# 5x5 Race thread!



## Rocky0701 (Nov 24, 2014)

So my 4x4 race thread has been pretty popular since I started it, and I have always wished that there was a 5x5 one, so I figured why not? I will post an ao12 weekly using scrambles from either CStimer or QQtimer, if an ao12 is too long for you, feel free to just do the first 5 scrambles. You will graduate when you have been under your goal 3 rounds in a row. The splits will be sub 1:00, 1:15, 1:30, 1:45, 2:00, 2:15, 2:30, 2:45, 3:00, 3:30, 4:00, and 5:00. You can do your own split if you want however, for example. If you average around 3:25, sub 3:00 is a big jump so you can do 3:15 or something. This thread is to motivate people, and help them get faster.

Please post your results like this:
Round 15
Race to sub 1:30
*your times* = *your average*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 24, 2014)

Round 1

Lets get this started! Round will end next Monday at noon central time.

1. B' D F2 Lw' Fw' U2 F Dw L2 F' B Fw Lw Rw Bw F' Dw' Lw' Uw D F2 Rw' B' R U' Rw' R2 U Lw D Uw2 L Lw' Rw' D2 Rw R' B2 Uw2 D2 F Fw' B' U' B' Uw' R Lw2 D F' Uw' R L2 Uw B Dw' Fw2 Uw' U2 R' 
2. Rw2 Uw L2 D' Fw2 Dw Lw2 R F' D Rw' B2 Bw F Rw U' Bw2 Fw U Uw2 Bw' U2 Lw' L2 Dw2 D Fw U' B U' Fw R' B' Uw' L Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 U' Rw U2 F D Rw2 R2 L' F R' Rw' Uw B' R' Rw' Dw2 D' Lw Dw F2 Uw
3. U' L2 D2 Uw Bw' R Uw2 U R Uw2 F2 R2 Rw2 D' Uw R Fw' F Uw U2 Bw Rw Uw Rw2 F' Fw' Bw' Uw2 D2 B R Rw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw Dw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw' U2 D2 R2 D' Bw2 D Dw Lw' Fw2 Lw D Uw' U2 L
4. L' Bw' Dw2 R2 D2 L' Lw2 B R U B2 Dw' F Dw2 Rw2 L Dw R2 Dw' B' L2 R' Dw Uw2 L F L' Rw' U B L' Bw Lw2 U Bw2 Dw' Uw2 D2 R B Fw L Bw' L Fw' D2 Bw2 L2 R2 F2 Uw' B' R2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw R' Bw2 Uw' 
5. U' D Bw2 F' U2 R' Fw Lw2 Dw D' Lw L' Bw F2 B' Rw2 B' Bw Uw' Rw' Lw Dw Rw2 U2 Uw Rw' R' Uw2 L2 B' Dw' B2 F2 Uw' D' R2 Dw Fw2 Dw' U' B' F' D' Uw L R Rw Fw F Lw' Bw' Dw Fw' Uw2 D U' R2 Rw2 U' Uw'
6. U Rw U Rw' Bw D Bw' Lw2 U' R Dw Fw2 D' Lw2 U' Bw2 Lw B L2 D' Lw2 B2 Dw2 R' Bw' D' R2 U D2 L Fw' U' Uw' D2 Fw' U L Rw U2 L Dw F' R2 Dw2 U2 Bw' U Bw2 B Fw2 L' U2 B2 R D2 F2 Lw' L Dw Uw2 
7. Dw' L Uw F' B' Lw2 U2 B2 Dw F D2 B2 D L U' R2 B Bw Uw Fw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw D2 Fw D2 Fw2 R F2 Lw U' F' L' Bw' Rw2 R2 Lw L Dw2 Rw' Fw' D' R' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Uw Lw Bw2 B' Fw' U' Fw2 Rw D2 U2 Dw
8. Fw Rw2 U B' Uw' Fw Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Uw Bw' U' B' U Lw' U' Dw2 B D Uw Lw D' F' Dw2 F' U' Fw2 Dw' Rw L' Lw2 F' B' D' Bw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw' L2 F2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw L Dw' Bw Uw2 D2 Rw2 R U' Uw2 Dw D2 Rw2 U2 
9. B' Rw' Lw' Dw' Rw F' Fw' R F2 D2 F Lw' L2 U R' F' R2 Rw2 B Dw' Uw' U F Uw L2 Fw2 D' Uw F2 U Rw' B' Fw2 L Fw L2 B' Bw R2 Bw' L' F' Dw' U2 D2 F U' Bw2 U2 Rw' B' Dw Bw2 F L2 Lw2 R' B Rw Bw2
10. Lw' Fw' Rw R' B' Uw2 Lw' F' U' D' L2 Dw2 Rw D' L' R' Rw' Bw' Uw L2 U L2 R2 Rw Lw' F' R F L Lw' Dw2 Fw L' Bw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw Uw D Bw U F' L2 Bw' R' Fw2 Lw2 U' L B F2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B' Uw' F' Uw2
11. Lw Dw Fw2 B' L U' B' Lw U Rw' Uw U2 D2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Lw D Lw' F Fw R L' Bw' L F Rw' D B' R2 Bw2 U' F' U' Lw F Bw' B' D' F2 R' Lw2 B Rw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' D2 Rw Uw' Lw2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw D2 Uw2 
12. Uw Lw2 Rw' R Bw B' R2 D2 Lw2 Rw U B2 Bw' Fw L' U2 Bw Uw Rw D Uw L2 B' F Dw Bw' R2 F U Dw F' R2 Uw Rw2 Dw Bw2 F' R' Rw2 Dw' D' L' U' Fw L2 Lw2 U2 Dw L Lw R' Bw2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 R' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 25, 2014)

Round 1 race to sub 2:30
2:44.09
2:35.595, 2:55.967, 2:48.408, 2:33.733, (3:00.705), 2:46.837, 2:29.134, 2:58.276, 2:51.888, (2:17.090), 2:45.044, 2:36.009


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 27, 2014)

I need this. will do when I have time


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 27, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> I need this. will do when I have time



Same for me. I'll most likely do it at the weekend.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

Round 1
Race to sub 2m10s

2:05.66, 2:05.49, 2:08.15, 2:14.27, 2:08.84, 2:09.04, 2:08.95, (2:00.73), 2:14.18, 2:02.71, 2:04.41, (2:18.19) = 2:08.17

Yey  Disappointed that there was no sub-2 in there... got close to one though


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 28, 2014)

Round 1 - Race to sub 5:00

Average = *5:03.95*

5:19.52, 6:07.55, 5:01.48, 5:04.68, 4:33.36, 4:34.52, 4:57.64, 4:44.42, 4:24.04, 5:14.87, 5:41.83, 5:27.18


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

End of round 1!!!

Race to sub 2:10:
Myachii: 2:08.17 (Two more left!)

Race to sub 2:30
Rocky0701: 2:44.09

Race to sub 5:00
Logiqx: 5:03.95


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

Round 2 scrambles!

Round will end next Monday

1. Rw' F D Fw2 Dw' Uw2 D' U' Lw U2 Dw Lw' D' R2 Uw Dw' L2 D2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw Lw2 Uw' Fw D F Lw2 R' Bw2 F' R2 Dw R L B L2 B' R Rw' Dw2 R2 Bw L' Uw Fw' Dw F2 Bw' L Uw' L2 D' L' U2 Dw2 R2 F2 Fw2 Rw

2. D' Dw2 U2 B U2 R' Fw2 L2 Dw2 Rw' U' F Rw U Dw' D2 Lw2 Dw U2 Bw Uw Dw Rw' Dw' Fw U2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 L' F' Rw2 Fw D2 Rw R2 L U' B2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 R' Lw Rw Bw' Lw U Rw2 D2 Bw' Lw' Dw Bw' Dw' U' Lw2 L2 B2 L2

3. B' Uw2 Dw' Fw F' U B2 Uw F' L' R' Lw F2 L' Fw2 F2 L' Bw' Dw R' F R Fw' D' Uw2 F' B Lw' B' Bw' R Rw' B Bw Lw Dw' Fw2 U' R F2 R' B2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 L U2 B2 F' R2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw B' R2

4. Rw2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 F D' Fw B U2 Fw' Dw' U' Uw' Lw2 F' Fw' U F' Bw D' L U Dw L2 U' Fw2 U2 Fw' R Bw D Rw Uw2 F2 L2 B Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R Bw D2 Lw2 Fw Rw Uw2 Bw2 Dw B' Dw2 L Rw' R' U2 Dw2 Lw' Uw' U Fw2 R' 

5. Lw2 Fw Bw Rw L2 Lw Fw L Dw' Rw L' Uw2 Lw D2 Lw2 U2 Bw B Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw L' Fw2 D F R2 Fw' B Lw2 D' F2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw Bw' R' Uw2 L' Lw' U Lw Fw' F' L B F Dw Uw' Fw B2 D' Uw' L' Bw2 Rw2 U2 D' 

6. Fw Rw' Bw2 L D2 Uw' Lw' F L U Dw' D R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw D2 B Bw' Dw' L Rw' Uw B' U2 B2 U' D L2 D2 U' F2 B2 L F2 Bw2 R' Dw' D R2 D2 B' Fw Rw' B Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 D' R' U F R F' B' U D' 

7. Lw2 B2 Dw2 D2 Rw B2 Rw F2 D2 L2 Rw R Uw' L' Bw Dw Lw2 Fw B L2 B L B' F2 Rw' L Fw Dw' D B' U R Fw2 Lw' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' F2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 F' Uw Rw2 B' Bw2 R' Fw2 F2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Bw' Uw' Lw'

8. Bw' Dw Fw U' Lw' Fw2 Bw' B Dw' Fw2 U' Lw' R' F2 Fw2 U2 Bw2 R' Fw' D U Rw' U2 Uw L Lw2 Fw' L2 B Dw2 D' F R2 Dw2 D' Rw2 Lw2 Bw' D Rw' Uw2 Rw Bw' F Dw Bw2 R' U' Dw Bw F2 D U2 Dw2 B Uw' R' L' F2 Bw'

9. Bw' Uw' Bw Lw U2 D2 Fw2 L F U R' Lw' Dw' D' Fw2 F' Bw Dw Bw Fw Uw' F Lw2 F R F B2 L Lw' B R2 F' R D Lw B' F' U' F2 Fw' D L' B2 F' U' Rw' L D2 Rw' Uw' Dw' D2 U R' U2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw B Bw2

10. D' Fw' D' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw Uw Fw' Dw Lw2 Bw' Fw' U2 D2 B D' U' Dw Fw2 Dw B2 Dw' L Bw2 R2 L2 F' Lw Fw' U' L' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Bw' L Dw Rw2 B' F2 U Bw2 B' Fw Uw U2 F Bw' Uw2 D Dw' U' B2 Lw Rw2 Fw' D

11. Fw U Uw Rw2 D2 B2 Fw' U2 R U' Dw D Bw2 R2 Fw2 Lw2 L' Uw D2 Bw Dw' L' Lw' B2 F U Fw' F' B Dw' Rw2 L B2 R2 Lw' Dw2 R' Bw2 R Uw' L Fw2 Dw2 B2 Dw R' Fw' L2 Bw2 U Fw Uw U D F' Bw' R' B2 U Rw 

12. Dw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' D2 U' Bw B' L2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' U' Lw B2 Lw2 D' Fw2 D' U Dw2 B' Uw2 F' Fw Lw2 Rw F2 Lw2 U Fw2 L R2 F' U2 R F2 Dw Fw2 F D' Dw2 Rw Fw L Rw2 Bw' L' R2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' L' Fw' Lw' Rw F2 D' F2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 4, 2014)

Round 2! Race to sub 2:30
Average: 2:33.26
2:29.560, 2:31.020, 2:44.548, 2:19.011, 2:48.753, 2:35.347, 2:25.286, 2:28.767, (3:11.095), (2:01.800), 2:43.709, 2:26.559


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 6, 2014)

Round 2: Race to sub-5:00

Average: *4:29.86* (σ = 16.63)

Time List:
4:30.54, 4:11.81, 3:55.45, 4:36.07, 4:51.57, 4:34.30, 5:36.90, 4:05.55, 4:20.59, 4:13.43, 4:53.29, 4:41.51


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 9, 2014)

End of round 2:

Race to sub 2:30
Rocky0701: 2:33.26

Race to sub 5:00
Logiqx: 4:29.86 (Two more)
I think it's safe to say you are sub 5:00 though haha


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 9, 2014)

Round 3! Will end next Monday

1. B' Lw' U2 D2 R2 U2 D R Bw B2 F Rw' L' D' F' B2 Bw Dw U' Fw' L' Dw B2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' L' Dw' Rw Uw F Dw2 Uw B U F' Lw Rw2 L' R2 U Rw2 R' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 B' Rw R Uw Fw D2 R U Rw' Lw2 L2 Fw' Lw R
2. L2 Bw2 L' Fw' R B' R' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Dw' U' Rw2 F B Rw' L F U' Rw' R' D Bw R' U2 L Fw2 Uw' Lw R2 Dw F' Rw' Uw F Bw2 Uw' F Dw' Fw L Bw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw' Bw2 L Fw' L2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Fw Rw Fw2 R2 Lw2 L2
3. Uw2 U F' Dw Uw Fw' Lw R2 B' Dw Lw' U' R Uw2 D2 Rw2 U Rw F R2 Fw' Bw U2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw Uw D R Rw2 L2 F2 Bw' Lw Rw' L' U' Dw' R Bw F D Uw B' U2 B2 R2 Uw R Bw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Lw' F2 Rw' F2 R F' Dw2
4. R2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 U2 Rw F R Lw2 Bw L R Lw' Rw2 Bw F2 Lw L U Rw F Bw Rw Uw2 D Dw' Bw Uw' Fw2 B Uw' Rw' F' Fw Rw F R2 Fw' L Fw2 Bw' R Rw Bw2 L F2 Uw2 Lw Uw L F Bw Fw2 R' L2 Uw Dw' B' D' L'
5. F' R2 U D2 L2 F Fw2 D' Lw' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 U Dw B' Lw' Fw Lw U' B2 D2 Bw L2 U' F L F D' F' Dw U2 Bw2 Uw F Bw' B' U Uw2 D2 Lw2 R2 B Rw2 R2 Lw' U2 Dw D Lw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw Dw2 R2 Dw Lw2 
6. Lw' Fw' Bw U2 L' B D U' R B2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 Rw L' B' Rw Uw2 U2 B Lw2 R Dw2 Fw U' Lw' R2 Fw' R' U2 F U' Bw' F2 R' U D' F' Rw Dw' Bw Fw2 L2 F D2 R' Bw Fw' B' Rw' U2 Lw Dw Bw2 L Uw2 U2 Lw Dw2
7. B D' Uw2 F2 Dw2 L B Dw2 R Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw D2 R' B Uw2 Lw2 B U' D' Lw2 B2 Dw Lw' U2 Dw Rw Fw2 Lw D Uw Rw' Fw Rw' Fw2 B2 U' Bw2 L2 Bw' F' Dw Bw2 L F' D2 F' Uw Lw' R' Dw L' Fw2 Rw F L B Dw' R' 
8. Bw2 Lw2 Fw U2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Rw' D' U2 B' R2 Uw2 L F Bw' Lw' Bw F Uw2 U' F' B Fw' U' B R' Lw2 Uw' R2 F Dw L Bw' Fw R' B Fw' Uw' Lw' D' Rw2 Bw L2 Fw' L2 R2 Bw' Rw Lw Bw' D B D' U' Dw2 L' F
9. U Dw' L' B2 U Dw Bw2 R Fw Bw' U Bw2 Lw2 Uw' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw F' D R2 D2 Lw2 Uw' Dw Bw' D' R' D Rw' B2 Lw U2 Uw2 B2 F U' Bw R' L' B' D Uw2 L2 Fw Dw' F2 D2 Bw R2 Bw B' Uw L' D U Lw D
10. B2 Bw Rw' Dw B U' Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 F Dw U' Bw B' F2 Lw L Dw Uw2 F Lw' U' Rw2 L B' R' Fw' R D2 R Lw2 Uw D' R' Bw2 L' Lw F U' Lw2 Bw R2 U' D Uw' Fw F Rw D' Rw2 L2 Dw' D R' Bw R D' R2 U
11. Dw D2 R F2 Dw' Uw D Lw' Fw Bw2 Rw Dw D' Lw B' Uw U' Dw2 F' Fw' Dw B U2 F2 Uw' B' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Fw' Rw' B2 D Uw' Fw' Uw Bw' Fw' Rw2 D' Fw R2 Bw Uw' R2 L2 Dw2 B' Fw Rw' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Uw Bw2 Uw' Dw2 U'
12. Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw' D2 R' D Uw' U2 B' Fw2 D2 F2 Rw Bw2 B D' Fw Bw2 B L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U' R L Uw R Lw2 U' D' L Rw F R2 Lw' Fw2 Dw L U' B2 L2 Bw' L2 Fw Rw' B2 R2 Rw D' Uw Lw' Rw F2 D2 R Bw' L' D'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 9, 2014)

Round 3, race to sub-5:00

*Average of 12: 5:21.68*

Times: 6:07.18, 5:11.73, 5:25.33, 5:19.31, (6:36.89), 5:09.45, 5:36.68, 5:27.62, (4:13.87), 4:46.57, 5:03.29, 5:29.59


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 9, 2014)

AlphaSheep said:


> Round 3, race to sub-5:00



Excellent... a new participant.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 9, 2014)

Race to sub-2:30
*Avg - 2:31.14*


Spoiler: Times



2:37.84, (2:53.09), 2:18.67, 2:29.04, 2:30.58, 2:18.98, 2:43.33, 2:39.94, 2:20.7, 2:41.05, 2:31.13, (2:17.25)


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I think it's safe to say you are sub 5:00 though haha



LOL. I think you might be right... once I've graduated, I'll aim for sub-4:00.

Round 3 - Race to Sub-5:00

Average: *4:27.11* (σ = 13.33)

Time List:
4:19.99, 4:19.28, 3:52.27, 4:20.78, 4:25.73, 4:29.46, 4:38.56, 3:59.67, 4:30.43, 4:44.47, 4:58.42, 4:42.70


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got my Aochuang, lets do some solves on this bad boy.
Race to sub 3:00
avg12:*3:00.86* So close, yet so far 
3:22.70, 3:29.40 3:08.25, 2:57.87, 3:14.49, 2:54.78, 2:40.16, 3:18.25, 2:43.34, 2:39.23, 3:01.61, 2:47.14


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

Round 3!
Race to sub 2:30: 2:28.980
2:47.091, 2:37.401, 2:26.050, (1:57.313), 2:11.546, 2:06.591, 2:29.564, 2:48.705, 2:26.339, 2:39.407, 2:17.108, (2:48.959)
This average had way too many pops so was pretty slow for me, but still sub 2:30. The 1:57 is PB and first sub 2 though


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 16, 2014)

As i don't see a post from Rocky yet I guess i'll post the scoring and scrambles

End of Round 3 :

race to sub 5:00
AlphaSheep 5:21.68
Logiqx 4:27.11 (one to go!

Race to sub 3:00
Ordway Persyn 3:00.86

Race to sub 2:30
Rocky0701 2:28.98 (2 to go!)
penguinz7 2:31.14


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 16, 2014)

Round 4, ends next Tuesday!

1.Bw F2 L2 Lw' R F Bw' Uw2 L' Bw2 Uw2 F U2 Fw' R Uw2 Lw Fw2 Bw2 Dw' L' B2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw R' Bw' Fw2 D' R' Rw F' D' Uw' Dw F' B2 R' D Uw' L Fw2 U Rw F' L Uw' Lw2 D' Dw Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' U2 Dw' F2
2. D Lw' Bw2 Rw' Dw F Uw' Bw2 D' R' B' Lw' L2 Dw B2 D' Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw' F Lw B2 Dw' B' Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' Dw' B L' B2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 B' F Rw' R B U Bw' Rw U Rw' R F L2 Lw2 R2 D2 Uw F2 Uw' Lw2 F L B' Rw2
3. Rw' D' Bw2 Rw B L' Uw Fw' Dw' Uw' U2 R' F2 D' Bw2 Uw B2 Lw2 L' Rw Bw2 R Bw' D' R' Fw' Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw Fw2 Uw B Rw' B D Rw' Uw Fw B' R Uw2 R' Fw' Dw' F' Bw' R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Bw Uw U2 Fw Bw Dw2 B Dw'
4. Dw' Uw2 B' Bw U' Bw2 B Rw U B2 R' Lw U' Dw Uw' Rw Uw2 Bw Uw2 Rw' L' Dw2 B2 F2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw' R L2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 U D2 B2 Fw2 Uw Rw' R' U' B2 Dw Bw2 F2 U' Uw' F UW Lw2 Fw' B2 Bw' Lw' D' U Rw L' R
5. D' B2 Dw2 R F' Fw' U Lw2 R2 B' Lw' Rw L U' F2 U2 R' D2 R L' Rw' F2 B BW Dw' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 Bw' U' Fw' Lw2 F' Lw2 F' R2 Fw F2 Dw B Rw2 Fw' F' R2 F2 Uw Lw2 B Bw2 U' Dw2 Bw' D2 RW R2 B' D2 L2 F' Fw D'
6. Bw' F2 B2 R2 Lw F2 Fw' Dw F D2 R Bw' R F Uw' F R2 D F U D2 L' B Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 F' B2 L' D2 Bw2 R Dw2 L2 Dw2 L B' R F U2 Fw2 U L U' B' Bw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Lw Rw R' U B2 Dw' Rw' F2 D2
7. Uw Lw U' Lw' Uw2 L2 Dw' F Dw' F Dw B Rw' L' D Lw' Rw2 Uw' L' B2 Fw2 U B' Fw' Lw Fw2 Uw Rw' L2 F L' Lw2 Dw F Uw D2 R2 Dw' B2 Lw R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Dw2 L' R D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw' R' Bw' F2 L2 Fw
8. B' U' L2 Fw' L2 D2 L Uw2 D' Dw Rw' Dw2 U L2 B2 U' Dw R2 Fw2 D2 B Lw2 Bw2 U' Fw F Rw U' R Dw D2 U' R Dw Uw2 U' F2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw U' F2 D Lw2 R' Uw U D2 B Lw Uw' Dw Bw' U2 Bw L R2 Rw2
9. Bw' L' Uw Fw D' B' U Fw R' Uw2 U' R' U' R2 Bw2 B' R' L Uw Lw L' Uw R' B2 D Dw B2 Rw2 Uw' D' Bw' Dw2 Lw U' Rw2 F Lw' Dw Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' U' F2 Dw B' Fw Uw Fw2 U' Rw' Lw' L2 Bw2 F2 Dw L2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw'
10. D2 F' Lw Dw2 B2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw' D' Rw Lw2 U2 Bw' L' D B' D Dw Rw Lw2 B D' Rw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 D Fw2 R Lw L' Uw Dw R' Lw' Bw L Lw2 Dw2 Bw L' Lw2 Fw Lw2 D Dw' Fw2 D' B Uw2 Lw L2 Fw Dw' B' F2
11. U2 Fw2 Bw D2 Dw' R2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 F Dw' Rw Fw R U Uw Uw2 B' D' Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw Uw2 Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' L F' Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' F Dw' Bw D2 U F' R Fw2 L Fw' Lw' U' Rw D Dw L2 F2 U D R' Dw Rw2 Dw2 R U
12. L2 F Lw2 B2 Fw' Uw' D U Fw Dw' F Dw2 Lw F' Bw' R D2 Lw2 R' Dw2 D2 L Uw' Rw Fw Lw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 Bw L Fw B' Lw R Bw2 Dw2 R2 B Bw Uw Lw Rw' F2 D2 Rw' Lw D2 Dw2 Rw L2 F' Rw Lw' Fw Lw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw2
(Taken from gqtimer)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry Ordway! Thanks for posting the next round for me though. Got kind of busy yesterday.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 16, 2014)

Race to sub 2:30: 2:20.34 (PB) Yay, this was an awesome average. I am well on my way to sub 2:15
2:20.531, 2:09.149, 2:29.413+, 2:33.765, 2:09.168, 2:11.136, 2:28.914, 2:16.291, (2:04.077), 2:18.502, (2:34.422), 2:26.564


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2014)

Race to sub 3:00 :
Avg: *2:51.65*
(3:09.48), 2:45.35, 2:52.75, 3:04.74, 3:04.15, 2:47.23, 2:48.67, 2:57.82, 2:39.52, 2:57.38, (2:30.95), 2:38.95


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 18, 2014)

Round 4, race to sub-5:00

*Average: 5:16.47*

Times: 5:39.71, (5:42.67), 5:18.48, 5:29.50, 5:17.40, (4:44.19), 4:56.70, 5:14.27, 5:26.25, 4:44.31, 5:18.76, 5:19.28


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 22, 2014)

Round 4. Race to Sub-5:00

Average: *4:25.82 *(σ = 23.89)

Time List:
4:26.38, 4:12.46, 5:15.72, 4:19.58, 5:40.21, 3:59.31, 4:46.24, 4:06.83, 3:43.86, 4:08.08, 4:15.01, 4:48.56


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Round 4
Race to Sub 7:00 (For Now)
Average: 6:47.517
Times: 6:41.785, (7:23.168), 7:07.501, (5:23.201){PB}, 6:33.267


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

End of round 4! Thanks again Ordway!

Race to sub 2:30
Rocky0701: 2:20.34 (One more!)

Race to sub 3:00
Ordway Persyn: 2:51.65 (Two more!)

Race to sub 5:00
Logiqx: 4:25.82 (Graduates!!!)
AlphaSheep: 5:16.47

Race to sub 7:00
RjFx2: 6:47.517 (Two more!) When you get your AoChuang you'll pretty much instantly be sub 5:00


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round cinco!

1. B F2 Rw Uw2 Lw Rw U B L D' Fw2 U2 L B Fw' Bw L Dw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Lw B2 U' B Fw' U2 Bw Fw R' Dw Lw2 U Rw' D2 Rw B2 Lw' Fw L2 B Rw Dw2 Bw2 Uw Fw' B L Bw B2 R2 U2 Dw2 Uw L' R2 U' Dw Uw Bw'
2. Bw' D2 L D Rw Uw Bw D2 Lw' Fw2 Bw Lw' Rw Bw' Uw R' Uw2 L' Fw' U' Dw Rw Lw Uw' R' Uw' U2 Dw2 B2 Bw R Fw2 Bw Lw2 Uw R2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw F' Fw Dw D Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D2 F'
3. Uw D Rw' Bw L Bw Lw2 L' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw' R' Fw L' Bw B U R2 Rw' L Uw D2 R2 U2 Lw2 U2 F' Rw' Lw2 Uw' F R2 Uw2 D' U Rw' Lw' Dw L Uw Fw' U2 B L' Bw2 L' D2 Bw2 D2 Lw' B2 U' R' Uw B2 F Lw'
4. Rw' Lw Bw' B U Lw' R2 Uw2 R' Lw2 D' R F Lw' L' B2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' U' F2 R F' R2 Uw2 L' Rw' Dw' B2 Bw Uw' F2 Bw Uw Fw2 Dw' U Uw Rw' F D Uw F' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw' Uw Bw Rw' D' Fw2 F Dw2 B2
5. L' U' Lw2 R U2 Fw Lw' F Lw D' B2 F Bw Fw2 Dw' B' Dw' Bw B2 Rw' Uw L Dw2 Uw2 F Lw2 Fw' Dw Rw Dw Rw2 Bw' Lw' L' U' Rw Fw' U2 F Fw' Rw2 B' F' R' D B2 Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw B2 R' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 L' Lw' Fw2 B2 Bw' 
6. Lw2 U2 Dw Rw Bw Rw' U Bw Fw Uw' L2 Dw2 Fw Dw' Rw' D Fw2 R' Rw Bw' B Dw Lw2 Dw2 F2 L Rw' Dw D L Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw B L2 Bw2 U D F' Lw' F L F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 Dw2 F' L Lw' D2 L2 Dw' R2 Lw2 
7. Uw Lw U2 R' B' Rw U D R' D' Dw Lw2 F' Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw' L2 Bw' Rw' F2 R B' R2 Rw2 D' U2 Dw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 U R' Uw Dw' L2 Uw2 Bw R' B Dw Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw D2 Fw L' Dw2 F2 B2 U R2 Uw' R' D' Fw Rw'
8. F U R D' Dw2 Rw D2 B L' Bw' B' U B Bw Rw F2 Dw Uw F Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Bw Lw' F2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 U Uw' B' Lw' R' Dw2 Fw2 F' D2 R Fw' D B F2 Dw' D' Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R' F B D' R' Dw' Uw R' Rw' D' Lw2
9. F' Dw' D Bw' Uw2 Dw2 U Rw' Uw' Rw L' Fw' B2 R2 Lw2 Dw2 D' R Dw Uw' Fw F' Uw' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' U Uw' Fw2 B2 L Rw U Rw' U' Rw F' Bw' Dw' L' Dw' F' Dw Rw B Uw2 B' Fw' D Bw' D2 Uw2 R Bw B2 Rw Fw' L 
10. Lw F Rw2 R2 F U L' U Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 D' Bw' F Dw2 D Bw F2 Fw Lw Fw' F Lw' Uw' U' Dw B' Bw L' Rw2 Bw Dw Fw L F2 U' Uw' F' B U2 Lw Dw2 L B2 Uw' U Rw' R F L2 Fw U' F2 R2 B U Lw' Dw2 Rw2
11. U2 D2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 B Rw' D2 F Rw2 Bw2 U' D F' D Fw L2 B' D2 L' D L2 Fw D B' Fw2 L2 U B2 Rw2 R2 D' Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw' F R Uw2 Rw D' L2 Lw' Fw Dw Uw B2 D R D U F' R' Dw' B' Bw' F Rw R' U2
12. Uw2 Fw2 R D2 Dw2 Rw' D' B' Bw2 Fw' Lw' Fw D2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 L2 Lw2 U L R' B' Bw' U2 Fw' Bw' B2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Fw' F Lw2 U2 L' B Rw2 L F' D' Lw2 Uw' D Lw' R2 L' Rw B Uw' Lw B' L2 U2 D R Dw U' Bw' U


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 24, 2014)

Round 5 - Race to Sub-4:00

Average: *4:12.57* (σ = 20.59)

Time List:
4:16.44, 4:11.25, 4:25.70, 4:33.00, 4:25.33, 4:32.50, 4:21.77, 3:29.72, 3:29.16, 3:47.62, 4:02.39, 4:45.80

This includes a PB Ao5... 3:46.58 (σ = 16.36) which is an 18s improvement. I also got my first sub-3:30 singles as well... two in a row.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 24, 2014)

Round 5, Race to sub-5:00

*Average: 4:59.25*

Times: 4:35.80, 5:01.79, 5:13.65, 4:45.10, 4:54.52, (4:27.08), 4:27.85, 5:15.23, 5:00.42, (6:08.36), 5:43.75, 4:54.39


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2014)

R. #5 
race to sub 3:00 
Avg: *2:50.85*
2:48.56, (3:15.11), 2:56.52, 2:53.50, 2:42.15, 2:47.94, 2:49.88, 2:38.44, 3:04.12, (2:37.21), 2:56.74, 2:50.61


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 31, 2014)

Round 5:2:29.849, 2:23.426, (2:11.896), 2:16.625, 2:29.185, 2:40.295, 2:29.873, 2:31.111, 2:28.519, 2:16.804, 2:16.518, (2:54.596) = 2:26.221


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 31, 2014)

End of round 5:

Race to sub 2:30
Rocky0701: 2:26.221 (Graduates!)

Race to sub 3:00
Ordway Pehrson: 2:50.85 (One more!)

Race to sub 4:00
Logiqx: 4:12.57

Race to sub 5:00
AlphaSheep: 4:59.25 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 31, 2014)

Round 6!

1. B' F2 L Bw2 Lw2 U Bw F' U' R' F Dw2 Uw' Bw2 R' F2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 Lw2 U2 Dw2 Bw Rw Uw2 L Fw Bw2 Uw Lw2 Uw B2 F' R F2 U Bw2 D' Rw Lw Dw' R2 B2 Dw2 B L2 B Dw2 R D Bw2 R' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 F D2 Rw' Uw2
2. Rw' Fw' F Rw2 R' Lw' U2 Lw' Fw D2 Rw' D2 R B' Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw Bw F' D' R2 L' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 L Bw U Lw2 Uw D' Bw' Dw' Rw' D' Uw' Lw F Fw2 D' F2 Dw2 Uw' Rw R Uw2 Lw' L2 D2 F Rw Bw Dw2 D' L2 Dw2 D2 F2 Bw2 
3. B' D2 F' D F L2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 U Uw' B' Bw Rw2 B2 Dw2 F L' Rw U2 Uw2 B F2 Bw D' B' Lw2 D' B U' Lw F B U Bw' F D L Dw2 F' Fw Dw Uw2 B Lw2 Bw' B R' D U' Lw D' Lw Dw R' D2 F D Fw2
4. Bw2 U Bw2 B' Rw' R' D Bw2 U' B2 R' Uw U Lw Fw' B' Uw Rw2 Lw Uw' Dw2 D' Lw Uw B2 F Lw2 Dw Fw2 U' Fw2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 Uw Lw Fw2 Lw' Dw' U' Rw' Lw' F2 Uw2 F2 R' Rw D2 L R' Dw' Rw R Uw Bw' Dw Fw2 R Uw2 D
5. B' F2 Bw2 U L' D' L' Dw' F Lw' Bw Fw2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 R' Dw Rw' Bw R' U' Bw2 Fw U2 F R' Dw' L' Uw' D' Rw L D L2 B Uw2 F L' U2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 F' D' B2 Uw' Bw' R' Lw B2 F Lw Fw2 R2 F' L' F Dw L' 
6. Rw U' D L Lw Bw R B F Lw' Fw Uw' L2 B' Uw2 U2 Fw' Bw U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Lw L Uw2 R2 Bw L' D2 F L' F' Rw U Bw2 D L B2 Uw D Fw Lw' L D' Dw' Lw F2 Fw Dw Uw2 D Lw' Bw2 Dw Bw' Rw R L'
7. D2 B' Uw' Rw2 Dw' F Bw' Uw' Bw Fw' B' Rw' Bw2 D Fw' Lw2 Uw' B' Uw Rw R Uw2 Bw' B' L' D U2 L' R2 D L2 Bw Lw' Fw L2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 Bw U2 F Rw' D2 Bw' U Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw Dw' U2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 D' B2 Fw2 Bw
8. Lw2 R Rw' Bw' F' D2 F' B2 Bw Lw2 Dw R U' L' F B2 Fw D F Dw2 Bw' F Fw' Rw L Uw D' U' R2 L2 Fw2 B F R' F Uw B2 F Uw2 Lw' Rw L2 Dw2 U2 R U' L' B' Lw' D' R2 F Lw2 R2 F2 B' L' B Bw' Fw2 
9. Uw' D' Lw2 L2 Bw2 U2 B' Bw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F' U' R2 Lw' Uw' L F D' R2 F Rw' Bw B2 Rw2 Fw L2 R' D' U' Lw2 R B' U' Dw' Lw F U' Lw2 U Uw Lw' Rw2 Bw Rw' Bw2 L Uw2 L F' L' Bw2 L2 Fw' Uw Rw F Bw2 R Bw2
10. U2 B U Fw' Uw Lw' D Fw' Rw' Fw2 B2 Dw L Dw' Uw' U L' B' Fw Dw Fw' Bw Rw Uw2 B' Fw Uw' Bw' Rw F' U2 B' Rw2 B2 F' Dw2 Uw2 L Rw2 D Lw2 Dw Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' Dw' D Rw2 Uw' F R Fw' D Lw' Fw' U Fw' L2 Bw2 
11. U F Uw Rw' D2 F Lw' Rw' R F Lw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 D2 L U' Bw Lw F2 D Dw Rw U2 B2 Uw2 Rw' B2 R Uw B' Rw' D' Lw Uw2 R' Uw' U F' B Fw' L' B2 R' Uw2 L Rw' R B2 D R' F2 Lw L2 U2 Uw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 F' 
12. Lw Rw Dw Fw2 D Rw Uw2 Dw D' Fw Uw2 F' L' R' Rw2 Bw R' Lw' L' D Bw U' Uw2 Dw' D' Rw2 Lw2 Uw L' Uw F2 B2 Lw2 Bw D2 R Uw2 L2 Uw' Lw' B2 F2 Fw2 L' F' Lw' Bw2 Rw D Lw Rw' D2 Bw L2 Dw D' F Fw2 Dw2 R'


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 2, 2015)

raec 2 sup 1:30

1:31.56, 1:32.18, 1:40.39, 1:36.76, 1:34.94, 1:39.82, 1:31.86, 1:26.76, 1:43.88, 1:41.27, 1:38.63, 1:25.84 = 1:35.42


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2015)

R. #6 Race to sub 3

avg:*2:50.77*

2:42.92, (3:12.79), (2:32.73), 3:11.38, 2:37.83, 2:40.00, 3:02.06, 2:52.63, 2:40.97, 2:48.06, 2:57.63, 2:54.25


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

DNF this week. Two huge explosions in a row.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

End of round 6:

Race to sub 1:30
JianHanC: 1:35.42

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701 DNF

Race to sub 3:00
Ordway Persyn: 2:50.77 (Graduates!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

Round 7: End next Wednesday

1. Lw Bw2 Uw' L2 Bw' Dw F B2 Dw D' U2 Rw' Lw' Dw Rw L' U Rw' U2 F Rw' Fw' B L B' Uw2 F' Rw' U' Rw Dw F2 Rw2 U2 L2 B' Bw Lw' R' B' D' B Rw2 Lw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 L Fw' Uw' Dw D' U' B L2 F' Uw F2 U Rw'
2. U' Uw' D Dw Fw B R Dw' Bw2 Fw' Uw Dw Fw' U' B Dw' D' Rw2 Dw Lw R' B Fw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' Lw Uw' Dw2 F2 Rw' U' Dw' Lw' R L' B D2 Lw Dw U' Lw2 U' R Dw' U2 Uw' F2 U2 Lw' Bw Dw2 R Fw2 Lw2 B' Uw2
3. R2 Dw' F L' F' B2 Dw' L' Lw Rw' R B' Lw' L' Bw' Dw F' Bw' Dw Uw2 F' D Lw' Uw Rw Fw2 U Lw' F2 Lw Rw2 B Fw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Bw' Lw R D' Uw' Dw2 Lw' D Rw B Bw2 U2 Uw' Dw Fw2 U2 L' U' Dw2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 R
4. Bw2 B2 Rw' Lw R Fw' B Uw Lw2 Dw R' Uw2 Rw Uw Rw U2 D B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' F D R2 L Lw' Bw2 R' L Uw L2 D R Bw2 B D2 Bw2 Lw L B2 Lw2 Rw2 F Dw2 Rw R Lw2 Bw' Rw' Dw Rw Fw2 D2 L Dw2 F2 R2 
5. Bw2 B2 Rw' Lw R Fw' B Uw Lw2 Dw R' Uw2 Rw Uw Rw U2 D B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' F D R2 L Lw' Bw2 R' L Uw L2 D R Bw2 B D2 Bw2 Lw L B2 Lw2 Rw2 F Dw2 Rw R Lw2 Bw' Rw' Dw Rw Fw2 D2 L Dw2 F2 R2 
6. U F Lw Dw B' U B' Bw' Fw2 U' R2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Uw' B2 D Dw2 R2 Dw' B' Rw F2 Bw' Lw' L2 B2 D B' Lw' F2 R Dw B' Lw B2 Uw Rw2 F2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Uw U' Dw' R Dw2 F2 D2 L Lw2 Fw2 Lw U2 Lw' D2 R2 D' Fw Uw2 
7. Fw L2 Bw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Rw L' U Dw' B2 Dw D U Bw B D' F D2 B2 U' B' U' D' F' B L Fw R2 Dw' L' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Rw D Bw L U2 D Bw2 Lw' D2 Fw2 Bw L Uw Fw Bw' R' D Lw' Uw Bw' L D' Bw2 Dw2 F
8. Uw U2 Lw Rw B2 L' Fw U' Uw L' U2 Bw Fw' Lw' R' B F2 Fw Bw R Lw2 Fw Rw D' F Rw' Bw Rw' Fw' Rw Lw' D' U' L' D' U F R2 Lw' Fw' U' D' Uw' R Bw2 R Dw2 Fw Lw Dw2 R2 Rw Dw Fw U2 Rw L F2 B' Rw2
9. Uw2 U2 Dw D Lw' U' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 L' Fw' Dw2 L2 Bw' F2 Rw2 R' Lw U D2 Lw Rw' R' Fw2 D Lw Dw2 U L' Uw' U D2 B2 Lw Dw F B2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Uw Dw Fw R2 D' Fw' R2 D' Rw2 Bw Uw' F R2 Fw' B Rw Uw2 F Rw2 Dw 
10. Uw2 Lw Bw' L2 B2 L2 F U' Bw2 L2 Dw Bw U Uw2 Lw2 U Rw Fw B D' Lw' F U Rw2 F' D' Dw2 Uw' Bw' L' Dw' Lw F' Uw' Bw' U2 Bw2 D2 R' Bw D' B L2 D Lw2 R Dw Uw2 F Fw' B2 Rw2 Bw R' Bw2 Dw' B' F' U Lw'
11. Rw F' Dw2 Bw2 Lw U' Bw B2 Lw U' B Fw Bw' U Lw D' R2 U B U' B F R2 Bw2 F' U Dw B' Rw2 B' Dw Bw' B' Uw' U' Bw' L B Lw2 L' D2 Fw' Uw Rw' Bw R2 Lw' L B' Lw Dw' L' F Bw' D U2 R Fw' F D2 
12. D' B' Lw2 F' U2 Dw L' D2 Lw Fw U Rw Dw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 D' Bw U2 Bw' F B2 Fw' D2 U Uw L2 R D R Lw2 Uw' L' Dw D Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 Bw U2 Uw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 D' F L2 Rw2 Fw'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 11, 2015)

Round 7, Race to sub-5:00

*Average: 4:35.02*

4:59.44, 4:54.03, (3:58.27), 4:08.55, 4:27.19, 4:47.21, 4:44.91, (5:02.91), 4:35.75, 4:30.76, 4:06.75, 4:35.58

4th and 5th look like the same scramble. I just did the scramble twice for 5th solve when I realise that it looked familar. I hope that's OK.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2015)

R. #7 race to sub 2:30
avg: *2:36.57*
(2:13.170), 2:24.64, (2:55.96), 2:35.21, 2:47.42, 2:31.13, 2:44.12, 2:31.50, 2:34.68, 2:25.83, 2:43.79, 2:47.37
4rth and 5th scrambles were the same so I hand scrambled the 5th
PB single, ao5, and ao12!!!


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

Round 7: race to sub 2:30
Average: *2:37.599*

(2:23.424), 2:26.436, 2:35.802, 2:53.321, 2:30.519, 2:34.353, 2:44.006, 2:46.569, 2:29.239, 2:36.806, 2:38.939, (3:51.553)

Ever since I got an aochuang my times have plummeted. I want to join this race thread to see how low I can go.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 26, 2015)

End of round 7:

Race to sub 2:30
Ordway Persyn: 2:36.57
lerenard: 2:37.599

Race to sub 5:00
AlphaSheep: 4:35.02 (One more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 26, 2015)

Round 8: Ends next Sunday

1. Fw2 R U' Dw2 Bw' Uw' Fw D2 Uw2 F' R Dw B Fw R U Dw2 Lw D L2 Dw2 Fw R Uw2 B U F' R' Fw' B' Bw' D' Dw' R2 Lw Bw L' D' Lw2 F2 Bw' B2 L2 Fw' L' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B' Dw Rw Bw' L Bw' Lw Uw' Bw' R' Fw
2. Fw Bw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 D' Uw2 R Rw' Uw' Dw Bw2 B' F2 Fw2 U L2 R' B Uw2 D2 Lw2 Fw U' B F Dw U' Fw' U' Rw2 Fw2 B' Bw2 D2 Dw' Lw D' L2 Bw2 B2 F Rw B2 R' Rw2 F' B2 U Uw F R U Uw2 L' D' Bw B' D Dw 
3. L D U2 L2 U2 Fw D' Lw2 B2 R' L2 B2 Rw' Fw2 U' Lw' Dw Rw Dw2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B Lw L Bw U2 L Bw2 Fw2 D' B Lw' U Lw2 Dw Rw' R D' U' F B R2 L2 Lw Fw' L2 Fw' D F U' Fw2 L2 U' F' Dw B' Uw' 
4. Rw' R' B' Rw' U R D' F' B Dw2 Bw D' L2 Fw' U' Dw' Bw' B' R2 L B Fw Uw' B2 R B Rw2 D2 Lw' F L' R Bw F' Dw Lw D Bw F L2 R2 Uw' Rw Fw Lw' U' Uw' Dw' Rw2 L2 Lw' D R Uw F' Bw Fw D Uw Fw' 
5. R' Dw Uw' D F2 Rw2 L' F' D L B2 Fw' D2 F' R2 L2 B2 Rw2 B Fw2 L' D2 Rw F' Fw2 Lw' L Uw Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' L Dw2 R F2 Rw2 U Dw' B L' Uw Dw L2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw2 Bw' L' Uw Bw U' Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D2
6. F2 U' F' L D2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Rw' D2 R' L Fw2 L2 R' Dw2 Bw Lw2 L2 Rw B' Fw' Dw' F L' R' Fw' Rw2 R2 D' Fw' Bw2 U' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Fw B2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 D' R' F2 L Dw' Fw' U Bw' Fw F' Lw U Dw B' R' Fw' Bw' L2 R2 
7. Fw Rw2 Bw2 R' Dw Bw Rw' Lw' Fw Bw2 Dw2 Fw Uw Rw D2 F2 R L2 Dw2 U Bw2 Lw L Bw Dw' R2 B' Bw' Lw Dw2 Rw D2 Dw B2 Lw R U2 F U' D' Fw F' Rw' R2 Bw B2 Dw L2 U Dw' Rw2 F' Fw L' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F D
8. R2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw' R U' Uw' B R' U2 L F2 Bw D' Bw Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw B2 U L R2 Dw' F Lw Dw' U Lw' R' Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw2 L F' L' D' Bw2 R2 Uw2 F Lw L' F' Bw D2 Fw B2 Dw Rw R U2 L Lw' U' Rw' L Uw' 
9. Uw2 U2 Fw Lw2 F2 R2 Bw2 Lw L2 B2 R' Fw B2 R' F' U B' Uw L' Lw U' R' Bw2 Rw2 D' Lw' Bw R Dw' D2 Lw2 D R2 Bw Fw U Dw Rw' B' Bw2 U' Bw' U2 L' Fw U' Bw Dw B2 Dw' Uw' B' Dw2 Rw Fw2 L D' U2 R' L' 
10. Lw2 Rw' B' Dw Lw' Rw Dw Uw' Bw F' R L' Uw R' Uw R U2 F Bw' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Bw Lw Dw' F D' B2 Fw F' Lw2 Bw' R' Rw2 U2 Dw Uw' B2 L' Bw Uw Bw' Rw Uw U' L' F' Lw Dw2 F Fw Uw' Dw2 L' Fw' Rw' Bw' Dw' U2 Rw'
11. Lw U' Rw' Lw L' R' F' Fw' Rw D2 L2 Uw2 Fw' B2 U' R2 Lw Bw F Uw L Uw' U2 D L2 U2 Lw R' Fw2 Bw' B' F' Dw2 Uw' D2 B Fw' L' Bw2 L Bw2 Dw' L2 F2 Rw' L U' Dw2 B2 D2 Lw Rw' Uw2 L' Bw2 U' B R' L2 Lw 
12. Uw2 L B F2 D2 R Rw' U2 Bw' Dw' U' B' Fw Dw' D' Fw U2 Fw L2 Rw' U B' Fw U Dw Uw B2 L' R' U2 Fw' U2 D2 B D Bw D Lw' R2 Rw' F Bw Dw' Bw L' Fw D Fw2 B2 F' L Bw2 Lw Uw D' R Rw2 U2 Bw2 B2


----------



## lerenard (Jan 26, 2015)

Round 8
Race to sub *2:45*
Average: *2:48.286*
2:52.336, (3:05.438), 2:46.289, 2:45.072, 2:58.022, 2:46.369, 2:54.573, 3:03.735, 2:38.123, (2:22.719), 2:38.705, 2:39.638

So apparently my last ao12 was just really lucky or something because my times are much higher now. I guess I should just try to consistently sub2:45 before I go for sub 2:30. Bleh. I hope that doesn't mess up the system.

Also, is it normal for the 3x3 stage to take 25% of solve time?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 27, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Round 8
> Race to sub *2:45*
> Average: *2:48.286*
> 2:52.336, (3:05.438), 2:46.289, 2:45.072, 2:58.022, 2:46.369, 2:54.573, 3:03.735, 2:38.123, (2:22.719), 2:38.705, 2:39.638
> ...


I think that 25% for the 3x3 stage isn't too bad. Mine is around 21%. 25% would take people like Feliks and Kevin hays like 14 seconds for the 3x3 stage, I bet Feliks is a little less, but Kevin is probably about exactly that.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 8
Race to sub 3:30
*3:28.86*
3:42.72, 3:18.06, 3:20.43, 3:24.50, 3:32.09, 3:25.03, 3:24.85, 3:47.50, 3:27.81, (3:06.29), (4:04.11), 3:25.59

Phew, that took a while. I've never done an avg12 with 5x5. I was gonna start with race to sub 4, but I guess I'll go for 3:30 after that round of PBs!


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 8
Race to sub 2:15
Average: 2:42.45
2:57.87, (2:17.95), 2:38.95, 2:23.70, 2:35.95, 2:40.00, (4:59.07), 2:22.08, 2:58.07, 2:52.62, 2:37.22, 2:58.07


----------



## thehoodedyip (Jan 31, 2015)

Round 8
Average: 2:57.47
3:21.25, 2:58.72, 2:45.48, 2:53.38, 3:08.15, 2:56.16, 2:57.53, (3:31.53), 2.52.65, (2:36.72), 2:59.05, 2:42.32
lol when practising new stuff, improvement is so fast . Loving the HuaChuang, my first 5x5  I don't think I'll put 'Race to sub X' because I just got my HuaChuang yesterday and have no idea what I average.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 3, 2015)

Round 8
race to sub 2:15: 2:24.799
2:15.420, 2:09.535, (2:49.053), 2:21.972, 2:29.209, 2:40.512, 2:26.619, (2:08.330), 2:10.061, 2:43.698, 2:11.457, 2:39.502


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 3, 2015)

End of round 8: 

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701: 2:25.799
notfeliks: 2:42.45

Race to sub 2:45
lerenard: 2:48.286

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:28.86 (Two more!)

Race to sub X
thehoodedyip: 2:57.47


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 3, 2015)

Round 9! Ends next Monday!

1. Dw' Rw Dw2 U Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 B R2 Fw' D' Bw' R2 Lw' B F' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 F Fw D' B' Uw Fw' Dw F Bw2 D' Bw2 F2 L Rw2 Dw' Bw B R2 B Bw Dw' B2 D' Dw F' Fw Rw F2 B' U' Fw U' Fw D' Fw2 F' Dw' B2 
2. B Lw R' Fw Dw2 F' Fw' D' F U D R' Bw2 Lw U Bw Uw L2 B L' Rw2 Lw Dw Fw2 U2 R2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' B Lw Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw Dw' U2 F' Bw2 Rw' Fw' Lw F2 Dw Lw2 R' Bw Fw Rw2 Dw' B2 Rw2 R' Bw F U2 L2 F2 R Rw2 
3. Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw Uw D Fw' B Uw2 Rw' D' U' F Lw F2 B2 D2 B2 Dw' B Bw2 D Bw R Fw' U2 Bw2 D L U' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L D' B' L2 D B Fw2 D' R' D' Uw2 Rw' Lw F2 Rw2 D' Lw' U2 Bw' Uw B2 U Fw D2 L2 Fw' Uw' 
4. Rw' Lw2 Dw' F Lw2 Uw' Dw D F' R F R' B' D Uw' Dw Lw2 F2 Dw Uw' B2 R U' Lw' Bw Lw2 Bw' Lw Fw' Dw F' Dw Bw2 Uw Fw Dw Bw Fw' D' Dw F' L2 Lw Uw2 D2 Rw2 Lw Uw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' R' Bw2 U' F' D' Lw D' Dw' Rw 
5. F B2 Bw2 Uw Dw F Rw Lw Bw' Uw' Bw' B2 Fw' R' B F2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' U' Rw2 B2 Bw2 U' D2 Bw R L U B2 Fw2 F2 U F Dw2 Uw' B F2 Lw' Rw U2 Bw' Rw D Dw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw Bw Rw Uw2 B2 Dw' L2 U Uw' F' Uw2 
6. B Dw2 L Dw R' F Bw' L' D' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Dw' Lw Bw' D Bw' R L' B Rw L' Fw2 Lw L2 Rw Bw' R B2 Bw' Dw Lw D2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 L2 Bw Lw' U B U Fw Dw2 Rw' Uw' F2 B2 Rw' Lw Dw' D Lw' D' R Fw' B' U2 
7. U Uw Rw2 D' F Dw2 F2 Fw U Lw' L2 U2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R B D2 Bw' Rw F U' D R' F' B' Fw2 Rw' U D2 R' Bw2 U2 Rw2 Lw2 U Uw Rw2 B2 F2 Dw D' L' Dw Uw U2 Lw2 D' Fw Rw' B' Uw2 Bw2 R' Uw B2 Rw Fw' L Fw 
8. U D2 Uw L D2 R Lw' Rw2 F Lw' U2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' B2 Lw' Rw R2 F' U R Lw' Rw' U Rw' B Rw2 L2 Lw U2 Rw' U' Fw' R Bw2 Uw Dw F' R' Bw' L U2 F2 L2 Uw' Bw2 R Bw D' U Uw2 Bw Lw' D Uw2 Rw L Uw' B2 
9. F Uw Dw L' R' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' U2 Rw D' U2 Uw2 F2 Uw Bw U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 B U' B2 Lw' B U' Dw B2 R U Rw' R2 D Rw U' D' R' Lw2 D' Bw' B' Fw L2 R Uw U' Fw2 U2 F Uw L Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U
10. Uw D' Rw' B2 F Rw' L2 F2 Fw' L2 F2 U' Bw' R' Rw' Uw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 R2 Uw B Uw R' Rw Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 U2 D' Lw' U' D2 Uw' R2 Uw' F2 Rw2 B' Lw' Rw' F2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Rw2 U Dw' F D' Lw' Dw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw' B' D'
11. Uw' R' Uw2 U2 Rw' R F2 R2 Dw2 Rw Lw2 Fw L Lw Bw Fw B2 Lw D R' D' Fw D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Rw' L' D Fw2 Bw R' F2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw Dw' U' L' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 D Uw' B2 Fw Rw' R' U2 B' Dw2 B 
12. Dw2 Lw' R' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 B' Lw Uw2 D' F2 L B D' R2 B2 R B2 Fw L2 U Lw R Uw2 Rw2 F2 D2 Dw' Fw' D2 F Rw Bw' B' Uw Fw2 R F U D2 R' F' B2 Rw Fw F' Lw2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' Rw' U' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 3, 2015)

Round 9, race to sub-5:00

*Average: 4:54.21*

Times: 4:10.82, 4:30.15, (7:14.15), (4:08.74), 4:35.85, 4:17.49, 5:23.20, 5:08.13, 4:29.92, 4:54.94, 4:47.44, 6:44.11

Made it in spite of two major pops... No prizes for guessing which two those were.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 7, 2015)

Round 9
Race to sub X
Average: 2:31.97
(2:52.54), 2:38.38, 2:33.39, 2:40.92, 2:20.00, 2:31.91, 2:39.50, (2:19.72), 2:29.17, 2:41.13, 2:21.03, 2:24.29
Welp, broke all records again  Maybe I'm just super lucky


----------



## lerenard (Feb 7, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> Round 9
> Race to sub X
> Average: 2:31.97
> (2:52.54), 2:38.38, 2:33.39, 2:40.92, 2:20.00, 2:31.91, 2:39.50, (2:19.72), 2:29.17, 2:41.13, 2:21.03, 2:24.29
> Welp, broke all records again  Maybe I'm just super lucky



Your 5x5 times are way behind your 2x2 and 3x3 times. Do you practice 5x5 a lot? If not, I would assume you could get at least sub2 very quickly.

Also:

Round 9
Race to sub 2:45
Average: *2:36.688*
(3:07), 2:28, 2:26, (2:17), 2:48, 2:22, 2:31, 2:28, 2:59, 2:48, 2:42, 2:35


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 8, 2015)

Round 9
Race to sub 1:30: 
1. 2:01.507, (1:40.157), 1:43.056, 1:59.081, (2:09.944), 1:48.957, 1:51.775, 1:53.627, 1:49.552, 1:45.985, 1:47.312, 1:44.099 = 1:50.495

Well that was incredibly disappointing...


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm just going to do an ao5. My times fluctuate so. i guess i'll go for 3min and see how i go.

Round 9

Race to sub 3:00

3:10.78, 3:17.55, 3:06.18, 3:31.39, 2:53.57

ao5 = 3:11.50


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 8, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Your 5x5 times are way behind your 2x2 and 3x3 times. Do you practice 5x5 a lot? If not, I would assume you could get at least sub2 very quickly.



I just got my first 5x5 last week


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 10, 2015)

Round 9
Race to Sub 3:30
*3:31.41*
3:27.80, (4:01.74), (3:23.35), 3:32.77, 3:33.65

doh...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2015)

End of round 9!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:50.495

Race to sub 2:30
thehoodedyip: 2:31.97

Race to sub 2:45
Lerenard: 2:36.688

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:11.50

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:31.41

Race to sub 5:00
AlphaSheep: 4:54.21 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2015)

Round 10! Round ends next Wednesday

1. D2 Lw' B Bw2 R D' Lw U Bw Rw2 R U' Bw Lw' Bw Dw2 Bw Rw2 Dw D' Fw2 B R Fw F Bw2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Rw Dw Lw2 L' F Uw Bw Dw2 Uw U2 Rw' Fw' Dw Fw D' Lw2 Rw' D U2 R' Bw Uw' D R Bw B' Rw' F2 L2 Lw B2
2. L2 D2 B Dw R' U B' Dw' U Rw Uw2 L Lw Fw' F' Bw2 L' Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 R Fw2 F B Lw2 Dw2 Fw' F U' Fw R Bw B' Lw Dw' L Rw2 Dw' B2 R2 Rw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 Dw' Fw' Bw Dw' F2 B' Rw' Bw' Uw Rw L2 Uw L 
3. Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B Lw2 Bw R2 Bw2 U Fw' D2 R2 Dw Lw B Rw' B2 Lw' R2 Dw2 L' Dw2 Lw2 U' L D' Fw' Dw2 L' Dw Bw2 R2 Uw2 D' Bw' Dw' F' R' Dw2 D2 Lw2 R' L Uw R B Fw2 U' F2 Dw2 D2 R Rw Dw B2 Rw U 
4. Lw F2 D2 B' Dw2 Fw Rw' F' Bw Fw' U L' F D U F' L Fw U2 Dw' Lw B2 Uw' D2 L D2 Fw L2 Fw Dw2 R' Lw' Uw' F2 Rw2 U2 B' Lw B' Lw2 R B' Dw' Fw L F Bw' D' U2 Lw' U F2 R Fw' D' Uw Dw Rw' B2 U' 
5. Fw Dw F' L Rw' Bw' Uw' Fw' L Lw' F B R F Rw2 R2 B' U' F2 D' F' R Fw Dw' Bw Fw2 R' D' Lw' B2 L Uw' U' R L F2 Fw' D2 Rw Dw Fw D Bw' R2 D2 R' Rw' U' F' Uw' F' L2 Dw' Fw' F' D2 Lw2 L Dw' F' 
6. B Bw' D' B2 L Lw' Bw B2 R' F Bw Dw R Rw' L Dw2 Uw' Bw' L' R Uw B L2 Uw' Dw Bw F' B Rw2 Dw F2 Fw' L2 F' Rw Fw U Lw' U2 Uw2 R Rw2 Dw' Lw2 F' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 Dw Rw' F' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 L2 U2 Lw2 D' Fw' 
7. Fw2 Lw' R Bw2 L' Bw Rw' U' Lw2 B' F2 Rw' Bw B2 Uw2 F' D' Dw' B2 Dw' R' Dw F2 B' D2 Rw' D' Bw Lw' Rw2 B' R D Lw Bw' F Fw2 L' R' Bw L B Rw' Lw Dw2 Lw F' D2 R' L2 B' Bw D2 F U Dw2 D' L' Uw R' 
8. F' Fw' U' Lw2 Bw' L2 Bw' B2 R' B Rw2 B Rw' Fw' Lw' Fw' Bw2 L Rw' F2 U Uw' B' R2 Lw' Fw2 Dw' Rw Lw R' D' L R2 U2 F2 Bw2 D Bw2 B2 Lw' D Bw' R2 L2 B2 Bw D Rw R' F2 B' Bw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 R F2 U2 Rw2 B' 
9. Bw2 Rw' Uw' R' L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 B Dw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R' B Bw' Uw Bw L2 Bw Uw Lw' F' R Uw D' Rw2 U Dw' D2 Uw' F Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Bw Fw2 B2 Lw2 U R' Fw2 B2 L2 Rw D Uw2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 F Rw2 
10. Dw L' Dw2 F B2 Bw' L' Uw B' Rw2 F L' B R' Rw' Lw' Fw2 R B' Fw2 D' Uw' U' B' U' Dw2 F Uw2 U' R Uw2 Rw L' R U2 B2 Lw2 B' U2 Uw' D2 Bw2 Dw D' Lw Rw B U' Bw2 Dw' Lw Uw Rw Dw2 Fw Uw L2 D Lw' Uw
11. F Fw Rw Bw2 D' Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' B Dw B' L' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 R L' Lw D Uw Fw' Lw' Fw2 Rw2 D Lw Rw Uw2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 U' L B' Dw' Uw Rw' D F' Fw2 L2 Uw Bw' Rw2 Dw Rw' Lw D Fw' U' F B' L2 Uw' R2 Lw' Bw Fw2 F2
12. Bw L Dw2 Fw' B2 Bw2 Uw Dw2 R Fw' Bw2 D Uw R2 Dw F2 L Lw Dw' R' Dw Rw2 D F2 Rw2 U F' Lw' L2 R' Uw2 D2 L' R' F Uw Lw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' B U Bw Fw' L D' Uw' Fw2 Lw U' Uw2 Bw2 F' U Dw2 B2 L D2


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 12, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub 1:30:
1:39.977, 1:44.603, (1:59.704), 1:41.807, 1:52.375, 1:43.260, 1:45.586, (1:35.122), 1:44.761, 1:40.530, 1:35.285, 1:57.993 = *1:44.61*

Three too many sup-1:50s (first of them was a lock-up though).


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 15, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub 3:00 ao5 

3:17.12, 3:44.91, 3:10.85, 2:47.18, 3:12.06

ao5 = 3:13.34


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 15, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub 2
Average of 12: 2:21.55
2:40.04, (2:01.41), 2:23.79, 2:14.11, 2:31.66, 2:05.84, (3:59.17), 2:12.85, 2:40.67, 2:14.42, 2:24.27, 2:07.84
The pop ruined the average :'( That 2:01 was so annoyingly close to sub 2...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 17, 2015)

r10 Race to sub 2:30 (Hoya)
ao12: *2:35.81*
(2:25.70), 2:25.70, 2:43.50, 2:40.07, 2:44.44, (2:47.51), 2:32.36, 2:38.66, 2:41.40, 2:30.58, 2:29.20


Ugh I did so many stupid mistakes, on two if the solves I misplaced the cross edges. could have easily been sub 2:30


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 18, 2015)

Round 10
Race to Sub 3:30
*3:23.75*

(3:17.35), 3:26.54, 3:25.73, (3:35.99), 3:18.99


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub 2:15
2:22.044

2:22.167 (2:53.330) 2:18.925 (2:02.137) 2:09.357 2:20.140 2:06.546 2:31.418 2:22.928 2:29.449 2:47.461 2:12.057


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

End of round 10!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:44.61

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 2:21.55

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701: 2:22.044

Race to sub 2:30
Ordway Persyn: 2:35.81

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:13.34

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:23.75 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 11! Ends next Wednesday

1. Fw2 R2 U' Dw' D' Rw B' D2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Fw L2 Uw2 L2 U Lw' B' R F2 R2 Uw R U Rw2 Fw Bw' Lw' R' F2 Fw R' Fw' L U' L' Uw U Dw Lw Dw' L' Fw' Lw Uw2 U2 D' R2 B2 D' Lw2 L Fw R Fw' Lw Rw2 U2 L B2 
2. R2 Rw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 L' B L U2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw Rw' R' Lw' B' L D2 L2 R' B' Rw' Uw' U B2 Dw' F U2 B2 Fw' Bw2 Lw Fw Bw' R Bw R D Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 B D U2 Bw' Rw Bw Rw2 Uw' Bw B2 Fw R2 L2 Lw2 
3. B' L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Lw B D Uw' Bw Dw' F L F' Uw' Bw2 U' Uw F2 D' U' L2 U' Uw B D F2 Dw2 Lw2 F2 R2 Fw D' Rw' F Bw' Lw2 Uw' F Lw' D Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' B' L' Fw2 Uw B2 Lw' Fw2 L D' Dw' Bw2 D Rw' R B'
4. Dw' F2 Lw D' Fw2 Rw' U Rw2 Lw' B' R F2 L D Dw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw F Rw' B2 Dw D' Uw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 D Rw' L' Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' U2 D Rw' Uw' L Dw2 B' U B Uw2 U' Fw2 L' B' U Rw' Dw L Lw U' Bw' Dw' Fw' F
5. U L2 Uw' Dw2 F Dw2 Uw' L F2 B Rw' U B R2 Fw2 D2 R Bw Dw' Lw2 R2 F' Lw U' B Rw2 Fw' Dw' Uw D2 B Dw2 L F Lw' F Rw2 B L F2 Bw' R Fw' B2 Bw' F' Lw2 L' Dw Uw Fw' B' Uw Lw2 Dw2 Rw' D2 L' Fw R2 
6. F2 Fw' Bw Rw' R2 Dw' Rw Dw Rw U' Dw Lw' F' U' D2 Bw B' Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw Uw R2 U' D Lw2 Uw2 F2 Uw Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' F2 Bw2 D' Bw2 F' D' Lw' Fw2 Rw F2 B Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 U2 Fw' R' Uw' Bw F' B2 Lw' 
7. Lw2 B D' Fw F' D' R Lw2 B2 Bw Uw L2 Fw F Uw B2 Dw2 D U2 Fw F' B2 R D' Lw' R2 F' R' Fw F2 L2 Bw Rw2 Fw' Bw2 R2 B U' Fw2 Uw2 F Bw' U2 Rw2 F' Bw' Dw' Rw' B' Lw2 D' U F Uw' R F' Rw' R2 D' B2 
8. R' L D B D' Fw Bw2 F' Rw' Dw U Rw' L2 F Uw' Bw' D B2 L D' L' R Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' U2 L' Uw Lw R L F' L' B2 Lw2 D' L F2 L2 Uw' Bw' Uw Rw2 B' Rw U' Dw Fw D Fw2 R' Rw' F2 Rw R L2 Uw Bw R2
9. Uw2 R2 Dw R' Uw Rw' Fw' B' L R2 Fw R' B Rw Dw' F2 U B Dw2 R2 Bw2 Uw Rw' R F' Dw F Fw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw' D2 Lw' L2 B U' D2 Fw' B' L2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 F Fw R' B L F2 Lw' Uw Fw' D Lw R L F U Rw' 
10. Bw' Dw' Fw L' D' U2 L2 B Uw' Fw R2 Bw2 Fw D2 Lw2 D2 Dw U2 Uw' Rw' Dw2 L2 R U2 Dw2 F Fw Uw' Fw' R Uw2 L2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' R' B' Dw2 U Fw' R F2 Bw B2 U R' Fw2 B Bw' D' Dw Lw Fw Dw F2 Bw D' L' B U
11. Bw' Uw Bw R Dw F2 L2 F Fw2 Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw Rw2 D' U' L D Lw2 U' Uw B2 Uw2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw L' D2 Rw' Bw D' Rw Uw' Dw2 D2 L2 B U D Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw Dw2 F' Lw2 Fw' Bw L Fw2 Rw2 U Bw2
12. R2 Bw' Uw' Dw' D' B' Dw' Fw Rw B2 Dw' Bw Fw2 R' Bw2 L B U Uw Bw L' Uw2 Fw L' D2 Dw2 R B U L' U' Lw D2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B2 Dw' Fw2 D' Bw U' Uw2 Bw' Uw' L Fw2 R' B Uw2 D2 Lw Rw Fw' Dw U2 D2 R2 Fw2 R


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 19, 2015)

3:09.01, 2:54.96, 3:08.34, DNF(2:59.93), 2:58.00

Race to sub 3:00 ao5

ao5 = 3:05.11

would've been better if i didn't DNF... i thought i had a LL skip but it was just and OLL skip with the J(a) perm..


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 11
Race to sub 1:30
*1:46.740*

1. (1:35.416) 
2. 1:51.572 
3. 1:43.912 
4. 1:47.770 
5. 1:46.089 
6. 1:51.342 
7. (1:55.330) 
8. 1:52.535 
9. 1:53.542 
10. 1:45.078 
11. 1:39.322 
12. 1:36.238

I really don't understand my consistency. Two days ago I was getting 1:36 averages.


----------



## IpwohTf (Feb 21, 2015)

Round 11 
Race to sub 1:30
*1:39.63*

1. (1:46.20)
2. 1:37.49
3. 1:33.59
4. (1:28.32)
5. 1:40.78
6. 1:41.48
7. 1:41.07
8. 1:45.40
9. 1:35.43
10. 1:38.58
11. 1:43.40
12. 1:39.07


----------



## lerenard (Feb 21, 2015)

Round 11
Race to sub2:45
*2:31*
2:34.472, 2:27.255, 2:42.769, 2:29.755, 2:37.036, 2:31.069, 2:23.802, (2:44.519), 2:34.186, 2:27.873, 2:28.369, (2:19.903)


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 23, 2015)

Round 11
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:13.09

2:19.15, 2:05.91, 1:56.53, 2:15.84, 2:12.92, (1:49.82), 2:06.93, 2:07.61, 2:01.18, 2:19.80, (2:47.70), 2:45.06

YAY first ever sub 2s, really surprised about the sub 1:50. Really annoyed about the last two, messed up in last two edges cases algs so I had to resolve L4E.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 24, 2015)

Round 11:
2:16.318
2:28.169, 2:09.154, 2:20.679, 2:09.620, (2:37.353), 2:08.926, 2:36.810, 2:10.046, 2:20.431, 2:06.746, 2:12.594, (2:05.598) 
My HuaChuang just arrived today. I am still trying to get used to it.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Round 11:
> 2:16.318
> 2:28.169, 2:09.154, 2:20.679, 2:09.620, (2:37.353), 2:08.926, 2:36.810, 2:10.046, 2:20.431, 2:06.746, 2:12.594, (2:05.598)
> My HuaChuang just arrived today. I am still trying to get used to it.



Is it good?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 25, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Is it good?


Yes. I really love it already. I am coming from a modded SS so it feels really fast. It kind of sucks out of the box but after doing like 20 solves, tensioning and lubing a little it is really awesome. My only con is that the outer layer is smaller than the inner layers and therefore takes a little bit of getting used to. I think by next week I should probably be able to get sub 2:10 times pretty easily.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

End of round 11:

Race to sub 1:30
IpwohTF1:39.63
Keroma12: 1:46.740

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 2:13.09

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701: 2:16.318

Race to sub 2:45
lerenard: 2:31 (One more left!)

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:05.11


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Round 12 scrambles! Ends next Wednesday

1. Fw' F D L Dw Uw2 R' L2 Fw2 U' R2 Lw2 Rw' B' Lw' Bw' D Bw' Uw' Bw Uw D' Dw F Fw D Lw2 Rw' L' Bw2 U' Dw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 L' D2 B Fw2 Bw2 Lw' B' L2 R Dw Fw2 D Fw Dw' Bw Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' L' F2 Uw' B Fw2 R2 

2. L B' Uw2 B Dw D2 Rw Dw2 D' F Fw' R2 Fw L' D' U' Uw2 Rw' Bw R2 Rw' F Uw' F Dw' B Bw' R' Dw' R D U2 F Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Bw F' U Bw Lw' F2 Fw' B2 D' F' Fw B Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw Dw L2 D Fw2 Dw2 Rw 

3. L' F' L' D' R2 Uw2 D B Bw' Uw' Bw2 R Uw R L' F2 Fw U2 R2 U2 Uw' Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw Rw Bw' Fw D L2 B2 Lw' Dw2 L Rw F2 B Fw L' Dw2 B L' U' Lw2 Bw2 B R2 Rw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw L2 Uw2 D' U Lw 

4. Lw' F' Bw' D2 L F' Lw2 F' Lw L' R' F Rw2 Bw L' D' Uw Lw D2 R2 F2 L' Rw B Rw' B2 Lw2 U2 L Dw L' F2 R2 F D' Dw2 Bw2 F Fw Rw' L' R B' Rw L' Uw D B2 Fw' U' F B2 Uw2 Dw D' Lw' Dw' Lw Rw' F 

5. D Rw Fw Bw' R2 Uw2 R2 U R U2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Bw Dw U2 B Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Uw Bw' R B2 Uw' Fw' Rw L B Uw' Bw' F' Lw Dw' B' D' Lw' L' Dw2 B' U2 L2 Bw' F' R' D Rw U2 F2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 F' L' Uw' Bw2 Uw Fw' 

6. B Fw' Lw' F' B' L B2 D2 F Fw' Bw' L R' Dw2 U2 F Dw2 Uw Lw D' Rw2 Lw2 Fw Bw2 R2 Rw' Dw' R' U F' Uw B' Rw' U2 D' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' B2 R' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw' U D Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 U' R2 U' L2 Bw' Dw 

7. Bw' B2 R F Bw Fw2 D' R2 F Bw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R' L' Fw2 R' B Bw' L2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 D L2 Dw' Bw' L' Bw2 L D' R2 Fw B Lw Dw' R' D U' Lw U2 Fw F B Dw' U' B2 Lw' Uw' L B2 Dw F2 Lw2 Fw' B Dw2 L

8. Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 L U' L Bw2 Uw Dw B' L Uw L2 Lw' F Uw' U R2 Dw' D L Bw U Lw' U2 R Dw2 U2 D Lw2 U' R' Bw' Rw2 R2 F L U2 Bw B L F2 L Uw' Bw' D' Rw2 D F' Rw2 Lw U2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Bw' 

9. Bw' R2 F Dw Rw' D F Bw' Lw F D2 L2 Lw2 Fw F' D2 L Bw U Dw' R Lw' F2 L B' U' Rw2 Fw' L Rw F L2 F' Uw R2 Fw' U2 R2 Uw2 D2 Lw Dw' Lw' L2 B' Fw2 R' B2 L Dw F2 Fw2 Uw Fw L' Rw' U2 F' B Uw

10. Fw F Dw' B' R2 Fw' U' Rw2 Bw Uw' F Dw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' D F2 U Lw' R' Rw Uw' R L' D2 Rw' Lw B Dw2 L Uw2 U' D Bw B2 L' Rw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Bw Lw B' F L2 B2 Lw' Rw' F Rw2 D' Dw L' Lw' Fw Rw2 F' Dw2 Lw 

11. D B U' F' L R Dw Uw R2 L' Dw' R' Bw' Fw2 F B Uw' R2 L2 Lw2 U Rw2 R2 Bw U' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw D Fw Lw D' R Lw F B Dw Rw Uw' D F D R2 Dw' L' Uw' D' Lw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw D' Lw U' B2 Lw2 

12. F' Rw' Bw2 Uw R Uw' Lw B2 Fw Rw F B' Fw Lw' B' D Fw' Bw2 F R' Uw' Rw U' L' R2 B' F' L2 U2 Dw F2 Dw' D U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 R2 Lw' Fw2 Dw U' B' Dw' B2 F2 Lw2 Bw R2 Lw2 Bw2 U' L Bw Uw D Bw' Uw2 Bw2


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 26, 2015)

race to sub 3:00

3:29.86, 3:09.76, 3:00.78, 3:19.76, 3:18.38

ao5 = 3:15.97

Not a really good average. I was hoping better.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub-1:30

Average of 12: *1:46.50*

1. 1:38.82 
2. 1:51.81 
3. (1:56.67) 
4. (1:26.62) 
5. 1:45.90 
6. 1:46.55 
7. 1:48.19 
8. 1:48.11 
9. 1:48.33 
10. 1:46.19 
11. 1:45.69 
12. 1:45.43 

Those first four solves... PB is 1:22. Also had a 1:28 just before this.
Extremely surprised at the consistency of the next eight solves (though not very satisfied with the times).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 1, 2015)

My HuaChuang is now broken in and I've been drilling 5x5 all week, it's paid off 

Round 12: Race the sub 2:15
Average: 2:02.69
2:09.04 1:59.04 2:08.79 2:03.31 (1:45.18) 2:08.57 2:05.08 2:00.11 1:48.01 1:55.93 2:09.00

Also I got a 2:05.22 ao50 this morning.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 3, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub 2
Average: 2:19.18

2:23.90, 2:22.11, (2:30.60), 2:29.59, 2:29.96, (2:04.46), 2:08.96, 2:18.43, 2:05.69, 2:18.52, 2:09.99, 2:24.61


----------



## pdilla (Mar 4, 2015)

*Round 12*

Race to sub-1:45
1. 1:46.12
2. 1:46.75
3. 1:47.58
4. 1:50.67
5. 1:53.45
6. 1:47.99
7. (2:04.49) 
8. 1:46.19
9. 1:48.86
10. 1:59.55
11. (1:41.67) 
12. 1:42.74 

Average 12: *1:48.99* (σ = 4.44)

I've on the 5x5, baby!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2015)

r12 
race to sub 2:30
ao12: *2:26.34*
2:40.36, 2:25.67, 2:40.01, 2:38.30, 2:09.21, 2:22.60, (2:08.42), 2:11.40, 2:29.25, 2:30.38, (2:43.72), 2:16.23


Edit: I was thinking if i should start a 6x6/7x7 and a Megaminx race thread tough I don't know how popular or practical those would be.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 4, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub 3:30
*3:31.46*
3:36.46, (3:17.60), 3:34.89, 3:23.02, (3:41.40)

dang...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

End of round 12!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:46.50

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:48.99

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 2:19.18

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701: 2:02.69 (Two more!)

Race to sub 2:45
Ordway Persyn: 2:26.34 (Graduates!) 

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:15.97

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:31.46


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 13! Ends next Wednesday

1. Fw' Uw L2 Lw B' R D' B' F Fw Uw' B2 U Uw Fw2 D' L' Uw B2 D Rw F2 R2 Bw Fw Lw Uw2 F Bw' Fw' Uw Bw' Fw U2 L2 Fw2 Lw D U' F' Fw' D' Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw2 F2 Dw' L' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw R Uw' R2 Dw2 
2. Uw Lw' Uw Lw Dw2 R' L Lw Rw2 D' Fw2 F Lw' F' Dw F' Bw' R' F2 L2 U L' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw Lw' Dw Uw' R Bw2 D2 B R2 U' Uw' Rw2 U Fw' F' B' D2 L2 R2 U Lw2 R' D' Fw2 R B' Lw Uw Rw' U' Uw' F' L' Bw' Fw
3. Fw2 F' D Bw' U Lw' L' R B L' D2 Uw2 B' Fw' R' Bw D' F2 D2 B Fw2 Uw2 F2 R' F' R2 U' D' Rw F D' Lw F U B' D' F Dw2 U' Lw Uw2 Fw2 F' B Bw' U' F2 L' Uw' Dw Lw2 Bw' Fw Lw Dw2 Uw F2 R' L2 Bw2 
4. Rw U D Dw' L' D2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw2 L Bw Uw2 D Fw U2 B' R' U' Uw R' B2 Lw D2 L' F Uw2 R' L U Rw2 L Uw Dw Rw Uw R2 L Fw' B2 Rw2 L' Uw Rw2 R' Lw U2 F' B' D2 L Dw D U B' Uw Dw' Bw2 R2 
5. R' Fw2 B2 Rw Uw Rw2 R' Fw2 Lw Rw' D' R2 L' B' Bw R2 Lw Fw Uw' F2 D2 Uw Bw2 B Uw U' Lw D2 Bw' F2 Uw' Bw2 L2 F' Bw D U2 Lw F' L2 Rw' Lw' B2 D Uw2 U' L U2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw Fw2 R2 L D' F' L' Dw Rw2 
6. B' Fw2 L2 Lw' Uw U2 F Fw' Dw' B2 Uw' Rw' Lw D2 F2 Uw2 Dw R2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' B2 L' D' F' Fw' Dw R2 Dw2 D L2 Bw' Rw F' Lw' Bw' Rw2 B Rw' Bw Rw2 Uw2 F' Lw Uw Lw R2 F2 Uw R F' Dw2 Fw' L2 R2 B' Fw2 Dw R Rw2 
7. F' Lw B F2 Rw' Lw' Bw L' Bw2 U Uw' Lw2 F2 Rw L2 Bw Dw Bw2 Fw Rw2 F' Bw Uw U2 Dw Bw2 U2 Dw' F Lw Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 L Lw2 B' Rw F' R Lw2 D2 Bw Fw B2 D' Lw2 F2 U2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 B' D R' Fw2 Lw F Lw2 Rw 
8. U L' F' B' Uw2 D' R2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 U L' Rw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 D2 F D2 Uw F Rw2 U' Bw D2 Fw' R2 F U Bw2 R' U2 Uw' R L2 Rw Fw Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw L' Lw' Rw' Fw' Bw2 F2 D2 L2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Bw' R D
9. F2 L U Rw' L2 R U F' Lw' Uw2 F' U' D L2 R2 D R2 U Lw B' L Rw' F2 U B2 Fw Uw' L Uw2 Bw Lw' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 B Lw Uw2 Dw U' B' U' Lw' L' Bw2 F2 Rw Uw Bw D2 Rw2 F B' Uw L' Uw U2 Dw' F Bw 
10. F2 L U Rw' L2 R U F' Lw' Uw2 F' U' D L2 R2 D R2 U Lw B' L Rw' F2 U B2 Fw Uw' L Uw2 Bw Lw' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 B Lw Uw2 Dw U' B' U' Lw' L' Bw2 F2 Rw Uw Bw D2 Rw2 F B' Uw L' Uw U2 Dw' F Bw
11. D U R' Rw Uw2 B' Uw Lw' R2 B' F' Rw2 L' Fw' D' F R Dw2 Uw2 U D' Fw Bw R2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 R2 Lw Rw2 L2 Uw' F2 Dw2 L Lw' U2 Lw Dw' L2 D Rw2 L R' Fw Dw' Uw2 D Lw2 Rw' F Bw Fw' B2 Lw2 R' B' F2 R2
12. Uw' B' Lw F' D' L2 F' D F' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw F' Rw' D R2 Bw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw U L2 R' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw D Rw R F Uw Rw' L2 Bw2 Rw Fw2 F Uw2 Lw Dw2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw Dw' R B' Lw F2 Bw Rw' L' F Lw2 U Fw2 Rw2


----------



## pdilla (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 13*

Race to sub-1:45:
1. 1:47.51
2. 1:55.74
3. 1:48.42
4. 1:46.02
5. 1:45.55
6. (1:30.54)
7. 1:52.44
8. 1:45.92
9. 1:46.70
10. 1:53.60
11. 1:47.51
12. (1:57.11)

Average of 12: 1:48.94 (σ = 3.45)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Round 13: Race to sub-2:00

Ao12: 2:06.57

[2:05.82, 2:00.77, 2:16.88, (1:52.94), 2:00.28, 2:03.05, 1:59.25, 2:02.81, 2:11.98, 2:14.87, 2:09.94, (2:19.16)]


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 7, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:42.57*

1. (1:50.42) 
2. 1:45.33 
3. 1:39.16 
4. 1:40.18 
5. 1:47.01 
6. 1:44.64 
7. 1:40.96 
8. (1:37.86) 
9. 1:40.21 
10. 1:41.88 
11. 1:47.26 
12. 1:39.04 

Sub-1:30 seems pretty far...



Ordway Persyn said:


> Edit: I was thinking if i should start a 6x6/7x7 and a Megaminx race thread tough I don't know how popular or practical those would be.



There is a 6x6 race thread, though it's currently inactive. I would be interested in starting it up again though, if there are enough other people.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 13
Race to sub 2
Average: 2:19.34

(2:37.61), 2:12.17, 2:25.97, 2:07.84, 2:18.16, (1:55.39), 2:25.08, 2:15.12, 2:16.40, 2:21.77, 2:37.11, 2:13.82


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2015)

r #13
race to sub 2:30
avg: *2:32.04*
2:29.15, 2:41.66, 2:25.99, 2:39.86, 2:23.11, (2:19.19), 2:24.96, 2:32.45, (2:57.06), 2:23.88, 2:40.63, 2:38.68

haven't done much 5x5 recently


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2015)

End of round 13! Sorry that I was late guys, it's been a crazy week.

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:42.57

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:48.94

Race to sub 2:00
Scruggsy13: 2:06.57
thehoodedyip: 2:19.37

Race to sub 2:30
Ordway Persyn: 2:32.04


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 14! Ends next Friday

1. Uw Bw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 U' R2 Lw Uw' Bw' R L2 D Rw' U' R' Uw Bw2 U2 L R2 Lw2 D2 U2 Bw2 B Rw F2 Dw2 D Rw B' Fw' L R D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' B2 D' L2 B2 Bw Uw Rw2 R B Uw2 D2 B' Uw Dw Lw' Rw D2 F
2. F Rw' F L D2 Uw' F Dw2 Lw B2 D2 L' Uw Fw2 U2 D Dw' Bw2 D Lw' Bw L Lw' R2 Dw Lw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 U' B R' B2 U2 B Rw R' D' R Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 R2 L B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D' Dw Rw Bw' Rw2 L F' Bw B Lw 
3.Lw' R2 D2 R Fw' B2 Rw F' U' Uw2 R2 L Rw' Lw Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' B' Fw L' U Bw2 U B L2 F2 U D' Uw' Dw2 R U' Bw D' B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 D R' Dw Rw' D2 Fw F' Lw' B' Bw2 L B2 Uw2 F' U2 Dw Bw2 Fw U Rw2 Fw'
4. U' Uw' D Fw' F2 Rw D2 Bw2 Uw Bw' R Dw' Fw' D Dw2 Lw' Dw' D2 L2 D' B2 Dw' Fw B R U B' Lw' R' D' Fw2 Uw' Dw' U F' U2 R2 Lw Dw' Lw D' Dw L2 F2 Fw' Lw' D' Bw' Rw' D Bw' U' L B Rw' Lw2 Bw' R D Rw2 
5. Dw2 Lw Fw' D L' R' D2 U Uw2 Fw' R D' Dw' B2 U2 Dw' Lw' U Fw B2 Bw Rw' F' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 U Bw' Dw' F Dw Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw' F U2 B U2 Rw' Bw D' Uw' Fw Rw' Uw Bw' D2 R Rw D' B F' Fw' L2 F2 Uw Bw 
6. Lw' F2 Lw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Fw Uw2 F Lw U R2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 Uw Rw R' Uw' U' R' B Lw' F U2 Fw' R2 U Rw' B' L Uw' U2 B' Rw' F' Rw' U D Dw R' Bw2 Dw F2 Uw' Fw B' Dw' Lw Uw L F' Rw2 D Fw' Rw' D2 F Rw2 D'
7. Lw Rw Fw' Bw' R U2 B R2 L D' Bw2 Lw' L2 F Dw' Lw Dw L2 R2 U' Rw Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 F U2 Dw' Fw' U D F U B' Bw Fw Rw2 Bw F Fw' Dw' Fw' B R' B2 Rw L' Lw' F' Bw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Lw L' D2 Fw2 D2 F
8. Bw D' B2 F2 U Fw Rw' L2 F' Fw' U' Bw Uw L' R Fw2 Rw D' Uw' Dw' Bw' B L Lw2 Rw R' B2 L2 Fw' D Dw' Rw2 U2 Dw F Uw Bw2 Rw B' Uw' R' Rw' Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 U Fw2 U Lw R Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' B' Lw' B
9. Bw' Dw Uw' F2 Uw U Fw U' Bw' D' B L R2 Dw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' R2 B Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 L' R2 Uw' Fw B2 R Rw2 F' Fw U L Lw' B2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw B Bw' L B Uw2 U R2 U' L' Uw' Rw2 Lw U Bw' B' D R
10. Fw Dw' L' D Rw' U' D2 F Rw2 Fw' U' Rw' B2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Uw' F Uw R' Bw' R' Fw' U2 D L2 D B' Fw F2 R2 U F Bw R Rw' B2 R2 Dw' B R Uw Fw2 L' R F U2 Bw2 F Fw R' Uw2 Lw2 F2 B2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' 
11. D' Uw2 Dw2 B' L2 Bw B Uw L' Lw2 Uw' R D' Uw' Lw Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 R Dw' Bw' L2 Uw' L' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' Bw2 R' D Lw2 Dw D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw' U Lw' Uw Rw2 L Fw F' Uw' R Fw2 D Rw U L Dw' 
12. Dw' B Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw' D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw' F Rw Dw2 Rw' L2 B' L' R2 Dw' L F' Bw' Dw' D2 Fw Rw Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 R2 D2 Uw' Lw' F' R Fw' D R' Dw2 Lw2 D2 U F R2 F2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 F' U2 Fw' Uw2 F Fw D2 Dw2


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 14, 2015)

I havent been cubing in ages. been so busy

race to sub 3:00 average of 5

2:54.58, 3:19.07, 3:09.09, 2:56.93, 3:30.67

ao5 = 3:08.36

I'm surprised i got 2 sub 3's even though i screwed up. most of these solves were too choppy.


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 15, 2015)

Average of 12: 1:38.73

1. 1:42.89 Uw Bw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 U' R2 Lw Uw' Bw' R L2 D Rw' U' R' Uw Bw2 U2 L R2 Lw2 D2 U2 Bw2 B Rw F2 Dw2 D Rw B' Fw' L R D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' B2 D' L2 B2 Bw Uw Rw2 R B Uw2 D2 B' Uw Dw Lw' Rw D2 F 
2. 1:41.45 F Rw' F L D2 Uw' F Dw2 Lw B2 D2 L' Uw Fw2 U2 D Dw' Bw2 D Lw' Bw L Lw' R2 Dw Lw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 U' B R' B2 U2 B Rw R' D' R Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 R2 L B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D' Dw Rw Bw' Rw2 L F' Bw B Lw 
3. 1:42.41 Lw' R2 D2 R Fw' B2 Rw F' U' Uw2 R2 L Rw' Lw Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' B' Fw L' U Bw2 U B L2 F2 U D' Uw' Dw2 R U' Bw D' B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 D R' Dw Rw' D2 Fw F' Lw' B' Bw2 L B2 Uw2 F' U2 Dw Bw2 Fw U Rw2 Fw' 
4. 1:35.31 U' Uw' D Fw' F2 Rw D2 Bw2 Uw Bw' R Dw' Fw' D Dw2 Lw' Dw' D2 L2 D' B2 Dw' Fw B R U B' Lw' R' D' Fw2 Uw' Dw' U F' U2 R2 Lw Dw' Lw D' Dw L2 F2 Fw' Lw' D' Bw' Rw' D Bw' U' L B Rw' Lw2 Bw' R D Rw2 
5. 1:48.87 Dw2 Lw Fw' D L' R' D2 U Uw2 Fw' R D' Dw' B2 U2 Dw' Lw' U Fw B2 Bw Rw' F' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 U Bw' Dw' F Dw Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw' F U2 B U2 Rw' Bw D' Uw' Fw Rw' Uw Bw' D2 R Rw D' B F' Fw' L2 F2 Uw Bw 
6. 1:29.27 Lw' F2 Lw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Fw Uw2 F Lw U R2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 Uw Rw R' Uw' U' R' B Lw' F U2 Fw' R2 U Rw' B' L Uw' U2 B' Rw' F' Rw' U D Dw R' Bw2 Dw F2 Uw' Fw B' Dw' Lw Uw L F' Rw2 D Fw' Rw' D2 F Rw2 D' 
7. (1:27.69) Lw Rw Fw' Bw' R U2 B R2 L D' Bw2 Lw' L2 F Dw' Lw Dw L2 R2 U' Rw Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 F U2 Dw' Fw' U D F U B' Bw Fw Rw2 Bw F Fw' Dw' Fw' B R' B2 Rw L' Lw' F' Bw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Lw L' D2 Fw2 D2 F 
8. 1:34.54 Bw D' B2 F2 U Fw Rw' L2 F' Fw' U' Bw Uw L' R Fw2 Rw D' Uw' Dw' Bw' B L Lw2 Rw R' B2 L2 Fw' D Dw' Rw2 U2 Dw F Uw Bw2 Rw B' Uw' R' Rw' Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 U Fw2 U Lw R Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' B' Lw' B 
9. 1:35.42 Bw' Dw Uw' F2 Uw U Fw U' Bw' D' B L R2 Dw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' R2 B Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 L' R2 Uw' Fw B2 R Rw2 F' Fw U L Lw' B2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw B Bw' L B Uw2 U R2 U' L' Uw' Rw2 Lw U Bw' B' D R 
10. 1:35.37 Fw Dw' L' D Rw' U' D2 F Rw2 Fw' U' Rw' B2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Uw' F Uw R' Bw' R' Fw' U2 D L2 D B' Fw F2 R2 U F Bw R Rw' B2 R2 Dw' B R Uw Fw2 L' R F U2 Bw2 F Fw R' Uw2 Lw2 F2 B2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' 
11. (1:53.07) D' Uw2 Dw2 B' L2 Bw B Uw L' Lw2 Uw' R D' Uw' Lw Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 R Dw' Bw' L2 Uw' L' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' Bw2 R' D Lw2 Dw D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw' U Lw' Uw Rw2 L Fw F' Uw' R Fw2 D Rw U L Dw' 
12. 1:41.72 Dw' B Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw' D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw' F Rw Dw2 Rw' L2 B' L' R2 Dw' L F' Bw' Dw' D2 Fw Rw Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 R2 D2 Uw' Lw' F' R Fw' D R' Dw2 Lw2 D2 U F R2 F2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 F' U2 Fw' Uw2 F Fw D2 Dw2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Round 14: Race to sub-2:00.

2:09.14 Ao12: [(2:16.42), (2:00.18), 2:12.93, 2:07.06, 2:11.90, 2:14.73, 2:09.54, 2:09.10, 2:01.51, 2:11.41, 2:00.89, 2:12.34]

Ewww, no sub-2's.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

Haven't done this weeks race yet, but I just got a sub 2:00 ao25 so I am hoping for sub 2:00 this week.

Round 14
Race to sub 15
Average: 2:02.691 Literally exactly the same as the last round I did, this is scary.
2:01.544 1:57.477 1:59.730 (1:52.688) 2:24.049 1:54.855 2:12.266 1:54.306 2:03.696 (DNF) 1:59.439 1:59.523

Counting 2:24 :/


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 19, 2015)

Round 14
Race to sub 2
Average: 2:19.42

2:08.71, 2:45.83, 2:09.00, (2:02.17), (2:53.96), 2:32.75, 2:12.49, 2:07.79, 2:13.92, 2:32.66, 2:22.90, 2:08.12


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 20, 2015)

Round 14
Race to sub 3:30
*3:23.40*
(3:28.45), 3:21.19, 3:21.39, (3:18.46), 3:27.61

Made some big mistakes on a couple of those solves but still got my sub 3:30. I feel so far away from you guys that are going after sub 2:00...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 20, 2015)

r14
race to sub 2:30
ao12: *2:25.25*
2:31.75, 2:49.00, 2:16.44, 2:30.50, 2:25.32, 2:24.70, 2:14.93, (2:11.66), (2:50.98), 2:19.59, 2:21.58, 2:18.73

ewww that counting 2:49


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 14*

Race to sub 1:45
1. 1:42.67
2. 1:41.76
3. 1:47.75
4. (1:55.14)
5. 1:48.50
6. 1:40.47
7. 1:54.47
8. 1:48.96
9. 1:52.15
10. (1:37.17)
11. 1:51.56
12. 1:39.75

Average of 12: *1:46.80* (σ = 5.01)

TERRIBLE deviation.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 21, 2015)

Round 14
Race to sub 1:30
Average of 12: *1:45.942*

1. 1:49.272 
2. 1:42.104 
3. 1:44.012 
4. 1:51.751 
5. 1:47.915 
6. 1:47.714 
7. 1:40.926 
8. 1:45.802 
9. (1:40.126) 
10. (1:53.744) 
11. 1:45.377 
12. 1:44.551 

Got a 1:34 single and 1:39 average at competition last weekend, happy with that. Not even a sub 1:40 here though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2015)

End of round 14!

Race to sub 1:30
IpwohTF: 1:38.73
Keroma12: 1:45.942

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:46.80

Race to sub 2:00
scrugsy13: 2:09.14
thehoodedyip: 2:19.42

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701: 2:02.691 (One more!)

Race to sub 2:30
Ordway Persyn: 2:25.25 (Two more!)

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:08.36

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:23.40 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 15! Ends next Saturday

1. U' R Bw' Dw R Fw Bw Uw2 B' R Bw R' U Rw Bw' D B' D' Rw2 Dw' D2 Fw Dw' D' L Fw' F D2 F L2 B2 Lw' R' Bw' R2 Rw U' B2 U2 R L2 Bw' Lw2 L2 F D' Uw U Bw Rw' Bw2 D2 U Bw Dw Lw U Fw' Dw' Bw' 
2. Dw' F Bw Lw Uw2 L2 Dw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 U Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Bw2 L2 Lw D' Uw2 Lw' R' Uw' L2 Bw U' R B' Bw2 L R Fw2 D B' Lw2 Dw2 B Uw Dw2 D R' Dw R' B2 Dw' L Bw' Dw2 F' Dw' Lw' R L' D R2 Lw2 D2
3. U R2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw D' Rw' Lw2 F' Lw2 D' Fw2 F B D' Rw U' Rw Uw2 B Rw U' B2 F2 Rw Lw2 L U' Fw2 Rw2 U B2 Bw' Rw2 D' Bw' F' B2 D' Uw2 R2 U2 Rw D' R2 Rw2 F2 Bw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U' Bw2 Uw' R L2 Lw 
4. B Lw2 Uw Fw U Bw' L Fw F2 R B2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Fw' L' D B' Fw2 U Lw Fw2 Uw Bw2 L' D Lw2 D B2 F Uw' Fw2 U2 Dw Bw2 F2 L Lw Dw2 F' Uw' Rw Dw2 R2 Bw' U Bw' D2 Uw' R2 D2 U Bw2 U' B R2 Bw' Fw' Dw' D2 
5. B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D' F' Dw Lw2 L Dw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 L' Bw' Fw2 F U D' F2 Fw2 U B2 F Fw2 R Fw Bw Rw2 F2 U R Lw F' Lw' Dw' F Fw B Bw U L' Lw' D Uw Bw' Lw U' Uw2 F2 B' Rw' Lw2 Uw2 B' 
6. Bw L2 U' Fw' Bw Uw R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D2 F Dw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' F2 D' R' U' R Lw Fw' D' B' R Uw' R Fw R' B2 U B' Bw2 Uw D' F' R U' Lw' L' B' F' Rw R D2 U2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 D U2 L' Uw U R2 B L' U' Fw2 
7. Fw' Uw' R2 Dw2 R Rw' D Lw2 Rw Fw U F D B2 Fw L' Bw' Fw B2 Rw' Fw' B2 R F' Rw' R' Uw' B Uw2 F2 R' F R B' Fw' D L Rw2 R Uw' Fw' Bw2 B R2 L Dw F2 Fw' B2 L Lw Rw' Bw2 R Dw' L' Bw Fw' Dw B2 
8. U2 Uw B' D' Fw Rw' L B2 F' L Bw D' U Rw2 Lw' U2 Dw Lw' B2 D' L2 U2 Uw F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw L Rw' B Dw' Rw Uw2 B' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' D Lw2 F' Bw L2 Uw2 Dw Bw B' Fw2 F' L' Lw2 Fw' Bw Uw U' Rw' U2 Rw' Bw' 
9. L D' F2 Uw' U2 Bw' U Fw F Dw2 Bw' U2 Fw' F2 D L2 U' Lw' Uw U2 L2 Fw' F Lw L D' Dw2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R Lw Rw2 L2 Dw F Fw Rw2 D Uw' Dw' R' Lw' Dw2 L2 F D' U2 Rw2 L2 R U Rw Uw' Lw' Fw Uw D2
10. F' Fw R Dw2 R2 Rw Fw' R Dw' Rw' D' Dw Lw Uw2 D2 Lw2 F' Fw' D' Uw Dw2 U' Lw' Uw' U' F2 B2 Rw D' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B2 Dw' B Bw Uw2 Rw2 B' U Bw L' Fw2 Uw Bw Uw' B L' Fw D' L' Lw U' Fw' U' Bw' R F R2 Uw2
11. Fw' B Lw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' B F Lw F2 Fw D2 Dw B2 Uw' B F' D' U Fw' Bw B2 Lw2 Bw F' Lw' L F2 Rw' Dw Fw2 U2 Fw' U' Dw Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 D L' Lw Dw2 Bw2 Uw R F2 L2 F D' U2 Rw Fw2 Lw Fw' Uw' L Uw' Lw' 
12. Bw F2 B' Dw' R' F2 R2 F' D2 L Lw Fw' D' U' B2 Uw R2 F2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw' Lw B2 Dw Fw' B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' B2 Lw Dw' U Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw2 F L Lw' Dw' Rw2 U' Bw2 D' Bw Fw' F2 R' Lw Fw Lw2 L' Dw


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 15
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:42.79*

Times:
1. 1:55.40 
2. 1:44.77 
3. (1:31.53) 
4. 1:48.94 
5. 1:34.36 
6. 1:41.79 
7. 1:44.66 
8. 1:37.76 
9. 1:34.07 
10. (1:57.93) 
11. 1:50.10 
12. 1:36.06 

Lots of good solves, a few bad ones.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 23, 2015)

Round 15!
Race to sub 2:15
Average: 2:02.094
1:57.709, 2:06.186, 2:10.253, (2:24.408), 2:03.745, (1:49.525), 2:05.572, 1:55.955, 1:52.945, 1:58.117, 1:58.794, 2:11.659


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2015)

round 15 race to sub 2:30
ao12: *2:20.30*

2:09.36, 2:27.20, 2:17.16, 2:22.78, 2:25.37, (2:07.88), 2:30.05, (2:44.90), 2:16.99, 2:18.27, 2:13.16, 2:22.71


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 26, 2015)

Round 15
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:08.51

2:21.56, 2:00.87, (1:55.56), 2:07.89, 1:59.60, 1:58.43, 2:18.16, (2:48.54), 2:20.31, 2:06.01, 2:10.28, 2:02.00


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

End of round 15

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:42.79

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 2:08.51

Race to sub 2:15
Rocky0701:2:02.094 (Finally graduates!)

Race to sub 2:30
Ordway Persyn: 2:20.30 (One more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 16! Ends next Monday because I'll be out of town Sunday

1. Dw F2 Bw' Rw' Uw' B R' Fw2 Dw U R L2 Fw Lw' Fw' R' D' Uw Fw2 R D U2 B2 Fw F2 Dw Bw L' B Fw F2 Uw2 B' Lw Dw F' Fw' Rw L Dw2 D' Rw' Dw' F2 Dw F2 Rw' B Fw' D2 F' Bw2 D R2 U R2 L' B' L Fw
2. L D' R2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' L' Lw Bw2 Rw Dw Lw2 B2 Bw L Dw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Rw R' F2 L2 Fw2 D2 L2 Lw F Dw2 Lw2 F' Bw D2 Rw2 B2 F Uw D2 Rw' Fw2 B' Dw' F2 L2 B Bw' L2 R D F R Fw' Rw2 U F2
3. Bw2 R Lw Bw' F' U2 R2 Dw U2 B Bw Uw Bw' Dw Lw' R Uw Dw F' Uw' R D2 B2 L U' Lw' D U' Lw U2 F D Lw2 L Fw Rw' R' B U2 Fw2 R2 Bw D U Bw Lw U2 L' Dw' Uw' L2 B2 Bw' D' Lw2 Bw' B Uw2 B2 Dw2 
4. Lw' R' U' D Bw Fw Uw' U Rw' Dw2 Bw F Rw Lw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R F2 Lw Fw B2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 B2 R' Bw' Uw2 Dw Bw Lw2 Fw2 B U' B' Bw' Dw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Rw' D2 F2 Bw' R U2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Dw Uw F' Lw B Uw' Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw 
5. Lw' D Dw2 Bw' F' Rw B2 Dw R2 F' B' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 F' Dw' Fw Lw U2 D' R' Rw Bw U2 Lw Rw' U' L D2 B Lw' U L2 Uw' Dw Rw Uw' U Fw R2 Bw Lw' R' Rw' L F2 Rw' R' Lw' Bw' Uw L2 F' L2 B' U' Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw
6. R Uw' L Bw Fw2 L2 F U D2 R' Bw' Dw Fw' Rw Lw' Bw B L' D L2 R' F B2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw' F2 B U' D2 B F Lw2 D2 Uw' R2 D2 L2 Lw' R F' Dw2 Uw D' F' B' Dw Fw2 U F' Lw2 Bw U D' L U' Bw Lw' Bw'
7. Rw' Lw Fw B' Lw2 B Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 F' Dw U' B2 R Bw' Uw' Fw Lw' R2 B F D2 Bw' D Uw F' Rw2 Uw2 L B' F2 Dw D' Fw2 Lw Uw' U2 Bw2 F' Dw2 B' Bw' R2 Uw F2 Uw' Rw' F' Uw Lw2 Dw U' F2 D2 Bw' Rw' Bw Lw U
8. Uw' Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 B Fw Dw F' D' B2 F2 R' Uw2 B F' Uw Lw' Fw R Rw Bw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Lw D Dw2 Bw R' Lw U2 L B' Dw Bw Dw2 F' U D2 Bw' L Dw' B F' Lw D2 Dw U2 Uw' F2 Lw2 B Dw' Fw' Lw U B Lw' Dw
9. Uw' F Uw2 R' Lw2 L' F2 L2 U' Uw F R D2 Rw2 Dw Fw B Bw R' Rw F U2 D' Dw2 F2 Lw' D Lw Rw Uw' D R Rw2 Fw R' Rw2 D2 Fw' Dw' Fw D Bw' Rw Uw' Bw Lw2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw2 Dw' R' Lw Bw2 D Bw' L U2 Rw B2
10. Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Lw' B2 R' L' Dw Lw B' R' D2 Dw R2 L' U' F' R Dw' F Fw2 U' D' Fw' L' U2 B' Bw2 F' Rw' B R Rw' Bw Rw2 U Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 L F' U' Rw2 Uw Dw L2 Rw2 D B R' Uw2 Dw' R U2 L2 Dw Uw D Rw' 
11. Bw2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 L B Rw Dw L' F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R B2 Dw Uw2 R F2 Uw Dw2 U2 R Uw D Bw' F2 D2 Uw U Bw L2 F2 B Uw2 Rw2 B Dw2 Fw' R L2 Bw B' Uw' Lw U L2 Rw' Bw' R U R2 Uw2 F Fw2 L2 Fw2 
12. D2 R2 L' Fw Bw' Uw' L2 Rw D' Dw' Fw2 B' L Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw' Rw' L2 F2 R Fw' L' R2 Lw' Uw Rw' Lw Fw' Rw' Fw L' Fw2 R2 Fw' R' F Fw Lw Fw2 B2 U' D Fw2 B2 Dw' F' Fw2 D2 R' B' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' D Bw Fw B2 Rw' L2


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 16
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:10.97

(DNF (5:25.78)), 2:41.32, 2:09.66, 2:16.53, 2:31.56, 2:02.46, 1:53.16, 1:55.77, (1:49.92), 2:16.80, 2:01.99, 2:00.41
That first solve. Popped once, took me 2 minutes to get the centre piece back in, popped for the second time, took me another one minute... Wow second scramble another pop... It is not my day  Well, from solve 5 onwards it was good. That evens it out


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 16
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:40.14*

1. 1:46.10 
2. (2:15.94) 
3. (1:27.83) 
4. 1:29.87 
5. 1:42.76 
6. 1:40.99 
7. 1:42.56 
8. 1:32.44 
9. 1:45.84 
10. 1:44.11 
11. 1:46.71 
12. 1:30.05 

Second solve was so bad for no good reason, motivated me on the next two.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 7, 2015)

i really need to practise more...

3:17.68, 3:00.66, 3:31.02, 3:23.49, 3:01.36

2 times NEARLY sub 3....

race to sub 3 (round 16)

ao5 = 3:14.18


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

End of round 16!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:40.14

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 2:10.97

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:14.18


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

Round 17! Ends next Monday

1. Lw L Bw' R' Bw2 U2 Bw' Uw2 B Rw Fw L' F2 R2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 D2 U2 B' L Fw F Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw' B2 U' Uw2 Lw Fw D B2 U2 D' Lw Rw2 Bw2 Dw' L Dw2 Bw' D2 Fw2 U Dw F Dw2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 U Rw D Fw' L2 F' U' Dw2
2. U' Fw2 D2 L' Lw Fw Dw' L2 B2 R2 L2 Rw' B U Fw2 R2 B' Lw D' L' Uw' U2 B' L U' D2 L' Bw2 R2 D2 R2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw2 R' Rw Bw' Lw' F' D Fw2 Lw' Dw2 L Fw Rw L2 R' Uw2 D' Rw F2 Lw' R' Rw B2
3. Bw B2 Fw' L' Lw' Bw' L2 B' D Dw' R L2 U Dw2 R2 Fw' Lw R' F2 Rw Uw' B2 U R' Dw2 B U' Lw2 Bw R2 Rw Fw' Uw' Rw D' B Uw' U2 D2 Fw2 L Bw2 L2 R U2 R2 F L2 D Dw2 F2 Lw Bw2 U B Lw2 F' U Dw F'
4. F D2 Dw2 U' L2 Bw Lw' Fw U' Lw2 D B Rw' R2 Bw Lw' D' F2 Uw' B' Fw' L' F Lw2 Bw' Dw' U Fw' L2 D' Dw R' Uw' R Lw2 L2 B' Lw2 L2 F2 Fw Dw Bw U' Bw' Fw Rw2 Dw' L Fw F2 Bw2 B' L2 Fw D Dw' Rw2 Fw' Rw
5. F B' Uw U' L' R' Lw F' Rw B U Fw' Rw2 Dw2 R Lw Fw2 B D' Dw Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 R2 L' U2 Lw Dw' R Dw' Rw2 U L2 F Rw2 U' F2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 Bw D2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 F Uw' D2 Bw2 Fw D B2 Fw2 U2 B Uw2 Dw Rw2
6. Uw U' Dw' R2 Uw' Lw Dw L Uw2 Bw2 R2 Lw F' L2 B2 R2 Rw Dw Bw' B2 U2 F' Bw Dw F' L Dw' Bw Lw' U R' F L' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 B Fw2 Bw2 R' Bw R U' B Fw L B Fw R' L' U' F2 B2 Rw' Fw' F2 D2
7. Dw' Uw2 F2 L' R' Bw B U Uw' Rw' Dw F' D U' Uw2 L Dw' R' Fw Uw2 D2 R' F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 R U B' D2 B R2 B' Rw2 R Dw R' Fw' U Bw2 Lw' R' Bw2 B Fw D Dw2 F B' Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 R D2 L Fw' Bw2
8. F' B' Dw2 R Lw Bw2 Dw2 R' Dw' B' Uw Rw' B Dw U' B2 Dw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw Dw' R' Fw B2 L2 Rw2 D R2 Uw2 D Rw F' Bw' D F2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 B Rw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw R2 Lw B Fw' Dw2 U' B' Fw2 U2 Rw
9. F' Bw' Rw R2 L' Lw Uw B2 R2 Bw2 Fw Dw Fw' B Uw' Dw Fw2 Uw F' Lw2 Fw Rw Fw2 L Fw' U2 D Dw2 Bw2 L2 D2 L Fw Lw' Fw' D F U R' B2 U2 D2 R' Uw2 D Dw' B' Uw2 F2 Fw R L F' D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw U2 L2 D2
10. B' Uw Dw2 L2 Bw2 F' U' D' Uw L' U2 F' U D2 F' Uw2 Rw' Uw Dw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 D Lw2 F D' Fw Lw' D U' Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L U' R B Uw2 Rw Lw Bw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Lw Dw2 L2 Bw' Dw
11. Rw2 Fw' Dw D2 Rw2 Dw2 B Rw2 U B' R' D' F Rw Dw2 R D U2 R2 Uw F' L Rw Dw2 F' Dw Lw' Bw' Fw' R2 Dw' B D' F Dw2 D2 Lw' Dw' Fw2 Uw Bw R2 D2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Dw2 F Rw' F Dw B2 Rw' B' F U' R' L' U2 R2
12. D2 U' Lw Bw Fw2 R U Dw' Uw Fw U Dw Lw' Uw' R2 B U2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' F2 Lw2 L' B2 U D2 L' Fw' Rw' F2 Rw2 Fw Dw D R2 F2 D2 B' Uw2 L Fw2 F' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' B U2 F' Rw' D U Dw' Rw L' R2


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 8, 2015)

round 17

3:05.07, 2:53.62, 2:58.14, 3:06.51, 3:11.65

ao5 = 3:03.24 SOOO CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it feels so far though...

my fourth solve could've been sub 3....


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 11, 2015)

Round 17
Race to sub 2
Average: 1:57.17

1:56.52, 1:52.28, 2:02.98, 2:05.89, 2:03.94, (1:37.43), 1:57.19, 1:59.13, 1:46.03, 1:55.47, (2:11.50), 1:52.25
Yay PB single


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 11, 2015)

Round 17
Average of 12: *1:49.03*

1:50.28
2:08.83
1:52.43
1:35.94
1:50.81
1:43.87
1:42.95
1:49.74
1:50.41
1:41.76
2:21.59 - popped on parity at 1:10 
1:39.18

The pop could have been sub 1:30. Other than that everything was pretty bad compared to the last few weeks.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys. I am moving right now so I don't have any internet except for 3G on my phone. I can't get internet to use CStimer to post new scrambles on my laptop until tomorrow. If anyone wants to post scrambles that would be awesome, but they'll for sure be up tomorrow.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 16, 2015)

Round 18 Scrambles (sorry if I'm not Rocky0701)

Race to sub 3
ao12=*3:00.47* (this just straight out pisses me off)......

1.*3:20.83* F' Lw2 U Bw2 Lw Fw Uw' U R Bw' R2 Lw2 Bw Dw Uw2 L' R Uw' U2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 Uw D2 R2 D Dw' Rw Lw' L2 Uw' F U' Lw2 R2 B2 Bw U Fw R' L2 U2 B2 F' Rw' Lw' F' Fw' R' B2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 D Fw Bw2 Lw2 F R F'

2. *3:01.22* Dw F Lw' F' B Fw2 Lw2 F' Bw2 B Rw' Fw L' D2 Fw' F2 U' L2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 F2 Bw Dw Rw D' Dw' R Bw Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 R Dw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 B Dw2 Bw Dw' Uw F' Uw Rw2 Fw' Bw U2 Dw Fw2 B' F Rw R Uw' L'

3. *2:50.63* Uw2 F B L' Dw L2 Fw' Uw R Bw' Uw2 L2 F' B' Bw2 D R Fw F' Bw2 L2 Dw Uw Lw' B' F Lw Rw Bw2 L' F2 B Lw2 R Bw2 B Lw Bw2 F2 B2 L2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' R Lw' Uw' Bw' F' Rw Dw'

4.*3:02.08* Lw' L2 Bw Fw L2 Rw2 Dw' U2 Uw2 Lw Fw' B2 Bw' Lw R Uw U Lw2 F' Rw' Bw D2 Bw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' Uw' R2 Rw' Uw2 Dw' U2 L' Lw Bw2 F L2 D Bw2 Uw L2 Bw Fw2 L2 F Lw2 Rw' Uw' L2 U Fw Uw Dw Bw Dw Uw U2 D2 F

5.*2:51.12* L' Rw' D' R D' L' Rw D2 Uw Bw' B' Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw U Uw2 Bw' Fw' D' Bw Lw' R2 Dw U2 Uw' L2 D' U' F' Uw U2 Fw' Rw' Dw D2 Rw B' Fw' Lw2 D2 B2 U F' R Bw2 D R2 D' U2 Lw Fw' Lw L2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw R' F

6.*2:38.09* L Rw U D' Lw' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw D Rw D L' D' Rw' U' Fw Dw Uw2 U' R' Rw D Fw' Dw' L2 Fw B2 R' D Lw Dw2 U Uw L' Rw' U2 Uw' Lw' R' Bw' Uw' D' Lw2 R2 Bw' Rw' Dw' R L2 F Uw' Bw F' Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 D

7.*3:07.44* U B Fw' Rw2 Bw B' Lw' B2 Bw2 U L' Bw' Lw' L F L2 Dw' Uw2 Lw L2 Fw Bw2 U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 R' F' R' B2 Dw' R' F2 B' Fw U R' L2 Fw Uw U' Dw2 B Bw L' Rw2 U2 Bw Dw' Bw2 F Dw U Rw' Uw F' B2 Rw D

8. *2:46.28* Dw Bw2 B F' Dw R' Fw U' Lw2 Bw2 U' L2 D2 R2 Rw2 L2 Fw' R2 Lw' Uw' B D' Lw Dw2 Lw Fw' Dw' U' F' R Uw' L' Bw2 L Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw2 F' Lw Fw Dw' U D' L' Rw' Bw2 Lw' F Bw2 R L' B Dw F2 Lw Rw Bw F2 Fw

9.*2:49.30* Lw' R Dw' R' Bw' B F' Rw R2 Bw U Lw' B2 Fw' Bw L2 D2 L2 Bw' Dw' B' Dw' Fw2 Rw Uw' D2 B U Dw Fw2 Dw Rw Bw Fw' Uw Bw2 D' L2 B D' U' Dw2 R Dw2 R' Rw' F' Fw Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' Rw Dw' Rw' U2 Fw2 F Bw2 R2

10.*3:06.35* L Fw' R2 B D B' Fw' Dw F R2 D2 Dw' F2 R D2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 U Rw' U L' Lw2 R' B' Bw' Uw U' Rw D B2 L' F2 Uw' Rw' U' D' B D Dw2 Fw2 U2 F' Lw' Uw' U' Rw Dw' F' L Rw' U Rw2 R2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 R

11.*3:17.29* Fw Bw2 Lw Bw2 L D2 L2 U F L2 Bw D2 Bw B' Fw2 R' U' Fw L Rw U R Bw' R' Lw L' F2 Lw2 R' L Rw' D' R2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' Dw' D' L' D B L2 B' Bw Fw Rw' U2 R2 D' B2 F' R D Uw2 B F D' B R Fw

12.*3:13.00* Rw2 Uw' F' R' Lw2 L2 F2 B D Dw Rw R B Dw Fw' Bw Dw Rw B Bw2 Lw Dw' L' F R Bw Uw2 U Dw' Rw' Bw F R2 U' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Lw2 D' Fw Dw2 Lw B' U Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Dw' F Bw2 U2 D' Rw D' U2 Lw'


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 18, 2015)

Round 18
Race to sub 2
Average: 1:53.05

1:51.94, (1:33.73), 1:55.37, 1:52.88, 1:49.06, 1:57.56, 2:03.09, 1:51.44, (2:21.25), 2:00.20, 1:50.68, 1:38.24
Wow I managed to corner twist on the 2:21 . Extremely surprised about the two sub 1:40s . Yay PBs

@pyr14 You'll smash 3 mins in the next averages then!  Cubing always tends to troll you sometimes, though the opposite might happen; I got a 9.99 single last week


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 22, 2015)

Round 18: Race to sub-2

2:09.78 Ao12: [(1:49.63), 2:06.78, 2:06.59, 2:19.36, 2:04.33, 2:07.68, 2:19.01, 2:03.89, (2:25.48), 2:17.51, 2:09.64, 2:03.03]

Definitely should be better, but it's been a while since I seriously practiced 5x5. Plus my 5x5 needs some work, it's not very good right now.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 22, 2015)

Round 18
Race to sub-1:30
Average: *1:53.93*

1:56.88
1:47.52
1:55.51
1:47.72
1:48.18
1:42.72
1:56.59
2:00.63
1:51.71
1:58.59 - pop
1:55.92
2:40.56 - pop during parity

what...
After these solved I lubed my cube and got a sub-1:40 average of 5 with a 1:27 single. Guess I should lube it more.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round 18*

Race to sub 1:45
1. 1:36.87
2. 1:47.43
3. (1:30.90)
4. 1:51.67
5. 1:41.18
6. 1:40.68
7. 1:52.43
8. (2:11.12)
9. 1:48.39
10 1:47.30
11. 1:49.98
12. 2:01.63

Average of 12: *1:47.75* (σ = 6.69)

Deviation has gotten worse...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks pyr14! Also good idea posting scrambles along with your times. 
Round 18
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:01.748
2:00.379 2:10.485 (2:38.110) 1:52.447 1:55.137 (1:48.798) 2:10.586 1:58.552 2:00.752 2:00.812 2:01.801


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2015)

End of round 18!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:53.93

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:47.75

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 1:53.05 (One more!)
Rocky0701: 2:01.748
Scruggsy13: 2:09.78

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:00.47


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2015)

Round 19! Ends next Thursday

1. Rw2 Dw L' Rw' R Fw' U2 Rw R U' L Dw' B2 D2 B2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' D2 U' Bw2 R2 Rw' U Uw2 Bw U B Lw' Bw2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw' R2 Rw2 B Dw2 Lw2 U2 B2 Lw2 L F' Lw' R U' F' Uw' Bw2 Lw F Lw' Fw R' B2 Bw
2. Bw L2 Fw' U' Bw' U2 Lw2 Bw' R Bw R2 Lw U F' D2 B' D2 U R' L' F Rw' F2 R' Fw2 Uw' Bw Lw2 Uw2 Rw R2 D2 Fw' Bw U2 Dw' B' Fw D Lw' Fw2 F' Dw' U L' F2 U' Dw' Fw D2 Uw2 Rw B' F2 Uw Lw L Rw' Dw Fw
3. Dw' U' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D U Bw2 D' Uw' R' Fw' Bw2 F Uw2 Bw R2 Uw2 U' R' D' Lw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Fw2 L Lw' Uw2 Dw' B Fw D' R2 Fw' Uw U' D Fw' R2 F2 B2 U' Fw2 L' Dw' Bw' Uw' F' Fw2 Bw2 R L Fw B2 Lw2 Uw' L F2 Uw
4. Lw' L2 F D Rw2 Bw' U Rw2 F2 B Dw R D2 Lw2 L2 Bw Fw B U2 Dw2 F2 D Fw Lw R2 F' D B2 Uw R Fw Dw R' Uw Fw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw' D Lw2 Uw' Lw' Fw' B' U Uw Fw2 D2 Bw2 L Uw D Dw2 Fw Lw Fw L R2 B2
5. Bw Lw' Dw F Bw Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Dw U2 Lw L2 D2 Bw2 U Dw F' L D' Bw Rw2 Bw Fw B R Fw Rw Uw' D' Dw' R Bw' L2 B2 Bw' Uw' L2 Fw' D Dw F B2 Fw2 Dw Rw' Fw B' D' U Fw2 F Lw F D U2 R' Dw B
6. Rw Bw U2 Fw' Bw L' B Rw Dw' Fw' D2 U R' Lw Rw' F' Bw' Rw B2 Dw R Uw' Dw' B' Uw' Dw2 Lw2 U' Dw' D' Bw D Bw B2 Rw Uw' D' L2 R F' D B' D U2 B F' Uw2 R2 Dw2 B2 D2 Dw Bw D Bw2 Dw R2 Lw' Bw B2
7. F' D' B' Fw R B2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 L Uw' D2 R2 Fw2 Lw' L2 R Bw R2 U' L2 U F' Rw2 R' F' B U' Dw2 B2 Rw Uw' U D' F Lw D' Uw U Rw' Lw' Dw U Fw' B L2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 L2 Bw' Fw2 L Dw2 Uw
8. B D2 F2 D' Dw' Lw Uw Dw R D2 Dw2 Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw2 U2 D2 Dw2 L2 U L2 Fw2 F' R' D2 B' Bw2 Uw Fw Uw L Rw' F2 Lw2 D2 F2 D Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Dw' Fw' Bw2 Dw R2 L B2 F2 Rw R2 Dw2 L Fw' L'
9. R2 F2 R' U2 Uw' B' Dw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Bw2 Rw F R' Bw U2 Lw' F D' Dw' B2 Fw' Rw' F Fw' Rw' B' Lw' F Lw2 F B Fw2 Dw' F' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Uw Bw2 R' Bw' U2 Lw' F B Fw U' B Rw' Lw2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw D' B' U2 R' L
10. D Bw Dw' U Uw' Bw2 Fw Rw L' D L Uw2 B2 Bw2 R2 L2 Rw' U' Rw' Dw D' Fw' Dw' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw Fw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Fw F' Lw' Rw2 Bw Dw U Rw' R2 Fw2 D Lw Rw2 D2 U L' R Uw Fw Bw2 Uw D' R' Dw B'
11. D U Rw2 Bw2 D' F Bw' U Rw Dw D2 L2 Dw2 B Fw Dw F Uw2 Lw F2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D Bw2 Fw2 U2 Dw' B' Dw U2 Bw2 U' B' R' B' F' Lw U' Rw2 Lw2 D Uw' L2 B2 Lw Rw' B' R B U' Dw' Uw B2 F2 Rw2 U Rw' Uw' F2
12. U' D B2 R' Bw2 Dw B F U' L2 Dw' Lw R' Uw Dw2 Bw2 D Dw' Uw F U F' B U L Uw2 Lw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' L' F L Dw D Rw' Lw' F' Fw' Bw Dw Uw' L2 Dw' Fw Lw F' Lw L' R2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw' L


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 24, 2015)

round 19

race to sub 3

times: 2:42.54, 2:38.75, 2:53.04, 2:42.47, 2:55.12, 2:43.48, 2:46.36, 2:39.75, 2:47.96, 2:58.59, 2:45.62, 2:51.03

ao12... well all times are under 3min!!! YES SUB 3!!!!

the ao12 was 2:46.74


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 25, 2015)

Round 19
Race to sub 2
Average: 1:59.05

1:56.85, 1:59.04, 1:59.69, (DNF(1:59.77)), (1:35.28), 1:46.63, 2:10.34, 2:06.29, 1:57.14, 2:05.87, 1:49.03, 1:59.62
Just Sub 2  I managed to do the wrong U perm on the DNF and thought it was solved. Oh well, I got a 1:35 the solve after 



> ao12... well all times are under 3min!!! YES SUB 3!!!!
> 
> the ao12 was 2:46.74


I called it  Good job!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

Round 19
Race to sub 2:00
2:00.102 You've got to be kidding me 
2:01.896 (1:43.820) 1:55.411 2:10.711 1:55.280 1:51.585 2:12.829 2:08.031 1:58.437 1:59.356 (2:15.089) 1:47.485


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

End of round 19!

Race to sub 2:00
thehoodedyip: 1:59.05 (Graduates!!!)
Rocky0701: 2:00.102

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 2:46.74 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

Round 20! Ends next Friday

1. F2 U' F L R' Lw2 B' Fw2 D U' Bw2 Lw' B2 R2 Dw F2 L2 Bw Uw2 R L' U2 F' U' Fw U Rw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 D' U2 B Fw Rw2 Uw2 U2 D2 Bw Dw2 R' D' B U2 Fw2 F B Lw2 Rw' F2 Bw2 Lw2 L' Dw Lw' D Dw2 U2 Lw L2
2. Uw B U D B' Fw2 Dw' F2 L2 Rw2 D2 L2 D2 Fw R Uw2 U' Lw Dw' L' D' R Uw2 Lw2 R Rw' F U' L' F2 Lw' Dw F Dw2 F2 L D' Fw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw B D2 Fw' Uw D2 Bw R2 D2 U Dw F Uw Fw Uw B L' R Rw2
3. Lw' F' Lw Bw Fw' D' Fw' L2 Bw B' Lw' Bw' Lw' B Uw U' Fw D Lw2 R Bw' R2 Bw' F' R2 Rw' B' D U2 Dw L' B U Lw2 F' Rw Dw Fw Uw' Dw U2 F' Lw Rw' Bw Rw' Lw' Bw Rw2 F Rw D Lw' Rw2 B2 L' D2 Lw U' B
4. Fw' Uw' R2 B2 Lw' D' R Rw' Bw' Lw' R2 B' Uw Bw' Dw2 R' Fw Dw' R2 F' U2 L F2 L Bw' D2 B Dw2 Lw' R F2 B Uw Bw2 R2 D' L2 Lw' R' Bw2 Dw' Rw' F2 Rw' D' U2 Lw' U Bw' R Uw2 R' B' Rw Fw' B' Rw D2 L' Rw
5. D2 Lw F Fw2 Bw L' Uw' Bw F' U Bw' L2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw Uw' Rw' L D' Dw' F Uw L Fw Uw Fw' B Uw2 Lw' U' Uw' Dw F' D Rw R' Uw D2 R Dw L' D' Rw R' Lw Uw F' Bw D2 Dw F2 Uw2 R' L2 Bw2 Uw Fw L2 Dw2
6. Rw2 R Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 F' D Lw' Uw R' B' F2 R Bw U2 R' Rw2 Dw R Bw Uw' Dw' Lw' U' R' Bw2 Dw2 B Lw L' U' L2 D2 L F2 D' Dw2 U2 Fw D' B' D' Uw2 B Uw D2 R2 U' Dw' Fw L2 F Rw' Dw D2 U
7. Dw2 R Uw2 Dw F U2 Lw' R U Lw F' Lw U' R Bw' B' F' R' Rw Bw2 Dw' L Rw B' F2 Fw Rw2 Lw B R' Fw2 B R Lw' Uw2 D' F Uw2 R Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw L2 R2 D2 F2 D Uw2 B' Bw Rw' Bw B2 Fw U' Lw D Lw U
8. D' Uw' Dw2 Rw2 D Rw Uw Bw Dw' L' Rw2 Lw2 R B R' F D2 Rw' L B F Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' U' Fw L' Fw' U Lw B Bw Fw' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' Rw2 U Rw Dw' Uw2 B F Lw' R' B' Dw' L2 D B Uw' Dw2 Lw' F
9. Rw Uw' Bw2 U Rw' Dw' Uw2 Bw' R Fw U' Uw D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L D' R2 F2 U' Fw' Bw D U' F2 R' Bw' U Bw' D Bw2 F Dw Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw R F L2 B' F R2 Dw2 Rw F R Fw Lw' L Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Dw L' Bw' Lw2 R
10. Dw' B2 U' Fw2 D' F' Dw Rw2 B L D2 Uw' Lw2 U' Lw F U2 Lw Uw2 Lw F' R2 Rw2 Dw' F' L' Fw2 R D Lw' Uw2 R2 Rw' U B D2 U Dw L B2 Bw Lw Fw' B2 Lw' Dw2 L' Lw2 D2 U2 Rw2 U' Bw' Lw F' B2 Bw' Rw R D2
11. Fw' Dw2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw2 U' R Bw2 Fw Rw2 B' F D2 U2 B D' R Fw' B D' Dw' B Rw R Bw' Lw R2 D F R' Dw Lw Dw' F' R' D' Dw' Lw' Uw2 R' B2 D' Lw' Dw2 F R2 F' Rw' D2 Fw Uw D2 Dw' F' U' F' Bw' B R
12. R' F2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' B' D B Uw Dw2 Bw' B Rw2 Lw' L D2 R2 Lw Fw B U' Rw' Lw' Bw Fw R L B2 D2 L' F2 Fw R Rw2 D Bw R' B L2 Bw F B' Fw D Dw Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw L Fw' F2 B2 L Uw2 L Rw2 Bw' L2


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2015)

2:58.83, 3:23.95, 2:55.28, 3:21.87, 2:43.38, 3:06.38, 3:12.56, 2:53.68, 3:23.03, 2:43.98, DNF(2:49.79), 2:47.74

race to sub 3 (round 20)

ao12 = 3:04.73

this is what happens when you hardly practise 5x5.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 3, 2015)

Round 20
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:44.61*

1:46.93
1:44.56
2:01.28 (pop)
1:50.29
1:54.86
1:44.65
1:50.07
1:41.80
1:39.00
1:40.26
1:27.57
1:33.69

terrible start, terrific finish
missed last week by accident


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

Race to sub-5
Round 20
Average: 6:31.26

1. 6:31.34
2. (9:06.86)
3. 8:01.74
4. 6:29.45
5. 7:28.35
6. (4:58.52)
7. 6:53.57
8. 5:42.73
9. 6:34.35
10. 5:37.83
11. 6:33.67
12. 5:19.53


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 6, 2015)

Round 20: Race to sub-2

2:04.46 Ao12 [2:09.65, 2:09.95, 2:08.29, 2:08.93, 2:12.33, 1:52.68, 2:01.94, 1:57.26, 2:06.18, (2:28.12), 1:57.38, (1:52.26+)]

Still chugging along at this barrier, although my edge pairing has definitely improved. Thinking about investing in a Moyu 5x5.


----------



## pdilla (May 7, 2015)

*Round 20*

Race to sub-1:45:
1. 1:45.91
2. 1:39.38 
3. (1:29.99)
4. 1:48.51
5. 1:51.19
6. 1:50.62
7. 1:44.83
8. 1:34.16
9. 1:33.24
10. (1:52.67)
11. 1:39.89
12. 1:45.82

Average of 12: *1:43.36* (σ = 6.41)







Also...
Dat sub 1:30 solve tho! Second best solve ever.


----------



## earth2dan (May 7, 2015)

Round 20
Race to sub 3:30
*3:17.87*
(3:37.39), 3:25.59, 3:24.76, 3:03.26, (2:51.40)

Missed a few rounds and I haven't touched my 5x5 in a month. My first few solves were a bit rusty but then I got the hang of things and shattered my old PB single. Sub 3:00!!! Came close to my avg5 PB as well.

I wish I had time for an average of 12. I feel like I'm just getting warmed up and I could set some more PB's. Maybe if I have time later today I'll finish the 12 and update my average.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2015)

End of round 20

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:44.61

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:43.36 (Two more! )

Race to sub 2:00
Scruggsy13: 2:04.46

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:04.73

Race to sub 3:30
earth2dan: 3:17.87 (Two more!)

Race to sub 5:00
PurpleBanana: 6:31.26


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2015)

Round 21 scrambles! Ends next Saturday

1. F L' Rw Lw' Uw F' R' Bw' L' B R2 F' Bw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Bw Rw Uw L' U' F D' R' L2 B2 U D' Dw2 Uw2 L Uw Lw2 U' B2 L2 B' Dw' F2 Lw' Uw' D2 F Rw U' L' F2 Fw' R' Dw R Fw2 B' Dw' U2 Lw2 Fw' R2 L Lw
2. B2 Uw D' Dw B' Fw' Uw' Bw2 B' F' D' Dw2 L' B D B2 Fw Rw Bw Dw F D' Uw Dw' R2 Uw Rw D Uw U Rw Uw' L' R D2 Dw2 Uw L Rw2 Dw' Uw L2 Dw Lw2 Rw Uw2 Rw U R' B2 D' B Fw D2 Rw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 D' Fw
3. Rw2 Lw2 B' Dw U' L2 Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 U Uw' Fw Lw2 F' Lw2 Uw Rw Dw F R2 L2 Uw2 Dw Bw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Lw' D' Lw F Bw Lw Fw' D B F' Lw R2 Dw2 D' B2 Dw Bw2 F2 U' Bw D Uw' Rw Lw' B' Dw' D Uw' Fw2
4. B' Dw2 Rw Dw' F2 Dw2 F' D' Uw' U Rw U' Dw' Uw' D Rw' F' Dw2 Bw' D' U2 F' Lw2 B2 Bw' Dw B U2 Rw2 F' Fw2 B Uw' U' Bw2 R2 Fw2 Uw D2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' L' F Uw2 Fw' U2 Bw' Rw2 B Lw2 U Rw2 R' Lw' Dw' R' Dw
5. Uw' Rw2 B2 R' F2 Uw Rw Dw D' Rw2 L Lw' F Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw U L R2 Uw' Dw R' D Lw' L Dw' U' F D Lw2 L' Uw' B2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U' L Lw' U L' D2 U B' F Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 R' F' U R' F' Rw U2 B'
6. Lw' F2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Lw U' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw R' Lw' Bw2 D Dw2 L2 Fw2 Bw2 D' Lw L2 R F Bw2 Lw U Bw' F Fw' Rw Dw' R' U' L' Rw Fw2 D2 B2 Uw' Dw' Lw2 L B' Dw2 D2 B' L' Rw' R B Lw D' Lw2 Uw2 Lw
7. R Dw2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw B D2 R' B D Uw Lw' Fw Uw Lw' Uw2 Lw2 F' Dw U B L2 R D Lw' Uw Rw B2 Fw Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw' B2 Bw R U2 R Rw D' L' Bw2 U' R2 Rw Fw2 D2 U2 F Uw2 Rw Dw R D Dw2
8. Lw Uw U2 Dw' Lw F' U2 F' Bw' R2 Rw' Bw' R2 Fw2 Rw' U2 B L2 D2 B Lw L' Rw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Uw U Dw Fw2 F2 B Dw2 Fw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' R U2 R Uw' L2 Rw' Dw2 D' Rw2 Fw Dw2 Bw' R2 L Fw2 L' F' Fw2 D
9. U' Uw' F Fw2 L2 B' Fw Uw Rw B' D F Rw F' D Rw2 D Uw F U2 Fw' D R' Bw Fw2 Lw' Rw' B2 Bw2 F R Bw' Rw2 Bw Lw Rw' B U2 Uw' Lw' L B D R' Fw Uw U Fw' L F2 L2 B' D Dw B' D2 Fw R B D'
10. U' L Dw2 U' L' Lw R Uw L2 B2 U' Uw' F' Rw D' Rw2 Lw' L' Bw' L Rw2 Bw' Dw R2 Fw' R Dw' L B Fw2 F L R' Lw' Dw2 Uw Lw2 R' L' U2 D2 F' L2 R Lw Fw2 L U2 Uw' D2 F2 Lw' Dw Rw U2 R Lw Dw' Uw' Lw2
11. F Dw2 R2 B2 U B Lw F B2 L Lw Bw' Fw' U' B L2 U2 Rw Lw2 Dw U' Rw' Dw2 R2 Fw' R' U' Uw R' Uw2 L Uw F' D Rw Fw' D Lw2 Rw' Dw' L Uw2 F D B' U Bw' R' B2 F2 L' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D' Dw' B2
12. F' Lw' D Bw' U Rw L Dw' Lw L2 R F' D2 Bw' Rw2 Uw Bw' Uw R2 Fw2 U Rw' R2 F R' B Uw' Lw' Uw2 B Rw Uw2 L2 D2 Lw2 Bw' B2 F U2 D Bw Fw' Uw' D Dw2 Lw' Uw' Dw2 Bw B D2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 F' D2 Lw Fw2 Dw


----------



## Tekeur (May 10, 2015)

My first entry (and actually my first AO12, never did more than 4 solves in a row before  ):

Round 21:
Race to sub 3:30
*AO12: 03:40.75
*
12:	(03:30.42)
11:	03:42.44	
10:	03:43.29	
9:	03:34.14	
8:	03:43.10	
7:	03:40.33	
6:	03:39.96	
5:	03:55.04	
4:	03:31.76	
3:	(03:58.34)
2:	03:33.61	
1:	03:43.87	

Not too bad for me, hoping to keep improving my edge pairing look-ahead


----------



## earth2dan (May 12, 2015)

Round 21
Race to sub 3:30
*3:20.79*
3:25.27, 3:21.21, (3:07.02), (3:26.84), 3:15.89

Not as good as I wanted to do, but it's sub 3:30 so I graduate! 
Round 14 - 3:23.40 (missed rounds 15-19)
Round 20 - 3:17.87
Round 21 - 3:20.79

Sub 3:00 here I come!


----------



## pyr14 (May 13, 2015)

Race to sub 3 (round 21)

3:07.63, 3:41.10, 2:52.27, 2:49.86, 3:06.24, 3:12.88, 2:58.78, 3:14.03, 3:03.65, DNF(3:17.27), 2:40.50, 3:59.34

ao12 = 3:12.53

5x5 is a pain. not my fav event.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2015)

Round 21!
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:03.027
1:58.697 1:59.587 1:59.977 2:00.006 2:10.941 2:01.935 2:00.693 2:07.371 (2:17.643) (1:58.420) 2:04.692 2:06.373


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 16, 2015)

Round 21: Race to sub-2.

1:59.46 Ao12, actually my PB Ao12. Most of my solves weren't really lucky, it's just that in general, my edge pairing seemed better today than it has been recently.

1. 1:59.31 
2. 1:55.89 
3. 1:52.99 
4. 2:05.70 
5. (2:23.23) 
6. 2:04.95 
7. (1:47.74) 
8. 1:56.32 
9. 1:52.64 
10. 1:58.29 
11. 2:03.54 
12. 2:04.95


----------



## pyr14 (May 17, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> *Round 23!*
> Race to sub 2:00
> Average: 2:03.027
> 1:58.697 1:59.587 1:59.977 2:00.006 2:10.941 2:01.935 2:00.693 2:07.371 (2:17.643) (1:58.420) 2:04.692 2:06.373



Round 23??? you from the future?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> Round 23??? you from the future?


End of round 23! Lol oops, IDK why I did that

Anyway, end of round 21!

Race to sub 2:00
Scruggsy13: 1:59.46 (Two more!)
Rocky0701: 2:03.027

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 3:12.53
earth2dan: 3:20.79

Race to sub 3:30
Takeur: 3:40.75 Welcome!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2015)

Round 22! Ends next Friday

1. Bw' B2 L2 F2 U' Dw' R L F2 Fw Uw2 Rw Uw L2 U Bw' Fw' L Rw Bw D Bw' F' B D' F R2 Dw F2 Dw' Uw D Rw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 U' Rw' Bw2 Lw Dw B' F D L' Rw' F U' Dw' Fw2 Rw Lw' Uw' Fw L' D' Rw' B' R' B'
2. R B' F' Uw Fw Rw2 Bw2 U Fw' Rw2 Dw2 D' Fw Lw' Fw' Lw' R Bw Rw Uw' U' Bw' Lw' D' R' Uw2 R L Lw Fw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 B Lw2 F2 Bw2 D' Uw Bw F2 D Bw' B2 Lw' Bw D B' Fw F' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' B' L Uw L' Rw'
3. U Rw' Uw U' Lw2 Bw D Uw2 B2 U Bw' U Uw' R Lw' F' Fw' U F Fw Uw Dw D2 B2 F' Dw' Rw R2 U D2 L2 Lw' B' Rw' Dw Uw U2 Bw' D' U2 Lw2 U2 L' Uw Dw2 Fw' B Dw Bw' Lw' U F L2 Lw R' U' Dw' Rw' L2 U
4. Fw D' U' Uw B Bw Lw Bw' Fw2 D2 Rw' U2 R Dw2 Rw Bw' B' L2 Rw U2 Rw' Lw' Uw D2 Fw' F' U Lw' Dw2 Bw' L Fw2 F' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Bw R2 Uw Fw2 B2 Rw' U' Fw2 U Uw Bw2 F' D Rw2 Dw D Uw2
5. Lw2 B U' Lw2 U Fw' D2 Bw2 B2 Uw' R' Rw Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw Uw Lw' D2 Lw Dw' Lw' F2 Uw' B' F Lw2 Fw R Lw' U' B2 L2 Fw2 R2 U' R' D' F' B L' B Dw L2 D2 Uw2 U Lw' D' Uw R2 Lw2 D2 Fw' F D2 Rw2
6. Dw' U2 L2 F2 Bw2 Lw Uw' Rw U R2 U Fw' F2 L' Uw Lw R Uw U' Rw2 Lw2 B' Uw' R' B Bw' F2 U B L2 B' F2 R' L2 B2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 F' D Dw2 Rw' Lw' Bw D F Lw' Bw2 L' R2 D2 F B2 Lw' Dw U F2 D' Lw
7. D Rw2 B Dw' R Uw2 F R Uw2 L' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Lw F Rw' D Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' D' Lw2 R2 D2 U Uw' R Rw2 Lw' Dw Lw U' Fw2 B2 R2 Rw B2 Rw Dw2 F R Dw2 Lw2 B' Uw F Lw2 U' D2 B'
8. Dw' B2 D Fw F' D' Rw' Fw Dw D2 Lw' F Dw' B' Uw Lw2 L B2 Bw L' Uw' L R' F R' D R Lw' B Bw D2 F2 Fw' L Dw' Uw' U2 L U2 B2 D' U Rw' Lw U2 L2 R' Dw' B2 Rw R2 L' B' Dw L U' Dw' L' F L'
9. Bw Uw2 R D B U' Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 L' D Uw Dw R' B D R2 D Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2 Bw B' Dw Bw2 B U B R' Fw2 Lw' R2 B' F' Dw' F' Fw2 D2 U Lw Fw Rw' D' Fw R D2 R2 U2 Fw2 B2 F' R2 F' L' Dw
10. Lw' L Fw L2 Dw L2 Lw' U' B' F2 U2 Lw Bw2 R Dw2 Uw' R2 Dw' F2 L2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw' Rw Fw R2 Fw' R Bw' D' R' Lw2 Fw' Bw2 L' Lw2 Bw' Rw' D Bw Lw Rw' R' B' F Uw2 R' F L Dw' Uw U2 F D2 U2 Bw' Rw' R2 Dw
11. Uw2 Lw F Lw' R' Fw2 Bw Dw2 U2 R Fw' U' Lw' D' Bw2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 L2 F' B U' Uw L2 U' Lw' Rw' Bw2 F Dw' U2 Fw2 U2 Bw Lw2 D' R2 Dw' Uw' F Dw R Fw B2 Uw2 L F2 U' Fw F Dw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 D2
12. Bw F' U' Dw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 Fw F' Bw2 U' Lw' Rw D' Rw U' Fw' Lw2 F' Bw' B2 Dw2 B Uw' B' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw L Uw F Lw' R Bw Uw' Rw B2 Rw Fw' U Dw Lw' F' Bw' U2 F Dw2 U Fw' L' Rw2 Uw D' R L' D Bw' U2 Fw'


----------



## pyr14 (May 17, 2015)

round 22
race to sub 3
5:25.81, 2:52.51, 2:47.43, 2:48.19, 2:47.02, 2:33.73, 2:51.85, 2:57.28, 2:38.54, 2:48.48+, 2:37.18, 2:55.07

lol first one was a pop...
well look at the rest of the times. 1st is worst and the rest <3 (pun unintended)

ao12 = 2:48.36 (two more)


----------



## Keroma12 (May 17, 2015)

Round 22
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:44.73*

1:43.78
1:49.94
(1:32.10)
1:43.72
1:40.13
1:40.10
1:48.65
1:50.25
(1:56.74)
1:39.08
1:38.94
1:52.71

Haven't been practicing except for in this thread, and missed last week because of a comp yesterday (which didn't have 5x5 unfortunately).


----------



## Tekeur (May 20, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> End of round 23! Lol oops, IDK why I did that
> Takeur: 3:40.75 Welcome!



Thanks!

Round 22:
Race to sub 3:30
*AO12: 03:25.73
*
12:	03:16.45	
11:	03:16.51	
10:	03:25.69	
9:	03:43.67	
8:	03:39.98	
7:	04:02.74	
6:	(03:07.22)
5:	(04:22.60)
4:	03:17.69	
3:	03:07.30	
2:	03:12.92	
1:	03:14.32	

15 seconds better than last average  .Too bad there was those 2 or 3 really bad solves though, I just couldn't find the edges I was looking for during edge pairing and I also messed up the centers...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 21, 2015)

r22 race to sub 2:15
ao12: *2:11.52*
2:11.09, 2:05.33, 1:57.50, 2:28.00, 2:28.30, 1:52.25, (2:38.57), 2:08.62, 2:16.21, (1:50.66), 2:20.51, 2:07.40

well, I got PB single, ao12, And pb ao5 when I was warming up.


----------



## Gage4c (May 21, 2015)

Round 22
Goal: sub 5.
Average 4.26.66
3:59.23 4:54.40 (3:41.99) (4:54.63) 4:26.3


----------



## earth2dan (May 22, 2015)

Round 22

Race to Sub 3:00

*3:09.02*

(2:37.50), 3:10.48, 3:01.08, (3:30.65), 3:15.51

That first solve was magical, obliterated my PB single. I need to find that magic consistently. Edge pairing seems to make or break me, gotta work on looking ahead. Popped on that 3:30...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 24, 2015)

End of round 22!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:44.73

Race to sub 2:00
OrdwayPersyn: 2:11.52

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 2:48.36 (Two more!)
earth2dan: 3:09.02

Race to sub 3:30
Tekeur: 3:25.73 (

Race to sub 5:
Gage4C: 4:26.66 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 24, 2015)

Round 23! Ends next Sunday!

1. L' R Fw R Fw Rw2 U' Lw B Rw' L D2 L' Dw2 L Uw' L' D B Dw' L2 R2 Fw L Lw' Rw Uw2 B' Dw Bw B R' Lw' D Dw R L Lw B' Lw2 B2 Rw' R' F Lw B Bw2 L U2 Uw F2 L2 Uw2 D Lw' U F Bw2 R2 L'
2. Fw2 B2 D' B' Rw' F' Rw' B Dw' R2 Rw2 L2 Dw2 B' Rw' D Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Bw' D Dw B F Bw' Fw2 Dw Rw Fw Bw2 Lw2 Bw' U2 Uw F2 D R2 B U2 Lw2 D' Uw2 Fw R2 B' U' Fw' B2 R Rw2 D2 F' L Lw Fw B' R' Uw'
3. F2 Fw2 D' U Fw B2 Uw2 R Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw Uw2 U L' Fw Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' B U Rw' D U2 Uw Rw' Fw' Lw2 D' B2 D F' Bw' Rw' R' F Lw2 U Rw L Uw2 B' D Rw Uw2 Dw' Fw2 R F Bw R' Lw L' U2 Lw Dw
4. Fw L' Uw' L' Lw' Dw2 L Bw' R2 U' R Fw' Rw2 Dw2 U' R2 Fw L' Rw' B' Lw' Bw2 D2 Rw Uw' Rw' B U D' Rw2 Dw' D R B2 Bw' R' Bw2 Rw L2 Uw B Fw2 Lw2 Rw' L' U Uw' B' R' Lw B U' Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw D' L Lw' R'
5. F2 Uw' B D' R' Dw F' U' R F Rw' Bw U' Lw L2 F' Dw Lw' Rw F2 R Lw U Dw' Rw' D' Fw' U2 Bw' L' R Lw2 Rw' B R F' D2 U2 Dw F' R L2 Fw' Dw' D2 B2 R' D' Rw F D Fw U2 Fw' B2 Rw D U F' L2
6. Bw Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw F D2 F2 U Fw2 L U2 Lw2 B2 Lw F D Lw U' Lw' D2 Uw B' Rw2 B2 Dw B Dw L2 F' D Lw' B U2 Fw' Lw' U2 Dw2 F Uw' Rw Fw' Bw F' Rw Bw2 L2 B' D2 Lw' R2 Uw2 R Bw2 F2 Dw Uw' R D Uw'
7. Dw' D2 R Lw' Uw Dw Rw2 B R2 Fw' B L2 Dw' R2 F R' Dw Bw2 L' U' L Rw2 Lw2 Fw R2 Rw B2 U Bw Fw2 R' Fw' U' Bw2 F2 D Rw' Lw' D' Fw' B' Rw' B Bw' L' Lw' U2 Lw' Uw F U' Rw L Lw U2 R' Dw B Dw D2
8. D2 B' Lw R' F' L2 B Lw2 Dw' F2 Fw L2 Rw U' F' Dw2 F2 U2 Dw' Bw' D' L Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw' B2 Lw U Bw Fw Rw2 Lw B Uw Bw' Dw U2 B' F' Lw2 D Bw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 F2 Uw Bw Dw' Lw2 U B Uw Rw' Uw' D Lw Fw Uw
9. Fw Rw' U R2 Lw' Bw Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 Fw D' R Uw2 R Uw Rw R' Bw' Fw' L2 Bw2 Uw Rw R2 F' Fw' Dw2 Lw Bw L2 Uw Lw2 B Fw2 D2 Uw R' B2 R Uw' D Rw Bw R' U2 Dw' B' Lw Rw2 F2 Rw2 F Bw Rw' B' Lw' Fw Bw' U2
10. Rw2 B2 U2 F Lw' Rw' Bw2 U Rw2 F L' Uw2 Lw Fw D2 Bw Lw Dw' U2 L F2 B Fw U L' B' Fw' R' U' Bw F R L Fw R L' Bw' U R2 F' Fw' R Lw2 Rw' Bw' F R Rw' D2 R U Lw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw Lw' Bw' L'
11. Bw' F L Lw' B' Rw' Dw B D2 F2 Dw2 L' U2 Uw Dw2 D Fw Rw Uw2 Fw2 B' Bw L2 F R Lw D' U' Fw Lw2 R Dw U' Uw2 Rw Bw2 U Uw' F D2 R2 B L2 B D' Dw' Lw Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 F' D' Uw2 Dw2 F' Bw'
12. Lw2 L2 F2 L' R2 Uw2 B Dw2 Fw2 R' U L F Rw U2 R' F Fw' D' U Uw' F Dw2 U2 Bw2 L F' Rw Fw2 Lw R L' F' Rw' Dw2 U' R L F B2 D L F2 Bw' Uw Fw2 L Dw2 L F' R Bw2 D L2 Rw Bw' U' Dw' Bw2 Fw2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 25, 2015)

r23 race to sub 2
ao12: *2:14.51*
2:14.67, (2:24.96), 2:11.28, 2:18.10, 2:20.17, 2:21.46, 2:02.35, 2:04.22, 2:17.77, (1:57.67), 2:12.82, 2:22.31
not as good as last average, but still got some good solves.


----------



## Tekeur (May 25, 2015)

Round 23:
Race to sub 3:30
*AO12: 03:20.39
*
12:	03:09.73	
11:	03:08.33	
10:	03:23.15	
9:	03:38.84	
8:	03:15.75	
7:	02:59.79	
6:	(03:02.83)
5:	(03:40.33)
4:	03:27.28	
3:	03:08.98	
2:	03:34.54	
1:	03:34.49	

Very nice average for me, and even a sub 3 =) .


----------



## pyr14 (May 26, 2015)

r23
race to sub 3
2:39.52, 2:43.63, 2:43.09, 2:55.73, 2:44.18, 2:52.77+, 2:46.37, 2:52.01, 2:23.07, 2:41.54, 2:38.34, 2:45.26

look, all times <3 again

ao12= 2:44.67


----------



## earth2dan (May 26, 2015)

Round 23
Race to Sub 3:00
*3:08.01*

3:02.29, 3:00.64, 3:07.45, 3:13.94, 2:54.75, (2:51.07), 3:12.58, 3:06.82, 3:14.19, 3:11.48, 3:15.99, (3:23.96)

Phew. I think an ao12 for 5x5 is still a bit much for me, was definitely burning out near the end of that. Took me almost an hour, good thing it's a quiet day at the office  I think I'll stick to ao5's until I'm consistently sub 3:00.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 30, 2015)

Round 23
Average of 12: *1:46.815*
1. (1:51.72) 
2. 1:49.22 
3. 1:47.10 
4. (1:38.07) 
5. 1:49.23 
6. 1:47.73 
7. 1:50.94 
8. 1:50.76 
9. 1:43.15 
10. 1:47.66
11. 1:40.21
12. 1:42.11


----------



## Gage4c (May 31, 2015)

Round 23
Race to sub 3:30
Average of 5 (I Didn't have enough time for 12) 3:31.67
Times 3:40.49 (3:15.28) 3:32.00 (3:41.94) 3:22.52


----------



## Popo4123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Round 23
Race to Sub 2
Ao12=1:59.55
1. 1:56.28 
2. 2:05.41 
3. 2:02.30 
4. 1:56.37 
5. 1:58.43 
6. 1:59.35 
7. (1:53.98) 
8. 2:00.27 
9. 1:58.03 
10. (2:21.28) lol pop ( I need an AoChuang)
11. 1:59.59 
12. 1:59.48


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2015)

End of round 23!

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:46.815

Race to sub 2:00
Popo4123: 1:59.55 (Two more!)
Ordway Persyn: 2:14.51

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 2:44.67 (One more!)
earth2dan: 3:08.01

Race to sub 3:30
Tekeur: 3:20.39 (One more!)
Gage4C: 3:40.49


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2015)

Round 24! Ends next Friday because I will be out of town

1. Fw2 R' D' L2 U Fw L' Fw D Uw' R B2 Uw2 R B Uw2 Rw' D2 R D' Rw' F2 R' D Fw R F2 Uw Fw L2 D2 Uw U' B2 U' Rw' Uw Fw2 L2 Rw
2. Uw' U2 R' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 Uw' F2 Fw' L' Fw Rw' D' Uw' R' Rw' F Uw' B2 U2 B' L2 U' B2 F2 D F U' F' U' Rw Fw' D L' Fw B2 U'
3. Rw L2 R' U Uw2 Fw Uw L Fw Rw2 U F' Uw Fw' D R2 B Fw' F L2 R B2 Rw Fw B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 B U D Fw' R F B' D2 Rw2 B Uw2 D'
4. Uw2 D U2 R L' Rw2 B F2 U' D2 L2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw Rw Uw F2 B' Uw' Fw' F' R2 Fw Uw' R B2 Uw' L D' F' L B2 L F2 Rw Uw2 R U2 B2
5. R2 B' R' F D2 Fw Rw2 B' F' R2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L Rw' Fw R F2 Rw' Uw R' Rw' U L2 Fw' D B' Fw' F' U F2 L2 D' Rw2 Fw F2 U Rw R B'
6. R' Uw2 Fw2 L Fw L U Fw2 R' L' D2 R D' L F' Fw' U' Rw' F U2 R' L' Rw F' B L2 R' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw F' U' Fw2 B2 F2 U2 Rw2 F2 Fw'
7. Rw U F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 Uw2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U' Uw R B' D' L B2 F2 R2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw Uw2 B' U'
8. L2 B2 D' Uw F2 U Rw2 Fw' R2 B' U L' R' D2 L B F Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw R' Uw' Fw U Rw' L B2 L R Rw' F2 Rw' L' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 F' D2
9. Fw2 Rw R U2 B2 Uw' R Uw B Uw Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' D B' R Uw' R Rw2 B Rw' Fw D F2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 Uw2 F U2 Rw' L' U' L' Fw2
10. L2 R U D' Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 F R' Fw L2 R B F2 L D2 R' D2 Rw B2 Fw Uw' Fw R2 Fw' D' U' Rw Fw' F B Rw2 L B' Rw F U
11. L F L' B2 Uw Fw' Rw2 L D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D' F D' R2 Rw F2 B2 D F Uw' F U2 Fw' B F' R Fw2 U
12. Rw' B2 L' U L' B' R2 D' Fw' Uw F U' L' Fw2 U Uw2 R' D2 Uw R Uw' L' Fw2 B' Uw R2 D2 F' U Rw' D' Rw D Fw2 L2 R' F' R Uw2 R2


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 4, 2015)

r24
race to sub 3
2:58.80, 2:56.10, 2:43.86, 2:42.92, 2:35.52, 2:36.90, 3:06.40, 3:06.42, 2:44.72, 3:19.71, 2:53.35+, 2:41.87

ao12 = 2:51.13

SUB 3!!!! GRADUATE!

<3 <3 <3 <3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 6, 2015)

Round 24
Race to sub-1:30
Average of 12: *1:41.30*

1:54.70
1:37.22
1:47.55
1:35.81
(1:57.01)
1:41.53
1:39.68
(1:34.66)
1:42.42
1:35.71
1:42.81
1:35.57

more lube => faster

Edit: Next solve was 1:26 (PB is 1:22 I think)


----------



## pdilla (Jun 7, 2015)

*Round 24*

Race to sub 1:45:
1. 1:49.35+
2. 1:40.37
3. 1:48.50
4. 1:31.29
5. 1:42.10
6. 1:32.81
7. 1:45.71
8. 2:10.42 (FML!!)
9. (2:17.58) DNF (I'm DONE!!)
10. 1:42.76
11. 1:46.64
12. 1:40.07

Average of 12: *1:45.87* (σ = 9.89)

You can't make this stuff up...


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 24
Race to sub 3:00
*3:06.62*

(2:52.58), (3:49.20), 3:15.43, 2:55.21, 3:09.23

I just completely fell apart on that second solve. I'm close though, I can see sub 3 averages in my near future


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 24

Race to 4:00

Ao12: *4:02.35*
σ: 0:26.41 

(04:52.39) 04:18.81 04:28.02 (03:20.97) 04:16.78 03:43.04 03:28.46 03:58.36 03:53.88 03:36.93 04:28.86 04:10.38

Just started practicing 5x5 using Yau


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 16, 2015)

End of round 24

Race to sub 1:30 
Keroma12: 1:41.30

Race to sub 1:45
pdilla: 1:45.87

Race to sub 3:00
pyr14: 2:51.13(Graduates!!!)
earth2dan: 3:06.62

Race to sub 4:00
pocpoc47: 4:02.35


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 25! Ends next Monday

1. Dw' L Rw U2 B2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' F B Fw U' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Lw F' Uw' U B U B2 U2 Dw' Fw2 Rw D' Lw Dw' Uw' U2 R D2 F D2 Rw Fw F2 Dw U' Uw2 R2 U D' Rw' B' D' Bw Dw' R D L Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw L' F' Lw2
2. Rw L2 Fw' L2 B' L R Bw Uw2 D2 Lw2 F2 Uw' Lw' R' U' B2 R2 D Fw U2 Fw' Uw' U2 B R2 Uw' D2 Fw' D2 Bw2 F D' F2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw Lw B R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 R Dw' Bw Dw2 U' Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw U' Bw2 U
3. Rw2 U' F' L U2 Rw Dw' F2 U B' R2 Rw Fw2 B2 Bw' Uw Rw2 D Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' Bw' F' Uw' Dw L' Dw Uw2 F' R' L Bw' F Fw Dw Uw Rw' B' Uw2 R' Fw R' L2 Lw' Dw B Bw2 Uw Dw' L' D Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 R' Lw2 Dw2 Fw
4. Bw2 Fw L' Dw' D R Uw Rw2 Uw2 F2 L Rw D Dw' L' Lw2 U Uw2 L2 F Uw B2 R' D' B' U B' Dw' B' L' Fw Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 D' R2 Bw' U' R Uw' Fw B Uw2 B2 Fw R2 F' R' Uw2 D' B' Fw' L F L2 F' Lw' U B R'
5. Rw2 Dw' D Rw L' Fw2 R2 Lw Dw Lw' Dw L U2 Bw B U Uw' Lw U' L F' Uw2 Fw U2 Uw' B' Dw' B' Rw Bw B2 L' U Uw' B F Dw2 U' Fw L' Dw R' Dw' Fw D2 Bw F' Uw' Fw B2 Lw Fw2 R Rw' Bw F' U' B Dw2 Bw'
6. F' D' Bw2 U F' R2 Rw' D2 U Dw' B' Uw2 R2 Fw B2 Bw D R Uw' B' Fw Lw2 Dw' D F Lw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' L' U2 F Fw L2 Uw Bw' Uw Dw2 R' L' F' D' L2 U' F' Lw2 D B R U2 R' B2 Uw2 U2 R2 U Uw2 Lw' B Bw2
7. Rw' Lw' B2 Lw' Uw Lw D Bw Rw' R Dw2 L' D' Dw' U L' Fw Rw' Bw F L' Fw' U Uw D B' Rw B2 R2 D' Lw2 L' B U Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw L' R' Rw' U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' B' U2 F Fw2 D U2 Fw' Dw' Lw' D' Lw' B2 U' Lw2 R2
8. Dw' D' U2 F' U2 B R' Lw2 Fw' Rw L' Lw R D U2 B' Rw R2 Uw' Lw2 L2 Dw Uw' D Fw2 F2 R F' L F U2 R2 Rw Dw' R' Fw' B F D' B Dw L2 U Rw Fw' R' Rw' Lw L' B' Bw' Rw D' F' U2 Dw2 Lw2 D B2 Fw
9. B Bw' Uw Rw' B2 U R2 L2 F B U2 Bw Fw2 R2 Lw2 Bw L2 Rw2 Uw U' L Lw Uw2 U' R' Uw' B Lw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' Lw' U B Lw R2 Fw2 D Lw Rw' L' B2 R' U2 Bw F2 Fw B2 Rw2 L' R Fw D' Dw U' Lw F' L' U2 Uw2
10. Lw F Rw Bw Dw2 F2 R2 Uw2 R' Bw' U' Bw' Rw D Dw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 F Dw' R2 L Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw' D2 R' Dw2 R' Dw2 D2 L Bw' B Fw2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B Uw' Fw2 Dw' Uw Lw L2 Bw' R U2 Lw B2 R2 B Lw U2 Bw2 Uw Dw'
11. Bw R2 D2 Bw' B' U' Dw' Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' Lw U Fw U' Bw Fw' U2 Bw2 Dw' D' F' L2 Dw2 R' D Rw L' Lw' Bw F Fw2 B Uw L Fw' D F' L U R' Bw U' Uw2 Rw' U Dw' Rw L Uw2 Fw' U' Dw Uw Rw Lw'
12. B' Rw F2 Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 U' Fw' D2 Bw' L2 Dw2 R Dw Lw' B' U Lw' Dw B Dw U2 D' Bw2 B' R D U Lw' D' Fw' Rw Bw' Rw L' B Rw Lw' F' Bw U2 Fw' R Dw2 D' R' Lw' Bw' Fw R' Fw Bw2 F Dw' Bw2 B L Bw' Dw2


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 16, 2015)

2:42.53, 2:40.87, 2:28.16, 3:15.55, 2:35.26, 2:54.66, 2:51.73, 2:28.40, 2:37.77, 2:37.52, 2:36.45, DNF

race to sub 2:45 

ao12 = 2:39.34 (2 more)

the last solve... too many lockups. so i just gave up and DNF.

ROUND 25


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Round 25 Race to Sub-3
3:03.99, 3:01.29, 2:50.72, 2:51.37, 2:53.80, 3:06.01, (4:01.635), 2:47.668, (2:30.268), 3:04.068, 3:05.168, 3:14.118
=3:10.089
That consistency tho.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 19, 2015)

Round 25
Average of 12: 1:45.90

1:53.52
1:41.39
1:42.96
1:38.84
1:49.97
(1:36.96)
(2:16.60) - messed up last 4 edges and didn't notice
1:42.66 - 10 second pop noooo
1:46.76
1:55.67
1:45.67
1:41.57

I need to start practicing more. All my time goes to 6x6 at the moment.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 20, 2015)

Round 25: Race to sub-2.

Time List:
2:02.579, 2:09.818, 2:02.561, 2:02.828, 2:04.724, 1:56.869, 1:55.480, 2:04.443, 2:07.799, (2:18.540), 1:55.883, (1:52.841)

2:02.298 Ao12. Not too bad, a nice amount of sub-2's, and these were my first solves of the day.


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jun 22, 2015)

Round 25

Race to 4:00

Ao12= 4:11.91
σ= 27.83

4:42.97 4:10.67 3:45.48 (5:00.36) (3:37.20) 4:48.93 3:55.63 3:44.64 4:01.07 4:47.34 4:08.53 3:53.81

pretty bad


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2015)

End of round 25

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:45.90

Race to sub 2:00
Scruggsy13: 2:02.298

Race to sub 3:00
RjFx2: 3:10.089

Race to sub 4:00
pocpoc47: 4:11.91


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 26! Ends next Tuesday

1. U2 Rw2 R Fw' F' R2 Lw2 Uw L2 R' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw Uw' Rw2 D2 B' L' Dw2 D R Dw Rw2 B L' U Rw R Uw2 Dw2 U' Fw' U' Dw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 U Bw D' Dw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw F2 B Uw2 Dw2 Bw Uw Rw Lw2 Bw' F' Dw'
2. B2 Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw' F2 B Lw F2 Bw Uw F' Lw F2 Uw2 B' Lw R2 U Uw' D' F2 R D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' R' D' F' Uw2 B Fw2 Rw' Fw L Uw R' Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw2 U' R2 Bw Lw2 Bw2 D2 F B' R Dw2 R2 Rw Lw' Dw' L B
3. D' Lw' L2 Dw2 F2 U' Rw L Uw2 R Fw' B2 Lw B' D2 B Bw2 Dw L' B' U2 Lw Fw Uw' F2 R' Dw2 Lw Dw' L2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' L Rw' Uw' Bw2 Rw' U2 L Uw' L2 D2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 R Dw2 U' B2 Bw U2 Rw2 L B Rw' Uw2 L' Dw' F2
4. Rw Uw' Lw U D' Uw2 Lw2 B Rw' U2 Dw2 F' R2 Bw Rw2 F' B D Fw2 Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw Rw' R Dw2 Bw2 R' Fw' Bw2 Uw U' Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 L Bw' Fw' Uw' Dw L2 D2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw Lw' F' Rw F' Bw B' R2 B' U Rw2 Bw2 B2 Lw'
5. Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Rw2 B L' Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 F' Uw' R2 Rw Lw Dw R2 Dw B Fw Rw' F' Rw B' Fw' L2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 L2 Lw' Dw' U' D2 Bw2 F' Uw U Lw Dw U R F2 R B2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw U' Fw' U2 F Lw2
6. D2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 R' Fw' L2 B' Fw2 D2 R' U Rw U2 R L2 U2 Fw' Bw Uw2 B Uw' D' F R' B F' Rw2 Uw Fw' R2 Bw' Lw B' F L' D' Lw Bw' U2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 B2 Rw' Lw' Dw Bw2 Uw' D2
7. U' Lw B2 L2 Uw D Lw' F2 Dw2 Lw' F' B2 R2 Rw' U2 D2 L2 D Bw' Uw U' Dw2 B' L2 Uw Bw U' Dw2 L' Dw Lw L' U' Fw2 L' F D Bw' D Dw' Fw' Dw' B' Fw2 L2 Uw Dw D Rw Bw' D F' Fw Lw2 F2 U2 B R' Lw Dw2
8. Rw2 B' Rw Uw' Rw B L D Bw2 B' Rw2 Dw' Uw' F' L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L Rw' B Uw' Dw F' U2 F2 Uw F' Lw' Dw' B Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw Uw Dw2 L2 U' Fw' F' B Dw' Bw F2 D2 Uw' Dw2 F Bw B R Rw Uw2 Dw Lw
9. L U R Dw Fw2 L R Dw L D B Rw' F' B2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' R F' Uw' Dw2 B' Lw2 Bw B2 L2 F2 U' Dw L Bw2 D2 Uw' L2 Lw B' Dw2 R2 Uw' Bw2 D U' R U2 Dw2 F' B' Bw2 Dw L2 F' Rw2 L U2 Bw' Lw Uw2 R
10. D F Bw R2 Rw' Bw F U' B' Lw2 D2 F2 Bw B Lw' B' D' F L' F' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 B D Uw Rw' Dw' U Fw Dw2 Fw R2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Fw L' F2 D' Lw2 Dw' F' L2 Uw' Bw Dw' Uw U Fw2 L' Dw Rw D Rw L' U2 Dw'
11. Uw' Fw F Dw Rw Lw2 U L2 Dw B' F Uw F2 D2 Rw B' Dw2 Fw Uw F R' Uw U R Rw Dw' F2 R U Rw D2 R2 Uw Fw Lw2 U2 R' Lw Rw2 F2 B D B L' Bw' U' R' Dw' R' Fw' U D B D2 Lw2 U' Rw D R' B'
12. B' Uw' Bw2 Rw B' R2 L F Fw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' L Bw2 F2 U R' Rw' F2 L' Fw2 F' Bw' Rw L2 Lw' Fw F' U Rw Lw2 L' Dw R F' Rw' B F Rw2 Bw' B2 U R2 Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 F2 U L2 D' Dw' Rw' F Lw L U' B2 Uw D


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 24, 2015)

Race to sub3:30 Round 26

2:59.932, 3:09.913, 3:12.751, 2:54.85, (2:39.658), (3:26.802), 3:18.246, 3:19.937, 3:03.043, 3:18.669, 3:22.825, 2:47.378 = 03:08.759


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2015)

Race to Sub 2:15 Round 26

Average: 2:17.22

1.	2:12.76 
2.	2:19.07	
3.	2:14.58	
4.	2:17.63	
5.	2:20.19	
6.	(2:10.97+)	
7.	2:12.89	
8.	2:11.81	
9.	2:20.29	
10.	2:19.14	
11.	(2:24.30)	
12.	2:23.81


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 25, 2015)

r26
race to sub 2:45
2:42.83, (2:34.17), (3:12.18), 2:57.01, 2:39.98, 2:46.22, 2:41.51, 2:52.12, 2:36.48, 2:43.15, 2:55.55, 3:01.21
ao12=2:47.61


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2015)

Race to sub 2:00 r26
Ao12: *2:13.89*

2:20.21, 2:18.38, 2:12.76, 2:02.73, 2:17.42, 2:09.62, 2:08.40, (2:21.96), 2:12.97, 2:19.79, 2:16.60, (1:58.86)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Round 26
Race to sub-1:30

Average of 12: *1:36.72*

1. 1:39.86 
2. 1:42.96 
3. 1:32.07 
4. 1:43.93 
5. (1:25.10) 23 seconds centers what?? third best solve ever I think
6. 1:43.81 
7. 1:35.82 did wrong oll and then got g-perm, could have been sub-1:30
8. 1:27.65 
9. 1:30.23 
10. 1:34.78 
11. (1:52.13) pop
12. 1:36.11 

Overall great! Just 0.5 above my pb av12.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 26 race to sub 3 just gonna do ao5 until like sub-2
(3:04.868), 2:59.701, 2:58.201, 2:58.152, (2:54.085)
=2:58.684


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 2, 2015)

End of round 26

Race to sub 1:30
Keroma12: 1:36.72

Race to sub 2:00
Ordway Persyn: 2:13.89

Race to sub 2:15.
Forcefulness: 2:17.22

Race to sub 2:45
pyr14: 2:47.61

Race to sub 3:00
RjFx2: 2:58.684 (Two more!)
Berkmann18: 3:08.759


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 4, 2015)

I guess I'll generate the scrambles

race to sub 2:45

3:15.74
2:51.66
2:33.80
2:53.15
3:13.74
2:49.46
2:38.21
2:42.11
2:37.17
2:45.47
3:30.90
2:26.20

ao12 = 2:50.05

too many sup 3

Round 27

1. F Fw' R' U' L Fw' Uw2 F Dw' F B Rw2 L2 B Bw2 Rw' Bw' U2 F2 Lw2 B2 Dw' Uw' B' Dw2 Rw Dw2 F2 Dw B2 U2 D2 F Fw' Uw' Dw R Rw' Dw F U' Bw R Rw' Lw2 Fw Rw' Bw2 Uw D2 Rw Bw Lw B2 F2 Rw D Uw2 Rw2 Lw
2. Uw' Fw' D2 U2 Uw' F' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' R U' L2 Lw Dw' F2 B2 R' Fw' Lw2 D2 Uw' L2 U Uw Lw2 Fw' Bw2 B' U R' Uw' Bw D Fw' B F' Dw' R L Rw B' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' L' F2 Dw Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw L D2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2
3. R Uw' F B Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Fw Uw R L Lw2 D' Dw2 B2 F Rw2 Fw' B R2 L Lw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 F Fw U' Fw' L F2 L2 U' L2 Lw F U' F L2 Rw D L2 D' L2 Rw Lw2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' Lw2 B' R' Uw' U' Fw L2
4. Fw D Fw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw U' L' Lw' U B' L' R' Rw' Lw' B Rw Dw' Lw2 L' R2 B R' Lw2 L2 U' Lw2 Bw Rw2 D2 F' Bw2 D' U' Lw' Dw2 Rw Uw L' U2 Uw2 Dw F Uw2 U' R' Lw' Bw Lw' Dw' D2 Uw Lw U' Lw R'
5. Uw' L2 F' Dw' L2 Uw Bw2 R' Uw2 D R B' R' B' Dw2 L2 B L' B' Uw' Lw' Fw' B2 R' U R Rw Fw D2 Bw' Fw' Uw Rw2 D F' Lw U R' Fw' Dw D' Rw' Lw2 F2 U' Lw Bw2 Dw2 Bw' B' Fw2 U' R Uw U Lw2 Fw' U Dw Uw
6. Bw' R2 U' B Bw Rw' Lw R' Uw' Dw2 R' Rw F2 Dw D' Fw U2 B2 Bw' L' B' F Fw2 D' L' B Fw2 Uw' Fw' Lw Dw2 U2 B Bw' D' R2 Bw' D2 F Uw' F' Dw2 Uw2 U2 D B2 Dw' D Uw' L' Uw R' Fw' D2 U Dw2 L Lw' D2 F'
7. U2 Dw' Bw B' Uw R Uw' Fw Dw2 F Uw' B' U2 Uw2 Fw' D Rw Dw' Uw' Fw Dw Lw D Fw' Bw Rw2 R' U' L U R2 Fw2 Dw2 F U' Uw L2 Fw' F' L2 Lw' B2 F Bw D B' D' U' B2 Lw Uw L Uw2 Dw' B' Uw' Fw2 R F' Bw
8. Bw U2 B Uw' D' F L2 Dw U2 F2 Uw' Rw2 U' L' Uw2 L D' L2 Rw Uw' F' R' Lw' Rw' Fw L Bw' B Fw2 Rw' L' F R' U Rw' Lw U2 L' F' Dw2 B' R Rw' F' Fw Uw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 B' R U Rw L2 R' D Bw' R' Fw2
9. F' Fw2 Dw' Fw U2 Rw' D Bw2 B2 L B2 Lw2 Rw Fw F Bw2 Lw' Dw Fw F' B U' Bw Lw' Bw2 B' Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Fw Bw2 L' Fw' B2 F' Lw F Bw L2 U' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Fw' Lw' L2 Dw U2 L' F Fw' Rw R D2 Lw Fw L'
10. Dw' L2 Uw2 D2 Dw F' B' D2 F' Uw Dw2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Dw L' F2 Rw2 R2 U' R L' U2 Lw Dw L2 U2 Bw2 U R Lw2 B' Lw Uw2 D' U Dw' Fw L' F2 U2 Lw' D2 R2 Dw2 F' L2 Fw Lw L2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 L2 B' R2
11. Rw2 U2 Bw' B2 Uw' R Fw' F B D' Uw2 Lw' Bw' U' Rw' L F2 Lw2 D2 Fw' F' L Uw' Lw U L' Dw2 Uw U' Rw2 Dw R' Uw2 D Fw2 U' R2 F D Dw' Bw' Lw' L' Bw' L2 Rw' Uw U' L2 Lw U F2 U2 D' F2 Lw' Bw2 L2 R D'
12. Rw' R2 Lw F' Bw' U2 Rw D' Lw' D' B Rw U2 L B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R2 D2 Lw2 D2 R' B' Bw2 L Rw' Fw' R Uw' B2 U' Uw Fw F' Dw2 Lw2 R Dw D2 U2 L Bw' Rw Fw' F2 Uw2 R2 Rw Bw Uw' F2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Lw D' U2 B' Lw


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 5, 2015)

Round 27
Average of 12: *1:44.00*

1:53.52 -pop
1:34.75
1:39.94
1:37.46
(2:20.88) -messed up parity
(1:21.61) -PB is 1:21.12
1:59.98 -messed up centers (very unusual) and pop
1:49.56
1:37.39
1:37.90
1:47.26
1:42.26

Great single... directly surrounded by terrible solves. Too many mess ups though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

r27 sub 2:00
ao12: *2:12.69*
(2:29.89), 2:10.08, 2:21.62, (1:54.82), 2:20.04, 2:07.56, 1:59.99, 2:18.38, 2:08.21, 2:00.56, 2:18.84, 2:21.62

solves 3 and 12 were exactly the same


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 8, 2015)

Race to sub3 Round 27
3:14.82, 2:56.55, 3:21.36, 3:25.57, 3:46.58, 3:33.42, 3:17.55, 3:28.9, 3:11.22, 2:59.17, 3:00.32, 3:08.53 = 3:16.09


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Round 27 - Race to sub-3
(4:05.168 I quit 5x5), 3:45.349 I slightly less quit 5x5, (2:50.801 I am coming back to 5x5), 3:04.418, 3:22.601
=3:24.122
I'm bad at 5x5 :/


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-14
*avg of 12: 2:11.81
*
Time List:
2:09.04, 2:13.51, (2:38.82), 2:17.43, 2:00.79, 2:14.97, 2:11.28, 2:09.46, 2:11.38, 2:03.74, 2:26.53, (1:59.13)

Race to sub 2!


----------



## Knut (Aug 3, 2015)

Round 27:
Race to sub 5 (lol)

Times: 5:52.59, (6:42.28), 5:45.84, 5:57.06, 5:06.13, 4:32.77, (4:01.35), 5:05.00, 5:03.55, 4:59.40, 6:02.17, 5:02.52
Avg: 5:20.7
I just learned Free-slice, so times were all over the place. I think it went quite well considering I averaged 7-8 last week.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 9, 2015)

Race to Sub-3:00
Round 27

(3:36.96), 3:30.18, 3:29.14, 3:26.50, 3:07.80, 3:25.39, 3:23.83, 2:59.55, 3:11.55, (2:57.68), 2:58.76, 3:12.79 = 3:16.55

Pretty happy with that.

I see this round is rather old. Is there interest for me to put up some new scrambles?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 10, 2015)

That would be great.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 11, 2015)

OK, round 28:

1.	L Lw2 Dw2 F2 R D2 B2 Lw' F' D2 R2 U2 L R Fw2 U Rw' Uw Dw2 D' Fw2 B' Uw D2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Dw F B' Lw Dw F Bw2 Lw2 R2 F U Rw' B R2 Dw Fw' Lw2 U' L Lw2 R' B2 Rw2 U Dw' Bw2 L U Bw2 Dw F Rw
2.	Bw R2 F2 Fw R B' U Uw' B2 Uw Bw2 D2 L U2 Dw' Fw2 Bw B Uw' F' Fw2 Bw L R Dw' L' Lw2 Rw F2 L2 Lw F' U2 Dw2 L Uw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' R Bw' Lw2 Dw L' Bw' U' Uw' Dw F' Bw B L R' F2 Fw B L Rw' D' Fw
3.	U' Fw2 B Rw2 D2 L Bw' U2 Fw L2 Rw2 D Bw2 U2 Rw Bw L2 D2 Fw2 R F' Fw2 B U' Rw2 R2 U2 Fw' Dw D2 B2 D' Rw' U2 B2 U' Uw2 Fw B2 Rw2 B' Uw Rw R2 Uw2 D2 Rw' R2 D Rw Dw2 L2 R U Dw Lw' Rw' R' Dw Lw2
4.	F Fw Bw B2 Dw B2 L Fw' R' B2 L2 D' Bw' U2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw' U Fw' Dw' F2 Lw2 R Uw' L F B2 Uw Fw2 U' B2 Lw Dw Fw Uw' Dw Fw R Bw U2 Fw' L' U Dw Rw Uw' L F2 Fw' Bw' Dw Bw' B2 Lw' Rw2 B2 L2 Rw U'
5.	D2 Bw' U' L2 U' B' Dw2 Fw2 B' U Uw' Fw' L2 Uw' L2 R' B Lw2 Rw' F Fw2 Bw R2 Dw' Bw2 B2 R2 U2 Dw2 F2 R2 D2 F Lw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Fw B' R2 U Lw' Dw' B Dw2 Rw Dw Bw Rw R2 F B U2 B2 U2 Dw' D F Lw' Rw'
6.	U Uw' D2 Lw' Fw2 B D2 L R F Lw2 Rw' D2 Fw' Uw Rw' R2 U D Fw2 Dw Bw' Lw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' Lw' R2 Fw' B' Lw Uw2 Rw Dw Fw Bw' Uw Dw' D Rw2 U Dw' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 Lw2 U Fw L' U D' Fw2 R2 F2 L Rw2 F
7.	U' L' F' Fw U2 Dw2 F' Fw' U Fw2 L Rw' R' F2 L2 B2 Uw' D' L' F' Bw' D F Fw' Bw' Rw' Uw' D Fw2 L Dw' D' F2 Rw R' Dw' Rw2 U Uw2 D' F Bw2 B' Uw' F Fw2 Bw' Rw' Bw U B' U' Uw Rw2 Fw' L2 U' Dw' Lw' R'
8.	Bw L2 Bw' Rw' Dw' L' Dw Lw2 R2 Fw2 Lw Fw' U2 L Rw B D Rw2 U2 F' B' R' Dw' L2 Lw Uw2 D R' U' B' Rw Fw' D L' Uw Dw' F2 L' Uw Bw' B2 L' Lw2 Bw R Fw Uw2 L' B' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 B Lw' B' L F2 Bw R F'
9.	F2 U Uw2 Lw Fw L' Rw D' R' Dw2 B Dw' Lw U Uw Dw' D2 F L' Bw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' Bw B' D Lw2 F2 Fw2 Bw' B L2 Fw' B Uw L D' F2 U2 Uw D2 L Bw Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 Uw Fw L2 Lw Uw F2 Fw U2 Uw' Dw' L' Dw2
10.	Lw Rw' Uw2 Dw L Rw Dw B U B U Dw L U' Rw2 F B2 Lw' Fw2 Dw R' D' B2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 Fw R' Uw' F2 Rw' D B Dw2 F Bw' R2 Bw Lw' F' Lw2 B' Rw' F' Fw B U Fw' R' F' Bw Lw Uw' Lw R2 B2 U' F2
11.	Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw F' Rw' Fw2 L R D' Fw Lw2 B2 Dw Rw2 U L2 Uw Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw2 Lw' R B' U2 Bw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 Uw Dw' B' U' Uw B2 Rw D L2 Rw2 F Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Uw' D Lw2 R B' Rw' Dw' D' Lw F
12.	Lw Rw Uw Dw D' L Lw F2 Bw' Dw2 B2 L2 F' Fw Dw' D2 Fw' B Lw F' B2 Uw Fw2 U2 Dw' R2 Dw' Bw Dw' Rw2 F R2 F Bw2 B R Fw L' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' R' D2 Fw2 Bw2 B' U Rw2 U Uw2 Lw2 F B2 Lw' F' L' Lw Fw' L


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 11, 2015)

Race to sub-3:00
Times: (3:33.67), 3:20.49, 3:14.43, 3:26.90, 3:17.23, 3:21.22, 3:08.08, 3:28.88, 3:15.64, (2:57.53), 3:06.18, 3:26.84 = 3:18.59

Not great. 3x3 stage killed me this week.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 14, 2015)

2:56.23
2:46.16
2:44.20
2:38.13
2:35.13
2:31.97
2:31.49
2:47.22
2:23.46
2:48.53
3:02.75
DNS

ao12 = 2:44.18

round 28

race to sub 2:45 (two more)


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 15, 2015)

Round 28

Race to sub-1:30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-14
avg of 12: 1:46.13

Time List:
1:55.02, 1:42.14, 1:37.63, 1:51.44, 1:46.04, 1:58.31, (1:59.25), 1:36.86, 1:43.81, 1:47.65, (1:35.30), 1:42.42

One solve below my official average. Not looking good for my comp tomorrow. I blame cold hands.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 15, 2015)

Round 28
Race to sub-3

3:20.74, 2:55.45, 2:49.83, (2:47.85), 3:04.64, 3:26.39, 2:57.0, 2:58.32, 3:02.02, 3:08.16, 3:05.64, (3:44.54) = *03:04.81*

Too much looks ups and a few Ep mistakes, could have been a lot better.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 28 results:

Keroma12: 1:46.13 (Race to sub-1:30)
pyr14: 2:44.18 (Race to sub-2:45 1/3)
Berkmann18: 3:04.81 (Race to sub-3:00)
Reprobate: 3:18.59 (Race to sub-3:00)

*Round 29*

1. L Bw' Uw' D' Fw Lw2 L2 R Uw' D' Dw2 R D' F R Rw Fw2 Dw' U R' Fw' F U Uw D' R F Bw' Fw' Lw B' D2 R2 Rw' F2 B2 L Bw D B Rw' Fw' Bw U' D2 Uw Lw' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 F Rw' R' Bw2 U' Dw' L Lw D Uw'
2. Uw2 Rw B' Fw Rw' Fw2 Bw Rw2 D' U Fw2 U2 Rw' L Bw2 Uw2 U' B2 L' D2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 B D' Rw2 L U' Lw2 Rw R' F2 Uw2 F Bw2 L' U' Lw D Fw' L' B Fw' D Fw2 Uw2 Dw B2 Dw Fw' Dw Fw2 Uw' U Lw2 F' Fw2 B2 U' R
3. F Uw2 Lw2 L F2 L' Bw2 L U B2 L D' U Bw2 D' L U2 F L' Dw2 Fw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 D L' U' R Lw2 F L Bw' U' B Lw2 Fw D' Rw2 Uw Dw' Fw D2 Dw B Rw2 Fw D' Lw2 U2 R B Rw' B' Bw' R' L' Bw B Dw2 Rw2
4. B R2 U2 Dw2 L B' R L B' Dw2 Bw U2 B Lw2 Uw' R' Fw2 L U2 Fw2 B' Rw U' L' R' F U R' Dw Rw2 L2 U Fw Dw' Rw' D' Rw' U2 Lw' U2 Dw' F2 Dw2 U D2 Fw Bw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 U' L2 F' L2 U' D2 Fw2
5. Dw2 D2 L F Dw' Rw F' Fw' B2 Uw B' U B2 D' Rw' Fw' Lw' L B' Dw' L2 R2 Fw' Bw2 L2 Dw' B' R' U' R2 B Bw' L U' Fw Dw B Lw2 Fw' B2 D Fw R' Uw Fw' U2 Bw Rw Lw' Dw U' Lw' F2 D Uw' F' Uw' U' Bw2 Rw
6. U2 Bw R' F Fw U' Dw2 Lw B' Dw2 B2 D Rw' Lw2 R' D Lw2 Rw2 L R2 Uw' Rw2 R U2 Rw2 Fw2 U F Lw2 B U2 L' F' Lw L' F Dw Fw' Uw' Dw B' Rw Bw2 D' Fw2 Uw U' B Uw2 D' B D' L2 Uw U' Fw2 U L' U2 D'
7. Fw' U B Uw Dw2 B U' Uw2 Rw2 L' Lw D' Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 D F' Fw R Rw U' Bw2 L' Lw R' D' B' Fw F Lw L F Rw2 U Rw' F Fw2 U Dw2 Fw' R2 Fw Rw2 B' Uw2 D Rw2 U2 F2 L' B Rw' Fw2 D2 L Bw2 U' Lw2 Bw
8. R Lw2 Bw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B' Bw2 F' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 F Bw R Dw2 B D U' Rw' D2 Dw2 Lw' R' B Uw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' F2 Bw' R' Fw U' Uw2 B' Fw Bw' R2 U D' B' Bw F D' Bw2 B2 F' Fw Dw D U F' U' Dw' Lw' Dw2
9. D' Dw2 L2 F' D2 B2 F Rw Fw' L' Uw Bw D' Rw2 F Fw2 Lw2 L' Rw2 U' F Rw2 D Rw2 D' Uw Lw' R2 Uw2 B2 U' Lw' U F' Dw U2 F' R' L' Lw2 Dw' L Dw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 U2 B' F Bw' Fw2 L' F D' Uw' B' U2 Fw' U' R2
10. D F R' Uw R F' L2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 D' Lw U Dw2 R' Fw2 Lw R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 R U F D2 F' Fw2 Dw' F2 B2 R2 Bw R' Lw' Dw2 F' R2 Uw Lw' F' Lw2 Fw Dw U' Rw Dw' Uw B Lw2 Fw' Rw' L F U Uw R Rw2 Bw' Uw
11. L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' B2 Bw2 L' Fw' L F2 Rw Uw D2 Lw Dw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 F2 Bw L2 B Bw2 U' R' D2 Lw Fw' L Uw' F' L D Bw Fw F' Dw' U D' Uw2 L Bw2 Rw2 Fw U' Uw Fw2 Lw Bw Dw L' Rw2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 L2 R Lw' Rw
12. F2 Uw' B' Lw B2 Lw L' Rw2 D' B2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 U L2 D2 F2 Bw' U Bw Rw F' Bw2 Rw2 R' U' Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 L D' R Bw D2 U Rw F L2 R Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D' Dw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F U' B F Dw R' D' U2 Uw2


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 29
race to sub 3:00

1. 3:30.57
2. 3:10.00
3. 3:13.31
4. 3:39.98
5. (DNF)
6. 3:46.06
7. 3:26.20
8. 3:05.81
9. 3:08.07
10. 3:07.89
11. (2:50.68)
12. 3:18.46

avg = 3:20.63

Pretty bad. I guess I was distracted.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 29
Race to sub3
(3:11.67), 2:47.78, 2:38.52, 2:46.7, (2:28.35), 3:07.97, 2:39.01, 2:40.35, 2:37.23, 2:29.35, 2:36.62, 2:54.44 = *2:43.8*

VGJ Ao12 for me.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 22, 2015)

r29

3:02.77 (lol, i was trying different method)
2:22.26
2:13.21
2:28.75
2:31.05
2:21.71
2:28.71
DNF (this should have been around 2:15 or a bit over if i did the right PLL)
2:13.84
2:33.15
3:08.38 (dunno what happened, 2 counting 3's now, if i got around 3:30 on next solve, i'll still be fine though)
2:21.47

2/3 done 1 to go

ao12 = 2:33.21


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 27, 2015)

Round 29 results

pyr14 - 2:33.21 (race to sub-2:45, 2/3)
Berkmann18 - 2:43.8 (race to sub-3:00, 1/3)
Reprobate - 3:20.63 (race to sub-3:00, 0/3)

*Round 30 Scrambles*

1. Uw' B D2 F2 Lw Rw Fw' F' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw D' Lw Dw2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw Lw2 F2 Fw2 D Uw' L U Bw' Uw U L2 U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw U2 B2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 F2 Dw' Fw' F U L U Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw R' Rw2 Uw Fw Dw2 Bw2 B U'
2. Bw' D' R2 L' Fw D2 Fw2 B' D' L Uw Dw2 F2 Rw2 Lw' F U2 F2 Lw2 B2 U2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 L R2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 D2 U' L Rw' Bw Lw' U Uw B' F2 L F D' Bw' B2 Lw' L' Bw' B2 Lw Bw D2 Fw2 B U' B2 Uw2 Lw' U
3. Bw' R2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 U' R2 Dw2 D Rw2 F2 B2 Lw2 D2 U F' Lw Uw' Rw2 Lw L F' B Dw Fw' D' Dw' R2 L2 Lw Fw' L Uw' Rw Lw2 Fw' L Bw2 Rw2 R' L Dw2 D' Bw2 Fw2 B2 D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Dw Uw Fw Rw D Bw
4. Lw Uw Rw' L B Bw' Dw U2 B' D B2 Dw Bw2 U2 Bw L' Rw R2 D2 Rw2 L' F' L2 D' Fw F' U2 Uw Lw' Bw' F2 Fw Uw Lw Uw2 Rw F' R' Dw2 D2 F2 Bw D' Fw L' B2 L Dw B2 Bw' R' Bw D Lw2 D2 R Uw2 U' R' Bw
5. Fw Uw Bw' B L' D' L F' R2 F' B Rw2 L F2 Rw' F2 L Bw' Dw' Rw U' Dw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 L Fw2 Rw' R' U' Fw' L' Fw Lw' Bw2 U2 R2 B' Fw D2 B2 Uw' D' Bw' B2 Fw Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 D Uw2 R2 L B Dw D2 U'
6. L2 R2 D2 Uw F2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw Uw F2 L2 Rw' R F Fw Rw2 Uw Rw Lw2 L Dw2 Bw' U Rw Lw' Dw2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw D U2 Dw' L Rw' B2 Dw2 F Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Lw2 Uw' Fw Dw' L' Lw Uw' D2 F2 D' U Rw' Lw' F'
7. Dw Uw Bw' R D' U R Bw' Rw' L' Lw2 U2 Fw' F' L' Fw U' Dw D' Bw2 Uw R Bw R Bw Fw B Uw U' R Dw' Bw2 B Lw' D' F' L2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 Uw F2 U Dw Fw Uw' D2 Bw' U2 B Uw' L2 F' Dw Uw B' Fw' R' Bw2 D'
8. Rw2 B F Lw2 Fw2 R' F2 R' Lw' Fw U' B Dw2 D L2 U' L' D2 Fw B F Rw F2 Fw2 R' Dw Rw' Lw2 R' D' F2 U Lw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F R Rw2 U' Bw' L2 B2 F Lw' Uw2 F' Rw' F2 Fw R Rw' Bw' U2 F' R' D2 Rw Uw2
9. L' R Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Fw2 R' Uw Rw Lw R' L2 D' L' U2 R2 Dw Fw' R Rw' F Rw' B' Fw D' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Lw' L2 Dw' U' Lw' R' U R' Bw Fw2 Lw D2 Fw B2 L2 B Fw' Rw' L R' Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw2
10. Rw Lw2 L' B Uw' D' L' Bw' Lw2 D F' U' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 D Bw' Fw R2 F2 Dw' D2 U Rw' B U2 Uw2 Dw Bw Uw Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 D2 L' U D2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Bw' D Dw Bw2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U Rw2 Fw B Rw Bw' U Fw' Bw U
11. U2 L Bw L' Rw2 R' B U L Fw F2 Dw Rw' Bw' Fw' B2 Lw F' D' Fw' R L2 B2 Lw2 L R2 D Dw' Fw Dw' U' R' Uw' R' F2 Lw2 B' D' Uw' B' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw2 L' D Rw Fw2 Rw L D2 Dw B R2 Rw2 F2 R2 D2 Rw' F
12. B2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 U' L Bw' Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Dw L2 F' Fw' L R U F Rw2 D' Lw R B2 Dw L' F2 U Rw' Dw B2 Fw Bw' F D2 F2 L U Bw2 Rw Bw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' R' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw2 D F' D' Dw' L2 Bw U L2


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 27, 2015)

Round 30
Race to Sub-3:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP
Average: 3:16.04

Times: 3:31.19, 2:55.28, 3:14.94, 3:26.39, 3:16.02, 3:07.86, (3:50.41), 3:13.03, 3:10.81, 3:43.54, (2:50.42), 3:01.32

Pretty inconsistent :/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 29, 2015)

r30 race to sub 2:00 (Hoya)
ao12: *2:08.46*

1:56.29, 2:10.20, (2:19.01), 2:08.16, 2:14.82, 2:18.51, 2:18.51, 1:56.00, (1:53.00), 2:04.35+, 2:09.98, 2:07.83

bad, that +2 adds salt to the wound.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 1, 2015)

r30

race to sub 2:45


2:35.01
2:33.25
2:28.97
2:25.60
2:17.90
2:36.86
2:37.92
2:30.77
2:32.02
2:29.44
3:00.75 (lol, tried to do pure freeslice, my lookahead sucks)
DNS (solve or not, sub 2:45)

ao12 = 2:35.06

graduate


----------



## Berd (Sep 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-1
avg of 12: 2:22.21

Time List:
1. 2:29.63 Uw' B D2 F2 Lw Rw Fw' F' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw D' Lw Dw2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw Lw2 F2 Fw2 D Uw' L U Bw' Uw U L2 U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw U2 B2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 F2 Dw' Fw' F U L U Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw R' Rw2 Uw Fw Dw2 Bw2 B U' 
2. 2:19.93 Bw' D' R2 L' Fw D2 Fw2 B' D' L Uw Dw2 F2 Rw2 Lw' F U2 F2 Lw2 B2 U2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 L R2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 D2 U' L Rw' Bw Lw' U Uw B' F2 L F D' Bw' B2 Lw' L' Bw' B2 Lw Bw D2 Fw2 B U' B2 Uw2 Lw' U 
3. 2:15.55 Bw' R2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 U' R2 Dw2 D Rw2 F2 B2 Lw2 D2 U F' Lw Uw' Rw2 Lw L F' B Dw Fw' D' Dw' R2 L2 Lw Fw' L Uw' Rw Lw2 Fw' L Bw2 Rw2 R' L Dw2 D' Bw2 Fw2 B2 D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Dw Uw Fw Rw D Bw 
4. 2:11.84 Lw Uw Rw' L B Bw' Dw U2 B' D B2 Dw Bw2 U2 Bw L' Rw R2 D2 Rw2 L' F' L2 D' Fw F' U2 Uw Lw' Bw' F2 Fw Uw Lw Uw2 Rw F' R' Dw2 D2 F2 Bw D' Fw L' B2 L Dw B2 Bw' R' Bw D Lw2 D2 R Uw2 U' R' Bw 
5. 2:24.28 Fw Uw Bw' B L' D' L F' R2 F' B Rw2 L F2 Rw' F2 L Bw' Dw' Rw U' Dw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 L Fw2 Rw' R' U' Fw' L' Fw Lw' Bw2 U2 R2 B' Fw D2 B2 Uw' D' Bw' B2 Fw Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 D Uw2 R2 L B Dw D2 U' 
6. 2:29.86 L2 R2 D2 Uw F2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw Uw F2 L2 Rw' R F Fw Rw2 Uw Rw Lw2 L Dw2 Bw' U Rw Lw' Dw2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw D U2 Dw' L Rw' B2 Dw2 F Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Lw2 Uw' Fw Dw' L' Lw Uw' D2 F2 D' U Rw' Lw' F' 
7. (2:10.91) Dw Uw Bw' R D' U R Bw' Rw' L' Lw2 U2 Fw' F' L' Fw U' Dw D' Bw2 Uw R Bw R Bw Fw B Uw U' R Dw' Bw2 B Lw' D' F' L2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 Uw F2 U Dw Fw Uw' D2 Bw' U2 B Uw' L2 F' Dw Uw B' Fw' R' Bw2 D' 
8. 2:13.23 Rw2 B F Lw2 Fw2 R' F2 R' Lw' Fw U' B Dw2 D L2 U' L' D2 Fw B F Rw F2 Fw2 R' Dw Rw' Lw2 R' D' F2 U Lw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F R Rw2 U' Bw' L2 B2 F Lw' Uw2 F' Rw' F2 Fw R Rw' Bw' U2 F' R' D2 Rw Uw2 
9. 2:22.09 L' R Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Fw2 R' Uw Rw Lw R' L2 D' L' U2 R2 Dw Fw' R Rw' F Rw' B' Fw D' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Lw' L2 Dw' U' Lw' R' U R' Bw Fw2 Lw D2 Fw B2 L2 B Fw' Rw' L R' Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 
10. 2:27.26 Rw Lw2 L' B Uw' D' L' Bw' Lw2 D F' U' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 D Bw' Fw R2 F2 Dw' D2 U Rw' B U2 Uw2 Dw Bw Uw Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 D2 L' U D2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Bw' D Dw Bw2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U Rw2 Fw B Rw Bw' U Fw' Bw U 
11. 2:28.42 U2 L Bw L' Rw2 R' B U L Fw F2 Dw Rw' Bw' Fw' B2 Lw F' D' Fw' R L2 B2 Lw2 L R2 D Dw' Fw Dw' U' R' Uw' R' F2 Lw2 B' D' Uw' B' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw2 L' D Rw Fw2 Rw L D2 Dw B R2 Rw2 F2 R2 D2 Rw' F 
12. (2:36.69) B2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 U' L Bw' Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Dw L2 F' Fw' L R U F Rw2 D' Lw R B2 Dw L' F2 U Rw' Dw B2 Fw Bw' F D2 F2 L U Bw2 Rw Bw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' R' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw2 D F' D' Dw' L2 Bw U L2

Race to sub 2!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 30
Race to sub3
Method: Hoya/ZB+OLS+CLS

2:57.61, 2:47.38, 2:44.30, 2:44.55, 2:58.67, 3:04.95, 3:09.32, 3:09.57, (2:16.04), 2:42.34, (3:15.80), 2:54.44 = *2:55.31*

Way too much counting sup3 and I missed the opportunity to break my PB single.


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

Round 30 Results:

Ordway Persyn: 2:08.46 (race to sub-2:00)
Berd: 2:22.21 (race to sub-2:00)
pyr14: 2:35.06 (race to sub-2:45) *Congratulations, graduated!*
Berkmann18: 2:55.31 (race to sub-3:00, 2/3)
Reprobate: 3:16.04 (race to sub-3:00)


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

*Round 31 Scrambles*

1. F2 U B' D' F' B' Bw L' Lw2 Uw' U B' Dw' F R F2 Dw2 F' L D U' L2 B Fw Lw' Fw' L2 R' D2 Rw2 D' Bw2 R' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Dw Fw' R2 F2 Dw' U' D Fw2 U' Rw2 Dw Uw' R2 Lw' Dw2 U' B2 L2 U2 Lw2 L Rw Fw' D
2. F' Rw2 L' R Lw U' L Lw R Rw2 U2 F2 Lw' D F2 R F' Lw' Dw' F' Bw D' L' F Uw2 Fw2 Dw' D' Uw' L' B F' R Rw' L' Dw B' D2 Lw' D' L2 Fw' D R' U Bw2 U' B F Rw2 F2 Bw2 L R2 B R F Uw' U2 Dw'
3. Lw Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw' L2 Rw' D' Dw' Uw Lw2 Bw B2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw U Uw2 Lw F2 Fw Uw' Lw' U2 L D2 Bw U2 L R D B2 L2 Rw Lw2 Uw2 R' Lw L2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 Bw' D R2 Lw2 Dw D' F' Fw' R' U' Bw' R2 Bw D' Dw' Rw' Lw2
4. L' F' Bw Fw U' D' Dw B Rw' U2 Uw' L' U Lw2 Dw2 Uw' F' Lw2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 B Bw Lw' Bw R2 Uw' B' L Lw R' Uw B' Rw B' F Uw2 Dw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' U' Uw L' U2 B U Lw' Bw U R'
5. Rw' R B2 Dw F Fw' Dw R Rw U' B F Dw Lw' U' Rw' F2 B' D' Dw Bw' Uw2 L2 Lw' Fw' L2 R2 U' Fw Dw2 U' Bw R2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw R Fw' Lw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 B F2 Uw2 L2 Fw L' Rw Uw Rw' Uw Bw' Fw2 R Uw'
6. R2 Rw U Lw2 U2 Dw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Dw L U Bw B Dw U Rw' R Dw R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 B' Uw U2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 D U Dw B2 F2 Fw2 U2 Lw F Rw R D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 B Lw Dw2 Bw2 D Dw2 L D2 Rw Lw
7. Fw' F2 U Rw L2 F' U' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' D Uw Fw L Lw' D L Rw R2 Dw' B Fw2 Lw2 Dw Bw Rw U' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw' F' R2 Rw B' Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw2 Lw' L' Bw' U Rw R' F2 Bw' Lw2 B' Bw D' Uw2 R' L2 B Lw' Fw D2
8. F' U Lw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 B' D Uw Lw R2 U' Lw U2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw D' Rw B2 Bw U' L F Bw' Dw' R Dw2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 Lw' Uw' Bw' B Dw Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw Fw D2 R2 F D L' Rw Lw2 R' D L' F' Rw' D2 F2
9. Lw' B Rw2 Lw U L2 Fw' Uw' Fw' U B2 F Bw2 U2 Fw' D2 Dw Rw2 Lw' Uw' Lw' D F' Uw L Uw' Lw Dw' Fw F2 Lw' L2 F2 Rw2 R F Uw Dw' Fw' Uw2 Dw' Rw Uw' F' Fw' Bw2 Dw' U2 L2 Fw R2 Lw' Fw' R2 Uw' L Rw Uw' Lw' Uw
10. Rw' F Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R Fw' B Uw2 D' Lw R U' F' Uw' U2 F Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Bw Rw2 F R2 Lw D' U' Bw2 Fw' B2 U F2 Dw' Lw2 R' U' Rw Lw2 Dw L2 Rw Uw' R' Bw' Fw2 Lw' F2 Fw Dw' F L Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 U
11. B2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw' D2 Lw2 Dw Uw' R Rw Lw U Uw Dw Rw R Lw' B2 F' R F2 Rw Lw2 Uw F Uw2 Fw F B Dw' R Rw Lw2 Uw' Bw Lw Uw2 B2 F' R2 Rw' D R2 F' Dw L2 Bw2 F2 L Bw' Uw' D Dw2 F B' Lw U' Lw Dw
12. Dw2 B F U2 F L2 F2 R F' Lw' D2 L2 B2 D' Rw Bw2 L Rw Uw' Lw2 F' Dw Bw' Dw2 R2 F2 Fw' Bw' Uw L' D' Uw' L U' Bw2 Uw2 B' Bw U R' Dw Lw Fw' F2 B2 Dw Lw2 Bw' D2 F L' Dw2 U R F Uw2 R2 Rw2 Lw Dw2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

Round 31
Race to sub-3:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Average: 3:02.69

Times: (3:28.98), 2:46.06, 3:04.85, 3:06.03, 3:24.30, 3:12.43, 2:55.12, 2:46.48, 3:00.07, 3:02.19, (2:45.09), 3:09.39

Close, but no.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 5, 2015)

Goal: sub 1:30 using Yau5
First average of the day.
2:11.11, 1:52.73, 1:58.51, 1:50.75, 1:50.63, 1:44.23, 1:48.90, 2:03.88, 1:49.51, 1:35.07, 1:47.80, 1:48.58 = 1:51.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 5, 2015)

R#31 sub 2:00 (Hoya)
ao12: *2:10.01*

(2:49.35), 2:03.46, 2:20.98 (1:57.48), 2:18.02, 2:03.74, 2:04.63, 2:17.18, 2:03.11, 2:18.28, 2:01.04, 2:09.72

I messed up a G perm on the first solve.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 7, 2015)

r31 
hoya

*avg of 12: 2:30.32*

ignore scrambles.

Time List:
1. 2:38.70 F2 R' F U' F U' B2 R' U' F R2 F U2 F R2 B L2 F' R2 
2. 2:21.20 L D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 L' F' D2 L' F' L2 F2 U F' 
3. 2:29.18 U B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F D' F D U L' F L' U 
4. 2:42.53 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B2 L2 R U' F' D2 L2 F2 L D B U 
5. 2:39.81 F2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' D' B R' D' F2 D L' R' D 
6. 2:17.25 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F U' R F D2 U R2 D' B' U 
7. (2:14.40) F L2 D' F R2 D B' L B R' F2 U L2 U B2 U D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 
8. 2:45.02 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D R' B L' F' D F' R F' D' 
9. (2:59.55) B2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L B2 D F2 U' R B' R2 U B U' 
10. 2:20.06 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' D L' U2 L' B D' B2 F2 L B' 
11. 2:25.43 D' R2 U F2 D2 L B2 L2 D' L2 F U2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 
12. 2:24.02 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L' D L' B L2 B' U' L'

race to sub 2:30.

***, so close.


----------



## Knut (Sep 8, 2015)

Round 31
Race to sub-4
Avg: 4:27.73

4:40.40, (3:57.19), (5:18.16), 5:06.82, 4:20.52, 4:45.01, 4:21.75, 3:59.10, 4:12.17, 4:44.41, 4:18.22, 4:08.94


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round 31 Results *

NevinsCPH - 1:51.55 (Rce to sub-1:30)
Ordway Persyn - 2:10.01 (Race to sub-2:00)
pyr14 - 2:30.32 (Race to sub-2:30)
Reprobate - 3:02.69 (Race to sub-3:00)
Knut - 4:27.73 (Race to sub-4:00)


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round 32 Scrambles*

1. Fw Lw F2 Fw2 Dw' Bw Uw' B' Bw' Lw' U' F B Lw2 Fw Rw' D' F' B2 U R2 Bw2 U' R Rw' F' Rw2 Lw B2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' Bw Rw Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' U' B' F D Rw2 U' B U R Fw' F Rw' Uw' R2 D2 Fw' Lw' Rw' D' R
2. L' Bw' B' Fw2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw Rw' Bw L2 D2 Fw B' Dw' F U' D2 Dw2 L2 B' Uw Bw2 Fw Rw2 F2 D' Rw' L Uw2 Fw Lw2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F Dw D2 Lw' Uw' R Fw2 Dw2 R' Bw' Lw Dw F R2 D' L Lw' Uw2 R Lw B' Dw2 R Uw'
3. D2 Lw Bw2 Lw' R Rw' U Bw Uw R2 Uw2 Lw L' U L2 R Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D R2 Lw U2 Bw2 Lw Dw D U2 L' F2 Rw' D U2 Bw' Lw F' Fw' U2 B2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' U2 Rw' Bw' B2 Uw' Dw D2 Bw' Fw Uw D R Dw2 D Lw2 Fw2 Rw2
4. B2 L2 R' Lw2 Dw' U' L2 Fw Dw' Uw F' U2 F' Bw2 B2 R2 Rw D Rw Fw2 Uw' L' Lw D Bw U2 B Lw2 Dw Uw Bw U2 Fw' Lw' D R F' Uw2 F2 Rw' R' B2 R Lw U Lw U D' Lw' R Bw' R Uw2 F Bw2 Dw2 U B' U2 Bw
5. F' D2 R Dw' Lw2 Dw R Bw2 F' R D' Bw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Rw B' L' B F' R2 B' Dw D2 F Bw2 Rw' R Bw' L2 R' Rw' Uw Rw F' Fw U' Bw B Uw' F D2 Rw2 Bw' D2 U2 Fw Lw2 D' Fw2 D' R2 U' Uw F' Fw L2 Uw
6. Bw2 Dw U2 F' Dw2 Bw' L2 Bw Dw' L' Rw Bw2 Dw L2 Fw2 Dw2 R' L2 Bw2 R Rw Dw U F' B Lw' R2 Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw Dw2 F2 Fw R Bw L2 R' D Uw F Lw Rw L' F2 Rw2 R' F' Rw D R2 B2 Dw' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Lw Fw U
7. Bw' L' F' D Lw Dw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 B' Bw U D R Lw2 Dw' R Bw2 Uw2 D' Lw B2 R' Fw' R2 Rw B2 Uw Dw2 U Bw' Fw' R B' Rw' Dw2 F2 Lw R D' Fw' U R Lw2 L2 Fw' F2 U' D' Fw2 Bw2 L Uw U' Dw2 F2
8. U' D2 R Fw R Lw L' Bw2 U R Fw' L U' Uw' F2 L2 R Lw2 Fw' Bw' Dw' L Rw Bw Uw Lw B Bw2 R Rw' Dw' L Lw' F' Uw D Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Dw Bw D' B Rw' Fw' D L2 Fw Dw D' L' F L2 U2 Uw L Uw R Fw' Bw
9. Uw2 Rw Fw2 L Lw' Fw' B' L Rw F L R Lw' B2 F' U2 Bw Dw' D2 U Bw2 Lw2 B' Uw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U Uw Rw' Bw2 Uw B Fw' D Uw' Bw Rw2 Uw' Rw' L2 Uw U2 Bw Rw2 Lw' B Uw' Dw L Fw Dw2 R2 Fw'
10. D' Uw2 Dw2 Fw D R Lw2 Dw' R Lw2 Fw2 B Dw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 L Dw' Fw2 U Rw2 L2 F B' U' R2 Bw' Fw' D2 Dw2 B Fw' Bw' F Dw' B D' Uw Bw2 F Rw2 Uw B' Bw2 R Rw Dw2 Rw L Dw' U' Lw B2 Dw2 Fw U' F' R U'
11. Rw Dw' Bw' Uw Dw Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Dw F Lw L Fw' Bw F Lw R2 L2 D' U' L2 B' F L' R' Uw2 Bw2 B Fw' Uw B Dw2 L Lw Rw' U Rw' L Lw' Fw' Bw Rw B Rw Lw' R' Dw U' Lw L' R2 U2 Rw2 B2 R U' D' Uw2
12. Uw' L2 Dw2 B' U Rw U2 F' L2 R Rw B2 Dw2 Uw F2 Bw' U R2 Dw' U2 Bw L2 Rw D' Lw' Rw' D' B2 Uw Fw R L Lw' B' D2 Uw' Dw' Lw Rw Bw' Dw' Lw Bw' D Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw F2 L' Dw B D B2 R2 U D' Dw2 Fw B'


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 10, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub-3:00
Method: Reduction

Avg: 2:53.43

Times: 2:53.57, 2:51.62, 2:52.98, 2:39.62, 2:47.63, 2:56.12, 2:45.99, 3:06.35, (3:30.97), 2:55.98, (2:33.85), 3:04.41

Better. 1/3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 10, 2015)

R#32 sub 2:00 (Hoya)
ao12: *2:07.38*

(1:56.42), 2:06.78, (2:15.98), 2;12.31, 2:12.44, 2:04.70, 2:07.75, 2:09.88, 2:06.72, 2:05.83, 2:01.31, 2:06.09

Can I not get a good average. This wasn't terrible at least.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 11, 2015)

r 32

race to sub 2:30

hoya

Time List:
1. 2:26.00 U' L U R' U L' U' L U' r b' u' 
2. 2:11.44 L' R B L' B L U' L' l r' b 
3. 2:26.34 U R' B' L R L' U' R B r b u' 
4. 2:27.34 U' B' L R' B L U B l r b u 
5. 2:14.93 L' R B' U' L R U B' l b' u 
6. 2:29.95 U R B U' L R B R l b' u 
7. 2:33.37 B R' U' L U R' L U' b u' 
8. 2:25.09 L' B' U B L R U B' l b u' 
9. 2:19.91 R L B' U R' U' L B' 
10. 2:20.16 U R U' R' L U' L R' l' r b 
11. 2:16.91 L B' L B U B' U' B b' u 
12. 2:33.10 U R U R L B U B' l' b' u'

ignore scrambles

ao12 = 2:23.97

1/3 (lol, i didnt think i'll make it this far, i remember when i was barely sub 3)


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 11, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub3 using Hoya
As I'm traveling I didn't had time to do more solve so here is the Ao5:
(3:23.15), 2:42.66, (2:37.1), 2:41.91, 2:48.24 = 2:44.27



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 12, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub 2:30

1:48.43, 1:59.62, 1:54.29, 1:46.60, 1:45.25, 1:58.20, 1:45.06, 1:43.05, 1:55.10, 1:45.89, 1:46.76, 2:02.71 = 1:50.52


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 18, 2015)

*Round 32 Results*

NevinsCPH - 1:50.52 (race to sub:2:30)
Ordway Persyn - 2:07.38 (race to sub-2:00)
pyr14 - 2:23.97 (race to sub-2:30)
Berkmann18 - 2:44.27 (race to sub-3:00)
Reprobate - 2:53.43 (race to sub-3:00)


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 19, 2015)

*Round 33 Scrambles*

1. D R Uw' Dw U2 F2 R' Bw Lw' B2 F' Lw Rw R D2 Dw L2 U2 D2 Lw D' Fw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Uw' Dw' R F L2 U Dw F Lw Fw Rw' L2 U' F L' U Lw2 R2 D2 Fw2 U L' U D2 B' Lw' Fw Dw2 R Fw L2 B2 Uw' R2 D
2. Rw' D Rw Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 Dw B2 R Dw2 R' Bw2 U2 Bw F2 Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Lw Uw Lw' U2 R' L2 U2 Lw Rw B' Uw' B2 L2 B' U' Uw Lw2 B2 Bw R' L' F Lw' Dw2 Lw' L D R2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Rw' Uw' U2 D2 Rw' L' Dw' L'
3. Uw U' Bw2 Rw' U Lw2 D' B' U L Uw2 R B' D Fw' Dw' Rw Fw' Rw2 B2 D' Uw Bw Lw Dw Fw Lw2 B2 D2 Rw Fw' R2 L2 D' R2 D' Rw2 U F2 D Bw' L2 B L' Dw L B' Fw' F' Rw2 U2 D' Dw Uw' L' Bw2 L' B R' Lw'
4. R2 U2 Lw U2 F' Dw2 F2 U' Lw2 U' Uw' D R2 Rw2 B' U' Dw' Uw' L2 F2 Lw2 Rw Uw' F Lw U L' B2 U2 Dw L2 Rw2 B' L' Dw F' R U2 L Lw2 Uw Fw2 Bw2 L' Rw' Fw' D' B Uw Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Rw Bw' Uw' R' Lw Dw2 
5. Bw U Uw' L Uw Lw Rw R Bw' D' Dw' F R Dw U' R2 F Dw' Rw' B' Rw' Lw Fw Dw R L' Dw F' Dw' D2 R B L' Rw' Lw B2 Dw2 F U' R2 L Uw Lw' R Rw' L' Fw2 R2 Bw2 U Lw L' Rw' R2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 B2 D B2
6. Fw Dw' U' Uw' D Lw' L Uw2 Fw2 U' Uw' Bw' D' Uw B' F D' F' R2 U' Dw F Bw2 Rw2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Dw2 Lw' Fw B' L Uw2 F Uw F2 Bw' Fw U2 Lw2 B' Dw2 D2 B' Dw Lw' U2 B2 Lw' F2 U Bw2 U' L2 Bw2 L R'
7. Uw D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' R2 F2 Bw2 R' Uw' Rw2 R' Lw' Fw' U' D' Lw2 Rw2 U L Lw2 Uw' U Dw' Lw' Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 B' Dw Lw Fw Dw Bw2 B D' Rw R2 F' Lw B' U Uw R' Rw Dw' F Uw Rw L2 Bw R' Uw2 D2
8. Fw2 F Uw F U Rw2 R B2 Fw2 D U' L D Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D' Rw2 D Rw' Lw Bw B' Rw2 Lw2 Fw B Dw L' D2 L' Rw Lw2 F2 Fw Uw' Dw' Rw2 Fw D Rw U' Uw' Rw2 Bw' U Rw' Dw' Fw2 D' U' B2 U2 Lw L' Dw' B2 Bw U
9. Fw' D Rw Lw2 Uw' Dw' F2 D2 Dw B' F' D Uw2 Lw' D' Dw Rw' Uw2 Bw R Dw2 U Lw' Fw2 D B' Rw U' Lw2 D U' Fw U' Lw L2 Bw' B U' L F2 Rw' Lw R' Bw' Dw2 D Lw' F Bw2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' Bw B2 Dw L2 D' Dw' Uw2
10. Fw' Lw' Dw D2 U2 Fw2 Bw L' R' Uw2 Rw' Fw' D B' Fw Lw R' L2 U2 L Rw2 U2 Fw' F2 B' R Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw L Dw' R' Rw' L Fw' U' D2 Lw' Dw' D' Uw Rw2 R' B Uw2 B2 U' Bw2 B2 Lw2 Dw B' Lw U B F' Fw Bw'
11. Uw F2 L Uw2 Bw2 B Rw Dw2 D2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 B' L' Fw' D2 Uw Fw' F2 Dw' Rw' R U Fw2 Uw2 D R2 Uw U R Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 L' Dw' F' Fw R2 Rw B Rw L' D Rw' U2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw U' R B' Dw2 L D' B2 U D
12. D F Uw L D Bw' Uw2 Rw' Lw U' B2 Fw' F2 Lw2 R Dw2 Uw Bw2 R' D' Rw Bw' B Lw2 L' U' Uw' L D2 U Rw' L' B U2 F Dw Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw U2 Lw2 R' U2 L D' Dw2 B Rw' R Fw' B D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Bw R' Uw2


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 19, 2015)

r33
race to sub 2:30
hoya

ao12 = 2:25.37

2/3

2:19.89
2:09.33
2:24.50
2:19.65
2:29.93
2:20.71
2:39.94
DNF
2:09.57
2:35.86
2:16.46
2:37.21


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 19, 2015)

Round 33

Race to sub-3:00
Method: Reduction
Average: 2:55.60 (2/3)

Times - 2:47.82, 3:06.08, (2:27.30), 2:50.07, 2:57.87, 2:46.48, 3:15.41, 2:58.12, 2:53.97, (3:33.29), 2:56.25, 2:43.94


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 20, 2015)

Round 33
Race to sub3
Method: Hoya

avg of 12: *2:46.21*

1. 3:01.94 Uw' U' B D2 B2 F' Uw' L2 R2 Rw' B Bw' Uw2 B' U' B Rw B' F' U' R2 Bw' Dw2 B2 Bw' Uw R2 Fw' Rw Bw2 Lw D2 U Uw' Dw2 R' L' Rw Lw2 B' F Fw L2 B' Bw D' Dw' R2 Dw2 F2 R U Dw' L2 Bw2 B' U2 Bw' B2 Uw' 
2. 2:33.59 U2 L Dw F Dw2 R Bw' Fw2 B' U Rw2 Lw' R2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw' Bw2 U' L' U' F U2 B' Lw' R' Fw' B' Dw' R Uw2 Dw' D F Uw' Lw' U2 B2 R Lw Uw Dw' Lw2 D' U' Dw' B' Bw' Uw' R D F Uw F2 R2 Uw L2 Rw2 
3. 2:47.43 Bw' Fw' D F2 Uw2 Dw' D Rw2 U' D Uw2 L' F2 Dw' Uw' L' Dw2 U2 F L Bw' Fw Rw' Dw' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 D Dw2 L2 R2 U R F' L Fw' Bw R' F Lw' R' Uw B' L U' F2 U' R' Fw2 L Rw2 Dw' Uw' B' Dw2 Fw Uw2 F' U2 
4. 2:51.08 L Lw2 U2 Lw L2 R2 Fw Rw2 B Rw Lw U' Lw' F Lw' Dw2 U' R Dw' R2 Lw' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw R Lw Dw' Uw Lw D2 Rw2 F2 U' D Lw R D' Lw Dw' Uw B Lw2 Uw D' Bw2 Rw L2 R' F2 L' Uw2 R U2 R' Dw' F' Lw2 Uw F2 
5. (3:10.80) F2 Dw R' Fw2 Rw U' Uw2 Lw B2 R Rw U' Fw Dw' Uw2 L' B' Dw2 Lw R F Lw Fw' L' Rw Fw R2 Rw2 Bw Lw Fw2 L U' B' R' Fw2 Rw R Uw2 R2 L' Uw2 D Fw' Lw' L2 B Lw F L' Lw2 B' L D F R U2 B L' Fw' 
6. 2:49.01 Uw' Bw2 D U Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 B Bw' U' L Dw2 Uw' Bw' B F' D' U2 L2 D2 Dw' Fw U' L2 Uw' B Bw2 U' Lw' Rw R2 F B Fw2 Lw Dw' L Lw2 D' L Fw B' U' R2 Fw' Bw Uw' Fw Uw D B2 U2 B R' Rw' U' L Lw R2 D2 
7. 3:04.01 D Bw2 Fw' B2 U Lw2 L2 U' L' Uw' R2 B' Dw2 B' Fw L F' Fw Lw L B Lw Bw2 B2 R2 Dw Lw' Bw' L' D' Dw Rw' Fw2 R' L2 F' B2 Bw Fw2 R F Dw Rw' U2 D' Rw Bw2 Uw D L' Bw Rw Bw2 Dw F2 Fw2 Rw' Bw F2 Rw2 
8. 2:39.74 L Bw' Uw' U' B' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Bw Fw' B2 R Rw' B U2 Rw' D' F' Lw2 Uw Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw' B Rw2 Lw2 D' U2 B2 Rw R2 D' L' U Lw R Fw2 Uw2 Bw' L Uw2 Bw D' F Lw2 Rw F2 U Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' Dw2 D2 F' B' U' Dw L2 
9. (2:28.28) F Rw B2 Lw' R' Fw2 Uw2 U' F Fw Uw Dw' B Lw' Uw' F2 Uw' U L2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' Fw Bw2 D F' Dw' Fw2 R Fw' L' Lw2 Rw U' Dw' B F Lw Dw B' L2 B Fw2 Bw' D R2 B2 D' Lw B' Bw2 F2 Lw' F' L R2 Dw' R Uw' 
10. 2:37.96 Rw U' Bw' Fw Rw2 R' Dw2 B U' Fw' Bw2 U Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Dw Rw' F Uw L' F2 Bw2 Dw' R2 L' Rw2 Lw2 Uw' L' Dw2 L2 Uw2 R Uw Bw R2 U Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 F L2 Uw2 Rw Lw2 F2 Rw' Fw B' R2 U2 R2 F' Lw R' Dw' 
11. 2:31.66 Rw2 R Bw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L' D Lw2 Bw D Dw Fw2 Bw2 Dw Lw Uw Fw Dw D' R' Bw2 B2 R2 D Fw' B2 Rw B' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw' R Uw' R Lw Rw2 Bw2 Lw Bw' F2 Rw' D L R' U' R Dw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B2 Dw2 B2 R' Bw2 D2 Bw' 
12. 2:45.68 Bw L F' R B2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw U2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Fw2 D Dw R' U B U2 Rw' R2 U2 B2 Lw Fw' U' Fw Bw2 D2 Lw' Dw' Rw' U2 Rw B Rw' L2 Bw' Lw' Uw2 Dw U F2 R2 L Lw U2 Bw R U' Fw2 R2 Lw2 U R2 Uw2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2015)

R#33 sub 2:00 Hoya
ao12: *2:02.56*

2:14.17, 2:00.48, 2:11.30, 1:51.18, (2:23.17), 2:13.22, 1:56.04, (1:45.93), 1:50.35, 2:07.45, 2:02.85, 1:58.62

Good average, not sub 2 though.


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 25, 2015)

Round 33 Results

Ordway Persyn - 2:02.56 (race to sub-2:00)
pyr14 - 2:25.87 (race to sub-2:30)
Berkmann18 - 2:46.21 (race to sub-3:00)
Reprobate - 2:55.6 (Race to sub-3:00)


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 25, 2015)

*Round 34 Scrambles*

1	Rw2 U2 Dw F Fw2 L Lw R Uw L2 Rw U' Dw2 B L' Uw' Lw2 R2 D2 Bw B' R' U' D' L D' R2 Bw B Lw2 D B2 L' Uw2 F Fw' B R' U2 Uw Dw' D2 L' R' Fw Uw' Dw D Fw2 Dw Bw R' U2 B' L U2 F2 Fw' B2 Uw2
2	Uw' L' F Bw2 B2 Rw' D Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw2 L' Dw2 F L2 Lw2 R Dw' F2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 U F' Fw B' Uw2 Rw' R Dw' Fw2 B2 L2 F L Uw' R Uw' B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 R2 Dw2 B' D2 Lw Dw F' B U B2 Uw' Lw2 U2
3	B' Lw' Rw F' Bw' B' Rw' R F2 Lw2 U' Dw B' Lw Rw2 R2 F D2 R' Uw2 L' Lw B' R U B2 Dw Fw U2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw' Rw' U2 Fw U' D R2 U' Uw2 D' Lw' F2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Bw Rw' Fw2 Bw D2 Rw' R' D' L2 Fw2 U' D'
4	D2 Bw B' Uw' D' Fw2 B2 L' F Dw2 L Rw' R' F2 U F' Lw R2 U' Bw2 B' Rw D2 L' R2 U' Dw2 D F Lw U Fw D2 L Lw2 Rw2 B R' D' F B' Lw Uw Rw2 F' D L Dw Lw' F2 Bw' U' Dw' Bw' L' Lw' Bw Rw' Fw' R
5	L U2 Uw L U2 R' F' L2 U Bw2 D Rw' U' Lw F' U' F Fw2 Bw R F Fw' B2 D2 Lw F Rw Dw Fw L Rw' Uw2 L2 U' L Lw' Uw' B D2 L2 F' L' Bw' Lw F2 U' Rw F' Rw R' B' D R2 U' D' L2 Rw2 F Bw' L'
6	B' L2 Dw D' Rw2 F B' Uw Fw L' Bw2 Lw Uw D Rw' D2 F2 Fw' Bw' B L Fw2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw' Lw Uw2 Dw R' Fw U2 L B' L2 Rw R' Bw B Rw2 Bw U' Uw2 L Lw R' F Bw Uw2 F B Dw D2 Rw R' D2 F2 Bw2 L B
7	L B2 Lw' Dw Bw' Uw F Bw2 B' D2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 L R D2 B Rw' R2 Bw Lw R' F2 L' Bw2 R D' Bw Lw2 B L' R' Uw2 B2 D F Bw2 Dw' F D' Rw2 U' D2 R' Dw2 D Bw' Dw' Lw' Rw' R' F L Lw' Rw2 F' L2
8	Rw R' F Fw B' U' Dw2 D Bw U2 Uw2 Bw R2 Uw B2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 L Lw2 Bw2 L D Fw' U D Lw2 Bw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R Dw' Fw2 Lw R Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw' B Lw2 B' Dw R' Bw Lw' R Bw2 Dw' R U2 Bw Lw' Rw2 R' U' Lw2
9	L' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw Uw L' F Rw D' L Lw2 F U' Dw2 F' D Fw2 U' Uw L Rw2 U Uw2 Fw' B Lw' F B' L' U2 Bw L Bw2 Lw' Fw Bw B Lw Rw' Fw' Rw' B' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 B L2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Bw' B2 L Fw2 Bw' B L2 D
10	B Uw2 Fw' Bw' B2 U Dw D' Fw Uw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' R Uw L Rw2 R Bw2 B U Uw Fw' U B L2 Lw R2 U2 Dw' Fw U' Uw2 D F' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' Dw Bw2 Dw' F' B D' Bw2 U Rw R Fw2 Bw' Lw Fw L' Dw2 B R' U Fw2 Bw2
11	Rw' R2 Uw2 D L' U' Dw2 F2 D2 Lw' U' L2 Lw2 R F2 R F' L2 Uw' Rw R U2 Dw2 Lw' Fw Bw B U' D' B2 D' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' B2 Uw D Bw Rw U2 R U2 Bw2 U Rw' F' Lw' Bw B2 Lw' Rw F2 U' Fw L Lw' Rw2 F' Fw2
12	L2 Fw L' D Bw' B' U D B2 Rw2 F2 Fw Bw' B U2 Uw2 Dw' R2 Uw Dw Fw2 L Lw Fw' Dw D F' B2 Uw' Bw' R Uw Dw2 F2 Rw2 R Bw Rw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' B2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' Bw Dw F B' Uw2 Lw' B' Rw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' F2 B'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

R#34 sub 2:00 Hoya
ao12: *2:02.97*

2:04.88, (1:50.87), 2:04.37, 2:11.03, 2:00.47, 1:55.93, 1:59.46, 2:03.90, (2:14.49), 2:09.95, 2:05.00, 1:54.74

Some little mistakes may have cost me sub 2:00


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 26, 2015)

Round 34
Race to sub-3:00

Average: 3:00.71

Times: 3:07.56, 2:54.03, (3:21.45), (2:39.74), 2:51.26, 3:00.31, 3:00.62, 2:51.80, 3:04.80, 2:52.79, 3:15.55, 3:08.37

Well that was painful.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 27, 2015)

r34
hoya

race to sub 2:30


Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-27
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2:22.09
worst: 2:56.06

mean of 3
current: 2:32.28 (σ = 8.39)
best: 2:26.62 (σ = 3.37)

avg of 5
current: 2:30.90 (σ = 4.06)
best: 2:30.70 (σ = 10.09)

avg of 12
current: 2:34.35 (σ = 9.98)
best: 2:34.35 (σ = 9.98)

Average: 2:34.35 (σ = 9.98)
Mean: 2:35.14

Time List:
1. 2:42.29 D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 D L F R' B2 D' F L2 B' U F' 
2. 2:23.82 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F' R' D' L' B' R D U' L' U2 
3. 2:26.00 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F U R D R2 F' L2 F2 D2 
4. 2:45.68 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' D R' B' L' D U2 R' D U2 
5. 2:22.09 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 B' D' F2 L R2 B' U B' U' F 
6. 2:56.06 D L B2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L B R F' L U' L2 D' F D2 
7. 2:51.78 B F D2 L2 B L2 B U2 F D2 F2 D' B' F2 D U2 F2 L D' R' 
8. 2:28.42 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 L2 B' L' U' R B2 D U2 B' F2 L2 
9. 2:28.70 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B' U' F2 L B2 F2 L F L B' 
10. 2:22.74 B' F' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 D F' L R D2 F2 D' R' F U' B 
11. 2:38.51 B2 L2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 U R B' D F L F L2 D2 U 
12. 2:35.58 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' F U' F' D' L B2 F' L' D U2

and i suck.


----------



## Berd (Sep 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-27
avg of 12: 2:19.55

Time List:
2:14.81, 2:24.25, (2:02.38), 2:25.40, 2:09.11, 2:17.41, 2:17.01, 2:20.18, (2:31.25), 2:28.12, 2:09.80, 2:29.40

Race to Sub 2:15!


----------



## xchippy (Oct 3, 2015)

Session average: 2:10.30
1. 2:07.87 
2. 2:10.74 
3. 2:17.55 
4. 2:08.90 
5. 1:59.43 
6. 2:15.37 
7. (2:23.06) 
8. 2:13.45 
9. 2:01.36 
10. (1:57.41) 
11. 2:06.67 
12. 2:21.67 
Race to sub 2 I fail


----------



## Reprobate (Oct 3, 2015)

*Round 34 Results*

Scorpion24 - 1:58.18 (race to sub-2:00, 1/3)
Ordway Persyn - 2:02.97 (race to sub-2:00)
xchippy - 2:10.3 (race to sub-2:00)
Berd - 2:19.55 (race to sub-2:15)
pyr14 - 2:34.35 (race to sub-2:30)
Reprobate - 3:00.71 (race to sub-3:00)


----------



## Reprobate (Oct 3, 2015)

*Round 35 Scrambles*

1	U' Uw2 Dw2 D' Rw U2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Uw' D' Fw Rw Fw' R Fw U' F2 R' U2 L' Lw2 R' F' Dw' R2 D2 L Fw Uw F' R F' L' Uw Dw2 D2 Rw' R Fw2 L' D' Fw' Uw2 F Rw Bw2 B R2 Bw' Lw2 U2 L U2 Dw Bw D B2 Dw Bw'
2	Bw2 B Uw D2 F Fw' Bw' D' F' Bw' L' Lw' F' Bw Rw Uw' F Rw' F' L Fw' Bw' R Fw2 Bw B L B2 U2 Rw2 Fw D2 F' Bw' L' D Bw2 Dw' L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' R2 F' D2 F2 U' R2 Dw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 U' D L B Dw
3	Fw' U' F Rw2 Uw' D' B2 Rw B' Lw' B U D2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Lw' R U2 Dw' B' R Uw2 Lw2 F Fw Bw Dw Fw Bw' D' Bw Dw2 R2 Fw2 B U2 Bw Rw2 D L Lw R Uw' Fw U L F Rw2 Fw U' Bw L' Rw' B2 Uw' D'
4	Rw2 R Dw' Lw' D L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 L2 B Rw' Dw F' Uw Dw' D L' D' F2 L2 Lw' R F' Bw U2 Uw Dw' D2 F2 Bw' U F' L' Lw Rw R Dw' Fw' Bw L F Rw2 Fw Lw U2 Lw Uw Dw' F Lw Uw2 Dw L2 Fw2 Bw Uw' F2 Bw'
5	B D' L2 F2 L Bw' U2 Fw2 D Fw' D' Lw' Uw' Dw D R' B Uw Dw Fw Rw' R Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' U2 Dw R B D R' D' B Uw2 Dw F' Bw B2 U' Fw2 Bw2 B2 D2 Bw Uw2 F2 Fw U Uw2 Rw' U Rw Uw' L' U' Lw2 R2 D'
6	Uw2 Fw' Bw2 L R2 D2 F2 Fw Dw Fw Lw' Bw R2 D2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 Lw' Bw D R2 U2 L2 Uw Dw' B Dw D Bw' B' L2 B Lw' U Uw Dw2 D Bw2 U D' Bw2 R' Bw Rw R2 B' Lw' F U2 Dw2 D2 Rw2 B L2 Rw2 R2 U2
7	B2 L2 Fw' D2 Rw R' F2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Dw' R F L' R' U' Dw2 Fw' Bw' B' R U' Fw R' F' Dw2 Lw2 D2 Lw Fw' D B2 Rw2 R2 F B Rw' F Fw B2 L2 B' U2 B2 Rw' Uw' Dw Bw2 Dw2 Bw D' F2 Bw B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 U' D' L2
8	F' Dw Rw2 R2 Bw U Dw' Lw' Fw2 U B' L' Lw' Rw' D2 F2 Bw' Uw2 Fw B Rw' F2 Fw Bw Dw2 D2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw Dw F2 Dw2 Fw2 U' D2 Rw2 U Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw F D Rw' F' L Rw R2 F2 U2 F2 B Lw' F Rw2 Fw' Bw2 B2 U'
9	Bw2 U2 D B' D2 F2 Lw' Rw2 F' Bw2 Uw2 Dw Fw R2 Dw2 Bw R' Uw2 B Lw2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 U' Uw2 L' R2 Bw Dw2 D' B' D L F2 U' L' F2 Bw2 L' Uw' B' Uw2 D2 Lw B2 Lw' Bw' L Lw' Rw U Bw2 D Fw2 B' Uw2 D' Rw' U B2
10	Fw Bw B' Uw' F U' Uw D' Rw' D2 B Rw' Fw2 R2 F' D2 F2 B' L' Lw Rw' R2 U2 Fw2 B2 Lw Rw2 B2 U2 Uw' Lw B D R' B2 Dw' D' Bw Lw2 F R2 D2 F Rw' Dw' L' Uw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Rw U D2 L2 U' Fw L2 U2 Uw2 Fw2
11	R Fw2 Bw U2 Fw Uw' B2 L' Lw2 F' R2 F2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 B L Bw2 R U Fw' U' Uw' Dw F Bw' U D Lw D' R2 Bw2 U' L' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 B U L2 Rw2 U2 F Fw2 Bw2 B' L' Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Bw2 B R' Uw2 L R
12	F Fw Bw' B2 Dw Rw' Dw2 Rw2 U D B' U2 D' Fw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' F' Bw' R D2 Lw R Uw' B' U Dw' D' Rw2 U Dw Bw2 D B' Uw L D2 F2 Bw' Uw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 U2 Rw Fw D2 F' Dw2 R' Dw' Rw' Bw2 Uw Dw2 F' Bw' Dw' D


----------



## Berd (Oct 3, 2015)

Eh. I'm improving.


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-7
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 2:03.10
worst: 2:45.84

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 158.08)
best: 2:08.35 (σ = 4.92)

avg of 5
current: 2:40.62 (σ = 6.51)
best: 2:12.48 (σ = 3.21)

*avg of 12
current: 2:24.12 (σ = 12.57)
best: 2:24.12 (σ = 12.57)

Average: 2:24.12 (σ = 12.57)*
Mean: 2:22.21

Time List:
1. 2:17.51 F U B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U F2 B D F' D L U L2 D 
2. 2:15.49 F2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B' D' B2 L' D F' U R U2 L' 
3. 2:03.10 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 R' F R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R U F' 
4. 2:09.10 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L' U B2 L U' B' D' L' U B2 
5. 2:12.85 L2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U R' D L' D U2 R2 F2 U' F 
6. 2:23.33+ L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 R D B U' L B R2 U' B' L' 
7. 2:17.12 R2 F R' B' D R U2 F' R' F2 U L2 D L2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 R' 
8. 2:24.00 R2 U2 F2 L R' B2 D2 R B2 D2 R' F' L U' L' F' U' F2 U2 L' 
9. 2:45.84 R B2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 R' D U2 F' L2 B' L F' R' 
10. 2:33.33 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 F L B U' R F2 U B D B 
11. 2:42.68 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' B' F U2 L' B R2 B2 F L' 
12. DNS

_round 35_

race to sub 2:30

1/3 (two more)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 8, 2015)

R#35 sub 2:00 hoya
Ao12: *1:58.25*

(2:10.92), 2:08.82, 2:06.80, 1:58.17, 1:57.13, 1:56.01, 2:04.39, 1:52.77, 1:48.43, (1:46.93), 1:58.84, 1:50.64


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok so I'll update this thread from now on or at least until reprobate takes over.
Round 35 results:

sub 2:30
pyr 14 2:24.12 (2 more)

sub 2:15
Berd 2:16.88

sub 2:00
Ordway Persyn 1:58.25 (2 more)
scorpion24 1:49.33 (1 more!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 17, 2015)

Round 36 scrambles: 
1. Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' B Fw' Rw2 Bw R2 Dw2 Bw2 U' Bw L2 Dw D' Uw2 Bw Fw' D2 B2 Dw2 D' Bw' Uw2 B' L2 D Rw L2 B R' L Fw' D2 R' F' R B Lw' Uw' U' Lw2 B U Dw2 F2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Bw B2 D Lw2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 L' Uw
2. B2 Rw D' Lw Rw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Lw Dw Bw2 R' D' Lw2 Fw' Uw Rw Dw2 Uw D2 Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw R2 Dw F' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Fw U Lw Fw' R' Dw Uw U2 Fw2 Bw D2 Rw' R' D Bw' Fw2 F B U Rw2 Bw2 F2 L B2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 D2 Dw Bw2
3. Fw' Dw' Bw L2 Dw2 Fw F' B' Bw2 Uw R2 Bw' Dw' L' Dw Rw' U' R' Dw' Uw2 L Fw R Uw' Dw Bw' Lw2 Dw R' Rw' Lw' D Rw Bw' D Uw2 Rw' Lw2 D' L' B2 Rw2 U2 F' L2 R Rw' Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 L2 F Rw Dw Rw U
4. B D Lw Bw L Fw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 D' R2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U L' U Dw2 Fw D Uw F' Fw' Dw D Lw' Uw D2 R F2 Uw Fw Uw' Fw2 F D' Dw2 U2 Fw Uw2 D' B R' B' Dw2 B' R' Rw2 B2 L2 F' Fw Rw2 Uw Dw2 L2 Lw Fw Uw2
5. Bw Uw F2 Fw2 R' Lw' Fw2 L' F Rw2 U' Uw2 F' R' Rw U2 L D F' B2 D' Uw Lw2 Uw' U Lw2 B2 U L' U' Dw Bw' Fw' Uw D2 Bw2 Fw2 D' U2 Dw Rw' Uw L Fw2 F2 U' Uw' Rw Bw2 R2 Lw2 Fw Rw F2 L' Uw' D' Bw2 F2 Fw2
6. Lw' D Uw2 F Uw F Uw L2 D2 Uw2 F2 Bw' Fw2 U L Dw2 D' R2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw U2 L' F2 Dw L2 F Dw R2 B' Dw Bw Lw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Lw Uw' F2 U R' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw Rw' D Lw Fw' Dw2 Fw Dw F2
7. D L2 F Lw' F' L' Dw B2 U' Fw2 U' F Fw Dw D' B' L' B2 L B R Bw2 L2 Uw D L2 Fw2 Dw2 F B Fw' R2 Rw' B2 D U Bw2 D' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Bw B' D' Fw Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 L Fw2 B' F Uw' Bw' R' Fw2 Uw
8. Rw' D2 Bw' L' D U Dw2 Uw Lw2 R Bw' R2 F2 Rw' D' R2 Lw' Dw U F Dw' Bw2 F L' R Lw' Rw' Fw2 U' Dw2 R2 Bw L' Lw2 Uw' Rw L' U B2 D' Fw B2 Uw' R Fw2 F2 B L2 Uw' Dw D' Lw2 B' D2 Dw2 B Lw B Fw F2
9. L R' U B2 Lw2 B' F' Fw U2 D' Lw2 Fw Dw L Bw2 D2 L Fw2 Uw F' Bw B' Lw Dw' Lw' R U F' B R2 Rw' Dw' F' Fw Dw Bw2 B2 Lw L' B' Fw' Rw' F2 L2 B R2 Fw2 Bw' U Fw' R2 L Rw F' B2 Uw' Rw U2 Bw' Lw2
10. Bw' Dw2 R' Bw2 D' Lw' Dw F2 R Dw2 F2 Uw' L' Bw' F' L' Rw2 B2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2 R' D R2 Rw' L Dw2 Rw Fw F' Lw2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Bw B2 Fw' Uw Lw2 Fw B Dw2 Bw' D2 L' R2 Lw Bw2 Fw' Dw R' L' Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw2
11. Fw2 Rw' U' Dw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 Bw F R' U2 Uw' B Bw2 Dw2 B' U' L2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 U' R2 F2 Fw2 Lw F2 D' F2 R' Bw D2 U2 R Rw' Fw Lw' R' Fw' Rw2 U Uw2 Bw2 Rw' F' B' D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw Dw' L Fw B Lw2 Rw' Fw2 R D
12. F2 Dw B L Rw F2 L' F' R2 B' Bw2 Uw Lw' L' Rw2 D B Fw Lw2 Uw Bw Dw L2 Dw L2 Uw Dw' R' Lw' L2 B U Fw' Dw' Bw' Rw Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw D2 F2 Bw' U B' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw R2 D' L Dw F Fw U Bw Uw2 Dw'

Good luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 18, 2015)

r36
race to sub 2:30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2:00.91
worst: 2:57.12

mean of 3
current: 2:23.92 (σ = 29.46)
best: 2:10.01 (σ = 14.74)

avg of 5
current: 2:14.29 (σ = 12.46)
best: 2:14.29 (σ = 12.46)

*avg of 12
current: 2:27.87 (σ = 15.47)
best: 2:27.87 (σ = 15.47)*

*i guess this means 2/3 (one more)*

Average: 2:27.87 (σ = 15.47)
Mean: 2:28.06

Time List:
1. 2:22.74 L F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B F' D' F U2 R U' L B2 F L 
2. 2:16.91 L' U2 F2 L' F' D' F L2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 
3. 2:47.82 U2 F2 D' B' D R D2 L F U D B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' D' B2 
4. 2:32.16 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D B R B U' F U F2 D' B 
5. 2:27.28 L U' B' R L B' U L2 B' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' 
6. 2:35.10 L D' L2 F B2 D F2 L' D2 F U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 
7. 2:53.82 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 U' B' U' L' F R' B' D' B R' B2 
8. 2:27.02 F D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 B U' F' L' F U' B U' R' U' 
9. 2:02.11 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B D B2 L' U L' U2 F2 
10. 2:00.91 U' F R F D L' D F' U F' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' 
11. 2:57.12 D2 B' L2 D' L2 U F2 B' R U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B 
12. 2:13.73 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U F R' D' B' F' L R2 B L2 U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 22, 2015)

R#36 sub-2 Hoya
Ao12: *1:52.15*

1:55.69, 1:43.56, 1:56.38, 1:49.86, 1:56.25, 1:57.63, (2:10.69), 1:53.31, 1:44.90, (1:40.75), 1:56.98, 1:46.98

I got my 5x5 Pizzaz back!!!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 23, 2015)

As in before I was averaging slower than usual. I might have gotten good times again because I set up my huachuang. I'm currently adjusting to the Yuxin though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 31, 2015)

End of round 36

sub 2:00
Ordway Persyn: 1:52.15 (2 more)
scorpion24: 1:52.71 (Graduates!!!)

sub 2:30
pyr14: 2:27.87 (1 more!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 31, 2015)

Round 37:

1. Rw F U2 Dw' F' Bw Uw' F Bw U' Rw2 Fw D' Lw R2 Bw2 F2 U2 D Dw2 Rw R2 U D' Fw2 L D2 Fw' U Lw B2 Dw D B2 L' Dw2 L2 Fw Rw Dw L F2 Fw2 B Bw Lw' Rw B U2 F2 Uw2 F Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 B' U' L Dw' R'

2. U Rw Bw2 U F Rw B2 Uw Rw' R' U2 D2 B2 R2 Rw' U2 Fw L' Fw Bw2 U D R2 Lw2 Dw Rw Lw Fw2 F U2 Bw2 Fw D' L' Uw U' D2 R Dw' D B Uw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 U2 Bw B2 F2 Uw2 D Fw F B2 D' Uw'

3. Dw U2 D Lw' Bw2 D' U Rw Bw' Uw2 Rw F2 D' B U2 L D2 Lw' R' Dw F D2 U' Rw2 F Fw' Dw2 R2 Uw' R Uw2 F2 B Dw2 U2 L Uw Lw2 Dw' B R Lw' F Uw2 Rw2 B Bw2 Dw Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw' D2 Fw2 L' B Bw2 Lw2 R2 F'

4. Lw' R2 Uw' Lw Uw2 R' U Uw2 B U' F' Rw L Uw U Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 L' Dw' B' Lw D Dw2 L Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 D' Fw' Dw' Fw2 F Bw B' Dw2 Bw2 Rw Uw' L Lw Rw' B' Rw F' Bw2 Fw' U' R Fw2 B F' Dw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 L2

5. Fw D Fw' Bw F' Lw2 Uw' Lw L2 R Fw2 U B' F Rw Bw' Dw' B F2 L Uw' U2 Bw' L Uw2 D' F2 L' F R2 Rw Lw F' Lw' D Rw' R2 Bw' B Lw Bw Fw' Rw2 D' Dw Bw' F2 B2 Rw Lw' F2 Lw2 U2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw F R Lw Uw

6. Fw2 D2 Fw L' R2 F' U Fw' L2 Lw F' R' U2 D L' Fw2 D Rw2 Lw2 F U2 Dw2 F2 Dw' B Dw2 U' B' L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw U Dw Bw L' Dw R2 L2 Bw F L2 D2 Dw2 Rw' D' U' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 U' Dw2 Uw' L2 D Fw2 U' L2

7. U Uw2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 R2 Bw2 D2 Rw' F Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw' R2 U' D2 B' Dw' D' Bw2 Lw R2 B' Uw F' Fw' Uw' R' Uw' Dw Lw' Fw F2 Dw Uw U2 L2 B Dw' Fw' L2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 F Bw' Uw L Fw Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 Dw' F L Uw2 Fw2 L

8. Rw2 B2 Dw Lw Uw' F' Fw2 U2 B L' Lw F2 Fw D' Dw' L2 Rw Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 B' F2 R' U' Dw' F' L B' L Rw2 Fw L' Bw Uw L' Fw2 Lw2 U2 B2 Bw U R Dw Uw B2 Fw2 L2 Fw' F Lw L2 R' D Bw' L' Lw2 Bw B' U

9. Uw Fw U Rw' Fw Rw Dw U' Bw' L2 R2 Dw L' F2 Dw2 U' B' R' D Lw L Uw Fw Dw Bw' B' R Rw2 Dw2 F2 B2 U' Bw' F2 Fw Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw L D' Dw' Bw' B' Uw Rw2 B L D' R2 Dw U' B2 Dw' Rw Dw' Fw' R' Fw

10. Lw Fw' B Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 U B2 D Rw2 U F B' R' L Dw' Rw2 L2 Dw' D2 Uw U2 Bw Lw2 D U' Rw R2 Dw Lw Dw2 F2 R2 Dw U R2 Lw' Bw Dw2 L' F U2 Lw' Dw' Bw' F2 Rw' Fw' Dw' R2 Uw B Dw Fw2 R Lw D Bw L

11. Dw Uw2 R Dw' B F' Uw2 Lw U B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Rw Lw' Bw2 Rw2 D' Rw' U' R U2 Lw2 Uw' F' Uw F' Rw' U2 L2 Uw2 R2 Dw Fw2 B F L' F2 Dw2 L2 U' Lw' B2 Uw2 Rw' F' B L2 Uw2 Dw' L' U' L' Fw B R' U2

12. R Uw2 U' R' Fw2 U Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 U2 B2 Uw' L2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 F' B2 Fw' Lw' Rw' D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 B Dw' Lw' Bw' Lw' U' Dw2 L' B2 Lw' L2 Bw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 U Fw2 Bw' Lw2 B U R B2 Dw Uw2 D2 U Rw


Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 10, 2015)

Round 37 sub 2:00 (hoya)
Ao12: *1:59.71*

2:03.19, 2:01.37, 2:04.13, (1:49.71), 1:55.91, 1:56.70, 2:08.58, 1:55.54, 2:04.92, (2:14.12), 1:51.25, 1:55.54

Two 1:55.54's


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

End of round 37:

sub 1:45
scorpion24: 1:42.30 (2 more)

sub 2
Ordway: 1:59.71 (1 more!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

Round 38:

1. Rw' L Lw R' Uw2 L' Bw' F' Lw Dw2 Lw' L2 Dw' Uw Rw' Lw' U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Dw2 B' L' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F B2 Bw Fw' L Lw2 B U2 L' Rw B Bw D' Dw' Uw' R' F Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw' L Lw Rw' D Lw B2 U Dw' L2 Rw' U Rw2

2. Lw L2 Dw Uw' Rw L' Uw Lw' R2 B' Fw' L2 Dw2 U2 Bw' R B2 L' Fw' Lw' U2 B' D' B Bw L2 U2 F2 Fw D' Uw' U2 R L' B2 Uw U2 L2 U L Bw2 F R Fw' Lw2 D2 R2 Rw' F2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 R Bw' Fw' Uw' L Fw2 F' D'

3. Fw' R' Bw2 D L2 U L F Bw' B2 Uw Bw' L' Fw Dw B L R' Rw Bw2 Lw' U F' Rw Lw Dw2 R' Fw Bw Dw L Fw' U' Lw' R2 Uw' Lw2 D Lw' Uw2 Rw' Lw Dw Fw2 Lw' U R2 Fw U2 Dw R' Bw2 F Dw Bw Dw' U Bw F2 R'

4. Dw Bw U' Rw2 Bw' F' Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 R Lw' Dw B Fw' L D' Fw' F2 U2 R Fw2 B' R2 Lw2 Fw B Rw2 D F' R2 U Uw2 R' Bw2 U' Fw Dw2 Fw' D' R2 Fw' B Dw' R B2 Uw2 Lw' U F2 L' R2 Fw L' B' D' Rw Uw L B

5. Rw' Lw B' Bw' R B2 Uw Lw2 D' F Lw' L2 Bw' Lw D' Bw2 L2 Fw2 L' U' B' Lw2 Uw2 R' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Dw L2 U Lw Bw' Rw2 F Fw Bw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Dw B2 Dw' Uw2 D2 F2 Fw Uw' Fw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw' L2 B R' Lw2 Rw D' B U

6. D' U2 Fw' L2 Uw' F2 L' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' D U' F' Uw2 Lw2 D' Fw' R Lw' D2 R2 Lw2 Dw Fw Rw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' D2 Bw' R' B Dw2 F Rw2 R' F Fw2 Dw F B R Rw2 L U L' Lw D Fw' R' F2 Rw2 R' Dw Fw2 Uw' R' Bw Dw2

7. D2 Dw' L Rw' U2 B2 L D B' R Rw Dw' Uw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L2 F2 Bw2 R D2 F' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' L2 Fw2 Bw R' Lw' L' Uw Dw2 Fw2 D Uw R2 F' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Lw2 U2 D Fw L' Uw' U2 R2 D' U Lw Uw2

8. B2 Uw2 L' Bw' U' Bw2 D Fw' U Uw2 Fw' L U' Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' R' Fw L2 Fw2 D Uw Bw' R' L' Lw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Rw Uw2 Fw R L2 Bw2 Dw Uw' R' L2 Lw2 F' B Rw Dw2 F2 Lw' Bw Dw2 R' D' Dw Uw B L2 D' R' U

9. L2 Fw2 R U L Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw Uw2 B' Dw Uw' Lw' Dw Bw F Uw' Dw' L Fw2 L' Fw Bw B2 Lw B2 Rw' U' Bw' Uw D2 F Rw2 L2 Lw2 D' U Fw U' Fw F Dw2 Fw F L' F2 Uw' Fw R B' Rw D Fw' Lw F2 Uw Lw Bw' D'

10. Lw' Fw2 D Dw' Uw2 Lw Dw Rw2 Lw2 U' L2 Bw' Uw' R' B2 Fw2 F Bw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' L' Fw Lw F' R Rw B' Fw2 D Bw' R2 Rw Uw2 Bw' L' R' Bw D' Dw Bw2 F' D U2 Lw2 D' Fw' D' Uw' Rw' Lw2 R2 D' U' Lw' F Uw Lw' Fw2 U2

11. Rw Dw L' Rw Lw R Dw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 F' B R Rw F' R2 U R Rw' U' Uw' R L2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Dw Bw' Fw2 F' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Lw R' Rw' L' D2 Rw2 Lw2 D' Dw' L' Lw Dw U B F' D Bw2 Rw2 L Fw' D Dw'

12. Lw' D2 F2 D U2 Lw F L2 Bw' L' U' Fw Lw F L2 U2 R2 U2 L Uw' Dw' U F2 Uw2 D' R' Rw' Lw' U2 Lw R Fw2 B' R' Uw' Lw' L' Dw' L' Uw D Bw2 Dw2 L2 B F' Dw' D' Fw B Uw2 L' D U' Fw2 Rw2 B F2 L D2

Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll extend this to next Wednesday due to no one entering yet. Also I'll be at BSA winter camp this week, will be back by then.


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been so busy... school really has hit me..

well i missed round 37

but in round 35/36 i got under 2:30

and this round i have too, so i graduate

*avg of 12
current: 2:27.44 (σ = 10.60)
best: 2:27.44 (σ = 10.60)*

Average: 2:27.44 (σ = 10.60)
Mean: 2:24.70

Time List:
1. 2:31.57 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
2. 2:35.90 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
3. 2:14.78 (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
4. 2:40.61 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 2:35.89 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0) 
6. 2:25.81 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. 2:24.05 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
8. 2:20.73 (-2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2) 
9. 2:36.86 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(2, -5) 
10. DNF(2:20.26) (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
11. 2:08.19 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1) 
12. 1:57.28 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)

round 38 race to sub 2:30 (graduate)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 28, 2015)

Round 38 sub 2 hoya
Ao12: *2:00.80*

1:56.49, 2:04.54, 1:54.77, 2:01.24, 2:03.94, 1:56.78, (1:53.92), 1:57.90, 2:03.75, 2:03.42, (2:22.84+), 2:05.18

Ugh. haven't done 5x5 in a while, need to practice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 28, 2015)

End of round 38

sub 2:30
pyr14: 2:27.44 Graduates!!!!!

sub 2:00 
Ordway (Spaz): 2:00.80

sub 1:45
scorpion24: 1:44.76 One more!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 28, 2015)

Round 39:

1. Bw' L' Dw2 Fw Bw' D2 Rw' Fw' Dw' U' L' R Bw' Lw2 Bw' B Uw F Bw R2 Fw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw L' F2 R2 F' B2 Uw' L' U2 Dw2 B R Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 F2 Dw F' Fw B Uw' Lw' Uw' R Rw' L' Dw' B Rw' Bw' Fw

2. B' R' D Uw Fw' Lw2 F2 L' F' U Lw' F' L' Uw2 Bw' U2 L Fw Bw Lw' Rw2 L2 B U B' L Dw2 R2 Lw' Fw R' D Bw' Lw F' Rw2 R Lw2 Bw' L B' U B2 Bw' R' B2 L' Fw Rw2 R Uw B2 U D' L2 Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 L

3. Uw2 Lw' Fw' Lw' Uw' U2 L' R' Rw' Bw' F' U' Fw L' Uw2 Rw' L2 Dw2 Rw' Lw Uw' U D' F2 Fw Uw Lw Bw B' Fw Dw2 R' L2 F2 B2 Dw2 B R Rw2 F U' B2 F D2 Uw' U' Bw' Dw Lw Rw' R B Bw Uw' Dw Bw' Uw2 U2 D' Fw

4. Fw2 B2 Rw2 R2 F' Fw Rw2 Bw2 Fw L2 D R2 B' L2 F2 Uw' Fw B U' F2 Uw' Bw' Fw Uw Lw' L' Fw' F Dw' Bw' D L Rw R2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 U2 Uw L U2 Rw' L Fw U R2 Lw Bw2 D U' F R2 Dw Bw' R2 Lw' D Rw'

5. B D2 R2 D Uw B2 L' D2 R' Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 D' Bw' Fw' D B' L Dw' Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Dw2 B' Dw R U' Uw' L' F Dw D2 U2 Fw' Lw' R2 B' R Lw' B2 L2 Bw L' F' B' Rw' Bw2 B' F2 D' R2 F Lw' U Fw Bw' Lw' Fw2

6. R2 B' Fw Rw F2 R2 L2 D Dw U' F2 U Dw Lw Bw D2 Uw' Fw2 B Rw2 B Uw B' Bw Rw F Dw L Lw2 Rw2 F' Lw2 D' R2 Rw L F' Fw' B Lw D2 Fw' L' F Uw' Rw B' U2 D L Bw Lw' B' Uw2 U2 D2 B2 Rw B2 R

7. Bw Rw Bw' B2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 D2 F2 L' Uw Dw2 F2 Fw Rw Lw' B Lw' Dw Lw2 U' Lw' L' D' L Dw' Rw Fw Lw D2 U2 Dw Rw' L Bw Uw' Dw' R' Uw2 B R F2 U' F2 D Uw2 F2 Lw2 U2 F2 Bw' Fw' Uw Fw2 L2 R Dw2 L2 Bw2 Rw'

8. D' F' R Rw2 B Lw Bw Rw2 B Dw' B L F' U Lw Rw2 B' L2 D2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Uw B2 U' Bw Uw Bw2 F' B' Fw2 Rw2 D' B' Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw F' Uw' Fw' Dw Bw' B Dw2 R Lw' L2 B Fw2 F' Bw2 D' Uw Rw' Uw D2 L Lw U

9. Bw2 Dw' R L' Uw2 Bw L D Dw' Uw2 Lw2 L2 B' Rw2 Bw2 D2 F Dw' F' D2 Lw2 Fw U' Lw' R2 Uw' Lw' Bw2 R' D Bw Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L R' Bw2 Dw R Lw' F B Rw' Bw' Dw' F2 U B L' Uw B Dw Lw2 U Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U Fw'

10. R' Fw' L' Bw Uw' R' Uw Lw2 Uw F2 Dw2 F Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 Lw' D2 U' R Fw U' Rw L R' Uw2 Dw Bw Dw2 B2 F2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 F Bw2 B2 Uw U Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' U R' L Fw D

11. Bw' L2 U2 Uw2 F Fw Rw' U' Lw Fw L Uw' R2 B Rw' F2 Bw' L' Uw F2 Bw' R2 Lw Uw' Rw D2 R2 F' Lw' Bw' Fw2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw2 R' U F Bw L2 Bw Rw F2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 U Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw' R' L B' Fw U' Lw2 B Dw2

12. Bw2 D' L' Uw2 Lw' Rw' B' Lw' B2 U2 Rw' Fw2 B2 U2 Rw Lw Bw U2 F' B2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Dw Rw' Dw' Lw' L U' D2 Fw L2 Bw2 Rw Lw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' R2 U' Dw Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw' R' D' B F' Bw' Lw' Dw' Bw2 F Rw2 Uw' Lw' Bw L' Fw2

Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2015)

scorpion24 said:


> Round 39 race to sub 1:45:
> 
> Times: 1:41.41, 1:38.46, 1:47.60, 1:43.03, 1:49.99, 1:39.38, 1:42.84, 1:49.27, 1:45.75, (1:35.19), 1:44.21, (1:54.60)
> Average of 12: *1:44.19*
> ...



you could just do both...


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 5, 2015)

r39

race to sub 2:20

avg of 12
current: 2:23.08 (σ = 6.49)
best: 2:23.08 (σ = 6.49)

Average: 2:23.08 (σ = 6.49)
Mean: 2:23.23

Time List:
1. 2:16.62 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U' B R2 U2 B L' R F U R 
2. 2:11.62 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 D' F' D2 R' D2 R2 D' F' L' F2 
3. 2:21.14 D B' R' U' F' R2 B L' D' B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 
4. 2:24.90 U D2 B R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B F' D F U' L' F L F2 R B' 
5. 2:29.23 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L U' F L' D2 B2 U B2 R2 
6. 2:24.11 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 U' F L' F2 R' B' L B2 F2 U2 
7. 2:29.18 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R' B D R F2 U2 L' B' D' U' 
8. 2:21.20 R2 U' R' D2 L2 F2 B' R' D' U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 
9. 2:33.39 B D' B2 D B2 R2 U B' R' B' F D2 L' D2 R' F' 
10. 2:38.45 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' D R' U2 B D L2 B' L' U' 
11. 2:19.42 B D2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 L' D B2 U' L' B2 R2 
12. 2:09.46 L' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L B2 D' R2 U' B' R2 U B


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2015)

I do 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 (and sometimes the 6x6) but haven't competed in any recently because I haven't cubed that much lately and my tames are a bit slower. also I'm taking a break from timed 3x3 solves this week so I can Improve my F2L. I'll probs do the 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2015)

End of Round 39

sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:23.08

sub 1:45
scorpion24: 1:44.19 Graduates!!!

Round 40:

1. Lw' R' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Dw Rw U Bw2 D2 B' U R2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw L2 Dw' Fw2 R' Rw U F2 D Uw' F2 Bw Fw' R2 Bw' Fw' D' Rw' Dw' Fw2 D' U' Fw2 U2 Dw' R F' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw Uw B F' Bw2 Uw F' B L2 Fw U2 Rw' Bw'

2. Rw' Dw' Fw Uw Fw' L Fw2 Dw' F2 U Lw' L2 D Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Bw Rw B' Bw' F Fw2 R Dw' D R2 Fw Uw' L' Lw2 Uw F2 R' L2 Rw' U2 B2 D Lw' D Lw2 R2 D' Dw' U' L2 U2 L F2 Lw2 Dw F' U Dw' R L' Uw B F'

3. Lw' D B' Fw R' Dw U' Rw2 R Fw2 Dw2 U Bw Fw' R Bw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Rw Uw U2 Dw Lw2 B' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw R' B Bw' Fw' Rw R L' Lw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 B Dw2 L F2 D' L' F Rw2 Dw R Uw' F' Rw2

4. Rw2 B F2 Uw' Fw Uw D2 Dw' B2 Rw2 Fw F' U2 F D F' L' F Uw B Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw Uw U' D L2 Bw' Uw B' R' Fw2 D' Lw L2 R Bw2 F' B' Dw2 R D Fw U F' B D Fw' Bw' Dw R U' Bw2 U Fw2 L' D Lw2 F2

5. Fw L' D Lw U Lw' D R' Lw' F' Lw' D' Uw L2 Lw B' F' Dw2 F Lw2 B Bw2 F' Uw Dw' Fw' B' R' Lw' Fw2 B2 Lw F2 Uw2 F' U' Dw2 L' F2 Dw2 Uw' D B Bw' Rw Dw2 B Dw2 Uw U2 D' F Uw' F B Fw Lw Dw' Fw2 R

6. Uw2 F Dw F' Lw2 B' Uw U2 F B Lw B' F2 Bw2 L U D' Dw Lw B Rw Uw2 R' L2 Lw' Bw' B2 Lw' Fw' Uw' Lw B' Uw2 F2 B' R B2 F' Uw2 Fw' R Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw' L' Fw' Dw' U Fw Bw' Lw2 L2 Fw' F2 B' Uw Dw Fw' R'

7. F' R2 U' B2 D U Dw2 Fw Lw' R2 Fw D2 R' Fw2 B' Uw' B' Lw' L' Rw R' F' R' B2 Fw2 Lw' L' D L' B2 Bw F' D2 L2 Uw U Dw2 D Fw D Dw' L Rw Fw2 Lw B Uw2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 Fw Dw' R2 Rw D Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' U

8. D B F Rw U' Lw2 D' U' Bw' Lw Fw B' Bw2 Dw Rw' F' D2 Lw2 F Fw2 B Bw2 Rw' Bw' F2 Dw' Bw2 U2 L2 B' R' B' Dw' Bw' F2 R Uw Rw B2 L2 Fw Uw Dw Lw' Fw D L2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' L' D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' B2 D'

9. Lw' Fw2 Dw' Fw' R' L2 Bw Dw L2 Rw' Dw' Rw U2 Uw2 B2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 R D' L U' R Rw B2 Lw Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' Rw Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw D' B' R' Lw2 Bw' Rw B Rw' B' D2 F2 B' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 B' D' F2 Dw2 D Bw D2 Dw' Lw2

10. U Lw' L F2 R' Lw D' Rw' Dw2 L' D' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw U L2 Lw' Fw2 D Dw2 B Bw' L' Rw2 Lw B2 D' R2 Bw Lw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R U L Dw' D' Rw R2 U' B2 Lw2 F B2 Dw' Rw B2 Uw Rw2 L2 B Fw Dw Fw' U2 R' F Rw'

11. B' D Dw B2 D' Rw Lw2 Fw R' Rw2 F' B2 Uw Dw Fw' U2 Fw' Uw2 B' U2 Lw F2 R' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw Fw2 R' D' Dw Bw2 R' Dw2 Uw L2 U' Uw' Lw U2 L' F D' F L R' Fw2 D2 U' Fw' F2 Lw' F' Fw' R' Fw' F2 B' L F'

12. D B' R2 U2 Rw2 D' R2 D' R2 Bw R B2 Dw' U Uw Lw2 Uw F Lw2 R Uw2 R Uw L D2 U F L2 U D' L2 U2 D L F' Lw2 L Dw Uw' B2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Bw' Rw' F2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Uw F2 Fw' D2 Rw Dw Rw Uw Bw' L2 U2

good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2015)

R. 40 sub 2:00 Hoya,

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-13
avg of 12: *2:00.14*

Time List:
1:58.64, 1:55.55, 2:10.41, 1:52.75, (1:46.39), 1:55.67, 1:50.74, 2:11.71, 2:09.76, 1:55.77, 2:00.45, (2:12.36)

Omg the last solve just ruined it. UH this hurts so much


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 15, 2015)

r40
sub 2:20
hoya (last 4 edges single pairing)

avg of 12
current: 2:23.90 (σ = 7.08)
best: 2:23.90 (σ = 7.08)

Average: 2:23.90 (σ = 7.08)
Mean: 2:24.23

Time List:
1. 2:48.30 U L' R B' U R' L' B l b u 
2. 2:27.02 U B' R U L' B R U' r b u' 
3. 2:03.38 U L' U B L' U L' U L R' r' b' 
4. 2:17.60 R' B' U R B' R U L u 
5. 2:27.38 U B' R' B U' L' B R' l' r b' 
6. 2:35.58 B' U R U' L' R' L' R' r' b' 
7. 2:24.06 B' R' U' R' L B L' U' l r b u 
8. 2:17.91 L R U R' B L R L' l' r 
9. 2:16.60 R' L' U' B U L' U' L' l r u' 
10. 2:22.34 U' B' U R U' R U' R r u' 
11. 2:16.41 R' U' L' R L' R' U' L' l' b 
12. 2:34.15 U L U' R' B L U' R B' R' r u'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2015)

End of round 40

Sub 2:20 
Pyr14: 2:23.90

sub 2:00
Ordway: 2:00.14

Round 41:

1. D2 L' Lw D2 Lw Uw' R2 F2 L' D2 Rw2 D' Rw' U2 Lw' R Uw2 Rw R2 D2 F2 R' F Uw' Bw2 F Rw' U' D' L2 Uw U Rw' Fw D Fw' Rw F' Dw Rw Uw' Lw' U L' Rw2 Uw' U' L' Uw' Bw D F' Fw' U Uw2 L U2 Lw Fw Uw

2. Rw' Uw2 D Lw Rw L R2 F' Lw' Dw' D R2 Dw R2 Fw Bw' Rw' Lw' U Dw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Lw F Fw2 B2 L Uw B Dw F' U2 Bw R2 Uw L B Bw F2 Rw' F L2 Dw R2 Bw2 R2 B2 Bw' F Uw' Fw2 L Dw L' Uw' F' Rw2 L U2

3. Rw Dw' R' F2 U2 Dw2 D Bw' F2 D Fw Rw2 D' R2 U2 Rw Lw2 D' R2 L Bw' Uw2 Dw2 F U' D Bw' Lw B2 Uw Rw2 Dw U' Lw2 R2 L' Rw2 Dw D' Fw2 L' Fw' R' Dw Lw B2 Lw D' Uw B Dw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Lw2 Uw' B L Dw2 U'

4. Dw' Fw' B' D B D' U2 F2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 R2 L2 F' Fw Dw F2 D' Bw2 B2 Fw' Rw' F' B U' L' D' Uw' Dw Lw2 Uw L2 D2 Bw U D2 Fw' Lw Fw2 Dw U' B Uw' D B Rw2 Uw' R' B' F Uw2 Dw' D2 F Rw L2 U Lw F2 Uw

5. Rw' R2 Lw Dw' D2 U2 Rw' D' Fw' L2 Uw' U Lw2 B2 Bw2 D2 Rw R2 Dw2 B' D' Bw' Lw2 L Dw' U R' Bw B Uw' B R Bw' Fw' Rw' U' L2 Lw R Fw2 L D F' L D' Fw2 U2 L F Lw' Rw2 Bw2 R' L' F B' Dw' F' Fw2 Rw

6. Lw2 R' Bw' D' Uw U2 Bw Fw B F' L2 D' L2 B D2 L Fw' R L2 U Rw Bw B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw2 L2 Bw2 B' R B' Fw Lw' Rw D2 R2 F2 Rw2 L Uw F Bw2 L2 Uw2 Rw U2 Lw' D Dw' U' Uw Fw R2 Fw F Uw Dw'

7. Lw2 B' Lw' Uw2 R2 U' D' Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw Bw Dw' B' Fw2 D' R F Uw2 B2 Bw2 R Lw U Dw2 F2 Dw' L' D' Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Lw B' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' Uw L2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 L' U' F' U D2 Bw' U2 F' B' L2 Fw2 B Uw F2 B D'

8. B F Rw Fw' Lw' R2 Rw Fw D Dw B Rw2 D Lw' Bw Fw' U' Rw2 L D U' Dw' Rw L2 U Fw' R U' Fw' R2 Rw Fw' F' Bw Rw' Lw F Rw2 Bw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw' F2 B Lw B' Rw' Fw L2 Rw D' Dw' Fw2 D B Uw' Dw' D B'

9. D L2 R Fw' F' R2 D' Uw' Lw F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw' R2 U' Fw Uw' R Dw' R' Bw2 L' Dw Uw2 L Fw D Rw2 Uw' F' U Fw' F' D2 Bw2 F' L' Uw Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Uw' B Uw' Dw Fw2 Rw2 D' R D' Lw' R2 Dw' L2 D2 Rw' U

10. L2 Uw L2 Bw2 Lw' Fw' U Rw' D2 U2 Bw L D2 Lw F' Lw' Bw2 Lw F' Rw2 Lw Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' B Uw Lw Uw2 U2 R Uw F Fw' U Dw Lw2 Rw' F' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B' Bw' Rw2 F2 R' B D2 F Lw Fw' F' Dw' U B2 Fw Uw2

11. F2 D R Dw2 F2 Bw Rw' D2 Dw Rw Uw2 L Dw2 Lw' L2 F' Fw Uw R B' D2 B Bw2 L Fw F2 B Uw2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 L2 Rw2 B2 R' L' F Dw U' L Dw' Bw' Rw B2 R Rw' B' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Rw Dw' Uw2 B' Lw' B2 D L'

12. Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' D2 Lw' R' L' D' Uw2 F' D2 U2 Uw' R2 Uw' B Dw2 Rw' B R' F' Lw F2 B Dw2 Bw' Rw' L Fw F2 U2 R D2 Rw R' D' R' Bw U2 D B Lw2 Dw Bw' L2 U Lw2 R2 Uw2 F' B' Fw D2 Fw' F2 U2 Dw2 Lw2 L

Good luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 22, 2015)

r41

race to sub 2:20

avg of 12
current: 2:22.69 (σ = 9.98)
best: 2:22.69 (σ = 9.98)

Average: 2:22.69 (σ = 9.98)
Mean: 2:23.69

Time List:
1. 2:10.51 U L' B U' B' R' U' B' l r' b u 
2. 2:33.09 L' U L' U B' R L B' r u 
3. 2:24.93 R U' B R' L' U' R U' b' u 
4. 2:19.23 U R' L U' L' U' B' L' l r 
5. 2:26.10 L R' B' U R L U' R' l r b' u 
6. 2:17.41 U L' R B L B' R L R r 
7. 2:46.85 L B U L' U L' B' L' l' b u' 
8. 2:14.10 L U' R B L' R' L' B U l u 
9. 2:11.10 R B' R U' L U R L' l r' b u 
10. 2:20.24 U B' R' L R' U' L R' B l' r' b' 
11. 2:44.49 U' B' R' U' R' B' L B' l 
12. 2:16.24 U B U L' U L U R' l


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

r41 sub 2:00 Hoya

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 12: *2:00.84*

Time List:
2:02.50, 2:08.57, 1:46.06, (1:41.66), 2:03.88, 2:05.56, 2:02.44, (2:21.41), 1:53.09, 2:06.69, 1:56.27, 2:03.40
Ugh that SUCKED


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 24, 2015)

r41 sub 2:40

ao12: 2:36.77

Time list: 2:43.07, 2:32.32, 2:37.47, 2:38.83, 2:31.35, 2:34.67, (2:49.49), (2:19.37), 2:39.07, 2:31.85, 2:35.21, 2:43.85


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 29, 2015)

End of Round 41:

sub 2:00
Ordway: 2:00.84

sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:22.69

sub 2:40
Bogdan 2:36.77 2 more

Round 42:

1. R2 D' Rw B Fw2 F D Lw' D' Uw Bw' R' L' Uw D' L2 Dw2 F' R' U Uw F2 Rw Bw Lw2 B' Dw F2 R2 Dw' L U2 F' D Rw2 Uw' D2 Bw' U' Fw' R2 Rw2 Uw B' Bw' Rw Fw' D' F R Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 R' Lw F' Fw R L2

2. Dw2 U2 Fw2 R' Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw2 U Dw2 Rw Fw Rw2 U Rw' Uw Rw Uw U2 F2 Fw' B2 U2 Dw2 L Lw Bw2 D2 L' Fw2 R' Rw' U2 Uw L2 Uw' Bw2 F2 Rw' L' Dw2 L2 R Dw' R2 Bw' L' Fw D L R Uw' F R2 L F

3. Bw B U2 Fw' Rw' U' Dw' Uw' F2 Fw2 R2 Uw R Bw' U R' D2 Rw' B Uw2 D2 Bw Fw' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 Dw Rw F' R2 D2 Bw2 Fw' Dw U R' F2 Dw' Fw' F B Uw U2 D' F2 R F' B Dw' U' Fw2 Lw' Dw D' B D' U2 Fw' R'

4. B D2 Uw Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 B L' R2 U Uw Lw F' B Bw2 D U F' B' D2 Dw2 L Dw' Uw' U R Uw2 Dw R2 Rw2 B' R' F L2 Rw Dw' L' Rw2 D' L D Rw D B F2 U Lw B2 Lw2 B2 Rw Dw' R' Rw Bw

5. U' D' Dw' Fw2 Lw2 R Fw2 L' Uw' R' L' D2 F' Lw' L' Rw' D' R' Fw R F D Rw L' Bw2 Dw Lw2 Dw' F' B U B F2 L2 D' Lw Dw L2 Uw' Rw' Uw F' Dw2 F Uw2 U' R L F' B' L' Rw Bw2 Uw B' Lw Dw' Fw D U

6. D' F' Fw2 Rw' R2 Lw' U2 D Lw2 Dw Uw D R2 Bw' L2 Rw Lw Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 U' Rw2 R D F2 U2 Rw Bw U2 Uw D2 Rw2 Dw U D' Fw2 U2 R Dw Bw2 B' Dw R2 F' Dw Lw' Fw Dw R Rw Dw2 Rw Lw' D2 Rw2 F' Bw' D Rw2

7. Lw2 L B2 F Rw2 D' Rw2 L Fw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 U2 D2 L' Uw Rw Lw2 D2 Dw2 L' Rw' Uw U' D F2 Uw Bw' Lw2 Rw' L Uw' L D' Uw Lw' Fw U Fw2 U Bw2 Uw2 Dw Rw' B D2 U2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' R2 D' R' D' Bw2 Fw Uw Lw2 L

8. L2 Fw2 Bw Dw F2 B2 Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw Dw' F Bw' Dw' F2 Rw Lw2 F' Uw' Bw' Fw' F' D' B2 Lw2 Dw U Bw2 Dw2 Lw R Rw2 U2 R Rw U2 D F Lw' R' Fw B' Uw' U2 B Dw2 Fw' U Fw' D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' F L Fw' U2 Lw'

9. R' Fw Rw D Fw2 Bw2 L' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 R' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Bw R2 Lw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw L' F2 Uw2 B Uw2 Dw' F' R' Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw B' R L2 Rw' F2 Lw L2 Dw2 U2 L Bw' Dw' Fw U D' Dw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' D2 U B' Bw2

10. B' R' Rw2 Bw' Lw D2 Lw2 Fw L Rw' F' U Uw L2 Fw2 B D2 Uw' B2 Fw' L' Lw2 D Uw2 Bw Uw' Dw' R' Fw Uw' R U F' D2 L2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 B2 L2 Dw Uw' Lw B L Bw2 Fw' L' Lw U2 Dw' Fw Dw2 B Dw2 R U Uw2 B' Rw2

11. D R L2 Fw2 D F Bw L' Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 Bw B D' R' Fw' F U' Bw' Fw F' D' Rw' Bw Dw' Uw U2 B' Lw' R' Rw2 U' R' Rw Dw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D Bw' Dw D' F2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Lw' Bw B2 U' Fw Bw2 Lw' L B' F'

12. Bw' Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' R Dw2 L Dw Rw2 Uw' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 F Uw2 Bw2 R' D2 Rw L Bw' Rw U2 Bw U2 Uw' R Rw' Bw' R2 Fw Bw' F Lw U Uw' R' Bw' F2 U F Lw' L R' U' L' Dw2 F2 Uw D Dw' Fw2 U Uw F Lw Uw'

good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 29, 2015)

R 42 sub 2:00 Hoya
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
avg of 12: 1:56.01

Time List:
2:13.46, 1:47.60, 1:53.51, 1:52.95+, 2:04.67, 1:55.96, 1:47.03, (2:16.87), 1:55.81, (1:46.52), 1:58.01, 1:51.11

Kinda Meh, sub 2:00 though.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 29, 2015)

r42

race to sub 2:20

avg of 12
current: 2:16.03 (σ = 6.21)
best: 2:16.03 (σ = 6.21)

Average: 2:16.03 (σ = 6.21)
Mean: 2:15.77

Time List:
1. 2:06.99 F' R U' F' R F2 U' F R2 U' 
2. 2:14.75 U' F R F2 R F' U R U2 
3. 2:29.90 U2 R U F' R2 F R' F' R 
4. 2:15.21 U2 R F2 R2 F' U' F' U' R' 
5. 2:05.49 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' F U 
6. 2:16.42 F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' F' U' 
7. 2:13.73 U F' R F U' F R' F U' 
8. 1:58.94 R2 U' F R2 F U R2 U' R' 
9. 2:21.10 R2 U2 F' U F' U2 R F R' 
10. 2:20.74 R2 F' U R2 U' F U' R' F 
11. 2:24.03 R2 U' R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
12. 2:21.89 F' R U' F U' R U' F' U


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Round 42
Race to sub 2:00
2:17.30
2:07.56, 2:22.32, 2:42.75, 2:22.01, 2:05.47


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 4, 2016)

Add me in
Got AoChuang a few days ago so I'm very into 5x5 right now
Round 42
Race to sub 2:30
Method: Redux
Average: 2:18.11
Time List:
1. 2:24.01 
2. *(2:46.12) *
3. 2:06.14 
4. 2:10.26 
5. 2:11.22 
6. 2:21.10 
7. 2:32.50 
8. *(2:04.05) * 
9. 2:16.38 
10. 2:31.97 
11. 2:08.28 
12. 2:19.20 
With stackmat


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 4, 2016)

r42 race to sub 2:40

ao12: 2:41.52

Times list: 2:31.90, 2:39.82, (3:12.22), 2:38.30, 2:46.43, 2:35.69, 2:46.59, 2:43.10, 2:45.27, (2:29.05), 2:29.68, 2:58.44


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2016)

End of round 42: 

sub 2:40
Bogdan: 2:41.52

sub 2:30
Villius Ribinskas: 2:18.11 2 more

sub 2:20
Pyr14: 2:16.03 2 more

sub 2:00
wowisthata10x10: 2:17.30
Ordway: 1:56.01 2 more

Round 43:

1. Uw' Dw2 D Rw2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' U2 Bw' F L F2 Bw2 Lw D Dw Rw D2 Rw Lw D2 Uw' B2 Fw' R Bw' L2 Dw' Fw' L Bw2 F Fw' U2 Lw D Lw L' R2 Dw2 D2 L D2 L' Dw' L2 Fw Rw Dw D B' D' L Fw L2 Bw' Rw R Bw'

2. Fw' Lw' B' Lw U' B2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 B' F' Uw' B L R2 D' Fw' Rw' Lw2 R2 L' U R B Uw2 B Uw' Fw' F Bw' Lw F2 Lw' Rw B' Dw' B' Fw D Rw U F' U2 F Dw2 Lw2 D U' L B2 Fw' Rw R Lw2 B' U' Dw' B Bw

3. Uw2 D' U' F D2 L' Rw2 U' L R Uw' L2 Bw Dw Rw Fw' Uw2 R' U' Fw' B' F2 Lw F' B L' Uw' F Dw Lw L' U2 B2 Rw L' B2 Fw' F2 R2 Fw L Fw2 R' Lw D2 B F Fw' Uw' Fw2 U Rw Bw Fw' D2 Bw R2 F U' Rw2

4. B F' Bw' U' Lw2 L' B Fw Uw' U2 F' R L2 Rw Dw Lw2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw R' Bw D' B' Bw2 Rw R2 Fw L' Rw' D' Fw R Uw' Dw2 L2 U2 Rw2 R2 F' Bw' U' Fw L Rw' Dw B Uw' F' Uw Lw R' Uw' R Rw2 U2 Dw D Fw2 U2

5. F U2 F' R Rw' L Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw D' U' Rw Uw2 Bw2 F2 D2 U Uw L' U2 Fw Rw Uw' B F Uw U2 Fw F2 Uw2 B Dw Uw Bw2 Uw' Lw' Uw' Fw2 B2 Lw2 Fw B' L' D' L Dw2 Lw D2 Lw' D2 R Fw' Uw2 Dw2 R' Lw' U' B F'

6. L F' B Uw2 B Bw2 Lw' D' U' F2 Uw Dw Rw2 R' B' F' Lw2 B' U' F' Uw' R Dw2 L Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw Dw2 Fw' U Lw D L Lw' Rw Bw2 U Rw Bw2 L2 Rw Bw2 U' F' Lw R' D' R D2 U2 Dw2 B F D Fw Uw2 Lw2 R'

7. Bw Uw2 U2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Bw R' Bw' Dw2 Lw Bw2 F D2 R Lw' Uw2 B' Lw Dw Fw2 Dw2 D2 U Rw' R2 L U2 Bw R2 Fw' Lw Uw' U' R2 Dw2 R' B' F Bw R2 U2 Lw' B2 Lw' F' R2 B Rw Uw' Bw' D R' Fw2 L' Bw2 R2 B2 L2 Fw'

8. Uw U2 L2 Dw F' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 U2 R' Rw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw R' Lw2 B Dw Lw' Bw' Rw' F2 Rw2 Lw2 R2 U D' Fw2 B D' Rw' Bw' Rw' Bw2 F Rw2 F2 Fw' D' F Bw2 U Fw F2 Lw L' Uw2 D F2 U B' L2 Uw2

9. L2 F' Uw Lw D' L2 F' Rw Bw Lw2 U' B Uw Lw2 L' R' B U B2 U' B Bw Rw Dw L2 F' Lw2 Uw F B' Rw L' D' Uw' B2 Dw D2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw' Fw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw Bw R2 Rw L2 U' Bw' F Dw R2 Fw2 Rw

10. Lw' R2 F U' D' Rw' D2 Bw' Uw2 D2 Rw' Bw U2 Uw Bw' Lw D Uw2 R2 Bw F' D2 Fw2 B' L2 Uw2 Fw B' F2 Dw2 U2 B Fw' L Dw R F Bw' L Dw' Rw B2 Lw R' Dw' Fw' U2 D' Uw2 Rw L2 F' Rw U2 Rw' D' Uw Bw Fw2 Lw'

11. L2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw Dw B L Bw2 Dw' Bw' R2 Bw' R Fw2 U' D Bw' D Dw Bw' U' Dw2 Rw2 F' Fw2 B Lw Dw F2 Fw D F U2 D R2 Lw' D' Fw Bw Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' R D' R' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw' U2 Fw' Bw Uw2 Rw Lw2 Uw' L'

12. Bw2 R' Uw U R2 Fw2 Lw' R2 U F2 U' B2 D' B' R' L Lw B F' D Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw L2 B R Bw Lw2 B2 Bw Lw Fw Dw R' Rw2 U Bw2 U2 B Bw F U2 Rw2 Fw D B2 F' L' Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw L' F B2

Good luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 7, 2016)

race to sub 2:20
round 43

and i suck

avg of 12
current: 2:22.12 (σ = 6.20)
best: 2:22.12 (σ = 6.20)

Average: 2:22.12 (σ = 6.20)
Mean: 2:22.25

Time List:
1. 2:26.32 U' F R' F2 U2 R' U F2 U' 
2. 2:21.98 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U2 F 
3. 2:16.77 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U' 
4. 2:22.03 F' R' F U2 R' U2 R U2 R 
5. 2:02.25 U2 F2 U' R U R' U F' U' 
6. 2:27.53 R' U F' U' F' U2 R F2 R2 
7. 2:12.74 F U' R U2 F R F' R2 F' 
8. 2:34.42 F U2 F' R U R2 F' R F 
9. 2:43.52 U' F2 R2 F U R' U R2 U' 
10. 2:16.82 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F' R F 
11. 2:20.29 F2 U R U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U 
12. 2:22.32 R2 U R2 U F' U F U2 R2 U'


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Race to sub 2:00
Round 43
2:06.79
1:51.00, 2:20.28, 2:05.57, 2:07.77, 2:07.02

Improving... Practice 2 hours a day...


----------



## Berd (Jan 8, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-8
*avg of 12: 2:05.64*

Time List:
1:57.71, 2:16.73, (1:49.20), 2:02.20, 1:56.33, 2:03.13, 2:11.15, (2:21.85), 2:19.32, 2:12.99, 2:07.60, 1:49.26

Race to sub 2!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 43
Race to sub 2:30
Method: Redux
Average: 2:22.69
Time List:
1. 2:22.01 
2. 2:19.27 
3. *(2:04.56) * 
4. 2:04.92 
5. 2:25.12 
6. 2:21.23 
7. *(2:51.01) * 
8. 2:20.84 
9. 2:17.96 
10. 2:18.71 
11. *2:37.54*
12. *2:39.30*

That counting 2:37 and 2:39. It stinks...
My centers suck, too many rotations (Time split is around 0:45)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2016)

R43 sub 2:00 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-12
avg of 12: 1:47.04

Time List:
(1:37.65), 1:40.84, 2:01.69, 1:40.22, 1:40.24, (2:04.31), 1:43.04, 1:55.47, 1:53.01, 1:42.06, 1:46.65, 1:47.19

Wow that was a Nice Average, this might even be my PB Ao12. First 5 solves are my PB Ao5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 13, 2016)

End of Round 43:

Sub 2:30
VilliusRibinskas: 2:22.69 1 more!

Sub 2:20
Pyr14: 2:22.12

Sub 2:00
Wowisthata10x10: 2:06.79 (Ao5) 
Berd: 2:05.64
Ordway: 1:47.04 1 more!

Round 44:

1. B' R2 B Dw' Uw2 L2 D Fw2 Lw2 L2 D2 Dw2 R Fw' U2 Dw' Lw' U' F2 Fw Dw2 R2 Lw' U2 D' Bw' R' B2 Uw F2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' L U' Bw2 U' Bw U2 Lw' R2 Fw Rw2 B' Uw Rw2 R D' L' D' Uw U Lw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' F2 D' F2 R'

2. Dw R2 L2 Rw' F U2 Rw U R' Rw L D2 Bw2 L2 B2 R D2 F' Uw2 F Bw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' F' Uw Rw' Lw2 B' Fw2 L2 R Dw Rw' Fw2 L2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Fw Lw Bw2 L2 Lw Bw L Uw Lw F2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 Lw B Fw2 F2

3. Fw2 U2 B Uw2 Bw' L Lw D2 B Rw' L Uw' D2 Lw R' U' B' U2 B' D Bw D' Fw2 F2 D2 Fw' D Uw' R' U2 Uw L R' Fw' L F' Dw D2 Lw Dw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 B' Bw' D2 R' D' Fw U2 Bw' R' Uw' Rw L Uw' Fw2 R B Fw'

4. L2 D2 Dw' B2 Rw2 R' Dw R' B2 Bw' D' Uw' Bw R' Rw Uw Rw F' Bw' Uw2 B' L D R2 F' Bw L2 B2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw F Lw U' B' Uw R2 Bw2 U2 Uw R' Dw' Bw Dw2 F U Uw' R Lw U2 R' L2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 F2

5. D2 Rw Bw' Rw2 Uw Fw Rw D Rw' Lw2 U B' F' Fw Rw' F Fw Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 F' L Uw' R' B' Uw2 U' F' L' Uw2 Bw' B Fw U Fw' Uw U' Bw R' Fw Lw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 F2 R Lw Bw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 Rw L' B' F' Lw' D2 Bw

6. U2 Bw2 R' F Dw2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw2 Lw2 D Dw' Bw' D2 L2 U Fw2 Rw D Uw' Rw2 L Lw' F Uw D' L' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' U D2 Lw2 U' R F D R Dw2 U' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Rw Fw R2 B Rw F Lw2 Fw B' Rw2 U2 D' Rw2 D Dw' F'

7. Bw' Rw' Lw2 R Fw2 U B' Dw' F' B2 L' F' R Bw Fw2 Lw B' Lw F Uw' R2 Dw R Fw R Fw2 Uw2 B Bw Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R' Fw' L D' R2 U' Uw D' Bw2 R2 F' Fw U' Fw2 Dw D Rw2 Dw' F' Bw' D2 Bw Fw2 D L U

8. Rw D2 U2 Uw Dw Fw2 L' U' Uw' Lw2 R' Bw2 B2 R D' Uw Fw2 R2 Uw' L U2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 U Fw' Lw B Bw' R' Bw Rw' L' Bw Uw' U Rw2 R' Bw2 Uw U2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 F U D2 Dw' Rw' Bw L' R2 U'

9. U' Uw D Lw Uw2 L2 B Rw Fw' D B' R D2 L' Fw' Uw Fw U2 Rw D' F Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 Lw R2 D2 U Dw R' F' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Dw U' F Uw Fw L2 Dw2 L R Lw U D Uw' B2 F' Uw Fw2 Bw Uw D2 Fw Uw2

10. U L' Fw' R' F' Bw2 U2 Bw B2 Dw' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw' D L2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 F' R' Lw2 Fw2 Bw' B2 Lw' Rw D F Lw' R' F Lw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' Lw R2 B2 Fw R U' Bw' Rw D L Rw Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw' D' Bw' R Lw' U Dw' Lw L2 F'

11. L2 B' Fw2 Dw' Uw' U B2 F' Rw' Uw' B D' L Rw U' Uw F2 R' D2 Rw' Uw' L' Uw' Dw2 B L F' Rw2 Bw Rw R2 B Uw' D Rw B Dw Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw D' B2 Fw Uw' U B R Lw Fw2 Uw2 F B

12. Rw Bw U' Lw2 Fw2 B' Dw2 Rw Bw2 R' L Lw' U2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw2 Rw B2 Fw D F' L F' R' F' Dw' Fw2 F2 Rw Lw' B Lw R Rw2 F2 R2 Rw2 U F' D Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B' R2 Dw U2 D' Fw D Fw2 B' Rw2 F' Dw' Rw L2 R2

Good Luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 16, 2016)

r44

race to sub 2:20

1/3

hoya (edge pairing kinda intuitive)
cstimer

this may be advertising but i was thinking of running a megaminx race to sub x if anyone's interested, thats an event i need to improve on a lot.

avg of 12
current: 2:16.37 (σ = 4.61)
best: 2:16.37 (σ = 4.61)

Average: 2:16.37 (σ = 4.61)
Mean: 2:17.16

Time List:
1. 2:21.79 (-3, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
2. 2:17.97 (1, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4) 
3. 2:14.08 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
4. 2:39.78 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -1) 
5. 2:02.46 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
6. 2:20.67 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 2:21.42 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
8. 2:11.94 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, -2)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
9. 2:10.35 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, -2) 
10. 2:09.49 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(5, -4)/(5, 0) 
11. 2:18.74 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -5) 
12. 2:17.26 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 16, 2016)

Race to sub 2:00 Round 44
1:55.02, 2:13.52, 1:52.82, 1:44.58, 2:17.58 = 2:00.45 Biggest sub 2 average fail for me. 2:17 was a lockup/ pop. 

Also I would like a megaminx race thread.


----------



## epride17 (Jan 18, 2016)

race to sub 2:15 round 44

0/3

2:19.06, 2:25.32, 2:17.82, 2:33.94, 2:06.03, 2:09.55, 2:16.27, 2:21.40, 2:00.76, 2:31.04, 2:13.41, 2:09.84 =2:16.81


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2016)

R44 Sub 2:00
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
avg of 12: 1:51.39

Time List:
1:46.26, 1:54.22, 1:45.98, 1:52.72, 1:52.40, 1:50.46, (2:27.78), 1:54.36, 1:47.83, 2:01.19, (1:37.65), 1:48.51


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2016)

End of Round 44

Sub 2:20:
Pyr14: 2:16.37 2 more

sub 2:15:
epride17: 2:16.81

Sub 2:
Wow is that a 10x10: 2:00.45 (Ao5)
Ordway Persyn: 1:51.39 Graduates!!!

round 45:

1. Lw2 B' Uw' U2 L2 Fw U2 D2 Uw L2 Lw2 D Rw2 L2 Uw R2 Fw D2 Lw2 U L2 U Uw L2 B R Lw' Dw F' B U D' Uw2 Rw' U2 B L2 Uw' L' R Lw D2 Dw' L' Dw D R' L' Lw B2 Rw Lw D B2 Fw2 Rw D2 R' D' R'

2. Bw Fw Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 B Dw Bw' D2 Fw2 B2 Dw B' Dw' B D Fw Rw R2 U' Fw' R' L U Dw' L Dw Fw Bw B D Uw Lw U2 Fw' Lw2 L U' L Bw2 D2 Rw F' L' Rw' B2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' R L2 Uw2 U Bw2 Uw Lw' B' L2 Uw'

3. Fw' Bw R2 D' R' B2 Bw F' Uw D Fw' L2 B' L' R2 U Rw2 Bw' R' U2 Fw F' Uw' Rw2 R' D R' Rw D2 B' Uw B F Rw D' Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw D F2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 Rw D2 F2 B Bw2 D Uw2 U' Bw2

4. R2 D B Lw2 Rw B F L' F R' Uw' Bw' B D2 U2 Rw' Lw' Dw R F' L2 U' R2 Lw' D' U Uw2 B F U' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Uw U' D' L2 U' Rw Fw2 Uw U B' Lw' F2 R2 F2 Rw U2 B' Uw' Dw2 Bw' F D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' U

5. L' Rw' D Lw Dw D2 Fw' B R L2 Uw' R Lw2 Fw' B' D2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 L Fw2 D2 F' R' Fw L' F Fw' R Fw2 R2 B U' Fw Bw F L2 Uw' Fw Rw2 F Uw B' Dw Uw L Rw' Dw Bw2

6. Bw' B2 Lw' F Rw2 Dw U2 Fw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Dw' B2 Dw2 F Lw' L2 Uw2 B' R' B R' Fw2 Rw' F2 Lw R' L Dw' L' Fw Dw' Rw B' F' D' Dw Bw' L2 R B Uw L R' B Fw Rw F R Rw F2 R2 L' Uw2 Bw2 D' Uw

7. Dw' Fw2 L' F Bw U2 Rw2 R Dw2 U D' Lw' Rw2 F' Rw F B2 Uw2 B Rw Uw R' Rw2 Bw L' D2 Fw2 B2 R2 Bw2 D' Fw Dw' Uw U' Rw2 Bw2 F D B2 R2 F2 D U2 Bw L2 R Dw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 F' Fw2 D' L' Uw' Fw2 D' L Dw'

8. Uw' Rw L Bw' Dw Uw2 D' F' Fw2 U2 D2 Rw Uw Fw Lw2 Dw D2 U2 Bw U L Lw' R2 Fw' B' Uw' Rw2 R' Lw2 Dw' Uw' D' U2 L2 F' B' Rw2 B2 U F' Bw2 Dw Uw2 F' D F2 Dw Bw2 Lw Uw' B2 Rw2 U' R' U2 B' D2 Lw F2 U'

9. D' Uw L U' Rw2 L' B2 D Fw2 F U' Uw' Rw2 Lw2 F' Dw' L' Fw' F2 Lw2 Uw F D Fw Rw' R Fw D2 B Lw U' F' Lw Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw' L2 B R U' F' Lw2 B' F Lw2 F B2 Rw2 B' Lw2 Uw D' Dw2 Lw2 Dw Uw R2 Rw' U

10. R' Dw L Bw2 Fw F' Uw Bw2 B2 Fw Lw U' R Uw R' Uw Dw Bw L' B2 Bw D U2 Dw' Bw Rw2 B2 F' Dw' F2 U Lw2 Dw' R2 U L' Fw' Bw' Rw Uw R Bw U' D R2 D2 Fw B R U' B2 Uw F' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' L' Fw U2

11. Lw' Bw2 Dw2 F B2 Fw' U2 Lw U' L Uw2 Fw2 D Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 F R Dw U2 D Rw2 D' B Lw R L2 B R Uw Fw' B Lw R2 L B' L2 Fw R2 U Lw2 F' R' L Dw D U Uw Lw D2 Dw2 R Dw' L' Bw2 U2 R' Bw2 Uw L

12. Rw2 Lw2 L2 F Uw' F' B' Dw2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 Lw2 U2 D Lw F2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 F' B2 U Dw B' F Lw Rw Bw' U' Fw2 Lw L2 R2 Dw F Dw2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' L2 D2 Lw F' D U Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' F R' Lw' D U2 Rw2

Good Luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 22, 2016)

avg of 12
current: 2:13.56 (σ = 7.59)
best: 2:13.56 (σ = 7.59)

Average: 2:13.56 (σ = 7.59)
Mean: 2:12.87

Time List:
1. 2:18.70 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
2. 2:12.45 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2) 
3. 2:17.41 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
4. 2:18.29 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
5. 1:55.26 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
6. 2:23.59 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
7. 1:59.50 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
8. 2:17.12 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
9. 2:19.41 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
10. 2:00.99 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(4, -5) 
11. 2:11.32 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
12. 2:20.38 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -4)

r45

race to sub 2:20

2/3

my megaminx race thread if anyones interested: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56903-megaminx-race-thread


----------



## epride17 (Jan 26, 2016)

race to sub 2:15

avg 2:11.30

2:08.20, 2:19.05, 1:52.12, 2:06.96, 2:24.66, 2:08.21, 2:05.29, 2:35.74, 2:14.79, 2:16.36, 2:09.05, 2:00.41


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 45
Race To Sub-2:00
Ao12: 1:56.71

Time List:
1:51.73, 2:02.14, 2:07.55, (1:43.03), 2:03.53, 1:47.79, (2:08.13), 1:55.76, 1:47.10, 2:00.64, 1:47.38, 2:03.43
#stilluseashengshou


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 29, 2016)

R45 sub 1:45
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
avg of 12: 1:51.898

Time List:
1:53.825, 1:41.302, 1:49.244, 1:48.366, 1:54.110, 2:01.647, 1:52.023, 1:54.975, (2:05.155), 1:51.931, 1:51.559, (1:40.418)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 29, 2016)

sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:13.56 1 more!

sub 2:15
epride17: 2:11.30 2 more

sub 2:00
forcefulness: 1:56.71 2 more

Sub 1:45
Ordway Persyn: 1:51.898

round 46:

1. U' Fw D Fw2 F B Bw D' R Lw2 L B' Lw2 D' Uw L2 U2 Bw' Dw Lw' D Uw' Rw2 R L B Uw' Dw2 R2 U' Fw Bw Dw Uw' L2 Bw' Uw' D2 Fw' U2 L' Fw' U2 Dw F2 R2 U' B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' B2 U D Rw2 F2 Dw U

2. Uw L' F2 D' Rw Uw2 R Dw2 B2 Fw2 U B Fw2 Lw2 D' F2 Uw F2 U2 Dw' D Uw Rw' Bw B' Lw D2 Rw' F' Dw L2 Bw R' Dw' R2 U' D Dw F' L' U' Dw Rw' F' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 R U2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U L2 Fw

3. D R2 Fw' Uw Lw' Bw B Fw2 L2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 U F2 U D' F2 Rw R2 Uw' Fw Rw D2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Bw' L2 U2 R Bw' Dw R B2 Dw' F2 Fw2 B2 Dw Uw' D' L Bw2 Fw' Lw' Rw' Fw' B' Uw R2 Bw F2 R' Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Lw2 D2 Bw2

4. Dw' B2 Dw D' R Lw2 Dw' D Fw Rw2 L2 Lw' R' D2 Fw L Rw Bw2 Lw Fw' Dw' B D2 Rw2 R2 Uw F U' F' Dw2 U D2 B' Lw Fw' Bw L' R Bw F B' Dw' Uw2 Bw' F Rw2 Lw2 L2 R F Lw Uw L' Bw Fw2 B U2 Rw2 R2 F2

5. Lw2 Uw2 U' Bw F' Fw Uw2 L' Fw' F2 D2 U Fw R2 Fw' Rw' Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Uw' Fw' R U2 Fw2 U D2 Fw2 L' F2 Lw' D2 B' Lw' Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw' Bw' D Bw Lw' Uw' D2 L2 Rw' Bw Lw Uw U B2 L2 Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Bw' Rw'

6. Uw Bw2 Rw Uw D L' U' Dw' B2 Rw' Lw' Dw' Bw2 R2 Rw D F' U2 Lw' Rw B' Lw2 B D' Bw D' Dw Fw2 F Uw U2 D2 B D2 B' Lw2 Fw2 D R2 D L2 Lw2 D Dw' F R' Uw Bw Fw' B' Lw2 R Dw' Lw Dw B' Dw' Fw U2 Lw'

7. B2 Lw Uw' Bw Fw' L' Fw Uw F' Fw2 U R2 Lw' F' D R2 Uw Rw' Bw B2 Lw' Rw Fw2 Bw2 Rw L' D' U Dw2 Uw' Bw' R L' B' Rw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' Uw' U2 Lw U' D2 Uw' Bw2 B2 Lw2 R' B2 Bw Uw' R Dw2 U' R D' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Dw2

8. Lw2 B D Rw Uw2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 U F D R U2 Rw' R' F Lw Uw Dw Fw Bw B' U2 R B L' Rw' Bw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F Lw2 F U Fw' L Rw2 F' Bw2 Uw2 R' Dw' D' Rw Bw Lw D' Fw2 B' D Dw' Uw' R' D U R' L Dw'

9. Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 U D2 F Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B Fw2 D Rw2 U Bw' Uw' F' Dw Rw2 Uw L R2 Bw2 U' R L2 Bw Dw' L Uw' Fw R' D' Rw Bw2 B2 Lw L F Lw' U Bw2 L' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw L2 Dw' F2 Lw' Dw' U' D' R2 Uw2 Dw'

10. F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Dw D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' R Fw D Fw' Lw Rw' U2 Dw R2 L' U' B F2 L2 Dw R U L2 Lw Bw Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' U Bw2 D2 Lw U Fw2 Rw L' F Fw R' Rw' Fw Rw' R Fw' F Rw Uw' Dw' L

11. U2 Lw' Uw2 R' Fw B D Dw' Bw R Rw' B2 F2 Lw R2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Lw' F U' Lw2 L2 U' Fw2 Rw' D' F L2 Dw Bw' L2 Fw Uw Bw' U' Rw' Fw B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw Fw' D Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' B L' Lw' U' Dw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Dw'

12. Dw L' D Fw Lw' L' B R' Fw F Lw Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 F L Rw2 Dw L2 Bw2 F Fw2 R2 Lw' Dw2 R Uw F' Rw F2 R' Dw2 L2 Uw B2 D Dw2 Bw' Uw' R' Dw Uw2 Fw F' Bw' U2 Dw F2 Dw' F' Uw Bw U2 Lw Fw' Bw2 U Dw2 Rw

Good luck!


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 30, 2016)

r46

race to sub 2:20

avg of 12
current: 2:14.14 (σ = 8.39)
best: 2:14.14 (σ = 8.39)

Average: 2:14.14 (σ = 8.39)
Mean: 2:15.00

Time List:
1. 2:36.15 L U L U L B' U' L l r' b' 
2. 2:06.83 L R B' U' L B' R' B l' r b' u 
3. 2:14.24 U L U B' U L R U l' u' 
4. 2:05.40 B' R L' B' U R B R l u 
5. 2:21.18 L' B' R' L B' R B' R' r' u 
6. 2:06.89 R L' B U R L' R' B l r b' u 
7. 2:26.57 U L' U L' R' U L' R' B' l' r b' 
8. 2:13.95 U B' L R U B' R' B' l r b' u 
9. 2:28.04 U B R' L' B' U L' B l' b u' 
10. 2:02.44 L' R' L U' R L U' B r' b' u 
11. 2:10.75+ U' L B' R' B U' L U' r b' u 
12. 2:07.61 U R L' B L' R L' B L l' b u'

i graduate


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 30, 2016)

R46
race to sub-2:00

avg of 12: 1:57.15

Time List:
2:01.37, 1:55.23, 1:59.78, 1:55.12, 2:06.26, 1:50.90, (1:43.71), (2:14.88), 1:52.83, 2:03.27, 1:57.41, 1:49.36
one more


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 2, 2016)

Round 46
Race to sub 3:00

*3:08.28*

03:05.43, 02:57.78, 03:16.05, 03:04.50, (03:24.93), 03:19.60, (02:52.07), 03:21.74, 03:13.03, 03:05.22, 02:57.02, 03:02.02

It's been a long time since I've put any effort into 5x5. I'd really like to break down that 3:00 wall though. Maybe getting back into this race will give me the motivation I need to get it done. Average of 12 takes a long time though. I'll do my best to do all 12 each round, but I might have to wuss out and do the occasional Average of 5 in the interest of time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 5, 2016)

End of round 46:

Sub 3:00
earth2dan: 3:08.28

Sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:14.14 Graduates!!!

sub 2:00
Forcefulness: 1:57.15 1 more!

Round 47:

1. F2 Dw2 L' Dw' B2 Uw B2 L R' Dw' Lw' U' Fw2 D Fw L F' Lw L D Rw' R L Bw F Rw2 F' B' U' Lw' R2 F2 Fw Uw' B' Uw F2 Bw R2 D2 Bw2 L U Rw2 L' Bw D2 Rw L2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Rw F2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Rw' L

2. B2 U' Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Dw F' R' Fw2 Uw2 R Rw2 L' U' L2 Bw D2 U2 Bw2 R' Rw L' D2 Bw2 Lw Dw Uw' B Rw U Dw Bw Uw2 R2 U Lw U Lw2 F2 Rw R Dw2 R2 Uw' L' Fw' Bw' Uw Rw2 B Bw2 F2 R Fw2 Bw Uw U Rw2 B'

3. Rw' B F2 Bw Uw' U2 F' L2 Lw' Fw B2 U2 Dw' L2 Lw' Uw' U B2 Fw Lw' L Bw F' Lw' U R Bw F Dw Uw F2 D L' B2 Uw L2 D F Bw' Uw2 F Dw' B2 F' L Lw' U' D' Fw2 F U2 B2 Lw' Fw' Uw F' Lw F Dw' B

4. Dw Fw' F2 L' Fw' Bw R2 F2 R2 F2 Dw2 U' L' U D Dw' Uw2 L2 B2 D' F' B' Fw Bw U' R2 Rw' Fw U' Dw Lw2 Bw' B Uw R' Dw Bw R Dw2 Rw' Lw' Fw' B Dw R2 F' U' Bw2 Dw D' B2 D' Bw2 Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 Dw' F Uw2

5. Lw F D2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 D' Uw2 U' L' Uw Lw' Dw2 R2 F' Dw2 B' Rw2 Uw' D' R2 Uw R2 Bw U2 Lw Bw D Rw L2 U' F L2 F2 Fw2 L' Lw' Fw' Bw2 F2 Uw' D2 R Uw' F2 R Fw2 L' U Bw' Lw Uw Lw Bw Uw Bw' Dw' Rw' F U'

6. D Dw B2 L2 Fw U' D' Bw' U' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 B2 U Fw2 D' Rw R D Bw2 Uw2 D R U Rw' Lw B2 R' F2 Bw Lw Dw' U Lw2 Dw F' Lw2 B F U' L2 Dw' Lw Uw' Rw' Fw B2 Dw' F U' B2 Dw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 D2 U L'

7. B' F' Fw2 L2 D2 U F2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Lw Fw B F' Rw2 Uw' D2 Rw' Lw2 F' U2 Bw D Lw' B' Uw F2 Dw2 B' F U' Fw Rw2 R' F2 Fw' Rw' L2 U Rw' Uw2 F Uw2 B F U Lw' D' Bw Rw Dw' R Bw Rw2 Fw2 D L' Dw2 L

8. Rw D L Lw' Rw Fw Dw Uw' F2 D Bw' Dw' Rw' R2 Bw' Dw' U' B2 L2 Bw2 Dw2 R Uw2 Lw' Uw F2 Bw' Dw' U2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Bw' B' F2 Uw2 D' Rw Uw' L U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' U' Dw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Dw B Lw Rw2 R' B2 L2 Lw'

9. Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 R2 Uw Fw2 R2 Bw Rw2 Fw Uw2 U L U2 R L' Rw F Bw D Dw2 B2 U Bw Fw' F2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' Lw' B2 D U2 Rw2 Bw U Dw' Lw' D' U' R2 B' Rw R' D Rw2 B2 D2 Fw B' D2 Fw L D2 Uw' F Dw'

10. Lw U Rw Lw2 Bw2 R' Lw' Fw R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' Fw2 L2 B' Lw Bw' D' Lw' Dw2 L2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 L B2 R2 D B2 L' U L' D R2 Bw2 Uw' U' B2 Dw' Lw2 Dw U D' Bw2 D Bw Rw Dw' Rw' D' F U L' Uw' Bw'

11. Dw Lw2 R2 L' Uw2 L' Rw2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw R2 L2 Uw2 Dw' L2 D Bw2 Lw' U2 F2 Rw' D' Uw R' L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' Bw2 Uw2 F Rw Dw Fw R2 Rw F' Lw2 F' Lw F2 Dw2 D' Fw' D Fw R2 Bw2 Lw' R2 Bw' R D B2

12. F' B2 L2 B2 Bw' D' B2 Lw B U2 D2 L R2 Dw2 Fw U2 F U' Uw2 D2 Dw Bw Dw R Fw B' L Lw2 Rw' F2 Fw Dw U2 L2 B2 Lw Dw U2 B' Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R D F' Fw Rw' F Rw2 B' R D' Dw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 U' Fw L' Lw


Good luck!


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey I just found this thread, thought I'd hop on, I'm racing to sub-1:00 I currently avg about 1:09-1:11 or so, Yes I know I'm very fast... Not all that seasoned though I picked up cubing in September of last year or so... anyhow here are my first results:

1:09.62, 1:10.63, 1:03.22, (1:19.34), 1:12.43, 1:01.56, (1:00.07), 1:08.99, 1:11.53, 1:01.10, 1:15.71, 1:10.29
Average = 1:08.51
better than average but i still have 8.51 seconds to shave off....


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 47
Race to sub 3:00

*3:05.65*

3:15.19, 3:14.71, 2:54.26, (3:16.87), 3:09.03, 3:01.54, 3:12.60, 3:11.76, 2:56.87, (2:45.60), 3:02.36, 2:58.15


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 5, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Hey I just found this thread, thought I'd hop on, I'm racing to sub-1:00 I currently avg about 1:09-1:11 or so, Yes I know I'm very fast... Not all that seasoned though I picked up cubing in September of last year or so... anyhow here are my first results:
> 
> 1:09.62, 1:10.63, 1:03.22, (1:19.34), 1:12.43, 1:01.56, (1:00.07), 1:08.99, 1:11.53, 1:01.10, 1:15.71, 1:10.29
> Average = 1:08.51
> better than average but i still have 8.51 seconds to shave off....



Are you sure this isn't 4x4? Sorry for questioning you, but getting sub 1:10 on 5x5 in less than half a year is quite ludicrous.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

It's 5x5. I know... i do spend to much time on it though. sooner or later I need to pick life or cubing... and when I said i picked it up cubing in septeber I meant 5x5 cubing. Typo 



> Are you sure this isn't 4x4? Sorry for questioning you, but getting sub 1:10 on 5x5 in less than half a year is quite ludicrous./QUOTE]


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 47
> Race to sub 3:00
> 
> *3:05.65*
> ...



New record average of 12 I see, Congrats..


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 6, 2016)

R47
Race To Sub-2:00
Ao12: 1:50.469

Time List:
(1:35.727), 1:46.951, 1:41.167, 1:47.007, 2:03.384, 1:45.401, (2:04.312), 1:47.177+, 1:59.016, 1:53.816, 1:52.537, 1:48.233
I graduate! So close to a Sub-1:50 average too.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 6, 2016)

r47

race to sub 2:15

avg of 12
current: 2:16.77 (σ = 6.24)
best: 2:16.77 (σ = 6.24)

Average: 2:16.77 (σ = 6.24)
Mean: 2:18.32

Time List:
1. 2:05.35+ (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 2:19.13 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
3. 2:09.07 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4) 
4. 2:15.85 (-3, 5)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0) 
5. 2:25.03+ (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
6. 2:09.71 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
7. 2:46.78 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
8. 2:20.41 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -1) 
9. 2:13.27 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
10. 2:14.51 (-3, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, -2) 
11. 2:12.86 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5) 
12. 2:27.77 (-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:51.34
worst: 2:30.03

mean of 3
current: 2:18.17 (σ = 6.42)
best: 2:05.99 (σ = 20.98)

avg of 5
current: 2:16.35 (σ = 5.04)
best: 2:08.30 (σ = 10.65)

avg of 12
current: 2:13.40 (σ = 9.15)
best: 2:13.40 (σ = 9.15)

Average: 2:13.40 (σ = 9.15)
Mean: 2:12.95

Time List:
2:16.16, 2:18.30, 1:59.47, 2:09.97, 2:21.57, 1:56.60, 2:30.03, 1:51.34, 2:17.43, 2:10.85, 2:20.75, 2:22.88

Race to sub 2!


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 47
Race to sub 2:00
1:58.19, 1:40.13, 2:10.14, 1:40.87,1:58.94 = 1:50.00 average of 5
sub 1:55 yay


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 47 sub 1:45 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
avg of 12: 1:53.682

Time List:
1:53.274, 1:49.016, 1:59.823, 1:48.039, 2:02.778, 1:57.766, 1:59.291, (1:47.587), 1:49.019, 1:48.470, 1:49.341, (2:10.642)

little rusty here


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

End of round 47:

sub 3:00
earth2dan: 3:05.65

sub 2:15
pyr14: 2:16.77

sub 2:00
Berd: 2:13.40
Forcefullness: 1:50.46 Graduates !!!
Wowisthata10x10: 1:50.00 (Ao5) 2 more (I think)

sub 1:45
Ordway Persyn: 1:53.68

I'm convinced that gateway cuber is a faker so I'm not including his results. Seems like Jay scared him away though.

Round 48

1. Rw B' Fw' Bw2 U2 D' B' D Lw' B' D Fw D2 Uw B2 F' Lw' D2 F2 Bw' Rw B L Uw2 Dw' B' Fw2 Rw2 B' D' Rw2 Dw D2 Rw' L' U Bw Fw Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 U2 B Bw R D2 Lw D' F Dw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Lw' Uw2 U L' Dw2

2. Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' B F2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 L D2 Rw2 U' Bw2 Lw' U D' Rw2 D2 Fw Rw' F2 U' L2 Uw2 Lw' Uw D' L2 F' D' R2 F' D Bw F R' Lw' U' Rw2 L U2 Bw B F U' Dw D2 B F' D' Rw2 D2 L R' Rw2 Dw

3. L2 Bw2 Dw U' F D2 Bw Dw2 R D2 Uw' U B Dw2 Lw2 U' F R2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Rw' D U' F2 D2 U2 F' Lw2 B R2 Dw2 U Lw2 Uw' U2 Fw U' Bw Uw R B2 F U' Rw B Uw Lw' R' Bw R' D Uw' F2 R Lw2 L2 B2 Dw2 Uw

4. D' L' B' Lw' Bw2 D2 Fw Bw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Rw U D Bw Rw Dw2 L2 Lw D Rw' L' U2 B' L2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 Fw B' Uw' R Dw R Dw' Uw D B Fw U Bw2 Rw D2 Uw Lw B' Fw L2 Uw2 B' Bw2 D F2 Uw2 F' L' U2 Uw Dw Fw2

5. Uw' Lw' Rw' Dw Fw' Uw Dw Lw' R Uw' Lw2 L B' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Uw' L U D' Fw B2 F2 L Uw' Lw2 R' Fw2 B' U Lw Uw2 Rw' Dw L2 Fw' F2 B2 Uw2 F Dw Rw' U Fw' F2 Uw B F' Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' L' U D F' Lw2

6. D Bw2 D U2 Fw L' U R D' Dw U2 L' D' Uw' F' L2 R D Fw' F Rw Uw2 Rw' Dw U2 F2 Dw' D' Fw2 Uw' F2 D' L Fw2 Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 D2 B D B' R Bw D2 R Fw R' Dw L2 Dw' Lw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 D Rw Fw' Dw2

7. Fw Bw2 F Uw Lw' U' Dw' F Fw Rw2 Dw2 F Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 U Rw' U2 Bw R L' D' F2 B2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' B' R' L Lw Fw2 F U Lw2 Dw' L Fw' U D' Rw' Lw Uw2 R2 D2 U' Rw2 F Bw' Rw2 Bw' Uw' B' Bw

8. Rw2 D L U2 D Lw' L2 B L F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L2 D2 Bw' D2 R F' Rw Lw2 U Uw2 B R U Lw' Bw' L' U Dw' Lw U2 Dw2 R' Bw Lw2 R Rw Fw Rw' D' Dw2 R Uw Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' Fw Bw2 R2 F Rw2 Uw' Fw' R' Dw D Uw

9. L2 Dw' Rw2 B' Fw L' Dw Uw' L Rw' U' L Fw Lw2 F D2 L B2 D2 Fw U F2 Dw D' Bw2 Fw' D2 U2 Dw' B Uw2 U Fw' B Dw2 L' U2 Dw2 R2 D' Uw R2 Rw2 Dw U' Uw' F' R Bw Dw2 Lw' D2 Fw D Lw B Fw2 L F' Uw

10. Bw U2 Uw' Lw R' Fw2 Lw2 D Dw' Uw2 R Fw2 Lw B2 F' Rw' U' Rw' Fw' D Bw' Rw2 R2 Uw U D' Fw' U2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 U2 F2 L2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 L2 F2 B2 Lw2 D' Dw' Fw F' Bw2 B Lw Fw' U B2 Lw' B L2 B' L' R2 Fw2 U2 Dw

11. Lw2 Bw' Dw2 D Lw2 B D2 F2 B2 L Uw2 L' Fw Bw' Uw' Bw2 B' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 Rw Dw B' Uw2 Fw' R' F2 Fw R F Fw' Bw' U' R2 B' Fw2 Lw' B2 Uw' B2 R' Rw' Lw' B2 L2 Rw Lw F Rw Bw F Rw' D Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2

12. B2 Bw' D' F B' Bw' U Lw Rw' Fw F Bw' D2 Rw' Bw R' Lw2 F B Fw2 Bw Uw R' Bw Rw D2 Rw' Lw' U2 Bw2 L Fw' D F' Rw' L2 Lw' F Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' B' L Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 Dw D2 L' Fw D2 Dw' B' Bw' D' Uw2 Fw' R

Good luck!


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 48
1:54.94 average of 5
1:44.45, 1:48.96, 2:11.41, 2:02.47, 1:53.18 lol my hands are cold


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 13, 2016)

R48
Sub-1:45
avg of 12: 1:48.419

Time List:
1:51.784, 1:52.810, 1:44.010, 1:43.750, 1:46.010, 1:48.650, (1:58.500), 1:50.290, (1:37.700), 1:54.830, 1:43.080, 1:48.980


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 48
Race to sub 3:00
*2:53.82*

2:56.85, 2:43.57, 2:43.16, (3:20.03), 2:58.79, 2:46.43, (2:41.65), 2:49.35, 2:47.55, 2:59.25, 3:11.15, 3:02.11

PB AO5 and AO12!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> New record average of 12 I see, Congrats..



Thanks! And again this week  Hopefully I can keep it going.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 20, 2016)

r48

race to sub 2:15

avg of 12
current: 2:18.88 (σ = 5.19)
best: 2:18.88 (σ = 5.19)

Average: 2:18.88 (σ = 5.19)
Mean: 2:18.80

Time List:
1. 2:18.39 U B U L R B U' B' l' r' b u 
2. 2:11.87 U B' U' B' L' R L' B' u 
3. 2:23.47 L U R B' U R' L R l r' b u 
4. 2:23.05 L' R' L' R L R' B U' l' r u' 
5. 2:28.11 L U' B' R' B' L' R B l' b u' 
6. 2:12.95 B' R B' R B' L U L' l' r' b 
7. 2:27.42+ R' L R L U' L' R' U r b u' 
8. 2:08.70 U L B' R L' B R' B' l' r u 
9. 2:19.90 U B' U B' L R U' R l' r' b u' 
10. 2:16.27 U' R' L R' B R U L' l' r' 
11. 2:13.50 U B' U B' L B' U' R r 
12. 2:21.93 R' U R B' L U' B R' l r u'

well i suck at 5x5..


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2016)

Race to sub 2!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 21, 2016)

R48 sub 1:45 Hoya
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-20
avg of 12: 1:52.264

Time List:
1:48.055, 1:51.611, 1:52.243, (2:05.048), 1:55.294, (1:37.203), 1:54.974, 1:52.775, 1:55.903, 1:48.343, 1:50.723, 1:52.715


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 21, 2016)

End of round 48:

sub 3:00
Earth2Dan: 2:53.82 2 more

sub 2:15
pyr14: 2:18.88

sub 2:00
Berd 2:05.50
Wowisthata10x10: 1:54.94 (Ao5) 1 more!

Sub 1:45
Ordway Persyn: 1:52.26
Forcefullness: 1:48.41

Round 49:

1. B Lw' B' Bw Fw' U Fw2 U' Fw F Uw L B2 Rw' L' D2 Dw' L2 Fw' F U' Uw2 D2 Bw2 U D Dw' Lw' F' Lw2 Rw' Fw L' Fw' Dw L2 B F' R' Bw' D2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Lw2 F2 Dw U' Uw' Bw' U' Fw Rw Bw2 U' F U Rw D' R2

2. R2 L U2 Fw Lw Bw2 D' B F2 L2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' L' R' F Fw2 Dw B2 R Uw2 L2 Lw Bw Uw2 B' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw2 F2 Fw' U F' Bw' U' D' Bw2 R' Dw2 Fw2 F B' R' U F' U' Uw2 Fw Lw' L D2 R2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 U2 R' U Fw

3. Bw Dw2 Fw2 D Lw' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 F2 L2 Dw' Lw U2 D2 Lw2 L2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw' B Rw Dw2 B' Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' Dw D2 Uw2 L2 Dw Fw Bw Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' Rw2 Uw R2 D2 B2 Dw' U F2 L' Bw2 B2 D Lw' Rw Bw2

4. Lw' R F2 Uw2 Lw D2 U' B R' B' F Uw D Dw Bw' Dw' F2 Uw B' Lw' F2 L2 D' B Fw' F2 Bw Lw2 Bw B2 Uw Bw Uw2 D' Fw Lw F2 Rw R' Lw2 U Rw Dw2 D' F' U' R' Lw' Fw' Uw' Dw' Lw' Fw U2 Lw L2 F' Lw Uw2 D

5. Dw2 Uw U Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 Rw' B Bw' Uw D' Fw2 D Fw D B L' F D2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw U Uw' F2 U' Bw' Uw' Bw2 L B' L2 Lw2 D' U B2 Bw R2 Dw U Fw' U2 Bw R' Fw' F Rw2 Uw' F' Uw B2 Dw' B' D' F2

6. Lw' Fw Uw D B2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 F2 Lw' Bw F Dw2 D Rw' Bw2 D' R' Uw Rw2 B Bw Dw' F' D' L2 F' Dw D2 Uw Fw Dw2 B' Bw' Rw Lw Uw2 L Uw2 Rw L' Lw' Fw Uw U' D2 Fw L2 Dw Uw D2 Lw2 Dw' U' B' Fw Bw Uw D' Dw2

7. U' L' B2 Bw D2 Rw' Bw2 F2 L2 F2 Fw2 D' U B2 Rw2 B2 Dw D F Lw2 Dw Bw' D2 Bw2 Dw2 U' B' D Uw Rw Fw' F' Lw' R D' Rw' L2 Uw L' Rw U' Fw' Rw2 Dw D Uw2 Bw2 Rw' L2 Lw' R F Uw D2 L2 Lw' Bw' F' B Lw'

8. Dw' Lw' Rw2 Fw U L B' Lw2 Uw2 F B D' Lw2 B U B2 Dw' U' Fw2 U D Lw' Bw Lw2 Dw L2 Fw2 D U Fw' F' Dw F2 Bw' L' Uw' R' Dw2 Uw L F2 Lw' U2 Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 Lw U D' F Rw B2 Lw' Fw Dw Rw' Bw' U' Fw

9. Dw' D L' Lw2 R2 U2 Rw' Dw2 L2 U Dw Uw R2 D Lw' Uw' Bw2 F Uw' L Dw D' Rw Lw2 B2 Dw' R' D' Lw2 Fw D2 Dw2 F' Fw Uw2 Bw U2 Bw2 L' B' U' D2 L2 Dw2 D Bw' U' Fw Rw2 L2 Lw R2 Uw' Fw R' Fw F Uw' Dw' R

10. Rw' L' Bw' Rw F2 Dw' U F2 B' L2 R Fw' L2 B' Dw' L Dw' Bw' U Bw2 F2 L' F L2 B Bw' R' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw R' D Dw Lw Uw D' L2 D B U2 B Fw' L2 B' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 R Bw' B2 Dw U R Fw U F' Lw2 L R2

11. L2 Uw D' Rw2 Bw2 D2 U' F2 B U L Rw2 Bw' Rw2 F U' Uw2 Bw2 B2 Lw' D' R' Bw2 F' B2 D' Dw Rw2 Bw Dw2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw L2 U2 F Lw2 L U' Uw Fw' U Uw Bw L2 Uw B2 F' Uw' F' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' F'

12. D' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' U F2 Dw' B' Fw2 U Uw2 Bw' Rw' F' L2 U2 Fw' L2 F Bw' R B2 Lw' Uw2 R L B2 Fw F' Bw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 Lw B U L' R2 Uw2 F' D2 Bw Fw' U R2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw U L2 Dw2 U' L' Uw' U'

Good luck!


----------



## Chicken29843 (Feb 21, 2016)

R49
Race to Sub-1:45
I was forcefulness but I accidentally logged out, realized I didn't know the information for that account or the email it was tied to so this exists now lmao
avg of 12: 1:53.409

Time List:
2:01.380, (2:20.760), 1:44.940, 1:56.730, 1:38.470, 1:51.410, 1:54.650, 1:51.290, 1:49.780, 2:03.950, (1:33.230), 2:01.490
Only good thing about this average was the pb single


----------



## xsrvmy (Feb 22, 2016)

R49 sub-1:15
1:20.06, 1:16.37, 1:15.47, 1:21.54, 1:25.53, 1:12.96, (1:27.72), 1:14.05, (1:07.49), 1:16.69, 1:26.32, 1:15.02 = 1:18.41
bochuang's cool


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 23, 2016)

utter fail
r49

race to sub 2:15

avg of 12
current: 2:26.09 (σ = 13.20)
best: 2:26.09 (σ = 13.20)

Average: 2:26.09 (σ = 13.20)
Mean: 2:26.23

Time List:
1. 2:09.51 L U' R L U L' R L' l' b u' 
2. 2:16.28 L' U' R' B' R' B' U L' l r' u 
3. 2:21.06 L R' U' R' L' B R' B' r b u 
4. 2:25.95 L B R' B' L B L R' r' u' 
5. 2:06.68 U R B R' L' B L U R' r b' u' 
6. 2:11.88 U R' U' B L U L B l u 
7. 2:38.19 U B U R' B R U B r' b' u 
8. 2:47.16 B U B L U' R B' L r' b' 
9. 2:14.59 U' L U B' L' R L' U l' r b u 
10. 2:43.31+ U' R U B R' B' R' L l' r' b 
11. 2:38.47 R U L' U' R U' L' U l b' 
12. 2:41.61 U L' R' U' L U' L R B l u

maybe i need to take a snooze


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2016)

Race to sub 2!


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Feb 27, 2016)

R49
Race to sub 2
1:56.16, 1:48.79, 1:49.25, 2:11.90, 1:48.33= 1:51.40ao5
2:11 was most.terrible.g perm.ever.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2016)

R49 sub 1:45 (Hoya)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-1
avg of 12: 1:48.861

Time List:
1:44.951, (2:07.504), 2:06.564, 1:51.507, 1:49.819, 1:45.416, (1:32.214), 1:44.271, 1:53.543, 1:48.933, 1:46.449, 1:37.156

that counting 2:06  a counting 1:37 tho


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2016)

End of round 49:

sub 2:15: 
pyr14: 2:26.09

sub 2:
Berd: 2:06.19
wowisthata10x10: 1:51.40 (ao5) Graduates!!!

sub 1:45
Forcefulness: 1:53.40
Ordway Persyn: 1:48.86

sub 1:15
xsrvmy: 1:18.41

round 50:

1. F Bw' R' D L2 Fw' L' Dw2 Rw Fw' R F2 Uw B2 R' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U L2 Uw' Bw' F' Fw' Dw' Fw' Bw' L2 Lw2 U Lw' L R' Uw' R Rw U2 B R' Bw F2 B' Fw U2 R' Rw Lw' F2 Bw' L' Rw' Lw' Uw F2 Rw2 Uw U2 B2 D2 Lw2

2. Bw' Dw F2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Bw D2 L' Bw R' B' R2 Dw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 F D2 Bw2 U Lw R' Dw Uw2 F' Fw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 D2 F' Rw R Uw Rw L Fw2 Dw Fw' Dw U2 D' L Bw L2 Fw L2 B2 L F B' Fw Lw2 Rw L F2

3. R2 Dw Fw' B2 R Dw2 D Rw2 R' D' Bw' Dw2 L' Dw2 Bw' Dw' B2 Bw' Uw Fw B' Rw U Uw' D Fw Dw Rw2 R2 F' B' R' Rw Lw' Uw2 Bw' D' Bw D' Fw2 Bw Uw Rw Dw2 Lw Uw Lw Rw' D' U Dw' Rw2 Bw B2 L' Lw2 Dw2 F Bw Lw

4. Dw2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' L' Dw' B2 D' U F' Dw2 D2 Bw2 F2 L' Rw Lw F' Fw' B' D Rw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 F D' U2 Rw2 Dw2 U' D2 Fw' B Bw2 U2 Uw2 R Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 Rw Dw' B2 Uw' B' Rw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 F D' Lw B

5. Bw2 U2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 U' Dw2 Uw' F Bw' Dw2 Rw Dw Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' D' U Bw' U' L' Dw2 D' U Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 F R2 Lw' B2 Dw2 R Fw2 Lw Dw2 L Rw2 D U2 Fw L U R' D U' Dw2 Bw' Lw' B Fw' R2 Dw B2 L2

6. Bw' U2 Dw' D2 L Uw' Rw' D2 Uw2 R2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Fw2 R' D' Uw Bw' B' Lw' B' L2 Fw2 B2 L2 D U2 Rw Bw' Rw' Fw' D' B Bw' U L' Uw2 Dw B2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 R Uw' D' F' B' Bw Dw Rw' Fw' Uw' R' D Uw B Fw Bw2 Rw' Dw2

7. D B2 F Uw Lw2 U Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 B' L F' L2 Lw Bw D' Uw' B D' Lw' L D2 U2 Dw Rw' Dw' B Uw D' R2 Lw Rw2 F' Bw D2 Lw2 B Uw F Uw' Bw Fw F2 L2 D2 B Lw' R Dw' Fw2 Bw Lw F2 Lw2 B Bw' Dw' Bw U

8. Bw2 U' F L' F2 D R2 Bw B L Lw2 Dw R' L Rw2 D' Dw2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' Bw U2 Lw' D2 Fw Rw' D2 R Lw Bw Fw2 U' Bw' F Dw2 U Lw' B Uw D' Dw2 F D2 Fw U D2 R Uw L Rw' Bw U' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw Uw'

9. Lw2 Rw' B R2 Lw2 Fw' L D Bw' U' F2 U' B2 Dw F B' Bw' Rw' U' Bw2 L2 Bw' F2 U Bw Fw' R2 Dw2 Bw Rw' B U2 Fw2 D Rw' B' L' F2 R L Uw2 R Lw F' Rw' Dw' B2 U2 R L' Dw' Lw' F2 Bw2 D Bw Fw2 Uw2 R Rw

10. Uw' B' U2 Dw2 Uw Fw D' B' L2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw' Dw' L D' L B' Uw Dw2 D U Bw' Rw' B2 Lw' Bw' Fw' D Bw B D Dw Bw' U' R2 Uw Fw2 B2 U L F' Uw' Dw' Bw' L' U Uw2 Dw Fw' D2 U2 Dw R2 L' D U' Uw' Lw2 Uw'

11. D Bw' Uw' Rw Bw Lw U2 D L R Uw' Fw' Bw' D' L2 U' F D' L2 Bw' Fw' B2 Lw D' Bw2 L2 Fw2 Bw' Uw Dw2 B2 Bw2 F Uw' B' R Dw' F' R' B U' Lw' F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 F' B' Rw Dw U2 Uw2 B Bw' Fw' D2 U2 L' F2 D

12. R B2 Bw2 D F Bw2 D2 Uw' U Dw2 L Rw2 Lw2 U' B Bw' Uw' B Fw' Dw D2 L2 Lw2 D2 B' L2 Fw Rw' B' Rw' Bw2 D' R' L' B2 Rw' Lw2 Fw D U' Rw R L F' L2 B' Dw D2 L' U Fw B D' U Uw2 Bw' F' Dw' L2 B'

Good luck!


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Mar 5, 2016)

Round 50
Race to sub 1:50.00 (ao5)
1:38.97, 1:50.72, 1:55.16, 1:44.68, 1:42.39=1:45.93
PB ao5 lolwut

I need to update my signature


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 6, 2016)

Round 50
Race to Sub 3:00
*2:52.88*

2:54.32, 2:46.59, 2:55.52, 2:44.98, 2:55.45, 2:57.78, (2:42.02), 2:58.90, 2:57.33, (3:03.26), 2:49.98, 2:47.92

I almost got through the whole average sub 3:00. Got nervous and messed up a G-Perm on that 3:03 solve... Oh well, I'm still pretty happy with this average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

R50 sub 1:45 (hoya)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-8
avg of 12: 1:42.071

Time List:
1:39.549, (1:51.504), 1:45.249, 1:42.384, 1:38.229, (1:31.410), 1:46.724, 1:33.594, 1:36.302, 1:46.243, 1:47.403, 1:45.031

Wow that happened, Relubing your cube helps a lot.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

End of round 50:

Sub 3:
earth2dan: 2:52.88 1 more!

Sub 1:50
Wowisthata10x10: 1:45.93 (Ao5) 2 more

Sub 1:45
Ordway Persyn: 1:42.07 2 more

Round 51

1. U Dw' L' Fw Bw2 Uw Bw Dw D Uw2 L Lw' Rw' F2 Bw2 Uw Dw' Fw2 U' B' U' L2 Rw Bw2 D B' F' Dw Uw2 B Dw B2 R2 D2 F Lw' L' Uw Dw R2 B' Fw2 R' D R D Lw' R U' B Dw R2 B' Bw' U' Rw2 B' Bw' Lw' Uw

2. Rw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Dw2 B' Rw2 B L' F Uw L' B2 Fw R' U Bw' F L' F' Fw2 L2 Rw B Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' B2 R' Lw F' Lw' L' Dw Rw2 B' F Rw R' Uw2 R2 D2 Bw' Fw' U' Dw Bw2 U D2 F' B2 Rw F R'

3. B Rw2 Uw' U' Lw R2 B2 Uw' F' L2 Fw' Dw' Uw' L' Uw' Bw Lw' F2 R2 Rw' D2 B' Rw' Bw B2 Lw Fw' B2 Uw2 L' Rw' Dw2 B' Bw' L' U Fw' F2 Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw U' Lw F L B Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw Uw2 R' B D2 B2 Fw Uw D2 Rw2

4. Dw Lw' Dw U2 Lw L' R2 Bw2 R F Lw' Fw' Uw' D' B' Rw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw F2 D2 Bw D Bw Fw R F' Fw Uw2 Rw2 B U2 Uw2 R' Bw Lw2 Fw' Lw2 U' B' Uw' Lw' F' U' D' L' Lw R2 Uw2 Rw D F' R2 B2 U' Fw' B2 Lw2 B2

5. B' Rw' Dw D' L' Uw' Lw' Rw2 Uw' D Rw' R F D U' Dw Rw' Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 B' R Uw' Lw2 F Uw' Lw' B Uw2 R' L' Dw Rw Fw2 D2 Bw2 R2 L B2 Dw2 D' U2 Fw Rw' Fw2 D' U2 Rw2 Dw Bw B' Lw' D2 R Rw U Rw

6. U' L' Fw2 D2 R' Dw2 F L' Fw2 D Fw' Dw2 B2 Dw U Lw Uw L Fw Dw2 U2 D Uw' L' D2 L Lw2 U' L R U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw' Dw F2 U F2 B2 Rw2 R B F2 D2 Rw2 F' Fw' Rw2 Dw Bw' Lw' F2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 B2

7. Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 U2 F2 Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' B U Rw' U2 F Uw2 Fw' B2 U' D2 Bw2 Dw B' L' Bw2 Rw2 Dw U2 Lw2 L' R2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Rw Lw D' U' Fw' F' R' Fw' D R Fw Bw B L B D' Uw2 R Fw2 U2 R' U'

8. B2 Rw U' D B' D2 L Bw2 Fw2 B Lw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 B' L2 Bw R Lw' Rw' Bw' U' D2 Lw D2 B Uw2 Fw Uw2 Dw' Fw' Uw' D2 R' Fw Lw2 L F Rw' L2 Bw2 R' D2 Dw2 Rw Lw' Uw2 R' Bw Dw' Uw2 L2 Uw' Dw' Lw L' Uw' Lw' Dw' Uw

9. Rw2 B2 Rw B2 L2 Lw' Dw' B2 F' Dw Fw2 Lw B2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F' B2 Dw R Fw' Uw2 F2 D Lw' Dw2 Bw2 L Uw' L2 B Rw U L Dw2 Fw R Lw' Bw2 B2 Uw' Dw B Rw' R2 Dw Fw' D2 Uw Fw F' Lw2 Fw2 F2 D' F2 Uw' Lw2 U2 Fw

10. Uw Bw2 F R D2 Bw2 R2 Fw B Lw' Bw2 D' R' Rw' Lw F2 D' L' R' F2 Bw' Rw B' R Rw' Lw2 B' U Bw' Uw' Rw L F2 Rw' Fw' D2 U Dw2 B2 U2 Bw2 Rw' D' U' F' Bw' Uw' B' F Lw Rw2 R B2 Fw Rw' Bw' B Rw Uw Rw

11. Bw2 F' Lw U2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw D' Lw R2 Bw' Uw' F U Uw F L Bw' L Lw2 F Lw' D F' Lw Dw2 R' U Fw Bw R2 Bw' R2 Uw' F' Bw' Lw' D2 L' U Uw2 Rw2 R L Dw Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Rw' L Dw2 Bw'

12. Lw' R' Bw2 Dw U Rw' Lw2 F' D L Bw2 B' U' L2 R' Rw' Uw' Rw' D Dw2 F2 U2 D' Rw' Bw' Lw' F2 L2 Rw' D F2 Lw Dw' Lw Bw' D2 Rw Uw2 F Uw2 R' U' Bw2 B' Uw' Fw' R2 Dw U R2 F2 D2 B' L' U' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 L

Good luck!


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2016)

Race to Sub 1:45 (pretty optimistic cause I'm averaging like 2:00)
1:55.85, 2:00.97, 2:09.88, 1:56.98, 2:06.09, 2:14.21, 2:07.27, 2:03.08, 1:55.82, 2:05.52, 2:20.16, 2:10.94


----------



## kbrune (Mar 11, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 50
> Race to Sub 3:00
> *2:52.88*
> 
> ...



Nice consistency!


----------



## kbrune (Mar 11, 2016)

Round 51
To sub 3:00
Ave: 3:27.37

4:12.76, 3:34.81, 3:43.37, 3:29.50, 3:31.51, 3:54.92, 3:25.47, 2:49.91, 3:14.92, 3:21.80, 2:59.36, 3:18.07

Nice to set a new PB. I was surprised to have 2 sub 3:00 in this average. I'm not sure what to expect after this one. First six solves were really slow. Last six solves produced an average of 3:13.xx but the I got lucky on many of the tredge pairing areas. Tredges are a nightmare for me. Well let's hope those last six are a sign of things to come.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 11, 2016)

Roman said:


> Race to Sub 1:45 (pretty optimistic cause I'm averaging like 2:00)
> 1:55.85, 2:00.97, 2:09.88, 1:56.98, 2:06.09, 2:14.21, 2:07.27, ...
> I will add the rest as soon as I make those solves



Change it to a blindfold race 



kbrune said:


> Last six solves produced an average of 3:13.xx but the I got lucky on many of the tredge pairing areas. Tredges are a nightmare for me.



I'm writing some code to see if solving tredges first will outperform solving centers first. Some cool algs are precipitating out of this computer simulation. Not sure a human would be able to apply them though.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2016)

Race to sub 2! 

(So close!)


----------



## kbrune (Mar 14, 2016)

unsolved said:


> Change it to a blindfold race
> 
> 
> 
> I'm writing some code to see if solving tredges first will outperform solving centers first. Some cool algs are precipitating out of this computer simulation. Not sure a human would be able to apply them though.



Similar to yau or all Tredges first?


----------



## unsolved (Mar 14, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Similar to yau or all Tredges first?



I have tried all tredges first and centers first (reduction) on a bunch of scrambles. Reduction has the lowest movecount a majority of the times but I think deeper searches on tredges-first might still yet prevail.

Quick example of a tredge-first attempt:



Spoiler





```
Scramble = D  d2 e' U2 b' e' m' b2 U2 b' u2 f' b' f2 b' d  r' B' f' u' m' f2 r2 U' R' m  U2 s' U' l' U2 f  B' U2 f  R' l  B' m  d  e  U  B2 l2 d' B  m  D  m' R2 r2 s  m2 F' e  l  r  D2 B  m  r' 



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|OOOO|^^^^|&&&&|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|^^^^|####|&&&&|&&&&|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|~~~~|XXXX|~~~~|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|OOOO|^^^^|####|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |~~~~|^^^^|OOOO|~~~~|XXXX|   |OOOO|####|&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|   |####|OOOO|OOOO|XXXX|&&&&|   |####|####|XXXX|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |^^^^|OOOO|OOOO|XXXX|&&&&|   |OOOO|^^^^|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |~~~~|&&&&|OOOO|####|~~~~|   |XXXX|####|XXXX|&&&&|XXXX|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |XXXX|####|^^^^|OOOO|&&&&|   |####|~~~~|&&&&|####|XXXX|   |OOOO|^^^^|OOOO|~~~~|~~~~|   |OOOO|^^^^|XXXX|OOOO|~~~~|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |OOOO|&&&&|&&&&|~~~~|^^^^|   |~~~~|####|####|XXXX|####|   |&&&&|XXXX|&&&&|^^^^|&&&&|   |~~~~|XXXX|XXXX|~~~~|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |####|####|^^^^|OOOO|XXXX|   |^^^^|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|^^^^|~~~~|####|   |XXXX|~~~~|~~~~|^^^^|&&&&|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|####|####|OOOO|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|^^^^|XXXX|OOOO|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|~~~~|~~~~|&&&&|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |^^^^|####|~~~~|^^^^|OOOO|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |OOOO|~~~~|&&&&|XXXX|OOOO|
                                   -------------------------

  Cube has 14 tredges and 16 centers solved after iteration 1. Line of play: m' D  m2 B' L2 F  b  d2 ## ## 



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |OOOO|OOOO|XXXX|^^^^|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|####|~~~~|^^^^|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|^^^^|XXXX|&&&&|&&&&|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|~~~~|&&&&|~~~~|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |OOOO|OOOO|XXXX|XXXX|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|^^^^|^^^^|~~~~|XXXX|   |####|~~~~|####|####|OOOO|   |&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|&&&&|   |^^^^|XXXX|~~~~|####|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |^^^^|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|   |####|####|~~~~|^^^^|####|   |OOOO|&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|&&&&|   |^^^^|&&&&|OOOO|~~~~|~~~~|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|~~~~|^^^^|####|&&&&|   |^^^^|XXXX|####|^^^^|^^^^|   |~~~~|^^^^|OOOO|####|####|   |^^^^|~~~~|~~~~|XXXX|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |####|XXXX|&&&&|^^^^|^^^^|   |####|####|^^^^|XXXX|OOOO|   |&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|&&&&|   |OOOO|XXXX|####|OOOO|&&&&|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |XXXX|~~~~|OOOO|^^^^|~~~~|   |XXXX|####|XXXX|OOOO|^^^^|   |XXXX|XXXX|&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|   |####|XXXX|OOOO|~~~~|OOOO|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |^^^^|&&&&|OOOO|~~~~|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|####|####|^^^^|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|XXXX|&&&&|XXXX|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |^^^^|~~~~|OOOO|XXXX|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|&&&&|~~~~|~~~~|&&&&|
                                   -------------------------

  Cube has 21 tredges and 15 centers solved after iteration 2. Line of play: r' l2 B  R' r  B' R  l2 ## ## 



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |OOOO|OOOO|XXXX|XXXX|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|####|~~~~|^^^^|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|^^^^|XXXX|&&&&|&&&&|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|~~~~|&&&&|~~~~|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |OOOO|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|^^^^|^^^^|~~~~|XXXX|   |####|####|####|####|OOOO|   |&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|&&&&|   |####|~~~~|~~~~|####|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |^^^^|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|   |####|XXXX|~~~~|^^^^|####|   |OOOO|&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |~~~~|XXXX|OOOO|~~~~|~~~~|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|~~~~|^^^^|####|&&&&|   |^^^^|XXXX|####|^^^^|^^^^|   |~~~~|^^^^|OOOO|####|~~~~|   |OOOO|XXXX|~~~~|XXXX|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |OOOO|XXXX|&&&&|^^^^|^^^^|   |####|####|^^^^|XXXX|OOOO|   |&&&&|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |~~~~|&&&&|~~~~|OOOO|&&&&|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |^^^^|~~~~|OOOO|^^^^|~~~~|   |XXXX|####|XXXX|####|~~~~|   |OOOO|^^^^|####|&&&&|&&&&|   |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|####|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |^^^^|&&&&|OOOO|&&&&|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |&&&&|####|####|####|XXXX|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|XXXX|&&&&|####|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |^^^^|~~~~|OOOO|^^^^|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |XXXX|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|^^^^|
                                   -------------------------

  Cube has 25 tredges and 15 centers solved after iteration 3. Line of play: L2 U  F' m  F  m' U' L2 ## ##
```




The program tries to mitigate the loss of centers as it solves tredges-first. Perhaps I should alleviate this requirement and try again.


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 51 Race to sub 2:45 on 5x5

Ao12 = 3:05.97

Times:

1. 3:08.84
2. 3:06.61
3. 3:17.44
4. 3:51.36
5. 3:16.06
6. 2:42.91
7. 2:52.85
8. 3:39.96
9. 2:44.41
10. 2:58.36
11. 3:12.19
12. 2:36.06


Ok average.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 51
Race to sub 4:00

4:01.96, 3:46.77, 4:53.82, 3:31.77+, 3:54.60, 4:30.36, 3:43.33, (5:48.45), (3:12.14), 3:43.51, 3:52.03, 4:17.21

Average: 4:01.54
NOOOOOO

Let's all pretend that solve 8 didn't happen. I totally messed up the parody algorithm.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2016)

R51, sub 1:45 (hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
avg of 12: 1:48.256

Time List:
1:54.868, 1:57.591, 1:46.001, 1:38.616, 1:39.524, 1:58.957, (1:35.715), 1:37.756, 1:47.186, 1:50.131, 1:51.930, (1:59.910)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2016)

End of Round 51:

sub 4:00:
The Silver Beluga: 4:01.54

sub 3:00:
kbrune: 3:27.37

sub 2:45:
TcubesAK: 3:05.97

sub 2:00:
berd: 2:00.51

Sub 1:45:
Roman: 2:05.07
Ordway Persyn: 1:48.25


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 52:

1. B' U' R' U' L' B2 Uw2 Fw' B2 Bw' Lw B' Rw' F2 D' L' F' L Lw' Bw' U' B' R' Lw D' Fw D U Uw2 Bw R2 Fw2 Rw R' D R2 Bw Lw U2 F' Fw' Rw2 R Bw B2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 R2 L F' D Uw' L Rw2 U' Dw' Bw Lw2 L

2. B D F' Bw' B2 Fw2 Rw' F2 B' Dw F2 B Fw2 R Fw2 Dw2 Lw B2 L' D' Uw R' Fw' U B Rw Uw' B' Uw' Dw2 L' U' Uw' Lw L F Dw' Uw Bw Rw' F2 Lw L Rw' Fw Lw L Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Dw R' Bw' B' Fw L Dw' Lw2 B

3. U' R2 D Bw D2 Rw' Dw Lw' R2 L' Uw B' L2 Fw' Lw Uw R2 B R Uw2 Bw' B2 Rw Uw' F Rw2 Uw' B' Dw Fw2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 U' L' U' B2 U2 F2 U' Fw2 U' D2 B' D' L Rw R Dw2 D2 U Fw L' Uw Lw2 Fw' L' F' L B

4. R2 Fw2 Uw Bw R' B Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R' F Lw R' Dw F2 Fw' L Fw2 R Uw2 R2 Dw' B L Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 F' R U' D' Rw' D2 Rw B2 U B2 Bw2 U2 L2 Bw' U' F' U2 Lw2 D' Rw' B2 F' Dw' R' Fw B2 Bw' R2 L2 D2 Rw'

5. F' B' Uw2 Lw Bw2 L Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw' U' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' F' B D' L' U' Fw U' R2 U' L Rw2 D' U2 Fw2 R' U2 R2 U F B L2 Dw2 L2 F D B Lw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B' D' R' Rw Fw' Bw2 D2 U' Dw2 L Bw R' B2 Uw'

6. U2 Lw' Uw' Dw' F2 L2 Bw' B' L' D' Rw' Dw2 R' D2 F Lw L' F2 L Rw Lw U2 L Rw' R2 Uw' B' Lw' Dw R2 Rw D F' R B R2 F Uw2 L' Lw Bw2 Rw B2 F2 Fw Dw2 F Lw2 U' Dw B2 Lw Dw2 L2 U2 Bw Lw Uw' U Rw

7. Dw R2 U B' F' Uw F' L' Lw' D' F U' Dw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' D U F L2 Rw' Bw Rw2 R Bw B' U' Bw' L Lw B2 Uw2 B2 Dw F2 Bw' Uw D' R' Uw Fw2 Bw U Bw Lw2 B Bw2 Rw L2 F L R Bw' U' F' Uw2 Lw2

8. Rw2 U Rw' Dw2 F' U2 L Fw' B' Bw' Rw' L2 R2 F B2 Dw D Uw' Bw' Dw D' F' L' U Lw Uw F2 Lw' Rw2 D' Dw2 L F2 Bw2 B' Fw2 Dw' Bw' D' Bw2 D B2 Lw U F Rw' B Lw2 D Lw' U2 Uw2 R' Lw2 L2 B2 Uw Rw D2 Dw'

9. Fw L D L2 F' U' B F' Rw' Uw' Lw2 R F' L Lw2 F Uw' Dw2 B R2 U Bw' Fw2 Lw D2 F' L U' D R' Rw2 D' L D2 Dw L2 R2 Bw U2 Lw' L' Rw' D R Rw2 F' Rw U B2 F' Bw2 Fw' L' Fw' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 D' U' Bw'

10. D' R F' Dw2 B Lw2 U2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 R2 Lw D Bw2 L U2 Dw2 Rw Uw' B2 D2 U B Dw Uw Fw2 Bw L' B' Lw' Rw L2 R Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R' F' Lw2 F Rw2 Lw' R' Bw' D L' Bw2 L' Dw' B' Uw' D2 R' D Fw' B2 R2 Dw

11. Fw U' F2 Dw U' Rw L Bw' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw F Uw2 F D2 L U' Uw' Bw2 B' U2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Lw' F' B R2 Fw' Bw2 L U' Uw' D' B2 Dw' Lw' L2 B Fw D' Lw Fw' D2 Lw2 B' Bw 
Rw2 Bw2 Rw Bw' F' Dw F' D' Fw' Rw'

12. Lw' B' F' Dw Lw Bw' Rw Lw2 Dw2 R' Dw2 F2 U2 Lw' U Fw2 Dw' B' F' Rw' D' F2 D2 Dw Lw' D' B' Rw Dw' B2 R2 Bw2 L' Bw U2 R' B' Lw L U Dw2 Bw U' Lw2 B D2 Lw' D2 Bw2 L' Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 B' Uw2 Lw' L2

God luck!


----------



## kbrune (Mar 20, 2016)

Round 52
sub 3:00
Ave: 3:47.74

3:07.18, 4:44.98, 4:02.58, 4:06.08, 4:04.66, 3:27.90, 4:03.08, 3:43.71, 3:37.34, 3:13.54, 3:59.22, 3:39.30 

Should have gone to bed instead of doing this ao12 lol


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2016)

Round 52
sub 1:45
ao12: 1:57.49
1:52.38, 2:01.57, 2:05.39, 1:57.47, 1:49.96, 1:53.88, 1:53.80, 1:54.21, 2:01.36, 1:57.52, 1:57.34, 2:09.78


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry for not updating, I forgot to 

End of Round 52

Sub 3:00
kbrune: 3:47.74

Sub 1:45: 
Roman: 1:57.49

Round 53

1. Dw2 U2 Lw2 Uw R2 Fw L' Fw' F' Bw2 Uw' B R Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw D L' Dw' U' Bw2 Uw' Lw' U' F B2 Bw U B Fw' L Lw D2 Fw' Rw Uw' R U' Bw' R2 F2 D2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw2 Bw2 U Fw' U2 Fw' B D2 Bw' Dw2 B R' Dw2 Uw

2. Uw' R2 Bw' Lw L Uw' U2 Rw B2 Uw2 U' Bw' Fw B2 L' R Dw F' Rw2 Fw Bw2 L2 Lw' U B2 U2 B Lw Fw2 F Bw' R' B Uw' D B' Bw2 U Rw U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw Uw' Bw2 F L' Rw R2 D Fw Rw' F2 L' F L2 Bw' L Dw' L

3. F D Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 Fw Bw2 D' Rw' R2 Uw2 L Uw2 U2 Rw B F Rw2 D R L2 Uw D F Lw2 D2 U' Uw2 Fw Lw2 Uw Rw Bw2 F2 R2 Dw D' Uw2 U2 Bw' R Fw' Dw Uw' D2 Lw2 L' Rw' Fw' L2 Bw2 R' U L' Uw2 B' D' Lw

4. Bw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 B Fw' Lw U Dw' L' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' Dw2 L Dw2 U Lw' U' Lw L' D' U' F2 L' Uw Rw2 L' D2 U2 Dw F2 L R2 Dw2 Fw U Uw2 F2 L' Dw L' F Dw2 D2 B Rw Dw F' U' Fw' Uw' R2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 L'

5. Dw Fw2 Rw' D2 U' Dw2 Rw2 Fw Rw D2 Fw2 U Lw2 Bw' Dw' D2 R2 Uw Dw Fw2 Bw' L F2 R' U F2 D Lw2 F U Rw2 L' Bw' Lw' L2 Uw L' F U' L Fw2 F' L' F' Rw2 Uw Lw' D Rw U' R' Lw Dw2 U2 B2 Fw' Lw' D L2 Lw'

6. Bw D2 Rw' L2 B L' Fw2 F' Bw2 B2 U' Dw2 D' Bw' B Rw' L Lw' Dw' B F' Lw2 R' F D R' Uw B2 U Dw' Lw2 B2 Dw Uw U' R2 U' B Lw2 U' L' Fw' R2 L2 Dw F' D Dw' Rw2 Lw' B' Bw R2 B2 Uw' U' Rw2 R B2 D2

7. Rw2 D' Dw' Bw Rw R2 Lw D Uw' Bw R' Dw' Bw' L' D' Uw2 R' D' F R' Fw2 U' R2 Dw' R' D' Dw L' Fw' F Bw2 Lw2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 F D2 Lw L Dw2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw2 F Uw U Fw Lw2 Dw B Lw Rw2 Dw R2 D' Dw2 U' F2

8. Bw U2 B Lw U2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw U B2 L' R2 Lw Bw' Fw2 D2 U' Lw' D2 Dw' U Bw Dw Lw Rw' R Uw2 B' Uw2 R2 Dw D R D Bw2 Dw' U' F Dw2 B' U Dw Bw2 B2 L' Fw' L2 B2 R Rw U F2 Lw R2 Dw L Bw' R D Fw'

9. Lw' B F' R' Uw2 R' Uw' R Rw Dw' Bw2 D' Uw R Lw Rw' L Dw2 Bw' R' B Bw2 Rw' D2 Lw' Uw Dw2 Rw2 U R Fw F' Bw2 R' U2 D' L' Uw' Dw2 Rw U' B' Lw2 B2 U2 Bw' L2 Lw Dw2 Lw' L' Rw' Fw' Bw2 U2 Dw2 L R' Lw' Rw

10. F Rw2 Uw' R' Lw2 B2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 D U' Rw Uw' Dw Lw' Bw Rw D2 Uw F' Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw' L F' Dw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 L Uw2 B' U' L B Uw2 B2 Dw Lw' Rw2 L2 U L B2 D2 U2 B2 Fw Dw2 B Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' B R B' Lw' Uw2

11. Uw Fw2 Lw F' R2 Dw2 Fw2 F B2 R' Rw Fw' Uw2 B' Bw Fw L Fw Dw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 Bw' D2 Fw' R' D' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Fw' B Uw2 F' U2 Uw' Dw Lw Fw Uw Bw B Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 B Rw R2 D' U' Rw Lw Dw R2 Dw2 Rw F2 Lw' D

12. D' Dw Lw Bw2 F2 Lw' Dw L2 R2 Lw' D' Fw' D' Bw2 L' Bw2 Rw B R' U2 D2 Bw' Lw' L' B' Bw' F' R2 Fw Lw Bw2 R' Rw2 Bw' L D Dw Fw2 Dw2 R Bw' Dw2 D2 Rw2 L' U F' B Fw' L B2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' U' Lw' F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2

Good luck!


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2016)

Average of 12: 1:53.28


Spoiler



1. 1:56.67
2. 1:51.04 
3. 1:56.21 
4. 2:01.73 
5. (2:06.40) 
6. 2:02.51 
7. (1:37.26) 
8. 1:48.26 
9. 1:55.17+ 
10. 1:45.06 
11. 1:56.44
12. 1:39.66


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 5, 2016)

i have not done 5x5 in ages. ive grown bored of it

race to sub 2:20 (i forgot where i was b4 but ive become bad again so ill let this be my goal)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 2:22.59

Time List:
1. 2:22.15 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
2. (2:43.15) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
3. 2:17.39 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
4. 2:10.33 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
5. 2:27.02 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
6. (2:07.63) (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
7. 2:24.08 (-3, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
8. 2:31.58 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(6, -4) 
9. 2:10.95 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
10. 2:09.16 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
11. 2:30.11 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4) 
12. 2:43.12+ (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 8, 2016)

r53
avg of 12: 1:47.060

Time List:
1:48.840, 1:50.870, 1:48.030, (1:35.940), 1:47.020, 1:41.490, 1:47.070, 1:43.760, 1:37.360, 1:51.290, 1:54.870, (1:57.120)


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 53
*to sub 3:00*
Ave: *3:13.44*

3:29.10, 3:26.00, 4:04.95, 3:19.69, 2:47.61, 3:19.11, 3:12.24, 3:00.61, 2:58.20, 3:20.05, 3:14.93, 2:54.50
Awesome! I'm not even sure I've ever had a sub 3:20 ao5 One step closer!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2016)

End of Round 53, I haven't really bee doing 5x5 so sorry for not updating this regularly.

sub 3:00
Kbrune: 3:13.44

sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:22.59

sub 1:45
Roman: 1:53.28
Forcefulness: 1:47.06


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2016)

Round 54

1. R2 Lw' L Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw D' F2 Rw' Lw D Rw Bw' R B' R Uw' Fw Uw' Rw' D B Rw R' U Rw Dw Bw' F' U2 R Dw L Rw2 F D Fw U' Uw' D F L' R2 D Rw' D2 Bw F' Dw Fw Uw B2 F' Uw2 L D2 Fw R2 Fw

2. R' F2 D2 Dw' Uw U2 Fw' F' Uw' L2 R' Fw Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Dw' Rw' D U' Bw2 U' D2 Bw2 Dw Fw2 Rw D' U' L' D F Bw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' D2 Rw' L Dw' D' Lw' Bw Fw B Lw Bw R Dw L D Lw' F' U' D2 Fw' B2 L2 F' Lw

3. U2 Dw' Bw2 R Dw2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 F Fw Bw' B' L2 Fw Bw2 Dw R Uw2 L' Rw Dw' Lw D' U' Lw' B Dw Lw' Dw Fw L' D2 L2 Bw Fw L2 R' F' Uw' F2 Uw Rw' F Fw2 R2 F Dw' Lw2 Rw' R Bw Rw' Dw F' R Fw F' Bw'

4. Lw' Uw' D2 B' U2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 R U2 Rw2 Dw' D2 U2 Bw' D2 Dw' F2 R' U' F2 Bw2 L2 Lw F' L' Bw2 D' B D' F' Rw' R2 Fw F U' B2 Dw' B D' B' Bw2 R Dw2 Rw' Dw' F Fw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Lw' U R' Fw' Uw2 Lw'

5. B' F2 Rw D U2 Rw2 L D2 R' L' Bw Uw2 Dw Fw2 Lw' F2 B' L' U' Bw Dw' Rw2 Dw Bw' L Fw F D B' R' Lw2 U F Rw' U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw' Dw L2 B Bw2 R' Rw D2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw' B L2 B Uw L2 Bw' L Fw' R L' Fw

6. R2 L Fw2 B' Dw L Uw Bw' D Bw' Dw' R Uw' Rw' B2 U2 Rw Fw U R' Lw2 Rw U Rw Lw' Fw' F Uw' L D Bw2 Dw' Rw2 L F2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Lw2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw Dw D' Bw2 Uw F' B' D U Fw Rw' U' Bw2 B2 U Bw2 U

7. Rw2 Fw2 Uw B2 L2 Lw' R' Dw2 B' Rw2 Lw R2 D' Uw' Bw Fw' L Uw' U2 B2 D' Rw U F' Fw Uw L2 Dw2 Fw Uw Bw2 Lw' U' L' R2 Lw Rw Dw L2 D L Lw2 U2 B D2 Dw Lw R' Bw D F' L' U' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 U D2 F2 D

8. Lw2 U D Lw' B' U' Bw B' Lw Rw' L Dw2 Rw Fw' B2 Dw2 Fw U' L' Lw Uw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Rw R Fw U L2 Uw Rw' F' Dw' R Rw2 Dw' L' Dw Fw2 Dw2 L B' F Bw Fw2 Rw' D Dw U' Fw B' Dw' D' L R2 D' Dw' L' Rw' F

9. D2 Fw' Lw Uw D U' Fw' U' R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw R' Lw Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw F Lw' B D2 Uw2 L2 R2 Bw Rw B2 Rw R2 Uw2 U' D2 Dw' R2 Dw2 F Uw U' Dw2 F Bw' B' Rw2 D L R D2 Dw' R Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw' F R' Uw2 Dw2 D2 R2

10. Dw2 R' Rw Dw2 D' R' Bw' D2 Bw R Fw' R F Uw L Rw2 R F' Dw2 Fw' B' Bw' U Dw2 Fw Dw U R F2 Uw Bw U2 Dw' B2 F2 Rw' Lw' U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 D2 L' Rw Uw2 U' Rw Bw2 R Bw U2 R Bw Uw L'

11. B' Bw' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 F2 U' B2 Uw' D U' L Uw2 Dw2 D Lw' Bw' U' Dw' D' F2 R Fw2 Uw L Fw Dw R2 Bw' D' U F' Lw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw D' Uw' F2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 U Uw R' Bw' Rw Dw' D U' Rw2 F Rw' F2

12. Dw L Fw2 Bw U' L2 Bw D Bw2 D Bw2 U Uw2 D2 Dw' R' Dw2 D' Bw' L' D2 Bw R2 U Bw2 R2 B2 D' Lw' R' D2 B2 Uw Rw' D' B' L' R2 Bw Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw Dw L Fw' F2 Lw Fw2 D Lw Rw' Dw2 U2 L Dw' D Fw' F' B2

Good luck!


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 54
Sub 3:00
Ave: 3:11.27

3:14.13, 3:40.50, 3:04.73, 3:37.34, 3:04.77, 3:08.71, 3:44.73, 3:08.34, 2:40.86, 3:09.03, 3:06.96, 2:58.18


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 20, 2016)

Round 54 Race to Sub 4:00
*Average: 4:29.95*
4:24.22, 4:17.01, (5:07.25), 4:09.19, (4:07.39), 4:18.13, 4:57.37, 4:32.41, 4:53.48, 4:07.50, 4:24.65, 4:40.74


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 29, 2016)

r54
race to sub 2:20
0/3

holy cow i suck so much

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-29
avg of 12: 2:26.71

Time List:
1. 2:30.70+ R F2 U2 F' U F' R F' R2 U' 
2. 2:19.40 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U R U2 
3. 2:17.75 F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R 
4. 2:20.60 R U F2 U R' U' F2 R F2 U' 
5. 2:17.82 F2 U R U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 
6. 2:28.68 R' U' F R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 
7. 2:20.51 R U F R' F U F2 U R 
8. (2:11.56) F' R U2 R U' F R2 U F' R2 
9. (2:49.50) R F R2 U2 F' U2 F R' F 
10. 2:29.90 F R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 
11. 2:35.62 R' U' F2 U F2 R' U F R2 
12. 2:46.02 U F U' F2 U' F2 R U' R U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 8, 2016)

Alright Im going to be updating this thing every sunday from now on and I'm going to remember to.
End of round 54:

sub 4:00
Shake Hands: 4:29.95

sub 3:00
Kbrune: 3:11.27

sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:26.71


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 8, 2016)

Round 55:

1. Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F Lw U' L F2 Dw' L B Uw Fw F Rw' R' B Bw Fw' Uw2 D' U' Rw2 Lw D2 Lw B' Rw B' R Uw L' R F2 Rw Fw Lw2 F R Lw U Bw2 L2 F Bw U2 D' Fw' F U Dw Fw F2 L' Fw' B Bw2 Rw Dw

2. Rw Lw2 Dw2 U Uw Fw2 Bw2 Rw L' Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw2 D B Fw' F' Rw' Lw' L2 Bw' R' Bw R U F' Fw' R2 Rw F D' Dw' Bw' R' Lw2 Uw' F D' U' Rw F' Dw L' Rw' R' Lw' U2 Dw Lw' Dw2 U' Lw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U L2 Lw Rw Uw2

3. Uw B2 F2 Bw2 Lw L2 R B' Uw D' Dw2 F2 Uw Lw' R F L Lw2 U Bw2 D R2 D' L2 U Rw Bw2 Dw2 R Lw2 B' U' Bw2 Lw Fw B2 Uw U' Dw' Rw2 F2 B Rw U2 Dw F B2 Uw' Dw B2 L2 R U' F2 L R2 Uw Fw D' Bw

4. Rw' Uw Rw' Bw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 D Bw R' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 F Rw D R' L2 Rw Bw B2 R Bw L B2 R2 F2 U Uw2 Bw' Lw' R D2 Bw' L' Rw B D Bw2 B2 D2 B' D U' Rw2 B F2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Dw' L2 Fw U2 R2 Bw' Fw F2

5. L' Fw F D2 U F U' Uw L Uw' B' F Rw' L Lw' D2 Lw2 R Dw' Fw' U2 Rw2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw B' Uw2 B' L' B2 Lw2 U' Rw' Fw' B' R2 B' Fw D' R2 Fw Bw' R' Bw' Dw' D Lw' Uw D Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw2 Lw' D B2 Fw2 U' Rw2

6. L Lw Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw Lw2 L Uw2 L2 Fw Uw Bw L' Lw' F2 Dw' R F2 U' L2 Fw2 L' B Lw2 U D2 Fw' L2 Uw' F U D Uw' Rw B2 Rw' Dw2 D Rw' Lw' B2 Rw2 Lw2 R2 L U B2 Rw R' F' R2 Dw L2 D' B U Fw' U Fw2

7. Dw' Fw' B Bw U2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 U' B2 D Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' U' Lw' L Bw' B2 Rw Uw Dw2 L' U D L B F U2 Rw2 R L2 F Lw Uw L D2 Bw' Fw' B2 D Lw D' F' Uw Bw' L' U Lw2 Bw Dw D2 L2 D Bw2 Dw Uw' L2 U2

8. B' Lw U R' D2 Rw Fw U' Uw2 D' L' U Rw' F Uw' R U2 F' R2 B' L' F Dw' L Fw2 F' B' Uw2 D' Lw Rw2 B' Rw' Dw R Bw2 Uw F2 L R2 Dw Fw F2 D' Dw' Lw U2 Fw Lw L2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' Bw' R L' Rw2 U' Fw Rw2

9. Uw' Fw' Bw2 B U Bw' R' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Dw' B' U2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 D' L D' U R' Fw Dw' D' Bw' F2 D' Lw2 Bw' R L Uw' L' Uw' D U Lw B' Dw Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 U Rw2 L' U Uw' Lw' Fw Uw B D Uw' Dw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 F'

10. B2 Rw' Uw L2 D R Bw2 B D2 Fw2 R2 L' Bw2 Lw2 U2 D' Rw2 R U2 Rw2 Uw' U' Lw' D U' L2 Fw2 Dw Rw R Bw' Dw2 Uw2 F Lw B Lw2 Fw2 B2 Lw2 L' Fw2 U R Uw' Rw' R' L' D Bw2 L' Bw Lw Dw2 F L Lw2 R Bw2 R

11. Rw L' Bw2 Rw2 Lw Fw2 Uw' Lw' Uw R F R2 B' L R D' Fw' B F2 U D Dw2 Rw' Uw' Dw' F2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Lw' L2 Bw' U2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 Lw' R Uw2 L Bw' Uw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 U Fw' L R2 Bw Rw R2 Dw' F Uw

12. Uw Bw F Lw' F Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' F Rw R2 L2 F D2 R2 U B Fw' Bw R L2 B' Fw2 Uw Bw' D F' Dw2 Rw' Dw L U2 Bw2 F2 Rw Bw2 F' U2 Fw2 B' D' Fw L' U Lw' Uw' Rw Lw2 L F Lw' Uw' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 F Lw2 F2

Good Luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 8, 2016)

Round 55 Race to Sub-4m:

*Ao12: 4:04.46*
Previous Ao12: 4:29.95

4:03.12, 3:57.84, 4:26.54, 3:54.84, 3:54.85, (4:37.54,) 3:52.00, 4:08.69, (3:21.16,) 4:03.23, 4:04.69, 4:18.75

PB single by 14 seconds.


----------



## kbrune (May 9, 2016)

Round 55
Sub 3
Ave: 3:20.90

3:22.74, 3:24.08, 2:55.99, 3:05.93, 3:36.62, 3:41.68, 3:36.60, 2:56.57, 3:30.87, 3:18.17, 3:31.56, 3:05.88

Not my day for 5x5


----------



## pyr14 (May 14, 2016)

r55
race to sub 2:20

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 2:21.96

Time List:
1. 2:04.43 D B2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 R' D' R D' L B2 F' D2 U R'
2. 2:18.20 L' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 D' F R' U B' L' D F L'
3. 2:09.24 D' L2 U L D' F2 B L' U' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 U2
4. 2:23.18 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F' D' U R U2 F' D2 R B' D
5. (2:01.52) F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 B L' R' F' R2 U' B2 D2 L' D F'
6. 2:36.22 L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 B' D R2 D' L2 F D R' U
7. (2:40.88) R D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L' D' B' U' L D' U2 B
8. 2:21.43 L F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L2 R F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 U'
9. 2:22.97 F R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L R F U R' D U2 F' L
10. 2:25.51 B2 R F2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' B U' L' R' F' L' B2 L2 U2
11. 2:34.11 R U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' B' R2 F' U' F' L' D
12. 2:24.28 F D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B D L R' U R' F L' B F'

5x5 is a pain to do.
i prefer megaminx but noone goes on that thread...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 16, 2016)

End of round 55
sub 4:00
Shaky Hands 4:04.46

Sub 3:00
Kbrune: 3:20.90

Sub 2:20 
pyr14: 2:21.96


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 16, 2016)

round 56:

1. U2 Uw Fw2 F' Rw' L R2 Uw' L Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' F' Rw' L' Dw F2 Fw' D2 R F2 L2 B' Dw2 F' Bw Dw2 L' Fw' Lw B Rw2 L' Uw' L Bw2 Lw' Rw B2 L Uw2 D2 Dw F2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 U' L D' U Rw' R2 Dw F' Fw

2. R2 L U' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 B' Uw' R Lw2 Fw' Uw' U2 L' B2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 Rw' B L2 F' R' F Fw Lw' Fw' D' Fw Rw Lw B Rw' U B2 U' Uw F' Uw2 Lw F2 U B L2 U2 R2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Lw' Rw2 U' L F Dw2 D' R2 Lw2 U2 B

3. U D' F' Bw' Fw L Uw Rw2 Fw2 Bw' L' Fw F D' Lw2 F2 Uw Bw U L' F2 R' L' D' Dw2 L' U Rw' R Bw' F2 Rw2 F' U Uw Bw2 L Bw2 Uw R D2 Lw2 Fw' R' U' R2 B U' Dw' Bw' L Dw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' F

4. F' L' F' Bw Rw' U B' L Dw' Fw2 B' F R2 Rw D L' R Bw Dw2 D2 L2 Bw' Dw2 D' B Bw' Dw Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Uw Lw2 Fw B2 U' Dw' F' L Rw' D Uw' Fw' B D' Lw Fw Rw' Lw Uw2 L2 D2 R Fw R2 D L2 Fw2 L'

5. Bw' D L2 F Bw L Uw2 L' R2 Fw2 Bw2 L F Bw2 D2 Rw F' Dw R2 Rw Bw B2 Fw2 L2 Dw Lw U' L' Bw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw2 L Fw' D' B Bw2 F2 R2 U' R' F' D Uw' F' Lw2 Fw' Dw Uw F2 Bw' Rw Lw B2 Bw Dw2 D' L

6. F2 Uw' L Lw2 Rw' Bw Uw Bw U2 Bw Uw' Dw2 F' L' Rw D2 B Lw Bw B2 L' U Fw2 U' R2 U2 Rw' R2 U D Dw R2 B' Fw' R' U R' Lw' B Dw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Lw2 Bw Uw' Fw' D2 L2 Fw D' R' Bw2 B2 L' U Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2

7. D R' B' R' Rw L Lw2 B Rw Dw' F2 R Uw' Rw B2 Bw' U Lw2 U2 Rw Uw U Dw2 R' D Lw' R' Fw' Lw' Dw' Fw' Rw B' L' Dw Fw2 F R' D2 Fw' Uw2 F2 R2 F2 Rw' Lw' B2 Uw' Lw F' D L' Bw L2 Bw2 Uw2 F' Rw' Uw' Fw'

8. Rw' Lw L Bw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 L2 B' L2 R2 Lw' F R' L2 Rw F' Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 D Dw L2 Fw2 L B R' L Fw B2 R D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw F2 Rw L D Dw Uw Bw2 B' Fw F Rw R2 L2 F' D' Bw2 Uw' R D2 Bw2 F U' F

9. Bw' Lw2 B' U B Lw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 D' B U Dw R' L B D' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw Bw Uw' Bw Fw' Uw B Uw Fw' L Fw2 F' Uw2 D R2 Fw Uw2 B D Lw R2 U Fw U' Dw' Fw' Bw Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 Lw'

10. Dw Lw2 F' Lw Bw2 R Lw' Bw2 Lw2 L2 Dw' F2 Rw2 L' B2 R' Lw B' R2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 F' Uw L Dw2 L' R2 D' Uw' Rw' Lw2 Fw Rw Bw Uw2 D' Rw' Uw' Bw2 L Lw2 Bw B2 R' Bw U' B2 L Uw D' Fw B2 Rw2 B' D' Uw2 R' U Bw'

11. Rw2 Lw2 Fw R Rw Fw B2 D Uw' Rw2 B' Dw2 U' Uw Lw Fw L' U Fw' D' F' Dw U' F U L' Lw Fw B2 L Rw R2 Uw2 Dw R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L F B' Rw Fw U L2 Rw' B R' B F2 Bw' Dw Rw L' U Uw Rw' B2 Dw

12. Uw Lw' Bw Dw' F2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw D' B F L Uw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Fw' R Dw Bw2 R2 Dw' Rw Lw' U' R2 Rw' B2 Lw' Bw Lw2 F2 R F2 Rw' U' D' Lw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Dw' U2 Bw' Dw' R2 Lw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw U F2 Bw2 D' U' L2

Good Luck!


----------



## kbrune (May 18, 2016)

Round 56
Sub 3
Ave: 3:13.02

3:04.79, 3:15.12, 2:40.49, 2:56.74, 3:23.61, 3:36.35, 2:56.61, 3:08.06, 3:22.34, 3:19.44, 4:16.23, 3:07.09


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 19, 2016)

Round 56 Race to Sub-4m:

*Ao12: 4:00.54*
Previous Ao12: 4:04.46

4:12.07, 3:59.41, (3:15.33), 3:46.85, 3:47.38, 3:37.06, 3:57.82, 4:03.30, 4:01.45, 4:15.09, (4:55.68), 4:24.95

PB single by 6 seconds. Very close to my current race goal although the first half of this Ao12 was a lot better than the second half.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 21, 2016)

Round 56
Race to sub 3
Yuxin 5x5
Avg. 2:58.51

1) (2:28.14)(PB)
2) 3:07.95
3) 3:06.99
4) 2:36.43
5) 3:11.57
6) 2:42.03
7) 3:08.02
8) (3:14.93)
9) 3:03.11
10) 2:50.89
11) 3:14.92
12) 2:43.13

Meh, I'll take it I guess


----------



## earth2dan (May 24, 2016)

Round 56
Race to Sub-3
MoYu BoChuang
AO12: *2:49.24*

(2:41.12), 2:57.71, 2:42.79, (3:05.17), 2:50.21, 2:46.51, 2:44.82, 2:48.97, 2:44.70, 2:46.90, 2:54.08, 2:55.73

Sorry I was MIA for a couple months. I was one away from graduating sub-3 after my last round. If that's still good then I'll go for 2:45 next.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 24, 2016)

Dang, pyr14, you are on all the race threads. I was thinking of joining this thread once I get a 5x5. I am not sure if I should get the Bochuang or the Yuxin though? What do you guys think?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 24, 2016)

End of Round 56

Sub 4:00
Shaky Hands: 4:00.54

Sub 3:00
Kbrune: 3:13.02
joopsmarko: 2:58.51 2 more
earth2dan: 2:49.24 Graduated!!!

Round 57

1. Rw' Uw' R Uw L2 F Lw L B Uw2 U' Rw Uw' D Fw2 Lw F Lw' L Rw' D' Dw U Rw R' Fw2 U2 R2 F' Rw' U' B2 Bw2 F2 R' L2 B' Uw2 D2 F Rw2 Lw' Dw2 L2 R' B' Lw B2 R' D Lw' L B2 Rw L D2 F' Fw2 L2 U

2. Lw' U D R' Fw2 Rw' Bw' Uw Dw' D B Lw Rw Dw' F B L F' B' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Bw R2 D' B' Fw2 Uw D' Lw' F2 R Lw2 Uw D' B R Bw' Rw2 B F2 Dw U' Uw' Bw Fw2 Rw' Lw Fw2 L2 F B2 U' L B' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw D2

3. D' F Uw' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 F D' R' U' Fw2 F Dw' Uw Lw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Dw Lw' B' R' D' L2 D' B' Uw L D U Lw2 D B2 Fw2 Dw' L Dw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R' Dw' Bw Fw' U R Uw' Fw Bw' F' D' R' Fw' L' Rw' R' Lw' B' U

4. Rw2 Lw' Uw2 B' U' B Lw' D B2 Rw' L Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Rw Dw Lw Dw2 R F Lw2 L' Uw' R' L U' Lw' L' Rw F2 D2 L U Uw2 F2 Uw' Lw' R2 D Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw D2 B2 Dw2 Lw F Rw' R Dw2 Rw2 B' R2 Lw2 F2 Bw'

5. Fw2 D2 L Fw B2 D L' Rw' R Uw F' Uw' B' Fw' Rw U2 Fw' F2 Lw2 R' F2 R Fw Uw2 Fw D' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 L U' B2 L2 Bw2 D' R' Bw' L' B L Rw B F2 Fw Bw2 L F' Bw U' F L' F' Lw Rw' Uw Rw Dw Bw2 Rw

6. Uw' D L' U2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 U2 F' U' Bw' F' D2 Rw Uw Dw2 F2 Lw' U' Lw' D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' L' F' Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw2 U' F2 Lw2 U' R2 F' Lw' Uw' R' L U Bw' F2 Fw' U B2 L2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' R D Fw F R D'

7. L Bw F' L' Rw2 F' L Bw' Fw Lw' Uw2 Dw2 B' L2 Dw2 D' L F' R D' Fw R' L' Bw2 F Uw Rw2 F Rw2 R' U' D2 F' Uw' Lw' B Lw R Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 F' U Dw D' Fw2 R2 F U2 D' R Bw' D2 Rw' Lw R' Dw2 D Fw

8. Uw2 Lw' Dw' Fw Lw Fw2 Rw2 U Fw2 F2 L2 D' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' U Rw' B' R2 Uw2 R Lw' U' Rw2 U' L Fw Dw2 R F2 B2 Dw2 B F' Dw' Rw2 F B' R' U2 D' Rw' L' F Fw U' D' Fw D2 B2 U' D' Fw Uw Dw R2 D Rw'

9. U' Dw Uw R' U2 Fw' Bw D' R Fw2 Dw B R U D' L Bw U' B2 L2 F Fw2 Rw' F' Fw2 Uw Fw' F' B' L2 Rw2 F' B Rw Uw Fw R' D2 Dw2 Bw L Lw Dw2 F' U' F' D' Lw Fw' Lw Bw' L' Fw2 Uw' U' F2 D2 Uw' R' D'

10. R U F Lw2 D2 B' Uw2 D B Lw2 U' B R' L' Lw' F2 R2 Bw Fw Uw' Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 U2 Rw R L2 D' Dw U' Uw' F Fw2 L2 D2 Uw2 R' F2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw Uw' L Fw' B' Lw' R' Bw2 Dw Uw' B2 Dw' Uw2 Rw Bw' Rw2 R2

11. B L Bw U Rw' Uw' L' U' Rw B Lw D R2 Rw Bw2 D' Uw' B Rw' Dw2 D2 Uw' U Lw' B2 Rw2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 R' F' D' Uw' B' Fw2 L Uw2 Dw' Lw F2 D' U Uw' Dw2 Bw R2 L2 Bw' B Uw2 F' Rw' L' Lw2 D' R Lw Fw2 Uw' Lw

12. L' F2 Uw' F Uw' Dw' Rw' R2 B F D F2 R L' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 R Lw2 Bw Lw' B2 Lw' D Lw' Dw2 B2 F' Rw Fw2 F' D' B' Bw F' R2 D2 Uw' L2 R Bw' Dw2 U D B2 R2 Lw B' Uw Dw U' L2 D' F2 Uw2 R Bw2 F Uw'

Good Luck! I'll be gone the next week so if someone else would like to post the scrambles next week, your welcome to.


----------



## kbrune (May 26, 2016)

Round 57
Sub 3
Ave: 3:02.47

3:13.67, 2:59.98, 3:47.19, 3:05.15, 2:45.04, 3:14.79, 3:10.91, 2:31.62, 2:54.30, 2:55.50, 3:09.57, 2:55.77

PB single! Wooo!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 27, 2016)

R57 Sub 1:45 (Yuxin, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-27
avg of 12: 1:49.065

Time List:
1:41.148, 1:41.225, 1:53.131, 1:52.136, 1:47.621, (2:08.370), (1:28.663), 1:45.416, 1:59.643, 1:50.303, 1:49.384, 1:50.638

Meh not so good, PB single though!


----------



## pyr14 (May 28, 2016)

r57
yuxin
hoya/intuitive
race to sub 2:20

this average was just so bad.
5x5 is so boring.

2:31.20
2:54.83
2:40.68
2:41.87
2:26.20
2:14.44
3:02.28
2:41.70
2:40.88
3:24.24
2:50.87
DNF

ao12 = 2:47.48
0/3


----------



## joopsmarko (May 30, 2016)

Round 57 
Race to sub 3 (2/3)
Avg. 2:49.35(PB)

1. 2:57.10 
2. 2:36.46 
3. 2:37.91 
4. (2:31.34) 
5. (3:02.87) 
6. 2:51.64 
7. 2:43.42 
8. 2:56.32 
9. 2:56.86 
10. 2:44.87 
11. 2:50.54 
12. 2:58.30 

Pretty average solves, but a PB average. I don't do 5x5 that often, sooo..


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 30, 2016)

Round 57
Race to Sub-4m

*Ao12: 3:57.49*

3:38.40, (4:26.31,) 4:16.21, (3:19.74,) 3:50.35, 3:34.40, 4:24.28, 3:59.89, 4:01.76, 4:02.26, 3:38.34, 4:09.05

There was a lockup in the second solve that took about 35-40 seconds to deal with. Annoying.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 31, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Round 57
> Race to Sub-4m
> 
> *Ao12: 3:57.49*
> ...



What cube are you using? With the Yuxin, I can usually fix lockups if they come up within 10 seconds.


----------



## earth2dan (May 31, 2016)

Round 57
Race to sub - 2:45
Cube: MoYu BoChuang (stickerless)
Method: Reduction
AO12: *2:44.82*

2:47.98, 2:32.96, 2:46.35, (3:09.50), 2:59.66, 2:46.02, 2:56.06, (2:31.25), 2:43.22, 2:46.47, 2:38.02, 2:31.42

Phew, close call but I'll take it . That's a new PB AO5 and AO12!


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 31, 2016)

joopsmarko said:


> What cube are you using? With the Yuxin, I can usually fix lockups if they come up within 10 seconds.



This is a Yuxin too. In this case, a cubie got stuck behind another cubie on a different face. It was messy.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 31, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> This is a Yuxin too. In this case, a cubie got stuck behind another cubie on a different face. It was messy.



Dang, sounds rough. Hopefully that never happens to me!


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 7, 2016)

Is this thread dead? I don't mind taking over this thread if need be, I actually love to solve 5x5 and this thread gave me good practice. I'll probably post scrambles later tonight after I go through all of the people and where they were at.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 8, 2016)

Nah, I've just haven't updated because I was gone.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 8, 2016)

End of round 57:

Sub 4:
Shaky Hands: 3:57.49 2 more

Sub 3:
Kbrune: 3:02.47
joopsmarko: 2:49.35 1 more!

Sub 2:45
earth2dan: 2:44.82 2 more

Sub 2:20
pyr14: 2:47.48

sub 1:45
Ordway Persyn: 1:49.06

Round 58:

1. D' R2 Bw D Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 D' Bw' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 B Lw2 R2 Rw2 D Bw B R Fw U Rw F' U' Rw' B Rw2 Lw2 R D' Fw' Dw' Fw' Dw2 D2 Bw2 B2 D' B' Lw Fw2 L' U2 Uw' R2 L2 Bw B2 Uw Lw2 Uw U' F' Dw' U' B' L2 Lw2 Uw'

2. D' Uw' Fw' Lw2 R' D' Uw L2 U' Uw F2 U' R Lw F D F' L Dw2 Lw' D F' Dw Bw2 Rw' D2 Lw Uw B D2 U' Rw Fw' Dw2 Lw' B2 Rw2 U Fw' B2 Dw Fw D' U' Dw' L' B2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw' D' Uw' Rw' Fw2 F2 U2 B2

3. Dw' D' F2 Dw2 L2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 D' Bw' Dw' U2 Uw' Bw2 B2 D2 F Rw D Bw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R' Lw2 Uw Bw D' R F2 Rw D2 R L F Fw2 R2 Bw' Lw B' D2 L Bw2 F R B2 Fw Uw L' D2 Rw' L R Dw Lw2 Fw2 R Bw2 U'

4. L Lw Bw' Lw2 Uw2 U' R2 Dw2 Uw L' Lw Rw Fw' D' Uw' L' Uw B R Lw2 F2 Uw2 L' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 D Fw L F' Lw F' Rw2 Bw2 D' Rw' R' Dw U2 Uw2 D' R2 Uw Bw2 F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw D' B2 L' Fw' D2

5. D2 U' Rw U Fw U' Fw Bw' D Dw' B Rw' R' L2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 U2 Lw' F L D' R2 Rw2 L Lw' U' Lw Fw' Lw Dw Fw Rw' U2 Dw2 Uw Lw' L' R2 Uw U2 L2 R' Dw2 Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw2 U' Lw Rw' F' R2 U' F Uw' D' B Rw'

6. Dw' B Bw F' L2 D2 B' Dw2 L' R2 Rw2 Lw F' D' L' Uw L Dw' Rw2 Fw2 F' B U D' Lw Uw R' Bw2 Uw' Bw U Fw2 Rw L' Uw B Rw2 F' R2 Bw2 F2 Uw' R B Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw D' Rw Fw Uw2 Lw2 L Rw' Bw2 Lw2 L' Fw' B2

7. Rw R2 Fw Rw' Bw' Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw' Lw' Uw' Bw' D2 Dw' R Bw Dw2 F' Rw' D' Uw2 L2 Lw' U2 Uw R' Rw2 B2 Fw Bw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 R' Lw U L Dw' Fw2 F B' D2 L' B F2 Uw' L Dw2 B' Lw Rw' F B Bw' D Bw U'

8. L Lw' U' Dw2 L U' Uw L2 Dw2 Fw2 L2 F' B' U Fw' L2 Lw Bw' F2 D2 R2 Lw2 F2 L2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Dw' L' U D2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Uw D Lw D2 Fw2 F R U F2 Bw' Rw Lw Bw' F' Uw F D' R Dw2 Lw D' Fw' Lw F U R

9. L2 F' L' Bw' Fw2 B Lw' Bw' Fw' F' Rw U' Uw2 L2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' D2 B2 R2 D R Dw' Uw R' Rw' Bw D' R2 Fw Bw2 Uw Rw L R' F' Lw' R' Uw F' Fw' L Dw2 Bw Dw L' R Uw' Rw D U2 Dw2 B2 D Rw D Uw B' Bw'

10. Dw' R B D2 Fw2 Bw' L Uw R L2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw Rw' U' B U' Bw' Dw F B' U2 D B Lw Uw' Fw U Dw2 Lw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' F Dw F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L' U' F B2 Dw D' Bw' B' Uw' Dw2 F U2 D' Bw2 R' Rw2 F

11. Dw2 R Uw' D L B' Uw2 Rw2 U L U2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw R' F2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 D2 L2 F Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 F2 D' Lw Bw' F2 U Fw2 U L Uw2 R2 Rw2 D' Bw' U Fw' Bw R' D R' Dw Bw2 F L2 Dw2 U D2 L' D' U' Rw' Bw Fw

12. Rw R' Uw' D2 Lw2 D' U Lw D Uw R' Rw2 Dw2 Fw B2 F' Rw U2 B' Fw2 D R2 L2 Fw' Bw' D2 Bw' Fw' R' L' B2 Dw2 R Dw' Uw' Bw' D' Dw Fw U Bw' Fw Lw R' Uw D2 F B2 R' Lw' Uw F' U2 B2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw R' Dw'

Good luck!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 8, 2016)

round 58, aim to sub 1:30

1:54.08, 1:37.31, 2:01.99, 1:46.49,1:41.86, 1:48.61, 1:53.19, 1:48.39,1:51.61, 1:52.32, 1:50.97, 1:54.25 = 1:50.18


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 58
Race to sub-4m
Yuxin

*Ao12: 3:54.26 (2/3)*

(3:24.49,) 4:11.24, 3:49.74, (4:20.89,) 3:41.46, 3:58.49, 4:08.23, 3:35.16, 3:38.21, 4:12.73, 3:53.82, 3:53.54


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 58
sub 3

Woohoo, PB ao12.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
avg of 12: 2:44.20

Time List:
1. 2:26.29 U2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R' F D B U2 F' R2 U L F 
2. 2:31.22 R D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B' D' L' R' U' B2 L B' R 
3. 2:47.90 U' L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' U' R' B D2 B2 L R2 D' B 
4. 2:44.29 D' F D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 L D2 U' F U2 L F' R B' 
5. 2:33.76 U' B L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' R U B2 F R2 D' L 
6. 2:52.45 R U B' L F L U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' U2 D' 
7. (3:09.46) F2 B U' L2 U2 L' U' R' D2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F' 
8. 2:48.01 R U2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 R' U' L D U' R D2 U B R2 D' 
9. 2:46.69 F' B2 U2 F R' F U' D' B D2 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 
10. 2:50.77 R U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U F' R' U L' B2 L' D F2 
11. 3:00.62 U' R2 D2 U B2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 L' F' D' U R2 B L' B2 D2 F2 
12. (2:23.73) B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 L D2 R B U' L' F R U' R'

I screwed the last solve up really bad. all of the edges were paired except 2 at 1:30, but did the wrong algorithm twice to fix it, that should've been a PB single by quite a bit.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 8, 2016)

@joopsmarko, those don't look like 5x5 scrambles...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 8, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> @joopsmarko, those don't look like 5x5 scrambles...


But it doesn't matter, because he is using the scrambles given for the round.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 8, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> But it doesn't matter, because he is using the scrambles given for the round.



Ah just a copy and paste from csTimer, I get it.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 12, 2016)

Round: 58
Race to Sub: 3:00
Cube: MoYu BoChuang GT
Method: FreeSlice/CFOP
*Average: 3:10.50*

1. 3:14.32
2. 3:13.19
3. 3:13.58
4. (2:37.19)
5. 2:52.62
6. 3:16.76
7. 3:32.54
8. 3:29.47
9. 3:00.37
10. (3:36.52)
11. 3:04.82
12. 2:47.31

This is the third day having my BoChuang, and it's my first 5x5 (okay not really, I have an old rubiks brand but that doesn't count). I'm not sure if this is a good average or not, but it felt like a decent clip, so I can't say whether or not I'm disappointed with my performance.
General breakdown: centers 50-60, edges 90-120, 3x3 30-40.
I hated 5x5 because it took forever (avg-10m, best 7.5m), but this cube has changes that. It's so airy and smooth I love solving it now.
Hope to get 2:00-2:30 by the end of the year. I don't know how realistic that is, but it doesn't seem so out-of reach.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 13, 2016)

R58 Sub 1:45 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
avg of 12: 1:46.635

Time List:
1:51.889, 1:44.151, 1:44.720, 1:46.525, 1:43.502, (1:56.797), 1:42.258, (1:38.223), 1:49.723, 1:47.620, 1:49.344, 1:46.614

Good.


----------



## Berd (Jun 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
avg of 12:* 1:59.43*

Time List:
1:56.52, 2:04.67, 1:59.96, 1:48.26, 2:16.88, (1:42.12), 1:48.62, 2:02.03, 2:04.21, (2:17.53), 1:51.69, 2:01.43

Race to sub 2, Brand new Bochuang and Reduction method. 

Wow! All new PBs! The Bochuang is quite the upgrade from the Ao.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 20, 2016)

End of round 58:
Shaky Hands, sub-4: 3:54.26 1 more!
GenTheTheif, sub-3: 3:10.50
joopsmarko, sub-3: 2:44.20 Graduates!!!
Berd, sub-2: 1:59.43 2 more
NevinsCPH, sub 1:30: 1:50.18
Ordway Persyn, sub 1:45: 1:46.63

Round 59

1. B' Dw U L2 Fw' Rw' L' U B' Uw2 Fw U' F2 L2 F2 B' Lw2 U' Lw U R2 U' Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' R' D R Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' U' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 R2 Bw' U R' L Fw' L U' Bw F' Uw2 Rw2 R' Lw2 F' Lw Rw L' Dw' Rw' F

2. R Uw' B L2 U D Fw' L2 Rw Uw D Lw2 Dw' L' U2 F2 Bw B' Rw2 B2 Dw Uw' L' Bw' U Fw2 B2 F' U' Fw R Lw' F' Fw Uw2 Dw D' U Bw' Lw B2 U Rw Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D' L Rw2 R' U F2 R2 B2 R Dw2 U2 Bw U2 Dw2

3. Bw R' U2 B L R2 Dw' F2 B Rw' B' D' B' U2 B2 Fw F Rw U2 B2 F2 Dw' L2 Bw' U2 Bw U Lw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 L R U D2 L R' Dw' B2 U' D Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 D Bw2 Uw' Lw' Dw Lw Bw L' U' L' Rw' Bw' B' D2 Uw2 F2

4. U Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' U Dw2 B2 L2 F' Bw' Lw' B2 U2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Rw' D2 Rw' U R' D2 U2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 B F U Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw Rw Lw Bw' D' R' U2 B2 Bw L B' F' R U2 D2 Fw' U' Fw2 U Lw L2 R2

5. F Fw Bw' Rw' Uw' U2 D Bw' Uw' B R' Bw U Rw' U' B U2 Dw Lw' Fw R2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 F' D Dw' Fw' Dw2 D R2 Uw' Dw' U Rw2 U2 Uw R2 B Bw' F U2 Fw2 L2 Fw Bw' B' R2 Uw2 D2 Dw Rw F Fw' Rw' U2 B2 F2 Uw2 R

6. F Fw Lw B' Lw2 F' Lw L2 Dw' R L2 Bw Dw2 R2 Fw' L2 R Rw2 Lw F2 R' Dw2 R2 U' D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Lw2 R Fw2 F' Bw2 R2 Lw' Rw2 Bw D' Dw' B' Dw Fw F L2 R' B' Uw2 R2 F' Fw' R' U B

7. Dw2 Rw' B' R' L' Fw2 Lw' F2 Uw D' Dw' F L2 Fw' D Uw F Uw Fw' Bw' Lw2 L' Rw' D' Lw B Bw D Bw B' L' Uw R' D' Dw Lw Bw B' Rw R Fw L Dw2 U2 B Rw Dw R' B2 U' F Rw R Dw R2 Dw Fw2 B' Bw2 L

8. Fw D' Bw L2 Uw R Dw Bw D2 Uw2 R2 D2 Rw F' R' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw Lw2 L2 Uw L2 B2 Dw' Lw D Rw2 Bw' Lw' D Rw' Dw2 L U' L Lw' Dw' U Uw B' R Fw Dw B2 U2 B Lw Uw Rw' F2 U2 B2 Rw2 Bw F' L' Dw' Rw U

9. B2 L Bw Uw Fw' U' L' B U2 B2 Dw L F D L B' L2 D2 Bw' D R' Dw' Rw' L' B2 Dw B2 Uw' Rw D2 L B D U2 F U2 L F2 U2 Dw2 L' R F' Bw' Lw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 F U' Rw2 Bw' F2 U Uw2 Dw Fw2 Bw' U'

10. Uw2 D' Lw Uw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 R U B Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Uw' F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' R' D B Lw D Fw2 U' B' Rw' Fw Uw' L' Fw2 Dw U' Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw L2 R' Uw F' L' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' L Dw Bw Dw' U2 Bw2 Rw2 F Rw' Bw

11. Rw2 Fw F' U B' Bw2 F' L2 Rw2 Lw' R2 Bw2 D L Bw' L Rw2 F2 D F' Uw R Dw' Rw Lw D F2 Lw2 B' U' Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw U' R2 U' F B Rw F L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Lw Rw' L2 Fw R U2 Rw B Dw Fw' F2 Uw' L

12. Dw Bw2 D2 F2 Bw2 L F B' Uw2 U' Dw' B' D Lw U2 Lw Rw2 U2 F Fw2 L2 Bw' U2 D' Fw' R2 Fw U' Bw2 R2 U Bw2 U Bw' L2 Uw2 Dw' D Rw' Lw F2 L R Bw Uw2 R2 Bw2 L' F2 D' F L F2 Fw Uw' F2 U Uw' Fw' Rw2

Good Luck!


----------



## Berd (Jun 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
avg of 12: *1:58.99*

Time List:
2:07.14, 1:48.42, 1:50.90, 1:48.51, 2:09.09, 1:57.85, (1:47.01), 1:56.97, 2:06.85, 2:06.75, 1:57.37, (2:15.77)

1 more!


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 21, 2016)

Round 59
Race to sub - 3:30
Cube: YuXin 5x5x5
Method: Ookusa/CFOP
Avg of 12: *3:26.32*

(2:57.45) 3:02.48 3:04.39 3:41.47 3:32.66 3:39.87 3:44.06 3:36.32 (4:02.74) 3:30.36 3:09.12 3:22.43


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2016)

Round: 59
Race to Sub: 3:00
Cube: MoYu BoChuang GT
Method: FreeSlice/CFOP
*Average: 2:50.76*

1. 2:36.37
2. 2:51.48
3. 2:39.58
4. (2:30.93)
5. 3:00.48
6. 2:49.20
7. 2:38.05
8. 2:44.55
9. 3:11.89
10. 3:06.77
11. 2:49.19
12. (3:12.39)

I need better consistency in my solves.
Best and worst solves should only be ~30 sec apart I think.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 23, 2016)

*Round 59 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

*Ao12: 3:41.85*

3:32.43, (4:12.77), (3:09.86), 4:08.12, 3:49.86, 3:47.96, 3:31.42, 3:24.37, 4:04.76, 3:38.20, 3:31.80, 3:29.53

Still too many high 3s and even some low 4s but slowly improving. Global average right now is around 3:45 and improving so I thought sub 3:30 would be achievable yet a challenge.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 24, 2016)

Round 59 - Race to sub 2:45
Yuxin 5x5
Reduction/CFOP

Extremely consistant, but not very good overall.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-23
avg of 12: 2:52.59

Time List:
1. 2:55.33 D2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L U R2 F L' D' L2 F' D U2 
2. (2:43.73) D F2 L2 U F2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F L' B L2 U R B R2 F D 
3. 2:49.90 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D F' B2 L F U2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 
4. 2:51.25 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 B L' D B' U R' F2 L2 B U 
5. 2:50.50 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L' D2 L R2 D2 B R F2 L2 F' 
6. 3:00.32 B' R2 B F' R2 D2 U2 B L2 F U F2 U' L R U' F' L R2 F2 
7. 2:52.76 D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B U2 L B' L' B U2 F2 R' F' D U 
8. 2:58.10 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U L2 B D' U' B' U' L' B 
9. 2:51.54 R' L B2 L' U' F2 B U R U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
10. (3:26.20) D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B2 U B' R U2 F2 L2 U L' B2 
11. 2:50.97 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 F2 D' B' L D L2 R2 U' 
12. 2:45.17 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 R2 F2 R F' U' B F' D L' R2 U' R' U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 26, 2016)

End of round 59:
Mafergut, sub 3:30: 3:41.85
RyuKagamine, sub 3:30: 3:26.32 2 more
joopsmarko, sub 2:45: 2:52.59
GenTheTheif, sub 3:00: 2:50.76 2 more
Berd, sub 2:00: 1:58.99 1 more!

round 60:

1. Lw R' Uw' B2 F2 Lw' Bw' B' R L' Bw2 Dw2 B D' U2 B2 Uw Fw2 U Uw' R' Rw' Lw2 Fw2 B2 U2 L2 D' Dw' Uw2 Fw F Rw F2 Rw' D Dw' B U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw2 D2 U2 Uw Lw B2 L Fw2 Uw2 D B2 R2 Bw' F' U2 Lw2 Dw

2. Dw' Uw2 Bw R F2 Lw L' Dw2 L D' Rw' R D' F Dw Fw' F' Uw' Dw' D F2 Dw' Lw Bw' Fw Lw U2 L Lw B Uw2 Dw' D2 F U' Fw Rw' L' F R2 D2 F' Uw2 B2 Dw2 F' Rw2 D R2 B2 Fw2 Rw B Lw Bw Fw2 B' D2 Lw2 Dw'

3. Rw Fw2 L2 B' Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' U' B2 Uw L' Uw' U2 L' Rw Lw' F' D2 Uw2 B2 U' B Bw2 Fw F' U2 F2 Rw' U2 Bw Dw D' B' Rw2 D2 F' D B' Uw2 B2 L' U2 D2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw Rw2 Lw F2 Bw Fw2 B L Fw' Uw2 D2

4. U Dw2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Lw2 Fw2 B R Lw Dw L' F2 Bw2 U' Dw' F' B Fw' R' B' Dw2 R2 F' U F' U2 R Uw2 Dw' L2 Fw' U' L' Lw' Fw' Rw' F2 U' B D' Dw' Rw2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw Lw Bw2 Rw2 L' R F Lw2

5. B' Uw' D2 L2 U D R' Rw' Fw' D2 Rw' Lw Bw Rw2 Uw R2 D' Uw2 Lw' Fw' Bw U2 R' Fw2 R2 Bw2 F Uw' Bw' Rw' U2 Bw2 B2 R2 F2 Lw2 Bw U2 Lw2 Fw Bw' B2 Dw' Fw' Bw B F2 L' D' L' Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' D2 F U

6. L' Uw' U' Dw2 Fw B' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Bw D' B2 Bw L2 Lw2 U2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 Bw D2 U2 F Dw L U Fw' Lw2 B Bw2 Fw2 D' U F L2 Rw U' L' Lw R Dw2 F U B' Fw2 Dw Rw' R L' Fw' R' Fw' Rw2 Lw' Fw' F2 U Bw R2 Rw

7. Uw F Lw' F' Dw2 D' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 D' B2 D2 R F2 Lw2 D' Bw Dw Uw' Rw2 R F Bw' Rw2 B' Fw2 U Rw2 L' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw' Dw' Rw' L2 Uw2 Dw' F' Fw2 Lw' U' F2 Dw' D R B Lw2 U' Bw Rw R Uw F Bw' D' L'

8. Dw B' D' R2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' U Dw Uw Rw L' Lw U' Lw U Uw' F Rw F' U' Fw2 Bw2 L2 Uw B' R2 B2 Rw Dw2 Lw' Dw' L2 B' F' Fw Dw R' L Lw2 Uw' Rw Dw Fw2 Bw Uw2 Lw R' D Uw2 F L' R Lw Dw2 Lw' R' D L2

9. B' Bw Uw F Fw Lw Bw D2 Uw' R Fw' Rw' Lw2 F Lw Dw' U' Fw R' B2 U Rw' B' Fw' U2 Lw Uw2 Fw R' U F2 Uw' Fw2 D Rw2 Dw B' Fw' F' Lw2 L' B Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Fw' R2 Rw2 L Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Dw2 R' D

10. Uw' Fw Dw' Uw' L2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Dw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 R Rw' Bw U Lw2 Uw2 U F2 Rw' U' Lw' Rw' L' Fw2 Bw F Dw' F' D2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 U Lw' B R Bw2 L2 Dw Uw' D' F Uw Lw U2 Fw U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw Uw Fw' U B2 D' Bw

11. B' Lw' L F2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' Dw2 L2 F' Fw2 D2 Lw' Dw U L2 Uw' U B' F' Dw2 L' U2 L Uw2 Fw Dw' Uw Lw2 L Uw Lw Dw Uw2 B Fw2 L D2 Uw2 U2 F' Dw R2 Lw' U2 D B' Rw2 B' F R' Rw2 U' Bw' Rw Lw' F U' L'

12. Dw' B Lw Uw2 U' D2 Bw' U2 Lw' Fw F Uw' R' L2 D R' Bw2 D' F' B2 U2 Bw' U2 L' Uw L' B L Fw F' D Uw' F Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw L2 B2 F' D' Lw2 Bw2 B' L' Uw2 B' D L' F2 D' B2 U Rw2 D2 F2 U R L2 Lw'

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 26, 2016)

*Round 60 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

*Ao12: 3:37.28*

3:43.47, 3:37.67, 3:51.88, 4:00.78, (4:17.27), 3:21.29, 3:34.73, 3:41.85, 3:32.17, 3:22.85, (3:18.06), 3:26.08

A bit better (4 seconds of improvement) but still far from target. Improvement is improvement, though, so I cannot complain.


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 27, 2016)

Round 60
Race to sub - 3:30
Cube: YuXin 5x5x5
Method: Ookusa/CFOP
Avg of 12: *3:32.21*

3:55.81 3:49.64 3:16.74 3:40.79 3:53.87 (2:56.67) 3:18.77 3:30.60 3:14.07 3:29.80 (4:12.84) 3:11.98
11th: messed up cross edges opponent face


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 27, 2016)

Round: 60
Race to Sub: 3:00
Cube: MoYu BoChuang GT
Method: FreeSlice/CFOP
*Average: 2:53.39*

1. 3:00.31
2. (3:34.39)
3. 3:30.22
4. 2:38.91
5. 3:00.96
6. 3:00.09
7. 2:52.10
8. 2:39.08
9. (2:30.89)
10. 2:46.42
11. 2:54.26
12. 2:31.39

Started bad, ended okayish.
I had three; _three,_ super-close-not-funny-any-more-almost-sub-3 singles, 1,5 and 6. It's just wrong.
Decent average. Did a couple of warm up solves and started. Was a little scared I wasn't going to make it after the first three solves but I pulled though. And also, my little brother pulled the internet cord from the computer (both are like ~12 yrs old) and made me stop the timer. I re-scrambled and re-solved, but I'm so bad at scrambling, I don't think that gave me an advantage.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 28, 2016)

Round 60
Race to sub - 1:30
Cube: YuXin 5x5
Method: Redux
Avg of 12: 1:59.11

2:03.44, 2:11.23, 1:49.33,2:16.43, 1:55.76, 1:57.66,1:57.40, 2:07.48, 1:45.93,1:57.84, 1:48.17, 2:02.74


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 30, 2016)

Round 60 Race to Sub-4m:

*Ao12: 3:37.26 (?/3 *)*

3:42.74, 3:47.39, (3:22.90), 3:36.11, 3:23.16, 3:24.14, 3:43.29, 3:26.98, 3:36.45, 3:45.40, 3:46.97, (4:06.13)

* Not sure if I graduate or not. I was on 2/3 after Round 58, but I missed Round 59.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 4, 2016)

Round 60
Race to sub 2:45
Yuxin 5x5
Redux


Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-4
avg of 12: 2:43.13 PB

Time List:
1. 2:39.36 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R' U R2 D B' U B2 L2 R U' 
2. (2:30.72) D B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L' U R2 B L2 F U' B2 D2 L' 
3. 2:38.42 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' L B L' D U2 B' U' F' 
4. 2:36.25 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L D2 U F2 R2 F' D2 
5. (3:02.74) D U B2 D B2 F2 D B2 F2 L D' L F2 D' B R' F L2 D2 
6. 2:37.78 F' L' U2 R' B L' D B L F' R2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D 
7. 2:54.66 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 F U R2 B' F2 R' B2 U R B' 
8. 2:46.91 U' D B' L' F' L' B' U' L' F' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 F R2 B 
9. 2:44.89 B D R2 D2 B L' B U B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L B' 
10. 2:35.33 D' B' U D F B D B' D2 L2 U2 R F2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 F 
11. 2:59.37 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B D2 L F2 U' F R2 F2 D' R 
12. 2:38.33 U' B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F D U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2016)

End of Round 60:
Shaky Hands, sub 4: 3:37.26 Graduates!!! (yes it counts)
Mafergut, sub 3:30: 3:37.28
RyuKagamine. sub 3:30: 3:32.21
Genthethief, Sub 3:00: 2:53.39 1 more!
joopsmarko, sub 2:45: 2:43.13 2 more
NevinsCPH: sub 1:30: 1:59.11

Round 61:

1. Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw R' Rw U' R D2 Bw' Lw R2 F2 Bw2 Uw F' R2 Rw2 B U R' Dw U2 F2 B Uw' L U' B Fw2 Rw B Bw2 Uw' Dw U2 Lw2 U' Uw2 R2 D Uw2 Rw' Fw' R' Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Rw2 R' Lw2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw D

2. Bw' Dw2 R' Bw R2 Fw Lw B2 Bw L' Fw' Bw' D2 B Rw' Lw F2 Fw Bw' L Uw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Dw' R' U Dw' L' B' Dw' Rw' Lw Uw' Dw' B' Dw' D2 Uw2 Bw L2 D2 Fw L' Bw' Fw' Rw2 U L Bw Rw F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 Uw2 L2

3. Rw2 B2 Bw F L' F' B2 Fw2 Rw Lw2 R L B' Dw' U' Uw' B' Rw Fw' D L Rw' Dw2 L F2 D2 F U' L2 D R2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 D' B2 Rw2 L' Dw U D' R' D Dw2 B' Dw' B' Fw' Uw Rw' U B' Rw2 B2 R' F' R2

4. B2 Fw Lw D' Lw F Bw2 B Uw Rw L2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 L' Uw2 Bw Dw R2 U2 R' Bw' Fw Dw Lw2 Rw2 Bw' B D' L Bw2 Dw Lw2 L' Fw' L2 Bw2 B D' R Lw' L' Bw2 F U' Fw F' R F2 U2 Dw B' Rw Bw' B2 Uw' U2 Dw' F' Dw

5. B2 L' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D' Bw' U2 R2 F B Fw' Bw R Bw2 F Rw' Fw' B' Bw Uw2 Bw2 B' Fw Uw2 U Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 Fw Dw D L Fw2 D' L Uw2 Rw Lw2 F2 L D2 F2 Bw' Lw F Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 D' Rw2 U2 Fw R' Dw' U Uw2 L

6. Rw Lw' Bw D2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw B Uw' D2 B2 Rw' D U' F2 D2 Rw Dw' R Dw2 Bw' U' Uw' R L D2 R Fw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 Uw B' Rw' F Uw2 F Fw B Bw2 Uw2 Lw Fw L Uw B U' D' Bw2 Lw' Fw' U' L2 R B' Uw' Fw' D F2

7. Bw' U B U' F' B2 Bw Lw' L Dw Bw2 Lw' D2 Rw' F Bw' Lw F U2 Dw2 D F' Rw' Fw' Rw2 B Dw' Uw2 Rw D U' F' Lw Bw L Uw2 Fw' B2 R' L2 U2 B' Rw' U' D L' R2 Dw D B Bw2 R2 Lw2 U' L' F' Bw Rw2 F2 Bw2

8. R Rw2 U2 F' B2 Bw Dw2 F' Dw2 D R2 L' D' F2 D' U' Dw' Fw2 B2 D2 B Dw' Fw' U Fw R2 L U2 Fw2 Bw2 F' R2 F U' F' U2 L Uw' B' U F' L2 F Dw' Bw Uw2 L2 F' D B2 R Dw U' Rw' D' R L2 B' Bw' Lw

9. R2 B' F L2 R Dw2 F2 Uw' R' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw2 Lw D' L2 F' B Dw2 F Rw' U Bw' Uw Rw2 B Lw' B2 L' Bw2 B' L D' Lw' F D F Rw' Uw' Dw' F Fw' B2 R F' Bw' U2 L' U' Fw B' U' Uw' D' Bw' U Uw Lw

10. D2 Lw' Bw' F2 Rw' D' R' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 R' Dw2 R' Bw D L2 Lw R' Fw D' L2 U2 R Uw2 F D' Fw' L Dw2 Fw' U2 Uw F' Bw2 U2 Uw R Uw' U Rw Fw2 Bw2 R' B' Rw F2 Lw' Rw F2 Fw Uw' Rw2 U Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw

11. Dw' Rw2 B Rw R2 Lw Dw D Fw L2 Lw Bw Uw' Dw2 Fw2 U F2 R' D L' B' R2 Uw' F Fw2 R2 U2 F' Fw Uw2 L B Rw' D2 B2 F2 U Dw2 R Uw R' D2 Rw2 F2 U B Uw' L' D' B' L' Fw2 Bw' F2 Uw Fw' Dw U B2 Lw2

12. Dw Rw' Lw' F' L' Rw D2 R D' Rw F' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Bw Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw Dw U Rw' F' U2 Lw' Dw2 D Lw F2 U' R' Dw2 F Fw U Rw B2 U' D' Dw B' F' Dw B Bw' U Fw' Bw' Uw L Rw' Dw' R Rw' U Dw2 R' L B D2

Good Luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 11, 2016)

Feels good to have graduated the Race to Sub-4:00, so time to progress...

*Race to Sub-3:30* (*1/3*)
Round 61
Yuxin 5x5
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 3:22.67*

3:22.70, (3:44.30,) 2:58.33, 3:33.57, 3:13.32, 3:25.12, 3:16.04, 3:41.63, (2:57.80,) 3:28.63, 3:14.39, 3:32.98

Got a new PB single twice in this lot, including my first ever 2 sub-3m solves. Hopefully I can maintain this or improve further.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 11, 2016)

R61 sub 1:45 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
avg of 12: 1:46.156

Time List:
1:40.770, 1:46.156, (1:38.384), (1:55.178), 1:47.599, 1:49.326, 1:47.936, 1:47.761, 1:45.333, 1:51.068, 1:45.307, 1:40.308
Starting to get back into 5x5!


----------



## mafergut (Jul 15, 2016)

*Round 61 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-15
*avg of 12: 3:40.02*

Time List:
3:45.15, 3:31.91, 3:36.48, 3:46.83, 4:05.84, 3:54.53, 3:27.72, 3:31.61, 3:20.91, (DNF), 3:39.18, (3:09.83)

I had gotten a PB Ao12 of 3:20.xx so I was expecting to at least get sub 3:30 this week. Not only I failed at that but I did not even improve on last round's results. A terrible start and a stupid DNF towards the end didn't help either.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2016)

End of round 61:
Mafergut, sub 3:30: 3:40.02
Shaky Hands, sub 3:30: 3:22.67 2 more
Ordway Persyn: sub 1:45: 1:46.156

Round 62

1. Dw L2 Bw' Lw2 Bw L' Fw2 R2 D' B2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw' B R' Dw' L' Rw' Uw' R F R Lw Fw' R F2 Uw Bw2 U2 D' Bw' F B' Lw' Bw2 U Rw' Uw2 U' D L2 B U L' B2 F R' Rw2 F B Uw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 B' U' Dw2 R2

2. L2 U' Lw Fw' U2 Lw' R2 Uw2 B R2 F Lw' Fw Uw2 U Dw' Rw' Dw' L' Bw' B2 Rw L' Dw D F D B' Dw L2 U' R Lw2 U2 Fw2 F U F' Bw2 Rw' Bw' U2 Uw' Lw Bw Dw' Bw B2 F' Rw2 Uw R2 F2 U Fw' F2 B D2 Bw Lw2

3. Fw2 R' U2 Rw F' R Bw2 B Lw D' Fw Uw' Fw Dw' B2 D' Rw2 B' Rw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 B2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw R' B2 Dw Lw2 F' B' R' L' Bw2 B' L2 Dw2 Rw Uw B2 Bw2 R' D2 Rw' Fw' B Lw' B R' U' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' D2 L Dw' F2

4. Uw Fw' F2 Lw' Dw2 U F D Bw2 Lw2 F B Lw2 B' Uw Lw D2 B Lw2 F' Bw Rw R2 F2 Bw Rw R2 Fw Lw Bw Rw' U' D Fw' F' Uw' U' D' Bw Uw' R' F2 Bw2 B U F R' D2 L Dw2 Uw2 D' Lw Fw B' Uw2 Dw2 B' Rw2 Lw'

5. F Dw' Lw B2 D2 Dw' F2 Lw U2 Bw L2 Fw B2 L F' R' Uw' D Fw B' Bw2 Rw' B2 L R' B Lw F' R2 L' Lw2 Uw' F' Dw2 Lw' B Dw D Lw' Dw L' Dw' B' R Fw2 Bw2 Rw L2 B Lw' Dw Uw Rw Bw Uw2 Dw Fw2 D2 L Dw'

6. Rw2 D2 R L2 Rw2 B Bw U2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw D L' R2 D Bw Lw' B2 Fw2 L D2 Lw Fw Rw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 B Lw Uw2 F' Uw B U' R F' Bw2 Uw2 Rw Dw2 B2 Rw F' R' B2 Bw2 L F' D2 Lw' U2 F Bw' U Bw Lw2 Fw' Lw2

7. L' U' Rw Dw L' U2 Rw' F' Bw2 Uw' F2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw' D2 F' R2 Rw Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 L2 R U' Rw' D2 Bw L R2 B' Rw D F' Fw2 D2 Bw U D2 B2 Lw B D2 Bw Fw2 U2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Fw R' Uw U' Dw F2 Uw F' Bw2 Dw

8. Uw U2 Fw2 R B2 F' R Lw' B Uw2 Bw2 U Rw' Fw' U B' Lw' Uw2 Dw' U B' Rw' B' Lw U Rw Dw Bw2 Lw' L' Fw D Dw F' L2 B L2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 D Fw F' R D Lw Dw B' Dw Lw Fw2 Bw2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw' R B2 R2 Lw

9. Lw2 B F2 U' L2 Rw2 Dw B' D2 F2 U D2 Fw2 Bw' R' D2 Lw2 D Uw2 L Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 D2 Dw2 R' B2 F' Dw' F2 B' Bw2 R' Fw' Bw D' Bw' Uw U2 Dw R Fw2 F2 R2 Uw D B2 R2 F Dw D Lw2 Bw' R F2 Uw B' Lw'

10. Lw D2 U2 F2 D Uw Bw Rw Lw2 Uw2 Rw L' Fw Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw' Bw2 Uw R' Fw2 D' R2 Lw2 U L Rw2 B2 Rw R' Dw R2 Dw' Fw' Lw R2 Rw Fw2 Lw U' Dw F2 Uw Bw' Dw D Rw' U' Dw L B2 L2 B Lw R' D' L Uw' Lw' Fw

11. Rw2 Uw' Bw' U Fw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 Lw2 L Rw2 D' F2 Bw' B L D' L2 B' Uw2 Rw' Uw' B L' U Bw' R2 D2 F' B' Rw2 Lw B' L Dw2 F2 Bw Uw U' R' Fw2 F2 Lw D' L' R2 Dw Uw2 D B R' B Rw2 L' F' B2 Lw

12. L' F2 D2 L Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' L U2 Dw L' Bw Uw2 L' Dw R2 F2 Dw' F2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw' D Fw2 R' B' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw R2 U2 F2 L B F D L U2 Uw2 R2 Bw Dw' B L2 F Dw2 B' Dw2 Lw' Uw D2 R' Uw B' F D Bw

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Jul 30, 2016)

*Round 62 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
*avg of 12: 3:35.78*

Time List:
3:29.56, 3:48.39, 3:33.02, 3:46.94, 3:30.90, 3:26.78, 3:41.80, 3:42.45, 3:24.68, 3:33.27, (3:17.92), (3:52.09)

Another bad average but I have not practiced in 2 weeks so that was to be expected.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2016)

R62, sub 1:45 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 12: 1:46.557

Time List:
1:41.272, (1:56.139), 1:54.448, 1:53.024, 1:45.213, 1:44.406, 1:34.494, 1:47.699, 1:54.719, 1:50.904, (1:29.778), 1:39.393


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 4, 2016)

Race to sub 2:45
Yuxin 5x5
Redux/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-3
avg of 12: 2:32.56

Time List:
1. 2:29.74 L U L2 U L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B U' F2 D L' B' L' F2 R 
2. 2:33.17 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' L' F2 D' R' D2 L F' U B R' 
3. (2:23.42) R L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 D L2 B' L R' D R F L' B' 
4. 2:42.21 R F2 L R F2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F R' U L D' B2 L' 
5. 2:29.15 B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 L' F D R2 U' F R F L2 U' 
6. 2:39.93 B' D' U' F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' R D' R F2 U2 B L2 R 
7. 2:27.66 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B R2 U' R B' F L' F2 L U 
8. 2:32.10 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R' B2 R' B U' L2 R B2 U F' 
9. 2:26.95 B D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 D L' B' L2 D U R2 D F' R' 
10. (3:09.73) R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D B2 D L B' R' B U' F' U2 F2 L' B2 Messed up single center edge flip parity.
11. 2:26.77 R' U2 D2 F B2 D' R2 B R B2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F' R2 F 
12. 2:37.82 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' U B D' B' R B' D2 U B2

I've been practicing a lot on 4x4 and 5x5 lately since my 3x3 broke. On 4x4 I've improved about 10 seconds and have improved about 15 seconds on 5x5.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2016)

End of Round 62
Mafergut, Sub 3:30: 3:35.78
joopsmarko, Sub 2:45: 2:32.56 1 more!
Ordway, Sub 1:45: 1:46.55

Round 63

1. U2 Uw2 R' Dw2 U Bw2 R2 L2 Bw U' Lw U B R' F' Fw' Bw2 R U F2 R2 L' Uw2 D2 B L2 Uw' F Fw2 Bw2 D Uw Rw2 R' D2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' Bw2 R2 Rw' L Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 R2 F B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R' Rw2 Lw F2

2. D2 Fw U Dw2 F2 R2 U Fw' U D Rw' B2 L2 F2 Fw2 Uw U Dw' B2 Fw2 U Rw' Dw' Lw2 L U' R' Uw D2 Rw' F2 Rw' Bw2 F U2 L Dw2 R Rw B Rw2 Dw' Lw' B' R2 F2 D2 Bw' R' F U Dw2 F' Bw' Fw Dw2 B2 Rw2 R2 Lw2

3. L2 R2 Lw' Dw Uw Lw' B' Uw' Dw L' Rw2 U Fw D Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 D F2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' B2 Lw F Uw Fw F' U2 R' Bw' F2 D B Dw' Uw Lw2 B' Rw' F2 Lw B Rw L Bw' Dw B2 D2 Lw2 D' L F' D' R' U L Dw2

4. Dw B' L2 U D2 Fw' D' R D B' Uw' R2 F' R Dw' R2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw' L2 Uw' Lw L' Dw Uw2 Rw2 B' Lw Fw2 R' B' Rw' B U' Lw2 Fw' L' Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Bw Uw' U2 Dw' F Dw' Lw2 B Rw Bw2 B' L Dw Uw2 Lw R U' R2

5. Bw2 B R2 Lw Bw Dw2 L R U' Bw F Dw2 F U2 B Fw2 R2 Fw' B Dw' Rw Uw2 D' F' Lw2 D' L' U2 Lw' L2 D' F' Dw U2 Fw2 B2 Dw2 U' Rw L' Fw2 R L2 Fw2 Lw Dw' R' Lw' L' D Dw2 Fw D' B R' B Fw' R L2 Rw2

6. B2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' R2 Uw' F Fw2 L' R' Bw2 Dw2 D2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 B U2 B Dw U2 Uw2 F' Bw R2 Bw2 R' Dw' U Rw Dw' B Uw Dw2 U' Lw Dw2 D2 B2 R' Dw2 Fw2 D2 F Dw2 Rw2 L2 Dw F' Dw2 F' U2 Uw L2 R B F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw

7. B' U Lw' R L2 Uw' Rw Dw U2 F2 Dw2 B' D' R' Bw' R B R' Bw R' Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' L2 Fw' Bw2 D2 R' U Fw' Rw U' R' B L2 D' L' Rw' Lw2 U' F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R Lw' L' Rw2 B' Dw2 Fw' R Rw Fw Bw2 Lw U R' Bw2

8. Uw L2 Bw' B2 Rw2 B' F2 Fw Bw Uw' L2 R2 B2 Dw L2 Dw' B Rw2 F Uw' R F2 R2 D Lw Bw' F R' L2 Fw Uw2 R F' Bw U Bw Fw' L Uw2 U2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Bw' Lw' Fw' D2 Fw L Lw B2 Fw2 D2 L Dw' U Fw2 U' Lw U'

9. B2 F Uw' B Uw' D F' Dw' D2 U2 Rw' U Fw' Lw2 D' Dw' B2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' L' Lw R2 Fw2 R Lw F Rw' R' Bw F Rw2 Bw Lw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Lw2 Fw R2 L2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 U L2 Uw F' D2 Rw' D2 B D Dw2 B2 Rw' Uw F2 R'

10. L Bw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 L B Rw2 B Lw2 D' U B' D' L R' Dw' B2 Uw Lw' F' Lw F2 B Fw R2 U Uw Lw L' Uw2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Uw U2 R2 Bw' B2 L2 Bw L' B Lw2 Bw R2 F' B' L2 Lw2 F' B L' F2 Dw2 Lw' D Rw'

11. B U2 B' Fw' F R2 Lw B2 Fw2 Rw' B2 R2 L2 Dw U2 Bw' Lw' U2 Uw' L2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw' F' Fw2 Bw L Dw' Rw' B2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 F Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 B U' Dw F Lw' Fw2 F Lw R' F' B2 D2 Fw' F

12. B2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 D L' Uw' L' Uw Rw2 F2 U2 B F' Lw2 B' D' R' Dw2 Uw2 U Lw L Rw Dw2 Uw2 F2 R Bw' L' U Uw2 D' R' Bw' R Rw' F2 Bw' R2 Lw' U2 Uw2 F' R2 F' U B L' Dw Lw D

Good luck!
(on a side note, this is my 1337th post)


----------



## mafergut (Aug 4, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> (on a side note, this is my 1337th post)



Do you do the 1337 sp34k thing?


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

*Round 63 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-5
*avg of 12: 3:25.27 (1/3)*

Time List:
3:19.95, 3:32.94, 3:52.50, 3:07.08, (3:54.15), 3:41.89, 3:35.81, 3:34.84, 3:02.25+, 2:51.95, 3:33.47, (2:48.93)

Yay!!! It took 3 great solves out of the last 4, including two PB singles on 10th and 12th but here I got my first success. Happy, now I just need to repeat the sub-3 all the time  The +2 was a missing AUF, I was pushing PLL so hard to get a sub-3 that I forgot to AUF... but the timer was showing 3:00.25 anyway  Also PB Ao5 in there (the last five solves make a 3:09.xx average).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 5, 2016)

*Race to Sub-3:30* (*2/3*)
Round 63
Yuxin 5x5
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 3:22.23*

3:15.15, 3:12.11, 3:38.48, 3:17.43, 3:13.56, 3:01.19, 3:39.73, (2:57.32,) 3:22.68, 3:26.10, (3:39.99,) 3:35.91

PB single and average. Trailed off a bit at the end, but happy enough.

Good way to start the weekend. Cool.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *Race to Sub-3:30* (*2/3*)
> *Ao12: 3:22.23*



You beat me at consistency. Nice average!


----------



## kbrune (Aug 5, 2016)

Round 63
To sub 300
Ave: 2:59.52

2:52.80, 2:42.35, 2:48.18, 2:51.43, 2:44.06, 3:14.60, 3:07.92, 2:58.87, 3:14.60, 3:14.87, 3:04.02, 2:58.76

This might be my first sub 3 ao12. I'm too lazy to go back and look lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2016)

R63 Sub 1:45 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-8
avg of 12: 1:49.288

Time List:
1:47.861, 1:51.075, 1:49.849, (1:36.725), 1:48.535, 1:53.734, 1:46.713, 1:56.389, 1:56.092, 1:40.742, 1:41.889, (2:01.309)
Meh


----------



## mafergut (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks like @Ordway Persyn has not updated this in a while, so I will post standings and scrambles this time:

End of Round 63
Mafergut, Sub 3:30: 3:25.27 (1/3)
Shaky Hands, Sub 3:30: 3:22.23 (2/3) 1 more!
kbrune, Sub 3:00: 2:59.52 (1/3)
Ordway Persyn, Sub 1:45: 1:49.28 (0/3)

Round 64

1. R2 Dw' Uw' Lw Dw2 R' B' L2 Uw2 Bw Fw D' Bw Lw2 Rw Bw Rw' U2 Lw Bw2 Dw' Fw' R U' D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' D2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 R' L B D Rw' Uw D' L2 Dw' B' Fw U2 Rw' B L2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw Fw D2 F2 D' Dw2 Fw' U' R'

2. U2 Rw2 L' F' Fw' Rw Lw' Fw' Bw' Lw' D' Bw' R B2 L2 B F Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw Bw' D2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Rw' F' Bw2 Lw Dw2 F2 R' Dw2 Bw Lw' D2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' Lw D' F R Bw2 L' Dw L2 D' U2 R2 U' D2 R2 Rw Bw2 B2 R B

3. Rw' Bw' D' Dw Bw Rw U' Bw' Uw L2 B' Uw L2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' L U R Lw U' B2 Rw' Bw' Lw Rw' Uw L2 R' Dw' Fw2 Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw' Lw' F' Uw Fw L' Fw B2 Dw' B' Rw2 R' L' Fw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Lw R' U' Dw2 L2

4. R' D' Bw' U' Bw2 Lw2 D2 Dw Fw2 B F2 Rw' L Bw' L Fw' L' F2 Rw2 U D2 L' U' L2 Bw2 Uw U2 R U2 Lw' B2 D2 Dw' Lw' L' B Dw2 D' L2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 D Bw2 D B F2 Bw' Rw F2 Dw Rw2 U' Bw' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L'

5. R U' D2 Bw R2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 Uw B D B' Lw' Fw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 Bw F2 D' U' Fw2 U2 Uw2 B2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 D Rw' B Uw' U' R Lw Dw' Fw' U' Bw' L2 F U' D' B2 Bw Fw D2 L' B2 Uw' B R2 L2 Dw2

6. Fw2 Rw Fw L Rw' U Rw L2 Uw' D2 F2 L' F2 L' Uw' Dw F' Dw' Uw2 F Fw Rw' D' L Bw' F2 Dw2 Bw' R' Lw' Rw U Uw' Fw B2 R2 Rw' B2 R2 D' Uw2 F Rw2 R Bw' Rw B2 U2 Uw' L U Lw D U Dw' F' L' Rw Uw2 Rw2

7. Bw F' Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 Dw' Uw' B' U Uw Rw L' Lw' R' B F2 U2 Lw' B2 U' D L2 Dw F2 Bw' U2 B2 Uw2 D Lw' R' Dw L2 B2 Bw Uw' B' U F2 Dw2 Bw2 D' U' Lw2 B' R2 Bw Lw Bw' L2 F2 D' Lw2 L' R U2 Uw R2 Bw

8. Uw' Dw2 B' Lw R F2 Fw2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B' Fw' Dw' B F L' D2 L2 Lw Fw Dw' R B L F Bw2 B2 Fw2 U2 R F L Lw' U' Bw L2 Rw' B2 F2 Dw2 L2 Uw Fw2 Lw Dw2 D2 F B D' Fw Dw2 Uw' U' F2 D' B L R2 Dw2 D'

9. Uw' R2 Lw Dw' Bw F' Fw U' L2 Rw2 Dw' B F' R' Bw2 Lw' Rw F Uw L2 Fw2 Lw' B' U Bw R2 L2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Rw' F Rw2 L' Fw U2 B Lw' Uw2 F Fw' Uw2 U Fw Dw2 R' Bw' B' Lw2 Bw2 L' Dw U' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw2 U' L' B2

10. Dw R B' U' D2 Dw' Lw2 F' B2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Uw' B' L2 Rw B Fw2 Lw' Dw2 L' D Dw2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw Fw D2 Fw' R' U' Fw2 F2 L' Rw2 Bw U2 Lw Fw Dw Fw' Rw U Rw2 D B' U2 Fw' Dw' U' F2 B2 Dw2 Fw' Lw R2 L' D' Fw'

11. Rw' Dw2 D Fw L Fw U Lw' Fw F2 B2 Bw' Uw2 R2 Fw Lw Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw' F D' Lw2 D2 Bw' R' Bw' Lw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Rw U' Fw2 Dw F Lw' L' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' U' Bw2 Fw' Dw' D2 Rw F2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw2

12. F' D2 Uw R2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw B Lw Fw' R' U' R' B' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 F Dw2 Uw Fw Rw Dw2 Lw2 Uw U R2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' B R' Bw2 Dw Lw D Uw2 Fw Bw2 L' Fw' L Uw Rw' R L Lw2 D' Rw2 Uw U' F2 Bw' B' L2 Rw Dw'


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2016)

Round 64
Sub 3:00
ave: 2:51.32

2:50.48, 2:43.76, 2:58.17, 2:33.46, 2:47.11, 2:52.15, 2:55.40, 3:20.23, 2:58.07, 3:00.09, 2:44.76, 2:43.25

Very happy with this one! Almost meets my next goal. Shouldn't jinx myself though. One more to go!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry for not updating, a flood happened so yeah.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
avg of 12: 1:50.594

Time List:
1:44.890, 1:46.669, 1:54.617, 1:56.410, (1:42.503), (2:05.945), 1:52.139, 1:47.283, 1:50.690, 1:48.744, 1:43.266, 2:01.236

Eww counting 2.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 25, 2016)

*Round 64*
Race to Sub-3m 30s
Yuxin 5x5
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 3:26.40 (3/3 )*

3:14.39, (4:34.43,) 3:19.52, 3:21.50, 3:52.14, 3:17.80, 3:32.33, 3:33.62, 3:22.02, (3:01.00,) 3:42.40, 3:08.24

Put myself under a bit of unnecessary pressure with a messed-up parity in the 2nd solve, but all's well that ends well.

Time for me to start thinking about Race to Sub-3m 15s next time.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 2, 2016)

*Round 64 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-2
*avg of 12: 3:27.64 (2/3)*

Time List:
3:21.55, 3:37.44, 3:18.66, 3:26.12, (2:54.25), 3:25.87, 3:18.68, 3:41.41, 3:41.73, 3:17.88, 3:27.05, (3:48.52)

Several weeks without practicing but, even by a narrow margin, I got sub 3:30. Let's see if I can graduate next round and I'll have to think about the next target. Sub 3:00 seems too ambitious right now.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 2, 2016)

*End of Round 64*
kbrune, Sub 3:00: 2:51.32 (2/3) One more!
Ordway Persyn, Sub 1:45: 1:50.594 (0/3)
Shaky Hands, Sub 3:30: 3:26.40 (3/3) Graduates!
Mafergut, Sub 3:30: 3:27.64 (2/3) One more!

*Round 65*

1. L2 Rw' B' F R' L2 Lw Bw2 L D2 B D Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Lw L Uw2 L' F Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Dw' Uw Bw' Uw2 D B2 Rw2 L2 Lw Fw U Lw2 Bw' Dw F2 R2 Fw2 Bw' F Dw2 U' Rw' B Bw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' U F Fw B R

2. Lw2 D Bw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 U R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 L' D Dw B2 Bw Rw Bw' R2 U2 Bw L Fw D2 Rw2 B2 Bw D' B Bw' U2 Lw Fw Lw' Rw Fw D2 F' Bw' D Lw' D2 Bw2 Rw R2 L' Fw' U Rw2 L Dw U Rw D' Dw' Uw2 R B2 D'

3. R2 Dw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw F2 R Bw2 Dw' L2 Bw Uw2 R' D' Bw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw L Dw B' F R F' R Uw' Fw' Bw2 B' Lw' Fw2 L F2 Uw2 D2 R L2 B U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' F' Bw Uw2 Lw D2 R2 Bw F Rw' F D'

4. D' U2 Dw Lw2 Rw U R2 Uw B2 F L2 Bw2 B' F2 L2 Lw' Fw' Bw U D Lw2 F Lw2 Bw' Uw2 L Lw' D L' Uw2 B Dw2 U B2 Bw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 F2 R' L2 D' Rw F' U2 B2 Dw2 R' Bw2 U' F' Fw2 L2 D B R2 Bw' Lw R' L

5. Dw' F' R Dw2 U2 Rw2 U2 B U' R2 F' Fw' L Bw U2 Lw' Bw B' Rw' Bw Fw2 R2 U Lw2 U' Dw2 Lw' B' Uw' Lw' Dw' R' D F' U2 L2 Rw2 D' Rw' U2 F Bw' Rw' D U2 L2 Bw' B' Rw Fw' Bw2 Uw2 B2 F R2 D' U' Fw' L2 R

6. B2 F Dw' R U2 Fw' Dw F2 D2 F D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Dw' B' Fw2 F' Dw' Bw' Rw2 U2 L' R' B Dw2 B2 Lw D Dw Uw Lw2 L' Bw' Rw' D' R' U2 Rw Lw2 Bw Dw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw Bw L2 Bw' F2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 D U2 Rw' Bw Lw2

7. Rw2 U Lw' Bw F' U D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 R2 B2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 R' U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw Uw Rw Dw Lw' R U' Fw2 F2 Bw' Uw Rw' B U' B2 Dw Fw' Rw Uw Lw2 Rw' F Lw' B2 Dw Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 F'

8. Fw' Dw D U2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 R2 Uw Bw Rw2 U2 B' U L R Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D L' Uw Bw2 Fw Rw L2 R2 F Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw F' Fw2 Uw' F2 B' Uw' R' F Lw2 F' L R' F2 Rw F' Rw' B F2 U B2 Rw Fw Rw2 R B' Dw B'

9. Uw' Bw Dw' Fw2 F' L B' Dw Lw' Rw' F R' D2 L Bw L Uw F2 B' Dw' Bw2 Lw' U Dw R F Fw Bw Lw2 L Fw2 Rw' D Dw Uw' Lw2 Fw' D2 L Dw2 D Uw F' L' Bw R Fw Dw D2 F' L2 D Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw' Uw Rw'

10. B D2 Bw Lw' D' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw U2 B' D2 Rw Lw' Bw Dw2 Fw L2 Bw2 U Lw2 F2 R Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw' U2 R2 Lw B F' Lw' F' Dw B Fw2 R U' Fw2 F Rw' Fw' Dw D' Uw' Rw' Uw R L' Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 B2 Uw L Lw2

11. Rw2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 L' F' U R' U L U' Lw' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L' D' U2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw' Bw U Bw2 Rw' F D2 U' L2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw R2 Fw2 Bw' F Lw2 R2 L D2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 Bw2 F B' D' L' Lw Bw R2 F' Uw'

12. F' D L2 Bw' R' Dw2 D U R' Rw' Fw' Rw R' Fw B Bw' U' Uw Fw2 R' Rw2 F' L2 Rw' D' Lw Bw' Uw' Bw L2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 L Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw F2 D L2 D2 F B' L2 R2 B' R2 F' Bw Fw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 D2 B'

Good luck to us all!


----------



## mafergut (Sep 3, 2016)

*Round 65 - Race to sub 3:30*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Reduction/CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
*avg of 12: 3:19.56 (3/3)*

Time List:
3:16.64, 3:21.74, 3:12.87, 3:32.03, 3:07.56, (3:41.64), 3:08.83, 3:29.75, (3:07.14), 3:09.50, 3:21.28, 3:35.34

Nice average. Good starting point to aim for sub 3:15 next round. Almost half the solves were sub 3:15 so I just have to improve consistency.


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 4, 2016)

Can I please join? I would like to do Race to sub 4.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 5, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Can I please join? I would like to do Race to sub 4.


Anyone can join of course!!! Welcome to the race


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 5, 2016)

I just got a 5x5 so I am super slow.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 5, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> I just got a 5x5 so I am super slow.


This is a good place to motivate yourself to practice and become faster. I'm quite slow myself as well but I have improved a lot since I bought my 1st 5x5 earlier this year.


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 7, 2016)

Round 65 - Race to Sub - 4
Cube: Qiyi Wushuang
Method: Redux/CFOP

Ao12 - 4:36.49 w/ New PB!

Time List:
1. 4:46.93 L2 Rw' B' F R' L2 Lw Bw2 L D2 B D Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Lw L Uw2 L' F Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Dw' Uw Bw' Uw2 D B2 Rw2 L2 Lw Fw U Lw2 Bw' Dw F2 R2 Fw2 Bw' F Dw2 U' Rw' B Bw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' U F Fw B R

2. 3:55.25 Lw2 D Bw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 U R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 L' D Dw B2 Bw Rw Bw' R2 U2 Bw L Fw D2 Rw2 B2 Bw D' B Bw' U2 Lw Fw Lw' Rw Fw D2 F' Bw' D Lw' D2 Bw2 Rw R2 L' Fw' U Rw2 L Dw U Rw D' Dw' Uw2 R B2 D'

3. 5:32.53 R2 Dw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw F2 R Bw2 Dw' L2 Bw Uw2 R' D' Bw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw L Dw B' F R F' R Uw' Fw' Bw2 B' Lw' Fw2 L F2 Uw2 D2 R L2 B U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' F' Bw Uw2 Lw D2 R2 Bw F Rw' F D'

4. 3:58.74 D' U2 Dw Lw2 Rw U R2 Uw B2 F L2 Bw2 B' F2 L2 Lw' Fw' Bw U D Lw2 F Lw2 Bw' Uw2 L Lw' D L' Uw2 B Dw2 U B2 Bw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 F2 R' L2 D' Rw F' U2 B2 Dw2 R' Bw2 U' F' Fw2 L2 D B R2 Bw' Lw R' L

5. 4:12.41 Dw' F' R Dw2 U2 Rw2 U2 B U' R2 F' Fw' L Bw U2 Lw' Bw B' Rw' Bw Fw2 R2 U Lw2 U' Dw2 Lw' B' Uw' Lw' Dw' R' D F' U2 L2 Rw2 D' Rw' U2 F Bw' Rw' D U2 L2 Bw' B' Rw Fw' Bw2 Uw2 B2 F R2 D' U' Fw' L2 R

6. 4:57.98 B2 F Dw' R U2 Fw' Dw F2 D2 F D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Dw' B' Fw2 F' Dw' Bw' Rw2 U2 L' R' B Dw2 B2 Lw D Dw Uw Lw2 L' Bw' Rw' D' R' U2 Rw Lw2 Bw Dw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw Bw L2 Bw' F2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 D U2 Rw' Bw Lw2

7. 4:31.15 Rw2 U Lw' Bw F' U D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 R2 B2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 R' U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw Uw Rw Dw Lw' R U' Fw2 F2 Bw' Uw Rw' B U' B2 Dw Fw' Rw Uw Lw2 Rw' F Lw' B2 Dw Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 F'

8. 4:35.10 Fw' Dw D U2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 R2 Uw Bw Rw2 U2 B' U L R Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D L' Uw Bw2 Fw Rw L2 R2 F Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw F' Fw2 Uw' F2 B' Uw' R' F Lw2 F' L R' F2 Rw F' Rw' B F2 U B2 Rw Fw Rw2 R B' Dw B'

9. (5:53.57) Uw' Bw Dw' Fw2 F' L B' Dw Lw' Rw' F R' D2 L Bw L Uw F2 B' Dw' Bw2 Lw' U Dw R F Fw Bw Lw2 L Fw2 Rw' D Dw Uw' Lw2 Fw' D2 L Dw2 D Uw F' L' Bw R Fw Dw D2 F' L2 D Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw' Uw Rw'

10. 5:14.27 B D2 Bw Lw' D' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw U2 B' D2 Rw Lw' Bw Dw2 Fw L2 Bw2 U Lw2 F2 R Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw' U2 R2 Lw B F' Lw' F' Dw B Fw2 R U' Fw2 F Rw' Fw' Dw D' Uw' Rw' Uw R L' Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 B2 Uw L Lw2

11. 4:20.44 Rw2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 L' F' U R' U L U' Lw' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L' D' U2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw' Bw U Bw2 Rw' F D2 U' L2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw R2 Fw2 Bw' F Lw2 R2 L D2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 Bw2 F B' D' L' Lw Bw R2 F' Uw'

12. (3:50.33) F' D L2 Bw' R' Dw2 D U R' Rw' Fw' Rw R' Fw B Bw' U' Uw Fw2 R' Rw2 F' L2 Rw' D' Lw Bw' Uw' Bw L2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 L Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw F2 D L2 D2 F B' L2 R2 B' R2 F' Bw Fw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 D2 B'

The only thing I don't like about 5x5 is that I am so slow so doing an average of 12 takes a long time. I did this average over a span of 3 days.

Also, how do you copy and paste just the times and not the scrambles as well?


----------



## mafergut (Sep 7, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Round 65 - Race to Sub - 4
> Cube: Qiyi Wushuang
> Method: Redux/CFOP
> 
> ...


If you use csTimer you can disable the option in show scrambles in statistics, or something like that

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## kbrune (Sep 9, 2016)

Round 65
Sub 3:00
Ave: 2:59.05

2:59.90, 2:43.38, 2:47.94, 2:58.58, 3:02.60, 2:57.87, 3:01.06, 3:08.15, 2:56.52, 3:26.92, 3:06.70, 2:51.17

Phew! Made it!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round 65*
Race to Sub-3:15 (0/3)
CFOP/Reduction
Yuxin

*Ao12: 3:22.31*
3:15.00, 3:27.59, (2:48.30,) 3:22.60, 3:40.17, 3:22.31, 3:29.57, 3:12.39, 3:15.81, 3:10.78, 3:26.89, (3:43.38)


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2016)

*End of Round 65* (sorted by avg time)

kbrune, Sub 3:00: 2:59.05 (3/3) Graduates!
mafergut, Sub 3:30: 3:19.56 (3/3) Graduates!
Shaky Hands, Sub 3:15: 3:22.31 (0/3)
EchecsRex, Sub 4:00: 4:36.49 (0/3)

*Round 66 Scrambles:* (Good luck to you all!)

1. L' B' Uw2 R Bw R' Uw Bw Fw L F R2 U' Lw' D' R D Lw2 F' B Dw D R' Bw' B F' Dw F Uw2 Dw2 L Fw' B2 Uw' U Rw2 D F2 D' Rw D2 Lw' Fw L' D' Fw Bw2 L Fw2 R2 Lw Dw F' Rw R Lw Dw R2 D Dw'

2. U2 Fw R2 U Dw' L' F' U Dw2 F Bw2 R' Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 U' Rw' Uw2 F2 Bw2 D' F L F Rw2 Dw D' Lw2 Uw L U2 Fw' B2 Bw F U' D2 R F Lw2 R2 Fw Dw B2 L' Uw Bw2 Uw2 Lw F2 Bw2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 R Uw D Lw

3. Fw2 U Bw' R' Bw' Rw Fw F' Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw B' Rw' Uw' Fw D2 Dw2 B2 F Fw' Uw Dw U' Bw L2 Fw F2 Lw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 U' R D' L2 U Lw F Uw2 D' Rw F Uw2 Bw2 Uw' B D L2 Rw R' Bw' R Fw' R F2

4. D B2 U2 Lw' Uw L Uw' R Dw D F B' R' U' R U' Dw L2 Lw Fw Uw2 Lw Uw' L' Lw' Rw D' Dw Lw2 B' Bw' Rw2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' L Fw2 Dw' Rw Dw2 Lw Fw2 U2 D' F' L' Fw Lw Dw B' Lw2 L Rw D' L2 Bw2 Rw' U F2

5. F Uw F' Lw2 Rw2 D Rw' F B Rw' Dw' F2 Lw2 Bw B' Dw R2 U' B' U Fw' L2 F B2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D B L' D2 L2 Fw' Uw' Lw' D Dw2 L F' Lw' B Lw2 B' F' D2 U Fw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Uw2 R' D2 F2 L2 Lw' F2 B2 U

6. Lw2 F2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 U B Fw Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 F' Uw' Bw R2 Fw' B Uw Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 B' L' Dw' U' Bw Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw' R' Bw R L' Fw D Dw2 R F Bw' D2 L2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 D U' R' Fw2 R' Fw2 B' Bw Dw' Fw' Rw L Uw B2

7. F Bw2 Lw B2 Bw2 Rw' F2 L2 Dw Uw U2 B2 Dw2 R B' R Rw2 D' U' Rw2 Fw U' Rw2 L' Uw2 Bw U Rw' R2 L' U' F2 L2 Bw R2 Lw2 L2 B' D2 L' Fw' Rw' R' U2 Bw' Rw Fw U R2 Bw2 B D2 L Rw Dw R' B2 Rw' B' U2

8. Lw' U Uw' Fw L' U' R F L' Uw2 B Uw2 R' Rw' Fw2 U2 R Fw2 R' Bw' Uw' U2 Dw B' U2 Lw2 D F' Uw2 Bw2 L D Dw' B' Bw' D' Fw L2 F' L2 U Fw B2 L2 Uw2 Bw R2 Rw2 D' Dw' L2 D2 Rw Bw' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B

9. Rw Fw' Dw Lw2 Rw D' U' R' F Fw' D U2 Dw Fw Lw2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R' D2 R Bw Lw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Rw F' U Dw' Uw R Lw D2 Lw2 Fw' L2 D2 U2 Uw' Bw F' L F Rw2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 L' D' R2 Rw2 B' Fw' U2 F Rw L'

10. R2 L F' Uw2 B2 Bw Rw' Dw2 U' Bw' D2 L Lw2 Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw2 Lw L' Uw2 Rw' Dw' D' R2 Bw' Uw B' Rw2 Bw' D' Bw' R Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw L Uw2 U' R2 D' Lw' B' L F2 Lw B Rw' Uw Dw B2 Bw' Fw Lw' Bw2 Lw F Bw2 Dw2

11. Uw' Fw Bw R F' Lw' F' L' R' Rw' U R' U Rw' F B Lw U2 R' Bw Rw2 U Bw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L' R Uw Lw Dw L Dw' Bw' Rw' D' Rw Fw' R2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' L Uw L2 U' B Dw D R' B L' Dw2 Bw' L2 Rw Lw' Uw' U' Lw

12. B L' U2 B2 F' R' F' D2 F2 Dw' R2 Bw Dw' B' Bw' D2 Fw' Bw' Uw Lw2 D2 Lw' F' Rw Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 D Rw' L' B' Rw Bw' Uw' Bw2 D Lw Rw Dw U' R B2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 D2 B Lw2 Bw Uw2 F Uw2 U2 B R' Uw' U2 D Dw2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 13, 2016)

*Round 66*
Race to Sub-3:15 (0/3)
CFOP/Reduction
Yuxin

*Ao12: 3:19.36*
(3:57.48,) 3:08.59, 3:30.78, 3:16.13, 3:13.69, (3:05.88,) 3:27.85, 3:13.51, 3:10.60, 3:10.05, 3:40.65, 3:21.73

Maybe I should have warmed up before that first solve...


----------



## kbrune (Sep 15, 2016)

Round 66
To sub 2:55.48

3:06.80, 2:31.24, 2:58.69, 3:09.18, 3:05.00, 3:10.06, 3.46.38, 3:00.81, 2:38.90, 2:35.23, 2:40.45, 2:49.72

Glad I finished that off nicely. I was worried I wouldn't hit 3:00 ave.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 15, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 66
> To sub 2:55.48
> 
> 3:06.80, 2:31.24, 2:58.69, 3:09.18, 3:05.00, 3:10.06, 3.46.38, 3:00.81, 2:38.90, 2:35.23, 2:40.45, 2:49.72
> ...


mmmm, what target are you running for?


----------



## kbrune (Sep 19, 2016)

Oops my bad. That should have read
To sub 2:55
Ave: 2:55.48


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 21, 2016)

Round 66
Race to Sub 2:30
Cube: MoYu BoChuang (Stickerless)
AO12: *2:39.26
*
2:47.22, 2:31.51, 2:30.75, 2:53.69, (2:53.83), 2:49.92, 2:51.90, 2:38.77, (2:22.95), 2:35.56, 2:27.51, 2:25.55

It's been a while since I've done this race. Had a few 2:50's in there but overall this average felt pretty good. I'm setting an aggressive goal of 2:30 for myself here, but I know I can get there


----------



## mafergut (Sep 22, 2016)

*Round 66 - Race to sub 3:15*
Cube Yuxin 5x5
Method: Redux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
*avg of 12: 3:18.86*

Time List:
3:10.39, 3:27.31, (3:47.01), 3:07.68, (2:55.85), 3:39.59, 3:19.79, 3:25.64, 3:16.29, 3:21.42, 3:02.69, 3:17.71

Not bad but need to improve consistency.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2016)

Round: 66
Race to sub: idk I'll find out after I've done my average: *2:40* (If I practice and the times drop enough, I'm going to change this to 2:30)
Method: Pseudo Hoya+Partial edge control->EO->ZZ
Cube: Moyu Bochuang
*Average: 2:45.02*

1. 2:54.40
2. 2:38.83
3. 2:35.52
4. 2:32.83
5. 2:48.66
6. (3:11.65)
7. 2:50.18
8. (2:29.73)
9. 2:46.94
10. 2:37.76
11. 2:51.71
12. 2:53.37

Btw I've done like 5 solves with this method before this average.
5x5 is kinda fun. My BoChuang is unpleasantly sluggish though. I'm going to try and trade for a yuxin or something at my next comp.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 27, 2016)

I figure I'll post the results and scrambles this week:

*Round 66 results:*

Race to Sub-2:30

earth2dan: 2:39.26 (0/3)
Race to Sub-2:40

GenTheThief: 2:45.02 (0/3)
Race to Sub-2:55

kbrune: 2:55.48 (0/3)
Race to Sub-3:15

mafergut: 3:18.86 (0/3)
Shaky Hands: 3:19.36 (0/3)

*Round 67 scrambles:*

D2 Bw' R2 F' Dw Lw' Rw Fw' Rw Dw2 Lw U' F Fw' D F U D2 Rw B' F Fw' L2 U2 Fw Uw' F' B2 Fw2 D Lw2 B2 R Fw2 D2 Dw L Lw D2 Lw B2 D Lw2 Fw R' Uw U' Fw B2 Lw2 Rw' D F' Rw' Dw2 Uw D U' Lw2 R'

B R Rw' Fw' F2 D2 U' Uw' Fw2 R2 L2 Fw' F' L Dw2 F' Lw Fw2 B2 Bw Rw2 Uw' R' Rw2 Lw' F' Fw R2 L D' Rw' Lw2 R' U F2 Dw' L2 Lw' Rw2 B' U2 B2 R' L Uw B F' Bw2 Uw' F Rw Uw' Fw R Rw2 U D' R F' D'

L' U2 B2 Bw' R' U B2 R' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw U2 Lw' Dw R2 Fw2 L' U' L Dw Uw D' R' Fw' F L2 F Uw2 B Rw Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw Dw' F Uw' D B' Rw Dw' U Rw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Fw2 L2 U' Rw' Bw2 R' Fw Uw' Dw' Fw' F' B' Lw'

D' Bw' D2 L2 F2 Lw2 F2 D2 Uw' L2 R2 Dw' U Uw2 Fw F L' Rw Dw F' D2 Dw' Lw Bw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R L' F D2 U' R' Uw2 Rw' U2 L U Lw2 B U2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' D' B Dw' Uw2 R2 Bw' L' F' Fw B2 Lw2 D U Uw2 B

Lw L2 Bw Fw' Uw' D' Lw' Uw Fw' L2 Rw U R2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Bw' D2 B' Uw F2 Uw2 L2 Bw' Rw B L' D' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw R' B2 Dw' Uw2 Fw F R' B' Fw2 F' Dw' Rw' Bw2 B D Bw B2 Uw B Uw' Lw B Uw2 Dw Lw2 D

Bw2 L2 F U' Lw R' Bw R2 D Bw L Uw2 B2 R Lw2 D' B' Bw' R Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Fw Uw' Dw U' Rw' Uw Dw' B' Uw' R Dw U D' Bw B' U Uw2 Fw' Dw F' Fw2 B' Lw' Rw B2 Bw Uw' Dw' U2 B' Bw Rw U L R' Bw Fw

L' Rw' B' Bw R' Lw2 B' Rw2 Bw Uw U2 Dw2 Rw' U2 Rw' U Rw' Bw2 F2 B' Fw' Uw' U' D' Dw2 R' Uw' U2 Dw2 L2 B' F2 Bw Lw' Dw Rw2 U' Uw' R Rw F2 Bw' B U Bw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Bw2 D U Fw F' D2 U Dw L' Fw2 B Uw

Uw' Rw' U' Dw2 Lw' Uw' F2 U' F2 Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 D U R' Rw' D2 F' R2 Rw Lw' Bw Rw2 L2 Bw' R Lw Dw R2 D L' F2 Bw2 Dw' U2 Fw Uw' R Dw B Bw2 U2 B F2 Uw2 R' Dw L2 F Dw' Bw Uw' B R2 Fw Bw' D L' R2
R Dw B Rw F Bw U' Lw2 Rw2 B D2 Dw Lw2 Uw' B F L2 Bw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw L' Uw D' R Lw' U2 Bw2 L D' L Bw' R' L Dw2 Lw R2 F' Dw Rw2 Fw B' R' U R Uw Lw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 Lw Fw' Lw' U2 F2 Lw2
U2 R' Bw' Lw2 Rw' F' Rw Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 L F' D' Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' R B' Lw Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L Lw R2 F2 D2 F' B' Rw2 R L2 Dw Fw2 L' Lw' Bw2 Rw L2 Lw2 Uw2 R Rw2 L Dw B' U' Bw' Dw2 U' D Lw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 F2
Fw' Lw' F U Bw2 B' Fw2 Dw' D' Lw2 R2 Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 U' Rw' Dw F2 L Lw' Bw2 R Uw' L' F' Bw' R' L2 F R D R2 Fw' Rw2 R' U2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw U2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 D Bw' B Lw' L2 Rw2 F2 L Rw Uw2 B Fw D B' Dw'
Rw2 L Lw' R2 F U Fw U D Fw' Rw L2 Fw F Bw2 Dw2 Fw U D Fw U' Fw' Dw2 L2 F2 Lw2 F' Dw2 F Fw B' R2 Rw U R2 Fw' F L' Lw' B2 D F B2 U' Bw U' Dw Lw F2 Bw2 D2 Uw' U Rw B2 F2 R' F' Fw2 L2

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 27, 2016)

*Round 67*
Race to Sub-3:15
Yuxin 5x5
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 3:15.92 (0/3)*

3:23.05, 3:15.63, 3:02.67, 3:04.72, (3:33.48,) 3:04.36, 3:32.47, (2:58.06,) 3:20.04, 3:11.93, 3:31.68, 3:12.60

Closest I've managed yet!


----------



## kbrune (Sep 27, 2016)

Round 67
To sub 2:55
Ave: 2:47.86

3:08.92, 3:05.34, 2:39.23, 2:36.25, 3:00.45, 2:24.83, 2:34.89, 3:00.29, 2:53.85, 2:32.21, 3:00.93, 2:35.17

What a weird session. 5 solves at or around 3:00. 5 solves in the 2:30 range. I've never had that many in an ao12. Sign of good things for 5x5 I hope! Pretty happy even with the 5 sup 3mins


----------



## kbrune (Oct 10, 2016)

If i could copy and paste scrambles with my phone I'd run this thread. 
Anyone use their phone for that? If so how?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll post scrambles at some point here if nobody else does. In the meantime:

Round 67
Race to sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:51.48
(DNF), 3:50.63, 4:07.39, 3:46.76, 3:24.91, 3:43.85, 3:35.99, 4:04.04, 4:02.04, (3:15.94), 3:58.62, 4:00.57 = 3:51.48

I'm actually a bit surprised how much of a difference there is in times between my Shengshou and my new Weichuang. My PB single with the Shengshou was I think 3:45ish, and prior to this session here I had gotten as low as 3:32 with the Weichuang.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2016)

kbrune said:


> If i could copy and paste scrambles with my phone I'd run this thread.
> Anyone use their phone for that? If so how?



It's difficult, but possible to copy from csTimer on my phone. You need to generate the scrambles, select them, and copy using the taskbar that pops up at the top of Chrome. If nobody else does so in the meantime I'll plan to post new scrambles later today when I'm at my computer.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 67 results:

Race to sub-3:39
One Wheel - 3:51.48 0/3

Race to sub-3:15
Shaky Hands - 3:15.92 0/3

Race to sub-2:55
kbrune - 2:47.86 1/3

I don't know if anybody will want to do 24 scrambles, but I don't suppose it hurts. Next round ends in one week, October 28th. Anybody can post scrambles then.

Round 68a scrambles:
1. Bw' L Fw Rw Fw' U2 L R' Dw Lw' Rw' Uw Rw' D L' F' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D' U' L2 Dw R' L U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw B2 D2 L Lw' D' R Fw' D L2 U2 Bw2 Fw' L' Uw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 U Lw Uw Lw' Uw Fw Rw2 F Fw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' F'
2. F R' F Rw' U' Fw L F Uw2 B' Uw' D' L' B2 Lw F Dw D' Lw' U2 L B2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 Dw U D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 U Bw R B2 Lw' B2 Bw' Fw2 D' U' Lw R2 L Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 F U2 D' B2 Uw2 L R Lw' B2 U L2 F
3. Bw2 R U2 Fw L2 B Uw2 R F2 Fw Lw' Fw' Bw' D Dw Bw2 R' U2 L Dw' Lw2 R' D Rw L' Bw2 Uw' Bw' F' Dw' F' Dw' Bw U' Lw' D B Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw B2 Rw' U Lw' D' Rw Uw D2 R' Uw' R2 U2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 Dw' R2 L' Uw'
4. F' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 L' Bw' U' Rw' L2 R' Uw Lw Bw U' Rw' Bw2 Uw Dw2 F2 Dw' D Lw2 Uw2 Rw F' Rw Fw2 L B2 U2 Uw L2 F2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw B U Fw' F' L' Fw Bw F D U' L B' Bw' Rw Dw2 L U Lw F' Rw' Fw
5. Uw Dw F D2 Dw B2 U' Fw' U Rw2 Dw2 F' Bw D' L2 Dw' F D Dw' B2 Bw' Dw' B U' F D2 Bw' Dw F Uw U2 R2 Fw' B R2 Lw' D' F Dw2 Bw2 B F2 D F2 Rw2 D2 U Lw2 D' B L2 U Uw2 D Fw D' R' Rw Bw2 Rw'
6. Bw' Lw' L' Fw2 Bw' L2 B' Fw2 F U2 B2 D Rw2 D' Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' U B2 Uw U' F D L' Bw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw L' Uw U' Lw R' U' L B2 L' U2 B' R Bw L Uw F2 L2 Rw Bw2 B' Fw Dw2 Uw L2 R' Lw Dw Bw' B
7. R D2 R L Fw2 B2 Bw2 D' U2 Dw2 L2 B' R F Rw' Uw Bw L' Dw' F' Lw B' R' F Fw2 D Lw2 Fw2 D' Bw2 R' B' Uw Lw D' Bw' U Rw F' Uw' U F' Uw' B' L' Lw Dw2 B Bw R' L U2 Dw2 B U Uw2 Fw B' Dw2 Lw
8. Dw' Bw R2 B2 L U2 D Bw2 Rw B' Bw Dw2 D2 Fw B D' B F2 D B' U2 B' Uw2 Dw L Bw D L2 D2 B U L' Bw2 Dw2 L' Uw U2 L' D' L2 B' Lw2 Bw Fw' B2 R' Rw Lw2 Uw' L' Uw' B2 F U Bw' B2 Dw' R Fw' F2
9. F2 L' R' Rw2 B U' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Fw F' L' B2 F2 Dw L Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw' Uw Dw2 Bw' Uw2 B2 Fw' R' F2 Dw Rw R Fw U2 R' Fw Dw Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' B Uw Bw B Dw' Bw Fw' Dw' B F2 Bw Uw
10. R2 U' R' F' Bw' B L Uw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw Uw Fw2 Rw' R Dw Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 B U2 D' Rw Dw' B2 L2 Rw F2 B Rw2 U L' D Fw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' B U R2 F' U' Bw B Dw Lw Rw' R Dw' Rw2 F' Fw R Lw' L2
11. Dw' B R Rw D2 R B' Dw2 D U2 F D2 Dw' Fw2 Rw' F Dw2 L' F2 B' U' L U' R' B' Dw2 Lw' B2 D' R2 Fw Rw2 B' F R2 Dw' F' U' Lw' Rw L' Bw Dw R Bw Uw' Dw2 Bw L D2 L R Lw Uw Bw Dw2 L Bw2 F' Lw2
12. B Rw2 Bw Lw Rw' Uw' Dw' L' Lw2 F' Fw2 Lw D2 Dw' U Fw Bw D' F2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 D' Fw2 Bw' Dw' Uw F Lw' F U' Fw2 Bw' Lw' U Uw Rw' Bw L2 Bw Uw2 Rw Uw Lw' Uw Dw' R' B2 L' R Lw Dw D Bw' Uw' D Bw2 U Bw' B

Round 68b scrambles:
1. Bw2 U' Uw2 F Bw B L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Bw Rw' B2 R' Lw2 B' F Bw Fw' Uw2 R' D Fw2 Bw L' F' D' Bw B' Uw2 D2 L2 Rw Uw' Lw Uw Bw2 Lw' R' Bw D2 Rw' F Lw F' Bw2 Lw' F' R U R' F Uw' Rw2 R' F' B Lw R' B
2. D U' F' Dw' L B2 L Uw D' B F2 L' Uw' Dw U2 D2 B U Bw2 U B' Fw Dw' D2 Bw Lw' L' D2 Lw Uw' Rw' Lw2 Dw' D2 U' Bw' F' B2 Fw R' Uw2 B2 D' U2 Bw Dw' R2 Uw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Rw' Bw Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 Dw U Uw'
3. Uw U' Bw B' Dw' Fw' B' Bw' U' Dw R2 F' R' Fw Uw' Fw U2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 L Fw U2 Rw2 D Bw L' R Dw' F' U' L Fw Rw2 B R2 Bw2 F' Lw' D2 Fw D U Dw' B' U' F Rw2 R2 U R2 U' Lw B Rw2 Dw Fw' B' R2 Uw'
4. D2 Rw F' B2 U L2 U2 Uw2 Dw F U' Uw F2 Rw2 U Rw' Lw Fw' U B' Fw L F' Rw Dw2 Rw U' Dw2 D' L Rw Bw2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 Bw' Fw Uw F2 U R Dw Uw2 B2 F U2 Fw' U F' Uw' Rw' F2 Bw' B' Rw2 Lw' Fw U' Rw2
5. F U Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R D2 R2 F2 L F Dw2 R Rw' B' Rw Dw' Fw Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 B' Lw F2 U' Lw2 B Bw' D' L2 Lw2 Bw' Rw2 L2 Uw' F2 Dw' Bw' B' D' R U2 R Rw' F2 Dw' L Bw2 Lw2 Dw D R' Uw2 Dw'
6. L2 D Rw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 D F L2 U F R2 Uw2 F Rw Dw2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 F2 Bw D' R2 Bw' Lw' Rw R F2 Bw' U Fw2 D' Bw' Fw2 R' D2 F2 Uw' R' Uw2 B Dw' Lw' Uw' Rw U Bw' D' Bw2 Lw Dw2 D2 Rw L2 Bw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U'
7. Rw2 Uw U R' Fw2 Rw' F2 R' Fw2 R' B Lw2 U' Dw' B' Lw2 U' Uw' Fw' Dw2 D2 B2 D' F2 B L F U' R2 D F' Dw2 D Fw D' Fw' D' Lw2 L U2 Rw' Bw' U Rw2 R' Uw D Dw2 Rw' F' L' Bw2 F2 U Uw' F2 Bw D' Rw R2
8. U2 Uw' Rw' R Fw Dw Uw' Lw' Bw' U Uw2 B' Lw' R' Bw' Lw' D' Lw2 U D' Bw Fw' B F L2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw' Dw' R Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 B Dw' Fw' Uw2 B' Lw' U' Rw' U2 Lw2 B Dw Fw' U D Fw R2 Bw2 R2 U D' Fw' Bw2
9. L' D Uw' R' B Uw U' Lw F2 Rw' L2 F D Uw Rw2 L R' F Bw B' U' L2 R Lw2 B2 Bw Fw D' L' U' Rw Fw2 Lw L' B2 U' Lw' Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw Rw2 Uw2 R' Dw2 U D2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' Rw' U D L' F'
10. R2 Fw' Uw Lw2 U' D2 Uw2 L Uw' L2 Rw2 F2 L2 Dw' F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Lw2 B' Uw' R2 Rw Fw' Bw B Dw R2 Lw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw Fw Dw B Dw D' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw U2 B' Fw F' Lw2 U2 Rw R' F2 Fw' Bw2 U' L2 F' Lw' Dw' B' D2
11. R B2 Uw' B2 F Fw' Bw Lw2 U Lw' R B Dw R2 Lw Rw F' R' D B' L' Uw2 Lw' Dw' R' Lw Bw L' B U2 L Bw L Bw Rw' D Bw2 L' D' L Uw' U Bw Uw Fw Rw Lw2 Uw' R2 U L2 Uw' U Fw' B Uw2 U' Dw' L' Rw
12. Dw2 U2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw D2 Fw2 U R' U' Bw B U2 Dw R' Bw' Rw2 Bw Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B Lw Bw U' Bw2 R2 L' Bw U Fw2 L2 F Bw B' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw Dw' Fw Dw2 Lw Dw2 Fw' Dw Bw2 D2 Dw L R' Dw' Uw B Bw D' Uw


----------



## kbrune (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 68
To sub 2:55
Ave: 2:43.64

68a
3:15.43, 2:50.10, 2:50.27, 2:38.00, 2:33.36, 2:52.05, 2:24.08, 2:23.44, 2:53.44, 2:47.56, 2:48.00, 2:39.49

Wow! Pretty sure this is PB ao12. I don't get very many sub 2:30 solves. So when I got the second one in a row. I stared at the timer for 5 seconds wondering I'd there was a mistake! Looks like should have lowered my goal. Didn't think I'd progress so fast. Sub 2:45 may be attainable afterall

68b

Ave: 2:45.15

2:37.67, 2:40.75, 2:41.95, 2:58.22, 2:44.46, 2:44.50, 2:38.63, 3:02.95, 2:46.64, 2:52.48, 2:27.64, 2:46.18

Wow. On fire today


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 68a
Race to sub-3:30
Ao12: *3:44.12 0/3*

3:27.31, (5:04.63), 3:49.57, 3:46.57, 3:57.57, 3:35.14, 3:40.78, 3:25.00, 3:33.45, 3:51.24, (3:11.76), 4:14.40 = 3:44.12

Round 68b
Race to sub-3:30
Ao12: *3:40.62 0/3*

3:35.75, 3:42.08, 3:25.78, 3:32.06, (2:53.60), (4:10.21), 3:51.02, 3:57.41, 4:06.59, 3:15.51, 3:45.44, 3:34.47 = 3:40.62

And if I arbitrarily remove the ones that I was interrupted by the phone: 
3:35.75, 3:42.08, 3:25.78, 3:32.06, (2:53.60), (3:51.02), 3:15.51, 3:45.44, 3:34.47 = 3:33.01 Ao9


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 29, 2016)

Round 68 results:

Race to sub-3:30
One Wheel 68a 3:44.12 0/3
------------- 68b 3:40.62 0/3

Race to sub-2:55
kbrune 68a 2:43.64 2/3
-------- 68b 2:45.15 3/3 Graduates!

Round 69a scrambles:
1. Dw2 B' U Fw' L2 Dw Uw U Rw Lw' Uw U2 F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Lw Fw' Bw' L2 Uw2 D Lw2 U2 L' R F Dw2 B R' L U Uw' F2 D R2 D2 R' Rw' Uw' B Fw2 D2 Rw2 L2 F2 R' F D2 Lw' Uw2 F2 Dw' D2 Lw Fw' Uw' R2 Rw2 Lw'

2. Bw' F2 U Lw' Bw Uw2 R Lw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 R L Fw2 R2 F2 L' Dw' R' B2 Bw D2 L D Bw' D' Uw L Rw F' Dw' L Fw Bw2 Dw2 R Bw' R' U2 B Dw' Lw' B' F2 D U' R2 Dw Bw Uw2 L2 Bw D2 R2 L B' Bw2 D' F L

3. F Uw Dw2 D Rw' Fw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' F' Bw U' Rw U2 Fw2 Bw Lw Rw' Fw B' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 B D B Lw' Dw Uw' Fw' L' U Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw D F D Bw2 Lw Dw U L' Uw B2 Rw2 Fw' L' D2 F R2 L Lw2 Fw'

4. F2 Rw Uw' R Rw2 Lw' D' B D Uw' F Rw D2 Bw F R Fw2 Dw Fw B2 Dw' Bw2 Uw L F' B L Uw Lw B Rw2 L R Uw' L F' Dw' Lw' L Uw2 F2 L' Fw Dw F' R2 Rw Bw Lw' B D Lw2 Fw' L2 Dw' Uw2 F' Fw2 D2 F2

5. R' Dw' Rw R Lw' D2 B2 L Lw2 U Dw B' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F B' L2 Bw Dw2 Bw2 B Rw2 Fw Dw Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' R B' L2 U2 L D' Bw Lw F U Bw2 L Bw' B2 R' Dw2 Fw2 Bw Rw' Lw' R2 Dw2 U2 Uw L D Dw Rw Dw2 B' Uw'

6. Rw Bw Rw Dw2 Rw' U Lw U Dw2 B Lw2 Uw2 R' F' D' U' B' Uw U B' F U2 F2 Fw2 U D2 Lw' Rw2 D Bw' Rw B L2 Lw2 Uw L' R2 Rw' Lw2 Uw D Bw Uw' F2 Uw' Dw Bw2 L2 Fw Uw' L' F Bw2 Lw' Rw U2 D2 Lw Uw D'

7. R Lw2 U Lw2 B Uw' Fw Lw2 B' Bw L' U' R2 F' Bw U B' D2 Lw' Fw' L B Rw' Lw B D' Lw2 Rw2 L R' D' R2 B' F R F Fw2 Lw' L' Rw F2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' Uw' B Bw2 L2 F' Bw2 R2 L2 Uw Dw2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U Rw'

8. L2 Dw2 B' Lw Uw R2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw' L Uw' Bw U' L2 D2 R' Bw L' Dw2 F2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 L' Dw2 D L' B' Uw' Fw Bw' Dw' Lw' Uw U2 B' L F2 U2 Uw' D2 R Lw' Rw2 Dw F2 Bw' Uw2 B2 Dw' U Lw U' Bw Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw'

9. Fw2 L B' Lw Uw2 Bw' B U' F' Dw U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw R' L Bw' R Dw2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Lw F' Dw' Fw2 R U2 Uw L2 D2 Fw Uw2 Lw D' F D2 L' B Dw R' Uw' F2 R Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' F2 L' F' Lw' B'

10. Dw2 L' U Uw' D' B Uw Lw' U' Rw2 D Rw' D L' Lw R2 Uw' Dw' Rw B Rw2 D2 F L2 Dw U L F D2 B2 Dw' Bw' L F' Bw Uw' Fw2 L2 R' Lw2 U' Lw' L2 Bw' L2 Lw' Uw2 D' R L' F' D R' Bw R' Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 B Uw

11. Lw Uw R2 Lw U2 D' R2 Rw' F Dw2 Lw2 D R L2 Uw2 D2 Lw Bw2 B R Fw Uw2 Lw' F2 Fw' Rw L F' Fw L2 U' Lw2 U R L' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 D R2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw D Rw D2 Dw' Bw Rw' L Dw' Rw' B Uw2 D' Fw' Uw'

12. Rw Fw2 R U2 Lw' R' D2 Fw' Rw' D U2 B2 Fw' Rw' Fw' R2 Lw' B2 Dw2 F' B' Bw D Lw' R2 Rw' L U2 Uw2 Dw' Rw' Lw' U' F2 D2 U R Dw2 U2 Fw Rw Fw' Lw2 R Fw U2 D Uw2 B2 U' Uw' D2 Lw' D' Lw2 Rw U' D' Fw2 Uw2


Round 69b scrambles:

1. B R' Fw2 Bw' L U Rw R Lw' F Rw' Fw' R Bw' B Uw' D' B L2 F' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Lw' F' D Uw Dw' B' U' Dw' R' Dw Uw' B' R Bw' D' B Lw' Bw' Lw Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Uw' D' F' Uw2 Bw2 U' Lw D2 Bw2 F B D

2. Lw' D' L R' D2 L2 Fw' R Bw' Rw2 F' D U Fw' Lw L Fw2 Dw' U' Bw' L Fw Rw2 L2 B Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw R' B2 Bw' L Fw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Fw R' Lw2 Bw' L' Bw' Lw' Bw2 U D R2 Fw L' Bw2 Lw D U' Dw

3. Dw Uw B Uw2 Bw Uw Dw' Lw2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' B Uw' D' Bw2 D' F2 U Fw2 Uw' D Rw Fw' Uw2 D2 Dw Bw Dw2 Lw Bw Lw' Uw' U2 Bw' Fw' F' U' Fw2 Uw' D F2 U2 R' B L2 D2 U' L' Bw2 Lw' D Lw' F' Lw Fw' U D' L2 Fw

4. F Fw2 Bw' Dw' B U Rw2 D2 R' Fw' Bw2 Rw' B L' D2 Dw2 Fw R F2 U2 Bw Rw' R Bw' B2 Lw D' Fw2 Bw' Rw' R2 U Lw' Fw' R' U' Uw' R2 Bw Uw' Fw L' Rw F Uw' U Lw Fw' F2 Bw' U' Fw D R' Uw B' Fw' L' Uw2 Bw2

5. F' Fw' Bw2 Lw B L R Uw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw Lw' F' Dw R Fw' L2 R' Lw Uw Lw R' B2 U Dw D' Uw' B2 D2 F' Dw Bw' Lw F2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw D2 Uw' R' Bw2 B2 Lw' U2 L' Lw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Rw U' Rw2 L' B D2

6. F2 U2 B2 Dw2 Fw U2 Uw' Bw' R2 D2 Lw2 R Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw Dw' Fw2 L' F U L U' R2 Fw' Uw' Fw Lw Rw' F Rw2 Bw2 Uw Rw' D R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 B Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw' U' F L D Lw' B2 Rw2 U' Rw Dw2 Lw' L2 Uw2 D' R

7. B' Dw' D Lw2 L2 F2 L' Uw U' Rw B Dw2 F' D Lw' R2 Fw2 U2 D' R2 B L2 D2 Fw L2 B Fw' Bw D' U Lw' Bw R' F' D Fw2 Uw' D Dw' F D' Bw2 Fw2 B' Lw2 Dw Rw Uw' Fw2 U' B L Bw F' Lw' U Rw2 L2 Uw' D2

8. Lw' Dw2 L2 R Bw Rw2 R2 D F2 B2 U2 F2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' D L B2 Rw' Fw2 L D Dw Lw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' D Lw2 B D2 Bw2 D2 Dw' Lw' B' Fw' U' L2 U2 Uw Rw D2 Dw' Rw' Lw2 D' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw U2 B2 Fw'

9. U2 R Rw2 L2 U B2 L R2 U Fw' U2 F Lw U' Lw' D' Fw2 D2 L2 F2 L2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 R Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' U Rw D2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 B L2 B' Lw' D Dw' Rw U2 B' L2 R2 Rw2 U2 F' Bw B L' U2 Lw L'

10. Bw2 R' B' Rw Fw' Lw' D2 U2 Rw' Lw' F Rw2 D' Bw' Dw' L2 B' Rw2 Uw D2 Dw R Rw2 D Rw' D L' R2 Dw D2 Uw2 F U2 Rw2 Bw B Fw2 Rw F2 Dw' Fw U2 Dw2 Uw D2 R Lw2 Rw Uw' D Rw B' Rw2 D' B2 L D' Dw Bw2 F'

11. Rw2 Fw' U' Fw' Dw L' Bw2 R2 Lw L' Fw' F U' F Dw2 B' Dw R' Lw F2 Fw L R2 D' F' Fw' U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U2 Dw L F' D U F' R' L2 D L Bw' U2 F L2 Bw' Rw' L Lw B U L' D' Dw U2 Uw' Rw L Bw2

12. Dw2 F2 Dw2 Lw Fw' D2 Fw Bw Uw2 B' R B Rw' R U Rw Bw2 Uw F L' Bw2 Fw L' Lw2 F2 Bw' R Fw2 R' F' Uw D2 F' Lw' Dw2 D Lw L Fw U Dw2 Fw2 D2 Dw B2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 U D B' Fw' Rw Uw' D2 F2 R Lw' D


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

Round 69
To sub 2:45

Ave: 2:50.13

2:59.89, 2:46.89, 2:43.93, 2:44.79, 2:59.59, 3:03.35, 2:40.48, 2:46.56, 2:10.61, 2:45.95, 2:49.88, 3:09.10

69b

Ave: 2:40.53

2:45.31, 2:38.09, 2:43.24, 2:27.16 2:30.38, 2:26.95, 2:41.23, 3:01.97, 2:51.90, 2:47.83, 2:39.92, 2:40.24


----------



## mafergut (Nov 11, 2016)

*Round 69 - Race to sub 3:15*
Cube Yuxin 5x5
Method: Redux

*69a:
avg of 12: 3:16.21 (0/3)*
3:18.93, 3:12.00, (3:33.39), 3:06.53, 3:05.85, 3:19.45, 3:20.17, 3:23.04, 3:08.09, 3:19.14, (2:43.71), 3:28.88

*69b:
avg of 12: 3:12.70 (1/3)*
3:11.02, (2:53.29), 3:15.73, 3:23.83, 3:17.66, 3:18.96, (3:41.60), 3:10.52, 3:18.83, 3:01.10, 3:08.72, 3:00.59

Starting to see that improvement in consistency that I was looking for. No faster times than in past averages but only two solves over 3:30 in the whole 24 solves and my first success at sub 3:15


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 11, 2016)

Round 69a:
Race to sub-3:30:
Ao12: 3:57.90 I can't do anything right today. 0/3
3:41.52, 4:35.49+, (4:38.18), 3:23.09, 3:57.10, 3:43.15, 4:04.46, 4:10.70, 3:46.12, 4:12.83, (3:11.82), 4:04.89 = 3:57.90

Somebody else is welcome to post new scrambles, or I might get around to it in a few days.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 16, 2016)

Round 69A
Race to Sub 2:30
Cube: MoYu BoChuang
*AO12: 2:34.13*

Time List:
1. (2:49.51) 
2. (2:19.33) 
3. 2:37.36 
4. 2:24.57 
5. 2:36.44 
6. 2:33.74 
7. 2:37.41 
8. 2:40.88 
9. 2:33.01 
10. 2:27.85 
11. 2:29.00 
12. 2:41.03 

Worst and best out of the way in the first two solves  Not a great average, but not too bad either. I'm coming back from my summer cubing hiatus. I don't know if I'll be in here every round, but I really want to get Sub 2:30, and this is the place to make it happen.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 69A* - Race to Sub-3:15
Qiyi - Reduction
*Ao12: 3:00.40 (1/3)
*
3:01.52, 2:56.29, 3:19.79, 3:03.47, 3:25.94, (2:36.55,) 2:53.39, 2:51.75, 2:44.24, (3:30.44,) 2:57.66, 2:49.86

The best solve here was a PB single by 1 second.

*Round 69B* - Race to Sub-3:15
Qiyi - Reduction
*Ao12: 2:59.32 (2/3)
*
2:44.40, 3:00.52, 2:43.77, 2:54.17, (3:18.55,) 3:16.07, (2:36.77,) 3:01.00, 2:59.06, 2:43.12, 3:14.19, 3:16.90


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 21, 2016)

*Round 69 Results*

Race to Sub-2:30
earth2dan
- Round 69A: 2:34.13 (0/3)

Race to Sub-2:45
kbrune
- Round 69A: 2:50.13 (0/3)
- Round 69B: 2:40.53 (1/3)

Race to Sub-3:15
Shaky Hands
- Round 69A: 3:00.40 (1/3)
- Round 69B: 2:59.32 (2/3)
mafergut
- Round 69A: 3:16.21 (0/3)
- Round 69B: 3:12.70 (1/3)

Race to Sub-3:30
One Wheel
- Round 69A: 3:57.90 (0/3)

*Round 70A Scrambles*
1. R2 B R' U2 F2 L2 F2 Bw2 Uw' F' Bw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 D U2 L2 D2 R L2 D U2 Lw U F2 Rw' Bw U' Uw2 F' D2 Uw Fw Dw' R2 Dw U' F2 Fw R U' Fw2 Lw2 F' L U B2 R D2 Dw2 U' Fw Uw' R2 Dw Fw2 Rw' B2 L Fw2
2. D R Rw2 L' D Fw B F' Rw' L2 F' Uw Lw' R' B D R' B' Bw2 F Rw2 Fw2 R' D' R' Fw2 F2 L Dw' L2 Uw' U F U Fw F Lw' U Rw L' R2 Bw L Dw2 R' Bw2 Lw Uw U2 F R Uw' B L' U2 Uw' B' Bw U2 F'
3. B2 Lw R Rw' F U R' Lw' Uw2 R' B' F L Bw' B L Bw2 U2 Rw2 U2 R2 B Uw' L B D F R' Bw' L' Fw Uw Fw2 B2 Dw' B2 Rw2 F' U2 Lw Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw' U D' Dw2 R2 Rw Fw2 B Rw D Dw F R2 Bw2 U2 Uw' Dw'
4. D' Dw2 F Rw2 L' D F' U Rw' R Fw2 U' D2 B2 Lw2 Dw2 D Bw2 B2 R2 Fw B L Uw2 D' B2 L2 Fw' U2 L' F Uw' R F R2 D' Bw D Bw Uw2 B D' Fw R2 Fw R2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 F' D' Fw' Lw' D' Rw2 F2 Lw Fw'
5. Dw' Fw Rw U2 F' Uw2 Fw' Lw' Rw R' L' D2 Lw' Bw R Bw' Dw D' F2 U' R Uw2 R' B' F2 Lw' Fw2 B Rw L Bw' Rw' U2 Lw' Dw' B Rw2 L' Uw L Rw' Bw Dw Fw' L2 Dw' B2 Uw2 F Bw L' R' Uw2 R U Uw R2 Lw2 L2 B'
6. B' Fw' Bw' L Rw D2 Dw2 Rw' U2 Uw F' R' Uw2 Bw Rw' B2 F2 Rw Bw Uw Rw Bw Uw Lw2 Dw R Uw' Lw R2 F Dw' Uw' F Lw' Bw2 D2 U F Lw' B Bw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 F' L' Bw' F' D Lw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Lw Uw B2 U Bw2 R
7. L' Fw2 D U' B2 Rw' Bw R' B2 Fw Rw B L B U F Fw R U' L2 B2 L' Bw' Fw Uw' U Rw' Bw R' Dw2 L' F Uw' L Uw2 U' Rw2 R Fw' D' F' Rw' R' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 F Fw2 R2 B F Bw' Lw2 D F' Dw Lw' R2
8. U2 R' Uw' U2 D Dw Fw Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw D' Dw2 Bw R B Fw U Rw L2 F2 B Fw R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw D2 Uw2 Dw U2 F' Uw' D2 F2 Uw Rw B' U Rw2 Lw2 R F' Bw2 Fw' Uw' L Dw' R F' Lw' L B2 Uw' F' L D Dw2 Uw2 Rw'
9. L Bw Rw' Dw' Uw' L' Lw F Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L' Uw L2 Bw L2 F2 B2 L2 Bw' F Fw' B2 L2 F Rw R D2 Bw F' L' Dw Fw2 Bw D' Lw2 F' L' R' Dw' Uw' Bw' Rw L' Lw' Bw' Rw D' R' Bw' Uw Dw2 D Rw2 B Uw' Rw' Fw' Bw2 D2
10. Uw2 U' Rw2 L F R2 D Uw R2 Lw U2 B' D R2 Fw' Bw Rw' L Bw' R2 L2 Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw' U R' Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw U2 Uw' Lw' D' Bw Uw' Rw2 Dw Fw' Dw' B' F Rw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' Lw' Uw D B2 Rw' Dw2 Fw F2 L B2 Bw Uw' R2
11. F' U' Lw' Bw' Rw Fw Bw Uw' F Dw R Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 L' U2 Rw' R B U Lw2 Fw B U Uw Rw' L' B' F Bw' Rw Bw' R2 D2 Bw F' Dw' B' Uw Fw2 D Fw U2 Lw' D2 Uw Lw' L' Dw2 L B Bw2 Rw' F2 B U' Lw2 U' Bw' L
12. U R2 L' D' Rw' Bw2 L' Bw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw2 L Uw2 F2 Bw' D F' U' B' Fw U' Rw' D' R Fw Bw Lw Rw' Uw Lw U L2 Lw U' R2 Dw' Bw2 D' Fw' Lw2 U' D Uw Lw2 F Dw' Lw2 D2 Fw' F Bw2 R Lw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Dw' F2 Rw2

*Round 70B Scrambles*
1. Lw' B' L' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 D Dw' R Uw2 L2 Dw Rw2 Bw R' F Dw' Fw U2 Uw2 F' B Lw' L' F' U2 Lw' Dw Fw2 R' Uw Dw2 F' Dw' Rw L Uw D F D Uw' F' L2 R' B2 Uw2 F2 Lw' R2 L2 F Dw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Lw' Bw2 L
2. L2 Dw F' R' Rw' B' U' L' B2 Rw' R' Lw F' L Lw B2 Bw2 Rw L2 B R' Rw' D2 R Rw2 L' Fw2 F Uw' U' Fw L2 F' R Fw2 D2 Lw' D Bw D' Dw B2 Fw2 R2 U2 F Uw' Bw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Lw F2 L B L2 F2 Lw Uw' Lw
3. B' F' L' R Fw U2 Uw Fw2 Rw Dw Fw Uw2 Lw2 F2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 U2 B F2 U' B2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw Lw' B R Bw Dw2 Rw R' U2 Bw' F' Uw2 L' U R' F' B' D Fw B' Uw' L Bw2 Rw2 Lw' R' D' R' Fw Dw Rw' Lw' D R2
4. Rw' Fw2 Rw' Bw U R B2 Bw Fw' U Bw2 U2 R2 Uw2 R' D2 R2 B R U2 L D B2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Lw' B' L' U2 Dw Bw' R2 Lw2 Rw' D R2 F' Fw Bw D2 Fw B2 Rw2 F2 B' Bw2 Dw2 F2 Rw' U Dw' R' B Rw U2 Rw' F B' Rw2
5. U B' Rw Bw' B Dw' Rw2 Uw' Lw' L' Rw Dw Lw Bw U D' B Uw' D2 Bw Lw2 B' R L' U Dw' F2 D Rw U L2 B U Rw Uw2 B F' Dw2 L' B2 D B2 U Dw2 B Rw' F2 Lw2 B2 D2 Dw2 L2 B' Dw' F' Rw U2 Dw R2 Uw2
6. R Bw Lw' R F' Dw Uw' F Bw Uw R2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' F Fw Rw2 D' U' Bw' Lw' R Fw' Dw' U2 Uw' Rw Dw2 L2 Bw Rw' Fw2 F' Uw R Bw2 F' Dw D Lw' Uw U Fw' Uw2 B Lw2 R F2 Dw U' R' L Uw R Fw F U2 R' U Bw'
7. Fw2 Dw' Lw' L2 D' R2 U Lw2 Fw R' L2 B' Lw' R Fw F' B' R' D Uw' L B' Lw2 U B2 F' Bw2 R2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 F Lw Rw2 R' Bw' F' B' Lw2 Bw2 B Rw2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 L' U' B Rw' U2 Bw2 U' R Rw2 D' Dw2
8. Dw' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Dw L' R Rw' Bw' F2 L' U' L Rw' B2 Uw Dw B' F' R2 Uw F' Fw Uw' Lw2 F' L2 R Bw D' Bw' D2 Uw Fw' Dw' Fw' Dw2 F Uw' Dw' D' B' U' R2 Uw L Dw2 R2 L2 F Bw2 D Lw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' R2 F' Uw'
9. R' Rw' Bw2 B2 Uw U' L Bw Fw' Lw L R2 D2 Rw2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw F2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 F2 R' Bw2 U2 F Lw R' L2 Dw' R2 Fw2 R B' Uw2 Rw' B U' Fw' B R' Rw' Lw2 Fw Lw U2 Rw L2 B2 Dw F' R' Uw Fw' L Bw Uw U2
10. U2 Fw Rw U' Bw Dw R' Dw' U Bw' R' Fw U' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R Lw' D F' L' U' B F Lw R L2 Fw' Bw' F Rw2 Dw Rw2 D' Bw D' L R2 D2 F Bw' Dw L2 R Bw2 Rw Fw2 R Fw2 Dw U' B Lw2 B2 F L Uw' Rw2 F'
11. Bw F' R2 Dw L2 Dw' U D' F Fw U' L' D Fw Lw' Uw Bw Dw' Lw Dw2 U2 F2 R2 Rw' B' D Fw2 Bw2 D' R Uw Fw' Bw' D' Fw F' R D' F L Bw2 L' F Rw' Lw F U L D Bw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Dw'
12. U2 L2 F Lw' Fw' Rw2 R F' Fw2 R Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Dw Lw' L' R' Rw' Uw Bw R Bw2 D2 Bw Fw' D' B D Uw2 B' Dw2 Lw Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L' Rw U Uw Fw Rw2 L' R' Bw' D2 Lw2 B' F D' Uw' Bw' D U Dw L' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 21, 2016)

*Round 70A* - Race to Sub-3:15
Qiyi - Reduction
*Ao12: 3:12.44 (3/3)*
3:26.32, 2:55.89, 2:53.65, 3:14.87, (2:52.28,) 3:13.69, 3:12.30, 3:23.19, 3:16.34, 3:14.51, 3:13.66, (3:37.98)

Nice to graduate but not too happy with some of these times. Can do better.

*Round 70B* - Race to Sub-3:05
Qiyi - Reduction
*Ao12: 2:59.63 (1/3)*
2:58.94, 3:15.00, 2:50.15, 3:05.71, 3:06.20, 3:11.96, 3:03.92, 2:43.31, 2:40.63, (2:35.73,) 3:00.47, (3:20.48)

Better.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 24, 2016)

Round 70
To sub 2:45
Ave: 2:42.75

2:31.89, 3:09.51, 2:27.63, 2:37.38, 2:49.01, 2:27.82, 2:37.14, 2:34.95, 3:03.22, 2:50.34, 2:45.53, 2:50.25

I was starting to lose some processing stamina near the end. Glad I was able to finish well. Second half tomorrow!

70b
Ave: 2:46.96

2:48.87, 2:39.21, 2:39.93, 2:46.74, 2:36.36, 2:59.57, 2:54.19, 2:53.15, 2:52.77, 2:28.62, 2:50.85, 2:47.53

Although it wasn't a terrible session. I struggled in this one. Brain felt cloudy and tired after the first 5 solves.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 25, 2016)

*Round 70 - Race to sub 3:15*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Redux

*70a: avg of 12: 3:02.95 (2/3)*
3:02.99, 3:07.69, 2:53.36, 2:50.02, (2:38.99), 3:11.68, 3:06.37, 3:05.61, 3:10.93, 2:57.26, 3:03.55, (3:22.98)

Improved both consistency and lookahead a bit. Now coming closer and closer to 3min average so, I hope I won't spoil graduation with the next round.

*70b: avg of 12: 3:05.16 (3/3)*
3:14.60, 3:20.94, 3:03.91, 3:07.47, 3:03.83, (2:51.52), 3:04.57, 3:02.65, 2:52.31, (3:22.65), 3:07.58, 2:53.69

Started a bit worse but not bad in the end either. Now aiming for sub-3min is going to take a bit longer, I'm afraid.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 25, 2016)

*Round 70*
Race to Sub 2:30
*
70a:*
AO12: *2:32.14*
Cube: QiYi WuShuang
2:30.62, (2:21.17), 2:25.53, 2:24.18, 2:33.63, (2:51.50) , 2:39.10. 2:49.56, 2:26.30, 2:36.09, 2:33.88, 2:22.58

Baby steps. I will break down that 2:30 wall!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 70 Results*
I will take care of posting results and scrambles this time, as I wanted to start racing to sub 3:00

_Race to Sub-2:30_
earth2dan
- Round 70A: 2:32.14 (0/3)

_Race to Sub-2:45_
kbrune
- Round 70A: 2:42.75 (2/3)
- Round 70B: 2:46.96 (0/3)

_Race to Sub-3:05_
Shaky Hands
- Round 70B: 2:59.63 (1/3)

_Race to Sub-3:15_
Shaky Hands
- Round 70A: 3:12.44 (3/3) Graduates!
mafergut
- Round 70A: 3:02.95 (2/3)
- Round 70B: 3:05.16 (3/3) Graduates!

_Race to Sub-3:30_
One Wheel
- Did not compete this week. Currently (0/3)

*Round 71A Scrambles*
1. B' Dw Bw' Uw Bw Dw2 Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Uw' L' Dw' F Dw Rw' R' L' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 R2 U Rw R2 Dw Lw2 Bw Uw B L B2 L2 R' F' Bw' Lw2 R2 Bw Fw' L2 B Uw B Bw2 D R2 L B2 Fw2 Dw L Dw2 Lw' 

2. Dw2 Uw2 D U' L' D' Fw2 Uw2 F Bw2 Lw' D2 F' Lw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 R' Rw' Dw2 L2 F' Uw' Rw2 F' Lw2 Fw2 R' Rw' Bw B2 Uw Dw U L' Lw' D Rw Bw2 L' D Bw D2 U' F' Dw' F2 L2 F2 D2 Fw2 Lw' Rw Uw' R2 Uw' U L D' Dw' 

3. Rw B Dw Rw L Bw2 Fw' R Bw' Dw' Lw2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 D2 Lw F L2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Lw Uw' U2 F' Bw2 Fw2 R' F' Lw' D' U Dw' Bw2 U' B2 Dw Rw U2 Rw R2 B L Uw2 Dw Lw2 F Lw L2 R' B2 Rw2 Lw D' Dw' L' B Dw' U Bw' 

4. Bw2 Lw R Fw' R2 Dw2 F' D Dw U Lw' Bw2 Dw2 F Rw2 D Bw' R2 D' U R' Dw' Fw' D Fw2 D Lw Rw' U2 B' F2 L Lw B' U' Fw Uw' R2 Bw2 R' D' Dw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw B2 R2 Dw2 B Bw' Rw' R2 L' F2 Fw' Bw' D Rw' Dw2 

5. F' Uw Rw L2 Bw Lw U L D Bw2 U' R L U F' L' Bw' U2 R' U R' Bw2 U B' Bw L' Rw Fw' Uw U' Lw' Uw' Dw R' Lw Bw' U Fw' D L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Bw Lw2 Fw2 Rw' R U2 F2 D Lw2 Fw R2 Dw R2 L2 D2 B2 Rw' 

6. Fw2 Bw F2 B U Dw' Fw U' R2 U Dw' B' R D2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw R' L U Rw D' L' Fw R F2 U L2 Fw' Bw' L' Fw2 B D2 U Dw' Bw Dw2 Uw R' D' F' D B2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' U Lw2 B Bw2 L2 D2 Bw D' F2 Lw' Bw' Dw' 

7. L Fw' D Lw' Rw B2 U Rw Uw' B2 Uw' Dw' R2 F L' F Uw' R' Bw R' Fw Dw' Lw2 Fw B Bw2 R' U2 Uw' D L2 F Uw' B L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw U2 D2 B' Lw R F D2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw L B F2 U Bw' Rw' Dw2 L' D' 

8. Uw U Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' R' Dw Uw D2 L Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 L' Uw' B' Rw' Bw Uw2 Bw' Lw2 D2 U Uw Fw Dw' D B Fw2 D2 Lw D' Fw Uw2 D' F' D Rw' F U Rw B2 Fw Dw' B2 F Uw' Fw' U F Rw R2 Dw2 U Rw2 Bw2 U Lw' 

9. Rw D2 B2 Rw Bw' L Dw B Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw Fw' D2 Fw2 L Dw' B Fw Dw L Dw Rw Bw Rw2 Lw Bw D2 Uw' U Dw F2 Lw2 R2 L Rw F2 Bw Rw' U L Fw Lw Dw' Bw2 B' Dw' Rw Bw' F U2 Dw' Fw' L Uw F Fw2 R2 Bw' D2 

10. Rw' Dw Uw' F2 Bw' Dw2 F Dw2 B' F2 D Fw' Dw U2 Rw2 Fw D' Bw' Uw L2 B' R2 Uw' Rw Lw B2 F D Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 U2 Lw' Bw2 Lw B' L F' U Dw2 B D Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' R' B2 Bw' D Rw B Fw Rw' F2 R Uw' R2 D 

11. B Uw2 L Bw' B F D Uw2 U2 Bw2 U' Rw2 R' Bw U' Fw B' Bw2 L' U L B' Lw U Uw' B R' Lw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Fw Bw2 Uw Rw U B R Bw' R' U L' F2 L2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw L' Dw2 Rw Bw' B2 D' Bw2 D' B' Lw' 

12. Fw L' Lw D' Fw Dw' Rw L Lw' U2 F2 Dw Uw' Lw Fw' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Lw U Lw' L' Dw L' U' F D2 Bw2 D Dw R Uw R2 Dw Uw' D' Bw' Uw2 Fw R' Fw' Bw2 F2 L' Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw B' Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw D' Rw U2

*Round 71B Scrambles*
1. R F' Rw U Fw' D2 L Lw2 Uw2 B2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Rw Fw2 U' R Bw2 D2 Dw B2 Bw D R' D F2 Lw2 Fw R' Bw Dw2 Lw' B Dw D F R Uw' R Rw2 Dw' L' Bw2 R' Bw' D Bw2 R2 Lw B' D' F2 R B' Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw Rw2 B2

2. Fw' U Rw2 L Uw U Rw2 R2 U L' F2 D Lw2 Rw' F2 D F2 D2 U2 Fw2 B Rw Fw2 R' U F2 Uw Dw L B Lw F2 L Bw U2 Dw Fw R' Fw2 B2 F2 Uw F B' Bw U2 F2 Dw' U' Lw Uw2 Rw' R D' R' Rw' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw

3. Uw L2 Fw' R2 U B2 Rw U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Bw Lw' Dw' U' Bw2 D2 L2 F2 Uw' B' Dw' Bw2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 B2 U2 D Lw' D2 Lw D' Lw' U2 Uw' Dw' B Fw Dw2 L U' F Lw Rw2 B' Lw B' Fw D2 Rw F D2 L Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw'

4. F U' F' Rw Fw L' D Fw Bw2 F Dw B F' D Uw2 B Uw' Lw2 U' Rw' Uw Fw' F R F' R' U B Fw F Dw2 F Uw2 Bw R2 Uw' L Fw Lw' Dw Uw' U Bw' D' B F Bw2 Dw L2 U D2 Lw2 Fw2 L' U R L' Bw2 Rw Bw2

5. F2 B D2 F' L Bw Dw R' Fw' Dw' U L' Bw2 R2 Fw2 D Uw Fw' R2 L2 D2 B Uw' L U B' R Bw' Dw R Bw' D U R2 Uw L' Dw2 Bw2 U2 B' Uw2 F2 U R2 Fw' R' Rw' F' Uw2 Lw2 L R2 Uw' U Dw Lw Uw2 Dw' Bw' B

6. R' Fw Lw2 Uw Lw' U2 L' Lw Bw2 B' D' Bw2 Lw F' Fw2 Bw2 D' Uw' L2 D' B' R Uw' R2 U Rw2 L2 R' B2 Rw' F L B' Lw2 L2 Rw' F2 B2 R Fw2 L Fw2 Lw' Dw R L2 Uw' D2 L U Lw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' R' Rw2 Uw Fw Rw2 Uw

7. Dw' U' B' D' U Fw U R' Dw2 Uw' F' B Uw2 Rw' L' Lw2 R2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 F2 L' Lw B2 Uw' Lw' Bw' L Dw' Lw2 F U L2 B' Lw2 B2 U2 L2 Lw' U2 Lw Dw2 B Bw2 Lw2 U' F' R2 Dw' Uw R2 Bw Uw' Dw U L2 Fw' Rw B2 Dw'

8. R2 Rw D' B F2 D2 Dw' R2 B' Fw' Dw F' D R Bw Fw2 B' D' R2 F' L F2 L' Rw' B2 R' Fw' U' R2 L' Uw D Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 F2 Rw Fw' Uw Rw' F Lw2 F2 U Bw' Dw2 Lw' Fw Bw' F' Lw Fw2 Lw' R B R2 Rw2 Fw'

9. B' L Dw2 U2 R2 Dw2 R' Uw' Rw' Dw2 U' Rw' L' D' R' Fw2 F D' Bw' U' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw' Rw Lw2 D2 L2 R Lw' Fw Dw' R2 B' U B' U L R U' L Fw D Lw Rw2 F Fw' Lw' F L2 Fw2 L Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L R

10. Lw' Uw U' B U2 Dw2 Rw2 D Bw2 Fw D' Rw2 R' U2 Bw2 B2 Rw2 D2 U B2 L2 Lw' U2 Fw' Lw2 R D2 R Lw2 F L Lw' Fw' B Dw F' B2 L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' B2 D2 L' Fw Bw D Lw2 F U' Rw B' Bw2 Lw Uw' F R' B'

11. D F D' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 U' L U2 Dw' L' Dw2 L' F' B2 Uw2 Dw Fw' F2 Bw U D L2 B' Dw' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 Rw Fw' Dw D Lw' Bw2 U2 Lw' B Dw' L' D' U' Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw R' L' B' Rw' D2 R2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 F Uw

12. Uw' Dw' L' D' F D Uw Rw' Lw2 L Bw B2 Lw Bw2 B' Uw' U Dw' D Lw F B Rw' Bw2 Dw R Lw D F' Dw' L Fw' D2 Dw' L2 Uw Lw Bw' Fw2 B' R' F' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw D2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 D2 Dw B


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 71 - Race to sub 3:00*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Redux

*71a: avg of 12: 2:57.55 (1/3)*
2:55.38, 2:57.08, 2:55.37, (3:08.75), 3:06.25, 2:56.61, 2:57.97, 2:47.61, 3:03.42, 2:57.76, 2:57.99, (2:45.72)

PB Ao12 by 2 seconds and very consistent, with only 3 sup-3 solves but also with no great times. I will not complain, though.

*71b:* *avg of 12: 2:57.38 (2/3)*
2:55.43, 3:22.47, 3:03.32, 2:57.74, 2:50.36, 3:04.08, 2:58.98, (3:23.26), (2:36.96), 2:46.21, 2:50.79, 2:44.32

That counting 3:22.xx had me thinking I had spoiled the average but I managed to recover with quite nice last 4 solves, beating both PB Ao12 from round 71a and also PB Ao5 (5 last solves = 2:47.11).


----------



## kbrune (Dec 6, 2016)

Round 71
To sub 2:45
*Ave: 2:43.11*

2:59.17, 2:45.68, 2:48.03, 2:23.61, 3:01.12, 2:42.97, 2:33.69,
2:46.39, 2:39.88, 2:33.53, 2:38.10

Saved it in the last 3!!

71b 
Ave: 2:43.52

2:36.82, 2:36.52, 2:42.77, 3:49.43, 2:54.32, 2:28.45, 2:53.88, 2:39.67, 2:28.18, 2:52.86, 2:51.17, 2:38.72

Many mistakes in this one. Lots of good solves too.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 6, 2016)

R71A sub 1:45 (hoya, yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-6
avg of 12: 1:49.251

Time List:
1:45.331, (1:31.393), 1:54.112, 1:54.614, (1:57.739), 1:40.819, 1:44.504, 1:57.249, 1:43.982, 1:42.309, 1:57.409, 1:52.184


----------



## Selkie (Dec 7, 2016)

*Round 71*
Race to Sub 2:00

Hope you don't mind if I join in.

*71a:*
AO12: *2:05.66*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
(1:56.05), 2:06.27, 2:06.52, 2:00.22, 2:06.59, 2:20.18, 2:01.94, (2:22.85), 2:01.37, 2:00.95, 2:01.39, 2:11.20

*71a:*
TBA


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2016)

Round 71a
To sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:36.69 0/3
3:19.15, 3:26.64, (3:15.56), 3:23.78, 3:24.86, 3:44.20, 3:22.82, 4:15.60, 3:58.31, 3:33.42, 3:38.10, (4:35.20) = 3:36.69

That was going really well, then tanked. The first 5 were a PB 3:22.60 Ao5, and the first three were a PB 3:20.46 Mo3. I think I need better lighting: times went up drastically when the sun went down.


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 8, 2016)

r71a (redux, wushuang)
sub-1:30
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 12: 1:42.06

Time List:
(1:31.68), 1:41.62, 1:44.10, (1:53.42), 1:41.56, 1:42.90, 1:40.82, 1:42.96, 1:46.87, 1:38.80, 1:32.53, 1:48.36

r71b
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 12: 1:38.41

Time List:
1:35.67, 1:43.10, (1:48.57), 1:30.62, 1:34.17, 1:42.98, 1:35.73, 1:45.88, 1:44.82, (1:25.07), 1:27.68, 1:43.39


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 8, 2016)

R71B
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 12: 1:45.567

Time List:
1:51.659, 1:42.741, (2:04.197), 1:41.535, 1:46.397, 1:43.917, 1:44.391, 1:42.193, (1:31.987), 1:45.852, 2:00.708, 1:36.277

Oh come on.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2016)

No one has updated this in a while so I guess I will.
End of round 71:
One Wheel (sub 3:30): 3:36.69
Mafergut (sub 3:00): a: 2:57.55, b: 2:57.38 (1 more)
kbrune (sub 2:45): a: 2:43.11, b: 2:43.52 (1 more)
Selkie (sub 2:00): 2:05.66
Ordway Persyn (sub 1:45): a: 1:49.25 b: 1:45.56
Forcefulness (sub 1:30): a: 1:42.06 b: 1:38.41

Round 72a:

1. Uw' Fw Rw2 Dw' B2 Dw F2 R Rw2 Lw' D2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Rw2 R' Lw2 L F B' Lw' Uw Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Bw2 D' U B Lw2 F2 L U' F' L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 B' U2 F Uw2 D F B Fw' L2 Bw Dw' Lw Bw Uw Bw' Dw Bw2 Lw D2

2. Fw' Uw' U' Fw' Dw R2 L2 Dw D Uw B2 R' Rw2 Dw Lw2 B' R F2 Lw U' B U2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' D2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Lw Bw' Dw' L2 Fw Rw2 Dw' Fw L' F' R' B' Rw F Rw' U2 D2 F' Bw' Dw' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 Lw D2

3. R' Dw' Bw Rw L2 D' L' B2 Dw2 Bw' R' Rw Uw L Fw' U2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 F2 D Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw' Dw D2 F' Lw2 D' Uw2 Bw Rw' D2 R F L2 D Lw2 Rw D F U R F U' B' Dw' R2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Bw

4. Uw' Dw B R' D' R2 B Fw2 Dw Bw' Lw' Dw' Fw2 B' R Lw L' Dw B' U' F Dw2 B Lw2 R Uw2 L2 U' B F Uw' Bw2 L D Rw Dw' Rw' Bw2 U' Bw Dw' D2 F' Rw' R' B' L' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw U2 Dw' Bw2 Fw L2 Bw' Fw2 D' Lw2

5. Lw' B2 Uw U R Rw Bw2 F2 U F L2 Rw' Dw' Lw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw' B2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 R' Uw Lw F' Bw' Uw F2 R B' D2 F Lw F2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 F' Lw R' L' F Rw F Dw D2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw' L Bw' Fw2 R L Uw2

6. Rw2 Lw Uw L Dw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' F' Dw R L2 Rw2 D Fw U Lw2 F Fw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Lw2 F' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 B' Rw L' Dw2 Fw' U' F' Dw' B2 Uw L2 Fw Uw Fw2 L F' U B Rw Fw' U Lw B' F' L Bw2 F U2 Dw' Bw' Dw Lw' Fw

7. Bw U2 Rw Lw Dw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 Bw Lw B Fw D' Uw' U B' L' Lw Rw' R' Uw2 L' F' Bw2 B2 R2 D Rw' R2 B2 Dw R Bw' Dw2 Lw F Uw2 U' Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 F2 L Fw Dw' R' L U R F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 R2

8. Lw' D2 F2 U2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 Dw' Rw' Dw' B' F D' R' D2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' F' Uw Fw U2 Dw' B2 Fw' Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw' U' B2 U' Lw' Fw2 Dw R2 Lw Uw2 R Fw' U' Fw2 D F' B Bw' Fw' D2 U Fw' D' Fw'

9. Dw2 U2 Rw' Bw' U2 Rw F Fw2 Uw B2 F2 Rw D Rw' Fw' Rw F2 L' B2 Fw D2 F B2 R2 B2 Lw2 R2 U D' F Bw' R' Fw2 Lw Fw2 Uw R2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 R' Rw' L Lw' Uw' Bw L' B' Dw' Uw2 U D2 Fw' L2 Uw Fw' D' Bw2 U' Bw'

10. Lw2 U2 Lw R Bw2 L2 U' L' Lw Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 L2 B' D' Lw' U2 Rw Fw F' Dw' Fw' Dw2 L Uw Lw' R B' Uw U2 Rw2 Lw' D2 R' U Uw2 R' D' Bw' Dw2 B' D' Rw' R Fw2 U2 Dw Bw' L' R Rw Uw2 Fw R Uw' Dw

11. Lw' Uw D Fw' R2 B Dw B D' Rw U' L2 U Rw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw B2 Dw' Uw' F' Bw L2 Fw2 Rw Uw Bw Rw' Dw Lw' B2 Dw R Uw' D2 Dw' Fw' Lw L' Bw2 B2 L2 Fw' Dw2 D' Bw' R2 Rw' U' D B' Bw Rw U Rw2 D Fw2 U2 Uw' B

12. F R2 D2 Rw Bw2 D' Rw' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' R2 U' D2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 R' B F2 L2 Lw2 U D' R Dw Fw' Lw' R' Fw2 Uw L B' R2 D Bw' D2 B2 L2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B L' Uw2 R2 Fw' U Dw2 Fw L' U' Bw' Uw2 D2 R' L2 Rw2 Bw2


R72b:

1. Uw2 D2 Rw' Lw F2 Bw Fw R' U2 Uw' F2 D Dw' Bw2 R B' Lw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 L Lw2 D' Bw F2 L2 Lw Rw' R' Dw' Rw Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw L Fw U2 Fw U' Dw F' D2 Lw' R2 D' F' B D Dw2 B D' R2 Fw' R2 Uw U Dw

2. U2 Dw' R2 L2 Rw' Uw' U Lw R' D' B' D Uw2 R' Fw' R Rw' F' B' Dw Fw Dw2 Bw Rw2 Uw R Rw' Fw' Lw U' L2 Uw' U' Fw Rw2 B U' Rw Lw' F2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' Dw Rw2 Bw Fw U' L' Dw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Fw Lw' F2

3. Bw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 B2 F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 D' Lw2 Rw U' Bw' R Lw' U L2 Bw Dw2 B Bw2 F' Lw2 L2 Fw Rw' Bw L2 D' Fw2 Bw D2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 D' U' Rw Bw L2 B Bw Dw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Dw' U Fw2 B2 R2 L' B2 L' Fw Lw'

4. R2 L' Bw Dw L' Uw R Rw' L' F R' Lw L Uw' D B D Uw2 Rw Uw' B' R L2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 R2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw B2 U2 Fw L' Rw2 U Fw2 Dw2 F' Uw' B' Uw F D' U R L2 B' Fw D' Bw Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Uw

5. L2 Bw2 F2 B D Rw' F2 U2 Fw U Fw' Uw' Fw2 U L Uw2 B2 R2 Lw2 Bw Dw' Uw2 L Lw' U2 F' Dw D Fw Lw2 Dw2 R D2 Uw' Bw2 U2 Rw L Dw2 Fw' Lw D' B Dw Rw Dw' Uw' Fw F Rw2 R' Uw Dw L2 R Rw2 Lw2 F Bw Rw2

6. R' L' Lw2 F' B2 Fw' L2 Dw2 Bw D' F2 U' Uw' F2 Bw' Fw U' Rw2 L Bw F Dw2 U' D2 L2 Fw2 R' Rw' F' U' Dw' R F Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Uw2 Lw2 U' Uw' F' R2 D' Rw F' L' Dw2 U' F2 Uw' U2 D' B2 Lw2 U2 F Uw' Fw' U

7. L' Bw Dw' Rw2 Bw L' Dw Uw R2 Dw2 B2 Fw' Lw Dw' Uw2 R2 D' Rw Uw Lw Dw' U2 L Lw Uw2 R' D2 Bw B F R Uw D2 Lw B' 
Dw2 R2 L Bw' L2 Bw2 R Fw2 F' Bw2 Lw2 B F Lw Uw2 R' L Rw' Dw Rw Fw2 F' U L B'

8. B' Lw2 Dw' L Rw' F' Bw B2 Uw R Bw L2 Fw Uw2 F' B2 Dw' Uw' D2 B' L2 U2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 U' Lw2 D' L2 Uw U2 Fw2 U Dw2 Bw' F Dw Lw2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 L B' D2 Dw2 U' F Lw L' Uw R2 Bw' F' Fw' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2

9. U Uw' Lw' Uw Bw2 Lw R Rw2 L Bw2 U Uw Bw Uw R' Rw' Dw' B F2 Fw2 L' B Dw2 R Bw2 B2 Lw B' D2 Uw R Uw Rw2 F Bw B2 Uw' B2 R Fw Uw2 Rw B R Dw D Rw2 U2 Rw' B Bw' Dw2 Bw' U' D' F' Dw2 Rw R' L2

10. U' Uw2 B L' B L Rw2 Bw Lw2 U D2 Lw' Rw' U D2 Fw' R' L2 Uw Dw' L Uw2 R Dw Uw' R Dw' F2 U Dw' Lw Uw2 F Uw' L Fw2 Rw D2 F' R' Fw2 Lw2 D' L B L Uw2 B' Fw' L B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw U Dw' Rw2 R Lw2

11. F' Rw' R2 Bw F' U2 B R2 D2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F U2 Fw2 Lw Bw L2 D' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Bw' Dw R2 D' R' Fw R Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' D2 L' Lw2 B R2 Bw2 Fw F' R U' D R' B Bw2 Lw2 L2 D U Fw D Lw' Dw R Bw

12. B F2 Dw Uw2 Rw' R' B' Rw' D F Dw U2 Bw' Lw' L2 F U' R Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 Uw2 B2 U' Lw B' R U2 Fw U' R Bw Fw' F2 B Dw U2 R2 F2 L2 U Fw' Dw' Lw' B2 D2 Dw' Rw R' B Fw' D2 Bw2 R' B2 L F Bw

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 19, 2016)

*Round 72 - Race to sub 3:00*
Cube: Yuxin 5x5
Method: Redux

*72a: 3:02.xx (0/3)*
I lost the individual times when I... well, spoiled the average with 3 last terrible solves over 3:10.xx and deleted the entire average in rage 

*72b:* TBD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2016)

Round 72a sub 1:45 (hoya, yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 12: 1:41.214

Time List:
1:42.182, 1:45.434, 1:38.446, (1:37.601), 1:39.292, 1:39.418, (1:49.583), 1:39.099, 1:43.020, 1:40.996, 1:37.944, 1:46.310

Nice, first 11 and the warmup solve made a PB ao12, (11th also made a sub 1:45 ao50)

R72b
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 12: 1:43.818

Time List:
(1:32.249), 1:37.520, 1:44.090, (1:58.269), 1:44.129, 1:42.174, 1:46.505, 1:42.382, 1:54.130, 1:35.198, 1:51.366, 1:40.687
Nice!


----------



## Survfour (Dec 27, 2016)

*Round 72a*
Sub 1:45
Method: Redux
Cube: QiYi WuShuang

Ao12: 1:51.50

Time List: 1:58.25, 1:54.58, 1:58.34, 1:54.30, 1:38.79, 1:47.94, 1:44,45, 1:47.03, (1:38.51), 1:52.19, (2:05.65), 1:59,17

Pretty bad start, didn't do any warm up 5x5's tho

*Round 72b*
Sub 1:45
Method: Redux
Cube: QiYi WuShuang

Ao12: 1:54.81

Time List: 1:50.41, 1:52.30, 1:48.83, 1:53.97, 2:01.87, 1:57.61, (2:08.25), (1:45.82), 1:59.62, 1:55.78, 1:45.85


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 27, 2016)

Round 72a
To sub-3:30
Yau
Weichuang
Ao12: 3:41.14
Time list: 3:36.93, 3:19.81, 3:52.51, 3:45.52, 4:00.43, 3:35.83, (3:05.78), 3:42.08, 3:28.91, (DNF), 3:21.58, 4:07.75 = 3:41.14


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2016)

End on Round 72
One Wheel (Sub 3:30): A: 3:41.14
Mafergut (sub 3:00): A: 3:02.99 (If the decimal points aren't shown, I'll assume it's .99)
Survfour: (Sub 1:45): A: 1:51.50 B: 1:54.81
Ordway: (Sub 1:45): A: 1:41.21, B: 1:43.81 (1 more)

Round 73A:

1. Uw2 Rw U2 Bw' Rw' L' R Uw' R2 Bw' Uw Rw' Dw F2 Fw2 R' F Rw' F' Dw' F' U R D Lw2 D F Rw D R2 L2 Lw' Bw2 R2 L B Fw D2 R2 Rw' F D Rw Lw' Uw2 Dw U D' Bw' R2 U B' Dw2 F L U' Uw' L' B Uw

2. Dw Bw2 Lw D B2 R2 Lw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 D Fw2 U2 B' D' F' Uw2 R Lw' U F2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Bw' D F' R Rw2 Lw U2 Rw Bw2 B' D F2 Lw Dw' L2 U Bw' Uw' B2 Uw Lw2 L D2 F' Rw2 F' Bw' Fw L Lw B' F' U2 B2 Fw' D'

3. B' Lw' Bw F2 Rw R' Lw Fw' Bw Lw Rw' F2 L2 R' B2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw Fw2 Lw B' D2 Rw Lw' Bw Fw R2 D Lw' D' Rw' Fw F2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' D' L' Fw2 F Dw' Lw Fw' Dw' F' U' Bw2 R' Bw Lw F2 R F2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 Rw

4. Lw2 D' Bw2 U F Dw' Bw U2 R2 Rw' Dw' D U' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Dw R Bw' Lw' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Lw F2 U' Bw Rw' Fw Dw D' Fw' L R Uw2 L' R' F' L' Dw2 D Fw D U' Uw B L Dw' Uw' Rw R' Uw2 D Rw2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw U

5. Dw2 Uw2 B' U2 Bw2 U' D L' B2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' Lw2 R' Dw2 Fw Lw2 U' L2 U' R2 Dw2 Uw D' Rw D' Lw' Uw2 Rw Lw Dw2 Bw2 U2 F2 Lw Bw' F Rw B2 Dw' R2 D' Fw2 U' Bw2 Lw B F' Bw D Bw D Dw' Bw2 U' Bw F2 Lw2 R' L'

6. Bw U2 F' Dw' D2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Uw' F' Rw2 Bw' L2 Fw R2 Dw2 R' F' Uw D L2 U' F2 Rw2 F' L' Bw' Rw R Fw' L F2 Rw Fw R' F2 Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 Lw Rw U' Dw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw U' B2 L' Dw' B' Uw Bw Lw Bw2 B2 L2

7. Fw2 D' Bw' Uw' Rw' D Uw2 U Fw' F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' D' Rw Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw L U' Bw Dw' L Uw' Dw2 Fw2 U R' Dw' L2 Uw' Rw' B' Uw L' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw B F2 L Uw' Dw2 F Bw' Lw Bw' Lw' Uw L' Fw2 B' Lw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw Uw'

8. R' D2 R2 Bw' D' F2 B' U2 Uw' Bw F Lw' Dw' U' Fw L Dw' R2 Lw' L' Uw F Lw' U2 L2 Lw2 B R2 F Dw Uw' U B2 Lw' B' U' Bw' 
D2 L' Lw2 Bw' Rw' Fw Bw2 U' Rw U' Uw' Lw B2 Fw' Bw2 Uw U Fw Uw' D R Lw Rw'

9. D L' Bw R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' R2 L' Lw' U2 Lw Fw' U' Bw' R2 Uw Dw' U Bw2 R Rw2 Dw' U' L D U Dw2 Fw2 R' F Dw R2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Uw' R' Lw2 Fw' Rw' F' D2 B2 Bw Lw2 F2 Lw' Bw' R' D2 Bw Uw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Lw2 Uw

10. R Lw2 B L Bw B' Uw' R Uw2 Bw' Uw2 R' Bw Uw' R F2 Rw2 L Uw' Lw2 L' Uw Bw' U2 Rw2 Fw' U' L Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' Bw F' Dw' Rw Bw2 L B2 U' D Dw Fw2 B' L' D' Rw' Bw2 Rw Fw L' Bw2 Fw' F' B2 U' Fw' Uw U2 Rw'

11. Rw2 B Rw Uw' Lw2 F' Lw Rw B2 Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw' L' Bw B Lw' F' Uw Dw2 Rw2 U' B' U' Dw2 Rw Lw2 L2 R2 Bw' L Rw' U' D B' Fw Dw L2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 Lw' F2 L2 D2 Dw2 Rw Fw Dw Fw' L Dw' D U2 R' Lw2 Bw R' Uw

12. Dw' D Uw' F2 Dw' U2 Fw' Rw' U Fw2 Bw' F2 Lw Rw Uw D L F' Dw B2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw' Lw' Dw R Uw R Rw2 Bw' F' L Fw2 D B2 L2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Uw' Fw L2 U' Bw' B' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R' L2 Bw' Rw F L2 B2 D' B Lw' Dw

73B:

1. Fw2 D' Rw Dw D2 F' Fw' Dw R2 Bw' U2 Rw2 L' F Rw Lw2 Uw' R U Lw Rw F' Dw' L2 Lw Bw' Uw U2 F' R' Rw2 B D2 Lw2 Bw' Uw R L2 D2 F2 B' Lw' L B L2 U' Lw2 Uw2 F U' F R2 U R B' F' R Dw' F2 Lw2

2. Dw Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw Uw' Bw2 Uw' F U2 B Lw Rw2 Bw2 Uw R2 Bw Rw' Bw' L R Uw2 D2 Bw' Lw2 U2 Bw Dw Rw' Fw Bw2 D Bw' Lw' Fw' R2 Dw2 U2 Fw D' Rw2 U2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw Lw2 F2 Rw B R B2 Dw2 B2 Uw' Rw' L2 Lw' B2 Rw

3. Bw Uw2 U' R' Lw2 Uw R' Fw' Bw' Uw' Lw L D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' B' F2 L' U Fw2 F2 Bw' B' R Bw Dw F D L' D B Uw' Rw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 L2 D' Bw2 R2 Lw' Dw Rw L' Uw2 Bw Dw B2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw' Lw F2 Bw D R L'

4. Lw' D' Lw B' Lw Bw2 B Rw U2 F B R' F Dw Bw2 R D2 Rw2 Dw R2 Fw B' Rw2 Uw2 L' R' Lw Uw' Lw U' L' Uw Lw Fw Rw' Bw' B Fw' Lw' Rw R' Dw' Lw' D' Bw' Rw2 B Bw2 Uw Fw' Lw B L' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw D Lw Bw'

5. R' U B Rw D Dw2 F2 Fw D L' F2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Rw' Bw' F B R2 Dw' Bw U D' Lw2 L Fw Uw U B' Uw Bw' Uw' F Lw2 D2 Bw2 B D' Lw2 Uw D2 U R2 D' Rw2 D Fw2 D Uw Rw Uw2 Rw' B Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw F' B Lw'

6. Fw U Fw2 R' Lw' F Rw R Uw' U Bw2 F Uw R2 Fw' U2 Uw2 F D2 U2 Dw Bw' Rw Lw Uw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 D U' F D2 U L2 Fw Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' L' F Rw2 B2 D' Lw D Dw' Bw D R2 F2 B U Bw U F2

7. Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw Dw2 D Bw' Dw' D' Lw2 R D' Dw2 R Dw2 L2 Fw L D2 Fw' U' Rw2 L U2 Uw2 Lw' R U L U B' Lw' L2 Fw' L' D' B' Fw2 R F2 R2 Rw2 F2 Fw L2 Dw Rw Fw Lw Bw' Fw' Lw Uw2 R' Lw' L2 Uw' L Uw

8. L' B2 U B Uw2 B' F Bw L2 Uw2 D' R F2 Rw Uw Rw Lw B' Lw' L2 Bw' Dw U2 R U' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 F' Lw Rw Dw B Uw' D' Bw' F' L2 R D Lw' Fw L2 Uw Rw U B2 Rw2 F' Lw2 F' U B2 Uw' D' L2 Fw' Rw Lw2 Bw'

9. Lw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw2 F' Lw' Dw U2 R' Lw U' Fw R2 F2 Rw Lw' Fw' B Rw2 D2 L' Lw2 F2 Dw2 Rw F2 L2 B2 Fw2 F2 L' Bw D2 Dw2 U R' Rw2 L2 Fw' R2 Dw' L F U2 F' Lw Dw2 L2 Rw' U' F2 L' Bw Dw2 L' Uw2 L B2

10. U2 R2 Rw D L R U2 D2 Bw2 D F2 Rw2 F' D2 L2 R' Lw' F' D2 Lw2 D R2 Rw' Dw Fw' U Bw B Lw Rw F Bw2 B' L2 Lw R Fw' Dw2 D Uw' Rw' L2 D R Uw' Dw2 R U B2 Rw' Dw2 Fw Uw Bw D' Rw2 Bw2 L2 D' U'

11. Dw2 B' Rw Uw2 L2 D' F2 Lw Fw Bw' U B F2 Fw2 U' L2 F U Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw' U2 F Uw' B2 Rw F2 Bw Uw Rw2 Uw' U' Dw' Lw' Bw B2 Lw R2 Dw' U' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D F2 D2 Lw Rw2 U' B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 B F2 Rw2

12. R Uw Fw Bw' F' Uw2 B' Bw' Lw Rw Uw2 D L' Uw2 U' Rw2 F Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Dw Uw U' R U2 B Fw2 Rw2 Lw L Dw' U F D2 Uw2 F' Fw Lw2 U2 L2 Bw2 B' R Uw L Rw' Uw Lw' R2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw D L Dw' R2 D2


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 30, 2016)

r73a (wushuang, redux)
sub-1:30
avg of 12: 1:33.59

Time List:
1:39.67, 1:37.73, (1:40.57), 1:38.42, (1:22.09), 1:29.25, 1:27.49, 1:24.18, 1:36.48, 1:38.79, 1:28.73, 1:35.16


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 31, 2016)

R73A sub 1:45 (Yuxin, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-31
avg of 12: 1:47.076

Time List:
1:49.058, (1:58.008), 1:45.548, 1:46.125, 1:41.068, (1:31.251), 1:49.925, 1:47.638, 1:46.776, 1:56.521, 1:41.488, 1:46.612

R73B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-10
avg of 12: 1:39.812

Time List:
1:40.719, 1:42.711, 1:36.695, 1:35.407, (2:04.638), 1:37.681, 1:42.696, 1:37.047, (1:31.477), 1:37.278, 1:40.196, 1:47.692

good


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 73a (Weichuang, Yau)
To sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:30.94
3:22.12, 3:40.14, (3:18.55), 3:28.51, 3:21.60, 3:35.14, 3:22.60, (DNF), 3:31.60, 3:26.88, 3:34.33, 3:19.84 = *3:30.94 *So close.

Round 73b (Weichuang, Yau)
To sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:25.06
3:39.51, 3:03.78, 3:42.90, 2:52.96, 3:07.72, (2:50.09), 3:53.93, 3:20.36, 3:28.48, 3:46.25, 3:14.66, (4:12.45) = *3:25.06 *Really nice to start out, including 2 pb singles in 3 solves. Finished out just barely good enough. Rolling Ao5 on the last 3 was at 3:31.70


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 3, 2017)

Missed a few weeks, was on 1/3 before. Decided to try some Hoya 5 for the New Year.

*Race to Sub-3:05*
Hoya - Qiyi

*Round 73A*
Ao12: *2:46.74* (2/3)
(2:27.09,) 2:39.95, 2:48.73, 2:49.30, 2:34.92, (3:09.48,) 2:38.29, 3:06.52, 2:47.00, 2:41.15, 3:05.64, 2:35.94
NB: Times above updated after I recovered the full times.

*Round 73B*
Ao12: *2:44.24* (*3/3 - graduates*)
2:43.83, 2:40.38, 2:57.16, 2:39.80, (2:58.18,) 2:40.34, 2:50.92, 2:39.92, 2:47.40, 2:40.99, (2:33.73,) 2:41.66

As I mentioned over on the Older Cubers thread, the first solve of 73A is a PB for me and my first ever solve under 2:30.

Based on how much Hoya is helping my times compared to Reduction, I should probably be racing for something lower than 3:05, but that's what I had started last time I was on this thread so I've finished it off.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 10, 2017)

End of Round 73:
One Wheel (Sub 3:30) A: 3:30.94 B: 3:25.06 1/3
Shaky Hands (Sub 3:05) A: 2:46.74 B: 2:44.24 3/3 Graduates!!
Me (Sub 1:45) A: 1:47.07 B: 1:39.81 1/3
Forcefulness (Sub 1:30) A: 1:33.59

Round 74A

1. U2 F' Bw' Dw' Lw D2 Uw' U' F' Uw2 Fw2 F D' Lw2 Dw' B' U Lw' U R2 D L2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' L' U2 L2 Rw' D Lw Rw Uw2 B2 R' D' F2 Uw Fw2 Rw R U F D' U Bw2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' Rw' U' Dw Uw'

2. Bw2 U' F Lw R' Rw' L2 Bw' U' D2 Bw2 Fw L B' L2 B' U' Bw L Lw2 Bw' Dw' F' B2 L' Dw' B Rw' U' D2 Rw2 Lw2 D F Uw2 Dw Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw F L' U R2 Uw' R' B2 R' Rw' Fw' L' Rw2 Dw Lw' B' Lw' Fw2 Rw Lw2 Bw2

3. D' U Lw' F' U2 D2 B2 Lw' Rw2 L2 U' Lw' B2 Bw' U L2 Lw2 U2 F' Uw2 L2 B2 Uw Fw' B U2 Fw' Lw2 R' L' Uw2 R' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Uw' F' R' D Uw Lw' Uw2 L' F2 R2 F' Bw Dw2 F Bw2 Dw2 Fw D' L U D' L2

4. Uw F2 L Lw' Uw' Rw F2 Lw B U Rw R Uw2 U R2 Bw2 Lw' B U2 L Rw U2 Fw U Dw' B' R2 Uw D2 Dw' Rw' Lw2 Bw' L F2 B' L B' Bw2 R Rw2 U2 D2 R Dw' B Dw' Fw' B Uw' Lw' R2 Dw' Fw' F R Bw2 U' Rw' Fw

5. Lw Fw Bw Lw D U2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw Bw Fw' D' L2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw Fw L' Lw2 Dw2 L' B2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 U2 D' F2 R L' Bw' Lw Uw' R Fw2 L B2 Uw F2 Lw B2 Rw2 U' B' Fw' R B2 D' L' Bw' L' Lw' Rw' U2 Uw' R' Bw Lw2 Uw2 Dw'

6. L D Lw' Fw2 L B D' Bw U2 Uw' L' Fw' U2 Rw' U' D' Rw R2 F Dw' B' U2 Rw' Bw' Lw B2 Fw Lw B2 Bw F2 D Uw B R' Rw Fw2 L2 Bw D2 Lw R F Dw' Bw2 D2 Lw Bw2 B' F Uw' D2 F2 L2 Bw2 R Bw' B' F2 L

7. Bw2 F2 Rw Lw Dw F2 Bw' D2 Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' L2 Uw2 Dw Lw2 L' R' Bw2 U' F' Fw Lw' Rw' B' U2 F' Uw B L' B' Uw' R2 L Uw' R Lw Fw2 Lw2 R' B Fw D Uw2 L2 Uw Lw D2 Rw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 Bw R Bw D' Bw' Fw' Rw2

8. D' R' D2 Fw' B2 Uw Dw2 R Lw2 Rw' U2 D' Uw' Bw Lw' F' Lw2 L' Bw' Dw' Rw' Fw' D2 U' L Dw2 Rw2 U2 Uw R B' U' Uw Dw Bw2 Rw Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 F Uw' F' L2 Uw Rw' Fw' Bw D Bw2 R' Fw' B2 U D' F' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw'

9. D' Uw2 Lw L2 R Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' B2 Uw' U Rw2 B2 Bw Lw2 F2 B L2 Lw2 B2 Dw U' Fw Lw' Rw' U Uw D' Lw' Fw' U F2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw' F' D2 Lw' L' D2 R' Dw Bw2 F' L D' Uw Lw F' Rw' Lw Dw Uw' B Lw2 Fw

10. Rw' Fw' Dw2 Lw B2 Dw F' Bw U Rw Dw' Fw' U F D' Lw U2 Uw B L Rw F R' Rw2 Dw2 D' L R' Bw' D Dw B' F2 L D' U2 B' Uw L2 F B Dw U2 Bw' B' L2 Uw' Rw' B2 Uw U Rw Lw2 Bw Lw2 F Bw Fw U' L'

11. B U Dw L2 Uw2 U2 Fw F2 B Bw' Uw Bw' Rw' F' D2 F2 L' Rw Bw2 Rw' F Rw2 Uw' B Lw Fw D2 Lw Bw' B' Lw Uw Bw' Fw2 B' L2 D' F' L2 U' L D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L R2 Rw Fw2 Uw Dw' D2 B2 U2 Lw' R' U2 B'

12. Bw' U' R' L Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' L' Dw' U2 B2 Lw2 R U' F' D F Rw Bw B R' F Rw2 F Lw U' B' U2 Rw Uw' U' Dw Fw2 Rw Uw' L B F Lw' Bw B U' F2 R2 B' Uw' Dw' Rw U R2 F' Lw2 D Rw2 B' Lw2 Bw' B R

Round 74B

1. D' Dw' Bw' Fw2 F2 U2 B U2 Rw2 D Fw B2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw F2 L B2 R Lw B' F L F' Uw2 Rw' Lw' Bw R2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' D2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Bw U Fw L' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 F L B2 Fw Rw' Dw' Rw Fw' Bw B2 Rw' Dw'

2. Bw D' Bw2 U2 Rw' B2 R2 U Lw Rw Uw' L2 Bw' Fw Dw2 U L2 Rw B' Fw' Dw' U2 Fw2 B2 Bw Dw L' Bw2 B2 Lw Rw Fw U' D2 B2 D U' F' Rw' Bw' L Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' R2 D2 U' L Rw2 Bw R' Dw2 Lw U Lw2 R D2 L' F'

3. B2 R L2 Rw' F2 U Fw2 F Bw' L2 Fw2 R' Bw' Fw' B' L2 Fw D Bw Dw2 R B' Fw' Rw R2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Dw2 U' Rw' D Uw' Lw D2 Uw B L2 B' R2 B Fw2 Uw Bw F' Rw' U Rw2 B2 U2 B2 R' B R' F2 Bw' R' D2 R D

4. R F Uw Bw D Lw U2 R' L2 U Lw Rw2 Uw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 B' Fw' D' Dw2 Rw U' Dw2 F R2 F2 Lw2 Dw Fw R Uw' Bw' B' Rw2 Fw' Rw' L D2 L R' Dw Rw F Dw' B' L' R' F2 D' Lw2 R' F U

5. L' Fw' R' Fw' D' R' Rw D U F2 U' R Uw' Lw2 R Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw D Lw B2 D Rw' Bw B' Uw U' R2 Rw Fw Rw2 R2 Fw2 L2 U2 Lw' B' Dw B2 R2 L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 L' D Uw' L2 R2 Bw2 U Uw' Dw2 B Dw2 L' D2 R' D

6. Bw' Uw' Bw' U2 F' L' Rw' F Fw2 B2 Uw2 D' R Fw' U2 Dw' D Lw Rw F Lw' F' D2 U2 Dw Rw' Uw Fw L' U' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' B Rw D2 Lw' Uw2 Bw Uw' B F Uw Bw2 F Uw2 F Dw' Rw2 R' F' Lw D Fw U' Uw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2

7. F2 Rw2 Dw2 D' Uw Bw' U' Uw2 D' Fw R U Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Lw' Uw F' L' F' Bw' D B2 Lw Rw F B Uw Fw' Bw' Lw2 R' D Bw2 Dw' Rw' U Rw2 Dw' D2 F' Dw' Uw Lw' Dw' B2 D Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 F2 Lw Bw Lw Bw

8. D L B2 Rw Fw2 Bw Uw' Fw' F' U2 F Bw2 B L F2 Fw2 L' Lw' Fw F' U' Fw' F Rw' U2 R' Rw' Fw U' Bw B U' Fw2 Bw2 B U Fw2 R' U2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw Dw L R B2 U2 L' Bw' Lw2 D' R U2 B' F R Fw' L2 Dw2

9. B2 Dw Uw' U D2 Rw B' Rw Fw2 R Rw' L Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw Fw' L Lw' R Fw F2 Rw' Fw Rw' F' Bw' Uw' U' Bw D' Uw' F L' F' L2 Dw R Uw' U Lw' Fw F D' L2 U' F' D F2 D U2 Dw' Lw2 Dw U' B Rw2 Lw2 U' B2

10. B2 Fw2 F Bw D Lw2 Uw2 F2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Lw2 Dw' Uw' Rw' U Uw R2 Bw R' Fw' Dw2 U' Rw Uw Dw2 L2 Rw B' L2 R' Dw' B' F U Bw' Lw F2 Lw2 Bw2 D' F Lw2 D' Uw2 R2 Rw' L Lw' Dw' Lw L2 D2 Dw' U2 Rw2 D Dw' R2

11. U2 Bw' Fw' Lw' R' Rw' L2 U' B' Rw2 L Bw D Bw Dw U' F2 Lw Fw L' B2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 B' Fw U F R' D2 R2 Rw' F D F Lw B' Uw Fw' Rw D2 B' Lw Rw' F' B Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw U2 Lw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Rw' U2 R2 L2 Uw'

12. Dw' B Uw2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Rw' Dw L Lw2 B' U Lw F2 Fw' L' Dw' L2 F2 R Bw B' F2 Dw2 R' Uw' U L' Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 U' Dw' B' Dw' Uw Lw' R' Dw Fw F L Dw' L2 D' B D' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 R' Bw2 L' Fw

Good Luck!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 14, 2017)

*Round 74*
Race to Sub 2:30
*
74a:*
Method: Reduction
Cube: QiYi WuShuang
AO12: *2:30.71*
(2:51.16), 2:33.74, 2:17.16, 2:33.82, 2:29.33, 2:34.52, 2:32.28, 2:24.91, 2:27.14, 2:27.91, 2:46.28, (2:12.11)

Argh so close! 11th solve was going really well and I got a bit excited, then I messed up the edge parity alg and totally blew the whole average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 16, 2017)

R74A, Sub 1:45 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-15
avg of 12: 1:42.208

Time List:
1:50.248, (1:30.398), 1:30.620, 1:57.743, 1:34.453, (2:02.823), 1:42.867, 1:39.884, 1:43.511, 1:32.218, 1:43.043, 1:47.497

R74B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
avg of 12: 1:44.895

Time List:
1:50.974, 1:43.952, 1:39.430, 1:43.661, 1:43.526, (1:32.599), (2:06.563), 1:37.881, 1:45.493, 1:49.902, 1:52.725, 1:41.408

Good Enough.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 24, 2017)

Round 74A
To sub-3:30
Weichuang, Yau.
Ao12: 3:12.41 (2/3)
3:11.57, 3:29.15, (3:36.65), 3:15.08, 3:35.37, 3:22.94, 3:00.47, 2:59.42, (2:41.68), 2:46.40, 3:05.60, 3:18.08 = 3:12.41 PBs all around! 1, 3, 5, 12 in that average, and 50 and 100 of 3:22.50 and 3:31.79, respectively through the end of that average.

Round 74B
To sub-3:30
Weichuang, Yau.
Ao12: 3:18.20 *(3/3)*
(4:02.59), 3:28.77, 3:35.52, (2:47.78), 3:12.91, 3:25.37, 3:05.20, 2:55.25, 3:14.96, 3:10.12, 3:33.54, 3:20.30 = 3:18.20


----------



## kbrune (Feb 7, 2017)

Round 74a
To sub 2:45
Ave: 2:45.98

2:44.55, 2:57.07, 2:43.63, 2:39.01, 2:39.70, 2:57.84, 2:29.27, 2:27.89, 2:45.15, 2:58.71, 2:51.16, 2:52.43


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2017)

End of Round 74:
One Wheel, 3:30: A: 3:12.41 B: 3:18.20 Graduates!
Kbrune, 2:45: A: 2:45.98 0/3
earth2dan, 2:30: A: 2:30.71 0/3
Me, 1:45: A: 1:42.20, B: 1:44.89 Graduates!


R75A:

1. Fw' Rw2 Bw2 L' B D R L2 U' B Dw' D' U B Uw2 F Bw L' D B2 Fw2 U2 Lw Uw Dw Fw' Bw Uw' Lw' B2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw F' R Dw2 B' Fw2 Dw U2 L R Fw' R2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' U2 Lw' F2 Lw' Uw Rw2 D2 Bw Fw' Rw' Lw' R
2. U2 Uw' B' Uw F2 B' L' R Rw' Uw2 R Rw2 U2 R' Rw L Dw2 Lw D2 U' Bw U' Dw' L' Dw F2 Dw2 D R' D Dw' Lw' Fw Bw' D U2 F U2 L2 Dw' R Dw D B2 Lw' L2 Rw R F' U' Uw2 Fw B Uw' R2 L2 Dw2 B Lw2 Bw'
3. Fw2 R' Lw Uw' L2 Rw' F' Uw' R' Dw' U D' Fw2 D' Lw' R U Fw' F2 R Lw' Uw Fw' Bw' U Uw Bw2 D' Rw2 Lw' B Rw L2 Lw2 Uw' Fw D' B2 F2 U2 Fw Lw' B' Uw' Rw' U Uw D Fw2 Bw F' Lw' F2 B L R2 U' Fw2 F' Uw'
4. Rw' L U R F Fw Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' U Uw Bw L' R2 Rw' D2 U L R' Dw B' U' Lw L Fw2 B' D U' L2 D R2 F Bw Rw' U2 Bw Rw Bw' F' Rw' Dw F2 R' F' B' R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' R' F' Fw' Bw L2 F' D Bw'
5. Rw2 U2 F' Lw U' R' Bw' R L2 B' L R' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw R2 Fw2 Lw' U Bw Rw' Fw Dw' U2 Uw L2 Lw R U2 Rw U' Uw R' Rw D2 L' Lw' U' L' D B2 R' Rw B2 Rw B' L R2 B2 Bw L U Uw F Bw' L' Bw2 Fw Rw'
6. L D R Uw Bw2 Fw R2 U' Fw' D2 Rw2 R2 D Fw B2 R L Uw F2 Rw2 F' B2 U R U2 D Rw L Fw2 Rw Lw2 Bw D' Uw2 B Lw Bw' Uw2 F' Dw' Bw R Bw Fw Uw R D2 Dw' F2 Dw' D' L2 Uw' R' Bw Lw' Dw L Uw' D
7. F B2 Fw' D Rw R2 Uw' F' Fw Uw' Rw2 Lw Uw' U2 B Rw2 Uw2 F D' B Uw' B L' Uw' Fw' L2 Uw2 R2 Fw D' U2 B' Dw' L Fw' B Dw' Bw D U Bw Rw Uw2 Dw' Rw D2 Rw' F Lw Bw2 R' D Bw U2 Rw2 Lw' F Uw2 Fw Uw2
8. D2 B2 Lw' B' Bw' Fw' L' Bw D Rw' U2 Bw U2 Lw B2 U' Rw Bw' Fw Rw R2 D2 Uw2 L Uw Rw' U2 B' F2 D F2 Lw' Uw L2 Fw2 Lw D Uw Rw' B Dw Lw' L Uw Rw' U L Rw Uw2 Lw2 B U2 R' Dw Rw' Lw2 U2 D Uw B
9. Fw L R U Rw Lw D' U Bw2 R' F' B' U2 F' Dw' U2 Uw' R' Fw Rw2 U Uw B' L' B U' Uw' R2 Rw2 L Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 B Dw2 Bw F2 U' Dw2 B' U' D' Bw Lw B' Lw2 D' Rw B2 R B2 U B2 Fw L2 Fw' L' Dw' U2 Bw2
10. Bw' Lw' Dw U' Rw2 Lw2 L' F2 L' Fw L' Bw2 R' B' F Fw D2 L' Bw L B' F' R L U Fw2 L B2 F2 L Uw L' B' L2 B2 F2 Fw U Dw Uw' F2 R2 Rw' Lw F' D R Fw' B2 F2 D2 Lw2 L Fw Uw F Lw' U2 Rw' Fw2
11. L' Bw B F' L2 Dw Fw Dw F L' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw' R2 F' L' Lw2 Bw Rw' U2 L R2 U Uw Dw' Lw Rw' D2 Lw R' Fw2 U2 Bw' Uw D' U2 R Lw F' B Bw R Uw2 Rw Dw2 R2 L' Rw2 B' U' Rw F2 U2 L' Uw Lw U'
12. Lw D2 F2 Rw2 F U Lw2 Uw2 Lw D' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw2 F2 L2 Bw2 F B' Rw Dw Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 U' F' Bw L Lw Dw' D2 Fw U Bw Dw' Bw B Fw' F L R2 Fw2 D Rw Bw' Dw U' L' R2 D' Lw' Fw U' R2 F

R75B

1. Bw' U Rw' Uw' Lw U Bw Fw2 D' Fw Rw R' B' Dw2 R2 Lw Fw' Lw Dw' Fw2 Dw F' Lw' L R Rw' Dw' Rw2 Lw' Uw' Dw Lw' Uw2 L2 Uw F Fw' Uw2 Fw L' U2 Dw2 Uw Lw Bw2 D' Uw' U2 F' Rw' Dw2 B' L' R2 Bw Rw Lw D2 Bw L'
2. Uw' Fw Lw L U' Fw' R Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' F' Bw L2 F' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw2 R Lw2 Rw' U Bw' U R Dw Rw L' F Rw' U D F2 Bw D F' U Uw2 Bw' U Bw2 Fw' D2 L2 Uw' Bw F R Dw' Uw2 R' Dw R2 L F Rw' F D
3. D2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' B L2 R' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' R Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 F Rw D2 Bw' Rw2 L2 F R2 Uw' B2 Rw2 B D2 Fw' Bw2 Lw' L U' B U2 F Rw Fw' Uw Dw2 Rw Fw2 L' F' R2 B R L2 Uw Fw D Rw B L2 B' R Bw F' R'
4. R' Fw' B Bw Dw2 L2 Rw Uw Dw' Lw2 D2 L2 Fw' Dw Lw' U' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 F2 B D F' Fw2 D R2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 R' Uw' Lw Dw' B R2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw' Dw Lw R F' Fw R' D2 Uw Dw2 Rw2 D Rw D2 B' F2 D2 Fw
5. L2 Bw' D2 Fw2 U B Rw2 R2 D' Rw Fw Dw2 U2 Bw U2 L' Uw L Rw2 Bw B Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R2 B' Fw2 Lw2 B' D' B U2 Fw' Lw2 U L2 B' L D Uw' B2 R' B2 Dw' D Bw' F2 B' Dw B F' Dw2 Lw2 R2 L2 D L'
6. Dw2 L B' F' Rw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw2 F2 U Bw R L F R Dw' Lw2 Dw' U Rw' Dw U' R' Uw2 F Rw' U Fw L D2 Lw' Uw Lw L R2 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Rw' Lw' D' B' F2 U Rw F B' Rw' B L2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Rw' D2
7. Lw2 L Bw2 Dw2 R Lw F2 B2 Rw' Lw2 L2 F' Rw U F D Dw' U Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' B U Dw2 Fw' B' Uw' Lw Rw' R' Fw2 Dw Rw D' L Dw' B2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Rw Dw Lw' Bw2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 Rw Uw B2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw B2 Uw' Bw'
8. Uw L' Dw2 L Lw B' U Lw2 U' F2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' L' Fw2 L Fw U2 B2 Fw' Lw Bw B' R L2 Lw2 F2 Dw U2 L2 B2 Lw2 Dw L D' Fw B R2 Rw2 Fw R2 Bw D Uw' Bw Lw' Bw2 F D' L2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 Fw L' U L' Uw R
9. Dw Bw2 Dw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F B' Bw U' D2 L' R' U' L2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' B Uw2 Lw2 U B2 Bw2 Lw Dw' Uw Lw B2 U Rw2 B' Dw Rw Lw' F2 R2 F2 Dw2 B D Fw' R Bw2 R2 Lw L2 D' Dw' B2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' F2 L Dw' D2 Bw' B'
10. F L Dw L' D B' R2 Dw' F D' F' Bw2 U' Dw2 B' Lw2 B2 L R' Dw Lw' L' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' B' F Uw2 B Lw2 L D Uw Dw Fw' Rw' Uw' U2 B2 F' L2 Rw2 U' D' R F' R Lw Rw2 Dw2 D2 Lw B' L Uw L2 Lw R' Rw2
11. Bw' F' B' R Uw L2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' Dw Uw2 Bw Fw F2 Rw R Lw' U Uw2 Lw D2 L2 Lw' Rw D' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Lw B' Lw2 B Fw' Lw B' R Rw' L' D B' F' Uw' D Dw L Dw2 B D' Bw2 Uw Bw Uw2 L Rw' F2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw'
12. Bw D' F' B2 Bw' Rw' D Dw' Fw' Lw2 F2 R2 Lw2 Bw R2 Uw' Bw Uw' R2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 B Bw U2 Rw2 D Lw U' Uw2 Lw Rw' F U2 R Rw L2 B' Fw Lw U2 L2 Bw R' Rw Dw' B2 Fw F Rw R' B' U' R' U' B' D Rw Fw2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## kbrune (Feb 7, 2017)

Round 75a
Sub 2:45
Ave: 2:40.06

2:38.49, 2:49.64, 2:25.05, 2:59.83, 2:31.63, 2:38.37, 2:31.83, 2:33.98, 2:05.74, 3:13.33, 2:43.61, 2:48.12

Pretty sure this is PB ao12. Don't think I've had a sub 2:40 yet!

75b
Ave: 2:49.10

2:43.60, 2:46.71, 2:46.82, 2:59.00, 2:31.48, 2:36.15, 3:00.90, DNF, 3:21.78, 2:24.00, 2:42.28, 2:42.24

Fell off a cliff after 6th solve. Managed to get back on track for the last 3


----------



## mafergut (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 75 - Race to sub 3:00*
Cube: QiYi WuShuang 5x5
Method: Redux

*75A:
avg of 12: 2:46.89 (1/3)*
2:49.20, 2:45.19, 2:49.44, 2:56.91, (2:32.03), 2:47.80, 2:54.37, 2:56.44, 2:38.09, 2:38.91, 2:32.57, (2:59.82)

Very nice. After rage quitting the race on December after misserably failing to graduate on the 3 last solves of the 3rd round, here I'm back again and, who says that 4x4 practice does not translate well to 5x5? I do Yau on 4x4 and Redux on 5x5 but either practice does translate or my new WuShuang has made me 15 second faster all of a sudden  Either way I'll take it.
*
75B:
avg of 12: 2:48.10 (2/3)*
2:39.60, (DNF), 2:50.46, 3:00.04, (2:20.20), 2:37.61, 2:50.35, 2:49.57, 2:42.53, 2:44.82, 2:57.25, 2:48.76

PB single by 0.70 but less consistent than the 1st average.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 12, 2017)

Round 73a
To 3:15
3:23.48, (3:59.02), 3:31.49, 3:48.71, 3:39.39, 3:14.14, 3:32.03, 3:14.67, 3:20.47, 3:49.25, (3:00.68), 3:02.49 = *3:27.62 0/3*


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2017)

*End of Round 75*
kbrune - sub 2:45 [75a: 2:40.06 (1/3); 75b: 2:49.10 *(0/3)*]
mafergut - sub 3:00 [75a: 2:46.89 (1/3); 75b: 2:48.10 *(2/3)*]
One Wheel - sub 3:15 [71a: 3:27.62 *(0/3)*]

*Scrables for Round 76a:*
1. U' Dw Rw2 Dw2 U Bw' B' Dw Fw2 Dw R D2 F2 B' Lw Fw' Lw2 D2 Dw U' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw L' Fw' Uw Fw L Bw2 D' U' B' R2 Bw' Lw2 R Fw' Bw Rw2 Dw Rw' B' Fw R2 D' Lw2 Bw Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw Fw F' Lw Bw' Fw' F2 Lw2 Bw' 
2. Lw' Uw2 L F2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 F2 L2 B' Lw Dw' F Dw' Fw Dw' Fw2 D' U R Rw Fw' F2 R2 Fw B U' Fw Dw2 R' L' F' Bw D' Lw2 D Dw' B' Bw Fw2 Dw' R Uw' L B2 Dw' R2 Rw B Lw' Uw' R2 L2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw U 
3. Lw' F2 D Rw Lw2 L' R' Fw' Bw' L2 Lw' U2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' U2 R2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 Fw' L B Rw L2 D L2 R Bw2 Lw2 B2 R Fw' Dw' Lw2 Rw U L2 Fw2 D2 U' Uw2 B' Lw2 F Bw2 B' L' Bw' Lw' L Fw2 F Dw Rw F' Lw R' 
4. B2 Dw' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' U Dw2 F' D2 U' Bw Dw' B2 F Rw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 R2 U R' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' L' Bw Rw U Lw2 L F B2 Dw2 Bw Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw' L D' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Rw B' L Dw D' R F2 Uw2 U D Lw R2 Uw' 
5. R2 U Bw' Rw Bw B Uw2 R Uw Fw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 D F R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw D' Uw L2 U Uw2 F' U L B' Bw' L2 Dw2 Bw' B2 D F2 Rw' D2 R2 Fw2 B' R Lw' B Lw2 F D2 Fw F2 Bw2 B' D' Bw2 U Lw' F' L Dw' Bw Dw Rw2 
6. Lw2 L2 Uw U L' F Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw2 D' Uw' Dw Bw2 R' B2 R2 Dw' U L2 Fw' Bw2 D2 L Lw U2 B R2 Bw Rw' Dw2 F2 U L Uw' L2 Bw2 R' Fw' D' Rw Bw2 Fw' R2 L F Fw' Lw' Fw2 R2 Lw' L' D Uw' Lw2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 Fw2 
7. Uw2 Fw' U2 D2 R Fw U' Dw2 Lw2 D B Lw' L R2 Uw' Dw U2 L2 D Fw2 Dw B2 R B D2 Lw Dw2 Lw' Bw L2 Lw2 Fw Rw B' D R Uw2 U2 L' R' Dw D F2 Rw' R Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Bw2 F' Rw' L' B' Uw' R2 D' B' D L' 
8. Dw' Fw R' B2 U' R2 Bw' Dw B Rw2 Dw' F Rw F U Fw2 R2 Fw U' Dw D2 R2 U2 L' D2 Bw' Fw' Lw Uw L D F' Bw Uw L Fw' Rw2 U' L D F D Bw' Fw2 Rw R Lw' Bw Fw Lw Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' D Lw Rw' 
9. Rw U' Fw' D Dw B' L2 Bw2 Rw' R B' U' R Bw Uw2 F Rw Bw' U2 Uw R' Dw F2 D Uw Dw F2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' D Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw' B Uw U2 B U2 Uw' B' R' Bw' L2 U' B2 Dw' F Rw' Bw2 U2 F' L' Lw B F L' Lw' Rw' 
10. Rw L' Uw' Rw2 F Uw Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw Fw D L' F2 Lw' Rw Uw D Fw B D2 Lw2 L' D' R2 Bw' F Fw U2 D B' R Rw2 Dw' R' D2 Uw Rw Lw D Lw2 U' Uw' R2 D' B' D Bw Lw2 L' Uw2 L Bw2 L Uw Lw Bw' F' Lw' Dw 
11. Rw B2 Rw' Fw2 L U' F' Bw2 Uw' D' F' L2 Bw F' R' Rw' B2 Rw' F Dw D' U Fw Bw2 L2 B' Lw' Rw F' Bw2 L Dw2 F2 R U L2 B' Uw F' Lw Uw D2 Bw2 U2 Rw' D' U Dw2 Bw2 F' L R2 Lw' D F2 Fw' R B U' Rw 
12. Fw' Rw' R' U D' Lw' B Dw2 D L2 Dw2 B' Dw U2 D Fw Lw R2 D Fw2 Bw R' Lw2 F2 Dw' D Fw Dw2 Lw U2 Dw F' B Lw2 U' R2 F2 B L' Lw2 F2 Rw2 F Rw' F' Bw Dw' R' Lw' Rw D Lw Fw U Uw' D2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Uw'

*and 76b:*
1. U2 Fw Uw Rw' F' Lw2 Bw L2 F Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 Lw U' Rw Fw2 D R2 L2 Dw Rw2 Uw Rw L2 D L2 Rw' F2 Fw' B D U L' Fw2 D R U2 Bw Lw2 R2 Bw Fw L' B2 D' Bw2 U' Lw' B2 Lw' B L2 Uw' Lw2 B' D2 R U R2
2. R' Dw2 U' Lw' Rw2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw' B' Rw2 Uw U Dw B Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw U F' D' B Dw' U Lw D' F Bw2 Uw U2 Fw U2 Rw B' D' Dw R' B R' Bw Uw' D2 Rw' Lw B Lw' Dw' Bw2 F B L' Dw2 U L' R U Fw2 Rw2 R
3. Rw' F L Uw' B2 L2 Bw B R Fw L2 Rw' Lw2 B L2 F' Lw2 Uw L2 D Rw' Lw D2 F' R' Dw2 B2 U Lw2 D' Lw2 R' F2 U2 R' L Fw2 B Dw Lw2 F' B' Rw Fw Bw U2 Bw Fw B F2 R Rw2 Bw Lw2 F U' R Lw U2 Lw'
4. Lw Uw2 R Rw' Lw' F U2 Uw' Lw' F' B' L Fw Dw2 D2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Lw D R2 Uw' Bw F' D' Uw' B2 L Bw2 L2 Uw2 F2 U B' Lw L' Bw B R D Rw2 L Lw2 Uw Lw' U2 L' F' Uw2 R' Fw2 Bw Dw2 R' U2 R Uw2 Lw Bw2 Rw'
5. Rw2 Bw F2 Lw Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' Lw2 D2 R2 Rw' U2 Dw2 D' Rw' Dw2 B2 Rw' Dw U2 Fw Bw F2 Rw D2 R Dw2 Uw' Fw' Bw F2 L F' Uw' F2 Uw U' Bw2 R2 Lw2 Rw D' Lw2 Uw F2 Lw Bw' Uw2 R F B' Fw Rw' L B2 Dw Lw Bw2 B
6. Dw2 Bw' U' Dw' Uw Lw R2 Uw F' D R' B' D2 Lw Dw L2 Dw Rw' Uw' Dw F' Fw' Dw' Bw2 L D2 L D L U2 R2 L F' R L' B2 R' Dw2 Bw2 U R Bw' D' B U' Lw' R L2 B2 Rw D F' Lw R2 B' L2 Lw R2 Bw2 Dw2
7. D2 B2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 L2 D2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 F' Lw Fw2 Rw L' Bw Rw' Uw' Dw Bw2 F' Rw2 Uw' U' F' B2 L' Bw2 R' B2 U F2 Fw2 U' F' D B' D Uw' B2 L' Uw2 Rw' L' Dw' Lw' B2 Fw2 D2 U' F2 Bw U B R2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L'
8. Rw Bw2 Uw Bw2 F2 L Fw2 U L Fw' Uw F2 Rw U' R2 U2 Dw2 L2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 Lw U' B U' Uw' Dw' L D Fw R Fw L Fw R Dw' F Rw L B Rw' Lw B2 Lw2 R2 D R2 B Rw' Uw' Bw' L2 Lw Fw' Bw D' Uw2 Dw2 Lw B'
9. R' L B' L' Fw Rw' Dw' Rw' Bw L2 Uw L Lw B' R2 L' Lw' B' U' F Lw B2 Rw' F Dw Lw2 Dw2 B L2 F' Rw' L' Fw' Rw' Lw' D2 Fw' L' Dw' U F' U' Fw2 Bw' U' Dw D2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Uw Fw' Dw2 R' Rw' Uw' R2 B'
10. Bw' Rw Fw2 Lw' Rw D2 Lw' U L2 Dw' Bw F2 Rw U' L2 U F Lw2 Bw' B' F Fw' Dw R' F' Fw Bw Dw F2 U' Fw D R Uw' F L2 Rw2 B' Bw U Rw' B' U Rw Lw D R2 U2 B2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 U2 B' R2 U' D' Bw2 Lw2 D2
11. D U2 F Bw' Lw' Fw2 B L' Fw' U' Dw' R B' Rw2 D R Uw' L2 B2 F Dw' U Bw Fw' D2 Lw L' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw F2 Dw B2 Bw' Dw F' D Bw D2 Rw L2 D Bw Lw2 Fw' D' Uw2 F2 Rw B2 Lw F' Dw B2 Rw Uw' Dw2 B' D'
12. F' Bw Fw' U' Bw Dw Rw D2 B U2 Fw2 Dw' D2 Bw' R' U2 L2 Uw2 D B' Dw' Rw Lw2 F' Lw Uw2 L' F Uw L2 Lw2 Fw L' Lw U' F' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' U Bw Uw2 B Lw' B2 D B2 Bw2 Rw2 B D Lw2 L' Fw' U2 Uw' Dw' Fw

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2017)

*Round 76*
Cube: QiYi WuShuang 5x5
Method: Redux

*76A: Race to sub 3:00
avg of 12: 2:47.48 (3/3) Graduate!*
2:48.25, 2:52.35, (3:08.41), 2:49.91, 2:44.15, (2:23.39), 2:33.46, 3:07.57, 2:37.71, 2:44.79, 2:52.89, 2:43.68

Not very consistent but I'll take it. Graduating from sub 2:45 is not going to be that easy, though.

*76B: Race to sub 2:45
avg of 12: 2:45.79 (0/3)*
2:38.50, 2:48.44, 2:49.23, 2:46.55, 2:41.41, 2:38.40, (3:12.76), 2:47.28, 2:39.97, (2:35.00), 2:48.83, 2:59.23

Ouch! Lost it in the last solve.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 7, 2017)

*End of Round 76*
mafergut - sub 3:00 [76a: 2:47.48 *(3/3)*] *Graduates!*
mafergut - sub 2:45 [76b: 2:45.79 (0/3)]

I was waiting for more people to participate but, as I have improved a bit, I wanted to graduate sub 2:45 

*Scrables for Round 77a:*
1. R2 Dw Lw2 F L2 Rw Bw2 Fw' L' Fw2 Bw R Bw' Fw2 Uw2 D Bw' Rw' F2 Lw2 Fw' L2 D2 R' Lw Fw B' Dw' Bw Lw R2 F L' Lw Dw Lw2 Dw Rw2 L' U' L' D F' D2 L2 Fw2 Rw L2 Lw' R2 Bw' Rw U' R2 Fw Uw2 Bw' R' Rw' Lw 
2. L Rw' U Uw2 R' Rw2 U' D2 Rw F Uw2 Rw Bw2 B Dw' Bw2 Uw F2 Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw D' U' R' Dw' F' Bw2 D2 U2 L2 R' Dw' L2 F2 L' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' U2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 D Uw' R' B L F Uw U Bw2 B2 L' Rw 
3. Dw D2 Fw' B R D' Dw' U F2 L Dw R' L2 F' Uw2 Bw B' U' D Uw' Bw' Fw' U2 D2 Dw2 B Fw' F2 D' Lw2 D2 Lw Uw Rw' Fw' B' R U B' Bw' Lw' Dw Fw D' F2 L' B2 Rw Uw2 Lw' R' F' Uw2 Lw' D L2 Bw U' B' Rw 
4. Lw' R Dw2 Lw B2 D2 Lw2 L' F Uw Lw Uw' Dw B' Uw' Rw F U' Dw' Fw2 Lw2 L F2 L' Rw2 Uw L2 Uw Bw' Fw U' R2 Lw B' L2 Fw' Rw2 L B' Dw2 L2 B' Uw F2 Dw' R Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' B U R Lw Fw2 R B' D2 Fw' R2 
5. D Rw2 F Bw' Lw L' Fw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw Lw' F' U' L Rw R2 Dw D' R' L U L2 Fw2 Lw R2 L2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 D U Rw' U' Uw Dw2 F2 L Dw B' Bw R L2 Lw Dw2 R' D B2 F U' Lw2 F Fw2 U' B Fw2 R' Dw2 B' Bw' 
6. L2 F D' L2 B2 Uw B2 Bw Fw' Lw F' Uw' B2 L Lw' Rw' Uw Lw Uw D' B' U2 Fw Lw' L F2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' D' R2 Lw2 B2 D2 R U' B' U' Lw2 D Lw' Bw2 R' Fw' F D' B U Rw' L' R' B Dw2 Bw Uw' Dw' U2 L2 D' B 
7. Rw F Bw' R2 F Rw Bw2 Uw Rw Fw' L Uw' F U2 Bw R' U2 Rw2 Uw Lw Bw Rw' U' Dw2 Uw2 R Dw' Uw' R Dw Uw' Rw Fw2 Dw2 Bw Uw Fw' L2 U' Bw2 Rw Lw2 R F2 Fw Bw' Uw L Dw' F' B' Fw' Uw2 Dw Lw' B' D' Dw Bw2 Uw 
8. B Dw F' Fw Dw' Rw' Uw Dw2 Fw U' Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L Fw2 Bw' L' Fw2 Uw Bw R Rw2 Uw D2 B2 U2 Lw' R2 F' Bw' Lw2 L2 Bw2 R U2 Uw2 L2 B2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' R' U R2 Lw2 Bw F R' Dw2 L' Rw U' Lw' Fw Rw U' F' 
9. D2 Fw L D' L2 Fw U' F2 Fw' R' Bw F' B' Uw' Rw2 Lw' R' B' Uw Dw F2 Uw' Lw2 R U L2 U' Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw Lw D L' R' Rw Uw2 F L2 B D2 Uw' Dw' Fw Bw2 Rw2 U Lw' U' Lw Bw2 Dw Uw F' D F' Rw2 L D2 
10. B2 D' Rw' F Fw2 Lw D2 U2 Lw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' R2 Rw Dw Rw R2 Lw' Fw Uw2 F R F2 Lw' Fw Lw' F2 U' Fw2 Dw Bw Dw F' Dw F' U' Bw' L Uw' F' Fw R2 Dw2 R2 B2 Uw' Lw2 L' D U Dw B' L' Uw2 B2 Fw' Lw' F' 
11. Rw' U2 Bw' F2 D2 Dw Rw2 R2 D Rw Fw2 U D' Lw2 F' B' Rw2 U' L2 F2 Fw' D' F L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw' U2 Dw L' Lw2 Uw Fw' R2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 F' U Lw Bw R B F Bw Fw' D2 U Fw' L D' Uw2 U' B' Rw' L' Lw' U' 
12. Lw Fw L2 R' Rw' Lw2 Bw F B2 R2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 R2 U' L2 R Uw Bw' D' R' Bw' Uw Rw2 Dw' B2 U R2 Fw R2 F' Dw Uw2 Rw' L Lw' U' L' Lw Bw' D2 L U2 Lw Dw2 D2 B2 D2 Bw' L' B Lw U2 F' Rw2 Lw Uw2 Fw D2 R'

*Scrambles for Round 77b:*
1. U' Uw2 F2 B' Fw L' B Rw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Bw Dw2 F Uw' Dw F' Lw2 D2 R2 D2 R' L Bw' L Rw F' Rw Bw2 R2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' F2 Lw F' Uw2 U2 D2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 L Bw' R Rw2 Uw Rw2 B2 D Fw2 Rw' Fw F L2 U2 F' 
2. R Bw U' Rw' Bw R Lw D' Uw2 Lw Fw Lw2 Uw' U' D R B2 D2 R Bw B R' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw B' Lw2 F B Fw' L' F' L' F' Lw' R' F L Uw2 B2 F Bw2 U' Fw Uw' Lw' B2 Fw' Dw2 D2 Lw Fw2 R2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 L Dw' Uw' 
3. F Bw Rw' U' Fw2 Bw L2 Rw2 R D2 Dw F' Dw2 L' Uw' D' R Rw Lw2 U2 D' Fw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Rw Fw' R Fw2 L Dw' Fw F Bw Lw L' B2 Uw2 F Dw2 R Fw2 Uw2 B' Bw2 U L R' U2 L Fw2 L Lw' F' Rw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 Bw' 
4. Lw B2 Uw2 Lw' R' Fw' R2 Fw F Dw' Uw' U B' U' L' Uw' F Lw' Rw Fw2 B U D2 B2 Uw Lw Fw' U Fw Bw2 Dw L2 R' Dw2 D2 Bw' Rw' Lw' B2 U2 Lw B2 F Rw2 F Dw' U Rw2 Bw R2 Bw2 D Fw2 Rw' D2 F' B2 R' Fw' F 
5. Fw' R2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' Fw' U F2 Fw' U D' R' B' Dw B2 F2 R2 L Lw' Rw' B2 D' U Bw D Lw2 D2 Fw' D2 Rw2 B Dw2 F' Rw' L2 R B' Bw U D' Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw F' L F Fw Uw' U2 F2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 B' L2 D' Dw F 
6. Lw2 L2 U2 Bw' F' Dw' B U2 D Lw Fw2 F' B' U' Rw' Uw' U D B' Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' L2 B U B' Dw' B2 R2 Fw2 U Uw D' R2 Uw2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 R B L2 F L Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw R2 D Bw2 F2 U Bw Uw Rw B2 Dw 
7. R Lw2 Fw2 U L' F Dw L Lw2 R2 F D Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw Dw Bw' Rw' Dw' B2 D' U2 Fw2 D' Bw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 R Bw U2 D B D' R2 U2 Dw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 B' L U F D U Lw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 U D' Rw2 Uw F2 Uw' 
8. Dw2 Bw' D2 U2 Lw2 Rw' U F2 Lw' R2 L Bw Dw Uw2 Fw B2 Rw2 Bw' R2 L' U' Rw2 Bw2 U2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw Lw2 F' Uw2 Dw' F' Fw' D2 B' Dw' B' Rw U' Lw2 B' Bw' R L2 Bw2 B2 Lw2 Uw' F' Uw2 F2 B2 Lw' F2 Bw2 U' B2 Dw2 L2 
9. R' F Fw2 Lw' R2 U Lw' L2 B F2 D2 Uw F' Uw' Fw L' Bw2 U' Bw' Dw2 D Fw Rw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 L F2 B2 Dw2 Bw B' U2 R2 D' Bw D' U2 Fw' R U2 Fw Lw Uw Rw' Bw Lw' L U' L' F U Uw' Rw L' Uw2 Dw' R' 
10. B Bw F' Lw2 B2 L R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' Bw U Lw2 Dw Bw L' U' F' L2 Bw' L' Fw2 R F2 U' B2 L2 Lw' Fw B R' F' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw' R Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' L2 Uw Rw2 F' Uw' U Rw2 Lw2 U Rw' F Lw 
11. F D2 U' Dw2 L' Fw' Dw' B2 Rw F2 Uw' F' Dw2 Rw Fw' Uw R Fw Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Fw B F' L2 B2 L' Fw2 Dw2 R2 L2 B Rw Fw' U2 L2 Fw' D2 Dw' R' L2 Lw' B Uw' R Uw' Dw2 Fw' F2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Uw' Rw Bw2 
12. L B2 Bw Dw2 L' Rw' D' Rw D2 L B2 Lw' Dw' Uw' L Fw Dw2 L2 F2 L2 Dw Bw2 F2 U2 Dw2 Lw Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 D2 L Dw F U2 F Fw2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Bw R' B' F2 U2 F2 R' U Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R' U D Fw2 L' F U2 F'

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 7, 2017)

*Round 77 - Race to sub 2:45*
Cube: QiYi WuShuang 5x5
Method: Redux

*Round 77a:
avg of 12: 2:41.21 (1/3)*
2:46.04, 2:44.39, 2:50.77, 2:47.63, (2:21.85), 2:43.37, 2:42.63, 2:27.09, 2:41.40, 2:28.95, 2:39.83, (2:52.44)

*Round 77b:
avg of 12: 2:42.50 (2/3)*
2:52.96, 2:30.69, 2:39.83, (2:56.56), 2:46.92, 2:42.76, 2:37.05, 2:29.16, 2:35.54, 2:55.70, 2:54.33, (2:19.89)

The second average was a bit less consistent but still nice. Current PB Ao12 is 2:34.96 so, assuming I don't fail to graduate sub 2:45 next round, the race for sub 2:30 is going to be hard.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 10, 2017)

*Round 77A - Race to Sub-2:55 (1/3)
Ao12: 2:54.02*
Qiyi / Hoya

2:48.11, 2:50.17, 2:53.46, 2:49.46, 2:44.33, 3:02.96, 3:20.85, (3:43.01,) 2:38.88, 3:03.82, 2:46.78, (2:40.30)

First 5x5 solves in about a month. Life has been busy. Looks like I haven't participated in this Race since January when I graduated Race to Sub-3:05.

--

*Round 77B - Race to Sub-2:55 (2/3)
Ao12: 2:50.66*
Qiyi / Hoya

2:57.08, (3:09.44,) 2:58.33, (2:36.48,) 2:51.29, 2:55.36, 2:44.01, 2:42.55, 2:41.40, 2:45.94, 2:46.47, 3:04.13

24 solves and nothing sub-2:30. Need to practice more regularly.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 14, 2017)

*End of Round 77*
@mafergut - sub 2:45 [77a: 2:41.21 (1/3); 77b: 2:42.50 *(2/3)*]
@Shaky Hands - sub 2:55 [77a: 2:54.02 (1/3); 77b: 2:50.66 *(2/3)*]

*Scrables for Round 78a:*
1. B2 R2 Uw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Uw Lw' B' R Uw' R2 B R2 Bw Dw2 U' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Rw B' Bw' Fw U' Rw R' D Uw R Bw' R Fw2 L' B' Lw' B D B Dw2 R Bw2 B' F Dw' Uw' B' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 B2 F' L Rw Fw' Lw D' F' Dw2 Bw 
2. Bw2 L D' U2 Dw B F Dw2 Fw' B Lw Bw' B' Lw2 U' L' D B2 L2 R' Bw2 R2 B' Bw' Lw' U2 R' Fw2 Uw' Dw Bw' F2 Lw2 Dw B' R2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw L2 B Lw R Dw' B' Lw' Rw2 U' B' U' Bw' D Rw2 R2 U' Uw' B' L' R' Fw2 
3. L R F2 R Lw' Rw D U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Bw2 D F Dw' Bw' F2 U' Fw' Lw2 D2 Uw' B2 Dw' Fw Dw2 B' R' Bw' F' Dw2 F U' Bw U2 R2 L D' Lw Bw' B D2 Rw' U D L2 Uw Rw' D Uw' R Lw2 U' B2 Bw2 L 
4. B' Uw U' Dw2 Lw Bw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw L Bw2 R' Fw2 Lw2 D F2 B U Fw Dw F Uw' L' F' D' Fw2 L2 D Rw D2 Rw B2 Dw2 B2 L2 B' Uw2 Dw2 Rw B D F D B2 D2 R Fw2 F Bw L' B' Lw' L2 Fw U Uw Rw' R2 D' 
5. F2 U B' L Fw' L D L' D Uw2 F U' Lw Dw2 D Rw F' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 D' F' Lw Rw' Dw' L' Fw Uw2 D R' B Lw Rw2 U2 B2 R2 L' Lw2 D2 F' Lw2 U' L' Lw2 Uw2 Rw' U' Lw2 F2 Rw Dw D2 B' 
6. Fw F' L Bw2 Dw2 Lw R Fw' Rw2 Bw' Uw F D2 Uw' B' Bw' Fw Uw U L Fw Lw' D Uw2 L Rw Uw' Dw U' R Bw Fw2 F2 L2 B' L' Fw2 B Lw B' Dw' Uw2 D' U B' Uw Dw' L2 Bw' D' B' Uw' D2 Rw' Lw2 L2 Fw L' Bw2 F2 
7. Dw' Bw' D B2 Uw' R' Lw' U2 Fw2 L' R Uw2 Fw L2 U' Dw Bw Fw R2 Fw' Lw' D2 L' Rw2 Bw2 R Fw' Bw' Rw L' U L' Lw' Uw B' Fw' Uw2 F2 R' Lw2 D2 F2 U' Dw B D2 Dw Uw2 Rw D' R Uw2 U F' Bw' Uw Bw Rw' Fw2 D2 
8. F2 B' Bw' D2 R Lw2 F U2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Uw' L' D' F' Bw Lw Fw' U' F2 Rw2 F U B F L2 Uw F2 B Rw' D Uw' F Lw2 R Bw Rw' Lw2 L' F' D' Fw' F Uw2 Rw' B2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' L' F Dw Lw D Lw' Dw' R Bw Rw2 
9. B' Lw' Bw U Rw' F2 Uw2 R' Bw2 L' U2 B Dw' D B Rw2 F Dw2 Lw' L2 B2 L' Uw Fw Bw Dw2 B L' Uw' Dw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Dw' B' Dw D U Lw' D Dw L2 F' Dw U2 B2 D R' Fw' L' B' Rw2 Uw' F Fw Rw' Dw R F' Bw2 
10. Fw2 R D2 Lw B' R' Bw Uw Bw R2 Rw2 Bw' D Rw F' Bw' Rw Fw' F2 U' Lw' F2 Uw Rw Lw B Fw' Rw D2 B Fw' Uw R U' F2 R Rw' Lw2 D2 Rw B U Lw' R U2 Dw Rw Uw U L2 U Bw2 D' Rw Dw' Uw' F' L' Uw' R2 
11. Fw Rw' B L' U' Bw Rw Lw2 R2 Dw' U Lw Uw U' Lw Rw2 F2 R' B2 L' B' Bw2 D' Rw2 F Uw' Fw2 D' B F Fw L Bw2 L2 Fw R' Lw U2 L2 Fw2 U' Dw Lw Bw2 L2 U L' Uw2 Fw U B2 Lw2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 
12. U Fw D U R2 U' B' Uw U2 D' Fw2 Rw' Bw' R2 Lw D2 Uw' R2 L Bw' Fw L U2 Dw' D' Rw' F2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R U Bw' L2 R' B U' Uw Bw2 F' D U Uw Dw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Lw L B Dw2 Uw B Fw2 L2 U Uw2 D'

*Scrables for Round 78b:*
1. Uw2 B Fw2 Bw' L' D Bw Rw R' L2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 F R Uw' Fw2 Uw' R Lw U' D2 L Bw' R2 F' Fw B Lw2 Fw Uw2 F2 U D' Bw2 Fw2 R Dw Lw' Uw B2 R2 Bw2 L2 F R2 D F D2 L' Rw' D2 Bw' R F Fw2 U B L2 Fw'
2. Fw2 B Uw Rw' Bw F' Fw R' Lw2 D Lw' Fw U2 R' Uw D Dw' L2 B2 R' Dw R' Fw2 L' Lw' D' R' Rw Dw U Bw Rw2 B' U' Bw2 Uw2 Fw B' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Dw B2 Uw D' F L' R' U D' R Uw L' U Dw2 Fw Lw U Dw
3. Fw Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw Bw Uw' F' Dw' Fw2 L2 U L Lw2 D Lw2 Bw' Lw' L2 F' B Rw2 R2 F2 L' Uw Rw D' Lw' R2 F U2 Fw U' L2 Rw U Uw F2 Rw D2 Rw' Dw2 F2 Lw2 U Rw' D2 Lw R' D R2 Lw2 U Bw R L' U Bw2 L'
4. U L Rw2 Dw2 U Uw2 Bw Lw Rw F L Bw Fw Lw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 U' F D2 B' D R U2 Lw2 Fw2 B' Lw F Bw' Fw2 B' R2 Uw' Lw' R D' F' Fw' Dw' Bw Dw2 Uw' Bw D2 B Bw R' U B2 Fw' R D2 Fw' R Uw' R2 Uw' Dw R'
5. Fw' F' Dw L Dw Bw F' D' Rw' Bw' D2 Fw Uw R2 B' R' Dw Fw2 R L' B' Fw' R' Uw' B2 Lw2 B2 Bw F U R' Dw L D Dw' Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 B U2 Bw R' U' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw' D U Dw' R2 F Rw2 R' Lw B L
6. U D2 F' L Fw2 Dw2 B2 R Dw2 L F U2 Uw' Fw Lw B' D Lw2 Rw Uw Fw2 Dw' R2 Uw F' Lw Uw2 Bw B Rw2 F2 R' L2 D Bw Fw' Rw D' U2 Uw F Fw2 Bw Rw Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 Lw2 F Bw2 Lw Dw' B Fw' D R2 Rw' Fw B2
7. Lw R' B' Bw2 L2 Dw B Dw' L' Rw' U2 Rw Dw2 U2 Bw' D U' L2 Lw2 Bw' U Dw2 B2 D2 F Bw' Rw' B Dw' B Rw U' R U' R' B2 Bw Uw2 D2 B Uw' R L' B2 Bw' Dw' F2 U2 Uw Lw B Uw' R' D B F Rw' R' D' U
8. L2 F2 D Dw2 Fw Uw2 Lw' D' R2 Dw' D' Uw L2 F' Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 L2 U' Uw B' Bw2 D2 U R2 B' Dw' Bw' D F2 R2 Rw Lw Dw U2 Rw F' U Uw2 F U2 Lw2 D' U' R2 Uw' B D L' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B Dw' Rw R'
9. Fw Lw' Dw' D' F2 Rw Fw' U Lw2 F Rw Fw' Lw2 U' R2 U' D2 L' Bw R' L' U' Lw U2 Uw' B R' Bw Uw' R2 Bw' D B D' B R2 B' Uw Dw2 Rw B2 Uw U' L Fw' D2 Dw' F' Bw2 Uw' Lw' Bw2 L' B' Lw' B2 D' Bw' Uw2 F
10. Bw2 Rw' R2 Bw' Lw2 B' F2 Rw2 U Uw Fw' Bw Uw B2 Dw2 L2 B Lw2 Uw2 L D Dw' Uw Bw Lw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 R2 F Fw Dw Bw D2 B L2 R2 U2 Lw' Dw' Rw' L2 R Fw' L Uw' Dw' U2 D R2 Fw' F' B' Bw2 Rw Bw R2 Fw' Lw Dw'
11. Rw L B Fw' Rw F2 Fw2 D' F' U2 D2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 D Lw F R2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 U2 B D' Rw' U' F Uw' U' F U Fw D' L2 B' Dw L' Lw2 Dw Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw' R Bw L2 Bw Uw2 Dw R2 Fw Lw2 U2 Lw Dw B2 Rw'
12. U' Bw Rw Fw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw Uw' F B L' F2 L' U' R Dw D2 U F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Bw2 L2 Dw' Bw' Lw' R2 Bw Rw' Fw Bw L' D F' U2 B2 Dw' R' Fw2 Bw2 D R2 Fw' R2 B' F' Rw2 F2 R' Bw2 R2 B' L' Uw Rw' Bw Rw' L

Good luck!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 14, 2017)

*Round 78*
Cube: QiYi WuShuang 5x5
Method: Redux

*Round 78a - Race to sub 2:45:*
*avg of 12: 2:40.70 (3/3) Graduate!*
2:53.43, 2:42.82, 2:44.35, 2:32.98, 2:36.83, (2:53.74), (2:30.42), 2:42.21, 2:47.85, 2:32.19, 2:33.36, 2:40.91

A counting sup 2:50  At least no more sup 3min solves but still not a single sub 2:30 on this average. A new 15 second jump is probably too much but that's the challenge so...

*Round 78b - Race to sub 2:30:* This is gonna be hard!!!
TBD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2017)

R78a sub 1:30 (Yuxin, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-17
avg of 12: 1:41.370

Time List:
1:42.259, 1:51.597, 1:43.167, 1:40.391, 1:31.682, 1:32.400, 1:49.138, (1:56.236), 1:38.714, 1:44.435, 1:39.914, (1:31.218)

getting some practice for the comp I'm going to later this month. also want to actually get sub 1:30 quicker than it took to get sub 1:45.

R78B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 12: 1:45.718

Time List:
(1:37.342), 1:50.653, 1:44.944, 1:42.427, 1:41.925, 1:50.782, 1:50.613, 1:44.006, 1:42.177, 1:47.164, (1:59.432), 1:42.485

Bad.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 19, 2017)

*cube: qiyi wushuang stickerless
method: reduction to CFOP
round 78a
race to sub 2:15 

Ao12: 02:20.53

12:* 02:06.93 x
*11:* 02:28.21 x
*10:* 02:08.59 x
*9:* 02:29.73 x
*8:* 02:16.16 x
*7:* 02:11.78 x
*6:* 02:01.85 x
*5:* 02:25.89 x
*4:* 02:32.52 x
*3:* 02:25.92 x
*2:* 02:34.31 x
*1:* 02:24.46 x

b.t.w. i am not following 5x5x5 scrambles as they take too long and hand scrambles work fine


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> b.t.w. i am not following 5x5x5 scrambles as they take too long and hand scrambles work fine



I was considering not posting scrambles and let everyone use their own but at least I would expect scrambles generated by csTimer or other to be used, not just handscrambling. Anyway, this is not an official comp so, do whatever you feel fair. Even in competition, in case of a misscramble on big cubes, if the cube is in a sufficiently random state, the delegates will allow to solve that, as solving and rescrambling would take too much time so...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 23, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Even in competition, in case of a misscramble on big cubes, if the cube is in a sufficiently random state, the delegates will allow to solve that, as solving and rescrambling would take too much time so...



I believe this is just for 6x6, 7x7 and Megaminx (regulation 4g1). 5x5 misscrambles are expected to be corrected in WCA comps.

*Round 78A - Race to Sub-2:55
Ao12: 2:41.40 (3/3)*
Qiyi - Hoya

2:34.17, 2:40.53, 2:50.57, 2:50.67, 2:49.02, 2:39.70, 2:40.50, 2:39.29, 2:34.54, (2:55.12,) 2:35.00, (2:31.34)

*Round 78B - Race to Sub-2:45 (1/3)
Ao12: 2:29.56*
Qiyi - Hoya

(2:10.73,) 2:39.15, (3:26.49,) 2:27.41, 2:25.15, 2:31.61, 2:24.29, 2:32.18, 2:26.53, 2:34.19, 2:22.80, 2:32.25

Round 78B's first solve was a PB by 8 seconds. It was a PLL skip, but there's no way any PLL usually takes me 8 seconds on 5x5 so I call this both a lucky and non-lucky PB. My previous best Ao12 was about 2:36 so the sub-2:30 Ao12 took me very much by surprise.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 23, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> I believe this is just for 6x6, 7x7 and Megaminx (regulation 4g1). 5x5 misscrambles are expected to be corrected in WCA comps. [...]
> My previous best Ao12 was about 2:36 so the sub-2:30 Ao12 took me very much by surprise.


Wow! Congrats! My PB Ao12 is 2:34.96 and right now my typical Ao12 would be between 2:37 and 2:42 so I don't expect to break the sub 2:30 barrier soon. 3:00 and 2:45 were much easier than I expected but I know this is not gonna be the same.

Thanks also for the correction on the scrambling. If I ever go to a comp and misscramble a 5x5 I better get a bit faster or I'll delay the whole round


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 26, 2017)

Round 79
expected closing time: 5:00 GMT 3/5/17 (5/3/17 for your americans)

I thought I should post scrambles as no one has for a while
congratulations to mafergut for completing sub 2:45 .
congradulations to shaky hands for completing sub 2:55 but please challenge yourself bit more sub 2:30 on your race to sub 2:45.
you do not have to follow these scrambles from http://www.cstimer.net they are just for assurance as I am convinced they make little difference to the time even if you badly hand scramble
round 79a
1. Dw U D L' Bw D' Uw2 F Lw' Fw D' L' D Rw Fw' D' L F' Dw2 U' L D2 Uw2 Fw U F2 D' R F2 D' L' Rw2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D R' B Rw' D2 L' R' Lw B L Dw B2 Rw2 F L R2 B' L F Dw2 F' U
2. Uw' Fw B Lw L' Dw' D' Lw F' B Rw' Uw2 U' Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' Lw2 B' D' Fw' F2 L' B' R Dw' Uw' Rw2 U' R' Bw R2 U Dw R Bw' U' Dw' R Dw Rw2 D Dw' F R' Bw' R' Fw F2 R' Bw2 L B2 Rw' D2 Bw2 U'
3. D' B' Rw' Dw B D2 Rw' L2 B Dw U2 Rw' Lw' U' Dw Lw Fw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Fw' U2 Lw' U' Lw' L' Fw Lw' Uw' L Rw' R2 Fw' R Rw2 Uw' D L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F' Rw' B' U' Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 U B' D B' D' L2 Rw' Bw2 F D
4. Uw Lw' U Fw' Bw B2 Dw F2 Dw2 Uw' R2 L' D L U2 R' Bw' Rw F2 Uw Rw2 Uw' D Rw' F L' Lw Uw' D Dw' R' U' Bw2 F L' B' L Lw2 B2 Uw' Fw' U Bw' Lw Dw B2 Uw' L' D2 B' Rw' F Uw Bw2 Lw Rw U' D Lw2 F
5. Lw2 U' Bw' L2 B2 F Bw Dw2 Lw2 Uw Bw U B F2 Rw' Bw' F Dw L' Fw2 Bw' Lw' R Uw Lw2 B' Lw Fw2 U Fw' Lw Uw2 Bw U Rw' Lw2 D' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw' Rw Bw' Dw Uw2 D2 Bw D2 F' U' B Lw2 F2 Uw Lw Fw' Bw2 U2 Lw' Rw
6. Dw' Rw2 Fw R Dw2 Fw2 Dw Bw Uw L' F' Uw B L D' Lw B' Lw' D' Uw' Rw' F' R' D Rw R2 D Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Lw Rw U F' Uw' Fw2 Rw' F' Dw2 L R Rw2 U Uw Rw' Dw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' U Dw Lw2 D2 Bw U' Uw2 Bw2 F'
7. D L Bw' Fw D2 L' R Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw Bw L' Fw Lw Uw2 Bw2 F' Dw Fw B2 Uw' B' R' D2 Dw2 F' Rw R' B' Bw' L' Uw2 D' Bw' U' Bw R2 D' F' Uw2 Rw' F' R Fw F' U' B' Bw Rw Uw' F D' Bw' Fw' D Fw2 Uw Lw2
8. B2 U2 D Rw' Fw2 Bw' Rw Dw' L2 Uw2 Dw2 B R' D Uw' B Uw L2 Rw' R Fw2 L2 R D2 Bw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 R' Uw Bw U2 Fw2 F L Fw R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' Bw Fw B Rw R' Fw2 Uw L2 U2 R2 F2 L Rw2 D' Lw L2
9. U2 L' B L D L Lw D' B' F2 Rw R' Bw2 D R2 Fw2 Bw' L Bw' Lw Dw' Uw2 B2 U Uw L' Rw D F Dw U' L Uw' Rw' B' D' R Rw' F2 U' F2 B' D' Fw2 U2 Dw Rw2 L' Lw R2 F Uw Lw Fw Uw2 Rw D' Rw' U F'
10. L Bw' R Lw B2 Dw' Lw2 U Lw Rw' F U' D' Fw' F U2 Bw' Rw R' Bw2 D2 Dw2 F Dw' B U Dw2 R2 Uw Bw2 Lw U D2 Lw Bw Fw F2 Dw L Dw2 R2 Rw L' U B2 D' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 Bw Uw' F Dw' Bw Uw2 Rw2 Uw Bw
11. Fw2 Rw D2 B2 Lw D' Dw B Uw2 Bw' D2 Bw R' Rw2 Lw B2 D' Rw B Bw' Fw Rw' U Bw L2 D2 Fw' Bw R Fw Dw' R' F B2 L2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' R Dw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' D Bw Lw Uw F2 Bw2 Rw' Lw D2 B' U' Bw
12. D L' Lw2 B Uw F D' Bw Rw R' B2 D' L2 Uw2 Bw' Rw U R Fw2 Uw R' B' Dw2 Lw' D2 U' Rw Fw2 L F Fw2 Rw Uw' L2 D2 Bw Lw F2 Bw2 Dw B' Bw2 Lw' D R' Fw' D2 U' Bw Lw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' F Uw Rw2 D' F2 B' D

round79b 
1. Dw2 Rw' Dw B L' F2 R' Bw L Bw2 B2 L Dw R2 Dw' Rw F Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' U' Fw2 D R' B2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 Uw B' R' F2 Fw' Uw2 B' L' F' Bw' Fw Dw2 U' Fw' D R' D' U' Fw D' B' Dw2 Bw' D' Bw' D L Lw R
2. Dw Uw2 Lw U2 F' Bw' B Dw2 F Bw' D2 Lw' Uw2 B U2 Uw' R' Dw' L Rw B' Fw2 D Uw F Bw2 B Fw' R Bw2 Dw' D B2 Uw F Lw' Bw' F2 Fw2 B' U' B' L2 U2 Bw' U L2 F' B' Lw D' U2 Rw Lw' Uw' Dw' L' R' Uw' Fw2
3. U R Fw2 R' B' Lw2 B R2 Bw R Lw' Bw' Lw U Bw' Fw2 L2 Dw F Dw2 Bw D' Bw D' Rw' U L Bw' Lw2 B' Lw' Bw2 R2 F2 Uw Lw Uw Rw' Lw' Bw' F2 Uw' D2 Dw2 Fw2 B' Dw' D' F' R Bw2 Dw' Lw' D B' Uw' Dw' Bw2 U Lw'
4. Bw' D2 B2 F2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw F' U' Uw2 Rw2 R U D' R L2 Fw' Uw Dw R Uw B2 F Rw2 Bw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw U' L D' Rw2 F2 L D' Rw2 D Lw2 L' Dw' Lw' D2 R B2 D B F Rw L' U Rw D Dw Bw'
5. U2 Bw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 D L U2 F2 L' B Lw2 Uw2 U2 R2 L2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw B L2 R' Bw D2 Fw' Uw R B2 Dw2 R' B Lw R2 Fw2 Lw' D U Lw2 Bw' F D2 B2 R2 Bw L Uw2 Bw' Uw U' D2 F Rw' Fw2 D Dw2 L2 Lw Uw L
6. U2 Bw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 D L U2 F2 L' B Lw2 Uw2 U2 R2 L2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw B L2 R' Bw D2 Fw' Uw R B2 Dw2 R' B Lw R2 Fw2 Lw' D U Lw2 Bw' F D2 B2 R2 Bw L Uw2 Bw' Uw U' D2 F Rw' Fw2 D Dw2 L2 Lw Uw L
7. D' Bw' B' U Dw Bw' L2 F U' B2 F2 R Uw' Lw2 Rw' Bw' D2 Dw' Rw2 B' Bw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw Fw Uw' Lw2 Uw2 F' Bw Dw' Bw B' Lw' U2 Rw' Dw' Uw Lw L U Fw Rw R2 Lw2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' R' Uw B2 L B Bw2 D'
8. Uw Bw2 B R2 D2 R B F' Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 F2 Lw R' D2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Dw' Lw R2 U Bw L Bw Rw Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 Lw Bw L' U Rw2 Dw Bw' Fw R' Dw' Fw F Rw Lw2 Dw Lw2 F Fw' Uw2 Dw2 R' D B' D L' D Dw2 Fw2 B
9. D Fw Rw2 Bw U' Rw2 L Lw D Fw2 Rw' Dw' B' Rw F2 Lw' Dw' Fw' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 Rw U' Fw' Dw L2 Dw2 D Lw2 L' Bw U' Rw' U Rw' B Uw2 Rw Dw' F2 B2 Dw' R2 Dw' R' D' U' L' Rw U2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Fw L' F' D L'
10. Uw F B D2 Bw2 D2 F' D Rw Bw2 L2 U' Bw2 U Dw Uw D L2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 Uw' R Lw' L B R B L2 B Uw' Lw' Rw R2 D L Dw2 R' F' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' F U Uw2 L' Bw' B2 U2 L' Lw2 D2 Rw' Lw U2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2
11. U Rw2 L2 Dw' F' U Rw2 Bw R Bw' U R Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' F' D Dw2 Fw2 B' Rw' Bw2 L2 Fw' Dw U2 Uw L' Dw2 F Bw Dw2 R2 U Rw' Bw' Rw Dw F2 Uw' Fw' F Lw F' B2 Fw D F' Dw' Lw D' R' L Fw Uw' U F R' L
12. Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw U2 D' L2 R2 D' Bw' U' Uw Dw' B' Rw F D2 Lw Rw' Dw U' R' Rw' Dw' U F' Lw D2 Bw2 Fw' Rw F Rw' Lw' L' D2 Lw' R U' D2 B2 Rw' F Fw Dw' Bw' Rw' R' Fw' Uw Lw' U2 F Rw2 Bw2 Rw' B' Bw2 L2 D'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> congradulations to shaky hands for completing sub 2:55 but please challenge yourself bit more sub 2:30 on your race to sub 2:45.



I set the target before I did the solves. Anyway, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 26, 2017)

R79A, Sub 1:30 (Yuxin, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
avg of 12: 1:41.110

Time List:
1:35.165, (1:58.244), 1:38.238, 1:37.416, 1:43.665, 1:54.520, 1:42.823, (1:29.095), 1:32.299, 1:39.997, 1:37.660, 1:49.316

ehh

R79B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2
avg of 12: 1:40.287

Time List:
(1:35.189), 1:37.167, 1:35.532, 1:39.956, 1:44.981, (1:52.794), 1:49.653, 1:44.781, 1:40.257, 1:36.106, 1:37.626, 1:36.808

Average.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 27, 2017)

R79A, race to sub 2:15 (hand scrambles)
cube: qiyi wushuang stickerless
method: pure reduction

*12:* 02:41.11 x - horrendous
*11:* 02:19.65 
*10:* 02:20.01 
*9:* 02:25.57 
*8:* 02:28.58 
*7:* 02:16.89 
*6:* 02:29.55 
*5:* 02:17.29 
*4:* 02:27.99 
*3:* 02:09.21 x
*2:* 02:26.58 
*1:* 02:27.52 

average: 02:23.96
worse than last week I think- I have got a competition in just over 5 weeks and the cut off is 2:15 so I need to get that sub 2:15 to non sub 2:15 ratio more than 1:1 to be safe definitely not 11:1 as shown above


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2017)

Round 80
expected closing time: 5:00 GMT 10/5/17 (5/10/17 for your americans)
no graduates this week
have to follow these scrambles from http://www.cstimer.net they are just for assurance as I am convinced they make little difference to the time even if you badly hand scramble

round 80a scrambles
1. Fw2 Uw F Rw2 Bw U2 F Lw F L2 R Bw' D2 F U F Uw B2 Rw L' U2 Lw' F' U Dw Rw' L' R' Uw Dw2 U2 L Lw F2 B' Dw2 Rw D2 Lw2 F Fw2 U Fw2 D Fw' B' Uw Lw Dw F2 Bw' L Uw' L' B Lw2 Dw Bw2 R2 Fw
2. Bw2 D' R' Dw Rw Uw' U Rw' L U' R Bw Lw U Uw Lw2 U F' Rw D' F2 Bw' B' U' Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 F Lw R L F L2 Lw' U D2 F Rw' Fw Rw2 L' D Rw Dw' Uw' F R' L' U' Lw2 L' F' Rw' Bw Rw' Lw' R D' Fw'
3. U' B' Rw2 U' Dw' Bw' Rw Uw F2 R' Rw Lw' Bw2 B2 Lw Dw' B D' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw' R' U Fw2 Dw' Uw' Rw' R F L Lw2 U' R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R Uw Fw R2 Uw R' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw R F B2 R2 B Fw' Lw Bw D2 Bw
4. U F' R Rw Uw2 R Lw' Uw' Lw' D2 R2 L' U2 D2 L Bw B Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' R B' F U' Bw U Rw2 Uw' D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F Dw2 U Rw' Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw' U2 Bw B' Uw' L Uw' Fw' Bw' R Bw Lw Bw' Uw L2 D Uw Dw' B'
5. Bw2 Lw F2 Bw' R2 Fw2 Bw Uw F2 L2 U' L2 F D Uw Bw' U2 Uw' D' Rw2 Dw Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 F' L' Bw Rw' Dw' Uw' F2 Dw' U' Rw' F' Lw2 F' Rw' Uw D F U2 Lw' B Fw' D2 Rw' Lw U' Lw2 U' F' D' R' L' B'
6. U2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 B F L' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 U' Dw2 Fw F2 D' L U L Rw' Bw F' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw B L2 D2 L' Rw' Fw2 U R2 Fw Dw2 Fw' Lw B D' Uw' Lw R' Dw2 Fw2 D Rw F2 Rw' B2 Uw2 B F2 U' Uw2 B2 U' D Bw B' U2
7. Lw' F B' D' R2 Rw D2 Dw' L' D R2 L' Lw Fw2 D2 Lw F Lw U2 Rw2 Dw Uw U Rw Bw2 R' Lw2 F' Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' Dw B' Lw' Rw' Dw' Rw Bw' Fw F U' D' Lw2 U2 R F2 D' Dw U Uw F Dw' R Dw Rw2 Fw Lw' L' Uw2
8. Bw' Uw' Rw Dw B' R' F' D' L R' Dw2 Lw2 R' B2 Dw2 Bw Fw B' Uw2 D B Rw Fw' L' Bw F2 Fw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 R F' Dw F Dw Uw F2 L' Dw Uw2 Lw' U' D' Fw R' Uw' Fw' Rw F' Dw Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 Bw' U Fw' L2 Uw Bw2
9. F2 Dw D' Fw2 Dw D Rw2 Dw' Uw' B' Dw2 Rw Fw Bw F2 B Lw R' U' Bw2 L Bw' L' D Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Bw' R' Rw2 Uw U F' Uw2 U2 Dw' Rw2 F2 U Uw2 Bw' F2 Rw L Fw2 F' D2 F Uw' Lw2 F B2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Lw Uw2
10. U2 Bw D2 Dw' B2 Dw2 B R2 Fw' Lw' D Bw2 Fw B' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' F' D' U2 Rw' Dw2 R U Bw B Fw2 L' Dw' F' B Uw' F' B2 Uw2 Rw2 L U2 Rw Lw R2 B U2 B' Uw' F2 Uw' L2 D2 B2 Rw' Fw' L' D Rw' D Dw Uw
11. U Lw2 B U2 R' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 R2 L2 Lw' Uw' U Dw' F2 B' Lw F' B Dw2 Uw2 Fw' L Dw2 Rw' B' Uw Bw2 Uw Bw' F2 U2 D' F2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R2 Rw Fw' Dw L2 U Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw' Lw2 U2 Rw D' Fw U' Rw2 D2 L Bw'
12. B L2 Dw2 Uw' L2 U F Dw' F' U' D2 F2 Fw' R Uw2 D2 Fw' U D2 L' Dw' U' B L2 Fw Lw2 F' Rw' L D' Fw' Bw' L' B' Rw2 Fw' L Lw2 F Rw B2 Rw' B' Dw Fw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw D Bw' R U Rw' R Dw2 Uw B R Rw'
round 80b scrambles
1. Lw' B' Lw Bw' Lw2 B R Fw' Uw2 Fw Dw B2 Lw' Rw U' Dw' F B' Dw' R2 Dw F' Lw' Fw B' Dw2 Fw' R2 B2 Lw2 F2 B' Bw2 Lw' B Bw' Dw2 B' Lw2 L D' L Lw Fw B2 Dw2 R Rw' L2 Dw2 F' Fw' U' R2 D Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw F
2. R2 U' L Bw Lw' L' F2 D2 Bw' D Fw Lw Uw Bw' R2 Rw Fw2 R D U2 L' Bw' Fw L2 Uw2 U' F2 R B R2 Lw2 L D' L Lw2 D2 Lw' U2 F2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 L R Fw2 D2 F2 U' R' Rw' F R' F Fw2 Lw' U' Lw' B2
3. U' F' Bw Rw' U2 B' Dw' Uw D2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' B U2 R' Fw2 Bw L Uw F2 U R L' Lw B2 L2 Rw B2 Rw2 L Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 D' U B U B Dw Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw Rw2 F R' L Rw F2 Fw2 R' F' L' R D L' R
4. B' Dw' Lw D2 U2 R2 F2 Rw2 R Dw2 Fw F Lw2 Rw Dw Fw2 D Lw2 Dw B2 Lw' F2 U2 Bw B' R' Dw2 B' D U2 Dw2 B2 Bw L2 Dw' D' Fw' B Lw Fw' Bw2 D2 F L2 Rw2 B U Bw R2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' R Fw2 Dw2 Fw' U' Dw2 B Uw'
5. Uw D2 Fw' Lw D' U Uw Bw2 Dw B Bw' Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw Uw2 U' R Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U F Lw Fw F Rw' Lw' B2 R' D2 Rw2 Lw Fw Bw2 F L F2 D' Uw' U Lw' Fw2 R' B2 Rw' U2 B Lw' D2 Bw Dw D' Bw' Fw2 B2 Uw' R2
6. Uw' F' Lw D2 Uw2 U2 Lw' F R' Fw Rw' Bw' F R2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F' U Lw' L2 D' F Fw2 Rw2 R' Lw' Dw' B2 Lw' Uw' F' Fw L U2 L' D' Uw Lw2 U B' Rw' U' Dw Fw2 Bw R2 Lw' Fw B2 Uw D2 Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Uw' B2 Bw
7. D' L2 Bw' R Bw Uw R' Bw' R' Bw' D B2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F2 U2 Rw Uw2 F' Rw' U L' Dw Bw2 F2 U' Dw2 Rw Lw F2 D' U2 L2 D Uw U' Dw2 B' D2 Fw R2 Uw' U Lw' U2 B Dw U' F2 Rw2 F Fw' R L2 D2 Rw' B2 Dw Rw2
8. Bw B' F' Uw F' Fw R2 Lw' D' B' L' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw2 Lw Dw Bw2 Lw' L2 U Dw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw B2 Rw' D' Bw U2 D Fw Lw2 Uw' Bw B' R' Fw' Uw2 L' Lw U2 D Bw' Fw Lw2 F2 U D2 F D Rw' Lw2 Dw2 R' Lw'
9. Bw2 Dw2 R2 F' Dw' Uw' U' L R' Bw' B2 Uw' Dw2 R D2 Uw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 B2 Rw2 Lw D Uw Bw' Uw' Bw L2 F2 Uw F' Bw2 Fw2 D L' Uw' Lw R' Bw Lw' Uw B' Lw D F D2 Uw Dw L Bw' D2 B D2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 L'
10. F2 Rw2 D U L U' Fw' Rw Fw Rw' Dw2 B Uw Dw' Rw2 B2 D Dw' F L' R' D' Dw Bw' Dw' Uw2 L2 R Fw D2 F' Lw2 Dw Lw L' Fw' Bw' Uw2 B' Bw' Uw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 Uw2 L Lw' Fw' L U' Lw' R2 Bw2 R Uw' Rw Uw2 Dw2 Rw Uw
11. R D' Dw' Rw2 Bw' Lw' L D' L2 F2 Bw2 U R L F Rw' Uw' L' Bw Uw2 Lw L Dw F' Bw2 Uw' B U2 Uw' F L Rw2 Dw2 U' L Rw' R' F B Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 Rw D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Dw U R' B D' B2 R' B Dw Bw Dw'
12. R' L2 Bw Dw' R' Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw' D' R2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw L2 D2 Uw R' Dw' D' R2 B2 Lw Dw Lw R2 Uw' Dw' Lw' R' F' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw L Fw' Uw B U' F' Bw' Uw2 Bw R' L' D' R2 D2 Rw2 B2 D' U2 R Fw' Uw2 U2

during this a non cuber comes up to me and challenges me to a 3x3x3 vs 5x5x5 race, so I get a 3x3x3 scramble up so he can't cheat and let him scramble my 5x5x5, I get a bad time on 5x5x5 but he did not even solve a cross on 3x3x3 in that time.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2017)

round 80a
race to sub 2:15
cube: qiyi wushuang stickerless
method: pure reduction to CFOP
*12:* 02:25.85 x
*11:* 02:18.52 x
*10:* 02:35.80 x
*9:* 02:26.20 x
*8:* 02:24.23 x
*7:* 02:32.20 x
*6:* 02:39.97 x
*5:* 02:11.75 x
*4:* 02:15.50 x
*3:* 02:33.72 x
*2:* 02:07.30 x
*1:* 02:13.20 x
average: 02:23.69
very bad, the first 5 made a sub 2:15 ao5 but the last 7 were slow


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2017)

R80A, Sub 1:30 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
avg of 12: 1:35.380

Time List:
1:28.457, 1:32.208, 1:31.089, 1:37.804, (1:46.919), 1:43.294, (1:28.242), 1:36.918, 1:36.778, 1:35.361, 1:40.758, 1:31.135

PB average of 12!! gotta remember to cube with the mindset of Bob Ross.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 5, 2017)

R80B, Sub 1:30 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
avg of 12: 1:42.671

Time List:
1:50.018, 1:39.754, (1:50.123), 1:42.799, 1:34.410, 1:39.838, 1:40.433, 1:47.554, 1:45.860, 1:43.643, (1:31.613), 1:42.398

My fingers were tired.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 10, 2017)

Round 81
expected closing time: 5:00 GMT 17/5/17 (5/17/17 for your americans)
no graduates this week
you do not have to follow these scrambles from http://www.cstimer.net they are just for assurance as I am convinced they make little difference to the time even if you badly hand scramble
if less than 2 people other than me participate this round then I am likely to just let this thread die and not post scrambles next week.

round 81a
1. U Bw U2 D2 B Lw2 Dw' U' B2 Bw F' U2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw R' D2 Bw R Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 U R' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 L' U2 F Dw' Lw Uw2 Fw2 D' R Uw U L2 Lw2 F' Rw' L2 F Uw Bw' F' D2 Dw2 B' Bw' Uw Lw' Fw' F' D2 F2 Lw'
2. Rw2 Dw F' Bw' D' B' D2 B R2 D Uw' L' Dw Bw2 B2 Rw R2 F' B Bw Lw Fw' D Bw' R Fw Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' L Dw' Bw2 Rw U L2 Bw Lw2 R' F' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw2 L' Uw' Rw Dw L2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 R Bw R2 D2 Fw' Uw B2 Rw2
3. R' L Dw' Bw' Uw' L R Uw2 Bw' B Dw' B2 L2 D' Lw2 Bw2 B2 Lw Uw L Bw2 Rw Lw' D' B F' Uw' D U2 L U2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 U D' Fw Dw Uw D2 R2 Fw2 Dw' D2 Bw2 Dw D' Lw' Rw' L2 Dw' B D Rw B
4. B Dw2 Rw B F R Dw D Uw B2 D2 Rw2 B Lw Bw2 Lw2 U F Fw2 L' Rw' Uw B' U' Bw' B2 L2 R Fw2 Dw2 D L' D Lw2 Dw L' Lw D2 Fw B2 Rw2 Bw2 L D2 Fw R2 Uw Rw Bw2 B' Rw' U' R' Uw2 D B' L' B U B'
5. Bw2 D Lw' D U Fw Bw B' Lw2 L2 Bw D2 Uw' Bw' B2 L' Rw2 Bw' R' L' Bw' F2 L' D2 R' Fw Rw' Dw' F R B Lw' F2 Rw L2 Fw' L' Lw Fw' B U2 Uw2 L' B Lw L2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw2 B U' B D2 Bw' Lw Fw2
6. B2 L2 Bw Dw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B D F2 R Fw' B2 D2 Lw' B U2 L Rw Bw2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' Uw2 F Bw2 D Uw2 F Dw Rw Fw Dw2 Rw' Fw' R B' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 L' Fw' Bw Dw2 R' Bw' F2 Rw' B2 Lw' D Uw' Lw R2
7. D' Bw Rw Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' F Dw Uw' R2 Lw' Bw Fw B Rw' U' Bw2 F2 U2 Bw F' L B2 L2 Uw L' Fw' L Lw' Bw' D' Uw' U R' Uw R' Uw2 L Bw' U D Dw Rw D2 B2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Lw2 R Rw' Uw L2 D Uw Dw Fw' Lw U
8. Lw' L2 Uw B L' F2 L2 D2 Dw2 L R B2 Bw' R' F Fw' Lw D' U' Uw Rw2 Fw D2 L2 F' Lw L' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw D' R F2 U2 Dw' F' R' Lw2 Uw R Dw R' Lw' U Dw2 Bw2 Lw' R' Uw' R' Dw' D' B' Uw' Rw R2 Lw2 D2
9. Rw2 Dw' F2 L2 B Bw2 Uw2 B2 D2 U Lw R Uw' R2 Lw F Lw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' B' Lw2 R' U' Uw Dw2 R2 Lw' D2 F R' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' F2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 U2 Dw2 B Bw2 Rw2 L' D B2 Uw2 L2 Bw D Fw' B' Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw D' Fw
10. Uw2 Lw' U' R Lw' Rw2 Uw R' Rw' B R Bw' D R' Bw2 Dw Rw' Uw' U Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw' Rw' B' Fw2 R' F' Bw Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw2 Lw' R L' U2 F Bw R' Uw' D L' Dw' Fw2 Lw Fw Lw Dw2 D B D F' Uw' U2 B Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw'
11. Rw U R Bw Dw Uw' U2 B2 U' Dw Bw' R Bw' Lw2 Uw2 L B Lw Fw Dw Fw2 U' Dw' Bw2 F2 Fw Lw2 U' D' R Uw R' U2 R U2 Bw U' F R' D F2 Bw' U' B U' F' Rw Lw' U' Uw Bw2 U' Lw' U' D B' L2 D' F Rw2
12. Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' Rw Dw Uw' F2 L R Dw2 Uw' L2 Rw U' Dw2 Lw B2 U D Rw2 L2 Fw2 B Uw Dw Lw' R' U Bw2 L2 F' R2 Rw2 U2 Rw B' U2 F' Lw2 U Lw' Bw' F2 Dw Bw' R2 Dw L2 U' F U' Bw Uw' L2 Fw' R Dw
round 81b
1. Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' Rw Dw Uw' F2 L R Dw2 Uw' L2 Rw U' Dw2 Lw B2 U D Rw2 L2 Fw2 B Uw Dw Lw' R' U Bw2 L2 F' R2 Rw2 U2 Rw B' U2 F' Lw2 U Lw' Bw' F2 Dw Bw' R2 Dw L2 U' F U' Bw Uw' L2 Fw' R Dw
2. Dw2 B' F' D Lw2 R' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 U Dw2 Fw2 Rw F B' U Dw' Uw Rw Bw B2 Lw' F' Bw' Rw' Bw D Fw2 Lw' R L Rw2 Fw' Dw' F' B' Lw' F B2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' L D' Dw' Lw2 R F' R' Uw F2 B' Bw2 Dw Bw B' Uw L Dw
3. B' Lw' R' F2 Rw F Lw2 Dw2 L U' Bw B2 Dw' D' R' B2 F2 Rw F2 Uw2 Fw' D Bw2 D' Bw2 U B' L' U' Uw' Bw' Lw2 B' Lw2 R B F U2 L' F Fw2 U2 R' L2 B2 L' Dw' F' D2 Dw' F' Dw L Rw F2 Bw U2 Rw' B2 Fw'
4. Fw' Bw' Rw' B' Bw' L2 Dw L' Rw F2 D Fw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw U Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw Fw L U' Uw' Fw2 D F' Lw Fw F Dw' Uw2 D Bw B2 Rw2 Lw2 F' L' Fw' U D' Rw' Fw2 B2 F' D U2 L D Fw' R Lw' Rw U R' Dw2 F R
5. B' Dw2 Rw2 B R' U2 B U2 R D' L R' Fw' Rw2 R D' F Bw Dw' F2 Rw2 Uw R2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Rw' R2 B2 R2 Rw L2 D2 Fw F2 B L R2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 Rw B2 Rw Fw2 F' U2 R2 U2 D' B D Uw2 Rw L Uw' U2
6. Lw D2 R Dw2 Bw2 F2 U2 B D L2 Bw D' Rw' U' Dw R' B' Lw2 D2 B Uw2 Dw' F' U' Fw R2 Lw2 B Dw2 Fw U' B' R L2 Uw2 R' F' L D2 Uw2 U Bw2 U2 Uw2 R' Lw' L2 F Fw R2 Uw R' Lw F' R B' D2 B2 Rw' L2
7. D' Bw F D' Bw2 Uw2 R2 U' Dw' Lw B2 Rw2 Lw Dw L Dw Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 Lw' U Bw2 F2 L2 D2 Uw F2 D R' D F2 R' D' Lw2 Rw U R2 Uw F2 R2 L2 F' Fw2 D2 F' Fw B2 Lw Dw2 B Uw2 U Bw R' Dw2 L B2
8. R' F2 D2 Dw R2 Lw' D' Dw U B2 Bw' Uw2 L D2 Uw' B2 Rw' B2 Rw R Lw F D Rw B' Lw L2 U Uw' F' R Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 R' Uw B' L2 R Uw2 U Bw2 Fw' L R' D' Bw2 U Lw2 F' L2 F R2 L' F' D2 R' D' L
9. Dw' Rw Dw Bw D' B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw B' Bw Dw2 B F2 Rw Uw2 Dw' Fw' Lw Dw' Uw F Rw Fw' D' L2 Uw' B U2 B2 Lw R' Fw' F2 Bw' B' D' R2 Bw' Lw' R' D L D Rw2 Bw U2 B2 F2 Bw2 L' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Uw' L' D' U Rw Uw'
10. R' Rw' B2 D2 Lw Fw2 R Bw' Dw2 Lw' R F2 Rw2 F' Bw2 B2 D Lw2 Fw' U' Bw' F' R2 Uw U' B Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 F2 D2 Uw2 R2 F2 R Dw' Bw2 Rw B U' Dw Fw' Lw' L Uw Lw Dw B R' Bw U' Dw2 D L'
11. Fw2 U2 B Lw F' Fw D' F Bw' U B' Fw2 R' Lw' Dw' D' Fw' F Rw Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 U' B D' Lw B2 Rw L' Dw L F2 U' Lw2 B' U2 Uw' R2 D2 U B' R2 U' Bw' Uw L' Dw2 B' Dw2 U L' Dw2 D2 U2 Lw2 F R' B F
12. Lw' R2 Rw' F2 B2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' U' Bw' F Fw' L' B2 Lw' D' L2 Lw F Rw F' R2 Bw F' D2 U2 Fw2 Dw' U Bw Dw Lw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' Lw R Rw' Fw2 D2 R D2 B U2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw' F' D2 Dw F L2 R2 Fw2 B D Uw2 U'


----------



## cuber314159 (May 11, 2017)

round 81a 
cube : wushuang
method: CFOP

*12:*02:35.96
*11:*02:26.52
*10:*02:10.01
*9:*02:37.22x
*8:*02:04.31
*7:*02:19.31
*6:*02:20.29
*5:*02:27.75
*4:*02:19.46
*3:*01:58.70x
*2:*02:11.49
*1:*02:18.69

average : 02:19.38


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 15, 2017)

*Round 81A
Race to Sub-2:45 (2/3)*
Hoya - Qiyi

*Ao12: 2:36.78
*
(2:57.48,) 2:53.74, 2:28.33, 2:33.56, 2:25.01, 2:48.06, 2:24.12, 2:51.95, 2:39.29, 2:36.81, 2:26.97, (2:09.19)

Final solve is a PB single by 1.54 seconds. 

*Round 81B
Race to Sub-2:45 (3/3 - GRAD)*
Hoya - Qiyi

*Ao12: 2:40.36*

2:31.25, 2:50.98, 2:24.59, 2:39.03, 2:40.58, 2:48.73, (2:21.47,) 2:46.92, 2:41.65, 2:49.92, (2:58.28,) 2:29.90


----------



## mafergut (May 15, 2017)

@Shaky Hands very nice single Andy!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2017)

it is with great sadness that I announce that it is no longer worth the effort to post masses of scrambles every week as not enough people participate.

congratulations to shaky hands for graduating, maybe the race to sub-x on 5x5x5 appeals to more than this thread does so until 2 more post results I shall not post scrambles probably.


----------



## Malkom (May 17, 2017)

Round 81A
Race to sub 1:45
Wushuang Reduction
Ao12: 1:45.32 (probably would've been sub 1:45 if I wasn't so tired)
(1:50.57), 1:46.79, (1:36.59), 1:48.67, 1:47.77, 1:42.62, 1:40.74, 1:43.25, 1:44.23, 1:41.97, 1:49.00, 1:48.35
E: lol I need to do 5x5 more often, felt kinda bad but it's less than a second away from my PB


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 27, 2017)

I have decided to revamp this thread but with AO5 format, I think that 5x5x5 is too big for AO12 as you have to find a long time to do them (unless you're feliks zembegs)

congrats to @Shaky Hands for graduating

competitor must successfully get sub-X on 6 AO5s.

round82A
1. B Bw F L2 Dw' R L2 U' F2 L Fw B' D2 B U Dw Uw2 R F2 Rw F Bw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Lw' B' Rw' Lw F U2 D F2 U Rw Bw2 Rw Fw D Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Bw' R Uw2 Bw2 Uw' D' Lw' D2 R B Rw B' L2 U'
2. Rw' R Lw U Fw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 F Uw2 B' F D Lw F2 D Fw' R' Dw' U' Rw' Bw2 B U' Rw2 Dw' D B Uw2 Dw2 D Lw' L Uw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 D2 U F' Dw2 Bw Dw2 D F2 Bw B U B Lw Bw' Lw' Uw2 R L' Fw' Bw' Rw'
3. R' L2 F' Uw' L' Lw B2 Bw F2 D2 Bw R Bw' Uw2 B U F2 B' Rw' D' B2 D' F2 Rw2 U B' Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 U' Fw D2 Fw' R Rw' U' Lw2 U' L R2 Fw' Dw2 U2 R' Fw' F2 R L D Fw2 L' F B' Fw2 L' R2 Lw' Bw' R Fw
4. Rw2 L' Dw2 Lw' U2 B' Dw F' R' D B U2 Rw2 U2 B2 Dw2 F2 Dw' R2 B' D2 Bw' Dw B2 Uw' L2 F2 L2 R' F' B' U' Bw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw F2 U F R2 L U' Fw R Uw' F2 B' D2 Uw' B' Fw2 R L2 B' U'
5. U2 Rw2 Bw Lw2 Fw' B' Uw2 Rw U2 R' D' R B2 Fw' Dw' Bw' F' Lw2 B2 F Fw2 Dw Fw2 Bw' Uw2 U Dw2 B2 D' Bw B2 L' D R' Uw2 R' Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 F2 Bw' R2 Fw L' R' Lw Bw' L' D' L' B2 L B2 Fw' Lw2 R' Dw2
Rw L F' U' Uw R Rw D' L2 Lw' R' B Lw F2 Dw L Lw2 Uw F Bw2 Fw Rw' R' Dw D Lw2 Fw U2 Lw L2 D2 Bw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw Lw R' B Rw Bw2 U D2 Lw' B' Rw Dw Rw' R' Uw' Bw2 Fw L U R Bw2 B U
round82B
1. F' Rw Uw Fw' F B Bw R Dw' Fw Uw2 Dw' F' Fw Lw Dw2 Rw L2 D' L' Dw' Uw' D2 L' Dw U2 L' Fw2 Bw2 Uw L Fw' R Dw Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' F' Fw Dw L F2 B Dw2 B2 U' F' B' U Fw Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw' B' R Rw
2. Uw R' Fw' D' Fw L R2 Lw2 Uw L' Uw Dw' U2 B L2 D Lw2 F2 Dw2 L2 R' Fw' D2 Uw' L' D B' R D2 Bw2 L' Rw2 R' Bw' B2 Dw2 R2 Fw' F' D2 F Uw R2 F' Dw Rw D' Fw Rw2 U' Fw Bw' L2 Dw R2 L' Lw2 F2 Bw' D'
3. Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw B2 Bw' R F2 Uw D2 Bw2 B R Bw2 Fw' R2 Bw' B Dw2 Rw' B Fw2 L R2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw R2 F B2 Rw2 Lw' F2 R Dw2 Uw' Bw' F2 D F2 R Bw' F' Rw2 R U D2 Lw' Uw' B' Uw' F2 Lw Uw2 Lw B' Dw' Uw2
4. L2 F2 Rw U L Fw' Lw2 B2 F' L2 Uw' Dw B Bw' Lw Bw' B U' L Rw' U' D' Lw2 L' Fw2 Bw Uw F Fw2 L2 U D2 Fw Bw' Dw' L Fw Uw Rw' B' Lw' Fw' Bw2 Uw F' Rw' Bw Uw2 D2 U Fw B2 F2 R' B' F2 Dw' Fw Uw2 D
5. R2 Fw' D' F U2 Fw' Lw Rw Dw' Uw' B2 R' Bw' Dw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D Bw Dw' U2 Rw' F2 Lw Bw' Rw L2 R' Uw U' D' Lw D2 Fw B R2 Uw2 L' Uw' L' B2 Fw' F2 Bw2 Uw D2 U' Dw2 B Lw D' L2 Uw2 R Bw' Uw' B F2 Bw2

round82C
1. B R2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 F' L' Bw2 B' D Fw' Lw' F' Rw' R B2 F R Uw2 Rw Uw L' Lw' F U Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw Uw D F Uw' D F U2 B2 Bw2 U' R' D2 Lw2 B' Bw' R Fw' R2 L2 D2 Bw2 L' Dw' Uw' R L2 F Dw' L' B' Rw2
2. B2 F' Fw2 Dw Rw2 B Bw D2 F2 Rw L2 Dw B2 D' F B' Rw2 D Fw' Bw' Uw' Dw U2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 Fw D2 F' Fw' R' Bw U L2 Fw2 U' F' R2 U' L B2 F Fw2 U Lw R' Rw' Fw Rw Fw2 R Uw Fw2 Uw Bw' F' B2 Rw Lw2 R'
3. B2 U F R2 Bw Dw' R2 Rw2 F2 L F' U2 Lw Bw2 B' Uw2 L R U' Dw Fw Uw D' L2 Dw F' Rw2 F2 R' L2 B2 Bw2 Lw' U2 D Rw D Uw2 F2 Dw2 Lw B2 U2 Lw B2 D' F' B' Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw' U L2 Rw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Fw' L2
4. Fw' F R2 Fw' F2 Uw L' Uw' B2 L' Fw2 U R' D2 F2 Rw' Bw2 R B Bw' Uw2 F' Dw B' Rw2 U' F R' L2 Dw' F' D' Lw F B' Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R L B2 Bw F R D U' Lw2 U2 B2 D Lw' B2 Dw' F R' D Dw' R
5. Uw Dw2 F2 Dw U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' D2 U2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' F' D' B U' R L Lw' D2 Uw' R2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Lw Dw Uw' Lw2 F' U2 F2 Lw F L2 Dw2 L2 U2 Bw Fw2 U2 Dw' L2 Rw2 F2 U2 Bw Dw R2 U2 Bw Dw Bw

round82D
1. F Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Lw Rw2 U F2 B' Rw R2 L Fw L Uw R' F' Bw B' U Dw Fw2 U B' L' Bw Rw' Bw2 Uw' R U' Bw Dw Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 R2 B' Bw' Rw2 L' F' Lw R F' R' D B Lw Bw2 F Rw R2 Bw' R2
2. Uw2 U2 R Dw2 Bw2 U R' Lw B' Rw' Dw' B Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R Uw' Rw' D2 L F' Bw' Fw2 Dw B Bw Fw2 U2 B' Dw Uw2 U D' Rw2 F2 D' Lw2 F2 Rw' R' Uw Fw Rw Dw2 Lw Uw Rw2 R Fw2 Lw Dw D2 L R2 F2 D' B2
3. D' Dw' Lw' Bw2 L2 Rw' D U' Dw Fw2 F' U D Uw' R' Rw Fw' Lw' R' D' Uw R2 F2 Uw2 R' Lw2 F2 Uw B' L' Lw2 R2 Fw F' B Dw B L2 D2 R L' U L' Uw2 F2 L' Uw Rw2 R2 B' F2 Fw' Bw' Lw F' B' Dw U' Bw2 Rw'
4. Rw L F' U' Uw R Rw D' L2 Lw' R' B Lw F2 Dw L Lw2 Uw F Bw2 Fw Rw' R' Dw D Lw2 Fw U2 Lw L2 D2 Bw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw Lw R' B Rw Bw2 U D2 Lw' B' Rw Dw Rw' R' Uw' Bw2 Fw L U R Bw2 B U
5. B' Rw2 Fw' B' L2 Fw Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw U2 Dw2 Lw2 L' U B F' Uw' U' F' Fw' Lw' Rw' U' Bw' B U2 Fw2 R Uw' Rw U' L D B2 F D2 F2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 B Dw' Fw Bw U2 Bw Lw' Dw' Rw Lw2 R U' B2 Fw2 Uw' B L2 U2

You do not have to follow these scrambles.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 27, 2017)

round82A
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*5:* 02:15.84 
*4:* 02:02.65 x
*3:* 02:32.72 x
*2:* 02:16.68 
*1:* 02:15.57 

average: 02:16.03


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I have decided to revamp this thread but with AO5 format, I think that 5x5x5 is too big for AO12 as you have to find a long time to do them (unless you're feliks zembegs)
> 
> congrats to @Shaky Hands for graduating
> 
> ...



May I suggest: 6 Ao5 OR 3 Ao12? I personally prefer the Ao12 format.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> May I suggest: 6 Ao5 OR 3 Ao12? I personally prefer the Ao12 format.


I'll consider changing it on Monday next week if the thread is viable to continue running


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2017)

round82B
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*5:* 02:20.37 x
*4:* 02:18.10
*3:* 02:03.55 x
*2:* 02:05.07
*1:* 02:19.20

average: 02:14.12
and thats why I prefer averages of 5

round82C
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*approximately 2:07 average that I accidentally deleted*


round82D
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*5:* 02:10.62
*4:* 01:58.75 x - 2nd best solve ever for me (sub-2 is the barrier I often get close to but hardly ever beat at the moment)
*3:* 02:12.07
*2:* 02:12.57 x
*1:* 02:11.85

02:11.51


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2017)

I prefer Ao12 format, However you can still do an average of 5 if you use the first 5 scrambles of the Ao12 (Using the Ao5 format means you can really only do Ao5's without merging rounds together or using your own scrambles)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I prefer Ao12 format, However you can still do an average of 5 if you use the first 5 scrambles of the Ao12 (Using the Ao5 format means you can really only do Ao5's with ought merging rounds together or using your own scrambles)


Ok, I think I will say who's graduated each week and then you can do up to four ao5s or two ao12s and need three ao12s or six ao5s to succeed in a race to sub-x but maybe I will not post scrambles


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2017)

R82A, Sub 1:30 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-30
avg of 5: 1:41.398

Time List:
1:48.031, (2:02.608), 1:34.895, (1:29.600), 1:41.267

R82B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-30
avg of 5: 1:44.020

Time List:
(2:00.559), 1:39.580, 1:50.569, (1:38.435), 1:41.912


----------



## Malkom (Jul 1, 2017)

Round 82 sub1:30
Wushuang - Redux CFOP
Average A: 1:40.53
Average B:1:41.78
Average C: 1:35.24 PB
Average D: 1:37.07

Times A: (1:35.46), (1:47.91), 1:44.83, 1:39.96, 1:36.79
Times B: 1:43.21, 1:42.16, (1:38.33), 1:39.96, (1:45.17)
Times C: 1:34.83, (1:27.69)PB, (1:42.56), 1:35.62, 1:35.26
Times D: (1:35.26), 1:37.72, 1:36.51, (1:44.29), 1:36.97

Thought I would get times around 1:45, very pleasant surprise.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

round83
no scrambles, follow your own or hand scramble, there are no people who seem likely to pretend to be fast.
if you prefer AO12 please write round83 12(A/B depending on which)
if you prefer AO5 please write round83 5(A/B/C/D depending on which)
you require 6 AO5s or 3 AO12s to graduate (or 1 AO12 and 4 AO5s or 2 AO12s and 2 AO5s)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

*round 83 5A
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

5:* 01:53.20 x PB
*4:* 02:19.41
*3:* 01:56.27 PB
*2:* 02:23.01 x
*1:* 02:04.65

AO5: 02:06.78

so I got a PB and then broke it with a new PB, so one of the most inconsistent 5x5x5 averages I have ever done with my wushuang

*round 83 5B*

_*5: *02:06.74* 
4: *02:31.55 x
*3: *02:23.57 _
*2: *01:52.04 x PB
_*1:* 02:10.83 _

AO5: 02:13.71

so inconsistent again but another PB, I recon its because I'm not looking at the timer while solving and I have changed my solving position, 3 PBs in one day, hope I get similar success for 4x4 as the cut off is 1:00 this weekend and I averaged 1:07 last time I did an AO12


round 83 5c
race to sub2
*cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP*

_5: 02:11.18 
4: 02:11.39 
3: 02:15.69 x
2: 02:07.46 x
1: 02:12.84 

average: 02:11.80

round 83 5d
cube:wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*5:* 01:59.42 x
*4:* 02:00.30 
*3:* 02:18.60 
*2:* 02:27.72 x
*1:* 02:04.10 

average: 02:07.66
02:07.66

02:07.66

_


----------



## Malkom (Jul 8, 2017)

Round 83 12A
Wushuang - Redux CFOP
average: 1:42.18
1:39.78, 1:43.09, (1:57.25), 1:43.01, 1:42.66, (1:33.01), 1:40.01, 1:39.81, 1:38.38, 1:49.44, 1:42.21, 1:43.35


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 8, 2017)

R83A, sub 1:30 (Hoya, Yuxin)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-8
avg of 12: 1:40.338

Time List:
1:48.197, 1:36.382, 1:33.435, 1:32.348, 1:40.997, 1:42.554, 1:54.794, (1:28.604), 1:37.930, 1:47.927, (2:00.717), 1:28.820

Counting 1:28, good. Counting 1:54, bad.


Also, does anyone want me to start a 6x6 and 7x7 race thread?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 9, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R83A, sub 1:30 (Hoya, Yuxin)
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-8
> avg of 12: 1:40.338
> 
> ...


I would really appreciate those races, it would surely motivate me to practice more.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 14, 2017)

no graduates this week, @Malkom please set yourself a target
round84
no scrambles, follow your own or hand scramble, there are no people who seem likely to pretend to be fast.
if you prefer AO12 please write round83 12(A/B depending on which)
if you prefer AO5 please write round83 5(A/B/C/D depending on which)
you require 6 AO5s or 3 AO12s to graduate (or 1 AO12 and 4 AO5s or 2 AO12s and 2 AO5s)


----------



## Malkom (Jul 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> no graduates this week, @Malkom please set yourself a target
> round84
> no scrambles, follow your own or hand scramble, there are no people who seem likely to pretend to be fast.
> if you prefer AO12 please write round83 12(A/B depending on which)
> ...


Why? You, who are the "host" don't really do anything with it or our results. I know no one really cares about the results but this feels pretty pointless, if I have to everything on my own I might as well just practice on my own.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

I want to use scrambles. So here we go:

Round 84a
1. Dw' Bw2 Lw' Dw' R' Fw Lw Bw D Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw D2 Bw' Uw2 U Fw2 D2 F R' Dw2 U' D L' Uw2 L Dw L' Rw' U B2 Uw' Bw Fw Dw D2 Fw' L' D2 Bw2 Fw R Fw' Lw' B2 Fw D' Dw2 Uw' Lw B F U' Bw Lw Bw Uw2 R2 Uw
2. R' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' F' Uw Rw' B2 Lw U Uw' L2 Uw Bw2 Uw2 Rw U2 Lw Dw L Fw Uw' Dw Fw U' Lw' B2 U Fw Uw' Bw Dw Lw' R' Uw Dw2 U Bw2 B F D R' Fw Rw' D Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 U D R F R' Uw2
3. F Bw R' F U2 Fw F' Bw' L Dw' R Uw D B F' Bw' Dw2 U2 Lw2 D' L Uw' F2 Lw' Bw L Bw2 Rw' Bw Dw2 D' F2 Rw Lw' U Bw Fw' Rw' R' Bw' F2 U Fw2 Dw2 U2 Lw D' Fw' Dw2 U Lw Fw' F U' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 Rw' D
4. Fw2 U' L2 Uw' Lw Dw D Rw' Uw' U2 Lw Rw F Fw' R' Fw U Rw' U2 L2 Uw L Fw Dw2 U' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Lw' D' L2 Fw Rw U Lw' D Uw' F2 Rw Dw D' Rw' Fw U D L Lw' F2 Rw' Bw Uw U Fw Bw2 F' B' R2 Lw2
5. Fw' B U Uw Lw Bw' D2 B L' D Uw Fw2 F' Dw B' Lw L' Fw' B' F2 Bw D U2 R2 U2 Bw F2 L Lw2 B2 D2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw Bw' R2 Uw2 B' Bw D Lw2 Bw' F L2 Bw L2 D2 U' Rw' Uw' Bw D' L Lw' B2 Bw' L' F2
6. Fw' Uw' R' B2 F Rw Dw F' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 F2 Uw' Bw' F Uw' F' R U2 Lw' R Fw D2 U' R' F2 L2 R2 F2 Dw Lw2 U' Lw' U' B D' Bw' F Uw' F U F' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 Rw2 Lw L' Bw B2 R Uw' Fw L R'
7. U' B2 L2 D Lw B2 Uw' F2 U' Fw2 F2 Lw L Dw2 Rw' D2 R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' Fw' B2 L D L' F2 D2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 D U2 F' R2 Fw Bw Dw' Bw Uw2 F' Rw' Bw2 D' Bw Fw2 D' U2 Lw2 R D' Dw' Uw' L Bw2 Dw' Fw2 L B'
8. Uw2 L2 R' Uw' B D B' Rw Bw' U Uw' Lw' Uw2 D Fw D2 Dw2 B2 U' Fw' R D2 Bw' F B2 Lw2 Uw2 D Dw Rw2 R' D Bw R U2 Uw2 B' Dw B2 Lw L' Uw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' F2 Lw' Dw' R' L2 Bw2 U' Uw L' U D' Lw' B' Bw Dw
9. Lw' U' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' D2 F' B D Fw2 D2 F' Uw B' Rw' L Fw2 D2 Bw' Fw2 U' F' B D' Lw2 B D2 Lw' R2 D R' F2 Lw Fw2 F2 R2 Rw F' Uw L' Bw2 Fw B2 Rw D2 B' Bw Fw U Uw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' L2 Lw' Fw Uw2 U'
10. Uw' Fw Dw2 F' U' L2 F Fw2 Uw F U' F' L Uw' F' Dw F Bw2 Dw Bw2 L B Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' B F Uw2 Bw' L2 B' D' Rw' U B' Fw' L B2 Dw' Fw2 D2 R' Bw B D' L' D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L B R' L Lw2 Bw D' U'
11. F U Fw2 Rw Uw U' Fw F' Uw' Lw2 U R2 Rw B R' Rw Uw Lw' Dw' B Fw F2 Uw Lw' Rw D2 Bw Uw' L' D2 Lw D' Bw' L2 U Uw D' Fw2 D' Bw B Rw Bw2 Uw' Lw' B' Dw2 Bw' F' B2 L Rw Fw Dw2 L U' D' F Fw' Dw
12. Bw' U L Uw2 B Rw' Uw D2 Dw' F Lw' Uw Rw' U Dw' D2 L2 Rw U' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 R Rw2 Lw Fw2 F' Rw2 B' L' Lw U Rw2 Dw2 D2 Fw D' Lw' B Bw' Dw Fw L U2 F' B2 R Bw' B2 R' Dw' R' D2 F2 B R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw

Round 84b
1. Bw2 Lw Rw' Fw' F Uw' Rw U2 F' Fw R2 F2 Lw2 R' Fw F Uw' Bw' Rw' D2 Lw Dw' L2 D Lw' L B' L2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' B Bw' L' Fw2 F' Uw' F2 R2 U B' F' Rw2 Uw2 Dw B2 U D F2 U R' F Rw2 L B Lw2 Uw' Fw R' Dw2
2. Lw Fw B F' Uw Bw2 Rw' Dw Lw2 Bw' Uw D' R2 Dw2 L' Fw2 U2 Rw B' R' Fw' Uw2 R' U' Dw2 F' R' Fw Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 Uw F2 B D2 F' B' Uw2 Lw' F' D Bw' Lw2 Fw' F B2 Dw' L2 B Lw R Bw' Rw2 Dw' Fw L2 B2 Dw Lw'
3. D' Uw' Bw' R Uw R Uw2 U' L' Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw' D' B2 Uw Lw' U' Fw D' L Fw2 Lw2 U' Bw' R2 Fw' U Uw' Fw2 Lw' F Lw Bw' Dw' R' Rw Dw' L' U' Bw' B2 L' Bw' Rw2 Uw D Lw2 U2 Rw Bw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' F' U' B2 L2 Bw' D
4. B' Lw' D B' Fw U2 R2 F2 D Rw2 Dw U F2 R' Dw' F2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 L2 B Rw Bw B2 F' L2 Fw Rw R2 F2 Fw' Uw' B' Lw' R' Rw' Fw' Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' Dw D L U' Fw' Dw U2 Rw2 F' Bw R2 F2 Lw' Dw L Bw' Lw' Fw' Dw'
5. Fw' R2 Bw2 Rw' Uw L Bw' R U Fw2 Lw2 L2 Bw' D2 Rw' Bw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 U' F2 U' Bw' R' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B Rw2 D F' Rw' Lw2 F2 Bw' D B' Dw U' F2 U' B U2 Fw U' Fw Lw2 Dw U' D2 Bw2 U2 R Fw2 Lw' B' F Dw'
6. Uw F Bw' Lw' B2 Uw2 Fw' B' Bw D2 Fw B' Rw L2 F D2 R2 B2 Uw F' Rw' F2 Dw U2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw U Bw B2 Lw2 B2 Lw R' F L' B Dw2 Lw2 L Bw2 Uw2 F2 L Rw2 B2 U' L2 Rw2 U' Uw Fw' R' Uw R' D
7. Lw2 Uw2 R U' L Uw2 Bw' F2 B2 Lw' L2 D Fw' Rw F' Rw2 F R Lw Rw U Rw2 Bw' L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D' Uw Lw' U' F' Uw2 Rw2 Lw R U' Lw F Lw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw U2 D Fw R2 L B' U F2 D B2 U2 R Uw' Fw' U' Lw2
8. F R2 U2 R2 F U' Fw' Rw2 R' B' U2 Rw D2 Uw2 F' B' D2 R2 U2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 L2 F' U' Dw' R' F2 Dw' Lw' L2 D2 U Lw B' Dw' B D F D' R Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw U L' Rw' Lw' R B U F2 Lw U' Rw Dw Fw2 Lw2 Dw
9. F' Fw' D2 B Rw Dw' Uw B2 Rw U' Bw' Uw D' Dw' R2 D' Fw D B' Uw B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' B' L Dw2 Bw2 R' U2 R' B U2 B U Fw' Dw2 Uw' B' Bw' R B Bw2 Uw Lw2 L2 Dw2 F2 Rw Uw' Bw2 F' Uw' Bw' L' Dw2 L
10. U' Uw D2 Fw L2 Dw L2 Uw' F' Dw2 L' Fw D2 B' D' Bw Dw' U' Lw Dw' Lw B' R2 F2 Rw' Bw B2 F' R' Rw Fw' D' L R D U' R2 Bw Dw Uw' U2 Bw Rw Bw' Uw B F' Rw U2 L2 U F2 R Rw U' Dw2 D R B2 Bw2
11. Dw2 D2 Lw L F B' D2 F' Fw2 D2 U' Bw D2 Bw2 Dw Uw F' Uw' Fw2 Rw' U2 B' D2 U2 Fw2 F' R' B Rw2 R L Dw' Bw R' Uw Rw R2 Dw2 L2 Rw B' Dw2 Uw F2 R2 Rw D Lw2 L' R2 D2 Lw L R2 Uw Fw' Rw Bw Lw2 Rw
12. L Dw2 R L' Rw2 Uw2 L R Rw Lw2 B' F Fw Rw F' Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw' Fw Bw' Dw2 Bw2 R' D2 Rw' Dw D Fw' Dw2 B Dw F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 R Lw' B2 F Dw R2 Rw' L2 U2 Dw L Fw U2 Lw Rw2 B D Dw2 R L' Rw'


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 84a:
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 3:24.30 (0/3)
3:28.61, 3:04.49, (2:57.49), 3:44.81, 3:41.94, 3:10.44, 3:35.62, (3:45.38), 3:27.33, 3:27.06, 3:20.90+, 3:01.71

Round 84b:
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 3:08.89 (0/3)
3:22.44, 2:50.45, (3:40.01), 3:10.54, 3:11.56, 3:34.24, 3:14.87, 2:54.65, (2:31.00), 2:57.56, 2:50.79, 3:16.77


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2017)

Speaking of posting scrambles, if you look back to the round 4 scrambles, hey were typed in manually. I didn't know how to copy paste back then. Also, the Aochuang was the best 5x5 back then. I'm sure that may be the first time many people here have seen the word Aochuang in a long while. Sorry, I was just having some nostalgia.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2017)

round 54a
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

race to sub 1:50

*12:* 01:38.77 xPB2
*11:* 01:57.10
*10:* 01:48.90
*9:* 01:56.57
*8:* 01:55.57
*7:* 02:05.07 x
*6:* 01:47.80
*5:* 02:01.07
*4:* 01:48.72
*3:* 01:56.15
*2:* 01:47.02
*1:* 02:04.77

average: 01:54.37

is anyone going to start posting scrambles again?
I started racing to sub 1:50 because I do not feel it is reasonable to finish the race to sub2 now as I got a sub 1:55 average and that was not too surprising


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 15, 2017)

End of Round 84

One Wheel, sub 3:00: A, 3:24.30 B, 3:08.89 0/3
Cuber314159, sub 1:50: A, 1:54.37 0/3

R85A


Spoiler



1. Bw Lw' Uw' B' L Dw2 B U' Fw B' Rw2 Uw' Fw F Uw R' Fw' U2 D2 B Bw' L Bw' Rw2 B' Lw Uw2 L' Lw Uw2 Rw U Fw Dw2 U' L U Lw U2 Uw2 Lw2 U R D' B' L Lw U2 F Lw Dw L2 Dw2 Fw' Lw F D F' U F'
2. R' Fw2 L Bw Lw' Fw Bw R Dw2 Lw' L2 Bw U Bw' F Uw2 L' Uw' Bw2 R' Fw Dw2 Rw L Dw D' Bw' R2 L2 F' B D2 F Dw' F' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Dw U Rw' Uw' Rw L2 Bw Fw F2 R' F2 D F2 Lw2 Rw R' L' Fw Bw D2 Bw' L2
3. Rw2 Lw Fw2 Lw Rw D2 Fw2 L' Uw F' Fw D2 L2 D' Rw2 B Uw' Fw Lw' Dw2 R' Fw Dw' F' D' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Lw2 R Dw2 B U' Fw F2 B2 Dw' R F2 Rw Uw2 Dw' Bw' F' Rw D Rw R2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Rw Lw U2 F L2 Dw' L2 F Rw
4. Lw U2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 F2 R2 L D2 Rw Uw Fw R B2 Uw2 B Rw2 Bw F2 D' Bw' D Lw2 U' R' D' B' D Rw Fw' Lw' D' R2 B U B Bw' D' Lw' R2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' R2 F2 Dw' F2 L F' R2 U D2 F' Rw Lw' F
5. D2 R' Dw2 U2 Uw' R Rw L2 Bw Lw Dw Rw2 Bw Uw Rw Lw2 R B Fw' D' R Uw Fw' Bw2 D' F' B2 Uw2 Fw L2 Dw' U2 Fw' Uw Lw Fw' U' Fw' Dw' Uw Rw' Lw D' Fw L2 Lw' Rw2 B' F' Dw Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Lw' Fw Lw' Dw' L
6. Dw' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L Bw' Uw2 U2 R Fw' Rw2 B' Rw2 U Rw U F' B U Rw D2 Dw2 R2 F2 L2 Bw' L2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 Lw R2 Dw2 Lw' L R' Bw' L2 U2 R B L2 Bw' F2 Rw' Dw U B F2 D2 F2 D' Bw F' B2 Fw'
7. L D2 Bw' R2 Lw U2 Uw2 Bw B' R2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Dw' D2 L Bw B' Lw2 L' Fw2 Dw' Fw Uw' Lw Rw Dw Fw' Dw U Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 D R' B' Dw R F' Fw2 Rw2 U B' R2 U F2 R2 B' D F' B Lw F B2 Rw B' Fw Lw2
8. L2 D' Dw' U Uw B' U2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw' R2 F2 L F R Uw2 Fw U' Bw L' Rw2 F2 R2 F R2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 D' U R' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' F Bw' R' F2 D Lw2 F Dw Lw2 Rw Uw' F R Rw Lw Bw' R' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 D2 B U2 D2
9. U' Fw2 R' B F Lw F' D2 Rw' B2 Dw2 Fw L Dw2 R2 Lw' F D2 Bw B' Uw' Rw B2 Rw Dw' L Lw' Uw' U' R Rw2 B2 Rw2 D Bw' R' Rw' Lw Uw' Lw' F Uw2 U D2 L Rw2 Lw2 Uw' D' Bw2 F' R' Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Fw Dw B L2
10. Fw Lw B L2 Lw R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 F D B' Bw2 Dw Uw' D2 Rw2 D Fw' U' Rw2 Fw' R' F' L Uw D' Rw Fw' L' Rw' U2 Lw2 U2 Fw D2 Uw' L' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' R2 Lw2 Bw' B Dw Bw' F' Lw' Dw2 Rw2 F B Fw2 D Bw' Dw'
11. Bw' D2 L U2 L Fw' B Dw Lw2 U Dw Lw2 B2 Fw2 Dw L2 Fw Bw R Lw' Bw U F' D Bw F L Rw' Bw2 Fw' B' Dw2 D' Rw2 B F' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 U2 B2 L' Rw' Bw' Fw L2 D' Dw' F' L2 Dw2 Fw' B' Uw2 F' Fw' Dw L'
12. L2 Fw2 Rw' F2 L2 U B2 Fw L2 F2 Uw2 B' U Uw' D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Bw F L D' B F Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 D' U2 B2 Uw' Lw' D Lw2 Uw U Bw Rw2 L2 R2 Bw' Lw2 L2 Uw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' B2 L2 D F Bw2 Dw2 U2 B D'



R85B


Spoiler



1. D2 B' L' Uw R B' D U2 L' U2 Lw Uw2 Dw Lw2 Dw' Uw F' Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 U' Bw2 Rw' Bw Dw' Rw2 Dw' F Uw B2 Lw D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' Uw F2 L R2 Rw U2 Fw2 D2 F D' Dw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 U2 F2 L' R Uw' D2 Fw2 F2
2. R' L2 Uw U' Rw' Bw' Uw Dw Bw2 L2 Lw' R Bw' Fw' Lw' B R2 Rw B' D Rw2 Uw' Lw' Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 Fw' B' D Rw2 Uw2 R Rw' Lw' L2 D2 Lw2 D U L U2 D2 L2 Lw' Bw R2 D B L2 Fw U' Dw2 R Rw2 B' U2 Fw
3. B2 Rw Uw' B' Rw U2 Bw' Rw' L Uw' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 F' B Uw' D' Dw' B2 Fw2 D2 L2 U2 F Lw Rw2 L2 Bw' R F' Bw' Rw2 Lw' F' Lw U D Rw' L Dw2 Lw U2 Bw Uw' Lw' Uw' D' Rw' R2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Fw Bw2 U L Bw' D2
4. Uw2 U2 Lw' U L' U Fw2 Rw F D Dw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' F' Fw2 U2 B Lw D2 L' Lw Dw' Bw' Uw Fw' R' D' Lw' Uw Lw' Bw Lw L Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw' L' Dw D' Rw F2 U2 F' B' Lw2 B2 Uw' F2 Lw' Uw F' Rw' Uw' F' Uw R' Lw2 U
5. Bw' R Rw' B Bw2 R2 U2 F2 B D2 Bw Lw F Dw D' F Fw Lw' R2 U Fw' Rw' R U2 B2 R2 Rw' L Lw' U Rw U Lw D' B' Uw' B U2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 D L2 B Bw U2 Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw Rw' B2 Rw Fw Uw D' L' Rw2 Uw2 L2
6. L' Fw2 Uw B Dw' D Uw Bw Fw2 Rw' Uw R' B Dw' U2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw R' Uw' Fw2 R F D' F Dw' Bw' D Bw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' Lw' U Bw' Uw2 F' Uw2 Dw2 U F' R2 L U' Lw L Dw' Bw' Rw U' Dw2 Lw2 Bw' R' Fw'
7. U' B2 U' R' U2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 B2 R F2 Lw2 R F L Fw Bw' Rw F' Lw U Uw Lw2 D Rw F Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' L2 D F' U' Bw L2 U Rw' B' Lw' Bw2 B' Fw' Rw' F' D2 F2 Bw' R L' U Lw' L' D' Bw F2 Uw' B' U2 Lw'
8. Lw2 Bw' U2 Bw2 L' Uw L Fw R' Lw' F' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw D Fw Rw2 Lw' R2 Dw' Bw' R' Fw Rw' R2 Uw' F D2 Fw Rw F' Lw' F Lw Bw2 Fw' Rw Dw' L F2 Lw R Bw' U2 D' Bw' Uw R' Dw Bw2 B2 F2 R' L Uw F2 L B L
9. Lw' Bw L Rw' Fw Bw2 U Fw' U' B F Bw2 Uw' F' Dw' L Uw' U2 R' F Uw' Fw' F' Bw Lw Rw2 L2 U2 B R2 F D2 Dw2 Uw B2 U2 Lw' Fw2 U2 D' L2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw U' R2 L2 Uw' U2 Dw2 L Dw' Fw2 D' Dw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 F'
10. F B2 R' F' Lw B2 L2 Lw' F R2 Lw L' B2 D Uw2 F Bw2 D2 R F B2 D Bw Fw' Uw R' D' F' D2 L' B' D' F' Uw2 F' Uw Rw2 Fw' L Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' L Dw Rw Uw F2 Lw' B' Lw Fw2 F D' Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw Bw2 F2
11. Fw' Dw Bw2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw Bw Lw' R2 D Lw Rw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 Lw L2 U2 F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Uw' B' L Rw F' Dw' Bw' Lw' F2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Lw' L D2 Fw' Dw2 B2 D Lw Uw Rw L2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Uw' Dw' Lw2 U Rw' U' Dw2 Fw2 R' B2
12. Rw' Lw' F' L2 D' Dw U R' Dw2 B Fw Uw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 D U Rw Dw' L' Lw2 Bw U F2 R' U Rw Fw' Dw Lw L2 U2 B Dw2 L' B D' Dw' Lw R2 U' R Rw' D Dw Uw2 F U' L2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' U' Lw Dw2 B Dw Bw2 B


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 15, 2017)

Round 85A
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 3:06.76 0/3
(2:41.27), (3:47.51), 2:44.25, 2:50.89, 2:42.62, 2:41.57, 3:00.79, 3:21.10, 3:18.96, 3:19.02, 3:46.09, 3:22.30


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 18, 2017)

round 85A
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub 1:50

*12:* 01:51.33 
*11:* 01:52.25 
*10:* 01:54.51 
*9:* 02:00.16 
*8:* 01:56.82 
*7:* 01:49.68 x
*6:* 01:51.45 
*5:* 02:05.57 x
*4:* 02:03.07 
*3:* 02:00.21 
*2:* 01:52.77 
*1:* 01:52.02 

01:55.46


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 19, 2017)

R85A, sub 1:30 (Hoya, Wushuang)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-19
avg of 12: 1:40.799

Time List:
1:43.992, 1:38.206, 1:36.845, 1:41.111, 1:46.474, 1:45.430, 1:37.298, 1:41.362, 1:42.361, (1:51.344,) (1:17.859), 1:34.907

got a Wushuang yesterday. first 5x5 I've bought in almost 2 years. 11th solve is PB single.
R85B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
avg of 12: 1:34.797

Time List:
1:27.626, 1:32.349, 1:40.047, 1:28.313, (1:27.256), (1:49.066), 1:47.535, 1:29.856, 1:27.723, 1:36.692, 1:37.360, 1:40.464

finally starting to improve!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 23, 2017)

End of round 85
One Wheel, sub 3:00: A 3:06.76 0/3
cuber314159, sub 1:50: A 1:55.46 0/3
me, sub 1:30: A 1:40.799, B, 1:34.797 03

Round 86A:


Spoiler



1. R' Uw' Dw2 U2 Lw Rw' Uw' F2 Uw D' B L2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' R' L2 D2 R' B L R Uw U2 Fw F U2 Dw R2 F2 Fw' Lw' R D F U R2 Uw' Lw' Fw B R2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 F' Lw' Fw' U R2 U' Rw F2 Fw2 R' Dw' Rw2
2. B' L2 Fw Uw D2 Dw' L2 B' Rw' D2 Dw' Fw Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' Lw Dw2 U Uw Lw2 Uw' U' Rw' F2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 Bw R2 U2 B Lw' Fw' Bw2 Rw Fw L' Lw' Fw Rw2 R Fw Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Lw U2 Fw Dw L F' L'
3. D2 L' Dw' Fw' Dw B Lw2 L2 Bw' L2 Lw' D Rw Fw2 R2 D2 Lw R2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 R' B2 Rw2 F2 B Dw Fw' Dw L' F' Fw' D Rw' B2 L Rw2 B2 L Uw2 Lw2 L R2 Dw' Uw Fw2 Lw F B2 U2 B2 Uw' U' L Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Rw
4. L2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 F' B L Lw Dw' Rw' D' Lw' D' R Dw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw' D2 R B U Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 F Dw B Rw' R' Fw' B' U Rw2 Uw' F Fw' L Uw2 U2 Dw2 Rw' B' R' F' B Lw2 B F' R' Rw F D L' R D' B2 F2
5. Dw2 D Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 F' Lw B L2 Bw' U' Dw Fw' B L2 Uw2 Bw Dw' U' Uw Rw' R' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Fw U' R2 Lw' D' Fw B R' Fw L2 B' Dw Lw' Dw Bw2 Dw2 L2 R Dw' B Fw2 Rw D' Dw' F' D B Dw
6. D B D2 Rw2 Bw2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 R2 D L2 Bw2 B2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 U' Lw' Fw L2 Uw' Dw2 B R F2 U2 R2 D Uw2 Rw L2 Lw2 Uw' B2 D' Uw Bw2 Fw R2 L' Dw' Rw' L2 B2 L' Fw2 Uw2 B L2 Bw Lw B2 U2 Uw Bw' F2 Fw'
7. Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw U' Bw2 L2 R' Rw' Dw' U' Lw F Rw2 Lw Dw' F D' Uw Fw' Uw R Lw Dw2 Rw Dw' D2 F Dw2 U B' D' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B R' L' Bw Lw2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B Rw' F R F' U2 Lw2 Fw Rw R L' D' Bw R Rw2
8. U B Lw2 Dw2 R2 Rw' Lw2 D' F Uw' F2 R L' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 Dw Bw2 Fw Lw' F Uw2 Bw2 U2 Rw' D Rw' Fw Bw' B2 R2 Fw' Uw B2 D' Lw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B Dw' Rw F U L2 Bw' B Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw' U2 Lw2 F' U' Fw
9. B L2 Bw' Lw2 L' Rw2 Fw L Uw Dw' B' L' Dw' Lw F' Dw' Bw D' Dw' Bw Rw Fw2 U' R2 Fw B' Lw D Rw' U' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R' B' Fw' Lw' U' B Lw F2 U' Lw2 Rw' Fw' Bw Rw2 Dw' L D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Lw B2 Bw' D
10. F Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 L2 U2 Uw2 L2 Uw B' Dw2 B L' R2 Dw' L U' Dw' B2 Dw' Uw2 D2 R B' U2 B2 Dw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 D Uw Dw2 Bw' Lw' Dw2 F' D' Fw' U' D2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 U B2 L' U Dw' Lw2 Bw R' Dw' Lw' Uw' Dw2 D2 Fw'
11. U2 Rw R' B' Fw2 D' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Lw' B U2 L2 Lw' Bw2 F2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw' D2 Fw' F' L B' Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R' Fw Rw R' F' Lw2 U B' F2 U' B' D2 Dw2 Fw L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 U2 Rw B' D2 L' D Uw Rw2 D' Lw' B2
12. Uw U2 Dw Rw' Lw2 U' Lw2 Bw' L Rw Lw' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 U Dw' Rw2 B2 R2 Rw Lw2 Uw Dw' R B' L2 Dw D' Rw' F B2 R Lw' F2 B2 Fw2 Lw' R2 L Fw' B2 U2 Lw L2 U2 L' F' B' U2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 B2 Lw U' Dw' Fw Lw'



Round 86B:


Spoiler



1. F2 L' D2 U F Bw2 D' Bw2 Uw' Fw L2 U' R Dw' D' R2 Dw' F' Rw' F U B' U' Bw U Lw B F' Bw2 L' B' Lw2 Uw2 R' Lw Dw2 Rw2 U2 Uw F' B D' Dw R2 Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw Rw L F' Dw L' R2 F2 L2 Lw' Rw U2 R'
2. Bw' Rw2 Lw F2 R2 Rw U2 F' Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' L F Dw2 Uw Lw2 Uw F' Fw' Lw' B Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Lw' Fw2 L' D' L B2 U' Lw' L' F R U' Fw2 Lw U' D' F2 D F2 Dw' R' Lw' Rw' F Lw F2 B Bw2 Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 D2 Rw
3. R' B' Fw Dw L2 Fw Uw Fw U2 Dw F2 D' Dw L2 U2 F2 Lw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 U F D' Lw2 Uw D2 Fw' U F2 R' D U R Rw B2 Uw Bw' Dw' D2 Rw' D' Fw' U Rw D U2 Uw' F R' U2 Rw' Lw Dw2 Uw' L2 R2 Uw' D2 Fw
4. L2 Bw Rw' Lw' Uw L' B R2 B2 D L2 Lw' Bw2 D2 B' Lw Fw Rw2 B2 Uw L' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' L' Uw2 R' F Fw2 B' Rw L' Uw Fw2 R2 Lw' U B R2 Dw Uw Rw' Fw U Bw' D2 U F L2 D2 Rw' L2 B2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw
5. R2 U2 L F2 D' R B' Lw L2 Bw2 D' Bw2 D F' Lw' D' L U R' B2 Bw' R Uw D Bw2 L Uw D B2 R' Lw U' Dw' R Dw2 U B Uw Dw2 U2 R B' Uw R' Uw2 F' L' B Dw B2 U2 F2 Uw R2 Dw L' Rw2 Fw' L' D2
6. F Uw2 U D2 F2 Rw Fw' F2 B' U2 Dw B Rw' Bw' Dw2 B L' D2 Rw2 R' F Fw Uw Rw' U' D R Fw2 U' R2 Rw' Dw2 F D Dw' L2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw R' Fw2 Bw D Bw Uw' R2 Bw2 F B2 Uw' F Lw F2 Lw' Dw2 B2 Dw' R Fw2
7. Dw B L' Rw D2 Uw L Lw2 Uw' R' Lw2 B' D Fw Dw U' R' Dw2 Lw2 R' Uw' D' L2 D Fw' Rw D Lw' R Fw D R2 Rw' Fw' R U L' Dw2 U' R2 L B Bw Fw L2 U Bw U' F Lw' F R2 Dw D2 Rw D2 L Fw L2 Bw'
8. F2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 D L Dw R2 Lw2 Uw L2 Dw2 F2 Fw Lw' Dw2 L Dw' R' F U2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 B' F Dw' Lw' Fw2 D2 Lw L2 Dw R B U R' Lw U Bw2 Lw' Uw2 U' D2 Bw Dw' Rw F Fw2 Uw Dw F2 B' Lw2
9. R B' Lw2 L' Rw' F' Fw R' Lw2 Uw Lw F' R U2 Lw U D R Lw' F Fw2 Bw' B L2 R' B2 Uw2 B' Fw Dw2 D' Lw Bw2 F' U Bw Fw' R' L2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 L2 R Rw' Dw' U' Uw D2 R B' Rw2 U Rw' Bw F' U Fw2 B' Uw2
10. D' R Dw' Rw' U2 R2 Rw' Fw F B2 U2 L' D' L Uw Fw L2 D' F Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw R2 U' Uw' D' Dw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 L Uw' B' F2 Lw Rw' R' L' U2 Dw L' Rw R B2 Lw Uw2 F R Fw2 B2 Uw Dw' F' Dw U2 Bw' Fw'
11. F2 Uw2 D Lw2 L' Dw Lw2 R' Dw2 Fw D Rw2 D R2 U2 R' B' Bw Uw F' B Uw' F' B2 Bw2 Uw' B2 U B' F2 U Uw' B F U2 L2 Lw D' Uw2 Dw' F Fw' R Bw Lw2 U2 Bw' Rw Fw2 Dw' L' B Uw' D Bw2 B2 Rw Bw Lw L'
12. R2 B Rw' D' Uw2 Lw' Dw F2 Uw' L Bw' Lw2 B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F D' B2 Uw F2 Lw F2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Rw' Fw L D R' U2 D' B2 L' F2 R Fw Uw B Fw2 Bw' Uw2 F2 Rw U' L2 F' Uw2 U' F L' Lw Bw' Fw2 D F2 D2 B' F'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

R86A, sub 1:30, Hoya, Wushuang
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 12: 1:37.148

Time List:
1:42.605, 1:35.973, 1:39.019, (1:22.100), 1:26.698, 1:42.555, 1:35.840, (1:50.061), 1:42.667, 1:33.367, 1:42.324, 1:30.429

R86B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-25
avg of 12: 1:39.342

Time List:
1:45.646, 1:35.398, 1:36.845, 1:37.001, 1:34.225, 1:39.845, 1:34.995, 1:40.623, 1:41.088, (1:50.619), 1:47.754, (1:31.955)

Meh


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2017)

round 64a
cube: wushuang
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:*02:08.67x
*11:*01:49.12x
*10:*01:57.40x
*9:*01:49.81x
*8:*02:06.27x
*7:*01:38.58x
*6:*01:42.50x
*5:*01:43.03x
*4:*01:55.07x
*3:*01:58.43x
*2:*01:56.81x
*1:*01:48.98x

average: 01:52.74


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2017)

I had to dig a long ways for this thread. Let's try and revive it.
Round 86a
Yuxin 5x5 M
Redux
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 2:37.19 (1/3)
2:21.91, 2:36.53, (DNF [Computer crashed]), 2:34.20, (2:18.50), 2:33.06, 2:34.89, 2:45.44, 2:23.58, 2:36.43, 2:34.74, 3:11.07

Two PB singles in there, and starting with the 2:18 is a PB Mo3 (2:28.59) and Ao5 (2:30.51). If you count the solve before this Ao12 instead of the last one that's a PB Ao12 (2:33.26). If you drop the last one that's also a PB Ao100 (2:58.17). I really like this Yuxin M. Very stable and fast.

Round 86b
Yuxin 5x5 M
Redux
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 2:48.38 (2/3)
2:59.28, 2:42.44, 2:38.62, 2:40.67, (3:04.08), 2:54.90, 2:51.63, 2:40.97, (2:36.62), 2:38.29, 2:58.40, 2:58.61


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm getting back into 5x5.
End of round 86
One Wheel, sub 3:00: A: 2:36.19 B: 2:48.38 2/3
cuber314159, sub 1:50: A: 1:52.74 0/3
me, sub 1:30: A: 1:37.148 B: 1:39.342 0/3

round 87A


Spoiler



1. F' Uw Dw R' L Bw2 Dw F Fw R' F2 Rw' F' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw Dw' B' U L' Dw' Lw' U' Lw' Bw2 R2 B Uw Fw2 Uw F U' F2 D R' Bw' Lw' L2 U2 L2 R2 B D' Fw Lw2 D Lw' F Lw Dw2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw' Uw' U2 L' Rw' Fw'
2. Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' B Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 D Rw Dw B2 D' F L' Dw' L Rw' U Uw' D L' U Dw B' F U' B D2 L' D2 L2 U Fw2 F2 Bw Rw R2 U' B Uw' Bw L' Dw' B' Lw2 L R2 Uw2 Bw' U Fw' L2 Rw' Uw D U2 Fw2 F'
3. L U' Fw' B' L2 Dw' F D2 Lw' L2 B Dw' R2 Lw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 L' B2 Rw2 Lw' R' B2 Fw2 Dw' B D' F2 Lw D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw F2 Rw B' Uw' B R' Lw' L' U2 D Uw' Lw' Uw Dw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' U B2 Uw2 R2 F2 U2 D' L Fw R
4. Rw' L' Dw2 Bw Uw F Uw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' Uw' Dw' Fw D B U2 R' Lw Rw' F2 D2 Bw F' U2 Rw' B2 F Fw' Bw2 Dw L R B2 Fw' U Rw' R2 Dw2 U2 Fw Dw2 B L2 Fw' Uw Dw' Lw' L B U Rw Bw2 U' Rw' Bw2 Rw Fw' Bw' L
5. Lw L2 Rw Dw2 U B Bw' R' Fw Uw' U B' R2 F2 R' L2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L B R F2 R' D Fw' Lw Uw' F Bw Lw2 R' F Uw2 Fw R Bw2 Rw' U' R Fw2 D' B F Fw2 Lw2 Fw' F Bw L' Dw' B Bw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 Bw' U2 Uw' F2
6. D2 R2 F' Bw' Fw2 R2 Dw Bw2 F R' Rw' F2 U2 Bw2 L2 Bw L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' U Uw2 Dw L2 F2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw' R' Fw' L' Lw' Rw R' B2 U2 L' D Lw2 D' F' B' Uw' R2 D' L Rw' Lw' Uw2 Lw' B Dw2 Rw Lw' Bw F'
7. Bw2 R' D' L' Bw Uw2 Rw D' Rw F' B2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' B Fw' D B2 Dw2 Bw Fw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' R2 Uw U' Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 R2 Rw Dw Fw' F R Bw D' Uw2 R' Fw R Lw' D Lw2 D' Uw R2 B Rw' U' Fw U2 Uw Fw2 L Lw'
8. Bw Lw' L2 F' D' R' F2 Rw Lw2 Bw' U Rw' Dw B' D' Lw' D' Rw U2 R L D' B R Dw Fw2 D2 L2 B Dw' Uw R' L' Fw' D' B2 L Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 L2 F2 R' U L F2 Uw2 D2 Dw' R' Lw2 D' B Fw2 D' Dw R2 U2 F'
9. Uw2 Fw Rw Bw Rw L' Uw F2 Dw' Rw2 Lw' Bw Dw2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 R' D U2 Lw U2 D2 Lw' Rw F2 L' R' D2 B Bw Lw' R2 L F' L R2 B2 Fw' U Bw2 U' Bw Dw Lw2 Bw' Dw Rw' Fw F U' D' F' Bw D R Fw D R2
10. U2 Dw' Bw Lw2 Rw' R2 F' Fw2 Lw2 F2 B' U2 L2 F Rw Fw2 Dw' Lw R F2 R' Bw' L' Rw D R L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw R D' Fw2 U' L2 Rw U2 Bw U' R D F2 L Rw' B2 D Lw2 Fw B2 L2 Uw' R2 U' D Lw L U' Dw2 R Bw'
11. B R' Rw' D2 U' Fw2 U D2 F2 B2 Bw' R' Bw' R' Uw' B Rw R' B' D2 L' Uw Bw L' Rw R2 Bw' Dw' Uw F' Rw2 R Uw' Fw B D2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' F' L2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 R' L2 Bw U Lw' Bw Lw' F' Bw R Lw' F2 Rw2 Bw F2 U'
12. Dw2 U D2 F' B' Lw2 Uw' L' Bw Uw' Bw' Fw2 B2 Dw' U Uw2 D2 B Dw Bw D2 Rw F' R D2 B' Fw Dw' B' U2 B' F' Dw' Lw' Rw Bw' Dw L2 Uw' B Uw2 U Rw F U Bw2 D2 U Lw2 F' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 F Bw' Uw Dw' Lw2



round 87B


Spoiler



1. Dw Bw' Uw2 L2 B D Uw2 Fw' L Lw2 U' Uw2 L2 U' Rw2 R Lw2 Bw B D2 B' R2 Lw2 D' L2 Bw Dw D Uw Lw2 Uw' R Rw D2 Fw2 R2 Lw' B D' R2 D2 U Dw2 B2 D R' D2 Dw R Rw' Uw' D2 U2 R Fw2 B2 Rw2 Dw' U' R'
2. Bw Fw B L' Dw2 Bw B Uw Bw' L2 Fw' B R U2 R2 L2 U' Dw2 Bw' U2 D Uw Rw R' Fw L Bw2 Dw' U' R' U F' B Lw2 Bw' Fw2 B U F2 Fw' Bw2 D F Uw2 Rw L Bw' Lw' Bw' D Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw L' Rw' D2 Bw2 D R2
3. B Dw Rw' Dw R2 Lw B2 D2 Bw F Lw' R F R L' D' R Fw F' Lw2 Bw2 R' Uw' L' Lw Dw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 B' Rw' Dw2 B' Lw B L R' B' U' F' U D' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' U' Uw' Rw' Dw2 U2 B L' Rw' Dw' D2 Lw2
4. Dw' F2 Uw Fw' L Uw' F2 D' L' Lw2 R Uw' Bw F' D2 R' D U2 Fw' Dw F' U' B' Uw2 F' R Lw' Fw2 Uw B' Dw' U' B' Bw2 F2 Rw' F Lw2 B Lw' Dw F' Rw' B L' U' Bw R2 F2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 D Fw' L2 Uw2 F U Fw2
5. U' B2 F D2 Fw' D2 F' Uw2 B R2 L Lw2 B' D' Uw Lw2 Rw' B' Rw' U2 R U2 B2 Bw' Uw Rw F Uw' B Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw' Fw' Lw' R Rw' Bw' L U2 L Fw' L' Bw L' F2 Rw2 Dw2 R' U2 Dw2 Fw' D2 Rw U D2 B Uw' Lw U2
6. U2 R Dw2 Fw L2 U Rw R Dw2 Bw' Rw' D Rw Dw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' U Fw Dw' Fw2 Lw' R U2 Lw Dw B2 R U Dw Rw' U' Fw Rw R Fw2 U Fw' Rw' U' D2 F Dw F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 Uw R Rw' Fw Bw L2 U' B' D L D'
7. B2 L' Bw' R2 L Rw F U Lw2 Dw2 R' L Fw' L D2 L B' R F2 Rw2 Dw' L' D B Uw2 F2 Uw' L R' Uw' Fw' L2 B' R D' Dw' Fw' Lw Dw2 Fw' Uw Lw Rw' B2 Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' Lw' Uw Fw2 Dw2 F Dw' L' U L2 R D2 Rw2
8. L U' Dw Rw' D' R Dw F L' U2 D2 F Rw' L2 U Uw' L' B R2 F Bw' U' Bw F R' L' Fw L' Dw' L' Lw Rw' R2 Fw' F Dw2 Rw F' R' L' F2 B' Uw' Dw' B2 L Rw Uw' B2 Dw Fw Lw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 L B Lw2 B Bw
9. U2 Bw' Lw U D2 Fw B Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Uw R Fw' R Fw Rw B R F' Rw2 L2 Uw D L' Lw2 Fw' Bw F2 Uw2 B Lw2 L2 R' U Fw B' L2 U2 D Dw R D' Fw' Rw U' Rw' Fw' U Uw Lw' U' R L Bw Fw' B D' Fw2 Bw2
10. Rw2 Fw2 B2 Lw Uw Rw2 B Uw' F' U' Dw L2 Dw' Bw2 R B R D2 Uw2 R L Uw' L2 B2 Uw2 B2 R' Dw F2 R' F' L2 R' D' Bw Fw F2 Dw2 D2 Lw' Dw L D2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 F D' Rw' Fw' Rw D Fw' R' Dw2 Uw' F' B2 Lw
11. D Fw' F Uw' F2 Fw U' L Dw B2 Bw D' U Bw' D B' Uw' R F' D' R' Dw2 R' Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' F Rw2 Dw' Rw' F' Rw' F2 Dw R2 U2 R Lw' B U2 F2 Rw L' U' Bw D2 B2 R2 Lw2 B L' Fw Bw Lw' Bw2 D' U2 Dw2
12. D2 F Lw' L2 Dw' R' Lw' U Dw2 F L Uw2 R U' Bw L2 R' U' L2 Dw L Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' F2 Dw2 Lw Bw Rw' Fw F' Bw R2 Lw Uw2 F' U D' L2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 Lw2 Uw' Dw2 Lw2 L Rw B Lw2 Dw' Bw' Dw U D2 R' F Fw'


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2018)

Round 87a
Yuxin M, Redux
To sub-3:00
Ao12: *2:42.58 (3/3)*
2:37.32, 2:29.59, 2:45.76, 2:59.39, (3:26.56), (2:22.45), 2:41.38, 2:36.77, 2:48.46, 2:49.48, 2:32.68, 2:45.01
Ao100 is down to 2:48.36

Round 87b
Yuxin M, Redux
To sub-2:30, 'cause why not.
Ao12: *2:29.81* (*1/3*!!! Did NOT think I would get that!)
2:16.25, (2:48.94), 2:22.92, 2:37.24, 2:37.53, 2:39.64, 2:19.49, 2:25.54, 2:23.24, 2:28.74, 2:47.47, (2:09.08)
Solves 7-8-9 are PB Mo3 (2:22.76). Otherwise my "best" and "current" columns in cstimer all match:
Single 2:09.08
Ao5 2:25.84
Ao12 2:29.81
Ao50 2:41.63
Ao100 2:44.79
Ao500 3:11.87
Progress is awesome!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2018)

R87A, sub 1:30
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-11
avg of 12: 1:37.742

Time List:
1:39.390, 1:32.939, 1:43.567, 1:35.138, 1:29.959, (1:45.643), 1:44.462, 1:45.614, 1:41.793, 1:31.524, (1:25.117), 1:33.032

R87B
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-13
avg of 12: 1:35.427

Time List:
1:38.190, (1:43.393), (1:25.422), 1:35.496, 1:39.333, 1:41.777, 1:30.795, 1:42.059, 1:31.582, 1:29.850, 1:32.391, 1:32.798


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 19, 2018)

End of round 87:
One wheel, sub 3:00: A 2:42.58 Graduation! sub 2:30: B 2:29.81 
Me, sub 1:30 A 1:37.742, B 1:35.427

Round 88A


Spoiler



1. Fw2 U L' F2 Bw2 U Lw Rw U2 Dw2 Rw2 U' R U' Bw' Rw2 F' Bw2 U2 Bw R2 U2 D' Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' U' B2 Rw' D2 L B' Uw2 Lw2 L' F' D' Dw Rw L2 Dw U2 Lw2 Dw' U' R B2 L' D' Dw U' F Fw2 D Uw' F L'
2. R' Lw2 U Dw' Fw2 B Uw' F Fw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Bw R2 B2 Fw U' L' F R' Lw2 Fw' L' R' Bw' Lw' F' U2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' Rw' D' B' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw Bw2 Uw L' R' F D' Lw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L Fw' Bw' B2 Uw2 Dw Rw' Uw2
3. Bw' L2 Uw Fw' B2 Bw' Uw B' Lw' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 Uw Rw Bw R Fw2 B' Rw L Bw2 D' Fw R Lw' Uw' U Rw Dw U' B L R' Rw' F' Lw Uw' B' F Lw' Uw Dw2 B2 Lw Bw L' Uw Fw B2 R Uw Bw Dw D2 Lw2 Fw' U L2 D2 R'
4. D Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw R Lw2 Bw' R' Dw D2 B2 F2 Fw' U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' U Rw2 F' U2 Lw2 Dw' F' U R Rw Bw' Lw' U2 B U2 Bw2 L' Bw D R' Lw' L Uw2 Rw' B' Lw2 B2 D Dw' U' Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 L U2 R2 Fw' R'
5. B2 R' L2 Uw' U B' Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw U' D Dw' B2 U' B' L2 F B' U' Fw2 B Bw2 Uw' Bw Fw' R' Dw B2 Fw U' D2 B2 U2 L Lw2 Bw L' B2 R' D2 U Fw2 B Bw Rw Dw2 F2 B' D L2 Dw' L2 Rw' U2 Rw2 L D2 R Bw'
6. B Fw' D' U' Fw' F' Bw U2 D' Dw' Uw2 Rw D2 F Uw F2 Dw L' U' Bw2 B2 Lw U Fw2 L2 Lw R' D Bw2 Fw' R2 Fw' B F2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Uw U' Lw2 Uw' Lw L' F Fw L D Dw' B' D U2 L2 U Bw Rw' L Fw L2 R2
7. Bw2 D U' L R' Uw' F2 Dw2 F2 Rw Fw' R' U2 Rw2 Lw' R Bw2 D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw Fw' U2 D Fw' R2 Bw2 R F2 L2 R2 F R Lw2 L' Uw Rw2 B F' Bw2 U Dw F2 Lw2 Bw Rw R' Uw D' U Bw' B' R' Rw' Lw2
8. L R' Fw R' B2 R' Dw' F Rw' B' Rw' Lw' L F R2 U' R2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw B2 D' B2 U Uw2 F Lw' R Rw D2 Lw' D2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 R Lw' Rw L' Bw D' Rw2 L' U Rw2 U Uw' Bw2 U Rw' L' Fw2 F U Fw'
9. D2 Fw2 Lw L2 Uw Bw Rw Bw' Uw' F' D2 Bw' F' Dw' D Uw Rw L' B' D2 Dw F' R' B2 Lw' F' Uw Bw F2 Fw U2 L2 F' Rw R' Dw' Lw' B2 L Dw' L Bw' R2 U2 Lw2 R B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' L2 Bw B Rw' F' Fw' Bw
10. Rw Uw F B Lw Fw2 Dw' Rw' Fw' U2 B F2 L Uw' F' U' D' F2 Rw U B2 Lw' D2 U2 Bw2 Lw' F2 Lw' Dw' Bw' U2 B2 R Uw2 L' Bw' Lw D' U' F2 Bw2 Fw U' F' Dw U2 B' F' Rw2 L' Dw Rw2 Uw B' D2 Rw L R2 Bw2 Rw'
11. R Fw2 U' D2 L' R F' R' Rw D Bw2 D2 Rw' R Dw Rw' D2 Bw Rw' Lw2 Fw' Lw' D Fw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' Uw Dw' Rw2 R Bw U2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Bw U' L' U2 D2 Uw2 L F L R Dw' Uw F2 D L2 Rw2 Lw' U' Fw2 B F' Uw' Rw2
12. F' Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 B R' Rw2 U Rw2 F2 Lw2 B2 L Bw B Uw' Bw2 D Bw Fw' Rw' B L' Bw D' R L' U Uw' Bw2 Uw' B Bw' U' Bw2 B' Dw F2 B2 R Rw2 Uw R Rw Dw' R2 U' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw D' F' Fw2 Rw U' D Uw2 Lw'



Round 88B


Spoiler



1. U' Bw' Lw2 R' F' Uw' B2 U' Dw Lw2 Bw' D' B2 Rw' Lw U2 Lw' Rw2 B2 U' D Uw2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw2 B2 Lw U' D' Rw2 B' F' R' L' Rw F' R2 Lw Rw Fw2 U2 Fw Bw R Lw F R2 U Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' Lw' Dw2 F2 Rw B2 L Fw2
2. Lw2 Fw' B2 R2 U D' Lw Rw2 U' Rw Lw' D2 Bw U' Bw' D2 L D' Rw' Dw Fw2 L2 Bw' U' Fw2 U' D R2 F' Uw' B' R' Fw2 Dw' Uw F' D2 F2 Uw D' Dw2 U2 F Fw2 L' U' B R2 Uw2 B D2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 R' U L Rw
3. R Rw D B' Rw' B2 F' L2 F2 Fw2 Lw' F2 B' Bw' L Bw Rw' Lw2 U' Dw' Uw' Fw' Bw Uw Fw' Lw U B' Rw2 Fw Lw2 Fw' F' U D' Bw Uw Rw2 D Fw' Uw2 D' B Lw' Rw2 L D Lw' U B' Uw2 Rw U2 Bw2 B2 L' B' F R L
4. Dw2 B' Rw' B2 R Fw' D Fw Bw2 Lw D2 R2 Bw B' Lw2 F' Uw' Fw D2 Rw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D Lw2 Dw2 Bw Lw' Uw Rw' Fw D' Uw' R' F U D2 Lw2 D2 Bw' B2 F' Dw' Rw' Lw' B' D2 R Rw' F U2 Bw2 L Dw' R' Fw2 D Dw' F
5. L' Fw B2 Bw L' B Fw U' F2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Dw2 L R' Uw2 Bw' U2 Fw' B' U' R' Bw2 Uw' Fw U2 F' Uw2 R' Bw Lw Uw' U' Dw Bw2 Lw Bw' D2 U Bw' D' Uw Rw R2 U2 F' D F2 L' U' F L B2 Rw' U' Dw2 L2 Dw Bw Rw2
6. Uw Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw' F2 Uw' U2 D Bw2 R' Lw2 U F2 B Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 F Fw Rw2 F Dw Uw Lw B Fw R Dw2 Rw' Lw U2 Rw2 R2 L' Uw2 Fw L Dw' L Uw Lw2 L' D2 U' Fw Uw2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Rw' Dw L Fw2 Dw2 Rw'
7. L2 Fw2 B D Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw R Lw' Rw D' L' Fw2 F Uw' Lw' Fw2 Lw R Dw' U L2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw F R' Fw2 R D2 L U Bw' D2 Lw2 B F' L' F' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw Bw Dw Lw' B2 Dw U' R Uw L2 F' B' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2
8. F' D2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' L2 D2 F' D Fw2 D' U2 Rw' Fw2 R L D Uw' Fw' Rw Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw' Rw R F L2 B' Lw' B2 Rw Bw Fw B R' Fw F Dw2 L' Uw L U2 Rw2 L Dw' Rw2 L Uw' Bw2 U' F' L' Fw2 D2 L2 Lw2 R
9. Uw2 F2 Lw2 D Bw Uw' D2 U L F' R Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw' B Lw' L Bw2 F2 D2 Lw2 L' U' R' L Dw2 Bw2 L2 B F Fw D Fw Rw2 Lw Uw' D' L' D' Bw Rw2 D2 F2 Lw' D' Rw' B Bw U2 Rw R' L2 Lw B Bw R2 Dw2
10. L Dw Rw' L2 Uw Rw' Dw2 B2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw' U B' Lw2 B2 F2 Fw Lw' Bw L2 Fw Lw D' Fw L2 Uw' Rw D Uw2 R' F2 Lw' L Uw D' Bw' Fw B' U' Uw2 D2 R' D' Rw' L Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R Dw Bw2 Lw' R' Rw Uw F' Rw L
11. U Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 B2 U' Uw' Lw U R Fw2 B2 Dw' B D B2 Uw2 Fw' U Uw Dw2 Rw' Bw2 D Fw U Dw F2 Fw L F' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' U' Lw' L2 Dw D L' U Bw R' D Lw2 Uw' Lw2 U' Uw' D Bw2 R' Bw2 L' Rw2 B Lw2 Uw'
12. R B2 R' D2 Lw2 Bw L Rw U2 Lw' R2 U2 Fw Rw' B Fw' F' D' B F2 Rw' Dw' F Fw Rw' Uw' F' B' U' Dw' R' F2 U D2 Dw' B' D L B' L' B' Bw2 R F2 Lw' Rw' B2 Fw U Dw2 F2 Dw Lw' Bw' B2 R U Rw Dw2 Fw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 19, 2018)

R88A, sub 1:30
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-19
avg of 12: 1:35.950

Time List:
1:33.407, 1:35.039, 1:35.692, 1:34.301, 1:41.896, 1:28.470, (1:45.720), (1:27.230), 1:40.802, 1:32.491, 1:37.058, 1:40.339

Good, but lots of mistakes.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2018)

Round 88a, to sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:43.42 (0/3)
2:33.16, 3:07.01, 2:30.47, 2:44.30, 2:29.36, 2:41.93, 2:36.35, 2:47.48, 2:54.73, (DNF[timer malfunction]), 2:49.38, (2:24.20)

Round 88b, to sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:43.52 (0/3)
2:49.14, 2:34.28, (DNF(Bumped timer)), 2:52.49, 2:53.34, 2:59.21, 2:37.79, 2:25.67, 2:56.65, (2:19.34), 2:41.06, 2:25.54


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2018)

R88B, sub 1:30 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-24
avg of 12: 1:31.744

Time List:
1:32.757, 1:32.534, 1:32.974, (1:37.715), 1:29.366, 1:33.035, 1:32.899, 1:33.736, 1:32.325, 1:30.788, 1:27.024, (1:22.305)

PB!! also very consistent


----------



## CarterK (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm going to start this week.

Race to sub 1:25

88A: 1:27.29
1:34.72 1:30.63 1:31.12 1:31.75 1:29.81 1:23.19 1:25.64 1:18.41 (1:37.93) 1:19.30 1:28.34 (1:11.93) 
Bad start.

88B: 1:23.41
1:28.30 1:24.96 (1:31.03) 1:27.86 1:20.96 1:26.78 1:23.04 1:25.63 1:08.91 (1:00.48) 1:30.75 1:16.87 



PB single and counting 1:08. PB is a fail though because I had Niklas and did sune Jperm.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2018)

Meant to do this yesterday
End of round 88:
One Wheel, sub-2:30: 2:43.42, 2:43.52 0/3
Me, sub 1:30: 1:35.950, 1:31.744 0/3
CarterK, sub 1:25: 1:27.29, 1:23.41 1/3

Round 89A:


Spoiler



1. D2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 L2 Uw Bw L2 Rw' Bw Fw' L' B2 R2 Rw' U' D Uw F Lw' D Bw2 Fw2 Uw U' Dw' R L' Dw2 Rw' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' Dw' D2 L' D2 U L2 B' L R2 Bw2 B' Uw L' D' F2 Bw' Dw L2 D Bw' Lw' D2
2. D' Bw2 Rw' U D Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 D' B D' Lw2 R Fw F R' B2 L' Rw Bw' L2 Fw' Dw F L U R Rw F2 R D U' R Lw' Bw Dw R2 Rw2 B Rw Bw2 F' Dw' Fw2 L' Lw R F Fw' Bw L2 U Dw R2 Uw' U Rw' Fw Lw2 Fw'
3. Uw Lw' Uw2 Dw2 F' R Dw R' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 L Fw2 Rw Uw B' Bw' U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw B' U2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' Lw' L' Fw Dw L' Bw' R L Fw2 L D F' R2 L' U2 Rw' B' R2 Bw2 Lw' Fw' D' Dw Lw2 B' R Dw' Lw2 B' Dw Lw'
4. Bw' B Uw2 D B' Bw D2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw D2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw Bw U2 Dw2 R2 B' Lw B Dw' B U2 F' U Fw' U Uw' R' Dw2 Rw Lw' Bw2 Uw B Dw' Lw2 B2 U Uw2 D' Dw' R' Dw2 R Rw2 Dw' Rw Fw' U' F' D U2 R2
5. Fw Uw' R' B' Bw U2 D Uw' Bw B L2 B' Bw U' Bw L Bw2 R F Lw U' Dw' F Uw' D' Dw B2 Lw R' Uw U2 B U' Rw' L' Dw' R2 D Bw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' F' D' F' D L2 U' Fw B Rw' R2 Lw2 L2 Uw
6. Dw' Bw2 R2 L' F U' Dw' Uw' Bw2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F Fw' Lw2 U2 L' Rw2 D' F2 Fw L Dw F' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw L' R Dw Uw' L2 D' Dw2 R' Fw2 Uw' D' Dw2 B Bw Dw2 F2 U' Dw D' Lw F' Uw' U Rw Lw' L Bw Rw' U Dw'
7. B2 Dw' Uw2 L' Fw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw' F2 Lw2 L Dw2 L Bw Lw' L2 D B' L Rw Lw2 F L Dw Fw Rw F2 D Bw Lw R' L' Rw Dw2 Fw' F U Lw L2 F2 D B' Rw2 B2 F' Rw' B F U2 Dw' F' U2 Lw Rw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Bw'
8. L2 Lw Rw' Fw2 L' Lw Fw Dw2 Uw' B' R2 L' U Rw Dw Rw Fw D2 B2 Rw2 R2 Dw D Lw Dw Rw B' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 D' Rw2 L Uw Fw' U2 Rw2 U2 Dw R2 Lw' Fw B' U D' Bw' Lw2 U D2 Bw2 Fw' L' Bw' B Lw' L' U2 Bw' B'
9. F2 U2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' B2 D' R Bw' F Fw2 D Bw2 Dw' B D' Uw2 Rw' D' U2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 R' U Lw' Rw2 R2 B Dw Uw' L' B' Dw2 L2 Rw' U Uw' Rw2 Lw2 D2 U F' Lw F' Lw2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw' B D' Lw' B' Dw2 U
10. D' Fw B' U F2 B2 Dw' Rw2 U Bw Lw' Fw2 F' D' F2 Rw' Lw' Bw Uw Bw L U R U' Lw' Rw Dw Uw R Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' R2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw2 Fw2 B' F2 D' Uw2 Fw' F2 Dw U2 B2 Uw' U' R2 L Lw2 Uw F2 Bw Dw Lw' Rw' L
11. Bw U2 Rw Dw2 Fw' Dw U2 Bw2 Lw U' F' Bw' U2 Bw' L' F' Bw Lw' F U' R' Uw B Uw' Bw' D2 B Lw B' Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' U' Rw Uw' Dw' R L2 Rw' Lw Uw' Rw' Uw Lw2 D2 Uw' F' Fw' L2 Lw Uw2 Lw Fw2 B' L2 Bw Rw D
12. D' R' F' U' F2 Fw' R2 Fw2 D Lw B' Lw2 Bw Rw' R D' Bw Fw2 Lw' Uw Lw2 Bw' F Lw D Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Lw U' B' Dw' Lw R2 B2 Bw Rw D U' B D' Lw' U' R' Dw L Fw2 Uw U' Lw F2 Fw L Dw' Uw Fw



Round 89B


Spoiler



1. Fw' U Dw Fw' L' Uw' Lw' Fw2 R2 B' U' Dw' Lw' B Rw' F' L2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' U Lw Bw' Lw' D Rw D' R Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw Dw2 Fw B2 F Bw' D Lw' F2 Dw2 B2 U2 Bw' Rw2 Uw L Rw' Fw' L Uw R D2 Lw2 Fw' U F' Fw Uw B2
2. R Dw2 Uw D2 B' Uw2 U D' R' Uw' Dw' B Dw' Bw' Dw F R' Dw2 U2 Fw' L Dw2 L Bw2 B F2 Dw' D U Fw2 Bw2 R Bw2 F2 L Fw2 Lw R2 Bw' U2 Uw D Dw' Rw' B' D' Uw2 Dw' F' D B Uw' Fw' Dw2 B2 Rw' Fw' F' Rw Lw2
3. Uw Fw Bw' D R' Uw2 B D' U' Fw2 F2 L' R2 D' R' L' U' Uw F R' Uw2 F' Bw' D Dw B' U' B2 U2 L' Dw2 B D2 B F Uw2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw' Rw B R2 D2 L' B' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' Uw U' L2 U' L' F2 Lw' Rw
4. B2 U' Lw Bw2 L' R2 F2 D' Uw Dw L2 D L2 Bw U2 Uw B2 U B' R2 L Uw2 R Fw2 Lw2 F2 Uw L Fw2 B U Bw Dw D Lw' L' D Uw' Lw' D' F' Uw2 R Dw' D2 B' Uw' Lw' B Uw2 L' F Rw' L' U2 Rw' Lw' Bw2 B' D'
5. Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 U2 R' Bw2 F2 Lw Uw' F2 Lw Bw2 Dw' D2 L F2 B' Fw' U2 Uw' Dw B2 L2 Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' R D L' U' Fw' B' R D2 U2 Bw' Dw' Fw' Bw2 Rw' D' L2 Bw U2 D Bw U2 F D Uw L Rw' B' Lw' Rw B Bw R'
6. Rw R' Uw' F2 Bw2 L' Bw' Dw U Fw R' Rw' F L' Lw2 Fw U D' B' Bw2 Rw2 R' B Lw Dw D Fw Rw2 Dw D' R' L U Dw2 R Bw2 Dw Fw2 Dw Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 Rw Lw2 Bw2 U' Lw2 U F2 B' L2 Rw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Bw' R Dw' B
7. Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw' B Lw2 B2 Uw' Rw B2 Rw Bw' D' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F2 L' Dw R' Rw D2 Uw2 B L' D' Fw' Uw2 Bw U' Dw' R Uw' Rw U2 B2 Uw2 U2 D L2 Dw' R2 Bw' R2 Fw' Bw' D Fw' Rw Lw' L B D B2 D2 Rw Lw' L' Uw'
8. Dw U' F' B' Fw2 L R F2 Dw' F' Uw' U' L Rw Fw F' Dw B F Rw2 L R2 Bw2 B2 Fw2 Lw Dw' L2 Fw2 U2 Uw B2 D Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' F2 B' R' Dw2 R' Lw' D2 Dw' R Dw B Dw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 R' Lw' B' F R2 L' F' R'
9. U2 Bw Dw Uw Bw2 D Bw' Dw' R' L' Dw' Fw2 F' Bw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw2 F Dw L2 U F R' U Uw R D2 F U D2 L B' U2 R2 Lw2 D B Fw2 L' D Fw Bw' Rw D2 Fw L Lw Bw2 B2 Rw2 B' Lw' D Lw2 B2 F Fw Bw2
10. R U' Bw U' Rw L' Uw U2 F2 Lw B2 Uw2 B' F2 Lw D2 Rw Bw2 B U2 L' D2 B D Dw Fw Lw' B' Dw L2 U Fw Bw2 R2 F Dw' F' Lw2 U2 Lw2 Bw' U' Dw' Rw2 L2 R2 D' Fw' U' Bw2 R2 Dw' Rw D2 Rw2 L2 Bw' L Rw2 D'
11. R2 L2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' R' Uw2 Bw2 B Dw2 R' F2 Fw' Uw2 Bw U Rw Fw F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw' B2 L Uw' Lw F L Dw' Lw2 U2 Rw L2 Dw' Lw F' D F2 B' Dw2 Lw' Fw' F' L U2 Rw Bw2 Dw B Uw' Lw Uw' B2 Dw2 D B2 F
12. Fw' Rw2 Bw D L2 Lw Uw F2 Rw U2 Fw B' F Uw2 Fw2 U' R F2 D' Rw' D Dw' R' Bw Fw' L Lw' B2 Fw' D2 L' F' B2 R Dw2 U B' U' D2 L D Fw' Uw' F Fw2 U Lw D2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw Rw B Fw' F U2 Fw2 R2 B Dw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 27, 2018)

Round 89A, sub 1:30
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-27
avg of 12: 1:34.688

Time List:
(1:25.627), (1:44.844), 1:32.420, 1:35.126, 1:36.610, 1:25.879, 1:38.553, 1:38.212, 1:37.175, 1:36.366, 1:36.192, 1:30.351

good

R89B
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-4
avg of 12: 1:35.207

Time List:
1:36.782, 1:28.312, 1:34.643, 1:36.440, 1:29.940, 1:39.270, (1:45.610), 1:34.500, 1:38.861, 1:39.415, (1:23.159), 1:33.902


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 3, 2018)

Round 89A, sub 2:00
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-2
avg of 12: 2:06.97

Time List:
(2:19.17), 2:16.09, 1:59.46, 1:59.73, 2:12.36, 2:05.11, 2:07.05, (1:56.97), 2:07.45, 2:06.53, 2:09.66, 2:06.25
Good, 2:05 should have been sub 2 but i messed up parity


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2018)

Round 89a, sub-2:30
Yuxin M, Redux
Ao12: 2:35.89 (0/3)
2:31.05+, 2:23.94, 2:31.02, (2:21.58), 2:42.89, 2:51.36, 2:51.23, 2:31.44, (2:59.47), 2:41.77, 2:28.69, 2:25.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2018)

End of Round 89
One wheel, sub 2:30: 2:35.89 0/3
JAGC, sub 2:00: 2:06.97 0/3
Me, sub 1:30: 1:34.68, 1:35.20 0/3

Round 90A


Spoiler



1. Uw' L2 Lw Uw' Lw' F' D' Dw2 Rw Bw Uw L' F' D R D2 Uw F Lw2 D' Uw Fw' L2 Uw2 Lw L2 F' Bw' Dw' B2 Bw Dw B L' U' B' Dw Rw Bw2 D Fw U Uw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' F' D' B L2 D' B2 U2 Dw B L' Lw' F' D Uw2
2. B L R2 U' Fw' D' B Rw2 Dw D B' Fw2 Rw' F' U F U2 Lw Uw Rw2 D' B' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw' B2 L Fw2 L' Uw Dw2 Rw R2 D2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 Bw D' Fw' Lw' B2 Rw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 D2 Fw' B2 D' Lw' Bw2 D Dw' Uw' U' B Bw' R'
3. D2 Bw B' Lw2 D Uw2 R2 Bw' B2 D' Fw Lw2 U2 Fw' U' Lw Fw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 D2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw' B2 D' Fw Bw Lw U Rw' Lw' B L2 R Rw2 Bw2 F L U2 Dw2 Uw' L' B' Uw' Bw' D2 L' Uw' B2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L R2 Lw2 U Bw'
4. F' Lw B2 Lw2 B R2 F Bw B' R' Dw U' D Rw' R2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Dw' D F2 B' Fw Dw2 Fw R2 Fw' D' Uw2 F Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw L' Bw Lw2 Fw Dw' U2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 R' U' R Fw U' Lw' Fw2 L' R' Lw2 F Bw' D2 Bw'
5. Lw2 Fw U' Uw D2 B Dw2 F' Lw' Fw' F L' Bw' L Fw' B Rw' Bw2 R' D2 Rw' Fw U Lw D2 B2 R D' U2 Lw2 U D R D F' U' B L D' Fw B2 Bw' Lw2 B' R Bw Dw L2 Dw L' U2 Rw' U' Uw D' Lw U' Uw2 Rw Fw2
6. Fw' L B2 Uw D2 Fw Lw2 Bw' R' Fw L' R' U R' L2 Dw R D U' B2 Bw Fw' Dw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Lw Dw Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 F D' B2 Bw2 Uw' F Lw2 Dw' Lw' Uw2 U2 L' B' Fw2 Uw' B2 L' Rw2 U Bw Lw' Dw2 Fw' L' Dw2 U' Fw2 Rw2
7. Bw' F Dw Uw Fw' U L2 Dw' Uw F' Fw Bw2 L' Rw Lw2 Uw F Rw2 F2 Rw2 U2 Bw Dw F' Dw2 Bw2 L' Uw F R2 Bw Uw' L2 Bw2 R' Bw' Fw Rw2 U Bw Rw2 L Lw2 B2 D2 F2 Dw D L' Uw F2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw B' Rw2 Uw Bw R' Uw'
8. Fw L2 Dw2 Uw R' U' L Uw' Dw' Fw2 D' R' D2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Dw Lw2 R D2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 L2 B D2 B F' U' Fw2 D2 Bw2 L' Uw' B' U Dw2 Bw F Rw2 D L2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 L' F' Bw R2 F2 D2 R' Bw' Lw Uw2 L' Rw Uw D2
9. D B' R' F' B' Bw2 D2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 L' R D' Lw' U Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' D2 B2 Uw' B' Fw2 D Bw' Dw' U2 Uw2 R Dw2 F' Rw' D2 Rw R' D' L F' B U2 F2 R' D Rw2 B2 Lw' B2 Dw Uw' R L2 Fw' Bw' Uw U' D2 B2 Uw
10. Lw' Rw2 R Dw' F Rw' D2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw R' U2 Fw2 U Rw' Fw L R' Lw' D Dw2 L' Bw Fw' D' Uw' Lw F2 B2 R L U' Lw F2 Rw' Bw' L' F' L' Bw Uw F2 Lw2 Rw B2 R2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 U2 B R Lw U' Uw2
11. D2 L' Rw B' Uw Rw F D R2 Fw2 D Uw L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Lw Rw2 B' Rw B Lw2 D' B' Lw' B2 L2 Bw2 F' U2 B L2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' D' Rw' F2 Fw U2 R Dw Bw2 B D' F Bw' Rw2 D B' F2 Uw Rw' U Rw Dw' Fw2 Lw' R Fw'
12. R Lw Dw D' L' Bw Lw Uw U2 Fw U Bw' U2 Bw2 Dw' F R' Lw' Rw2 Fw' D' U Dw' Fw F2 Uw F2 B2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw2 R U F' Dw Bw' Lw' U' F2 Lw2 B' Fw Lw' Fw2 Rw' Uw U Dw2 F' Lw2 Fw Lw' F' Rw' D Fw' Dw' Fw2


Round 90B


Spoiler



1. L2 D2 B Uw' B Lw' U' Bw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 R D2 Bw F' B' Fw D Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw R' L D2 Dw2 Uw2 U B' Rw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' D R Uw2 Lw F Uw' Rw2 U' D2 F Fw2 Rw' Lw2 R Bw2 D' U Rw2 L' Lw' B Fw Dw R' Bw2 U' Lw
2. Bw2 U' F2 B' Fw2 D2 U Uw' Bw Dw Bw' B' Lw2 Uw2 B2 U' Lw2 R2 F B' R L2 Rw Fw' Lw' F D' U Dw Rw2 U Bw' D Rw R Fw F2 Bw D Bw Fw2 R Lw' B2 L B2 D' Uw B' F' Bw Dw2 R' Bw' Fw B R2 Dw Fw' F'
3. L' R2 Dw' U' R' U' Rw D Dw2 L2 R2 U R F D' Uw Bw2 Rw R B2 Rw2 B' Bw U B D Dw L F D2 F Dw2 U2 Bw Rw' B2 R' Uw' R Bw U2 R L2 Fw' B Lw2 Rw Bw2 B2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Dw B Bw D2 Rw R2 Uw' Bw'
4. R L Rw2 F' L' Rw2 F' Bw' Uw F B R Dw' Uw' U Lw' B2 Fw Dw' Fw R2 Bw2 Fw' F2 B R B2 Uw Bw' Lw' Rw B Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Uw' Rw L2 Uw R2 B U Dw Bw2 B2 U Bw Uw Fw B Lw' Uw' R2 L' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw'
5. Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw' U' D B' Fw F2 Rw R' Bw Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 Dw2 F2 Fw Dw F' Lw' Rw2 L F' Uw' Fw Bw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 D' B R D2 Dw2 Bw2 R Rw2 U' Bw2 F Fw Dw D Bw' B Lw L R' U2 Dw' Bw Fw' F
6. Rw Dw D' F' U' Uw' Lw' R' F2 Fw' Bw U2 D' Uw Dw2 Rw Uw D U2 B Lw U2 R2 L2 Fw' F' B' D Fw2 Lw' U2 R B' U' Bw2 Lw' Fw L Dw' D Rw' D2 U' Uw2 Fw2 F' L Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Bw B R2 Uw R2 F' Dw' L U'
7. B L2 Lw2 Dw' F2 Bw B R Rw U' F R' U2 Dw F U R2 Lw L' F Uw L2 Rw' Fw Lw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' B' L Rw' R2 Uw2 Dw U2 Rw B2 Lw L2 Bw2 B' F' Rw2 R U2 Lw' Fw D2 F R U L2 Rw Dw Fw' U' R U2 Bw R'
8. U2 Fw' D F' Fw U' R2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw L Lw F Lw Dw2 F2 U2 L Uw2 Rw' D Lw' L2 F2 U Lw U' Dw2 R Rw' D' Fw2 Dw D L2 U' F Fw' L Bw' B U' D2 Fw U' Uw D' L R' Uw2 R2 F2 Rw D' Rw Lw2 L' B
9. B R2 Bw Uw Fw2 U' Uw L Bw Dw2 Rw' L Bw Lw2 Fw' U2 D' R2 L Rw' B Bw' Dw' Bw L' U2 Rw' B' D' Uw2 Lw' Bw Dw Rw B' R B R B2 Fw2 U Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw Lw' L Bw' Rw Bw U2 F U' D Uw' B' F Lw' B2 Fw2
10. Rw' Bw' F2 D' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' U2 Dw' L F' D Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 Dw Fw2 R' L' Fw U2 R Fw2 Dw' Bw R2 Dw' Fw2 L' Uw L' Dw Lw2 B Dw R2 Uw2 Dw' D' Bw' Uw' L2 Uw Bw' Rw2 D F2 L' F2 B Dw Bw2 Dw Rw L2 Uw
11. D' U2 Bw2 B2 D' Lw D2 Lw U' Rw2 F L F Rw Uw Bw' R2 B' Uw' D' U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 F Fw2 B2 Rw' U R' Uw2 Dw2 F' Bw Lw2 Fw2 Lw R2 Rw B2 Uw B R Rw' Dw U Fw2 Rw Dw2 B' Fw Rw U2 D2 L' Lw Rw2 Bw2 D L'
12. U Dw2 Rw L2 Dw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' L' Dw Lw Dw2 Fw Lw' F Bw U2 Uw' D' F Uw R L Lw' Fw D R2 Bw D Uw2 F2 U2 D' L2 Bw' R Rw' Dw2 Lw' U2 Uw Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' R2 B R L2 Lw2 B' Rw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Dw' R'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Ordway Persyn said:


> End of Round 89
> One wheel, sub 2:30: 2:35.89 0/3
> JAGC, sub 2:00: 2:06.97 0/3
> Me, sub 1:30: 1:34.68, 1:35.20 0/3
> ...



Hi,
I am just wondering if this thread is still active, and if the scrambles that were posted on February 4 are still legit? or if new scrambles will be posted? Thank you.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Seeing as this thread as been dead for a few weeks, I have decided to see if I could revive it. If anyone, such as Ordway Persyn would like to take over that will be completely fine, just let me know. If I do not hear anything, I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday/Saturday. Enjoy!



Spoiler: Round 91 5x5 scrambles



1. Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 U D' R Rw' U' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U B2 U' L B' U2 R2 F2 Fw' D F2 Uw2 Bw Dw' D Fw L2 U' Dw' Rw' B2 R' D2 Uw Rw' D' Fw Bw' U L Rw' Uw Rw' Fw B2 Uw2 Fw' D Fw2 Uw2 R U2 R' F' Uw' F2 Fw U'

2. Uw Fw F2 R2 L Bw' D' R' L2 Dw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw D2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 R F' Fw2 D Lw Dw U' L U' L' Lw Uw Bw F2 Lw Uw' L' B' U2 Lw2 Dw' D F2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Uw F Bw' Rw' Bw2 R2 F L F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2

3. D2 L2 Rw Uw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' L' R' Dw' Lw' U F' Dw F' Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw B' Rw' Bw' Rw Bw2 Rw2 Fw U2 Rw' R D Fw' F Dw' Bw R2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw L' B Rw2 Lw' L2 Bw2 F2 L' Fw B F Lw2 R' Uw' Dw2 Fw' D Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw'

4. R2 Fw2 L2 U F2 U' R Dw2 Bw' U' Rw2 Fw Dw2 U2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' R' U R2 Rw2 Fw' F D Bw Lw' Fw Dw' R Bw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Lw U Rw' Uw Dw Lw' Bw' U' Bw' D' Rw2 L2 B R' F2 Dw2 F' U2 Uw' L2 Dw' L Uw2 D' Dw'

5. D' Lw' U D Lw' B2 Bw' D2 Bw2 Rw D2 U' R Fw2 U F L' Bw' U' Uw' Lw2 D' Rw' Bw F Rw D' Lw' B2 Fw2 U D' Bw D R Uw' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 B2 Dw F' Uw' U' B2 Dw D Fw2 Lw Uw' F2 L Uw' L' Uw Rw' B2

6. U' F' L Dw2 Bw Dw F' R2 U2 R F Dw2 B L U' R' Rw' U' Rw Fw2 Bw B2 Uw Lw D2 U Dw2 F2 U2 Rw B2 F' Uw' R B R U' Dw R' Fw Uw B' R2 Dw2 L2 B' R' L F B' L2 U B' Fw2 Bw2 R' Fw2 U' D Bw'

7. R D' Fw2 F' R L' U Dw2 Uw Bw' L' R' D' R' Rw2 Lw' Uw' L' Fw R' Fw' L Lw Fw Uw' Fw F' Dw2 Fw' Bw' L' Fw' F' R L2 Lw U2 Bw B Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw U' Lw D' Rw' L2 Bw' B U Uw' Bw U L2 Fw R Uw D2 Fw'

8. U Dw Uw Rw F2 Bw' L' R2 F2 R L' Rw B2 F Bw Uw' B' Dw' B2 Dw2 Lw Fw' B2 D2 Uw Dw2 R L' Rw D Uw2 F D' B' D2 U2 Uw Fw' U2 D Bw' Rw U2 D Uw2 B Bw Rw2 Dw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Dw2 D' R L' Bw

9. R Dw Uw' B2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 L' Fw B' Dw2 D B2 Dw2 F2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' R' Lw' U L2 Rw' Lw R F2 Fw' U' L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' R Bw' Fw2 D' Lw' Uw' L2 Fw' F' Lw2 Uw' Lw L2 B2 R Dw Lw' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' B2 Rw

10. Bw Fw Rw' L' Dw U2 Rw U' R' Fw U' Uw B' D2 Uw' L Lw' Rw F Fw' Lw' Bw R' Dw Rw2 Lw2 D' Lw F' D' Bw2 U2 Fw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw Lw L' F2 D' F2 B' Bw L' F' Uw Fw' Rw Lw2 L' D Uw' Rw' D2 Fw B' L R2 Lw'

11. B L' Uw' Lw B Fw2 L Bw Rw2 Fw B' Bw' R2 Lw' D' Bw2 Uw R' B' Bw2 L2 Bw2 U' Bw L2 Rw' R Bw2 F L2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Uw Fw Bw' Rw' Uw2 U' B' Bw' L2 R' Lw2 Bw' F' D Rw' L2 Bw2 F U' Lw2 Dw2 D2 Fw L D'

12. Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw F L2 Lw D2 L' Bw2 D' B2 Rw2 L Dw' Rw' F Uw' D Dw2 Bw D L Bw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw F Uw Dw' Lw L2 D' Dw' L' Dw U Bw2 B' F Dw' U2 Lw2 Fw2 B D' U L Fw Bw' D2 Bw' Lw' Fw Bw R Bw U Uw'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 91
Sub 2:00
Ao12: 2:00.49 So close

1. (2:17.60) 
2. 1:55.60 
3. 2:06.95 
4. 2:04.04 
5. 1:51.16 
6. 2:07.90 
7. 2:09.84 
8. (1:25.91) PB!
9. 1:53.39 
10. 2:00.04 
11. 2:05.92 
12. 1:50.09


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 91 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:00
cubeshepherd 2:00.49 0/3

Round 92 Scrambles:

1. Bw2 Rw' D R U' Bw2 Uw' B Dw Bw2 Dw' Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' Fw D2 R2 D Fw' Lw U R' F' Fw2 R Uw' U2 Rw' B' L2 B2 Dw2 L Rw R2 Lw2 D Dw' B F L2 F' Dw2 U F U' R2 D' U2 Rw' D' Rw' F' Rw Dw' U2 Fw Dw R'

2. Dw Lw2 Bw' L R U' Bw R2 B2 D Fw' Dw' Fw2 D2 U' Bw' U Fw Lw L' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' Fw' B2 F' Lw' Uw' D2 Fw' D' L2 Fw' Dw' U F2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 B U' R Lw' Uw' B Dw' Uw' Rw' Lw2 D2 L Dw Rw' Lw2

3. Dw2 Lw U2 B Bw F' Lw' F2 L Uw U Lw' U2 B R2 B D Lw F2 Fw U L2 D U2 L Rw2 B' Uw R2 Dw' U' D L' U Dw2 B' Fw2 D R Fw2 R' D Uw Bw' L2 U2 Fw' Bw' L2 F B2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 Rw Lw' Dw' D' F2

4. U2 F2 Lw R' Dw Uw' Bw Lw' Fw' Bw' Dw Bw Fw' D' B' Bw Fw2 R' Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Uw2 R' Uw D B' L Rw' Uw' R2 Lw L2 D2 U' L Fw Bw2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 U2 B Rw2 L2 Dw' Fw2 R' L2 Bw' Fw U' Lw R2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 D

5. U B U Fw2 U' Fw L' Bw2 Rw Uw R2 Dw' F' B2 L' R2 U Lw' Bw2 U2 L' Bw' Uw D' U' Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw L' Uw U B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw F Fw2 B' D2 Uw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 F Bw2 Dw2 D' L' U2 D' Fw Dw' Bw2 D2 Fw Uw' U D'

6. Uw2 Fw L D U' Lw2 L2 U B' L' R B Lw2 Uw' Bw Rw2 R2 Bw' L' R2 Dw' U2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' R2 D B2 F2 Bw Fw R' B' U' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw Rw F2 Rw' L' Bw2 Fw Dw Bw R' Dw2 L Uw' Dw Fw' D2 L' Lw2 R' Dw Uw' F' D2

7. Rw' L' D' Uw' F' Fw U Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L R' Rw B2 F Rw2 Dw2 U R2 B' Dw2 Fw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw' D L2 Uw' U D B Lw' R Fw2 B2 D R2 Uw' Rw2 U' R B' R' Uw' Dw Fw' R' F2 Bw' L2 D2 Fw' Lw Fw L Uw2 R'

8. Dw Fw2 F2 Dw Fw' Lw2 U2 L' Dw' Rw F Bw L D R2 Lw2 L Fw' U' Dw' Fw' U' Dw B' Fw' Lw2 L Fw Lw Dw' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D Lw Bw Fw L' Uw2 Lw Bw L' Bw' U2 Lw2 B' Fw F' U2 L B' Rw Dw' D' R B' R' L' Lw2 Uw2

9. Dw2 L' Rw Uw2 F Rw B2 Fw2 R2 Bw Fw2 Dw Fw2 B' Dw2 R2 U2 R Lw2 Rw2 B U2 Lw2 U2 D L' Dw2 Bw' D' Fw' R' Uw U' D B' Dw2 R Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' U2 F R' L Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R B2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 Rw2 B2

10. Rw U Lw D2 Fw B Uw2 Dw2 B F' U2 D2 Lw2 Bw' D Bw Rw' R L' Uw' F2 Bw L' Lw Fw' Lw' Bw' D2 L Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw Rw' U' B2 Bw2 Dw Lw L2 B2 Fw Lw2 B2 Rw F' D' R' Rw Lw2 U2 L Dw Bw' Lw' Uw R Dw' Bw' L2

11. U Bw2 L' Rw' U' Rw Uw' U' Bw F' L' U' D2 F' Rw L Uw2 Lw F2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw Bw R' F2 Fw2 L Uw' Lw' B F2 L F2 Lw' Uw2 Dw Lw Fw2 Rw2 U' D Lw Fw' D2 Rw2 U F' Rw2 F B2 Uw R' Dw' F Fw U' R' F R D

12. Uw' Fw B2 Uw' Rw R' B R2 Rw' Dw2 R' U2 L Bw' B2 Lw' Dw B D' U' Dw L' B' Uw' Rw2 L Bw Fw2 Dw' Fw D2 F2 B D L' Rw2 R U' Fw' Lw' L D R' L U2 Rw L Lw2 U Fw R' Rw Uw Fw B Uw' F2 B2 L' Bw'


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 92
To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:35.71
2:35.11, 2:27.21, (2:09.36), 2:31.58, 2:30.60, (DNF(bumped timer)), 2:34.36, 2:43.63, 3:04.94, 2:46.05, 2:19.26, 2:24.37


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

Round 92
Sub 2:00
avg of 12: 1:56.54 1/3

Time List:
1. 2:05.46 
2. (1:32.36) 
3. (2:09.02) 
4. 1:48.06 
5. 2:02.62 
6. 1:50.48 
7. 1:56.67 
8. 2:05.94 
9. 1:50.73 
10. 1:51.07 
11. 2:08.42 
12. 1:45.98


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 92 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@One Wheel Ao12 2:35.71 0/3 So close @One Wheel, hopefully you achieve the sub 2:30 this week.

Sub 2:00 
@cubeshepherd Ao12 1:56.54 1/3

Round 93 Scrambles
1. Rw Bw D2 Bw2 U L Rw' Dw' R' F2 Dw' Fw' D2 R2 Fw2 D Dw' F2 D F D2 R2 U2 R Dw' Rw2 Lw' L U' F2 Rw2 F U2 R2 L' Bw2 R2 B Dw2 Rw Uw B Dw' U2 R Fw B Dw Bw2 Fw' Uw Lw2 Uw2 F' Fw Bw2 Dw B2 Rw Lw'

2. U' D F Rw' B2 D2 B' Bw2 L' B' F D' Uw F' B2 L2 Lw2 U B' U' Lw2 U Uw' D L Lw Dw' U2 R' F2 U Dw2 F' Dw U' F' U2 Uw' Fw Lw2 D2 Rw' Bw Rw Dw' F2 R' U Rw Bw' Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw' Lw B2 Uw2 L2 Uw U2

3. R' F' B' Bw' Rw' Dw' U2 Fw' U F' Lw2 Dw U Bw' L2 U2 Lw L' D2 U2 Lw' Dw' U2 D2 F Bw Fw2 R' Rw F2 R Uw' F' Rw' B F' Dw Lw2 F Fw' U R2 U Lw L' Fw Bw2 B' Dw2 Lw Rw2 L2 D' L' Rw2 B2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 D'

4. Lw' D' F B R' Bw2 Dw' Uw' L2 B2 D' Rw U' B2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw B2 L Fw' F Uw2 Dw L Bw B2 Lw' R U2 L' Dw R B2 R' L2 Lw U F Uw L' Rw2 D Bw' Dw Uw Fw' L R' Fw' Lw2 L' B2 U' B F D Bw

5. R2 F2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 U' Lw L2 B2 Fw' L' Fw Rw D L R2 Dw F D' Uw2 U Rw R' U L' D' Uw Bw' R' Bw2 Rw R' F' B' Uw2 F2 R B D Lw2 Uw' D Fw Lw2 D2 F D' Bw' Lw' U R Dw' B L2 D U2 Dw' B Fw

6. Bw Uw' D' Dw2 Rw L B2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 Uw B F Lw Fw2 Uw' R Dw' Bw' Fw2 L' Dw2 U2 Fw2 Bw' Lw' L' Bw2 B Lw Uw' R' Dw2 U Uw2 B' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 F' R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw Rw Bw Uw' F2 D' Bw' Lw2 Uw B F2 Lw' Rw' U

7. F2 R Uw Dw' B' Bw' D' B2 Lw2 Dw2 L' Dw' Lw' B' L' B2 Dw2 Fw2 R' L2 F Uw' Rw' Dw L2 D2 U2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' Dw2 U2 Bw' U2 F B Uw2 D2 Bw' F2 B' Uw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw B2 F2 Bw' Rw Fw L' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B2 R Fw

8. Rw2 L2 Uw' U2 Bw R2 L2 U' F B Bw U' Dw' Uw F2 U Uw' Dw' Lw2 Rw' L' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' Fw' F' R2 Uw U2 B' U2 R Bw2 Lw R Uw2 Dw' F' Rw' Dw2 F B' Dw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 L' Bw Rw' B Dw' L Lw U' Dw2 Bw

9. U Uw' D2 Rw' Bw Rw2 Dw R Dw' L U' R2 B2 R Lw' Bw' R' Uw Dw2 B F Rw R D' Rw D2 F2 Uw U D' R Dw L Rw2 D2 Dw B2 Lw2 B L' U2 B' Fw2 F' Lw2 B2 Dw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Dw L2 R' Dw2 Lw Fw Bw L2 Bw

10. L' Rw D' L D' Fw2 U' Lw' R' L2 Dw R2 Fw2 Bw Rw R2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' L2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 B Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw2 L 
Rw Bw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 Dw' D' Uw' Fw B Dw D2 Rw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Rw' U2 L B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 U' R2

11. Bw' Lw2 Bw R2 Bw' Fw' Uw R Lw U Rw2 F' D2 Bw2 Uw R' L D Rw2 F R' Fw' D B Dw Bw R' L' U' D' Lw' U2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 Rw' F' R2 Lw U F B2 Lw F2 Lw' B2 D2 Rw2 B F2 Rw' Bw' F Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 L2 B2 D

12. Uw2 U Rw U' B F2 D' Dw R' Bw Uw F' Lw L' Dw F' Fw Rw2 Bw2 R' Fw B2 Bw U Uw2 Lw U2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' Bw' F' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 B' F' Fw' R' B2 Rw' Lw2 D2 Rw' Bw Dw R2 Lw2 F' Uw' U' Lw2 B Dw Rw2 Lw' B' D B' Fw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 12, 2018)

Round 93
Sub 2:00
avg of 12: 1:54.22 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:57.79
2. 1:55.76 
3. 1:51.88 
4. 1:57.12 
5. (1:49.83) 
6. (2:07.48) 
7. 1:51.78 
8. 2:05.56 
9. 1:50.08
10. 1:52.15 
11. 1:50.21 
12. 1:49.84


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2018)

Round 93
To Sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:41.38
2:56.45, (DNF(Timer malfunction)), (2:16.53), 2:39.09, 2:45.66, 2:25.66, 2:52.05, 2:30.86, 2:23.12, 2:36.82, 2:36.87, 3:07.18


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 93 5x5 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 93, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to sub x 5x5:

Race to sub 2:00
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:54.22 2/3


Race to sub 2:30
@One Wheel Ao12: 2:41.38 0/3 Sorry to see that this weeks solves did not go so well for you, hopefully this week or next week is better for you.



Spoiler: Round 94 Scrambles



1. Rw2 F' B2 D Lw F2 Uw' Rw' R2 Uw L U Dw2 Lw' Fw' Bw F' Lw Uw' B R F' B' D2 L' Bw U2 Rw R' Fw' L2 D' Bw Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw' D' F2 B Uw R2 L D2 Fw' Rw R Fw' Dw Fw' F' Rw F U' Rw Fw U L2 Uw' F2

2. Lw' R2 F D2 Uw2 F Dw F' B Dw' Fw Bw2 Lw Uw' R2 Uw' R' L2 Bw Rw2 L' Lw Fw2 L2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' D R2 Lw Uw L2 Lw2 B' Rw R U Fw' Rw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 L B2 Bw U2 R' U' Bw' B2 Rw2 F' Fw2 Dw D Fw Lw Fw2

3. L Dw' Uw' Bw U F2 Uw' Bw Rw L' F2 Dw' D Lw' Rw' R L' Fw' D2 U' Fw' Uw' R Rw2 Bw' L' Bw' U2 F' D' Lw B2 D' U' R U' Uw Fw Uw' F L Lw2 U2 R U Fw Dw' Uw' F U Lw' D' U' R' Bw B' Dw' Uw D2 Bw2

4. B2 U' Rw' Lw' F2 L2 Bw' B' L Lw B2 L' Bw2 U' D' Rw2 B' U2 F Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 D' U Bw B2 F' U2 Lw L' Dw' L R' U2 L Uw Dw Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw D2 B' Rw2 Dw2 Uw R' Fw' Dw2 Uw' F2 Fw' Uw L' D2

5. Dw' D' B' Dw Fw2 Uw R' F2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Bw' L2 Uw L2 U Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' D Fw2 D Dw2 U2 Bw2 R' F2 U R Lw2 Rw' U2 B Lw F' R B2 F2 R D2 Dw2 Rw Fw' Uw' R' D' U2 Rw' R' B2 Uw' B2 U Uw2 Lw R2

6. Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R Lw U' Rw Fw' Rw U R Lw B Rw' Uw2 R B Dw2 Bw' L U2 D Rw Uw Bw U' F D2 L' Uw2 Bw' B2 Dw Rw D R Uw' Dw Rw U2 Dw2 F2 Lw Rw D Dw U' Uw2 F' Dw2 Fw' F Dw D U2 F' L' Bw2

7. R' Bw' Lw Fw R' Rw' Bw' Dw2 R L2 U Bw2 D2 Lw2 U' F' Uw' R U' Uw Bw' D2 R' Bw' F' Dw F2 Dw Fw D2 U2 F' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Uw F' Fw Bw Uw2 Lw D Bw R2 Dw B Bw' D F D2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw F' Bw2 L Lw' F'

8. F Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw Rw2 U' Rw R2 Fw2 Dw B' D2 B Rw U' L2 R B2 D2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw' Lw2 D' Uw Rw F' Bw2 R' B Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 Lw' L2 Fw2 Bw F Uw2 B' Dw2 Fw2 L Fw Bw' Lw2 R D Lw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 Dw B' Fw2 Uw F2

9. R Fw2 Bw' Rw D' Dw2 L' R' D2 Lw2 B F2 Uw' Bw' Dw Bw B' U D Dw' Lw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 L' Fw2 U B F2 D L' U L2 Lw' Fw R2 U L Dw R2 U F2 Fw Uw2 Bw' R' F2 Rw Uw B' F' Rw' U Dw' R Bw2 U2 F2 B Dw'

10. L Uw2 Lw Bw' U2 Rw2 F' Uw Rw' U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Lw' Fw F R D' Dw' F2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' L Dw' Fw' B Rw' F U D2 Rw' R2 B2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 B' F' Fw2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw2 Fw B2 Lw U Rw2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw R' Bw Uw U

11. U' Rw2 Lw' Bw Fw2 F' D2 B' R Uw R Rw' D2 F L F2 Lw Fw2 F Bw2 Dw L B' Fw' R Bw R2 Uw' D B2 Bw D' Lw' L Bw2 F U2 Uw Dw D2 Fw' Lw' Dw' B2 Dw2 U' Uw2 R' U Uw Bw Fw' Rw2 B' L U2 B2 Bw' D Dw'

12. Rw2 F U2 Dw Uw Fw2 Uw D' B2 F2 Rw Uw2 D2 Fw2 F R2 Bw2 L' R' Uw' Fw' L2 F' Rw' L Dw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 B U L2 Uw' U2 F2 Bw2 R F2 Uw Bw' L2 Fw U' Lw D Uw2 R2 Fw L2 B' L F D2 Rw' R2 D' Bw2 F2 R Bw'



Good luck to everyone that will be competing this week. Round 94 ends (March 23, 2018).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 94
Sub 2:00
avg of 12: 1:55.45 3/3 Really happy that I am now globally sub 2:00. Time to lower my goal for next week.

Time List:
1. 2:00.45 
2. 1:56.87 
3. 1:50.64 
4. (2:09.22) 
5. 2:02.17 
6. 1:46.34 
7. 1:59.89 
8. (1:42.33) 
9. 1:54.55 
10. 1:50.84 
11. 2:00.65 
12. 1:52.08


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 94
Sub-2:30

1. 2:26.68
2. 2:23.58
3. 2:33.97
4. (2:16.19)
5. 2:32.93
6. 2:28.80
7. 2:29.05
8. 2:45.28
9. 2:29.37
10. 2:22.39
11. 2:45.24
12. (2:50.46)

= 2:31.73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 94 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:31.73 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week deems better for you, on getting sub 2:30

Race to sub 2:00
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:55.45 3/3 Time to go for sub 1:55 of something akin.



Spoiler: Round 95 Scrambles



1. D2 Dw2 U' L2 B Uw Bw L2 U2 D Rw' Fw2 U2 Dw2 Lw L2 Fw' Dw Bw' Rw Fw2 R F' R Dw F Dw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 D R2 Lw2 Uw2 R D' U Dw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Bw' Rw D2 B2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' R B Bw' F' L U2 B' L B L F

2. U' Lw' Bw Lw2 Rw' Fw2 F' R Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 F2 Bw Lw2 Bw D Lw2 Bw R2 Fw2 D' Dw Lw' R' F Dw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Dw D B2 Fw Bw' D' B2 Rw Dw' Bw' Lw' F' Fw2 Bw2 R Lw2 D R2 D B' U2 Rw2 L2 F2 Rw U D

3. U D F2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R Lw U' Lw' Dw' D2 Uw' Lw' Fw B2 Rw F' Rw' B' U2 Lw2 B Bw' U L' F D Bw2 Fw Lw' B' Bw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U L Dw' Lw' Uw' F' L Dw2 Uw2 F' Lw2 Bw2 D Lw2 Bw Uw' Dw Fw2 D' L' D2 F2 L'

4. U2 Bw Uw2 B2 F' Bw R2 F Uw B2 D Uw Bw Uw' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 B Rw B2 U D F2 B R F2 Uw' Bw' L D' Uw' B' R2 Uw Fw' Dw' U' F' B' Bw Fw' D2 L2 B2 F R Uw U Bw' L' B2 Uw' B' D Bw2 R' D2 L Dw'

5. Fw2 D' U' F B2 Bw Uw Dw F Lw2 Rw F' R2 Lw Dw Lw B2 R Fw' D' Rw L' Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw' F2 Uw Bw' L B2 Lw' B2 R' B Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' Dw2 Bw L2 U' L Bw2 Lw Bw2 B' F U Rw L R' Bw R Lw' L' Bw' Uw2 Rw2

6. L B2 U2 Lw U Dw' L B Uw2 Dw Bw U' R' B Bw2 Lw' Bw2 U' Bw2 Lw Rw2 Bw Lw F' L2 B Fw F Lw Rw Bw Dw Rw' Bw' R2 F' U F Uw' Bw Rw2 Bw2 R F' L2 Fw' U' D' Uw' Lw2 U' L' B Fw2 U' Uw' B U Bw F'

7. Lw D Dw R Rw2 L' F' Bw Fw' B' D Lw2 R L' U' L Lw2 Rw' Dw Lw Uw B' U2 L' Dw2 B' Rw' Bw2 F Fw' Uw F' B2 U' B' Dw' Rw Dw2 U' Fw' F Lw' Bw B' F2 Fw2 Lw U Dw' Bw2 Lw Bw' Rw' D' Lw R Fw R' Fw' Lw

8. U B Bw2 Rw2 F' D Lw2 Dw D Fw2 Uw2 Dw' F' Dw2 D R' Lw F U' Rw Lw2 L D2 Uw Fw L' B L U L2 Dw' D F Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw' Dw D Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 D Rw Fw2 R B' Fw' Lw Rw Fw' B2 R' Bw2

9. Uw2 D' L2 Rw2 F D2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Dw B' F2 Fw' U' Lw2 U L2 F2 Fw Lw2 Bw D' Uw Dw B' F' Dw R F' Fw B2 U B2 Lw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Lw' U2 Bw2 F L' D2 U R2 B F' Bw' Fw Rw Lw2 F' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2

10. Uw' L Uw' B Bw' L Uw' Lw U D Lw U2 Bw F2 B2 R' Uw' L Lw Rw' D2 Bw' L' R Lw D' Rw2 R2 Bw' Lw' Bw Dw' D' Lw D' L Fw' Dw2 Lw Fw B' Rw' R' Lw' D Rw D R Lw' Bw2 Fw L R' Bw' R2 Bw2 B R2 B2 Fw'

11. B2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Fw U' Lw' D' Dw' B2 R' Rw' D B Bw2 R' B' Dw' Bw Rw2 U2 R' F Bw2 B2 Dw' R Rw Fw B' Rw' Bw' F' Dw' F' L2 R2 Dw U2 R Lw2 Rw2 F B Bw Fw' Dw L' Uw' Rw' Dw R' L2 Lw Dw D2 B2 D2 U R'

12. Uw R2 Uw' Dw' U2 Rw Dw' L2 Lw' U' R' Rw' U' Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw L U2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 F2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw' Lw' B' Bw2 R2 Fw2 D L D' Dw2 U' B L2 Uw2 U2 Dw2 Bw2 R' D2 Lw Fw' Bw Lw2 B' Dw' F' Dw' Uw' R Fw2 D Uw Lw


Good luck to everyone that will be competing this week. Round 95 will end on (March 30).


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 95
Sub-2:30

1. 2:38.90
2. 2:18.30
3. (2:10.94)
4. 2:29.48
5. 2:21.52
6. (2:42.70)
7. 2:33.57
8. 2:42.32
9. 2:22.27
10. 2:37.39
11. 2:11.71
12. 2:32.23

=2:28.77
(1/3)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 95
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:49.68 1/3 Starting to look pretty good, in regard to qualifying for US Nationals

Time List:
1. 1:38.44 
2. 1:56.27 
3. 1:41.01 
4. 1:50.36 
5. 1:53.01 
6. (1:59.34) 
7. 1:54.10 
8. (1:35.76) 
9. 1:48.23 
10. 1:49.78 
11. 1:52.54 
12. 1:53.05


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 95 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:28.77 1/3 Great job on getting sub 2:30.

Race to sub 1:50
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:49.68 1/3



Spoiler: Round 96 Scrambles



1. Rw2 Fw2 F D2 U2 Rw2 D' Bw2 D' Dw2 R' Bw Lw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Fw' D U' Lw' Uw' Dw Rw R F' Fw' Bw Lw U F Fw' U' L' Fw U D Fw' F' Uw' R Bw2 D' Bw U2 F2 Lw B' F L Fw' R' Rw' F' Dw' Fw' Lw2 Rw L2 F2 D

2. Lw U Rw' Uw' L Dw Bw R' Uw Lw' D B2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 F Bw Dw R2 D' Bw L' R2 Lw Uw' D2 U2 Bw D' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw R' Fw2 L' Lw D' Rw Dw' Uw2 Fw Lw' F Uw' F' R' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U Dw L' D'

3. R2 F2 B2 Bw Lw2 F' D2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' F' R' Bw B2 F' Lw' F2 Bw' Lw F' Uw Fw' Bw Dw2 B' Lw' R Bw D' Dw' F2 U' R' Uw' D' Dw Rw L2 Fw2 L2 F2 B' Uw' R' Lw2 L Uw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' F2

4. Rw2 B' Dw2 R2 Fw Uw' D U' Fw' Uw' D Rw' Lw B2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw L2 Uw' Dw2 R' Lw Uw U' B' F D2 Dw Bw2 B' Lw R U' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw U R Fw B2 D' U F Dw' Fw' R Bw F2 B R' B' Rw Uw F2 U' D Lw2

5. D2 Dw2 F2 Dw Uw L2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw Bw D' U' Uw2 F2 Uw Fw2 U L Lw2 B2 Bw Fw2 Dw U' F' Rw Uw' Fw2 L2 Dw2 B Fw' Rw2 B' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Bw D B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw R Bw' Uw' U Lw' R B' Bw Uw2 B Rw2 F' Rw Uw'

6. D2 Fw Rw F2 Dw2 Fw Bw' Rw' F2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Fw' U' Uw' Dw L' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 L2 B2 Lw2 Fw' Lw D2 U' Dw Bw2 F' D' Uw' Rw' R' Dw2 Bw B' D' B' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 B' R L' F2 D' Rw' F Rw2 F' Dw' U' Rw' Lw U2 Uw Bw' R2

7. R' Lw2 Rw2 D2 U Dw B Rw2 Dw' Lw' R' Dw2 R' Uw2 F U2 L Dw' U' L' Fw U L U Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw Bw' F2 R F2 R L Rw2 D Lw' F2 L2 Lw2 U D Uw B' Lw F D2 R2 U Rw' Dw2 Fw R2 F' Dw R2 Rw D' Lw' U2

8. F Uw' Lw2 L' R' Uw' D' Fw D Uw' L' Fw R2 Bw' R U Bw2 Lw2 F' R Fw' Bw R B Lw D' U2 Bw U2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw Lw' R2 Uw Dw' Rw B' Uw Lw' Fw U2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw Bw' U' Dw Uw2 Fw' L' Lw Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Rw2

9. Rw' R Uw U Fw' Dw R' Dw' Uw' Lw' D R2 Lw2 Bw F2 Fw2 R2 Lw' Uw U2 Fw2 B' L2 B' L' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 L2 D2 Dw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 B F' Dw B' Rw2 Lw2 D' R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Lw R' Uw Bw F2 Dw Uw Bw' B2 L2

10. L' B' Dw Uw' R2 F U' D' B F' Fw R' D Bw F' R' Bw L' Lw U2 R Bw' Rw2 D2 B Uw' Dw F2 Fw D Rw2 Lw B2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw Fw D2 Rw' B' Fw Dw2 B' U2 Dw' Uw2 Fw D B2 L' D Dw' L R Fw' R' L D R

11. R2 Bw' D L Lw' U Lw2 F2 Bw' U' L' Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Bw D2 R' F Lw2 Bw2 Dw' L Lw2 D B' Lw Rw' F' Dw Fw Uw2 U Dw2 D2 F R2 U2 R Bw' Fw' Rw' Dw' U' Bw' D2 R2 Fw' Rw Uw U Lw' R' Rw2 D U' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Dw'

12.Fw' Rw' R B' L' F2 Rw' D Bw Dw L2 Uw' Rw R2 Bw2 F2 Fw' L' Dw2 Fw Uw Lw2 R2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Dw F' U R2 Bw U Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 L R' Dw L' F' Dw2 Fw' D2 U2 Rw' B Dw' R' Lw2 D U2 F



Round 96 will end on (April 6). Best of time to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 96
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:39.98 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:43.77
2. 1:36.95 
3. 1:41.88 
4. (1:24.40) 
5. 1:49.58 
6. 1:48.63 
7. 1:44.97 
8. (1:50.11) 
9. 1:29.14 
10. 1:42.70 
11. 1:35.66 
12. 1:26.49


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 96
To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:37.70 (0/3)
3:03.21, (3:12.57), (2:10.87), 2:33.34, 2:43.15, 2:36.70, 2:17.85, 2:37.80, 2:24.60, 2:40.32, 2:36.75, 2:43.31
All over the place today.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 96

Sub-2:30

1. 2:33.37
2. 2:36.30
3. 2:44.67
4. 2:49.89
5. 2:38.90
6. 2:35.55
7. 2:47.17
8. 2:40.27
9. (2:29.36)
10. (2:50.50)
11. 2:46.43
12. 2:31.77

= 2:40.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 96 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:40.43 Still 1/3. Sorry to see that this week did not go so well, but hopefully this next week is better for you.
@One Wheel Ao12: 2:37.70 Although you did not get your goal for this week, you still got a nice single. Right?

Race to sub 1:50
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:39.98 2/3




Spoiler: Round 97 Scrambles



1. D' R F B Dw' D2 Bw2 Dw' F2 D' Rw R D2 B D' Bw2 F' Dw Bw L' D2 R Fw' D Bw B Rw' Bw' Uw' F' U' R Lw2 Dw' Lw' U2 Dw' D Rw2 Uw' F2 R D' L2 R2 D2 F Lw L2 Fw B R2 U2 Rw' Lw' D2 U B' Bw2 R2

2. Rw Fw2 B' R Rw' B2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 D' F2 R2 F R Lw' D2 Fw' U' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 L2 Lw Uw2 D' L2 D' R' Fw2 Dw' F L2 B' Dw' R' Rw2 Uw2 L Fw R' B F Dw Fw2 D2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Lw2 F2 B2 Dw' F' Rw' L' Dw'

3. L' Fw' D' Lw' L2 Dw' B2 U' Rw B' Bw' Lw' D U F' B' D' F2 U L U B' Bw' Dw2 F' B' Uw2 L Lw2 Fw2 D2 R U2 L U' Uw2 F Dw' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw Dw' R Bw' F2 Fw' L Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw L B' Bw2 Rw2 Dw B R2 Uw'

4. Dw B2 D Lw' R2 U2 D' R' Dw D2 Uw2 Lw F D Lw' Dw U' B' R2 L2 D F' Uw' Dw Bw2 R Lw' Rw B2 Fw Dw2 F2 U B' F Rw' Lw2 Dw' Fw' Dw Lw Dw2 R2 Fw Lw2 U' Uw2 D2 L B F2 Fw' D' L U2 D Dw' Bw U Dw

5. Uw2 Fw' F2 Dw' U' L2 Bw' Uw2 D Bw U' Uw2 L2 Bw' Lw F2 L2 Bw' F' Lw' D2 Bw2 R L2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R' Rw Bw F2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 F Rw' Bw R2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Dw' B' Fw2 Lw' L' Bw2 Dw2 F B' D' Fw' Bw2 L2 Uw' F

6. D2 U R2 D Uw' Rw Fw2 B Lw2 Bw2 R2 Bw' D Uw' Rw F B' Bw Rw' Lw D' Rw2 D L U' D' R2 D' F R2 Uw2 D' B' Bw' Uw' R Rw2 L' B2 Uw' Fw2 U2 Lw' Uw2 L' F R' Fw' U Bw2 Fw B' U2 Lw2 B2 D F Rw2 Lw Bw2

7. Bw' Dw' Uw B' Fw2 Rw2 Fw R' U Rw' B' F2 Bw' Fw R Lw Fw Lw' B L' Lw2 Rw B U B2 Bw L U D' R B2 Dw' Uw2 D Lw Rw B2 Uw2 F U2 L Lw Rw2 B F2 Dw Bw2 D2 B' Rw' Dw Lw' L' Rw' Uw B2 L' B' Rw U2

8. U' F2 R2 F L Bw Fw2 D Lw' B Fw2 D Dw U Fw2 R2 Bw' U2 D Bw' Rw2 F' B' D' Bw D Lw Bw2 Dw' U' Bw2 R2 B' D' Dw R2 Dw' Lw2 F' Uw2 Lw Uw2 U Bw2 Dw F2 Bw2 L2 B2 F' U R' Rw' Uw' B U' Dw Rw2 L2 R2

9. Lw Rw2 L2 F Rw2 Fw' U' B Dw F D' F' Dw2 B' Uw' Lw' Bw Uw Fw D R' D2 U F' Dw2 Bw R Dw B R F2 U' D Lw' L' Bw2 Uw L Dw' F' Fw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 R U Bw' F' U' D' Rw Fw U Bw U2 F' R2 U L Fw'

10. L2 Bw2 U' F Fw2 B Bw2 Dw2 R2 B2 Lw2 R' Rw U D2 R2 Uw Rw2 B Bw L2 Uw B' Dw Fw' L2 R2 B Dw2 B2 Uw2 L2 R Rw' Bw' Rw U' F' Bw' L' U' R2 Lw' L2 Fw2 Uw' Bw U Dw Fw Lw' R2 B2 Lw D F' Dw' U' L Uw

11. L2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' R' Dw2 F2 R Fw Rw2 Uw' F2 L Rw' F Dw L Bw L B Dw2 D R D Lw Bw' D' B2 Fw' L Rw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw2 U Dw2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 Lw F' Uw Rw B2 Uw2 Lw L' D2 Fw' U2 Dw' Fw' L2 Lw2 D

12. D' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Dw B Fw2 Lw2 U2 Rw2 B F2 Uw' Fw D2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 B2 R' Lw' Fw' L R' B' Rw2 F2 R D R' F Bw' Rw Bw Uw2 Fw' Lw D B2 L2 Rw' R' Lw' F Bw L' Fw B' L Bw2 R' D Lw' Fw' Bw U



Round 97 will end on (April 13) Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 97
Sub-2:30
= 2:25.14

1. (2:35.26)
2. 2:26.70
3. 2:22.90
4. 2:26.70
5. 2:26.99
6. 2:25.82
7. 2:22.62
8. (2:13.89)
9. 2:33.71
10. 2:17.73
11. 2:24.93
12. 2:23.32

(1/3)

I think it's supposed to be consecutive rounds, so I'm not counting any previous averages


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Reprobate said:


> Round 97
> Sub-2:30
> = 2:25.14
> 
> ...


It actually does not have to be consecutive rounds for the goal to count for you. All that matter is that over a few weeks you get three averages under your goal, even if one week you get the goal, the next week you do not, and the following you do, it still counts, so in your cast this week would be 2/3 since two week ago you got your first sub 2:30 average. Hopefully this makes since, and great job in getting sub 2:30 You now have one more week left to get a sub 2:30 average, before you graduate.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 97 
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:39.55 3/3 Time to move on to either sub 1:35 or 1:30.

Time List:
1. 1:40.63 
2. 1:31.55 
3. (1:51.52) 
4. 1:34.33 
5. 1:36.98 
6. 1:50.30 
7. 1:38.22
8. 1:45.01
9. 1:32.85 
10. 1:48.63
11. (1:21.72) 
12. 1:37.04


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 97 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:25.14 2/3 Great job on getting sub 2:30. One more week left for you get remain sub 2:30 before to graduate.

Race to sub 1:50
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:39.55 3/3



Spoiler: Round 98 scrambles



1. U Lw' Rw2 F Uw U Lw D2 B2 L' Rw' D' U' Dw2 Lw' R2 Fw' Dw2 Bw L Lw Rw' Uw Fw2 Lw L B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R U R2 Dw Lw2 B' U' D R F B2 U Dw' B D Fw' R' B' F U' Bw F Dw2 Uw2 D B2 Bw

2. L' Fw' D' Dw' Rw2 B2 Lw U2 B Bw2 Uw2 U' B' Dw' Uw' L Fw Lw Fw2 F2 Lw Fw' L' Rw Bw' L2 B R Dw Rw' Dw D' F' Fw' B Bw' Lw2 U' R Fw2 Dw' B' U' B' D' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' D2 R2 F' L' Bw B2 U' Rw2 F' U Fw'

3. R' F' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 D' U Dw' F Fw' Rw F2 Bw B' D2 Dw Lw2 Rw Uw2 R' B Lw' U Bw' Rw2 F' B' Dw2 Fw' Rw' Dw U B2 F2 L D2 Lw' Uw Dw' R Bw' Uw U' B' D L Fw D U2 B2 Rw' Bw D' R D' Dw' Rw' Fw' R' Dw'

4. B L' U Fw F Dw2 Bw Lw D' R' F Fw' L2 Uw' F2 D Uw' Fw2 Bw Dw F Bw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 R' Bw2 U R D F2 B' D Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' R' U2 Rw' Fw2 Bw2 L2 R2 B2 R2 Lw2 B' F2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 D Rw' F2 Bw'

5. Dw2 Rw B' Uw U R' D2 Uw Fw2 Lw' L' F' Rw U' F2 Bw B2 Rw2 Uw' B' D' L Lw D' Bw2 Fw2 D2 L' Bw' Lw B2 L Bw2 U' B Dw U' F' Bw2 R' Rw Dw D' L2 B D' B' U Dw' D L2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw Fw F' L' U Bw2 Dw2

6. R2 D2 Bw2 F Rw2 R2 L Lw' Dw' Rw2 F2 Dw L Uw' F2 Bw2 Uw Lw' D2 R' Rw Uw2 D' F Dw Lw' Fw2 B D2 Rw B Dw2 B' U2 D Rw' F B2 U Rw2 Uw Lw Uw Dw' Fw D Rw' Lw' Uw2 D' L Rw' Uw B' Fw' R' F' R Bw Rw'

7. Dw' Fw2 Bw2 B R2 Lw' Bw B U' Rw2 Uw Dw U D2 R' Uw2 U' R Lw Rw' F' L' F2 R' Fw F2 Bw Uw' D' B Bw2 Rw D Dw2 Lw U' Dw' F' B2 Fw2 U Uw Fw B2 Uw' F B' Bw L Fw2 U Fw2 L2 B Fw' Lw2 R' F' Rw2 Bw'

8. F L' F2 U2 Dw' Rw D R' D R' Dw R' D Dw Rw' L2 Fw B F2 R2 Lw' Dw2 L Fw' R2 Lw' F2 R2 Dw2 U' L2 Lw Uw' Dw' Lw Fw Lw' F R2 Lw B' Uw' B D' Dw Fw2 R B Fw2 Dw' U F L' U Rw2 F U2 Rw Bw Rw2

9. Bw Lw2 D Lw' R' U Fw L Uw' Lw' Dw2 Rw Bw' U2 B' Rw D' Dw2 B2 Rw' F B2 L R2 F' Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 B2 F' Fw2 U Fw' L D Lw R U2 R Bw' U2 D F Rw' U' Rw Lw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 D F2 R' Rw' D2 B' U2

10. Uw2 D Rw Uw2 Dw2 B Lw Dw2 Rw L B2 Rw' Uw Rw' Dw' Lw2 Dw F2 D Fw2 U2 D R2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw' U' F D F' R U' B2 Lw R Dw' U2 Bw Dw2 L2 Dw2 Fw D' Bw' B' U2 L' B2 R' Lw2 D2 F2 Uw' F L D Bw F' U2

11. L' Uw Dw Lw Fw' F2 Lw D' Fw' L2 Bw2 B2 Uw Fw2 Bw' F D2 F2 Lw L Bw2 U' Rw B' D2 F2 Uw Lw B2 Lw F' L Bw' Dw' U Bw Dw' B2 Bw' R' B L' R2 U2 Fw2 L R2 Rw F L2 B L' D Bw D' Bw' Rw L R' D

12. F' L2 U Bw' Uw' F2 D' U2 F2 Uw Bw Uw' Dw2 Rw R Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw F2 B2 U2 F' Fw' R Fw2 D' U2 Uw' Bw Dw D Lw' R Dw2 Fw U Dw2 R Fw L' Fw2 R' B' U D2 Uw' F' R Lw L Rw' Fw' L Lw2 B Lw2 L'



Round 98 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 98
Sub-2:30
Avg = *2:25.13*

1. 2:24.12
2. (2:40.43)
3. 2:30.86
4. 2:31.40
5. 2:38.99
6. (2:13.58)
7. 2:34.72
8. 2:25.95
9. 2:13.87
10. 2:15.66
11. 2:16.32
12. 2:19.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 98
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:33.48 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:42.26
2. 1:26.01 
3. (1:20.03) 
4. (1:47.60)
5. 1:33.18 
6. 1:44.78 
7. 1:37.79 
8. 1:31.32 
9. 1:24.20 
10. 1:35.83
11. 1:28.65 
12. 1:30.81


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 98 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:30
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:25.13 3/3 Wow! Very consistent average from last weeks results and this weeks. Also Really great job on getting another sub 2:30 average and graduating your sub 2:30. I assume that you will be going for sub 2:00 this week, Right?

Race to sub 1:35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:33.48 1/3



Spoiler: Round 99 Scrambles



1. Lw' Rw F' Uw2 F' R Uw' B' D2 Lw2 F' R2 Uw L' Lw' Dw Bw2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 F2 D2 U' L' B F Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 R2 L2 Bw U2 R' Rw' Fw Lw2 U Rw2 Uw' L Dw Fw Rw2 U' B' Dw Uw' R2 Bw' Lw2 U' Bw2 L Fw' Dw' U' B' F'

2. U Rw' D L F' D B2 Fw' U' Dw R' Rw' B2 Uw2 Dw2 B' Uw' R Lw L Dw2 Fw' F B2 L' Lw' D' R2 Bw2 D F2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Bw Rw' Uw2 U' B F2 Fw' D2 F2 D2 U' B2 Rw L' Fw' Bw' Dw Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' L Fw2

3. D' Dw' B2 Uw Lw' Dw L2 U B' U Lw Bw' B' F Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 R Rw2 Fw' F' Bw' B2 L' B' D R2 U2 Bw Fw Uw Fw R' U2 B' D B' Bw2 L Fw F2 D2 F Fw Rw Dw' Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L Fw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw U' Bw' B

4. D' Rw L2 R' Dw Uw R' F2 Dw' U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 D Uw2 Dw F' Lw2 F2 B Lw2 Bw Fw Dw2 R2 Rw2 B2 D2 R' Lw2 U2 F' Dw2 U' Bw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw D' R' Fw' D2 U2 Rw' F Lw2 Dw2 R Uw U Dw R Dw Fw D Lw' L2 Dw' F2

5. U' D2 B' Lw2 B2 U' Lw' Fw2 F D2 B2 U Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 L' R' D Lw Uw Bw L Lw' Uw Dw F2 R' L' Bw Lw' Fw' D2 Dw U' B U' R2 F R2 B' F U D' Fw F2 Rw' U2 Lw' Rw2 R' L Dw2 R F Rw2 L B'

6. D2 Rw' Fw Rw Bw B U L2 D' Fw2 B Bw' D' B' U F R Fw2 Lw2 F' Bw R D' B Rw' Uw2 R Uw' Dw2 B D Bw U2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Rw B2 Rw' R' Fw L' D2 Fw2 U' B' F2 Bw' Fw' D' Dw U Lw' Bw Dw Uw' Fw'

7. F' Fw R' B' R U' Uw2 Dw2 L' Uw' L2 Lw' Uw2 D2 Lw R L2 B2 Uw2 U' F Fw2 U L Bw' D Fw2 D Fw' Dw Uw Lw2 F L D2 Rw' L D2 F2 D2 Dw2 Bw' F Lw' Bw' L U' Fw Uw' L' B R' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F U Dw'

8. Lw L' B' F' Fw' R' D' Fw' Lw' U2 Fw R U2 R2 U' L B R' Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' L2 B Fw U Rw' U Fw B L2 F' Lw B' Lw F' Fw2 D' F' Lw' U F R L2 Bw L2 Dw2 B Dw Rw2 Lw' Bw' B' Lw Uw' Dw U' B2 L U2

9. D L2 Lw Dw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 U Uw R' Bw D L' Dw' Fw' D' Rw R L' Lw2 U Fw' L2 Lw R' Fw' D2 F L2 F U2 R' B L Fw B Lw2 Dw' D U' Fw' D' U' Dw B' Bw2 Lw' Fw' R' U' L Lw' R' F Dw Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw'

10. Fw D' Lw' Rw' Uw' L2 D' B Uw' B2 D' Lw2 U2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 Lw Bw2 Lw Fw' Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw' R2 L2 B Uw' Fw B Dw D2 L' U Bw2 Rw2 Bw D' R2 U F' Uw B' Bw' D2 Uw' L2 Fw' D' L2 B Lw' F B' Dw2 Bw' L2 Uw' Rw' Uw2

11. Lw' L2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 B' Rw Uw2 F' Dw D' Bw2 Uw' Lw' Dw U Bw2 L' Fw' B' Bw2 Lw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw Dw' R2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 Rw Lw' Fw B' R2 Dw U' L' Rw Lw R Bw' Rw D Bw2 Dw2 Rw F2 D2 Rw Uw2 Bw Dw' F' Fw Dw' D2 B

12. Uw2 F Dw U' F' Fw L' R2 Lw' Fw R2 D Bw' Rw' B' Uw2 B2 Bw2 L D L' F' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 D2 B F Uw' D2 U R' U B Lw2 Rw2 F L' U' Fw' Uw' B' Dw2 R' Lw2 Dw R2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Uw Fw


Round 99 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this we


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 99
Sub-2:15
avg = *2:18.52*

1. 2:20.71
2. (2:40.88)
3. 2:16.58
4. 2:23.81
5. 2:18.11
6. 2:19.03
7. 2:22.57
8. 2:13.45
9. 2:15.49
10. 2:18.64
11. 2:16.84
12. (2:10.65)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

Round 99
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:25.91 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:27.36
2. 1:25.77 
3. 1:25.90
4. (1:32.82) 
5. 1:26.81 
6. 1:22.72 
7. (1:16.92) 
8. 1:24.62 
9. 1:30.81 
10. 1:20.92 
11. 1:25.82 
12. 1:28.35


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 99 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:18.52 0/3 Although the goal was not meet, you still got some great times, and this next week you will be sub 2:15.

Race to sub 1:35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:25.91 2/3



Spoiler: Round 100 Scrambles



1. R2 L U2 Fw' R2 U' B R2 Dw' Lw2 F Lw2 L2 Rw Fw2 L2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' F' Fw Rw B2 R' Lw2 B2 R2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 R2 Bw Dw2 U2 R' B' Dw2 U' F L' Dw Bw2 L' Uw' R' U Dw L' B Rw' R' L D Dw Lw' Bw Uw2 U2

2. Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw R' Fw2 B Uw L D Rw Dw' Bw L Uw Fw B' R B2 Rw Dw' Rw' Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw' Uw' F' U' Dw2 Fw D2 U Lw2 R2 L2 Dw' Bw2 R2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' L B Uw B2 R2 Lw' Bw D2 L2 B' Dw' Lw2 L2 Uw' Lw' R2 U2

3. Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw F2 U Fw2 Dw Bw2 D' U2 Lw2 B' Lw B' D' Dw U2 F L2 Rw' U' R' U2 L2 B L' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Rw F' D2 L2 U2 Fw' F2 R2 Lw' F2 Rw2 L' B' R' L' F D2 Dw2 Bw2 B' Uw' L D R2 Uw2 D2 R Uw2

4. Bw2 F' L' Bw Uw2 Dw' B' U' D' Bw' U D' L2 R B' Bw' Rw' U B Fw2 D' Bw2 D Fw D Lw' Bw2 B F2 Uw' Bw B2 Fw' Dw2 L F' R Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 U' B' U2 Rw Dw R2 D' Fw2 Lw Uw2 Fw Uw2 F Dw Rw' R2 F' U' D2

5. B2 R B F' Bw2 Fw' R Fw Bw2 B Rw2 L F' U2 Uw Lw D' Uw2 F B L D R Uw D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 U' Uw B U2 Fw' Lw R' Fw Bw U Uw' B' R' F2 Uw2 D2 U' Bw Uw Bw2 Fw R' Rw F Fw2 L2 F' U2 Bw' D'

6. Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw Lw L2 Fw' Bw Rw' Dw2 Fw U R' Lw2 Uw B2 Lw' L' D2 U2 Uw2 B' R' Rw D2 Lw' L' Rw' D' Dw2 B' D Rw' Uw R2 L Lw D2 Bw Fw' Rw' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 Uw D' Rw D' F' L2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw

7. D' Uw B' R' Dw R2 D2 Bw' Fw U Dw2 L' Lw Uw Dw2 D L Bw2 Uw2 U L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F' Bw' B2 Rw2 B U Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw Uw' U2 B2 F Rw' F Uw U2 Lw' D' F' Dw Fw2 B' Dw' D Fw Dw' Uw2 F2 B' R U'

8. Uw Dw F2 R' Rw' Fw F2 R L2 U2 Fw' F2 L' Lw' D Bw2 L B2 D' F' Fw Lw2 Bw' Lw' D2 Fw' Uw B2 F Dw Bw2 U' Uw' R2 U' F U2 Dw Bw' L' D' B2 F Fw D Fw D2 Dw2 Lw R' Fw2 L' Bw2 R' Fw2 L2 R F2 Fw' Bw

9. Rw2 R' Uw F' L Lw2 Rw Bw2 B Dw' R2 Lw Dw' B2 Uw Rw2 Lw' B Fw Bw Dw' Bw2 Rw F2 Bw2 Fw Lw U2 L Fw2 Bw2 R Bw R2 Lw B' D Dw' U Uw Rw2 L D2 Rw B Lw2 Bw Fw Uw2 D' B' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 F Uw' F Lw2 Dw' R

10. F2 R2 Rw' Fw' L2 U' R' Rw Dw Uw' L Dw2 Fw2 D' R' Dw2 F' L2 F' Dw L2 Fw' Rw2 B F' R' Bw' Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 L' R2 Bw' Dw U B' Uw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 R' U2 Bw' Lw U2 F L F2 Bw B' L' D Rw Bw2 Rw

11. Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw' Bw Fw2 F2 U2 F' Bw' Lw B2 L2 R' Uw L Rw Lw' R' Bw D' B' U2 B' Dw2 U2 Rw' U2 R' B' R2 L U Lw2 Dw' L' Bw' Rw' U2 L2 F Uw R U' Dw2 B' R' Uw' Dw Rw2 F D' R Dw2 U Rw' Uw' F' Uw' Fw'

12. R Dw' L2 Uw Bw2 Rw' U' Fw2 Uw' D Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Fw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Lw U' Lw' U' D' Fw U' F2 B2 Fw2 R2 D Fw L2 Bw2 Uw2 U Lw' L2 R2 B2 Lw' Uw2 F2 R2 L F' D' Lw2 Dw' L' B' Lw D2 L Dw' U2 L' Bw' L Bw2



Round 100 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 100
sub-2:15
avg = *2:20.98*

1. (2:39.36)
2. 2:21.22
3. 2:24.09
4. (2:10.80)
5. 2:25.19
6. 2:12.82
7. 2:17.86
8. 2:13.45
9. 2:26.64
10. 2:28.32
11. 2:22.97
12. 2:17.19


----------



## One Wheel (May 3, 2018)

Round 100
To Sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:38.33
2:34.29, 2:35.02, 2:42.55, 2:42.89, 2:40.20, 2:36.44, (2:54.42), 2:26.16, 2:26.55, 2:53.53, 2:45.67, (2:16.44)


----------



## MCuber (May 4, 2018)

Round 100
Sub-1:40
Ao12: 1:46.380

1. 1:49.137
2. 1:55.618
3. 1:54.125+
4. 1:47.526
5. 1:36.089
6. 1:49.212
7. 1:39.545
8. 1:44.186
9. 1:42.845
10. 1:45.513
11. 1:31.512
12. 1:56.335

Bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 100 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:20.98 0/3 You know that the words "Sub to X" means that you want your average to be below that, Right?...sorry

Race to sub 2:30
@One Wheel Ao12: 2:38.33 0/3 I hope that this week is better for you, so keep up the practice.

Race to sub 1:40
@MCuber Ao12: 1:46.38 0/3 Almost there. Hopefully this week is better for you.



Spoiler: Round 101 Scrambles



1. Dw B' Lw Bw L Uw2 L Dw' Fw F' Rw L2 Lw' D U' Dw' Rw' Bw' R Lw2 Bw2 Lw' L' Fw F B' Dw' Bw2 U' D Lw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 R Uw Rw' U2 L Lw2 D2 L2 Fw' B F L' Rw2 Uw' U Rw U' D Uw Rw' F' Dw F2 U

2. D2 F2 Bw' D F D2 Lw2 D Uw' Bw B R U F2 Fw D2 Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' F' B Lw' F2 Dw' Lw' F Fw U Bw' Dw Lw B Dw2 B2 R Dw D' Uw' R B' Uw' R Dw2 Rw' Lw Uw L' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw' Uw B' U D2 Dw'

3. B U2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 R2 Lw Rw D' F2 D Dw' B2 R U' Rw' Lw Fw2 R' L' Bw Lw Fw Bw' F2 L' Bw Rw2 Uw B Uw' B U D' L B' Uw' U2 B Uw2 Dw R2 D2 L Fw Lw Rw' Fw' Uw B Rw F' U Lw2 Bw L Uw Dw2 D Bw

4. Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Uw R' Rw2 D2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 R D Bw L R' Dw D R2 Bw Uw B' Rw Dw' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' D' F B D U' Lw' F R2 Dw' D' L2 U' Lw' Rw' F' U Fw' U2 D2 L2 Uw B Dw' Lw'

5. D2 Dw2 B Rw2 Lw L D Rw' Fw R' Bw U Lw2 Dw' R2 Rw Dw' Bw2 Rw D Uw' R' Dw2 Fw' B2 R' L Lw2 B D2 Dw Lw' Fw Bw2 Lw D' F Rw' Uw' D Dw2 F Bw2 Dw R2 F2 R' Rw' F Dw2 L Fw' Rw' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' L2 D' Fw2

6. Lw Dw D F' L2 Dw B2 Fw' L2 U2 L D' B2 Uw' L2 R' Dw' B F Lw2 Fw D2 B2 F2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 U Bw2 R' Lw' Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw F2 Lw' F' Uw2 F B L D' B L R F' B' Dw2 D' R U2 Uw' F2 Dw2 U2

7. Fw2 L' Fw' B2 F2 L U2 Lw2 Dw U F B L2 R B Rw2 Uw2 U' R' U2 F R2 D F2 Bw2 L Fw R' Dw' R U Fw' L2 U B2 L2 F2 Fw Dw2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L Uw R Uw2 U2 F' B2 R' U Bw L' F' Uw Fw' U' D2 Dw

8. Uw2 B2 Dw' L2 B R2 Lw Fw F' Bw2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' Bw Rw F' Fw Dw2 Uw2 B Uw2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Dw R2 L B U2 B2 D' Dw2 Lw' D' L Dw R' Fw2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw L Fw Rw R U' Dw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 U Fw'

9. R2 F' R2 L2 D R Lw Uw' B U R2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw R Bw' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B R2 L' B Rw' U2 Lw Bw2 R2 B' U D2 Fw2 Rw B Uw D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Bw D Dw' R Bw' L2 Dw' L2 B Bw2 L D B2 Fw2 R L' D Bw2 L2

10. U' R' Uw B2 L' Fw L2 R2 D L B' Lw2 Fw' U Lw U2 Bw' L' Uw' Rw L F2 R' D2 Dw2 R' Uw Bw Lw' F Fw2 Bw Uw D2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw' Lw Uw U' Lw Bw Fw' F B Rw' Fw Rw D' F' D Lw2 D2 U' B Rw2 Bw Fw2

11. F U' Rw2 U' Uw' Fw Uw' U' R' Lw2 Rw' L2 Bw R2 Uw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw' D2 Fw' U' R' Lw Dw2 U' Uw Bw' Lw Dw F' Fw R2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 F B' Bw' U2 B2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' B' L R2 Fw' Bw D' Rw' L Bw Uw' Dw2 Fw2 D' Uw'

12. D2 F2 Rw B' F L' Bw B2 F' D R2 Fw R' F2 L Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 D' F U Rw Uw D Fw' Lw' R2 Uw' Bw Rw2 R' L2 Lw2 U2 B' D L' U2 D F' Bw2 D Fw Rw' R' Dw U2 R D2 Bw2 Lw Uw' U2 L F' R' Fw2



Round 101 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Round 101
Sub-1:40
Ao12:

1. 1:32.960
2. 1:41.170
3. 1:45.314
4. 1:29.888
5. 1:45.584
6. 

I'm going to continue this, but for now this is it


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 11, 2018)

Round 101
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:36.17 0/3 Really bad average, apparently I was not in the 5x5 solving mood : )

Time List:
1. 1:34.00 
2. 1:40.14 
3. 1:37.52 
4. 1:33.52 
5. 1:36.25 
6. (1:52.42) 
7. (1:23.52) 
8. 1:36.73 
9. 1:44.52 
10. 1:33.42 
11. 1:26.93 
12. 1:38.63


----------



## Kumato (May 11, 2018)

Round 101 
Race to Sub-2:50
1. 2:45.45
2. 3:00.74 (My 4x4s and 5x5s are like timed bombs, they will explode, but you don't know when...)
3. 2:45.79
4. 2:41.46
5. 2:35.36
6. 2:45.92
7. 3:00.90
8. (3:01.43)
9. 2:47.07
10. 2:39.89
11. (2:32.26) (PB)
12. 2:34.68
Ao12= 2:45.726(.73)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 12, 2018)

Round 101 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate What happened to you this week? You have been so consistent lately in competing until this week

Race to sub 2:50
@Kumato Ao12: 2:45.73 1/3 Well done and keep it up. Also, welcome to this race thread.

Race to sub 1:40
@MCuber Ao5: 1:39.81 1/3 Although you did not complete the Ao12, I will still count you Ao5 instead, if you are fine with that. If not please let me know and I can change that.

Race to sub 1:35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:36.17 0/3 Not good!



Spoiler: Round 102 Scrambles



1. B2 L' Dw Rw2 Lw2 U' Fw2 U Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw Fw Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' F L2 U' D2 Bw2 R2 Bw F2 Uw' Bw' F Rw U Dw' B R' L2 Bw2 Uw' D L' R' Dw' U L' R' Dw Lw2 L' B2 Bw' R2 Dw L2 Uw' Rw' Uw' U' Bw' Uw' R2 Bw

2. Bw' B U2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' U' R2 L2 Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw2 D L' B F2 Dw' F2 Lw Fw2 B2 D2 Uw' Rw' L' Lw' R2 U Uw2 Dw2 R' Uw2 R Bw' U2 L Lw' D2 Dw2 F2 B Dw2 D' Lw D F2 R' F' U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw D' B Bw2 Uw

3. Bw' U Lw' U' F B Dw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 D Bw' R' D2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 B F' Dw' R' Rw' Fw U' F2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 D2 Lw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw L Uw2 F' Dw R Dw2 Bw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Dw' Fw B2 Rw' L D2 Fw2 U Fw2 Dw Lw2 B'

4. Dw2 R Rw' Dw F Lw' U B' L Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw Fw Bw' D' Lw U' Fw' B Lw R2 Fw2 R2 Bw Rw D2 Lw2 L' D2 R' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 D' Fw2 Uw Rw Lw' R2 B2 Rw U L' Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Bw2 B2 R2 Uw Bw2 R2 Lw2 Uw Lw Rw' Dw' D

5. Lw2 U L Dw Fw' U2 Uw Bw Fw' R2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 F Rw2 B' F Fw2 Uw2 Bw' F Uw Fw2 F2 Lw Fw2 L Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw Lw2 L' Fw2 Bw F Lw2 Rw2 R' B' R Uw2 Fw' B Dw' L2 Rw' B2 Lw U' F' Uw L' Rw' Lw2 R' Fw' R2 Uw B'

6. Fw U' L' Fw L2 B Uw2 U2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw' Lw B2 U Bw' Fw L' Bw B2 Rw2 F2 Fw B L' U' D' Dw F2 L' Fw' Bw2 D R' Bw2 Fw' R' L F' D F' Uw2 U Rw2 L U2 L2 Bw' B2 D2 Dw R U2 R' Bw' Rw' Dw D2 Uw

7. Rw' Lw B F' Uw' Rw2 F2 R' F B Lw2 B' U2 L D' U2 Bw2 U2 F' Fw Bw B2 L Dw2 F2 R2 Fw' Dw D U' Bw' R2 Fw' B2 U2 Lw2 R2 Uw B' F Dw' Bw' F Fw R' D Rw' F' Lw2 Dw2 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' R2 B' Rw2 Bw2 L

8. F Rw Bw' D' Dw Rw U2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw' L2 Uw R' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 L U' Rw2 F' R Rw Dw Uw' B' L' D2 Rw2 L2 Uw' F B Dw' U' F Bw2 Dw' Fw U2 B' Uw2 D B2 Lw2 R' Dw' Fw B2 F' R U R' Dw' Rw2 Bw U D2 Fw2 D2

9. Uw' Fw' D2 R U2 Dw2 Fw' U B' R D2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Dw2 F2 L B' R2 B Rw' L2 Fw D2 Rw Dw2 R Dw' F Bw' Lw F Lw B U Dw2 D' F' L' F Lw R' D F2 Dw2 R' Uw' Lw' U Rw2 Bw' Rw' F2 L Uw D' L' D

10. Dw L Fw2 R' Fw U2 Lw D2 Dw2 R' Dw2 D F' Bw' D F B' Fw2 R2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw F D Lw2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 F' L' U' Fw2 D2 Bw Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw F Bw' Rw Lw' Fw Dw2 U' F' Fw' Rw2 F Lw F' D2 Rw2 U B' Lw F2 Dw2

11. Fw' L' Rw F B' Bw U' Rw' Lw U Uw D Fw' B' U' Rw' L Bw Fw2 Dw' R2 F Fw2 Dw2 R Fw Lw Rw' F' D U Fw2 R2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Fw' B' Rw' F' R Bw2 Uw' Fw' B Bw F' R' L2 B2 Lw' F2 U Rw2 F2 R Fw' Lw Uw' B'

12. Rw U' L Bw U D2 Dw Lw' Dw' B2 Fw2 U' Lw F' D' R2 Bw2 R Lw2 U2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw Fw Lw' Bw' R2 Dw2 L2 D Fw Dw D' B' D Lw2 B2 Dw2 F Lw' Dw2 D B D F' D' U2 Lw' Dw' R2 Dw2 B Lw' D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2



Round 102 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Kumato (May 12, 2018)

Round 102
Race to sub-2:50
1. 2:39.90
2. 2:34.44
3. 2:36.51
4. 2:49.98 (WOW, at the limit)
5. 2:48.49
6. 2:53.46 (Messed up centers)
7. 2:42.90
8. (2:30.69)
9. 2:36.65
10. (3:00.97)
11. 2:31.40
12. 2:40.69
Ao12=2:41.442 (.44)
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 13, 2018)

Just saw this here so I thought i might as well join in.
Round 102
Race to sub-3.00
Cube: compressed spring wushuang
1. 02:44.933 (pb fail)
2. 02:47.570
3. 02:37.643 (pb comeback yay)
4. 02:20.365 (OMG)
5. 02:27.496 (ok...)
6. 02:55.741 (nuuu... guess that's the result of hand scrambling)
7. <02:16.320> (i guess I should probably stop being retarded...)
8. <03:11.019> (probably saved by WV)
9. 02:49.673 (the mood swings are really getting to me)
10. 02:34.579
11. 02:56.460
12. 02:41.131
Ao12=02:41.559 (.56)
p.s: The compressed spring mod is working (done it yesterday night), but I'm experiencing lockups, less corner-cutting and stability.


----------



## Kumato (May 13, 2018)

UnknownCuber said:


> Just saw this here so I thought i might as well join in.
> Round 102
> Race to sub-3.00
> Cube: compressed spring wushuang
> ...


If this is your normal average, you should probably do race to sub 2:50 or something.
Also, welcome to the race!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

UnknownCuber said:


> Just saw this here so I thought i might as well join in.
> Round 102
> Race to sub-3.00
> Cube: compressed spring wushuang
> ...


Hey, Welcome to this race thread. I hope that you enjoy it and nice average.


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 13, 2018)

Thx for the welcome! I'll be switching my goal very soon (next week). Btw are my times considered to be at which level (I've got only a 19.123 on and avg ~22 secs)


----------



## Reprobate (May 16, 2018)

Round 102
sub-2:20
avg = 2:21.95

1. 2:16.83
2. 2:21.35
3. 2:28.64
4. (2:15.48)
5. 2:29.32
6. 2:20.41
7. 2:23.43
8. 2:20.84
9. (2:30.84)
10. 2:25.57
11. 2:16.89
12. 2:16.19


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 18, 2018)

Round 102
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:34.74

Time List:
1. 1:39.44 
2. (1:42.41) 
3. 1:33.41 
4. 1:35.52 
5. 1:31.44 
6. 1:38.28 
7. 1:34.51 
8. (1:23.51)
9. 1:34.15 
10. 1:29.01 
11. 1:39.82 
12. 1:31.83


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

Round 102 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.'

Race to sub 3:00
@UnknownCuber Ao12: 2:41.55 1/3 Well done and keep it up. I think that you can set your goal to sub 2:45/2:40, but if you want to finish what you have or go for something else then that is also just fine. I just thought I would mention that, and also, (and again) welcome to this thread. It is great to have you here.

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:21.25 0/3 So close to your goal. Also, welcome back to the thread.

Race to sub 2:50
@Kumato Ao12: 2:41.44 2/3 Great job. One more week left to graduate so keep it up.

Race to sub 1:35
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:34.74 1/3 Meh!



Spoiler: Round 103 Scrambles



1. (1.00) Lw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' L' U2 L2 D' Uw' B F' Fw' U' Dw' Bw2 Dw B2 U2 D' R' Uw2 U Rw Bw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 F Fw Uw2 R2 Lw F2 B Bw L' U2 B Dw2 F' R Lw' Bw' B' U2 R L Uw' Lw F' Lw2 D2 Lw Uw Lw2 R' Bw2 Lw R' L

2. 1.00 B' L' Uw2 Dw2 Fw D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' R' Uw2 Bw' B2 Uw F Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw R Rw2 B Lw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' F' R D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B R2 Dw Fw' U' B U' Dw2 D' L2 Bw Lw Fw2 Bw L F' Fw2 R' F R B Rw' Lw Fw2 Uw' U' Fw Lw

3. 1.00 Uw2 F2 Lw2 L' Uw F' D L' B2 Dw' Lw' Rw Dw R F2 Dw2 D' R D' U2 F' Uw2 U' D2 R Uw' R Fw' Lw' U' F' Fw2 R2 Dw Lw' L' D2 R2 U' D2 Uw Fw B2 L' Rw' Lw R Dw' Lw D' U R2 Lw Bw Dw2 Fw' R2 F U' R2

4. 1.00 Uw' Fw2 Bw' B2 Dw' Rw D Rw' Bw Lw F Fw' Bw Dw2 Uw F' Fw' U2 R' Bw2 Uw Bw' Rw Fw2 B U2 Lw Bw R' D2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' R F' D Fw2 Lw L2 Rw Dw2 B Rw2 F' B Dw' F2 Uw2 B2 U2 Lw Rw' D U Uw2 L Uw D F' U

5. 1.00 Bw2 U B Fw U Lw' R2 D Dw' R' Lw' U' L Fw' Bw U2 Uw' Lw Dw' B Dw2 Uw' Rw' L Uw2 Fw Rw Fw' Dw' Uw2 U R Uw2 F Uw' Dw Bw2 F' R L2 Lw Bw' Lw' Bw U Bw2 Fw' Dw Fw' Bw2 F' L' B' Fw Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' B' Lw2

6. 1.00 Dw2 D2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L2 Lw' Dw2 L' Fw2 F2 R' Lw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' B2 Uw Fw' B' Lw' R2 F Rw2 U' Rw2 R' Bw' Lw' Bw' Dw2 Bw' Fw' D2 B' Fw Rw' Lw2 B U Fw' D2 Fw' R' Rw2 Lw Bw' F2 Fw2 L2 B U' D2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 D' R2 D Uw

7. 1.00 D' Rw' Dw2 Fw R' Dw Lw' D Uw' U2 Dw2 Bw2 D' Bw' F B2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw2 D Rw' Fw' Bw' L U2 B' Uw U2 Lw' Fw' Bw B' Dw2 D' Lw U2 Lw B L Rw U2 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw R2 Dw Bw Rw' L' Lw D' Uw L2 Rw' D2 Lw D2 Bw

8. 1.00 U2 Uw' R U Fw' D' Uw' F U F' B2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw F L' Fw2 Lw' L F2 Dw' U' Bw B' Uw B' D2 Lw' Dw' Bw' F' R2 Rw' U2 B Uw L' B' D' Fw' Dw2 R L2 B2 Dw L' F2 Dw' Bw L2 Dw L' Uw B' L2 F' Rw2 D2 L2

9. 1.00 R Dw' Bw U2 Rw L B' Uw Bw U2 F2 Fw R' D Bw' R Dw' Rw2 Uw' L2 F2 Bw2 U Bw2 Lw R2 B Uw2 R' Fw' L' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 F Rw L' B Lw Uw Rw' R D' F Bw Dw' Rw2 Uw Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw Bw' F' U R Lw2 B

10. 1.00 Dw2 R2 Dw Rw' L2 D R D R' B' Uw Fw2 Uw L B2 Dw' U D2 Lw2 B2 Uw' F' B2 D2 Dw F' Fw L' F2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Fw2 D' F D U' Dw R2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' L Fw2 D' U' B Lw2 Dw2 F U2 R2 B' F2 Dw U Lw2 L'

11. 1.00 U' Lw Rw R' Fw2 F Dw Fw L Uw2 Rw L' R' Lw2 B Lw Fw Lw Rw' L2 D Fw2 D' F U2 L U B' Lw2 Fw2 F U Rw' F L' U Bw R2 Dw Rw' F2 Bw2 Uw' B Uw2 Rw2 F Lw' F B2 Rw2 U F' Bw Uw' Rw Lw2 R' Fw Dw2

12. (1.00) U' Uw' L' Dw' B' Bw F2 R D Fw2 B' Bw' U B' Lw' Dw2 R2 Lw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 B Lw R Fw R' L Lw2 B' F' Dw' D2 F Dw F2 L2 D R L' Bw' Fw B Uw R' Fw F' Rw Dw Rw B F' Fw D2 Dw' R2 F' Fw B Lw' U'





Spoiler: Round 104 Scrambles



1. (1.00) R Rw2 Bw2 Lw' F Rw' B D L2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Bw R Rw F' Rw' Fw' Dw Bw' Fw Uw Rw' R Dw2 L Rw' Uw R' Uw2 B' D' U2 L Lw U Rw' R B2 Uw' Bw L D' L U2 L Uw' Lw2 F' D' Fw2 Uw' D2 Bw Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 U

2. 1.00 Lw Bw Lw U Bw Lw2 Fw L2 U2 F Bw Uw' R2 Lw' Rw2 L2 Fw' Bw Lw' R2 Fw2 F R Bw2 L2 F2 Dw2 Lw B L2 U2 F Lw2 Uw D' Dw' U2 R Uw' Rw' L2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Bw Lw' R' D2 Uw2 L Bw2 F2 Fw Dw2 B' R2 Bw2 D Rw' Dw'

3. 1.00 D' B' Bw' Dw' D Fw' B' L' D F Dw Lw Uw2 F D' B2 U2 Dw Lw2 D Rw2 Fw2 Rw Lw' R2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' D' Fw2 F2 Lw Dw' U' Uw' L Bw U2 Rw' R' U B R D Lw L2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' D' L Dw Bw B2 Dw L D2

4. 1.00 D Uw Rw' Lw' U' Bw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 D Uw' R Bw' R' U' L2 Fw Dw B2 Dw2 Rw2 R' F Bw' B R' Dw Lw2 Rw' R' L' B F D Lw2 R2 Rw' F2 Bw Rw Bw' L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw' D2 B2 R' U D' B Uw Bw Dw U' D2 Lw2 Bw U'

5. 1.00 Fw' R' D Rw2 U2 B' D' B2 L' Rw Fw2 Bw' D2 Rw' R' D2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 F' D' Uw F2 B' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 B Uw' D F L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L D2 Bw2 L U L2 Dw2 L' R2 Rw B' Bw F' R2 Dw' U B2 L' B' Fw'

6. 1.00 B2 Rw Dw' Lw2 B' Bw F' Dw D' Fw2 Lw' B F2 R2 L2 Uw' B2 D R' B' F Dw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 D2 L Bw2 Lw2 F Fw' U2 D' Rw' Uw2 B' F' Dw' B' Rw2 R Fw' L' Fw' U' L Dw' Bw2 Rw2 B' Lw2 L2 F' D' F' B Lw' U2 Bw' L2

7. 1.00 Rw' D Rw2 Uw' Lw R2 Uw' Rw B2 Uw D F2 L Lw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' D2 U Uw Dw' Fw2 Dw2 U L' Fw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 F' Lw2 Bw' Lw R' B F Fw2 Uw Bw' Dw' Lw' D' U2 Rw F B' Bw Lw' Fw' D2 Rw2 U2 F2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 R'

8. 1.00 Uw B' D2 B' L R' Bw' B F2 Lw F2 U' F Dw B' R' B F' Rw' D Rw F' Rw' B Rw' B' Dw Lw Rw2 R D2 Dw' U2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 U L Uw2 L' Fw2 U' D' B2 Fw' Dw2 U' Rw Bw' Uw' L' B2 Lw L2 Dw2 Lw R2 L' Bw L2

9. 1.00 U' Bw Rw Lw' R2 Dw2 D2 B2 Dw2 Lw' Uw B2 Bw2 Dw U2 R2 Dw2 R' L' Uw' Rw' B Fw2 R D2 L' Lw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 B R2 U F D Rw2 Lw2 R F Uw2 Lw' D' Lw2 F' L2 F' L F' U2 L R F' U' L2 Rw Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Rw

10. 1.00 L Rw' Fw U2 Rw2 Bw Uw Dw B U' B Lw2 Fw' D2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 F2 Bw Lw' Bw2 L U2 D L R2 Rw2 F2 L2 R Uw' U' B D' Lw' D' Rw2 F2 R' D2 Fw' F Dw' B' L' D2 Bw' R' F L2 D2 R2 Bw2 B' U' B2 Uw2 F' U2 Bw

11. 1.00 U' L' D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw R U Fw Uw2 U' B' R Dw Uw2 F D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 F' Uw' B Dw' U2 R Dw2 Fw L2 F' Uw F Bw2 Lw Uw' Bw R2 L' Dw2 R L Dw' B' R2 D B R' Uw2 R Rw B Bw U2 Uw2 L' Dw' R Bw2 L2

12. (1.00) Rw' F2 Uw' U2 F D U2 Lw L U' Lw' R U Bw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Lw2 Fw R Dw' Fw2 D2 L' Lw' Rw' D' Bw' Rw Bw Dw Lw' R F Rw2 Uw' Lw2 D' Dw' U2 Uw2 Lw2 D' U Fw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Lw' B Uw2 Bw Uw2 B Dw' Fw2 B2 R'





Round 103 and 104 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 103
Sub-2:20
avg = 2:30.08

1. (2:48.78)
2. 2:25.03
3. 2:33.35
4. 2:47.87
5. 2:35.91
6. 2:29.31
7. 2:28.85
8. 2:24.03
9. 2:31.26
10. 2:21.66
11. (2:20.65)
12. 2:23.50

Round 104
sub-2:20
avg = 2:36.03

1. (2:57.25)
2. 2:52.54
3. (2:23.84)
4. 2:31.56
5. 2:35.61
6. 2:33.99
7. 2:26.80
8. 2:35.29
9. 2:34.52
10. 2:44.06
11. 2:29.38
12. 2:36.57

Oh, well. I'm too tired to cube but I didn't want to waste the scrambles


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 103
Road to officially sub 2:10
avg of 12: 2:06.61 1/3

Time List:
1. 2:04.20 
2. 2:15.62 
3. (1:45.73)
4. 2:01.96
5. 2:11.10
6. (2:22.74)
7. 2:06.70 
8. 1:50.24 
9. 1:55.22
10. 2:16.86 
11. 2:09.45 
12. 2:14.73

Round 104
Road to officially sub 2:10
avg of 12: 2:07.18 2/3

Time List:
1. 2:10.51
2. (2:26.83) 
3. 2:03.89 
4. (1:44.12) 
5. 1:50.25
6. 2:14.27 
7. 2:13.60 
8. 2:07.84
9. 2:06.35
10. 1:57.92
11. 2:15.68
12. 2:11.51

So after a pretty bad weekend of official times, I decided to really try and practice at home how I do and feel at official competitions and in public (meaning listening to various things that were distracting to me, getting nervous, thinking about the times and solves etc.)
I am going to be doing this for a while or until I can start getting the same times that I was getting when I was relaxed at home. This might take a while to get there, but because I now really see that I need to work on this and I really want to get better official times, I do not mind practicing this way. Also, big thanks to @CuberStache for the idea of practicing this way, I would not have really thought about it, if he had not mentioned the idea, so thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 103 and 104 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnaUfCZkHLYxTk1exHZRKQJ5Ou2QW_ofgxQGjv8Pt1c/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12 for round 103: 2:30.08 0/3 Sorry that this week was not good for you in either round, but thank you for competing. Also, I assume that it was just a typo, but you are racing to sub 2:15 and not 2:20 like you posted in this weeks post? Because I have "Race to sub 2:15" for you at the moment, but if you want me to change it I would be more the glad to do it for you. Thanks. 
@Reprobate Ao12 for round 104: 2:36.03 0/3 See above


Race to sub officially 2:10 and below:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 round 103: 2:06.61 1/3
For round 104: Ao12: 2:07.18 2/3



Spoiler: Round 105 Scrambles



1. L U R' Rw F' U Lw L' Dw2 Lw' D' Rw F Bw2 R' U R' L' D B2 Bw' U Lw' L2 R' F L Uw Bw2 Rw2 B2 L Bw2 U F' Uw2 L Bw Rw F2 Fw Uw' Dw2 U' B' Lw' Bw' R2 U' R2 Fw2 L Fw Uw' Dw' L2 Rw2 Lw' F' L

2. R2 D2 L2 Uw L2 Dw2 L U' Bw2 B L' D Uw2 L' F Rw2 R' F' Fw Bw Lw2 Fw' D' Fw' B D' Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw B Uw B2 D2 Uw' Dw2 Bw F' B Rw L' R' Fw' D2 L' Dw' R Uw Rw B' F' Rw2 L B' U2 Fw2 R' Uw' U R2

3. D2 B' U F Rw R' Lw' Dw' F2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw Dw Bw2 R Bw2 Dw2 Fw' L' R2 U Fw2 Lw B2 D Lw2 U2 Dw' Rw' Uw L B2 Uw' R' U Lw Dw2 Rw' U' Lw U' Dw2 Rw' F R L U B' R Lw Dw' Lw' Fw' Bw' Lw Dw F Fw2

4. Fw' Uw Fw B R' F' L2 U Fw2 L Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' Rw' Fw Uw Lw2 B2 F Fw' U2 L2 Lw' B Uw' U F L' Fw2 R2 Bw' F' R Lw2 Fw2 R2 D' Dw R2 U2 Fw' L' Uw Lw2 Fw' U2 B R2 F' Bw' Rw' L2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 R' F

5. L U' Dw Lw2 Dw' R2 B L Rw' Bw F Rw' R L Dw' B Uw D B Rw Lw2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw D2 Lw' L2 Rw2 Bw2 D Dw' B Bw Uw Bw' L2 Uw2 B U' B L' Fw Bw' Rw D' U2 Rw2 Dw2 F D2 Uw Bw' Lw' Uw' D' B2 R B' Rw'

6. Fw' Bw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Dw' Uw Fw' Bw2 L2 F' U2 F2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 D' Bw Lw Uw2 Dw2 F2 D Fw2 Lw' D Dw' Fw L U' B2 Dw B2 Dw Uw Rw' L' Bw' Rw' L' Fw F2 Rw Dw' L' R B2 D2 Rw D' L' R D2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw B R2 L2

7. L' Uw2 U2 Dw Bw Uw' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Uw' D2 Dw' Fw2 U Rw' B' Dw Bw Dw Bw R2 Uw' R2 L F B2 Uw' Rw' Dw2 Fw L' Uw U2 Dw2 Fw' Dw D Uw' Rw' U Rw' Bw' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw Fw Rw' U' Dw' L F' Rw2 F' Rw2 U' B2 Rw'

8. Bw2 U' R2 Uw Bw Rw2 F2 B' R B U Bw Lw L B D R2 Fw2 U Lw2 Fw' Lw' Dw U Rw' F Dw' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 B Dw2 D' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' R' F Rw R2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 B Lw' Bw' F2 D2 Rw2 D Bw' B' U Dw L2 B2 F2 Uw'

9. Lw D B' Bw Dw2 Lw2 Dw Fw U' R2 B Rw2 Lw' Dw F' Dw2 Fw' Bw' L U' Dw R2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R Lw2 D2 Rw L2 Fw' B Uw' D' Rw' Uw2 Bw Rw F2 U' R Dw R2 F' R' Bw2 U Lw2 Fw' R Uw Rw'

10. D' Lw' Dw' D' Fw' Dw U Lw L' Dw' Lw Bw' Rw R' Uw2 R B Uw2 R Fw' D' Bw2 Fw' R' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 L Rw Bw Uw' Rw2 Uw' Dw' R2 U2 F B' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 L2 B2 D F' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Uw B U' Dw F2 Bw2 Dw L' Dw' B2

11. Dw Bw Rw' Uw' F U2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L Bw F' B2 Uw' U D L2 Fw2 B Lw' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L' Fw' U Fw' U Bw L' Rw' U' B2 D F2 Dw2 R2 Bw U' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw U' F2 Lw2 F R2 F2 D F Lw Dw2 Lw Dw' F' U2 B

12. L' R' Uw' R Lw L Uw2 Fw2 L R' Dw2 Lw' Dw' Uw Lw Fw' B F Bw2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' Uw Rw Lw' L2 F' B' Lw2 Fw' B R' Lw' Fw' D B2 U Lw L' Fw Uw Bw Lw' U' B' L2 Lw B Fw2 Lw' F2 D' Lw2 Uw R Rw Dw Fw'




Round 105 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 105
Sub-2:15
avg = 2:22.33

1. 2:30.93
2. 2:25.63
3. 2:12.35
4. 2:26.64
5. 2:50.72
6. 2:21.81
7. 2:27.93
8. 2:16.44
9. 2:12.71
10. 2:23.17
11. 2:20.59
12. 2:17.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 105 Results:

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12 for round 103: 2:22.33 0/3 Well at least you know that you got the best single this week Hopefully this week is better for you in getting your goal. 



Spoiler: Round 106 Scrambles



1. F' B2 Bw' U Lw2 Rw R' D F' Lw Uw' D Fw R2 B2 Lw' R' B2 U Rw L2 Fw' Bw Lw2 Rw2 L D2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 L' Rw' Uw' R L2 Rw Bw' Rw B' Dw F2 Bw D U Fw2 L' Lw2 Dw2 D B2 Fw U F2 D2 B Rw L2 U' B2 R'

2. L2 D' Uw2 F B2 Dw' F' U' F' D' F U2 B Rw' Dw U' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' R Bw Uw' R Rw Lw' L' B F' Dw2 Fw' Dw' Fw D2 Bw' D' Rw' R' Bw2 L' Rw2 B F2 D' Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw' D Rw2 B' Lw2 R Dw Bw Dw Bw2 Dw2 D2

3. Rw2 Bw F' Uw' B2 F Lw' Bw Uw' Dw' U2 Lw R2 Rw' F2 Uw' F Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Rw2 F Bw2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Uw' Lw B' Bw2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 U D2 Rw2 D2 U' Bw Rw Bw' Fw' Lw Rw2 D' F Lw F' U D Rw F2 Lw F' B Fw2

4. B R' F Rw2 B2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw B Bw2 F' Dw2 D2 F2 B' R' Lw Fw U2 F L' Dw' D2 L Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Rw Lw2 Dw2 R2 Uw Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' Fw' Lw' Rw' Uw Dw2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw' Rw' U Uw Lw' B2 R2

5. Lw U Dw Rw' B U2 R U' Dw' L2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw' Lw Fw2 R2 Rw D2 L Bw' Fw U2 B' Lw Uw' Fw2 U2 Bw' Dw2 Bw Lw' D2 Bw Dw2 F Uw2 R B U2 Uw2 F Dw2 L Fw2 Lw' B L Rw' F2 L' U2 Rw2 Dw L2 Rw B R2 D' Dw2

6. L Rw Dw2 D' U' Lw2 F Lw Fw2 Bw Uw D Lw2 U B U Lw' Rw' L' D2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Bw Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw' U Rw L2 Dw' Fw Rw' Fw' Bw' F U2 F Dw2 B Rw2 D F D2 Lw R2 D' U' Rw R L B2 L Uw B2

7. R2 L B Uw' Fw' Lw2 D' Dw Uw' R2 Dw' R' Fw B Dw' U Lw L Dw' F Fw2 B Uw' Bw2 R2 B' F2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 Lw L2 Dw' U' Uw' L2 F' U2 L Uw2 Lw2 Bw B' F Dw' L Lw F D' R Fw' Bw F2 Dw D2 F Fw U2 R2 U2

8. Bw L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 Rw D Fw2 U' R' Fw' Bw2 B' U2 L2 D' B2 Rw B' Uw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 F L2 Lw' Uw Fw2 Uw' L Lw Rw F2 B L Fw2 B2 U' Uw' L2 U' B2 Lw F B2 U F' B' Fw' U L F U2 Rw' R'

9. Uw' Bw2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Dw L' B' Uw Lw B2 Rw' Bw' Rw L' F2 Bw2 Lw2 F' U' L D' U F Bw2 Uw D Fw' U Rw2 B U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 F U' Rw Bw Uw2 F Fw Bw B' D2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 R2 Fw' Rw2 B Dw'

10. Bw' F2 U R2 F2 Uw' B' R Rw2 Fw' F R' Bw D2 Dw2 Rw L' U2 Dw2 D F Lw Rw Uw' Lw' F2 U2 Rw2 D2 Lw' B Dw Lw' Uw Lw D Rw F2 Lw2 L R Dw2 L2 B Bw Fw2 F R' F Fw U B Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Bw' L2 R

11. Rw' Dw' U2 Uw' Bw2 D B' Uw' L' Rw2 Bw L' D' U' B' Uw' Bw2 D Rw2 R Uw' D2 U2 Fw2 L2 D' Lw2 F' Fw Rw Bw2 Fw' L' B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 B2 F Dw L2 Uw' Rw' D' Dw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' L' Fw F Lw D2 Uw F' U L' Rw' R2 Lw2

12. L2 F2 Uw U' D2 B D' Dw B2 Lw' R2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 F' D2 U2 Lw2 U' D' Bw' Uw' F2 L2 F' Lw B L Dw Bw' U D Fw' Uw2 B Dw' Uw' Rw2 U Lw Rw F2 Lw2 D Fw Dw' L2 F' Rw U2 L2 R Fw2 Bw' B U2 L' Fw L


Round 106 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 106
Sub-2:15
avg = 2:24.45

1. 2:20.96
2. 2:16.58
3. 2:38.34
4. 2:26.77
5. 2:18.97
6. 2:33.96
7. 2:11.18
8. 2:40.13
9. 2:21.62
10. 2:17.40
11. 2:27.92
12. 2:21.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 16, 2018)

Round 106
Sub 2:10 officially
avg of 12: 2:06.61 2/3

Time List:
1. 2:10.24 
2. 1:58.08 
3. 2:09.42 
4. 2:07.57 
5. 1:55.01 
6. (2:20.91) 
7. 2:04.68 
8. 2:08.49 
9. (1:44.72) 
10. 2:12.85 
11. 2:11.38 
12. 2:08.41


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 106 Results:

Race to sub 2:15
@Reprobate Ao12: 2:24.45 0/3 Sorry to see that this week was not great, but hopefully this week is better.

Race to sub 2:10 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 2:06.61 1/3



Spoiler: Round 107 scrambles



1. D' F2 R2 Fw U' B Fw Dw2 B' L' Lw' Rw' Fw L Bw D Lw2 D' R L' Bw Uw Bw' B' R F' B' Fw' Rw U Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 U' Fw' B U 
Fw2 Bw' Dw2 B' Dw2 B' D Dw2 U' Uw' Bw Uw' U2 Lw' B' Fw2 D2 R' Rw' D2 R B2

2. Bw Dw2 R Uw L' Uw D2 R2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Fw B2 Bw Rw Bw2 Fw' L2 D2 Dw' R' Rw2 Bw2 L' U' Bw2 Dw' U2 F2 L2 U2 Bw' Rw2 D Fw2 Bw F2 D' Dw Uw' Bw U Rw Dw U' Fw' D' B Dw' B' F' U2 F L' Lw' R

3. B' Bw2 Fw' U' Bw' R B Rw R' U F2 R L2 Uw Fw' F B Uw2 D R2 B L F' B' Bw Dw2 L' Rw R D2 R Bw' D2 R F2 Fw' R' Lw' F' L F' B' Uw' Lw U2 B' D Dw' F Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Dw Fw2 Dw' R' L Bw Dw F

4. R Uw' D U' L2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 D2 R D2 F L D2 Dw R D' Dw U2 R2 U' B F2 Bw' Rw U Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' Lw R Fw2 B' L Lw' Rw' Fw2 B' R' Uw' B R L' U2 Lw2 U' Rw' L' R D' Fw Rw' Lw' Dw R L2 F

5. B' Bw' Uw' L2 D' Bw F Lw U2 Bw2 R2 Fw Lw' D' R Dw' Uw2 L2 F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Bw' D L Lw' R' Fw U2 F D2 Lw2 Rw F' D2 Fw D2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Dw D B' L R' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw U2 Rw F2 Lw B' Rw U2

6. R Bw' D2 R U2 D2 Bw' Rw2 L Uw D2 R' F' R' Lw' Dw' R2 Rw2 D Dw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 U2 L2 Lw F Lw' Rw R' B Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 L U2 F' R' B2 Dw2 F' R' B' Fw Rw2 L2 Uw' F' U' B' Bw2 L Dw' B' U' F'

7. U Lw L U2 F' B2 Bw' D2 F2 D2 Rw D2 Fw' D' Rw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Dw Bw' U2 Lw2 R' Uw2 B2 Lw L2 Bw2 Lw' B Uw' Bw' R Uw L2 Uw R Uw' D U' Rw' Lw2 Fw B2 Bw2 L2 B R' U' Rw Lw' Dw2 B2 D2 Fw' U2 Dw2 Bw Lw

8. Dw2 Fw2 Bw Lw Fw B F2 R Fw' D' Rw' L2 R B Fw2 U2 D2 Uw Dw2 B' R' Uw2 D' Bw2 Fw D2 Fw2 L F2 L2 Lw2 U2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Bw Dw' R' F' Fw2 U2 Dw' L2 Fw' Rw Fw' F2 Bw' Rw' Bw Rw L2 R' Fw2 Dw2 L U' Dw2

9. U2 Rw F' B' R2 Bw' B2 Uw2 L' B2 Rw Uw2 U' Lw' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' D U L' Dw2 F' Dw Lw2 B' D' Uw Fw Lw' L2 Fw R' Uw Lw Fw' R' D' B' Rw D2 R' L Lw Dw2 D2 U Lw' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F Rw' R' U' Bw2 U Uw D'

10. Bw2 Fw' U B2 D' B' U' D2 Rw Fw F2 D' R2 B' Lw2 F L U Rw2 Fw R Lw2 U' Rw2 Dw F2 Bw' U L' R' Dw U R2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw B2 Fw L Bw2 U Bw R' D2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw L' R2 U Bw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Lw2

11. L' D' Fw' F Rw' Bw2 F U Fw' U' Bw D Uw2 Rw2 Uw D' F' B L' D Lw Bw F Lw Fw Lw Bw2 D' Rw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 R' F2 U2 Bw2 F Lw2 F' L2 R Bw Uw F Dw2 Fw2 B U2 Rw Dw' Bw' Uw2 B Fw Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw R2 U2

12. Rw' F' B2 Uw' Rw2 L' R' D2 B Dw' Rw2 R2 B U R Dw2 Rw Dw' D2 U2 F' Fw Dw F' L2 Dw2 F' U' Fw2 Bw F' U' F' Fw2 D B' Lw2 D2 Uw R Uw Bw' L2 F' Bw B' D2 F D2 U B2 U' Fw2 Dw Lw B' R2 Rw' B2 U'



Round 107 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 107 Results:

Race to sub 0.001
@Mr Nobody Ao12: 0.00 Well done. You are doing really good in all of the race thread that are have done.



Spoiler: Round 108 Scrambles



1. D' Lw Fw Lw' D Fw Bw' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Lw' L' Dw D F' Fw2 D2 F2 Lw B Fw' Dw Bw D2 L B Rw' D' R' Rw B' U' Uw2 B Bw' Rw' Uw' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 Rw' R Uw R' Bw' U' D2 Uw' B' R2 Dw R' U F

2. F2 B' L' U B R Rw2 L Fw' D2 Lw' B R2 F' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L F L2 Fw B2 Rw2 B' Fw F' L2 Dw2 Uw B' Lw2 L R D2 L F2 D Dw Lw Uw' Rw' D2 Lw Fw B Bw F' D' Bw2 Uw' L' Uw Dw2 F' Rw B U2 R' F' Bw'

3. Fw F Lw' Bw' B2 D2 L' Uw2 R D' R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Dw' F' U Uw' Fw' Rw U Uw B2 D' Rw2 D' Rw2 R Dw' R' U' Dw' B Rw B2 U2 L Fw B' D2 U2 L Lw' R2 Bw' R' Fw Rw' U' F' Uw2 D' U' Lw R U F Fw2 Bw'

4. Dw' F2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 B Fw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 U Bw2 L2 D2 F2 Dw' R2 Fw Lw R' Dw' L R' Dw' Bw2 Rw U' Fw2 Dw Bw2 R2 L Uw B' Dw2 R' Fw' U Lw2 D2 Dw F Uw2 F' Dw' L2 Fw' D B2 Bw Fw Lw U Uw L2 F Dw2 D2 F' Dw2

5. Uw' F Rw' F2 Dw' F D Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw R B2 D' Lw2 U' F R' Dw Lw' B' Fw Uw2 Lw Bw Fw2 R B2 U B2 Bw' Lw L' Fw B' F R' F2 L' Lw' Uw' D2 Dw' Lw Dw Uw F R Bw' Uw2 Bw' Uw' F' Dw2 Rw2 F2 D Bw2 D2 Rw

6. L2 U' B' Lw D' L' Bw' Rw' B2 Dw D Rw2 Dw Uw2 L' Lw' U2 Dw2 R Uw L Rw Dw D2 F' Rw F' Dw' B L2 Dw' Rw Fw' Dw Uw L2 Rw' R2 D Lw F2 Fw' L' R B2 U R2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw' Rw' U2 Uw2 F L B' U'

7. Dw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 Fw R' D' Bw' F' U' Uw Lw Fw' Lw' R' Bw R2 Uw' B' L2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 D F2 Uw' Fw' Dw Uw' Fw2 B2 D Fw2 B2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw2 R2 U B2 Uw2 Fw B2 Bw' D F2 D2 Bw2 L Rw' Lw Uw' D Lw' Fw F'

8. Uw U2 D F R2 B2 Dw' F Uw2 D2 B Dw D Fw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 D2 U Rw2 F2 Uw D2 Lw' D L' F' Dw2 B' Fw' Rw R Fw U' Rw' B' Dw' R' Dw Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 F' Bw Lw B' L B Bw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw' Fw Rw' R Bw Uw2

9. Fw Bw Dw' R2 F D' Dw2 R U2 Fw' F2 Lw' F Lw2 U L' D' Rw U2 Bw Lw2 Dw' U' B U' F' D2 L2 Uw2 Lw' D2 F2 R2 B' D' Rw' Fw Lw Fw L' Uw R Bw' Uw Rw2 Bw Rw F2 Fw' Uw' F' U Dw Fw Bw Rw Lw Fw Rw2 Uw'

10. Dw2 D2 Uw R F2 Dw' L' U Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 R2 L U Dw' L' Fw B' Dw2 D2 B2 Uw' D2 U' Dw Rw2 Fw F' D L2 D Rw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw' L2 D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 B' L' U' Uw2 Lw' Bw' D2 Uw U2 Lw2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw Dw D

11. B' Fw Dw2 Uw B2 U' B2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' R' Fw Uw F' B' Bw' D' R2 D2 Dw L2 Rw2 F' Lw' R Bw2 R' Fw' B' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Lw Dw' D' Rw Lw L R' Dw' Fw2 U' D2 F' Lw' Dw' Lw' F2 B2 Rw' F2 Lw' F2 L' R Lw2 U Dw2 L2 Uw

12. Rw F' L B' R2 D2 F' U2 Bw2 Dw2 D' Uw' Fw' Dw' R' Lw2 Fw Dw B2 Lw D' L' R Lw' Fw' L Rw R Lw2 F2 Lw' R2 D' U2 L D Lw R2 Bw' Uw D2 Lw Dw R F L' Bw' R2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 B L2 Uw B Dw2 B Dw2 Lw'





Spoiler: Round 109 Scrambles



1. F U' Lw' D B' U Bw2 B L2 Bw D U' Dw' Bw' L2 Uw' L' R' B Lw2 Rw B2 Dw' R' Bw Fw B2 D' U2 Lw Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 D Dw Lw2 Uw2 U2 D2 R2 Bw R' B L' U' F2 L2 Rw' Fw F U2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Dw2 Fw Bw' Rw L2

2. Rw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 L Lw Bw2 Dw R D2 R Rw2 D' L2 Uw2 R2 Bw' U Lw D Bw2 D B2 U Bw' U F2 Uw' R F Dw Uw F2 Dw2 F2 Rw' Lw Dw2 B Lw' L2 F' U D' Rw Bw' B' U2 R' Bw2 U2 B2 Uw R' Rw Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R2

3. F' U D2 Rw' U' F' R Dw2 L U B2 L Fw B' Uw' F2 L' Uw U L D' Lw2 R2 B Dw' R Dw Bw B2 Uw R2 Bw2 Lw2 U' Dw Bw2 Lw' Fw' Bw Lw2 L Rw' F Uw2 B' Dw' F Bw D' Lw D2 R' U R' Uw2 B D Dw B2 U

4. L2 Rw' D' U' Lw L2 B2 Lw' D' Dw2 F L2 Dw' Fw Dw B2 D2 F' Fw' L' B D' Bw Fw B2 Rw' U2 Rw L' R2 Lw Dw' R2 Lw' U2 Uw R' Bw2 D2 Uw Lw' F2 Uw Bw2 Lw Rw2 U' Fw2 D U R Rw' Bw' F Lw2 L B2 D Lw D'

5. B2 Uw R' L2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw D2 Bw' R U2 R2 L2 Fw2 Lw Fw Lw' D' U' F2 L' Rw' Bw' Uw' R2 Fw2 U' Lw D' U' Fw L D R' Bw' D Uw' Fw' Bw Dw2 Fw' Bw' Dw Uw L Lw' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' B Fw Uw2 D'

6. Uw Bw' Fw Lw' Uw2 Lw' Bw B U2 Rw2 L' F' Fw' U Uw Bw Dw2 Uw2 L2 D2 B Fw Lw2 Bw2 L2 F R2 Dw2 R Lw' D2 Rw2 F' U' Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw L Dw2 R Rw2 Dw Fw2 U2 Dw Uw2 R' Bw B' Dw' D2 R L2 Lw U2 Uw L Lw2 D'

7. D' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' B U' R' B2 Fw D' R' Uw2 Bw' D' L Dw' Bw D2 Dw L Bw B2 U B Bw' Lw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L2 R Lw2 Dw Fw Uw Bw2 B' Rw2 B' F' D Rw' B Rw' Dw F2 Fw2 B Rw2 Bw2 F R Fw' Rw' B' F R2

8. R2 D B2 L R Bw B' L' Uw' Fw' D' Dw F2 Rw2 L Uw U L U2 L Bw2 L' Bw' R2 D' L Rw2 Lw2 U2 F' U' Uw Fw Bw2 F2 R2 Rw2 B2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw L2 Bw B' Fw2 L' Rw2 F2 Lw B' F2 Bw' L' B Bw2 U' Bw Fw L'

9. Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 U' B Dw D' L Bw L U' R B' L' Dw2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 B' D' Dw' U F Rw' L2 F D2 Bw2 R Fw L' Rw2 B2 U' Dw D2 L' Fw Dw' Rw' D2 R2 Dw2 Rw' L' B2 U2 Lw2 U' B Dw2 F2 Rw L' D' Lw Uw2 U2 Fw'

10. Fw2 F' Bw' Rw' Lw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Lw L Uw D' Lw2 B Lw Bw' B L' Uw2 L' B D L2 R' U Bw' L2 D B2 F2 Rw F2 Rw2 D2 B U Fw' Lw' D' U Rw B' Lw Uw2 Dw2 Rw Uw Bw' D' Bw Fw2 Dw' Bw Lw' B2 L R2 D' Fw Uw'

11. U2 Uw Fw B Uw F2 L' Rw' R' F' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 R' L' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D Uw Fw' L D2 L2 Fw2 L Lw' D2 Lw2 F2 D2 Rw D L U Fw Dw' L F2 Bw2 U' Rw2 F' Bw' Rw Bw F Fw L' Rw' Uw2 B2 D2 Dw2 U Lw' F Uw U

12. Rw' U' Fw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 U2 B' Dw2 B2 Bw R' Bw2 D2 R2 Bw R2 Rw2 U Lw2 Uw' Fw2 U' Rw' R Fw Bw2 U Dw' Bw2 F2 Rw' Fw' R2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Dw Bw Rw Fw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 U' Bw Rw Fw R2 L2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 B2 R B' Bw



Round 108 and 109 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 7, 2018)

Round 107
Sub-3:00

Average of 12: 3:08.38

Time List:
1. 3:12.93
2. 3:59.14
3. 3:25.17
4. 2:51.32 // finally a good solve!
5. 2:58.27
6. 2:51.84
7. 2:51.87
8. 2:46.03
9. 3:30.13
10. 2:52.85
11. 3:16.00
12. 3:33.39

Messed up on the second one. Solved L4E, then messed up L4E and had to solve them again... Messed up PLL on 9. On 11, I paused for sooo long looking for a piece, I just could not find it anywhere

So started out really bad, went better and then got worse towards the end. My current average in my session is 3:03, so I'll aim for sub-3:00.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every we on Sundays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event.
So to start off this new way of posting results and what not here are this weeks for 5x5.

Round 107 results

Race to sub 3:00
@GC1998 Ao12 3:08.38 0/3 Although you did not get your goal for this week, it is still great that you have joined this thread, so with that being said: Welcome to this thread.



Spoiler: Round 108 Results



1. Lw B R Rw' Bw Rw L2 Fw2 B' D' U' Rw' Dw' Uw2 D Rw L Lw2 B L' B2 D' R Uw B2 D Bw2 Dw' D U Lw R F L2 F' Uw Lw2 Dw Lw Dw' Uw Rw' F2 Dw' U' F' Bw' Lw' U' F' Lw Bw2 R' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 U' Fw R' U'

2. Fw L Rw2 B2 Lw2 B2 R F' D2 Lw Uw2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Fw L R' B2 Lw Uw Rw' D Rw Fw' L' Fw' Bw' F' Uw' B2 U' D2 L2 Rw Bw' Fw' U D R2 Uw F' Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw D F2 D2 Dw' R' Rw F Fw B2 Bw2 Uw' L' D2 Uw2

3. D F Uw2 L2 Bw Uw2 Dw B2 U' Fw' D2 U' Lw2 Rw' D2 F B D R F2 Bw2 U2 Bw' U' Rw' R' L' D2 F2 L' Lw' U' L Lw' F2 Rw Fw' R' Lw2 D' R' Lw' U' Bw F2 R' B2 R B' Lw' Bw2 R' Rw2 B L2 Dw Uw2 L Uw Rw'

4. Lw2 D' B2 L Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Rw F Fw' R2 Dw Bw2 Fw' B' Rw2 F' L' Uw' R' Rw' Uw' D2 Lw' Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw R Uw2 B2 Uw Dw' Lw R' U B' Dw Bw B' F' Lw2 L' Fw2 B2 U2 Lw' F B Uw Bw2 Lw2 F L D2

5. Dw2 B2 F2 Lw' L R' F' B' Fw2 U2 Dw2 R Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' Bw Lw F' Uw Dw L2 Fw2 D R2 Rw Bw F2 Dw' B Rw2 Bw Dw D2 F' Fw2 Lw' D2 B2 Dw' Fw2 Bw F2 D Bw2 B Fw2 U2 F D L Rw' B2 Dw R' B' F2 Lw' B Fw'

6. Rw' Lw2 F' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Dw Lw' F' Lw2 F Dw' Bw Dw' F2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw F2 Fw Lw' Uw' L2 Bw2 D2 F2 L2 Bw F' B D2 Lw' D2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' Rw D2 Bw' Rw' Fw F' Rw Fw' R Lw Fw' U Dw2 D' Rw' B2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 Dw'

7. F2 U2 L2 R Uw Bw2 L2 Rw2 D Fw2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw2 U' D Fw2 Lw2 Bw' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw D2 Lw' F' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw2 B' Rw' Dw2 Lw B U' R' Dw Bw' Dw Lw2 U' B2 Dw' Lw B Dw2 D2 Fw' Dw2 F Uw Rw2 L2 Bw

8. Dw Lw2 B Fw2 R Uw' B Bw R Uw2 D F Fw Lw2 R' Uw R U' Fw' R2 U' F2 D' Lw' R' L' Rw2 Uw2 D R B' Bw' D2 U B' Bw2 U' L2 Rw' Uw' D Fw' R2 Lw2 Uw Fw' B' Lw' Fw Rw' D2 L2 Bw' D Dw2 Fw D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw

9. Rw Bw2 Rw2 L2 U2 B2 Dw' Lw2 Rw L' U' D' Bw' F' Uw2 Fw2 F2 B2 Lw Uw2 Lw' Uw B Uw2 D' R L2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Bw' R' Lw' Dw Uw F2 U L D' Dw' B Uw L' D' Dw2 Rw Lw F L Bw' D2 Uw' L' Bw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 Dw D

10. Dw' Lw2 L2 Rw2 F Bw U B Uw U' Dw2 Rw B2 Rw' U D2 Uw2 Bw Fw F Dw2 D2 R Lw' D2 U2 Lw L U F2 R2 Fw Dw2 L U2 Uw Lw2 Rw U' R U D B Uw F2 L2 F' Rw' Bw' U' Uw2 Lw2 Uw' F U2 Uw' Rw2 F' U' F2

11. Dw Rw R L' Bw' D' Bw2 D2 R' B' Fw L Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 Bw Rw Fw2 Rw F Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 D' B2 Dw2 F Dw2 Bw2 R F Uw' Dw Rw2 D B' Bw Dw' U B2 L U' Lw' F Lw L2 B D' B F' U2 D R Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 L' Bw

12. L2 Fw2 B U' F2 U' Dw Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw L Rw Lw' R' Dw U F' L Uw2 B' Dw2 F' Fw U' Fw R' Dw' B2 R' Dw Fw Bw' Dw' D2 B2 Fw Lw U2 R' Fw' Lw2 L2 U Rw' R' B2 Fw' D2 L2 Rw2 D' R' Lw Dw R Lw Dw'



Round 108 will be ending on (July 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 10, 2018)

I only did round 107, but round 108 and 109 are still above. Should I just call this round 108 because no one did round 108/109 previously?

Round 108
Race to Sub-3:00

Average of 12: 2:57.15 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 2:51.32
2. 2:46.82
3. 3:13.33
4. 2:46.27
5. 3:23.66
6. 2:42.30
7. 2:54.44
8. 2:44.31
9. 2:53.22
10. 2:32.09
11. 3:29.69
12. 3:15.79

On 11 I was doing 4x4 parity and stopped halfway because I started thinking about it and I guess I thought I was doing it wrong, but I don't even think I was!

Really good times for most of the others. The 3:15 was because I messed up my centres a bit. But all in all a really good week!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Round 110 results*
@GC1998 2:57.15 sub-3:00 1/3

*Round 111*
1. U Fw2 R' D U2 L Bw2 Rw Bw2 L Fw L2 Fw Rw' Uw' F2 Fw R Fw D2 Bw' F L' Lw2 Fw R2 F' L Bw L D Lw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' U' Fw' Uw2 D Rw2 Dw U R Bw' Uw2 L Lw' Bw' F D L Fw R B2 F2 Dw L Uw2 R L2
2. U2 Lw' Fw' Rw Fw Uw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 L' D' L Fw2 U' Rw' Fw R2 U B' Rw' Lw' Bw Fw2 R2 Bw' Dw U' L2 Bw' Fw' F' B R2 U' Lw F R' Lw2 L' F' Bw Rw' Bw L' Uw2 Lw D Dw' U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' R2 Uw2
3. L2 Uw U' R Dw' L B2 R' Uw2 Fw' R2 Bw Uw2 U2 L2 Uw2 B' F2 Lw' Bw' F D2 B2 Uw D R L Uw Lw2 D2 B2 Fw' D' R F L D' Fw' Bw2 Uw Lw Bw2 D Rw2 Lw B2 L' Fw2 D' R2 Uw Dw2 F2 L Dw2 Lw R Rw2 Fw2 Uw'
4. Rw' F' Uw2 F U D L' F2 R Fw Uw' Bw' F Uw Bw' F' B' U2 Fw U2 Lw2 B' R Lw2 F Lw L2 F2 Uw2 D' F' Fw L Uw' Rw' L2 Dw' Lw' Rw D2 Dw' Lw2 Fw B2 Dw' F' Fw2 Rw' D R' Uw' Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw' U2 F R' Dw Fw'
5. F' Rw Dw U' Uw F D Uw2 R' U2 Uw' D Dw' L2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' F' Lw' Bw B2 Lw' Uw2 Dw U R2 L' Rw' Fw2 F Dw' Bw U2 D F2 Bw Dw F D2 Rw Dw' Bw Rw L' D U Bw2 F B D B2 Lw2 R' U' L' U Fw' Lw2 Fw2
6. Uw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Bw' R' U Rw2 U' Lw U' L' D' Lw' F Dw R D' L2 Uw2 D Rw U' F' U' Dw Lw Dw2 Fw Lw Bw2 F' B' Lw' D2 Uw Dw Rw U' Rw' F R2 Rw' Uw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw U D Uw' L' Uw D2 L' Bw Lw' B
7. Uw' Dw' Bw' U2 D2 Dw R2 Fw2 R2 Fw F Lw L' R' Uw R2 Lw2 Uw F' Rw R' Lw D2 Bw D' Rw2 B2 Fw Lw D' Dw L U Rw R' U D' Dw' L F' B' R' U L F' R2 Fw' Bw2 F2 U Rw Lw' B Lw2 Fw R Rw Dw2 L2 Dw
8. B Fw Lw' Fw2 Dw Lw D2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' B Uw2 B2 Bw2 Lw F R F' Rw' Dw2 R2 L' Uw R' L' Lw' Bw R' U' L2 Dw D' L2 R D' U' L2 Rw2 R2 Lw B2 Lw Uw2 Bw D' Bw Uw2 L' Fw U Bw' F' Lw2 U' Bw Rw' Uw Dw2 B2 Bw2
9. U Rw2 R L Bw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw' D' B R2 B L' Fw U Rw2 Uw2 U Fw' D Uw' Dw F2 Bw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw Fw B2 L' B Dw L' D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw D2 L' Uw Fw2 F' Lw2 U Rw Bw2 L' R' Fw2 D R Rw B D2 Fw'
10. Uw' Bw Lw' Fw2 F' Uw' Rw L2 Bw' L' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw F2 Fw B' Bw Rw B' R2 Bw B' L2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Uw Lw' U' Rw' Dw' F2 D2 L' Rw' Dw' F' Dw B' Dw Fw R Lw' B2 Dw' Fw2 Bw U2 Lw2 B' Lw2 D2 Rw Bw L
11. L2 Lw Uw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw' L Bw B D' U2 L2 B L2 Dw' Lw' D2 Fw' R2 Rw2 Dw R D' R2 Fw' U L2 F Rw Uw2 Rw2 F2 R' Bw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw U Rw2 Dw' U' D2 Uw F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Uw Fw Dw2 U' F
12. Fw Bw2 F R' Uw' Rw2 D2 Dw L2 D2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw Dw F' Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw Bw Rw' L Dw2 L Lw2 U' Lw Bw L' B R' U2 Rw' U Lw2 B2 Lw' D Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U' D' Rw' Lw' Dw2 R2 Fw L' Dw' R Uw Bw2

No one seems to really do 5x5 races, but I'll post them for me anyway. Round 110 will end on Thursday 2nd August 2018. Good luck!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 26, 2018)

Round 111
Race to sub-3:00

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-26
avg of 12: 2:52.64 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 3:01.43 
2. 2:47.07 
3. 2:48.50 
4. 2:49.97 
5. 2:57.57 
6. 2:47.60 
7. 2:57.65 
8. 2:46.12 
9. (3:04.97) 
10. (2:44.16) 
11. 2:56.85 
12. 2:53.62

Pretty good! Should graduate next week


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 26, 2018)

Haven't done this in a while, but I was going for sub-2:30 last time.

Round 111
To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:34.27 (0/3) - Close. 1 PB single, a second would have been if not for +2.

2:41.95, 2:45.09, 2:24.84, (2:06.44), 2:40.39, 2:21.41, 2:40.37, 2:29.57, (2:50.88), 2:06.93+, 2:44.12, 2:47.98


----------



## mafergut (Aug 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Haven't done this in a while, but I was going for sub-2:30 last time.
> 
> Round 111
> To sub-2:30
> ...


Nice times!!! You are now faster than me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 8, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> No one seems to really do 5x5 races, but I'll post them for me anyway. Round 110 will end on Thursday 2nd August 2018. Good luck!


I'm back Thank you for posting the scrambles @GC1998. As I said in the Skewb race thread, If you want me to take back over I can, but if not then that is also just fine by me.

Round 111
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:44.74 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:37.95 
2. (1:58.86)
3. 1:49.43
4. 1:51.62
5. 1:46.84
6. (1:29.96) 
7. 1:52.76 
8. 1:39.95
9. 1:52.21
10. 1:35.88 
11. 1:50.14
12. 1:30.62


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 111 results:

To sub-3:00
@GC1998 2:52.64 (2/3)

To sub-2:30
@One Wheel 2:34.27 (0/3)

To sub-1:50
@cubeshepherd 1:44.74 (1/3)

Round 112 Scrambles:

1. R2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 U D2 R' Uw Fw Dw' F2 D2 L Bw' Lw U2 Uw2 F' U Rw' Uw2 B2 Dw U2 Bw2 Lw' Dw Fw D2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw B Uw2 Rw' D' U2 F2 R' F2 Bw2 B2 Fw Dw Fw B' D2 Uw' U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw' D' Bw Fw' F' U2 D' Fw' R2

2. B Rw2 R Dw2 L2 Fw Dw U' D Lw D R2 Dw2 Fw Rw F' Rw2 Bw' Rw U2 B2 Bw D Uw2 U F' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' R F2 L2 Rw' Uw D' U' B' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 U Dw2 Fw B' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 F L B R B' Lw' D' R' L2

3. Uw' Rw2 U R D B' F2 U' L' D' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw Lw2 Fw' U Rw2 F' Dw2 Bw Lw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' D B2 Lw2 Rw Dw D' Rw Dw' Lw R' U2 Fw' Dw R2 U' Lw' Dw2 Rw' Bw Uw F R2 Bw Lw Fw L F Rw' Bw2 R2 F' Dw2 Lw Fw

4. D2 Dw Lw2 U2 R' U' Fw Bw F' Uw' L2 Bw' R' F' Lw' Uw B2 L Lw2 R2 Dw2 F Lw Rw Fw2 Uw R2 Uw Rw2 D' F' R2 L2 B' F L2 U R Lw D' B2 Dw2 Lw' L Fw' Bw D Rw' D' U Bw Uw' U' D2 F U F Bw L2 Rw2

5. Rw2 F' L Uw2 Rw' F' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' F Dw Rw' Uw' L Dw' B2 Uw' U' L2 D2 Rw L2 R' Lw2 Dw Lw' Uw R B2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw B2 Dw2 D2 Bw B2 U Lw' Uw' Bw' L' Dw' Fw' Rw' L' R Fw D2 L U2 F2 U2 Uw' L Bw U2 L D

6. Dw Rw2 Fw' D' B' Rw' Uw L Dw2 Fw' Lw Bw D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw Dw' B' D F2 Fw' U B D2 R D2 L' Lw2 Rw Uw' L' R' D2 Dw' F' U Rw' Uw2 D' F' Lw2 R B Uw2 Dw2 R' B Rw' Uw Rw Dw2 F Fw Dw R2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Bw'

7. Bw' D U' B' D2 U2 R2 D Bw F' U D B2 U D2 Lw Fw2 Bw' D2 Rw U' D2 Dw2 R2 B' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 R' F' Rw' F' U Dw Fw B' L2 Dw Lw' Uw' Fw2 B Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Lw U2 B' Lw L2 R2 B' Uw2 L' Lw

8. R2 Dw2 Uw F' B Rw2 F2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 D2 L U2 Uw' F' Uw2 L' U' D2 F Fw' Rw2 Lw R D Fw' F U' Bw' B Lw' B' Lw' Fw' Bw2 U L2 U' L2 B' Rw' Bw Uw' F Uw F2 D Fw Lw Rw' F R2 Dw2 Uw' F' U' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2

9. L' Dw Bw R F L' Lw' Uw R' Bw F' Uw' Bw' D Dw' B' Lw' U' Bw2 D2 U' L R2 U' Dw2 B' Bw Uw' L2 Bw2 R' U Dw B2 R Dw' F' Lw' Rw F Bw2 U2 F L' Lw' R' U2 Uw' F R2 Rw' L B Rw D Uw' F' Dw2 F2 Fw

10. U' F U2 Rw2 Fw U Uw L Dw F Lw2 Uw F' L' Rw2 Bw' Uw Bw2 Dw' Rw Bw' U D2 R F Bw L Dw' U2 D L Dw F' U B U B' D' U2 Rw R' D2 Dw' L Rw' B2 Rw L' R Bw2 B' Rw2 U' L' Rw' B2 F' R2 Fw' Rw2

11. B2 L' Dw2 U Rw Fw Dw L2 U' Bw Dw2 R' U Rw' F' Rw' Lw U' Rw L Fw2 R' Bw Dw' F' Bw' Fw R' Fw2 U D2 B' Fw Bw R Rw F2 L' R' D2 L Dw' Fw2 Rw B' U' Fw2 U2 B' D Uw2 Lw U' Dw2 Bw2 Lw R2 Dw' B2 D

12. Fw' B' Rw' D' B Uw Lw' L2 Dw2 Uw F2 Uw2 D' Fw' L' Lw' Fw2 Uw' U B F Bw Dw2 Bw' L' B' Lw2 R2 F' R Rw2 U Dw D Rw' F2 Bw2 B' U' F2 D L2 R2 F Lw2 F' U' Uw' L Lw2 Rw Uw2 F' Dw' R' U Fw2 Bw' Lw' Fw'


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 112
To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:39.25 (0/3)

2:27.72, 2:41.77, (3:22.97), 2:38.13, 2:32.61, 2:47.75, 2:53.43, 2:32.33, 2:52.33, (2:25.79), 2:36.98, 2:29.46


----------



## GC1998 (Aug 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I'm back Thank you for posting the scrambles @GC1998. As I said in the Skewb race thread, If you want me to take back over I can, but if not then that is also just fine by me.



Been on holiday with limited cubing so missed this message. I'm happy for you to take it back up, but if you're ever busy again I'll gladly take over


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 29, 2018)

It's been a while with no other entries, here goes round 113.

Round 112 results:

to sub-2:30
One Wheel 2:39.25 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 113a Scrambles



1. Dw B' Dw Fw Dw' L2 B Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R' Lw' D' F' R2 D' Rw2 Lw' U Dw' Lw' D Lw2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 L Lw2 U' D L2 U2 L2 Dw2 Fw' R F' Bw2 U' B2 Lw2 Bw D2 B Dw B Bw2 Fw' U' Bw Dw L Uw' Lw' Rw2 U Uw2 D2 Fw' D2

2. Uw Rw2 D R' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Uw F2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 L' D2 L' R' Uw R' L Rw2 Lw' Bw' R2 L U' L' Uw2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 R' Lw Bw U2 Fw' Rw2 R' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 D B' U' B' L2 R2 Fw2 Bw' Lw' Dw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 L B' Rw2

3. Bw' Lw2 R2 F Rw' B R' Bw D Rw' Bw Dw2 D2 Lw F' D' Dw' Uw L' B2 D' Fw L2 R B2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 F Dw' Lw L D2 L' B Lw' B2 R D' L2 Rw2 D2 L2 D2 Dw R' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw U2 B2 U2 B2 L' Fw2 L2

4. Lw' F2 Lw Fw2 D' R' Bw2 Lw2 F2 D2 B Fw R' Bw B Lw' Dw Lw' L D U Bw2 D Rw2 R Dw' B Lw U B2 D2 F' Lw D' Bw D2 Rw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' B2 Rw' F' L' Dw2 B2 R' Rw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Bw' R' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 U'

5. F Dw' Rw' D' Lw R Dw2 U2 B' R2 Lw2 Uw' L' R2 U2 Dw Lw Uw B Bw L R F Uw' Bw Uw' B D2 Uw' Dw F' Rw2 Bw' R2 U2 L' D' Rw2 Dw' D2 Lw2 Bw Dw D B2 Bw D Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw Fw Dw2 L D R D' F Uw' Bw'

6. Fw Dw2 F Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R D2 L' R2 D B' D2 Lw2 L Uw Fw R2 F R Bw' D' Lw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' D Lw' D' F' Rw U' B D Fw' Uw' D' Lw2 Rw' F2 L' Lw B Fw2 R Dw' Uw F2 Lw2 Dw2 L' Fw Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw2

7. Lw' Fw' R' F Bw' Rw2 Lw' Fw' B U' F D Rw' F' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 B' Dw' L' Rw' D Rw B' Fw Uw2 L' F' U Lw R2 B Uw2 B Lw' Bw R D2 Fw' D2 U Bw Uw' Fw Uw R2 Dw' Fw Bw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 U' Bw' Uw2 R' Lw'

8. Uw' Lw' U2 R' Uw2 Bw Fw Rw2 Lw F' R2 L Rw2 U' Dw Rw D' F R Rw' F2 L U2 Bw2 U2 R' Fw' L Lw2 Rw' Uw' U2 L' R' U' Uw' R2 L2 Dw2 B Fw' U2 B2 D2 Dw Uw2 L' R Rw2 Dw Bw Fw F' Dw' Uw Rw' U2 Dw2 R' L

9. Uw2 U B F' Rw' F' Lw' B' Rw' Dw2 F Bw' R L' D' R' D' Uw U Dw' Rw2 Fw' D L' Bw Fw2 R' B2 Lw2 Bw' F2 D' F Lw' Dw' B2 Rw2 Dw U L R' D Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw R Uw2 Fw' Dw2 U L D2 B2 Lw' Uw' L Uw' D' B'

10. R2 Rw' Uw Fw Bw' F' Dw2 F Bw R Dw F2 Lw' Uw' F B' R2 F2 B2 U D Rw L2 Bw L D U2 F2 Dw' L2 F2 Lw2 Bw' U Rw Bw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Lw Uw U2 Lw F2 Fw Bw U Uw L2 U' B R Bw' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw U D'

11. D' L' Fw' D2 B2 U' Fw' D' Uw R U B Bw' L2 Uw Bw' B F' D' Rw L B2 Fw D Uw2 U2 Bw' R2 D Fw' F B2 Bw' Dw2 B2 R' Fw2 L' U' Lw U2 R' Fw' L2 U2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Fw' R' Dw Lw2 F2 Bw D' Uw L Lw' Dw'

12. Dw' L D L2 Bw' Uw U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 B F' Bw2 Uw' B' U' Uw2 L2 D U2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 D2 R' Lw2 Rw Bw L' Lw' U' Bw2 U Lw' L' F2 B' U Fw' Lw' L Uw D F' B2 Bw' U' Bw R' Dw' F Fw Rw F2 L Lw U





Spoiler: Round 113b Scrambles



1. L' Lw2 Dw2 B Uw' Fw' F Uw' Bw R2 Bw2 D2 U2 L Uw R Uw' B2 U' Bw' Lw F' Lw R2 Bw2 L Bw L2 Rw2 B2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 R B' Uw' Fw2 Bw' B2 Dw' U' R Dw D2 Rw' R' U' F2 Bw2 R' Fw' F' Bw Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 U' B2

2. Lw2 R Uw' L' U2 B' F Bw2 Rw' D Bw' R2 Uw Lw' Bw F' Uw' Fw2 U2 Bw2 L2 B' U' D Dw2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 Lw F Bw L Bw Rw' Lw' Fw' Bw2 U Uw' R' Bw D' R2 B' R Lw2 Fw D2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D Rw2 Dw Fw' L' Fw' B2

3. F' Fw2 U Rw' U Dw' Rw Uw2 Fw' U' D2 B D Lw Rw Uw D' Lw' L2 Rw2 U' F Uw2 Lw2 Dw D2 Bw' F2 Fw2 D Fw2 Dw' B' D2 F L2 Fw R' D R' Rw2 U' Rw Lw' Dw2 B2 Lw2 D Bw L' B' Bw2 Fw' Rw' L R' Fw2 Bw Lw2 Dw

4. Lw' F' Lw' R Dw' U2 Fw' F2 Dw' D Rw2 B' Lw2 Rw' U Fw' U2 F' Uw2 Bw F' Dw U2 Uw' Lw2 D B2 L' U2 F Bw B2 Uw2 Rw L2 Dw' Rw Uw' Bw2 L' U2 B2 F Dw F' Bw Fw' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw U2 Bw' U' Bw2 F Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2

5. F2 L' U L Rw2 R U2 Lw Rw R Uw' Fw' R' Uw' U2 F' L' Uw' L' U D' Rw B2 R' U B2 Rw Lw B' D R2 Lw Fw' Uw Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L Lw Rw Fw' U' F Dw' B R F2 Lw Bw' L U' Lw Rw Dw2 D Fw2 R2 B F Rw2

6. R2 U2 D' Uw2 Dw R' U' Fw' R Bw Uw2 L' B R L' Fw Uw L B' Rw2 Fw F2 U' R2 U2 D2 B2 Dw Bw Dw R Bw' U Lw' Dw2 F2 Rw L' U' R B D' Bw' D' Fw B Uw F' B2 Dw R' L2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw L2 Dw2 Fw' B'

7. D Dw' U' Rw2 B Lw2 L U L' Fw Bw R2 Rw' B F' Fw Bw U2 R Dw' U2 F2 U2 D Rw2 U2 Dw' B2 Lw2 R2 B2 Lw Fw U Dw' D Uw2 F' U' Bw' B' F2 R' L2 Lw Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw' L' Fw2 Bw2 L2 D' F' L2 D' R' F' Uw'

8. D Rw' Dw2 D' Lw R2 Fw Uw2 Bw' Rw' L' Bw' Dw' Bw U' B2 Uw F L2 D' F Lw' Fw R U Fw Bw2 L2 U2 D' Rw2 B D R' L' Lw2 Uw' Bw' Dw B U2 Dw Fw Rw Fw2 L' Bw' F D2 F2 B2 Lw' R2 Bw2 U2 Fw' U2 L' Lw' R

9. D2 Bw2 B D2 L2 Uw Fw F2 R Rw2 Uw R2 Lw Fw F2 Rw2 Dw Lw R2 Bw U' Fw Rw2 Fw L Dw' D2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 D' F Lw U' Lw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' Dw U2 Lw2 F' Rw2 L2 F U Rw F2 D2 Dw' F D Rw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Lw' F2 D

10. Fw2 D Bw2 R' B2 Bw' Lw' F2 D' B2 F' D' Rw' Bw R B Lw Bw' D2 Fw' B2 D B Dw2 F2 R Fw Uw' Bw2 Dw Uw D Fw B R2 B' Bw L' F2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw B2 U D' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R Dw' B2 U' Rw' B Lw' R2 Uw D Lw'

11. U Uw2 R L' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 D' Uw' R' Fw' Uw' U R' Rw2 L Uw2 B Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw U Bw2 Dw Rw U2 B' U2 Bw Lw Bw2 F' D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 L' Rw Uw2 U Bw Dw' Uw Fw' Uw' B2 Bw' L2 D2 L2 F2 Uw' R2 Lw2 Fw U F' B2 Fw

12. Dw Bw Lw' Fw Bw2 Rw Lw2 D2 U' Rw2 Lw2 D Lw2 Uw' L' U' F' L2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw R2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 L' Bw' Lw2 U' Lw2 L' F' Uw D2 Lw' Fw F D2 U L Fw' D Fw' U2 Bw Dw' Lw Uw Lw' L' Fw2 Dw' L U Rw R2


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 29, 2018)

Round 113a
To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:31.77 (0/3)

2:53.33, (2:59.72), 2:23.46, 2:26.20, 2:24.96, 2:33.78, 2:22.70, 2:34.59, 2:41.62, 2:24.17, 2:32.90, (2:18.46)

Round 113b
To sub-2:30
Ao12:2:33.60 (0/3)

2:32.06, (2:07.66+), 2:27.70, 2:27.45, 2:36.04, 2:39.86, 2:43.55, 2:28.77, (2:49.39), 2:43.97, 2:34.71, 2:21.86

Would have been a PB single by almost a second except for +2.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> It's been a while with no other entries, here goes round 113.
> 
> Round 112 results:
> 
> ...


Hey @One Wheel, Thank you very much for posting new scrambles. If you would like me to post new scrambles, I will do so next week (to give the new results that you just posted at least a week to be good) so next Friday, I will post the new results if you are interested in me doing that. Sorry that I forgot until now to do this, but again thank you very much for doing it instead.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @One Wheel, Thank you very much for posting new scrambles. If you would like me to post new scrambles, I will do so next week (to give the new results that you just posted at least a week to be good) so next Friday, I will post the new results if you are interested in me doing that. Sorry that I forgot until now to do this, but again thank you very much for doing it instead.


Go for it. If it's been at least a week and I want to do another round I'll post a new round if somebody else hasn't, not a problem for me either way.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Go for it. If it's been at least a week and I want to do another round I'll post a new round if somebody else hasn't, not a problem for me either way.


Sound great. I will plan for next Friday to post the results and new scrambles. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 113 results:

R113a
@One Wheel Sub 2:30 - 2:31.77 (0/3) So close.

R113b
@One Wheel Sub 2:30 - 2:33.60 (0/3) Hopefully this week is better for you.



Spoiler: Round 114 scrambles



1. L2 F2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Dw Bw Dw' R Uw2 Rw' R U' Rw Bw F2 Lw' F2 Uw Dw2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 F L2 Bw' U2 Rw2 U Uw' L Lw2 Dw' Lw2 L Rw Uw' R Dw' Bw2 Uw' L' Lw2 Bw U' Rw Fw2 U' B F2 Fw' Uw2 L Dw2 Rw D' Fw U'

2. Lw Dw' U D2 Lw' Bw' Rw F' U2 Lw' R' U Uw2 B2 F Bw' Fw U' F U' Dw' Fw2 B' D L' Dw' Fw2 U' Rw' Bw Lw' Uw' D2 Bw2 L' Bw' Lw' L Bw U F2 U2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Uw' U' Fw2 Bw2 L B Bw' L2 D Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw'

3. D' F' Bw' Uw' B' R2 Lw F D Bw Lw' Rw' B' F D' Fw' R L' Fw2 R' Dw2 D Uw' Rw' Bw' Fw2 U2 D' Bw2 F2 R U2 D Uw R Bw2 Lw' L' F Dw Lw' D Rw Uw' Lw' D' Bw R2 B L F' L2 Fw R' Dw U Lw' Dw U D'

4. Fw2 U L' Lw2 D Bw2 F' Dw' Bw Rw2 Fw' Dw' B L2 Fw2 B U' B2 Bw2 Dw' L Rw2 R Fw' Uw2 F2 D U2 L' Fw' R2 B' Dw' Rw2 Dw B' D2 Dw2 L' Bw' U' L' B' F2 R Lw' U2 D2 B' Uw2 U2 R' Lw' B' Bw F Fw D' Bw2 Fw

5. D' B L' Uw2 Dw' B' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw B U L2 Rw2 U L Bw2 L2 Uw2 Fw D L2 Lw' B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Bw F2 Uw Dw Lw Rw2 L' B2 Rw F' Dw2 U2 B F' D2 B L2 D R F' R' Bw' Lw' Rw2 Dw Rw' D' B' Fw2 L Fw B Uw'

6. Lw U D F2 D Lw2 Dw' D R Fw U Fw' R2 F U2 Lw Bw F' Rw Uw Fw Lw2 F Bw2 R2 Uw' D2 Bw' Uw' U2 B U2 Rw L D2 F Rw Fw Uw Fw2 U' Fw B2 Bw2 Uw2 L B2 Fw' Dw' Bw L D' R Rw L2 Bw' Dw' L2 R2 Dw

7. Bw' B Lw Fw' Dw Lw U Rw' Dw' L B2 F' U Bw R2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 R Bw2 Fw2 B F Rw' L2 Bw2 F L D Fw' Dw2 Fw Lw' B Fw2 R Fw U2 L2 B2 Rw' F2 U Dw' Lw' Rw2 Uw F' Uw' Lw Uw' D' Bw' Uw B Dw' Bw' Dw' L2 U2

8. F2 U' R' F R Dw2 U' Uw R' Fw' R B D' B2 F' L2 F Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 D' F2 R2 Bw D' B' Uw' Lw2 U2 R' Dw B Lw Dw2 Bw R' Dw' Bw2 R2 Rw Lw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw B' Uw' R' Bw' Uw R U Fw2 R' D2 Rw' Dw' B2 Bw2 L'

9. D2 Lw2 R' Uw U' R' Rw2 Bw L Uw' D Bw' Lw' F' Lw2 U2 Lw2 F2 Fw R' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 D' L2 Fw' B Bw Dw Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R Fw2 Dw Fw2 Rw B Bw F' Rw2 R Fw' Dw B Rw Dw2 D' Lw2 F2 U2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Bw D2 U2 Rw

10. Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 D B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Bw2 B' Lw Dw Bw B2 F' Rw' L Dw' Bw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F Bw Fw2 Rw2 L' Lw2 B' Rw' D' Uw F Dw' L2 D2 Dw' R' Uw2 U' R B2 F U' Rw B' Lw' Fw Bw2 Lw B Rw R2 F R2 B2 Bw U

11. L2 Bw2 Dw Fw' U Dw D' Rw D' Lw2 D' U2 Uw' Dw F' R' Rw Lw' F' Bw' Dw2 R' D' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' U B' R' F2 Uw Fw L2 Lw U2 B Dw' Rw2 Fw Dw U2 Bw' R D L2 F2 Uw' B' D R2 F Fw2 Dw2 Bw' D U Lw2 D Bw U'

12. Rw2 U L2 F2 Dw' Rw R' L Lw2 B' R' D' Fw2 F' Dw' Fw' U' Dw B' R2 Dw2 R L' F' L2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 B' Rw' D' U2 B' Fw Rw' B' R' U2 Uw2 F D' F' R Dw F2 Bw' Uw2 D' B2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Dw' Bw' U2 Rw



Round 114 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Round 114
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:40.78

Time List:
1. 1:44.37 
2. 1:31.21 
3. 1:41.19 
4. 1:34.62
5. 1:52.92 
6. 1:44.70 
7. 1:41.51 
8. 1:32.84 
9. (1:20.95) 
10. (1:57.90) 
11. 1:40.73 
12. 1:43.67


----------



## graceenai (Sep 11, 2018)

Round 114
Sub 2:30
Average of 12: 2:23.08

1. 2:23.79 
2. (2:59.49) 
3. 2:51.12 
4. 2:13.60 
5. 2:09.73 
6. 2:19.62 
7. 2:16.35 
8. 2:18.84 
9. 2:13.23 
10. 2:19.18 
11. 2:45.33 
12. (2:00.30)


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 114
Sub 1:40
Avg 12: *1:38.27* 


1. 1:47.97
2. 1:39.46
3. 1:27.27
4. (1:24.58)
5. 1:37.71
6. 1:47.51
7. 1:28.96
8. 1:36.97
9. 1:33.96
10. (1:57.50)
11. 1:43.42
12. 1:39.47


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 114 results:

@graceenai Sub 2:30 - *Ao12: 2:23.08 1/3 * Great job on that, and keep it up. Also, welcome to this thread.
@cubeshepherd Sub 1:50 - *Ao12:* *1:40.78 1/3*
@TJardigradHe Sub 1:40 - *Ao12: 1:38.27 1/3 *Well done, and nice sub 1:30 singles



Spoiler: Round 115 scrambles



1. F' Dw2 D2 L2 Dw' Fw' F' Uw U F Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' L R2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 D2 Bw Uw2 Lw' B U B2 Lw2 U' Uw2 Dw' Fw' F2 R2 Uw' Lw' B2 Uw' Rw' L Fw' R2 L2 B Rw2 Dw' Rw F2 Rw' D Fw' F R Rw2 Fw Uw R2 U2 L

2. U F Lw2 R2 Dw' D2 Lw' L2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Lw F' L' Fw2 R' B2 Uw' Dw Fw' D B L2 Rw2 R2 F2 Bw L2 Rw Bw' U' B2 Dw Bw D2 Fw' Lw' R2 L F2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' L' Lw2 D Bw Lw' U F' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B D2 Dw2 Rw' D Rw U2

3. F' U2 D2 Uw' Lw2 R' L' Uw' Lw2 F B2 Uw2 U Dw' Fw2 Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw U' D' L D' L2 Bw' Fw' R Bw L' Uw2 D' F' Fw Bw2 Lw' Bw' L Fw L2 B2 U' Rw' B2 Uw Fw' Rw' B Lw2 Dw D Lw2 L Rw U2 Uw' R' Fw2 D Rw2 Uw'

4. D' R2 Lw Uw2 D2 U L Dw U2 R2 Bw' Dw' L2 Fw2 U Dw B Dw' Uw B' Uw Bw2 B R' U2 Uw B2 F Rw' F2 L B F R2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 R' F Lw' Dw Lw' Dw' R2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 B' D' F' R Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 U Rw

5. F2 L R D L2 Fw2 Dw Fw2 Uw L B' U2 L2 Fw' F2 Bw2 R' Rw Lw' Bw' Dw2 B Bw R' D L Uw Lw2 F2 B D Dw U B2 L D2 R' Dw' D2 B' Dw Lw' B' L2 F D' F2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw' D R Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw2 Rw Dw' R'

6. U Rw' U2 Fw' D' U2 B' Bw Lw Dw F' Lw' B D2 R' F2 Rw R Uw2 Bw Dw' L' R' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw' Bw2 R U' B2 Lw2 Uw D Rw Bw Uw Fw Rw Lw2 Uw Lw D2 Fw Rw' L2 U R' D' F' Dw' D' Uw F' Uw L' Fw2 Dw' Uw' F'

7. U' D2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 U R2 U2 R Bw2 Fw D2 F' D' R2 L2 D' L Rw R2 D B' R' Fw' L2 F2 B' Rw' Lw Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw U Lw Dw' Fw' Bw L' D' Lw2 L' F L' Rw F' Dw' D' Rw2 L Uw' Dw' Rw2 Uw Dw B' Uw' Fw2 Bw2 B2

8. Lw2 U2 Fw' F B Dw B' R B Dw U D' Bw D Lw2 Dw2 R U B' Rw' D Fw' U' D Dw' F' D' Fw D F' Dw' F2 R' Uw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw Dw U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' Fw B2 Bw2 Lw L2 Uw2 U' F U2 Lw Rw L2 B Fw

9. Uw' Bw2 Uw2 L Rw' U' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw U' F2 U' Uw' Rw2 Dw D' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' B' Dw F' Fw U' Uw Dw Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 B L F' R2 Rw Fw D2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 L' U' Lw2 B' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' D2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 Bw Lw R U

10. Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw F Bw Dw2 L' Rw Dw B2 U B2 L' Fw' F Rw' D2 Dw' Lw2 B Rw2 D U' Lw' F Lw2 D Rw B2 Lw Dw' Rw Uw' U R L' Rw F D' Bw' Dw Lw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw D' F2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 F Uw Dw2 F2 D' Bw2

11. Fw2 L' Uw Lw' F' Lw' U B Dw Uw' Lw2 Bw' D Fw Bw' Dw2 L' R2 Uw2 B' Fw Lw D' R' Dw2 U' Bw U B L Rw2 Fw' Bw D' Uw2 F2 Lw L2 F' Bw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw L F Lw' Uw2 R Uw' L2 Rw' Dw B2 R' Fw'

12. D2 Uw2 Lw B2 Dw U2 L Bw' Fw2 F' D F Uw2 L F' B2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' R B Dw' Bw Uw' D Rw' Bw F2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Dw' Lw2 F L2 R2 Fw Bw' F2 L' Uw B F' Rw' B2 R D' Uw2 Dw Fw' Dw U' Bw2 D2 Dw' U' Fw' Uw



Round 115 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 21, 2018)

Round 114
Sub 1:50
avg of 12: 1:37.95 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:44.51 
2. 1:32.12 
3. 1:37.51 
4. 1:34.75 
5. (1:53.12) 
6. 1:31.72 
7. 1:38.07 
8. 1:40.14 
9. 1:35.88 
10. 1:34.67 
11. 1:50.14 
12. (1:27.60)


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 21, 2018)

*Round 115*
Sub 2:30

*Average of 12: *2:30.63


*Times:*
1. 2:38.99
2. 2:22.41
3. 2:39.09
4. 2:25.32
5. (2:44.89)
6. 2:39.31
7. 2:11.74
8. 2:38.69
9. (2:11.63)
10. 2:33.05
11. 2:31.19
12. 2:26.48


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 115 results:

@cubeshepherd Sub 1:50 - *Ao12:* *1:37.95 2/3*
@MeshuggahX Sub 2.:30 - *Ao12: 2:30.63 1/3 *So close! Welcome to this thread @MeshuggahX.



Spoiler: Round 116 scrambles



1. Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw R D' R' Fw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw F' D' F Rw' Bw D Lw2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw' D' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Lw2 R' F' R2 D Dw2 Rw' U' F Rw2 B Uw Lw U' F' Dw Bw F' Rw Fw2 Rw' Lw B2 R U2 D F' Fw' R2 Rw' F'

2. Uw Bw R2 Rw' F2 R B' Uw R' Rw Fw' Dw B' F' Fw2 Dw L2 Lw' F2 Fw L2 U2 B U' Fw2 D Dw U L Lw2 B' Dw Rw2 Lw Dw Bw Fw F' D2 Uw' Bw' F R Rw F Dw2 B2 Rw B Dw Lw' Fw2 B R' U' Bw R2 L2 U2 L2

3. Bw' Uw2 D F' Lw2 B R L' U' Uw' D L2 U2 R2 B L2 Rw' Uw Lw' Dw2 D' R' F2 Lw2 Dw Rw' U F2 U Lw2 D2 Rw' F2 Dw Lw' F2 B' U D Rw U2 Bw' Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' Uw' U' Lw U2 Fw B' R' F' R D'

4. Dw B L U2 F Uw Fw2 D2 Uw' F L2 Rw F' L F' R Dw2 B Dw' Rw2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B Lw Uw2 B2 D' R D2 Lw B Bw Lw Uw Bw U Dw' Bw' D Bw Rw L' U F' B2 Dw Uw B R Bw2 Rw U2 Lw2 Fw' D' F2 L U2

5. Uw Dw Lw' Uw U2 R' Lw' F2 R' Uw' U' L U F2 Bw Lw Fw L Uw' F Fw2 R B' R D2 R2 D2 Dw Bw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw Lw2 F Uw Rw2 Bw Dw' F2 L' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D Uw' Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' R L2 Rw2 Fw D' L2 Lw2 Bw' R2

6. Lw' Rw2 Dw Bw' B' U2 Fw' U2 D' L' R' D Bw2 Dw U Bw' D' Rw' Bw' U2 F' B2 D' U Uw' Fw' F R2 Lw Uw2 Fw Bw' B2 F' D Lw' Dw' R' Rw Lw' Fw' U Rw2 L Lw F2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' Fw F Dw' D2 R2 U' B' Rw' U' L

7. U' Uw Lw' R' F' Fw2 Dw L' Lw2 Fw' L Uw F' D L' Bw' F' Fw R2 Lw' F' D U' Lw Bw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 F L' F Fw2 Lw' Rw U2 Dw Lw D2 Bw2 U Lw B U' Bw Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' B R Uw' B' D' U

8. Dw R' B Dw' Rw2 B' U' L' B F2 Rw U2 B' D' Dw2 U2 L2 R' Fw' R2 Rw2 U' R2 Lw Dw2 F2 Uw' Fw Bw Lw R F' R Dw' B Fw' U Rw' R2 D Bw2 B' F' L R Bw' L Fw2 D2 R' B Dw' R2 Uw' B Fw' R2 B' Uw2 Rw'

9. Lw Fw2 U F Lw2 R' L2 U' D2 L Uw2 Dw Bw' Uw Lw2 L Fw' U Fw2 F2 U L2 R Bw2 Fw R U' L' Lw' Fw B2 F2 Bw2 Uw Bw U' D2 Lw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 F D Fw L Dw' Uw D2 Rw' Uw' Dw B D U' Dw' L2 F R U'

10. L2 Uw' U Dw2 F Lw Dw Rw Fw Rw2 R2 D2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Rw2 D' B Uw2 D B2 L Dw L Rw D2 R2 U2 Uw2 L' Lw B2 L B Bw Fw2 R D' Bw Lw2 Fw F2 Bw' B2 U Bw' Uw2 U2 R Uw2 Dw L2 Lw Fw B2 F D R' Bw'

11. F Dw R Bw' D2 F R' U Rw' Dw' B F2 U2 L2 R D' Dw' U' Bw' F2 B Fw2 Rw U2 R' U2 D' Bw2 L F D2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R Rw Bw D Bw' D Dw2 B' Lw2 R' Bw2 U' D2 L' Rw2 B' D2 B R D2 Rw2 Lw2 L D' Uw' Bw

12. Dw2 Bw' Uw2 B Bw Lw2 Fw' U L Rw2 B' Rw2 Lw Bw' U' D2 L Rw' F' Rw Lw D2 Bw B' Uw D R F Fw2 Rw' R U F' Bw' L2 B' Rw2 D' Rw' R D' B2 D U2 Uw L2 D' Rw2 F2 D Lw2 Uw' D2 Bw' B2 Rw2 U' Bw' D L'



Round 116 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 27, 2018)

Round 115
Race to Sub-3:00

Average of 12: 3:03.63

1. 2:43.84
2. 3:30.92
3. 2:49.24
4. 3:06.85
5. 3:17.82
6. 2:54.18
7. 3:07.97
8. 3:01.46
9. 3:14.28
10. 2:51.96
11. 3:10.08
12. 3:02.42

Not too bad. Just finished an ao100 at 3:00.84... So hopefully that means sub-3:00 soon


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 27, 2018)

*Round 115*
Sub-2:30

*Average of 12: *2:22.19

*Times:*
1. 2:19.16
2. 2:23.16
3. 2:33.91
4. 2:22.45
5. 2:10.39
6. 2:29.96
7. (2:35.16)
8. (2:02.42)
9. 2:29.79
10. 2:03.87
11. 2:25.03
12. 2:24.19


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 116 results:

@GC1998 Sub 3:00 - *Ao12:* *3:03.63 0/3 *Almost there! Hopefully this week is better for you.
@MeshuggahX Sub 2.:30 - *Ao12: 2:22.19 1/3 *Great job on the times, ans keep it up.



Spoiler: Round 117 scrambles



1. Uw F' Bw Dw' Lw2 B D2 Uw U R2 U' Fw' F' D L' U2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Dw' U2 L Lw B' U' Uw B R2 L2 Uw D2 L Fw' U' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 U D Bw Rw2 D2 B Fw Rw' R' B2 Fw2 L Dw2 B2 U2 Dw L' Bw R2 Fw' B2 Rw

2. Dw' L U' F' D2 Rw2 Bw' Fw R Lw' F B D Lw Dw Bw' D U Uw Rw' F' Fw U Rw Dw' F2 R' L2 D' R' L Lw' D2 Lw' Bw L Fw2 D R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' R' Lw' D' B2 L' Rw Lw' Bw' B2 Fw L B2 U L2 U2 Uw' Fw2

3. F B' L' Dw2 Uw2 F' Dw2 Lw R2 Bw' F' Fw' Lw' D2 L2 Bw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 D Bw B Lw Bw' F2 Dw' R2 Lw2 B2 R Fw' U' D F R' F L Lw Uw2 D R2 L2 Rw' D2 Dw' R2 L' B2 D2 U2 F Bw2 L2 F' Fw' Uw Rw' Dw2 F D2

4. Dw U Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' U' L' Bw' B' U' Rw2 R L Dw2 D' Rw Bw' Lw2 Fw B2 Uw' Bw Rw B L2 Dw' D' B Rw Bw' R Rw2 Uw' Bw' L2 Rw D F2 Lw' U' Bw2 F' Rw Lw2 L B Dw2 L2 Uw' L U Dw B2 Fw L' Rw2 B2 F'

5. B' D' Dw B' F2 Lw' F Rw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Fw2 Bw B' Dw2 Bw2 U Fw2 Bw2 Dw' U2 D Bw2 Fw' B' Dw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Rw' B R' Lw2 Dw R D2 L U2 Rw2 Bw Uw' B Dw F' Lw' Uw U2 R' B' Uw Rw2 L' R Lw U Bw

6. R Dw' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 D B2 Uw' Rw2 Bw L' B2 R2 D2 R2 B Bw' Rw2 D' Uw' Lw F2 R Uw' L' D R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L F2 Dw' Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Uw' D' B' F L' Bw2 U' Fw D Lw2 B Bw2 R' F D' Bw L Fw' Uw' Fw

7. L' B U' F U Rw U2 R2 L2 Uw Lw2 F' L' U Rw' R L Lw Bw' F' Lw2 D2 Uw' Bw B Dw2 Fw' Lw' R' Uw2 Lw' Uw F2 U2 R' B R2 F' Uw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Dw2 Fw Bw2 Rw' Fw' L Dw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 R D2 Bw Fw L' U2 L

8. Fw' Lw2 L' Dw Bw' D2 B D2 Lw2 Dw' B' Uw Bw' Fw' L Uw' Bw2 L' D' Fw Lw Rw L' F Rw Bw Dw2 Bw U2 Lw' D R2 U2 Dw D' B2 Fw L U' Rw Fw F' U2 F B' L B Fw U' Lw' L2 Bw' R2 Rw' Lw U' F2 R2 Rw' Bw2

9. D' Lw2 Uw Lw2 Rw' Fw' F' Dw2 U2 Uw B' R2 Dw2 Uw R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Dw Rw' L' D2 L U Uw Fw' Uw Lw Bw2 Rw Uw' Bw' D2 B Uw Rw2 R' L Uw' R2 D2 Bw' B2 Dw' U R D2 F' B2 D2 L2 Rw U' L' Uw Bw L2 D2 Rw Lw'

10. Uw' F Uw' Dw2 F B' L Bw B2 U B2 Fw Bw L' Lw' F D2 Dw F2 R U' F2 U' R Uw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw D L F Lw U B2 Fw Bw Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw Bw' L Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 U' Bw F' Lw' B F2 Rw2 L U2 Rw

11. B Lw U' Uw2 Dw Lw2 U2 Lw' U' R2 U2 Fw' L Dw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 D' B Dw Bw D' L2 R Rw Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 F' Bw Uw' Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw F Dw B2 U2 D Rw2 L Lw' Uw2 Bw' D L2 D2 U F2 R Lw2 Uw2 Lw

12. R' L2 Fw2 Bw' D Uw2 Bw' Uw' Bw Lw2 Fw2 U' Dw2 F' D Fw' D Fw2 R' Lw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Bw Fw' U2 F Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw R' Fw' Bw B Lw2 D L2 Bw' Rw2 R L U2 R' U2 B U B R2 D' Rw' F' U R2 Dw Fw' B' Dw' Lw



Round 117 will most likely end on October 12th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 12, 2018)

*Round 117*
Sub-2:30

*Average of 12: *2:12.17

Times:
1. 1:56.87
2. 1:59.53
3. 2:26.97
4. 2:28.55
5. 2:12.69
6. 2:42.02
7. 2:19.38
8. 2:07.32
9. 1:58.60
10. 2:07.69
11. 2:07.39
12. 2:13.58


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 14, 2018)

Round 117
Race to Sub-3

Average of 12: 2:56.50

1. 2:37.26
2. 2:51.76
3. 2:55.94
4. 2:58.38
5. 3:11.17
6. 2:58.50
7. 2:54.13
8. 2:45.18
9. 2:59.47
10. 2:59.22
11. 2:51.27
12. 3:14.60

Pretty good. Not happy with the last one though...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 4, 2018)

Round 117 results:
@GC1998 Sub 3:00 - *Ao12:* *5:56.50 1/3 *Yea and congrats on getting for goal for this week.
@MeshuggahX Sub 2.:30 - *Ao12: 2:12.17 2/3 *Well done and great job. One more week left to graduate : )



Spoiler: Round 118 scrambles



1. L Fw' D U' L' Rw' Lw2 Uw' D2 R2 L' Rw B2 Uw' Rw' L' U F L2 Dw F' Dw Rw2 Fw' B2 Bw2 L' Fw' Lw Uw U2 R2 Bw U2 F' D2 F U Lw' F U2 R Fw' R B' F Rw2 B' R Fw2 Rw' D Bw2 L B' F' D Rw2 Uw2 L2

2. Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' B' Dw U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw B2 Fw F R2 Bw' Dw B2 D Uw2 F' B2 Fw' Lw U' L Bw' Uw' Dw2 D U' L U' Lw' Fw' U2 Rw Dw2 D' R' B' R2 Lw' F' Dw L' F2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw Fw' L' Lw2 Bw2 Dw R2 F U'

3. Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw' Bw Rw U B F2 Dw2 B2 U2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw Dw U' F' B' Rw' R' B R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' F Bw Rw D Rw' Bw' Dw R' D2 Bw2 L Dw R B' Uw2 Lw Uw2 L' Bw2 U2 Uw Dw2 Bw' Rw Uw D2 Rw U' Fw Dw Rw'

4. R B2 Dw' U' R2 Fw2 Lw2 D R Rw Bw U Lw' F' Fw2 Rw2 Dw D' B' L2 B2 U2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' R' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 Lw L2 R' B F D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F R2 D' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Dw Rw' R2 L2 B

5. L2 B R' B' F2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 L2 U' R' F D L2 U L2 D2 U R' L2 B' Fw L2 Fw' Uw' F2 D Bw Rw2 Fw F2 Dw' L B2 Rw' Fw R Rw2 Lw2 U Rw' U L Uw' Fw Bw F' R D F U2 R' Bw D' Uw2 Bw L' D2 Uw Fw'

6. U2 F' D' Bw U2 Dw R' F' D F' L' F' Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' B U' F Rw' U2 Lw Dw' U' R2 Lw D2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 R L' Bw' Rw2 Lw' L2 B' F' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' U' Rw Lw2 D2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' R Dw Fw D2 L2 Bw2 F2

7. Rw' U2 F U2 Uw Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 F2 R Fw D' Bw F2 R' Fw' Uw' U F2 Bw2 L' D2 Bw Rw' B2 Rw D' U' L' Lw2 U2 Dw B2 F' Bw' Rw L' Lw' Fw Dw U' Uw D' L F2 L Lw' Rw' Uw R2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 Bw' F Dw B2 F

8. Fw' Bw' Uw Dw' Bw L2 B' Dw' Rw2 B2 D Fw2 L2 R D' R' Lw2 L2 D' Uw2 B Bw' U Uw B2 D B R' B Fw U' Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U' Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw' R' Dw B Rw2 L Fw2 R Bw' B2 Lw R Bw' D2 Uw2 B' Dw' U F Dw

9. Lw' Uw' L2 Lw Dw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 F Bw B2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Rw' R' L2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw R2 Dw' Fw B2 Dw Fw Uw Dw2 R Dw Lw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' Lw L Bw R' U R L' Lw D' Fw2 F' L Dw2 Lw Uw' L2 Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw R

10. B' Rw R2 Dw Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 B D' Rw Lw R U' B Bw Rw2 U Rw Dw' Uw F2 D' U' Dw2 F2 B' D Fw Lw Rw2 F Bw' Fw' R Uw Fw Bw' B2 Uw2 Dw' L2 U2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw' L2 R2 Dw2 B Bw L' Rw' Lw' D2 R Fw D Uw'

11. F2 Dw' U Lw D B2 Uw R2 Lw' F Rw2 Lw2 U2 Dw' B' Dw F' Lw2 B Dw B2 Rw2 F' B2 Lw2 B' Fw' L2 Fw R F' Dw2 Lw R Uw U B Fw' Uw D Bw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 B' D' B2 L' D R Uw2 F L2 B R' B Uw2 U2 Rw'

12. U' Lw2 Bw2 U D2 Fw Dw2 Fw' R F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Dw' Rw' D' R F' Fw Uw L Lw' D2 Bw B' Uw2 D R2 D' Rw B' Uw2 Bw2 L Dw2 R B2 R' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' B' F' L' D2 Bw' Fw2 U Bw Uw2 F' Rw' U2 Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw



Round 118 will most likely end on November 9th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 9, 2018)

*Round 118*
Sub-2:30

*Average of 12: *2:07.49

Times:
1. 2:29.22
2. 2:02.22
3. 2:29.13
4. 1:57.31
5. 1:58.21
6. 2:09.16
7. 2:20.23
8. 2:07.01
9. 1:51.99
10. 2:07.61
11. 1:51.97
12. 2:12.07


----------



## Lux (Nov 9, 2018)

Round 118 
Race to sub 2:55

Ao12: 2:57.94

1. 2:59.87 
2. 3:10.64 
3. 2:42.57 
4. 2:46.18 
5. 2:58.60 
6. 3:09.92 
7. 2:38.43 
8. 3:11.45 
9. 2:50.01 
10. 3:44.29 
11. 3:01.65 
12. 2:48.53


----------



## GC1998 (Nov 16, 2018)

Round 118
Race to sub-3:00

Average of 12: 2:55.63
1. 3:11.37
2. 2:54.58
3. 2:49.61
4. 3:00.87
5. 2:47.73
6. 2:56.57
7. 2:39.65
8. 3:11.14
9. 3:19.99
10. 2:36.54
11. 2:49.07
12. 2:55.74

Pretty good. Now 2/3.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2019)

Let's revive this one too:

Round 118

To sub-2:30
Ao12: 2:32.14

1. 2:39.45 @2019-02-08 09:57:03 
2. 2:27.61 @2019-02-08 10:00:55 
3. 2:25.95 @2019-02-08 10:04:27 
4. 2:38.56 @2019-02-08 10:10:58 
5. 2:39.28 @2019-02-08 10:15:27 
6. (2:12.65) @2019-02-08 10:19:49 
7. (2:47.70) @2019-02-08 10:23:18 
8. 2:24.61 @2019-02-08 10:27:34 
9. 2:35.39 @2019-02-08 10:31:08 
10. 2:30.34 @2019-02-08 10:35:25 
11. 2:28.07 @2019-02-08 10:39:27 
12. 2:32.17 @2019-02-08 10:43:21


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2019)

Round 118 Results:

To Sub-2:30
@MeshuggahX 2:07.49 *(3/3) Congrats!*
@One Wheel 2:32.14 (0/3)

To sub-2:55
@Lux 2:57.94 (0/3)

To sub-3:00
@GC1998 2:55.63 (2/3)



Spoiler: Round 119a Scrambles



1. L2 Lw2 R2 Dw B2 Fw' R L F Rw' Bw' L2 F D' Fw U' R D2 Fw' Dw' D2 L' D' L' Fw2 Bw2 Rw' F' L' Rw' Fw' Bw' Rw Fw' Dw U' Fw2 B2 R Fw L' Rw' U2 D F' Dw B2 D Lw' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 L U L Bw2 R' Uw2 B F2

2. B' R' U' R Dw' B' F' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Bw' Dw' U2 F' Fw' R Bw U' Fw U Lw' Dw Lw2 Uw2 Rw' L R' B2 Dw2 U R' D2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw U L2 Fw' Rw Lw Dw' R' Lw' U' Uw2 Rw' U' B R' Lw F2 B R F' Lw L2 Bw' Uw R

3. Dw2 U2 Rw' L' D' Fw2 D' L2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Bw R' Lw U Lw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' B2 Bw' Uw' Dw' F B Rw U2 R' U' L2 Fw2 U' F2 Bw' Uw' Fw Uw2 D' Lw Dw2 Lw2 Fw U F2 R' Uw2 Bw' Uw' L Rw' D B D' Rw' Uw L2 Lw' R2 U

4. L D2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw F R2 F' Fw' D2 Bw' F' Rw2 D Rw R' Uw2 D' L2 D2 L Fw' Bw D R L' Bw2 F U Rw Dw2 R' Bw Fw2 D B Lw B Dw' Lw' L2 Fw' U Fw Bw' R2 U Uw Lw U B2 Dw B2 U2 Bw2 D2 U2 Bw Uw'

5. Lw' B Fw' L2 U' B Fw' Lw2 Uw2 L Fw2 Dw B2 R B Rw D' Lw' Uw2 L U' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw' Uw' Dw' U' L U' Rw Lw' Fw2 Lw U D Bw' Uw2 F2 Uw Lw' Bw Uw Dw Lw Uw2 L' Fw L' U2 L Rw2 Fw U' Fw' L' Dw U' R L2

6. R2 U B Dw Fw' Dw' Lw B U' L Uw2 Dw F' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' Fw R' Rw Dw D2 L2 Bw Uw2 R' Uw Bw2 L' Rw' Lw2 B' D Rw' Dw B Dw Bw2 D2 U B Lw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw F B R' Dw' Lw U F2 R' F' Uw' Fw Bw'

7. Fw B Uw' L2 B Fw2 U R Uw2 Lw Bw' Rw Fw Bw2 R2 Fw2 L2 R' Dw' F2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' F L' D F L2 Lw F' Rw' L F Rw L' R2 Lw F Dw L' D B' Uw2 Fw' F R' B2 R2 Fw2 U B R Bw' F2 Uw' F L2 Dw2 D B

8. Rw' B' D' F2 Uw B' Dw2 D U' Fw' D2 B' L' Rw D' U B' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw' B2 U' Fw F' R D R2 Uw' Lw Uw Lw R' Dw Rw2 Lw2 F2 R Lw L2 F2 Fw' Bw D' L2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 F2 U' F D L Dw' L2 D F' Fw2 L2

9. L2 U D Bw' Uw Dw Lw' Dw F' L2 Dw D L2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Rw2 D' Fw2 L U2 Dw Uw' R2 L' Dw' F2 B Fw' U' F Bw' Lw Rw R' Dw2 R D' Lw U' B2 Fw R Rw Lw Fw' F2 Dw' U' F' Rw2 R' B Uw2 B' Fw2 R' B2 Bw' L2

10. R' L' Lw2 B2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 R' Dw' L' Lw' Bw' F2 Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' L Dw Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw Lw' Uw F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw B2 R Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 U2 Bw R Rw2 U Fw2 Lw B2 Bw' L U B R2 L' B2 D2 Dw' Lw' B Bw F' Lw' B2

11. Rw U2 Bw Lw' L B' Fw' Uw' R' Lw F' Uw Lw Uw Rw Fw' Lw Bw' L' D2 Uw B Rw' B D2 L2 Uw' Dw' U' B' D2 Bw Dw' Uw U2 Fw U2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw L U R' Bw Lw2 Uw' F Dw Uw' D' B Dw' Uw' D' Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw U2

12. F B' Lw Uw' R' U' Uw B Fw' Rw2 Bw Lw R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw U L B2 D2 R' Fw' Dw D2 Bw Lw' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Dw Lw' F' L F' Dw' Fw U R' Fw' R' Dw L2 Lw' Uw' B Dw2 L Uw' Rw' U' Lw' F2 Lw' B2 Rw' Lw' D2 L R'





Spoiler: Round 119b Scrambles



1. Uw2 Dw' R Lw2 Dw' D' F Fw2 Dw' F' D2 R B Lw2 L' D Bw Fw' B D2 U2 Rw' Uw U2 Fw' Bw Dw2 Rw L Uw2 L Uw' Dw' D2 Bw U' L F Dw Fw U F' U' Bw2 L' Uw Rw' Fw' Uw' D' Fw L Bw' Dw2 F2 D2 Dw2 F R B

2. F' D2 U2 Rw2 B' Bw Rw2 Dw' F Lw' B' L' Bw2 B2 Rw2 Lw R Fw2 R' Bw2 L Dw2 Rw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Lw D2 Bw2 L Rw2 Bw' F B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 L2 Bw L Fw' Dw' L2 F' Bw2 Fw B' L2 Uw L Lw U Lw' Uw L' Dw F Uw' Dw2 B

3. Dw' R F' D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Dw F' Lw L' Uw' Bw' Rw' Uw L Fw2 Dw Lw2 B' Dw B2 F' Uw U B Dw F2 Uw2 U2 D' F2 Rw' Dw2 D Bw2 R' Rw2 Fw' D' L Fw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw L' D' U' Rw2 Lw2 B' Dw R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' L2 D' Rw

4. R2 B' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw' F' Uw' Fw' Bw B Lw' F D' F2 Dw' Rw2 Lw R' Bw' Fw Rw L Lw2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw U' F Fw' Uw2 Bw2 B Uw D B2 Lw Bw Lw' R' D Fw' B' F2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw L2 U2 Uw2 F

5. Dw2 L2 Uw Dw Bw2 Fw D' Bw2 F Uw Lw2 R2 U' Uw Lw D2 Uw F2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 L2 R Dw Rw2 Dw2 Uw U2 F' U B2 R Rw Uw Fw' Dw U2 Rw L2 R2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 Fw U F Fw' Rw' B D' B2 Rw2 L F2 Fw B Uw2 B2 Dw2

6. R' Rw Uw2 B' U Fw2 D B R2 Uw' Bw2 D Bw2 L' B Rw' Bw' Uw R2 D2 R Uw2 U B2 R Rw' Bw2 Lw2 L' U' Dw' R Uw' B Uw' U2 Fw' F R' Bw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 L Uw' F Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 D Uw B2

7. Uw' Fw2 Bw F Lw' D' Lw D2 F' L Fw2 Lw' F' D' U' Lw F' Bw2 Dw' Fw Bw' R' Dw2 R2 U Rw R' Lw' B2 Rw D L2 Bw2 U Uw F2 D F2 R' Lw' L' B Dw D' F D Rw2 R2 Bw Fw B L' Dw' Fw2 Lw' Bw' D R2 D' Fw

8. U2 D B' Fw' R F2 Rw Dw' Lw' B Bw2 U L Uw D' R Rw2 Dw' L Lw2 Bw2 F Rw' R' U' B2 D U' Bw U2 Uw' Bw Fw Uw B Fw Dw' F2 D Dw Rw2 B2 Rw U R2 Lw' Fw2 D' Bw' D' R' Uw' L2 Bw' Fw L' Fw L F2 L

9. Uw' R' F D L' Fw' F2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Dw Fw' D2 L Fw' R2 U' Lw Fw2 L' D L2 B2 F' U Fw Bw R2 Fw' D2 Lw' Uw2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 Uw' Dw2 Bw F B Fw' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw Uw' U' D2 Bw2 Lw' Dw Rw' R D F2 U R' D

10. D' B L Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 L Fw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw' D2 F' Bw' D' Bw2 Uw F2 Bw' B2 Uw2 U Rw' R' F2 Uw Fw D' Uw' F' D2 Lw R U Bw F' B' D' Uw' L2 D' R' Rw2 Dw L2 D' F' R2 Uw' Lw Bw' U

11. Lw' D Lw' Rw2 Dw U Uw' Lw Rw U2 F2 L2 Fw F Bw R D2 U Lw Uw' Fw B2 Dw Fw Dw Uw U2 B F Dw' Lw' Bw L2 D Dw Uw' R2 U' R' Fw' B Lw' Rw' D' U2 F2 R2 B L Fw' L F' L2 Bw' B Lw2 Uw' L Dw2 D

12. Uw2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 Rw' L' B' Dw U Fw2 B2 Bw R2 Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 Uw' B2 F Dw2 L2 Bw2 D L' U2 L Uw' L2 Dw Rw' Bw2 R' B Lw' R U2 Lw2 Rw2 L F' U2 Dw R' Bw F L B Lw' U Bw' Fw F' Uw2 L' Fw' Bw


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 118
Race to sub-3:00
Average of 12: 2:55.63

1. 3:11.37
2. 2:54.58
3. 2:49.61
4. 3:00.87
5. 2:47.73
6. 2:56.57
7. 2:39.65
8. 3:11.14
9. 3:19.99
10. 2:36.54
11. 2:49.07
12. 2:55.74

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:



Spoiler: Round 120 Scrambles



1. Rw' Bw' R2 B2 R F B2 Rw2 U2 B D' Lw' Uw' Lw Rw U2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' B' Uw2 Bw B' R2 Bw2 F Fw' L2 Bw Lw Fw' R D' Lw' B2 Bw' R Uw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 U' R L B' R2 B2 Rw Lw' L' R' F2 Uw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 R' F Dw2 F

2. Dw2 F' D2 F B' L' Dw' Rw2 L' U Dw Bw' Rw2 F2 R' F' U2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 L' Fw D2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 Fw Dw2 D' Uw' F' Rw' B Bw D' Lw2 Rw2 U R' B' Lw' Dw2 Uw' R2 Dw' Lw' L U2 Fw R L B2 L2 F' Lw2 Uw Dw2 F2 R' L'

3. U' Fw Rw Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw' U Dw2 Uw L2 B' Lw Rw' Uw2 Rw B2 F Fw2 Bw2 Uw F D2 Rw2 Bw2 L R' Bw Rw Bw2 F2 R2 L Uw' D' F2 Rw L Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 D2 B F' Lw Fw2 R' Fw U2 L2 Dw' Bw2 F Lw2 R2 Uw' Rw F' Uw2 R

4. Fw U' B2 Rw' F' Dw Lw Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' F2 L2 D U2 Fw' R U' D' L2 Bw2 L' F2 U R' Dw' D' Lw' Bw R Bw2 D' Bw2 Lw' Dw Uw2 D' L' B2 F2 D B D' B2 F2 L2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 U B' Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw Lw2 Fw

5. Bw' L U Fw' Dw Fw' B' F' U' Lw' Fw Lw2 Uw F2 B' Uw2 L F' L Fw D' Bw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw D U2 Lw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Lw F' Fw2 D2 L Fw R D Dw2 U2 F2 Dw' F2 Fw D Lw R' B2 L Lw' B2 Dw' D' Rw U' Lw'

6. Uw U2 Rw' D F' Uw' Dw2 U' Bw' Lw2 Dw' F2 R' Lw Fw2 U' Fw Lw L B D' Rw2 Fw' Rw B2 L2 Uw Bw' F2 Fw2 U Bw' Lw Uw' Lw2 D L' Dw2 Bw2 R L F' Uw' R' U2 D' Rw' Uw Rw R2 Uw Bw Dw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw R B Dw' B

7. R F' Rw' U B2 R Rw Dw U' B' Rw' Lw2 B F2 U L' Rw D' Rw L Fw Uw Fw F' Dw B Fw R2 Lw U2 Bw Rw F' Uw2 R' B' D' L D Fw' B2 Dw2 R' Lw F' B' U' Dw2 R L2 U' Bw' R2 F2 B' Rw' Dw2 R2 Rw' Bw

8. L' Dw2 Fw' B D' B L' Uw Dw' F2 Dw2 Bw' B' D Uw2 R B Bw' Fw D L R Fw R B' U2 D2 Rw' L D Fw' D L Rw' F2 Bw' B2 Dw F2 Rw F' Fw B' D' B' U Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw Rw' Bw Rw2 L2 Dw2 D' Rw' F Dw L'

9. Uw' Fw2 Bw' R2 Lw' Fw2 Lw F' Rw L2 B D' Dw2 Fw' D Fw2 Bw2 F' B2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 R' B F Uw' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw L2 R F2 Rw2 F' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw F' D2 Fw2 Uw R' F U' L2 F' Dw' Lw2 R2 Dw2 F2 Rw Fw' Rw' U' F' D

10. R2 B Bw2 Uw Bw L Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw F' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 R Lw' D Lw L Bw Rw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw U2 Bw2 Uw' U Bw' U Lw2 D' U Bw Uw2 B Uw Lw2 Uw' Fw2 U Bw B' Dw2 Uw' F' B2 R' L' Uw2 Bw Dw' Uw' Lw2 D' R' B2 Bw

11. Lw2 U F Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 B' Uw' R2 Fw2 U Dw Fw' Dw' U Fw' D' Bw2 Rw2 B D2 Rw' Fw Dw' L' Bw2 Lw Uw' B2 Bw2 R2 Lw2 Bw B' Rw L D' Fw' Uw' L2 D2 Bw B2 R Fw2 F' R' Rw Fw' D' Rw Uw D' Bw2 Rw Lw R2 B2 Uw F2

12. U2 R2 Fw L U L' B' U R Bw2 B2 L' Lw' F' B' Fw Uw' F R' L' Dw U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 U Fw Uw2 L D Fw2 F' Bw' D Lw Dw L Rw2 Bw' L' B2 Fw2 L2 D' Bw2 R Uw' F Lw' Bw' D2 L2 F R F Bw2 D U2 B'



Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2019)

Round 120
To sub-2:20
Ao12: 2:17.63 (1/3) PB Ao12!

1. (2:36.86)
2. 2:27.34
3. 2:15.84
4. 2:07.13
5. 2:15.13
6. 2:19.86
7. 2:31.76
8. 2:13.37
9. 2:22.48
10. 2:17.65
11. 2:05.77
12. (2:02.08)

About 3 seconds to recognize an R-perm on the last solve :-(.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 17, 2019)

Round 120

Goal: sub 1:20
Ao12: 1:20.26

1. 1:16.76
2. 1:49.68
3. 1:22.27
4. 1:22.40
5. 1:16.79
6. 1:21.57
7. 1:19.49
8. 1:23.25
9. 1:19.09
10. 1:20.38
11. 1:16.08
12. 1:20.55 

Haven't solve 5x5 in a while. Messed up the L2E alg on solve 2.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 19, 2019)

Round 120
Method: Reduction
Cube: Moyu Aochang GTS M
Goal: Sub 2:10
Average: 2:07.47

1. 1:59.36
2. 2:22.45
3. 1:57.64
4. 2:08.04
5. 2:05.63
6. 2:00.17
7. (1:53.98)
8. 2:09.95
9. (2:24.39)
10. 2:21.11
11. 2:07.72
12. 2:02.64

Comment: Really happy with this! 3 sub 2s! The 1:53 is my 2nd best solve ever (PB is 1:52). I still want to get an under 1:50 single, but I'm sure I'll get it soon.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 120 Results:
@KingCanyon - Sub 2:10 - Ao12: 2:07.47 (1/3)
@One Wheel - Sub 2:20 - Ao12: 2:17.63 (1/3)
@NevinsCPH - Sub 1:20 - Ao12: 1:20.26 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 121 Scrambles



1. U' Bw' Fw Dw2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 U' D' L2 Bw' Dw F' Bw D' B2 U2 F2 Uw Bw' L' D' B2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw F Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D' Rw' U2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw Rw U Dw B2 Rw R2 Bw2 Lw' R' Dw2 Uw' R2 D L' R' B2 R' D Fw2 U' F'

2. Rw Uw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' B2 F2 U2 F Dw' R2 L B2 Lw' Bw2 R Dw2 D' L Rw' U' D Lw2 B R B R2 U Rw2 R2 Bw2 D B' Uw2 D' Lw' B Bw L' Fw Bw2 U Fw' D Fw2 B2 F2 R Dw2 Fw2 D' B Bw' Uw' Lw2 F

3. R Bw Lw2 L Rw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Lw Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 Dw2 B Fw Rw Fw' B' U' Fw' R' B Lw2 Rw' Fw' F2 L Fw' Rw Uw' D2 B' R F Rw2 Uw2 R2 U Rw' Dw' Lw' Fw F D2 B2 Lw Uw' Bw2 B2 U2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 Dw' L U2

4. Bw' R' U Bw B U L' Dw2 B Bw' Dw' Bw' Dw' L Rw F2 U Lw' R U2 F Dw Lw B D' U2 Dw' Fw Rw Lw' L R F2 Fw2 B2 L Fw2 L' D2 Dw F' Bw D' Rw Uw U' R2 Dw' U2 Lw' R2 Fw' L2 Bw2 F2 B' U2 F' Bw' R'

5. B L' Rw Dw2 F' Bw' Dw U' B2 D2 F Fw Lw B Bw' R' B' D' Dw2 L2 Bw2 D' U2 Fw Lw2 Bw R2 U' Dw' Uw Rw' D Lw2 F' Lw' L2 U' D' L2 U D R B Uw2 Rw' Dw Bw2 L B D Dw2 Rw' F2 Lw Dw R U2 D Fw Bw2

6. F2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Rw' Dw Bw' Dw R2 Uw Dw2 F2 Lw2 U D R2 Fw' Lw D2 U' Fw L2 Uw' B' U2 Bw2 R Fw2 Lw B2 Fw2 F' U' F2 Dw L' Bw2 Lw Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw F2 L' Lw' D' U F Bw B Dw Lw2 L' Rw' Dw L' F2 Uw2 F2

7. L2 F2 Dw2 R2 U Lw2 Dw Uw F Fw Uw2 Lw L Rw' D' Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw D R Uw' Dw2 Rw U Dw' D' Fw U' F2 L2 U' Fw' D' B' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw D Rw U' L2 B2 L' R' B Bw Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' F2 D' B' R' U' Uw2 Bw2

8. R2 B U2 L R' Bw' D' L R2 Bw F' Fw2 L2 Bw' F' R2 B R2 Fw' Bw' Rw' Lw' U Fw Dw' Rw2 Lw' Bw' B Fw2 Dw' Uw' F B Uw R B2 Dw Fw R2 Dw' U2 D2 L' B D2 Bw2 Fw2 B Uw2 Lw' U2 F Dw Bw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw2

9. F Bw Fw Dw2 R' Lw2 L' Uw' F Dw F' Bw2 B2 L' Rw2 Fw F Bw' Rw L2 Lw2 Fw B R2 Dw2 Uw' R2 B D2 Bw D Rw' Dw Bw' B U2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 R D2 Lw' Bw' D2 Dw Uw2 L2 Lw' F2 D U2 Lw R' B U L Dw2 Uw2 R2 L2

10. Lw Rw' B2 Dw' Lw L2 B2 Dw2 B Dw2 Lw' F2 U2 L' Uw2 Dw' L B2 F' Uw2 B' Dw' D2 Rw' Uw2 D2 L2 B' L Dw Fw Uw2 Lw D Uw R' U' F U' F' Bw' L' R2 Uw Fw B' R2 Fw2 Dw' Uw Fw' Dw2 B' D Dw2 Lw Rw' B' L2 Rw'

11. Uw F' U Fw' D Dw2 Rw' U2 L F' Uw Fw' U' Dw2 Rw2 D' Lw' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 L2 U D Lw D2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 L' U Lw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 R2 B F2 Rw' Bw Lw' Dw' Uw R' L2 D U Fw F Rw Dw' F D' Uw2 Bw' L' Dw Uw2 L2

12. B R' Rw Dw2 U' Rw2 Lw R Bw F' R2 Dw' B' Fw Rw' L2 Dw2 Lw' B F' Uw2 U2 F' Uw' Dw B' Rw D' R L U2 R B L2 U' Fw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 R Rw2 Dw2 L2 Uw' Dw Fw B' Uw2 Rw' Lw2 F' D2 L2 Bw D Dw2 Uw2 L B



Round 121 will end on December29th, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 121
Race to sub-1:25 (1/3)

Ao12: 1:22.63
1. 1:18.32 
2. 1:24.35 
3. 1:29.95 
4. (1:15.74) 
5. 1:17.69 
6. 1:26.12 
7. 1:17.28 
8. 1:23.06 
9. 1:25.57 
10. (1:34.25) 
11. 1:26.78 
12. 1:17.17


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 121

Goal: sub 1:20
Ao12: 1:19.01 (1/3)

1. 1:23.25
2. 1:19.09
3. 1:20.38
4. 1:16.08
5. 1:20.55
6. 1:17.64
7. 1:18.09
8. 1:15.19
9. 1:21.76
10. 1:20.86
11. 1:20.43
12. 1:12.42


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

Round 121 Results:
@fun at the joy - Sub 1:25 - Ao12: 1:22.63 (1/3)
@NevinsCPH - Sub 1:20 - Ao12: 1:19.01 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 122 scrambles



1. D Dw Fw Uw' B Uw' U2 R' L2 Lw2 D' L' F' U2 Lw' D' Lw U B' Uw2 Bw' Rw L2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' L2 Fw Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 U' B' U2 Dw Bw2 U Fw2 U Bw2 L' Uw' F' Dw2 F Bw B Lw Rw' Uw2 R L2 D F' Fw Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 D'
2. Rw2 B' R2 Rw' Uw Fw Rw' L D' R2 B2 R D' Lw2 F2 Dw' R D2 Fw' L' Rw' D' B Fw' Rw2 D2 L' Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 F L Lw Fw R2 F' U B2 Bw' Uw' Bw' R' U Dw Lw Dw' D B Dw2 Lw2 F2 Rw B Rw L Dw D2 Uw2 B
3. F2 Rw D2 Dw' Rw' Dw Fw Rw2 Bw D' Fw Uw2 Bw2 D' U' Dw2 B' Dw' L U' B' Rw' D L' Dw2 Uw2 D2 Rw R Fw' Bw2 D' U B' L' D2 Dw' L2 D L2 Dw Uw' F Rw2 Bw Fw' F2 Uw2 U Rw Dw Uw Rw' D' Lw2 Bw R2 Bw R2 L
4. Rw F Dw' F' Bw2 Dw2 R' Fw Lw' Bw' F2 U F Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' R' L' U2 F Uw2 Rw U Uw2 L' Uw Lw2 L R2 Rw2 F R' Rw Lw2 D' B' U Fw Rw D2 L' Uw2 Dw2 R Uw D2 Rw L F' D' L2 R2 Fw D F U' R'
5. B2 D' Dw B2 D U Uw B Dw Lw' Bw Fw' U F' L2 Bw2 Uw' D' R Fw Dw L Uw' B R Rw2 B2 Bw2 R L Dw2 U' Uw F' Uw Fw Lw U F' Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 R Bw2 Uw' Dw2 D' F2 U2 L' F Dw' D' Bw2 Dw Rw Lw2 Uw2 Fw'
6. Dw' Rw' R' Bw' Fw2 Uw Dw2 Bw' L' D2 R2 Lw2 Fw Rw L' F' Rw Bw L2 R2 Fw U Fw' L2 B' Dw' Lw2 B U D Bw' D' Rw2 Lw' F Lw' L Uw' Lw Dw F Rw2 R2 U2 L' B2 Dw' Uw U Bw' Rw' Fw D Lw' U2 Rw' U2 R2 Bw' U'
7. Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 F Fw Dw D2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' L F Uw2 Rw' Lw' B' Bw' F2 L2 Rw2 Lw B R' D Rw R Bw D' L2 Bw Rw' U2 R2 Uw B' Fw2 U2 Rw Bw2 L F Lw F2 Lw' Uw' Fw' R2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 D2 U' B Bw2 Lw L Bw
8. D2 Fw Dw Rw2 U Dw2 L Rw' Lw' R' D Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 U2 R' Lw' U2 F Fw R U2 D' F2 Dw D2 Rw R2 Bw2 Lw2 L2 Fw' B2 Bw' F Uw Lw Bw Fw2 B Rw' R2 Fw B F' R Uw2 Dw B Bw Lw' B Fw' Bw' Uw2 F2
9. L2 D2 Dw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw Fw2 F Rw' Fw' Bw Lw U' F2 U' D Bw' L' Bw B' U2 Lw' R L2 Bw D2 L' U2 Dw2 L' Dw2 L F2 Lw' R' Uw' D Rw Bw2 L Fw2 D2 B2 Fw Lw Uw2 L' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F U' R2 Fw R2 Lw
10. Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw R L2 Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' Dw' L2 Bw2 B2 Lw2 Uw F' Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw R2 U L' B U Lw2 R2 D B' F2 Uw2 F Bw' Fw' R2 U Bw' U' Fw' U2 B' Dw' B U Rw2 D Uw Lw F2 R2 U' Lw' U2 Lw' L2 F U'
11. Bw U' Dw Rw2 B Lw2 Fw' U2 Rw' B2 L R Uw Fw Lw Dw2 R2 B2 Bw' U2 L Dw' R B' R2 D Fw' Bw' D' Uw' B Uw2 Rw D2 Uw2 U' R' Lw2 Bw2 F Fw' L' B Dw2 Bw Rw2 B' D B L' R' F Lw Dw Lw Fw' U' F2 Uw2 Fw'
12. Uw' Lw2 F Dw Lw R Rw' Uw' D Fw Rw L' U' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Bw' B L2 B' Lw2 Uw Fw' F2 Lw Dw2 B' Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 L' D' R2 Uw' R' Uw' B Rw2 F2 Fw Bw2 D' Bw2 F U' Dw2 L2 Bw Rw Lw2 Uw' U2 D2 R2 Rw B Dw2 R2



Round 122 will end on January 12th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 8, 2020)

Round 122
Goal: sub 1:10
Ao12: 1:15.56

1. 1:15.18
2. 1:08.80
3. 1:16.03
4. 1:21.83
5. 1:15.34
6. 1:10.67
7. 1:16.31
8. 1:18.73
9. 1:19.96
10. 1:14.69
11. 1:13.46
12. 1:15.21


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 13, 2020)

Round 122
To sub-2:20
Ao12: 2:23.71 (0/3)

1. (2:47.86)
2. 2:15.27
3. (2:04.35)
4. 2:43.20
5. 2:21.04
6. 2:38.64
7. 2:31.46
8. 2:27.99
9. 2:08.80
10. 2:28.91
11. 2:12.02
12. 2:09.73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 122 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 2:20 - Ao12: 2:23.71 (0/3)
@Coinman_ - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:15.56 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 123 Scrambles



1. R2 U Lw2 R' Bw' R Lw' Bw' Lw2 D2 L' B2 F' Dw D2 L' D U' F R2 F2 Rw' R2 D2 R2 L' Lw2 Fw R' F' Dw Lw' R2 Bw2 Uw' B2 L2 D Rw2 B Bw F' Fw' U2 D Uw2 R D Dw' B' Fw2 F' D Dw' F2 B R2 U2 Uw' F

2. L2 B2 U Fw' Dw' F2 R2 Lw U' R2 L B D U' Fw2 D' Fw2 D F2 B' U' Fw' Rw2 U Dw L' Lw' D2 R B Bw' Lw Bw2 Dw2 B2 D Lw' Bw Fw' L2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 Bw Rw' Fw' F2 U' D Rw2 F' Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 U Bw' L2 D Uw

3. B' Dw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw U Lw Fw2 Uw' Dw R2 Uw2 U L R Lw2 U2 R2 U' Lw Fw2 U' Uw Dw' Fw Lw' L' Bw' Fw2 Dw Rw D R' L2 F' L' U' Fw' Bw Rw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' R D' Dw' Lw Dw2 Lw R Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 B

4. B Lw D' Bw' B' U2 Fw' Uw' Fw Lw' L' Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 B R' U' Rw' L2 Bw Fw' L2 F' Uw2 Fw' D R2 U2 L2 U' Dw' Uw' Lw' R D2 B' R' Dw' Lw' L' Fw' Rw Bw D' Lw2 L2 U2 Dw2 Lw' U' Uw' R2 Dw' R2 F' B' Rw2 Uw U2

5. F Rw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Dw' B2 U' L' U' F' Rw U2 Uw' Rw' U D2 B' Lw2 D2 L D' F2 D2 Dw L' B F2 L2 U' Bw' L Rw' B2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' U2 Lw' B Bw D2 U Uw B2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D' F Fw B Uw' Dw2

6. Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw' Fw' L' Lw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 U' R Dw L2 B U B' L2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw L' F2 B2 Bw Uw2 U Fw Uw' Rw2 U2 Dw2 B Uw Dw' B D U R' Rw Fw' R' Fw B Bw D2 Dw R2 U2 L' B2 Uw2 L Dw2 D Lw2 Uw2 D L'

7. L2 U' F' D F B' Bw' Rw2 L2 R B2 Bw2 F' Dw' U' F R Rw2 Lw L2 U R' Rw U B Dw2 Rw' Bw L' Fw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 Lw B F' Dw Lw2 F' Uw Dw' R U' Lw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 Rw L2 B2 Bw L D' Dw' Rw' Lw2 F2 D R2 Rw'

8. F' Lw2 R2 U' R F' U' F' Lw Dw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 Lw F' R' U' Bw' U' Uw' Fw2 U L B' Bw' Dw2 F2 Dw2 R U' Bw Rw2 D B2 F2 Lw2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw' U D2 Rw D' F' U' B2 Dw2 B Dw2 B D Lw U B2 Uw L' Uw' F2 Uw2

9. L' F' Uw D' Dw' Bw2 F2 L' Dw2 R Rw2 Fw U2 Bw' Lw2 B D2 Fw Uw Rw2 L F Lw' Bw U Lw D2 F' U2 Bw' Uw2 F' B' Uw' L Fw Bw2 R B2 Bw' Fw' Dw R2 F' U' Dw' Fw L R' Bw2 Rw Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 U' Fw'

10. B' Bw' R2 Fw Uw2 Dw2 Lw' U Fw2 L F2 R Dw' R B2 U' Fw' B' L D Uw' Bw2 Lw2 R2 B Bw2 L' Lw U F' Uw' Dw2 U' Rw' L' Bw Dw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Dw' R2 Dw2 B' Uw2 B2 Fw U D2 R B R' Rw' Bw' Rw Bw2 F' B' L

11. U R2 U L Uw D' Fw Rw' F' D Fw' F U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 F B' U L' Dw R' L2 Dw U2 B' L Lw D' Dw R2 Lw Bw' U F Uw' Lw2 Uw F2 Fw B' U' Uw D2 F2 Dw B Uw2 F2 Bw2 R2 U' Uw' Dw' Rw Lw B2 Rw2

12. F D Uw' Dw2 F2 U2 Dw Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 F U' L U2 F' B Lw' U Fw L2 B' R2 Dw F Fw' U L Fw Uw Fw Uw Bw U2 D2 F' Bw' B Lw' F2 Rw F2 Bw' Rw' Uw' R B' D2 L2 Uw R' Lw' U2 F L2 Bw' F2 D Lw' F2 Bw




Round 123 will end on January 19th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2020)

Round 123
To sub-2:20
Ao12: 2:27.58 (0/3)

1. 2:28.76
2. 2:06.90
3. (1:53.62)
4. (3:00.35)
5. 2:45.95
6. 2:58.03
7. 2:27.23
8. 2:25.72
9. 2:20.62
10. 2:15.96
11. 2:34.60
12. 2:12.05

Second ever sub-2:00 single, and it fell apart after that.


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Round 123
Goal: sub 1:10
Ao12: 1:14.10 (0/3)

1. 1:16.51
2. 1:17.20
3. 1:10.69
4. 1:23.82
5. 1:18.88
6. 1:12.23
7. 1:05.40
8. 1:13.40
9. 1:11.02
10. 1:09.53
11. 1:15.14
12. 1:16.39


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 123 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 2:20 - Ao12: 2:27.58 (0/3)
@Coinman_ - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:14.10 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 124 scrambles



1. Bw' Dw' F2 R2 U D2 B Bw' Lw2 Rw' B Dw2 R Uw' B' L' Lw' F' U2 Lw2 U2 L2 Fw R' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 B Bw2 Lw2 R2 B2 F2 L' F' Dw' Rw D2 B Uw L R2 B' F' Dw R F2 R2 F' Fw2 L Dw2 F Lw' Fw Uw L' Lw Dw
2. Rw' R D Uw Lw2 Uw R' Uw Fw2 B2 Uw L2 R Dw' Uw F2 Lw' Dw' L Lw U F' Rw' Fw U B' Fw Rw Uw F' D' Fw' B2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 F R U' D' L' Dw2 U D' R Bw' D Uw2 Dw' B' R F D Fw' Rw2 U2 B2 F' Rw2 L'
3. B F R Bw' Lw Fw Lw U' L B2 Fw R' Rw' L' Bw Lw2 F' Uw' Fw' Lw D2 Dw R2 Fw' Rw' B Rw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Dw Rw' F2 Uw Lw' Fw Lw' Bw Dw2 B' D2 F' Fw Bw2 L2 B2 Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Fw2 R2 U' Dw' D' Lw' B2 D2 Lw' Fw'
4. B2 L' D' Fw Lw2 Rw' L U Uw' Dw' F' L D' L' Rw' D Rw2 Lw Dw Uw' R2 Bw R' U D Rw' L' F2 L' Uw D' F' D2 U' Uw2 B2 Rw F' B Uw2 Dw2 R D Rw2 D F' Dw D2 Rw' U Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw' Lw Uw' R2 Lw2 U Dw2
5. U2 Uw2 Rw2 L D F2 R' U Lw2 F2 Bw' L' Lw Rw' Dw' D2 Uw' Fw' F2 R' Rw' U Lw D2 Uw Fw' Lw' Fw' F D2 U2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 L2 Uw2 Dw F Uw L Uw Fw Lw R' Rw' Dw' B Bw' U Lw2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' F' L R2 U2 Uw2
6. D B Lw Rw Fw D L' Dw Rw Fw R2 D2 B2 U Lw' Rw' Dw2 U' Uw' F B2 Bw Rw' D2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 Bw Fw2 R' D2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Fw' L2 B Dw' F2 L2 U' Fw' Dw2 U' Bw' F2 D Fw L Dw Uw' R' U2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2
7. Dw' Uw2 L Fw F Dw F Rw' R' Bw Fw' Lw' Rw' D Bw Dw' U R B2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw2 B Uw Fw F2 Rw' Dw B' R' Uw2 Lw' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 B' Rw Bw L2 F' U' Lw Uw2 F' R2 U' Dw' Uw2 F Bw2 D' B Rw' F2 B L
8. Fw' Lw F2 B' Dw Lw' U2 D B' F' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 Bw B' Rw2 Dw' B2 R2 Dw2 F' R2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 U Lw U Rw' Uw2 Dw Lw' R' F' Fw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' Fw U' Dw' R Lw' Fw' Lw' L Bw' R' B2 R' U' D' Dw2 Uw' R'
9. Bw' Uw Dw' Fw' L' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 B' D2 Dw' Rw2 F' Lw Uw2 R Dw F Bw Uw2 Dw' Lw Uw' U2 Dw2 Bw' D Bw Lw R2 F' U Fw' F' Lw' Rw' B2 Bw Rw Bw2 Lw D2 F Lw' L Rw' D' R Fw2 L Rw Fw' Rw' F R2 Dw L2 Rw U' Dw
10. L Uw2 L' Dw Lw2 R Uw' Dw Lw F D' Bw2 D' U' Rw B' L2 R F2 Lw' U2 B2 Uw' Bw Lw2 R' Bw' F' Fw' B' D Fw R U' D2 Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' D' Lw2 Dw' R Fw Uw D Rw F' Lw' R2 L U2 Lw' Bw Uw Dw' Rw R2 U Rw
11. L2 Fw D Fw2 D2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 L2 Uw F' Bw2 D2 F Lw Dw2 Bw' R' Rw Uw L2 Uw' D' Lw D' F B2 Bw R' Dw Fw L Rw' Lw2 R D2 Bw2 B Lw' Rw2 R2 U B2 Rw' Uw B Rw' Dw' F' Bw2 D' Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw B2 D Dw' Uw Rw
12. L U' L2 F Bw' Fw2 Lw' Dw' U2 Uw R Dw U' D2 Uw' L' Fw L' Bw Dw D Bw2 Fw2 R2 L Bw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Dw' U2 L2 B Uw' Dw2 F2 R Lw L2 U' F Bw' Dw' Rw' Fw Rw' Fw D2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw U2 B Lw2 B Rw



Round 124 will end on January 26th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing


----------



## graceenai (Jan 24, 2020)

Round 124
Goal: sub 1:50
Ao12: 1:44.41 (1/3)

1. 1:47.17
2. 1:45.86
3. 1:33.36
4. 1:37.21
5. 1:45.00
6. 1:45.55
7. 1:43.67
8. 1:46.25
9. 1:51.29
10. 1:49.77
11. 1:33.16
12. 1:53.11


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Round 124
Goal: sub 1:10
Ao12: 1:12.41 (0/3, getting closer)

1. 1:15.26
2. (1:07.27)
3.1:15.19
4. 1:07.63
5. 1:11.86
6. 1:09.38
7. (1:18.86)
8. 1:14.23
9. 1:17.74
10. 1:12.98
11. 1:08.70
12. 1:11.16


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 27, 2020)

Round 124
To sub-2:20
Ao12: 2:24.14 (0/3)

1. 2:16.58
2. 2:14.35
3. 2:37.18
4. (2:52.47)
5. 2:13.99
6. 2:29.95
7. 2:52.43
8. 2:16.16
9. 2:18.85
10. 2:30.23
11. 2:11.64
12. (2:05.63)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 124 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 2:20 - Ao12: 2:24.14 (0/3)
@Coinman_ - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:12.41 (0/3)
@graceenai - Sub 1:50 - Ao12: 1:44.41 (1/3) Nice palindrome average.



Spoiler: Round 125 scambles



1. Lw' Fw' Bw2 B' R' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw U2 Uw2 Rw' U' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Uw Fw L F R2 Rw2 F L Lw F' Fw2 R D Lw Fw2 R2 U Bw2 U2 L Uw' Rw' L2 R Uw' B2 Rw B Dw2 Fw2 L' Uw' B D Rw R' Fw Rw2 R L2 U B2 Rw2 Lw
2. F2 D' Bw2 R2 Fw2 R Lw F2 B Lw U' Lw' R' Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 D' L' Lw' Fw' U F' B L2 Lw2 U D2 Dw Uw F U2 Bw R L' B' R2 Uw2 Bw Fw L' Bw' D Rw' Uw Fw' D Bw2 L U Uw Rw2 L Uw Dw D2 R2 B' Lw' L
3. B' Lw' Rw2 L' R' D2 L2 Lw Fw2 U' L R2 U Uw' L' Uw' F' U' Bw2 Fw' Lw' R' Uw L Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw Fw L D2 F Uw Fw' D2 Bw2 Uw' D F2 U Bw Rw2 Uw' R2 F' R' Bw' D2 Uw B' Fw D2 U2 Rw L' U Uw R2 Fw'
4. F D Fw' Rw2 Dw B Fw U L D' Uw U' Lw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw U' L' Bw2 L Rw' Fw Dw2 F2 U F2 D L D' Uw Dw R' L2 Bw Lw B2 Uw Lw2 Uw' F2 Rw' Dw2 F' Uw' B D' Rw Uw2 Bw U2 D' Bw' D2 U Rw D Bw
5. D2 Rw' B2 Bw' D Bw B2 R' Dw' Rw Bw' D' Fw' U Bw R2 Uw Dw2 Rw' U Uw' Dw' Rw Dw L2 Rw' F2 Bw' R2 L2 Bw D2 B2 Lw2 Uw U D L Dw' R2 Lw' F D R' Uw Fw' R2 U' R Rw F' Uw B Rw' B2 Rw2 R Bw' L R
6. R Rw' Fw' B2 F2 Lw' L2 Dw D Uw U2 Bw2 D Fw R Bw' Rw' Fw U' Uw Dw2 F' L R' Fw' Uw2 Bw Uw' R' Dw2 U L' Uw2 D' Dw' Rw' Lw Dw2 Bw' F L Lw2 D' Fw2 Rw' L2 D Dw Uw' Bw2 R2 Lw' U2 F Bw Rw2 Bw2 Rw' B' Lw2
7. Fw' Dw Fw' Uw Lw R' D' Dw' Lw' U2 B R2 F' L' F D' B' Uw Rw2 Dw' B F R' Rw' L' B' F' Lw Fw Rw Dw Rw' Dw2 Bw Rw2 Dw' U2 L' R2 D Fw' Dw D' Fw2 Dw R D' Rw Dw B Rw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Lw Rw' Fw2 L2 Dw B2
8. Uw' F2 Rw2 U' Lw Rw' D Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' U2 Bw Uw' Dw U L' Uw' D' Rw2 Lw' R L2 D' Uw2 U2 R L Dw' Uw' Lw R' D2 Dw R F2 U' R' Dw U' Rw2 L Bw' L D B' U' B2 Bw' R U R Bw B F U' B' F2 Uw
9. L' Lw2 Uw Dw' D Bw F Rw U D' R' F2 B L2 Fw D2 L Lw Dw R2 D' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Fw Dw' Rw' D Dw' Fw F B' Lw2 D' F Dw2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 B Lw B R2 Uw F Fw2 Dw R2 F R Rw2 B' Bw Dw Uw2 L2
10. U Dw' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' R U2 Bw R' B' L' B' Uw' Fw Bw2 Uw2 R' L' F' Bw' D Rw F R Lw' B' U R2 D2 Bw2 L F' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Bw L2 Bw2 F D' U2 Fw U2 D2 B2 R2 Lw' L Dw U R2 U2 L Dw2 U' L
11. L2 Rw2 Dw D' B' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' F2 Dw' U' B2 Rw2 R' Bw Dw Rw U2 Lw2 R Rw' F2 L2 Uw D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 R Uw2 L D2 Rw Uw D2 U' Lw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw' D Rw Dw Bw R Bw' Dw2 Lw' B' U2 F2 Rw' L' U' Dw' B L2 Rw
12. B2 Dw F2 B2 D' Uw' R Bw R' Rw' B' Bw2 Lw2 F2 Bw2 L Bw' D Fw2 F U Fw Uw2 Rw2 L' D' Fw2 U2 L B2 R Uw Bw' Uw Rw' Dw2 L Uw U2 Bw2 Lw F2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw' U2 F' B' Lw F Bw' D' Fw' B2 Rw' Dw' F'


PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.
Round 125 will end on February 3, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Coinman_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Round 125
Goal: sub 1:10
Ao12: 1:14.71 (0/3, rip)

1:15.60
1:15.70
(1:07.90)
1:15.23
1:17.56
(1:19.13)
1:13.89
1:16.77
1:14.33
1:08.15
1:12.78
1:17.07


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 125 Results:
@Coinman_ - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:14.71 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 126 scrambles



1. D' Rw L' F' L' Fw2 U B U Rw Uw' Dw2 Fw F U R D2 Fw Uw F L' Fw2 Rw2 F B2 Uw L' Bw' R U D2 Rw2 Fw U Bw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw B F' Fw2 Lw' F Bw' D' Fw2 Lw Uw2 F B' U' R2 F' B Fw2 L' D Dw
2. Lw' U2 F B' Lw' R2 U L2 B2 Bw D2 Uw2 R' Bw L Fw' R L' U2 Dw2 R' Rw' Dw2 Bw' Fw Uw' R' L Uw2 D' U Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw' F' Lw L' R' Dw' Lw R' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U' Lw Rw D2 Bw2 R B F2 Bw Rw2 L' Lw Uw Bw B2
3. D2 Lw' F2 Lw' F' Fw B Lw Fw' Uw2 B Bw' Rw2 Uw2 R Bw2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw R' Fw U2 Uw Bw Lw L R2 Fw2 Lw Uw Rw2 Lw' Bw' L2 Fw' Bw F' Lw Dw Uw' Lw' R2 B Fw2 R' Fw R' B Fw Bw' Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw' R Uw' R U' Lw2
4. Lw' Dw Bw' F Lw' D R' U L2 D' Uw2 L' Fw' F' R U2 R U D F2 Rw' U D' R Lw' Uw2 B2 Uw' U' Dw2 R2 B2 Uw2 D' R' B' Rw' Uw' F Rw2 F2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw Dw Uw2 B2 Lw' F2 R D' Fw' Lw2 Rw B2 F Rw' F B2
5. D' Uw' Bw2 R2 L' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 F U2 B D R2 D Lw B' Bw' Rw B2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 F' Bw Rw L' Uw2 U' F R Dw2 F Uw' L' U2 B Bw' Fw' D' Fw2 F' U' L R Uw' L2 D' Rw L Dw' L2 D' Rw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Fw'
6. B' Fw2 F' Rw2 Bw Rw2 Bw Uw Dw Lw2 L' Dw' Uw Bw Fw' Uw2 Dw' R Fw Rw' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw Dw R2 B' Bw2 R Lw' D' R2 D F2 L' D' Lw' U' B F' U F2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 F B R2 Dw2 R B' F Dw2 D2 F' R' Lw2
7. Rw2 Dw Lw Fw D' Lw' R2 Bw' D2 F2 Lw' Dw L Fw' Rw' Lw' L2 Bw' Rw2 F Dw Rw R D Lw L' Uw2 B' D' L2 F2 Rw2 B Rw' R D B2 F' Lw2 B Rw' D' F2 Uw L' Dw2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw F' D2 B2 Rw2 U2 B2 L2 Lw' B2
8. L2 Dw2 L F2 Lw' F2 R Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw U D' Bw U2 Lw Bw' U' D Fw' F U2 Dw' F2 Rw Uw' U' F2 R' Fw F' B2 Lw D' Lw2 R F U' F2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw B' L2 B' Lw Dw Fw' Dw B2 Uw R2 Rw' B Fw2 F' Uw B2 Uw
9. U' D Uw' R Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw D2 Dw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Lw Bw Uw2 Dw U2 Fw' Dw2 R Lw' L Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw D Fw2 U Dw Uw' Fw' B U2 B' L Uw' B2 F' Uw F2 U' F' R L' B' D U2 B R Rw L' Uw2 B' Lw' Uw' D F2 B2
10. Lw2 Rw' F Rw2 U2 Bw Fw' L' B' U B' Dw' Lw2 R U Bw F Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw' L2 Dw2 B' F Fw' Uw L2 Fw' R2 Bw B' Fw2 Uw R B' L B2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' Lw Dw Rw' Bw' F' U' L Dw' Fw L' U Rw' Lw F L' Dw' Uw'
11. R U2 F' U2 D' Uw2 Bw' Lw' D' Bw Uw Rw L2 F B Uw D' R Bw2 Dw' F2 Fw B2 R2 D2 Fw2 Lw' U' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw Rw B' D' Bw2 Rw2 Lw F2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Bw F' L Lw U' D Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' L2 U Dw Lw2 L U Lw' L
12. Lw Bw Fw2 F' B' R' Bw2 Fw Lw2 F' D' U2 B Bw' Uw D2 U Fw D Bw' U' D R Uw' F' Fw' B' L Dw' Lw F2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' B F' Bw U2 Bw F' Dw' L2 Dw' Lw' B F' Dw2 F' Uw U' F2 L2 R U2 B Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw Rw2


Round 126 will end on February 17, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 28, 2020)

Haven't done this for a few weeks, good average. Got a 1:42 PB single this morning.

Round 126
To sub-2:20
Ao12: 2:11.66

1. 2:16.50 @2020-02-28 10:12:05 
2. 2:10.59 @2020-02-28 10:15:31 
3. (DNF(18.81)[Dropped the cube on the keyboard]) @2020-02-28 10:19:07 
4. 2:20.45 @2020-02-28 10:22:45 
5. 2:20.44 @2020-02-28 10:27:42 
6. 2:02.74 @2020-02-28 10:30:59 
7. (1:57.68) @2020-02-28 10:34:03 
8. 2:06.64 @2020-02-28 10:37:36 
9. 2:04.94 @2020-02-28 10:40:42 
10. 2:05.18 @2020-02-28 10:44:17 
11. 2:22.05 @2020-02-28 10:47:23 
12. 2:07.06 @2020-02-28 10:50:44


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2020)

I'm takin this one over too!
Round 126 results:

sub 2:20
One wheel - 2:11.66 - 1/3

Round 127


Spoiler



1. Uw' D B' Dw' Lw Fw' L R' Bw B' Rw' Dw' L' Rw' Dw2 D2 R' U2 D Uw2 R2 U Uw' Rw' Lw F' Bw2 D' Bw' R D2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw D2 B' Rw2 Fw' Lw' L' U2 D2 R Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw D2 Lw2 Uw B Bw U2 D2 F' Bw' Uw B2 F
2. Bw Uw2 Rw F' Dw' U' B' D U Lw' B U2 R2 Dw R2 Uw' Lw' D' L Dw R' L2 Dw2 D2 L B2 Rw Bw' B2 Lw2 L' Fw' D' R2 F Fw U' F2 Lw B Bw2 U' D Fw U' Fw' D Bw U Lw B2 Rw L' B2 Dw2 B2 U2 R2 Lw' U'
3. Bw' Lw F2 Rw2 B Rw L' Bw' Fw2 D' Dw Fw' Dw' F L' B R2 Lw2 Dw2 R Rw' B Rw' L B' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw B Dw' Uw Fw2 Bw' Dw2 L' Bw D Rw L2 Bw Rw Lw' Dw' B2 F2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' B' L2 R2 F Uw Fw' B
4. Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F Fw' D' Fw' Bw2 F' Lw' B' Lw' R' D' Dw' R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 D' L' Bw Dw2 L' Uw Fw2 F Lw' U Rw' B2 Dw' R B' Lw' R2 U2 Dw' D' L2 Uw2 R U2 L Fw' F D' Rw' Uw' Rw Fw2 Lw Fw2 U Fw2 Dw' R' Uw L
5. D' Fw' L' F' L2 B2 D' R' B R' Fw2 F' D Fw L R2 Lw2 Dw Lw' R2 Bw' B' D' Rw2 U2 F2 U2 Lw U L B2 Bw' Fw R' F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' Lw Dw2 Lw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 F Uw' Rw Fw U' L' Uw2 Rw F' Lw2 L' Rw D Bw2 Lw D2
6. L Dw L Bw2 F2 L2 F2 B2 Dw2 Fw B' Uw' Dw' R2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R' D' F L2 B' D2 Dw2 B D' Dw2 B' Fw2 R' Bw2 U2 B' U2 Bw U R' Fw2 D2 Lw U' Dw L' Bw' Uw B2 Dw' D' B2 F' Lw L Fw'
7. Lw2 D2 F' Rw2 U' L' U Fw2 Bw' R2 U' Uw Dw' F2 D' Lw2 U' L' R D' R' Bw' B R2 L' Lw B' R Fw D' Bw F' D L2 D' R B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 B' F Fw' Lw' Rw2 Bw' U2 Fw2 D2 R2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' Uw' D' R2 Rw F2
8. D2 Lw L Fw2 Rw' F Uw2 B' Rw Uw' Fw R U Rw2 L Bw Uw Dw2 R' B2 Rw2 U Bw Uw' Lw' Rw2 Fw' B2 Uw' U2 B' Rw Lw' Bw' R2 Bw' Uw Dw' L Dw2 Lw' D F L' R Uw' U2 B Rw' Fw2 U' Fw2 D Bw2 B2 F2 U Uw B Bw
9. L' Dw Fw2 Lw Uw2 U L2 B' Dw2 R2 L' B' L B' Lw' D L2 Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw' L' Dw' D2 Lw' R2 B2 Fw' D R2 Uw2 U2 Rw L Dw U2 Fw2 L' Bw Rw2 B' Uw' Bw Rw Lw B Fw Bw' Uw D2 L2 Bw R' Fw2 Bw Dw2 F' Uw Fw2 D2
10. Dw' Lw' Bw B2 Dw2 Rw' R Bw' B Dw2 Rw D' Uw Dw' Bw2 D' U Bw Dw' L2 Fw' R2 U2 Fw Lw2 Bw' U D2 Lw2 R2 Rw B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Bw D' Lw2 Dw D2 F2 R Fw Dw D F Lw Uw2 Rw' D R' Rw' Bw' Fw' Dw Lw Uw' Dw' D2
11. Fw' Rw L' Dw2 U Bw2 D Rw Bw2 Lw2 R' D' U2 Lw F2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Bw Rw' B2 Rw' B2 F U B' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D' Lw' R' F Fw D L' Lw' R2 B L2 R2 F' Fw2 B' Lw2 Bw' B L F U' Lw B L' B Fw2 Uw2 L Dw' L' B'
12. Rw L2 Bw' U Uw2 Fw2 B' R' F Uw2 L' Uw' F U2 L' Dw U2 D Uw2 F' Dw' F B' D2 F R2 Fw' F2 Dw' Fw2 B' U' L' F Fw' Dw2 F2 U2 Uw D R' B2 Fw2 R L2 B' Bw2 U2 Uw Bw' Dw Lw B2 D' Dw2 Lw D Dw2 B D'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2020)

R127, sub 1:30 (hoya, valk5)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-03
avg of 12: *1:29.176*

Time List:
1:37.003, (1:13.282), 1:37.346, 1:27.655, 1:26.992, 1:33.378, 1:33.447, 1:18.367, 1:27.292, 1:22.181, (1:39.699), 1:28.102

I think thats second best single. gotta set up my valk5 properly.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 3, 2020)

Round 126
Goal: sub 1:10 (1/3)
Method: Reduction
Cube: Valk 5

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-03
avg of 12: 1:09.913

Time List:
255. 1:12.378 
256. 1:18.811 
257. 1:04.454 
258. 1:07.006 
259. 1:08.320 
260. 1:07.934 
261. 1:08.241 
262. 1:09.090 
263. 1:17.576 
264. 1:21.129 
265. 1:05.322 
266. 59.762 

absolutely CLUTCH sub 1 on the last solve to barely achieve my goal


----------



## fun at the joy (May 4, 2020)

Round 127
Race to sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:13.27 (1/3)
1. 1:22.34
2. (1:02.18)
3. 1:02.42
4. 1:13.58
5. 1:18.56
6. 1:05.04
7. 1:21.84
8. 1:12.98
9. 1:14.32
10. 1:13.42
11. (1:23.74)
12. 1:08.24

2 1:02 in a row, pretty good


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 4, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Round 126
> Race to sub-1:15 (1/3)
> 
> 1. 1:22.34
> ...


can you put the average in your post? makes my life easier.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 10, 2020)

Round 127 results (yes it was R127 not R126)

Sub 1:10
Micah - 1:09.91 - 1/3

Sub 1:15
fun at the joy - 1:13.27 - 1/3

Sub 1:30
Me - 1:29.17 - 1/3

Round 128


Spoiler



1. R2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Bw' Rw2 U' D' Bw Dw2 Bw' Uw U' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Bw' R' Bw' U' B Bw L Uw' Rw' U L' Uw Fw Uw U Fw R' D Rw2 Uw2 Dw' U2 R Uw2 Bw2 Lw B' Uw' F2 L' B' Lw' U' Uw' R' Dw B D2 Fw U2 L'

2. Rw2 L2 B' L' R2 Rw' F Bw Rw2 B F' U' L2 U' Uw2 R' Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 Bw' U D' Uw' Lw Dw2 Rw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Bw L Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 B F2 Dw Rw' D' L Fw Dw' Lw' U' B2 Dw2 Fw2 F' D' Lw2 Fw' D R2 F' Rw' L

3. F2 R' Fw D Lw' Dw Bw U Bw2 B2 Uw' U Dw2 Bw' Fw' L B' L Rw D2 R2 B2 Fw2 U' D Rw' Fw' U' D Uw Dw Rw' Fw' B' Lw2 U' Rw U Uw' R D2 R2 L F2 U' L2 Fw' Dw U2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Dw2 F L D2 R2 Bw2

4. Uw' Fw' Lw2 Fw F2 B' Uw F Lw L' Dw Fw2 B' D Lw' F R' B D2 U' B' Fw2 R2 Fw B' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw R2 Bw Uw2 D F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw Dw2 Lw2 Rw' R Fw F2 Bw2 D F' Uw2 Dw' D2 Lw2 Fw' B2 Uw'

5. Rw Dw R' U2 D2 B U2 Lw D2 R' Dw2 Bw2 L R2 Lw Fw' Bw' Rw' B' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 B Lw2 B2 R2 Fw D2 U Uw L' Fw2 Bw' F2 Dw' L Fw' D Lw Bw2 Dw' R' Dw2 F2 Bw2 D' Bw' Fw F Lw' B2 F2 Dw2 L D F Bw' Rw2 U2 B

6. Bw' F Dw D2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 F2 R' L2 Uw Fw' Rw' D' Dw' Uw2 Lw Fw2 L Bw2 Rw F' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 Lw B2 Fw' Dw D F R2 Bw' F' Fw' Rw2 Lw' L R' Bw L2 B2 Fw2 U Uw' Lw Rw2 L' U' Rw2 L D2 Dw2 B

7. F D2 F2 Fw' L U2 Fw U Lw' Dw Rw2 D Fw' Bw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' U' B' Uw' Lw2 Dw U' R U D2 B' Fw2 Bw' R' Rw' L Uw2 D2 R Uw U2 B' Dw2 U Fw L Uw Dw2 Bw2 F' D2 Bw2 D Dw Fw2 U R Rw' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw R Bw

8. Rw2 Fw R Rw2 Fw Rw' D Fw' R Lw Dw F2 Uw' B2 F' R' Dw2 Lw' D Dw2 Fw F2 Uw F Lw Uw' Fw' D' Fw2 U2 F R' Dw2 Fw' F B2 Bw Dw L Dw Rw D' U Fw Dw2 U' B' Lw2 B2 L Bw' D2 Rw' U R2 F' B2 U Lw' D2

9. Lw Fw' Rw2 U' F2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 R2 B2 D R' B2 L2 B2 Uw' R' Uw2 Bw' R2 Rw2 Dw R2 D F Fw' Bw' D2 Lw2 Fw D2 B2 U' R2 B' Dw' Lw2 U2 L Lw R' Bw' U' Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw' D2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' U Uw' Rw' L Lw2 Uw' D2 Dw B'

10. Bw' Lw2 R' Bw Rw' F R' D2 B' U2 Bw' B' Uw2 B Uw2 Lw' F' Fw2 L' Bw U' F2 Fw U2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 Uw U2 D' Rw2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Uw' U' Lw' F2 D R2 Bw Lw' Bw' Dw2 B' L Uw2 U R2 U' Dw B Lw' Dw R Bw2 F' Fw'

11. Bw B2 Rw2 L2 Dw2 R' Lw2 L Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Dw U' Fw D2 B2 Uw' Dw2 F R L2 Bw2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 D2 Dw' Bw L 
U2 Fw' U' Bw2 B2 U L' B' F' Dw' Fw' Rw Bw Rw Bw' D2 R2 Dw' Fw2 R2 Bw' R Fw'

12. B' Lw' Fw2 F2 Dw U Lw2 R2 U Uw R Rw' Uw' B' D R' D2 Lw' Dw2 D2 Fw2 U2 Dw F2 Fw' L' F2 Rw' Uw2 F2 D Uw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 D' Fw' Uw R' L' Dw Lw' Bw' Uw Fw' Bw' D Lw2 U Rw2 Dw' U' Rw2 R' Dw' L Uw' R' Lw' Bw2



Good luck.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 10, 2020)

R128, sub 1:30 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-10
avg of 12: *1:28.261*

Time List:
1:24.385, 1:21.962, 1:28.049, 1:28.611, 1:35.105, (1:35.624), 1:27.388, 1:26.667, 1:29.866, (1:15.183), 1:27.328, 1:33.250

bad


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

Round 128
Goal: Sub 1:10 (2/3)
Method: Reduction
Cube: Valk 5 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-14
avg of 12: 1:06.961

Time List:
276. 1:06.144 
277. 1:10.658 
278. 1:14.791 
279. 1:04.332 
280. 1:04.716 
281. 1:10.706 
282. 56.814 
283. 1:11.029 
284. 1:19.419 
285. 1:09.450 
286. 1:00.894 
287. 56.886 

Can't believe I got two 56's in the space of 12 solves. Both of them would have been PB if I didn't get a 55 Yesterday. Would have been the sickest avg if I was more consistent.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Round 128
Method: Redux
Cube: Aochuang GTS M
Goal: Sub-1:25

Generated By csTimer
avg of 12: 1:26.26

Time List:
1. 1:24.71 
2. 1:25.05 
3. 1:32.77 
4. (1:39.79) 
5. 1:25.38 
6. 1:32.88 
7. 1:24.00 
8. 1:19.94 
9. 1:23.63 
10. 1:31.82 
11. 1:22.37 
12. (1:18.69) 

0/3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 17, 2020)

Round 128 results

sub 1:10
Micah - 1:06.96 - 2/3

sub 1:25
Sub1Hour - 1:26.26 - 0/3

sub 1:30
Me - 1:28.26 - 2/3

Round 129


Spoiler



1. Dw B' Uw' Fw Lw2 Uw2 L Bw2 Uw' Fw' Lw Dw Fw' Lw' D U' Rw Uw2 B Fw' L2 Uw Bw' R L D F U' Dw' L Rw' U2 B' Uw Fw2 Lw Fw' Dw U2 Rw2 Fw R Lw Dw' Rw Fw F' Lw Uw2 F Rw' Dw' D Fw B' Uw R' D R' Rw'

2. Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw R' Bw2 Fw2 B L2 R2 Dw2 Lw L' U B' Bw U R L2 U2 R2 Rw Lw2 L Bw' D2 Fw F D2 Uw2 Fw B2 U2 D' Rw2 B Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw U' B' F U' R2 F2 Rw' Dw2 F Lw' F2 U' R Uw' D L2

3. B' Fw2 L' R F2 Bw L U2 R U' L2 Dw2 B' R U Rw' Fw2 F B' Uw2 B2 Lw B' Bw Lw2 D2 Rw B2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' R2 L2 Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Fw2 L' R2 Rw' D' F' B2 Fw R2 B Lw2 U F' L2 Rw' D2 Rw2 L' F D2 Uw

4. R Bw' Rw D' U L2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 B Bw2 Uw' Lw Uw' U Dw' F L Dw Rw2 U' L' Uw R2 Uw2 D' F2 Rw' B Dw2 Bw Dw' Bw Lw Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 B' Uw' L Fw F Uw F B2 Rw' R2 U' Dw L F Bw' Uw2 Rw Dw2 L' D2

5. Lw2 U Lw2 B' R2 Uw' Dw2 Fw Dw' F D L2 Fw Bw' Lw2 Uw' L' R2 Dw' Lw' R Uw B' Lw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 U2 D Lw' B2 Fw2 Uw R' F Fw 
Uw B D2 Lw2 Uw' Dw2 F Lw2 B2 Uw' Bw' Dw' D' F' Dw' Uw U' R' D Fw D2 R'

6. Fw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 F Uw2 F L Rw U2 D2 Rw' Bw2 B R' F Lw' L' Dw2 D' U B2 Bw Lw' Fw D' F' B2 D' L' U Bw2 D' B Rw B' U2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 R' F2 D' Rw' U2 B' Lw U' Rw2 B Lw' B2 F D B' L2 D R

7. F Rw' Fw' F D Lw F U Uw R' Dw Lw' Fw Rw Lw2 D2 Dw2 U Bw' Lw Uw2 Bw Rw B' Bw2 Lw' Dw R' Bw' L2 B' F' U' Rw2 Bw' L F' Uw D' F Bw Lw' D' Bw' Lw2 U' Uw' B' Dw' U2 R' Uw Fw' U2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Dw' B

8. Uw2 U2 Lw2 Bw' R Rw B' Dw B' F' Dw2 F' Bw U' B' Fw2 U' Lw F L' B2 Dw2 L2 Lw Bw' Dw F' L B' F' R2 B D Bw2 Uw U2 Lw D Dw' Lw' U Rw Lw2 D Uw2 B Uw' Rw' Bw Rw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 L2 Dw Bw F2 D2

9. Fw2 R U Bw2 D' F' R2 Rw B' Bw' L Dw2 Fw2 F Uw' D2 F2 Dw F Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 L' Fw2 Rw R2 B2 U Uw2 Fw Rw F' Fw' Rw2 D' L' D2 Dw' Rw2 Uw Fw B' Bw2 Uw' R' Bw L Uw2 Rw' Bw' U2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw' D F Uw R'

10. R B' Uw' Bw2 B2 F' Dw2 U2 R Lw2 Rw' F Uw' Bw2 D L' Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Dw' U2 D2 Bw' L D2 R2 Lw' B Dw F B' U' Rw Bw Dw D' Lw Fw' Dw2 D' Fw2 D Fw Bw2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw Dw B D F' Dw' U2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2

11. B2 D Dw Uw' R' U2 Rw Uw2 D2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw Fw2 R' B D' Lw2 R2 Bw Lw' R' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' R2 F' Dw D' B' Uw2 L' Dw Lw' R2 D L' B U Fw' U Bw2 Rw B U2 Bw' L Rw' Bw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw' L D2 Fw2 Dw2

12. U2 L' Uw' L2 Dw L2 F' Rw U Rw Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 R2 D L' F Lw' L' Bw' R U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 F' Bw Fw Rw' B2 R2 L2 Lw' Fw2 R Lw2 D' F R2 B R' L' Bw' D2 Uw2 L2 U F R D' F U' Rw Uw2 B' Dw Lw2 Fw Lw2



Good luck.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

alright, let's hope I graduate.

Goal: Sub 1:10
Method: Reduction
Cube: Valk 5 M

avg of 12: 1:07.142 (3/3)!

Time List:
288. 1:06.772 
289. 1:06.745 
290. 1:08.625 
291. 56.729 
292. 1:10.234 
293. 1:08.602 
294. 1:08.166 
295. 1:05.542 
296. 1:10.323 
297. 1:07.706 
298. 58.704 
299. 1:11.422 

Pretty happy with how consistent this average was. Aside from the sub 1's, every solve was between 1:05 and 1:12 and most were between 1:06 and 1:09


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 17, 2020)

R129, sub 1:30 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: *1:26.261*

Time List:
1:20.758, 1:20.338, 1:24.657, 1:32.782, (1:19.551), 1:27.859, (1:38.754), 1:19.740, 1:24.357, 1:34.752, 1:35.890, 1:21.472

Exactly 2 seconds faster than last week and the same as sub1hour's average, must be some sort of conspiracy.

lets hope I don't take 3 years to get sub 1:20


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 24, 2020)

End of round 129

sub 1:10
Micah - 1:07.142 - 3/3!

sub 1:30
Ordered whey - 1:26.26 - 3/3!

Round 130


Spoiler



1. L2 Fw2 F' B2 L' F2 Dw2 R' Uw2 D' R2 B Dw B Uw2 D2 R2 Bw' D' F' L2 U L' F' Fw' Bw' D Rw2 U' Lw Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U' Dw L' D2 Lw R U' Rw2 Uw Bw2 D Rw L' Dw B U F2 B' L2 Fw2 U L2 U R2 B Uw2

2. Lw' R' Uw' F Dw2 R' U' Dw2 R' B2 Dw Bw' R2 B Fw' Rw2 Lw' Bw F' R' D' U' Uw Dw' F' R' L2 Uw D2 B2 U Bw2 F2 Uw2 U' B' Uw2 Fw Bw' D' Uw' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw' L' Dw D' F2 U R2 L2 Dw Lw L R Dw2 Bw2 Dw2

3. F' U Lw' B2 Rw' Dw Uw' D' F' Rw2 Uw D R' Uw' L Fw Bw' Uw Fw' F D' Rw Uw' D B2 Lw F' Dw Rw2 Bw' R' F Uw2 U Rw2 B Rw' Bw2 U Dw2 Rw Uw' Rw Dw2 U D' Lw' R' L Rw B2 D L2 F2 Bw2 Rw F2 Rw F Uw2

4. R' D2 L Lw2 D' B Lw Rw' D L F2 L Rw' Uw2 Lw Bw' Fw Uw2 B U Dw Rw2 Bw B2 Lw2 F2 B Rw2 Lw' L2 U Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 Lw 
Fw2 L U2 Rw D' F' Rw' B' Uw' Lw' B' Bw D L2 F Dw U' L2 D Dw2

5. Rw' U R B2 F2 Uw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw F2 Rw' Lw2 B2 D2 Rw2 R2 Lw' Fw L2 Bw' Fw' F Uw' Bw2 Fw' B' Rw2 R Fw' F2 Dw' F2 D2 U' Dw2 Rw2 U D2 R Rw' U' D' F' L2 Dw' Rw' R' Uw F2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw F' Bw' Rw Lw R'

6. B' Rw2 L Uw' Fw R B2 F Rw2 R' U' Dw2 L2 D' Dw' L D B' Bw' Fw L2 R2 Rw' B' D Uw' Fw2 Rw L' R' D F2 R' L Dw' R' Bw' F Uw' Fw' Rw F' B' Dw2 D Uw' L Rw' F2 Lw2 D' Lw2 Dw R2 Uw2 L Lw Fw' L' Bw2

7. Lw Uw2 B Uw' D' Bw U Fw Rw' Dw' D R2 Rw' B Lw' Dw2 L' Bw F Lw2 Rw Uw Lw' Rw2 F' Uw2 L Uw F Lw Uw' B2 Dw Fw L' Bw2 Lw B2 Dw U' B' D' Lw Dw2 R Dw B Fw2 Dw2 Rw' B Fw' L2 U2 B' U2 D2 Lw Dw Lw2

8. Fw' Dw2 Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 D2 F' B' U2 Rw' L2 Fw2 F' R U2 D' Dw2 Bw2 L Bw' F' Uw' R2 Lw2 U' Bw' Rw B' Fw' Uw Bw Rw' U D2 Bw2 F R Dw Lw B2 F L Bw2 U R B' L' Lw R' Dw' F B2 Bw2 Uw2 U Bw B2

9. Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw D' Bw' Dw' F2 B Fw2 Rw2 F Uw Rw' U2 B Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw' U2 Uw' Lw F Fw' R' Uw F2 R Rw Fw2 Lw2 B R F2 Lw' L Dw2 D2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 B Fw Lw Rw' Fw2 F Lw' U2 L2 U' Bw' L R' Uw D U2 Dw

10. D B2 Bw D2 L' Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Lw D' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw U Bw' D' Fw U' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw U Uw2 Dw Rw' Dw R2 Rw2 B2 D' Uw U2 B R' Fw U L2 Lw Rw' R' Bw' U2 Uw' Dw2 Lw' Bw U Uw2 B' Dw B U2 F Fw Rw'

11. D Bw L B' Dw2 U' Lw2 Dw' U F2 Rw' L U' Rw Lw' Fw L2 Dw' Rw Dw2 Bw R' D' U2 R Lw L' Rw2 B2 D L' Rw2 Bw' B' F' Uw' Dw2 U D2 Fw' L Lw2 Uw2 F' R' L2 B' D2 Bw B Fw2 Dw2 F2 Lw F Fw Lw' B' Rw Uw

12. Lw F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' Fw2 F' Uw' Dw' L Rw Dw Uw2 Lw2 B2 U' D' Rw Lw2 Bw Rw2 Dw F Lw2 Uw' R D Lw2 F2 Bw Uw2 U Lw' Uw2 Dw D' U L' B' F Uw2 Bw U2 B Dw Lw Rw L D Bw' F' Lw' Rw2 R' F R' U Uw



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 30, 2020)

R130, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-30
avg of 12: *1:24.393*

Time List:
1:17.985, 1:29.233, 1:13.930, 1:26.051, (1:10.721), 1:22.525, 1:25.517, 1:30.745, (1:33.249), 1:29.021, 1:28.137, 1:20.786

ehh, Kinda fell apart at the end a little. Good for 1 am i guess. solve 5 is 0.12 sec. off PB.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 31, 2020)

End of round 130

sub 1:20
me - 1:24.393 - 0/3

Round 131:


Spoiler



1. Bw B' L' Rw' D' B2 Lw2 D2 U Dw L Fw2 Dw2 Uw L2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' Dw B2 U2 R' L' D' Uw' Fw Bw' Lw F Bw2 Fw U2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 F B Fw2 Rw' R Fw2 Bw' R2 L2 Rw U B' R' Fw' R' F2 Dw2 Rw' R' Uw Rw' U Rw2 U2

2. Uw' Fw' R B2 Dw Uw' L' Dw R2 D B' D2 R' U2 D2 Dw Fw Uw F2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L Bw Rw Lw D Uw2 Dw' U F2 Dw U' Uw2 F' B L Bw' U2 Fw2 F L2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Lw2 Bw' U B' Lw' Rw2 B Bw R Bw' R B' Fw'

3. Fw2 Uw' Rw' B2 D2 Bw' Fw Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 L2 R' F' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' U' B2 D2 U' Uw2 F' D' F2 L' B2 R L2 U2 B Bw L' Uw' F Lw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D' F U2 Lw2 D' F2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 F' D2 F' B Bw2 Rw' D2 Fw Dw' R

4. Rw R2 U2 Lw' D' Dw' Bw U' R2 B' L2 F L2 Bw' R Fw' D' Uw Fw Rw2 L' Bw' U' Dw' D2 Lw' Dw R2 Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' L' U Rw' Uw' R2 Fw D' U Fw' Uw2 Lw Uw2 R2 F2 B2 D2 Dw F Dw Rw2 F' L2 F' D' L2 Bw2 L Fw

5. U B2 F L Rw2 Fw Lw D U Bw Rw' R Bw' Uw2 Rw' Lw2 D2 L Dw D L2 Bw Lw' F2 Uw2 Rw L2 F U' D2 L' B Bw' Lw' Bw L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U' R U' B' Uw B Uw' F' R Uw2 Bw' L' R Bw Uw' Bw R2 U' Dw' D Fw2

6. F U D2 Rw Fw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 Dw B2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 R' Bw F Rw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Fw2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 D2 L2 Lw R D2 R L' Lw B Dw' U' L2 Uw2 F' B2 Fw' Bw Uw Dw2 L' D'

7. F Dw Bw Uw' Rw' B R Uw2 Fw2 Dw' D2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' Fw Dw' B2 Dw' U R Dw' Lw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 L U L B R2 L2 Rw' F Fw' D Rw2 U R' Bw2 U' Uw F' Rw U R2 D' Dw' Lw2 U' Rw2 Uw Lw B' L' Fw' L Dw' R2 F Bw'

8. Fw Rw Uw Bw' U' Uw' F2 Uw Lw B Uw U2 L R' B2 U' Dw B D2 U' R' Uw' Lw' B2 Bw2 D' Dw Rw' Dw2 R F' Dw' D Fw2 Uw R2 D Uw Fw Dw D2 U Bw Fw' Rw' B2 R' F' U' Dw B2 Dw Bw2 D2 B Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 L'

9. U D2 Uw2 Bw2 B' L B Rw2 Uw Dw' L D2 Rw F' U2 Lw2 Dw U2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw D' Rw2 Fw2 R' Lw2 Rw2 Fw U2 Bw D' Dw2 R' Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw D2 L Rw2 Fw L' U Uw2 R F2 R' D' Uw' Fw' B R L Dw' Fw Uw2 R Rw' D2

10. Lw' F' B2 Dw Uw2 U Bw2 R D' F2 Lw2 U2 R2 Bw U Uw' Bw2 F2 Dw R2 Fw B L' Fw' B2 Dw R' Dw2 B Lw2 Dw D2 B2 U L2 Rw D Uw B2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 B' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2 Fw' F' L B L2

11. R U2 B2 R2 Rw Lw F' L' Lw' Rw' D' F2 Fw2 Rw' L' Dw R2 D Fw' F2 B Uw L2 B' Fw' L Fw D2 B' D2 Lw2 R2 Dw' B' U' F Bw' U Lw Dw R2 Rw' Bw' B R Bw' Dw2 Uw Bw D Fw2 Lw2 B' F Lw2 Rw U' Fw B L'

12. Uw Rw2 D L R' B2 Lw2 B Dw' Rw R' Fw Lw' L F B D' Bw Lw' Bw' D' Dw2 B2 L' Dw R Fw F2 B' D2 Bw D' Fw2 L F2 L2 Uw F U L Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 R D2 B Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 L F Fw' Rw F2 D L' R



Good luck!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

Round 131
Goal: Sub 1:20
Cube: Celeritas Valk 5 M
Method: Redux

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31 (solving from 2020-05-31 18:23:33 to 2020-05-31 18:49:04)
avg of 12: 1:22.05

Time List:
1. 1:29.07 
2. 1:23.72 
3. 1:25.01 
4. (1:33.17) 
5. 1:21.87 
6. 1:15.36 
7. 1:16.52
8. 1:27.26
9. 1:26.64 
10. 1:16.68 
11. 1:18.34
12. (1:09.35)

Missed the goal but that's okay since I'm 1/3 of the way done with my Ao1000 marathon


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 6, 2020)

R131, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk5)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-06
avg of 12: 1:27.538

Time List:
1:31.951, 1:29.629, 1:25.339, 1:30.449, 1:30.428, 1:19.918, 1:24.655, (1:18.503), 1:26.841, 1:31.892, 1:24.278, (1:36.347)

poop


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 7, 2020)

End of round 131

sub 1:20
me - 1:27.538 - 0/3
S1H - 1:22.05 - 0/3

*Round 132*


Spoiler



1. R' F B' D B2 Dw D2 Lw' Uw Dw2 B Bw R' Dw' B Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' D Dw2 Fw2 F' L2 Bw2 B' Fw2 Dw L2 B Fw2 R' Rw Uw U Dw' L' Rw' Fw' B L Rw' Dw' Uw F2 R' Bw L2 F' Uw Dw' D2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 Bw D2

2. F' D L' Lw F' D' Rw' Dw' U2 Bw' F' B' D' Rw B Rw Bw Fw2 B Lw2 Rw' L' R' D2 F2 Rw U' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw Lw' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B' Lw' L2 Rw' F L2 Rw' Fw B' F' Uw' R U Uw' Fw U' Fw B' U Fw Dw R2 Dw'

3. Lw2 Uw2 U Dw' F2 L' Bw' Lw Dw2 B' L' F2 Rw2 Fw L D' Dw Lw Bw' D U Dw2 Rw2 R' B D2 Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw Dw Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' Dw2 Rw R2 Bw2 U D L' Bw Dw Rw' B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw F R' Rw' B' Dw2 Rw'

4. Fw2 L2 F' Fw R' Bw B L' B Bw' Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 B' Dw' Fw F' D2 Uw R Dw2 U' L2 D' U' L' U2 Uw2 D B D Bw' Lw' F2 Fw Dw' R2 Uw2 Rw Fw Uw' B2 F2 Rw' Bw Dw U R' Rw' D' F2 Lw2 B2 U' Fw' Uw2 D R Dw2

5. Fw F2 Rw Bw L' U' Dw2 B2 Rw Uw2 B2 Bw2 U D' Fw U2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' R2 U L2 Dw' B Dw' B F' Rw2 Bw2 F Dw' Rw R Bw Uw' Dw2 U' L B2 D2 F U Rw F2 Rw2 B D2 F D U2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Fw' R Uw' L' Uw F' Rw'

6. Uw' Fw Uw Lw Dw2 Bw U' Uw Dw Lw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Dw Rw Fw' Rw Lw B2 Lw Uw L B2 Bw2 D2 Rw' Dw' L' U Fw Bw2 L Uw' R Uw D Rw' F' R U2 D' L' R2 Uw2 Lw2 B' R2 Fw2 D B Fw2 Lw' L2 F R Bw D' Bw

7. Rw Dw L2 Uw' L2 Rw D Fw Bw R' U' Bw2 Dw' D2 Rw' D' L2 Uw2 Dw' U' R Fw F Bw Uw U B' Fw U' Bw' B L2 Bw Fw B2 Uw Bw B' R B2 Bw' R2 Lw Rw' Bw' R' D2 Fw' L2 D Dw B2 R Lw2 F R2 U' B R2 U2

8. B' Lw Fw' Lw' F2 Rw Bw L' F Bw' Uw2 R B Lw' U2 Rw U2 Dw' B Rw2 D' F' Fw D2 Rw2 Dw Fw' D' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F L Lw2 U2 F2 R D Fw2 R2 Rw2 F Lw' Dw2 Fw' L2 D2 Bw B2 L Fw2 R2 Dw Lw Fw2 L2 B2 F2 Dw Fw

9. L' R' D' F' Fw R' Bw Dw2 D Uw Fw2 U2 B F Fw' R2 Rw U F Fw Bw Rw' Lw' L2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 U' Fw R' L Bw R2 F' B2 Uw2 Lw D' R' U B2 Lw2 D Bw Rw Uw' Bw2 Uw' Fw F B' U Fw' F2 U2 Lw' R' D Fw F'

10. B2 Rw' D' F' B' Uw' Dw2 L' Fw' R' B R Dw2 B2 Rw' B' Rw2 B Uw Dw2 Rw L' F Bw' R' U2 Uw' R' L2 Fw' D Fw Rw D' Bw2 L Uw2 L Rw' D' Dw' L Lw' Uw2 F2 U' L Bw2 R Dw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F' Rw2 U B' Bw' U'

11. Dw Uw' Fw2 Lw' D2 Dw' Rw L' R' F B2 Dw U' R Fw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 F' D' U2 Fw' Lw' B Fw D2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 R U Bw2 B2 Uw2 Bw B' U' D' Fw' B2 Rw2 R L2 F2 L' Dw' D2 R2 D' U2

12. F Bw2 U D Uw2 Lw Rw2 D' L' U2 Bw2 Dw2 R' U' L' B Fw2 D' B' L2 R2 Dw2 Uw' F Rw2 Fw B Bw' D' Rw' F2 B R2 Uw' Rw L R2 D' Uw2 F' Bw Dw2 Fw' B2 U B2 Dw2 U' F L' Rw D2 L' Uw Dw2 R2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw



Good luck!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 8, 2020)

Round 131
Cube: Celeritas Valk 5 M
Method: Redux
Goal: Sub 1:20
Generated By csTimer
avg of 12: 1:19.10

Time List:
1. 1:22.44 
2. 1:23.80 
3. 1:15.98
4. 1:19.81 
5. (1:25.71) 
6. 1:19.04 
7. 1:21.28 
8. 1:18.68
9. 1:13.70
10. 1:19.99 
11. (1:10.52) 
12. 1:16.23 

Nothin special, just consistently low times. (1/3)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:05
Method: Redux
Cube: Valk 5 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-09
avg of 12: 1:06.545

Time List:
54.657 PB, 59.436, 1:04.293 PB mo3, 1:12.644, 1:16.856, 1:12.051, 1:01.939, 1:09.612, 1:15.528, 1:04.824, 1:02.850, 1:02.270

super inconsistent, but not too bad. I don't expect to be graduating this goal until near the end of the summer.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 13, 2020)

R131, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-12
avg of 12: *1:27.449*

Time List:
(1:47.509), (1:15.110), 1:30.032, 1:18.385, 1:28.577, 1:30.100, 1:32.710, 1:31.812, 1:17.141, 1:24.551, 1:25.326, 1:35.859

BJ


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 13, 2020)

Race to sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:13.35 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 1:18.44
2. 1:20.41
3. 1:13.49
4. 1:14.26
5. 1:09.79
6. (1:03.96)
7. 1:06.57
8. 1:11.66
9. (1:29.39)
10. 1:11.65
11. 1:11.08
12. 1:16.15
that was bad


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 14, 2020)

*End of round 132*

sub 1:20 - me - 1:27..449 - 0/3
sub 1:20 - S1H - 1:19.10 - 1/3
sub 1:15 - Fat j - 1:13.35 - 1/3
sub 1:05 - Micah - 1:06.545 - 1/3

*Round 133*


Spoiler



1. Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Bw B' R2 Lw Uw' U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U2 Uw' Bw F Uw U' L Fw2 F2 Uw' F2 R Fw2 Uw' L' Fw R F' Dw2 Lw' U2 R' U2 Dw2 Lw2 U' Dw Lw2 D' Bw' L' U' F2 U' B Uw Bw' F' L2 Fw2 Bw2 R F L' Lw'

2. L' Dw2 R' Uw R' F' Fw2 Dw Lw2 D' Rw2 R Bw' Rw' Uw R Lw2 Bw' Uw' F' D L Fw' F' Lw2 D2 F L2 Fw2 R Rw2 D' B2 Rw R B' Bw Lw Bw' L' Bw B2 D2 B D' F2 Rw' D' Bw Rw F' U F Dw2 R U' D2 L' Lw D2

3. Bw2 Lw2 L2 U' D R Rw Fw' Lw D' B' R2 B' Lw Dw Bw Fw L Rw' Bw' R Rw' Lw L2 F2 R' F' Dw2 D Bw' D B U' Uw Bw R Bw' Rw D2 Dw Lw' Bw U' D' Fw D2 Uw' L2 U' B2 R Dw R D2 R' B D2 Rw' Dw Fw

4. Rw2 Fw' D' F2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 Dw' Rw' Fw B D2 Bw' D2 Lw R' B' Dw Rw' U Dw F' Fw' Bw Rw2 L B Fw R B' Uw Rw2 L2 F2 Fw Bw D2 Dw Bw F L' 
Rw2 D2 Rw Bw' Uw Fw R2 F Uw' Bw2 D F2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' D2 R2 U2 L

5. F Fw2 U' B Lw2 F U' Lw2 F' U Uw L Dw' B2 L2 Rw' D Bw Lw' Rw2 R Dw2 Lw' Uw' R2 L Dw F2 L2 Dw L2 Lw2 R' F2 Dw U B U L Uw2 Bw2 D B2 Uw F' L2 Bw' U' F' L2 Lw' D' F L R2 B2 Uw U2 Lw Bw'

6. Bw2 D' B' Bw Dw Fw F2 Rw Fw L' B' Lw Uw' Rw2 Dw Rw Lw2 R2 Dw2 Rw Dw' Bw' B2 D' Fw' L' Fw2 R2 F2 Bw' L R2 D' Bw2 D Rw' Fw2 Bw' B2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' Bw F' Fw2 R' L2 Dw Bw D2 Rw D B Fw U2 L'

7. R' Bw' F' L2 U2 Uw Dw B R2 Fw F D2 Rw' L Bw R D R' Dw2 D' B' D Dw2 R2 U2 B F L2 U2 Bw2 R' U Dw2 Bw' B' Dw R' U' L Lw2 R2 B2 Fw2 D Bw' U D F' Bw2 Rw F U2 Bw2 L2 D2 Fw R U2 B' Rw2

8. Bw' Dw' Fw Bw' R' Dw' Lw' R U2 L2 B2 R' Rw' F L F2 Dw' Uw U' R2 Uw2 U' D' B' L2 Bw' R2 Lw' Dw2 Bw F Dw2 F2 Uw' L Rw2 D' U' Uw Rw' Uw2 Lw' Uw' B Lw' L2 Dw' Uw R B' U Bw F2 D Fw2 Uw' R2 Rw' Uw2 R'

9. Fw2 D2 Rw Fw Bw' R D2 R Bw2 Lw2 Fw L' Uw2 Rw' Bw R' B D' U2 Uw2 L' Lw D2 R2 Dw2 R2 B2 D2 U Fw' Lw D Uw2 Dw B Uw Rw2 Lw L' Dw2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 B' F2 Dw2 U' L B Uw2 F D Dw Rw2 D R2 U R2

10. Rw Fw' Dw' U' Uw' D2 R' Rw2 Bw2 L Bw2 Rw2 D' Bw' Uw Rw2 D F2 Dw2 Uw2 L Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' D F' R U' Uw' Lw Bw R Lw Dw D' L2 F2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Lw B2 U' Lw Dw2 L U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Bw L Rw2

11. Fw2 D2 F2 B' Dw Rw Lw Bw R' Fw2 Uw' B' U D2 Lw R' Uw2 D2 Fw Bw' R' B U2 D2 L' F' Bw2 B' Fw2 U Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw Dw' F2 D2 Bw' R2 Uw' Fw' D' U Rw2 Dw R' D Fw' Uw Lw2 Bw Rw R B2 Bw2 Lw D Uw' R2

12. L F' B2 Fw D Rw' D' Rw2 Fw2 Dw Fw2 D Uw' Lw' R2 Dw F L' F2 Dw2 F2 D Rw' Uw R2 Rw' Bw U Fw2 L2 B2 U L' Lw' Bw' L2 D Bw' Fw' Dw' Lw' F Lw R' U Uw' F2 Bw' L2 U R2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 R Bw' Lw Uw Bw2



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2020)

R133, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5m)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-21
avg of 12: 1:24.274

Time List:
1:28.374, 1:20.088, 1:25.210, 1:29.377, 1:23.570, 1:21.254, 1:24.601, (1:18.480), (1:29.782), 1:22.602, 1:26.175, 1:21.485

Nothing spectacular, but pretty consistent.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2020)

*End of round 133*

sub 1:20 - me - 1:24.274 - 0/3

*Round 134*



Spoiler



1. Bw2 U Rw Uw Lw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' D' F2 L' Dw2 F' U2 Dw' Rw' F2 Rw Lw Bw Uw' R2 B2 D Rw' B R Dw Rw' Lw2 F D L2 F' Dw2 U' R Fw2 D' Fw2 Bw B2 D2 Fw U' Fw2 U2 Rw' Dw2 U B Bw' L' Uw2 Fw B2 Uw2 Dw' D

2. Lw2 D' Lw' Fw' Bw2 L2 D Uw2 L2 Dw Uw R U' Rw L' F2 U' R F' U2 R L2 Rw' B Dw2 Bw' R' Rw2 Dw' D' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw2 F D2 Bw2 U' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 L' Rw' Lw2 B Fw2 Dw' Uw' R2 F B Lw2 Bw' Lw R' Dw F Bw2 D2 F2

3. U' Uw' L2 Lw' D Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw Rw2 D2 B' Uw R2 F' Rw Fw2 R U2 Dw' D Bw F2 R D B' D' B2 D Rw' Dw R L2 F B2 D' Fw' U' Lw2 Bw' Rw B' Rw2 R D2 Rw' U2 D L R' Uw Bw2 B2 R Lw' Bw2 Uw' B2

4. L' Fw Bw R Dw Bw2 B' D Lw Uw Lw R U2 B2 Dw B' Lw F' U2 Bw Dw Rw B' Bw' D2 Rw Bw B2 F2 Lw Dw2 Uw U Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Fw L' U Lw2 B2 R' Fw2 L2 Bw2 U2 Fw B' R Fw Lw2 Dw Lw U L Dw D' Fw

5. U D' R U R2 Bw2 U' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw Dw2 Bw' L B Rw' U2 F B2 Lw U' D2 F Uw Dw' B' Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw Uw B Lw2 D2 R2 Fw D' Lw R U L' Bw L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Dw2 Lw Bw Fw2 Rw F' Bw2 Fw' R F' Uw' R2 Lw2 U

6. U Uw Bw R' B' Lw2 F' Rw Fw R Dw B2 Rw L2 Fw R' D2 Bw Lw2 F Dw' Bw' D Fw' L D2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 F Uw Dw F2 U Fw2 L' R' Uw Rw' Fw' Rw F' Uw D' Rw2 D2 Dw' F2 Uw' B' D' Dw F' Lw2 D L' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Fw'

7. D L2 Fw R2 B2 Dw U R B D2 F U Lw2 Fw U Uw' R' Lw' Bw Lw Rw2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 R' Lw Bw Uw' B' Uw' R' D' U' L Uw2 F' Fw' R2 Fw Uw' F' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' L2 U Uw' Bw L' D' Bw2 U F2 Fw L' U2 Fw R2 Bw'

8. Rw R2 L U' Rw2 F B2 L Lw' Bw2 F2 B R' F Rw' R2 Bw Dw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' U2 Dw R Bw' U' Uw' Rw Fw' R2 Uw Rw2 Dw' U' D' Rw' U2 R' Fw' Lw2 R F' R' B2 F Dw2 R U Dw Lw' R' F Bw Lw F2 L' R' Lw

9. R2 U' L Fw' B' Uw' Rw' F B' Rw Fw Dw2 L' Rw' F' Dw2 U B2 Fw Rw Dw Bw F2 Uw' F Fw Uw Bw' Dw' Uw2 F R' Rw' Lw2 U' Lw2 R' Rw2 D2 Bw' U2 Lw' B2 Lw2 F Dw' U D' Bw' B' Rw Fw Rw' Bw' Fw L' Bw Fw Dw' Fw'

10. L2 Lw F2 Lw Fw Lw' Bw2 Fw F U' Rw2 Lw' D' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw' D' U2 Lw U Dw Bw Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L2 R2 Bw' B' L2 D' U2 Fw2 F2 D2 L2 U' D R2 F Rw2 Lw' Dw D' Fw2 L' U' L2 U Lw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw

11. D Fw' D' Fw' Rw' D Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 Fw' D' Bw2 Rw' F' L' U Rw Fw Uw2 R F' L2 Rw D Dw2 Rw' Dw B2 Bw' Uw2 U' Rw2 Bw L Fw' Dw R' Dw2 Uw' R2 F2 B' Fw Rw' Lw Uw' Fw2 R Rw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' B F2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw

12. Bw D2 Fw R L Dw Bw' Lw' Dw' U' Uw Rw2 Bw' F2 Uw Lw2 D L' Fw Lw' Uw Dw D' U' B Bw F2 L2 U2 D2 Fw2 Dw Fw Dw Bw L2 Lw Fw' Lw' Bw Lw Rw2 D' Bw B2 Uw2 U' D' Bw' R F D U' L2 U2 Fw2 Bw U B Fw



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 28, 2020)

R134 sub 1:20
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-28
avg of 12: 1:24.389

Time List:
1:20.721, 1:28.361, 1:35.131, (1:18.594), 1:27.703, 1:19.745, 1:23.073, 1:20.070, 1:22.982, 1:26.802, 1:19.300, (1:41.776)

decent

*End of round 134*

sub 1:20
me - 1:24.389 - 0/3

*Round 135*



Spoiler



1. Bw' Fw' U2 L Lw Uw R B' Dw' U' D2 F' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 Bw' U Rw' Fw' Dw Lw2 U2 Rw' R' D U L2 Rw' D' Uw Bw2 Lw' Rw L U2 D' R' D' L2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' D2 F2 B2 Uw' D' Rw2 F2 Dw U D Fw' R' F' Dw2 Bw R' Fw'

2. Lw2 Rw2 Fw Bw2 Dw' F2 Uw' R' L Rw2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Dw2 R' Lw' Fw F2 L' Bw2 U' Rw2 B' L2 Rw R B Fw' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 F' Dw Uw2 L Bw Lw' L' Bw' B L Bw' Lw D Bw2 Fw2 B U2 F Bw2 Dw Rw' Lw' Uw2 Bw B U2 L' Fw' Lw

3. L B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw Dw R2 D' U F2 Dw2 Lw' L' R Fw' U2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 F L' R2 Lw' Dw Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw D' U Fw' U' L D2 Uw' L' R' Lw' Uw2 R2 D Dw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Rw R Bw Uw L R' D' F' Lw' Bw Rw2 B D2 Rw

4. Fw Dw2 B2 Bw2 Rw F U2 Lw2 Fw B U D' Fw' Bw2 U Lw2 Uw2 D B' Bw' R2 B' L2 F Fw' Dw' B' Dw2 Lw2 L2 B R' B F2 R Uw Rw' Dw2 Fw' Dw U Bw D U2 L' Fw2 Bw' U' L' Lw F2 Dw' U Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw R Uw2 Dw2

5. R2 F' L' Bw' Uw' R Bw2 U B F2 Lw' F2 Bw Fw' U' Fw' B Rw U' L' B' Uw' U' F2 Rw2 F' Lw' Bw2 R2 Fw Bw' Rw B' D Dw2 L Bw Dw' Bw Rw' D R2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw' D' Uw2 Rw' U' Dw' Fw' F2 B2 R Fw R2 Dw2 Lw L' Rw

6. F L R' Dw' Rw2 R F' Uw U2 Dw2 Rw D F' Rw2 L2 Lw' F2 Uw' Dw F' D' B2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 Fw F2 R2 L' B Rw2 Bw2 B' L2 Fw2 R2 L U Uw B Lw2 U' Fw B' F Uw' Lw L D Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Uw Fw' L2 B2 F2 Fw2 Lw'

7. Fw Lw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Bw' U Lw2 Fw2 Bw' F2 D2 R2 Bw Dw Fw2 F' Bw Rw' U D Bw2 B2 R2 Uw2 B2 L Fw U' R2 F Rw' B' Rw F2 D2 Bw Lw' L Bw Rw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 L Uw L2 Dw' L2 F D R' Fw2 Dw Rw B L' D' Lw U'

8. Lw L' Rw2 U Rw2 Dw' U' F' U' R L2 Dw' Lw2 B2 U' R' D2 Uw U2 L' F Fw2 Rw D Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw U D Lw' Bw R' U R2 L' Fw2 L' Dw' R Bw Lw' F D' Fw B' Dw Fw2 R' D2 Bw Uw2 F' R2 Rw' U D2 Dw' B2

9. R2 F2 Uw R' Dw' F2 Lw Uw Bw2 Lw' Bw L2 Uw Lw' D' Fw' D' U Lw' Rw Bw Lw2 U' Uw R U2 R' Lw Dw2 Lw' F Rw2 Dw Rw B2 L2 Lw' R B2 Rw' Lw' Fw L2 Fw2 D B D Lw' Uw' U' R Rw F' D2 R U' L Fw Rw2 B

10. D' U' Dw R2 Fw L2 Dw' L D' Dw' R Rw' Uw2 L R U2 Fw' D R2 Rw2 Lw' D' R2 Bw2 D2 Lw' Rw B' Bw' L U' L2 Fw Uw' B2 Uw D Dw2 Fw2 L2 Fw L2 R2 Dw F2 L R' B2 F Fw2 Uw B2 L' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Uw D F' R2

11. U2 R' L B U L2 R' Fw2 Uw U2 Bw B2 Dw' F2 U Dw Rw2 B Bw' Rw Dw' L D Lw2 F' U2 Bw2 B' U' Fw' Uw' Bw' D U' R' Rw' Lw2 B2 F' Dw2 Bw' U' Uw R2 Dw2 D2 Rw' U2 Lw' Bw Fw B Uw2 Fw Dw2 Bw Rw Fw F2 Uw'

12. Dw B2 Fw2 Lw R' Bw F' Lw Bw2 F2 U2 R' Dw F R Bw2 D Rw B Uw2 R2 Rw Fw2 Dw Uw' U B' F D' Dw Fw' D Bw L F Rw2 F' Bw2 Fw' Lw D' L' U' Bw2 Uw U' Bw R2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 U2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw U2 Bw' L' B'



Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:05
Method: Redux
Cube: Aochuang WR M


avg of 12: 1:04.489 (1/3)

Time List:
1:05.569, 1:00.026, 1:10.137, 1:08.523, 56.957, 1:03.593, 58.067, 1:09.346, 1:04.062, 59.984, 1:09.111, 1:06.605

pretty solid.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2:30
*Cube:* Valk 5 M
*Method:* Redux

*Times:
1.* 2:19.073
*2.* 2:22.558
*3.* 2:38.970
*4.* 2:23.575
*5.* (2:30.511)
*6.* 2:20.801
*7.* 2:17.284
*8.* (2:02.910)
*9.* 2:18.106
*10.* 2:13.504
*11.* 2:16.756
*12.* 2:16.113
*Average:* 2:20.674 (1/3)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2020)

R135, sub 1:20
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-07
avg of 12: 1:28.548

Time List:
1:25.639, 1:29.830+, (1:34.677), 1:23.397, 1:28.592, 1:32.713, 1:29.860, 1:26.572, 1:32.858, 1:25.190, (1:21.814), 1:30.833

Truly awful.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2020)

*End of round 135*

Ben - sub 2:30 - 2:20.674 - 1/3
Nub supreme - sub 1:20 - 1:28.548 - 0/3
Micah - sub 1:05 - 1:04.489 - 1/3

*Round 36*


Spoiler



1. Rw2 U2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 U' Fw2 U Lw2 U F2 D2 R' L2 Dw Rw R2 Lw' Uw' R2 L2 B F Uw' U' Lw2 D Rw U' R' D Fw' U Uw' D2 Dw Bw Uw' Fw F' Dw2 D' L2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw Lw Bw Rw2 Fw' Bw F L' Rw F2 B2 R

2. F' D2 R L Dw2 F B Lw' D Bw2 L2 D L' U Fw Dw Bw Uw Bw' Dw Fw R Dw U D2 Rw' Dw2 L' Rw2 Bw' F Lw2 Bw' Lw Rw L F Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw Uw B' D' Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 F Uw L Fw2 Dw2 F' L2 F' Rw B2 Uw F

3. R' F2 D L Rw2 Bw' D' Lw F Bw Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw Dw' Fw' Dw Fw U' F2 Lw' Fw U' D R2 F Lw Rw' B2 Rw' Fw2 B2 D' U2 B2 Rw F2 B D2 F Uw2 B' D' L' Rw2 R2 D' R' D2 Lw' D Rw2 B' Fw' Lw' Rw2 F' Rw Dw2 Lw2

4. D2 Bw Fw L' B2 R2 Dw B R Lw' D2 Lw' R Dw2 B2 F2 R2 L' U Fw' Uw D' R' Bw F2 Dw Uw' Bw B' Fw' L' F2 U2 D Fw Lw2 F' R L2 B2 Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw' U' Rw L Uw2 D' F' Fw2 L2 B F' Uw L Bw' Uw

5. Fw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 L' F B Fw2 U2 Uw2 Dw Lw2 F2 B U' F2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' B' U' Dw2 Rw2 F R Uw' R Fw' Lw R' F' Uw Fw2 Lw Fw B' L2 Rw' B U2 B2 L B2 Lw Dw2 Rw' Uw L Rw' D F2 L2 F Bw' R2 L

6. Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 Dw D Rw U' B2 L2 Bw F Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 Dw' B2 D L Bw Rw2 Fw' F2 Dw' Rw2 D Dw L2 Dw' Uw D' Lw2 Fw Dw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 F Fw2 U F Uw' Rw' F Fw U' B Dw Bw2 Fw D' Fw L' D Uw Bw

7. R' Lw2 Uw2 R Uw' Rw R F2 Dw2 Lw' Bw F' Dw Lw2 B2 Bw Fw' R2 Fw L' Lw' R D' Uw F Uw2 R2 Bw Rw2 Uw Fw' F' Bw2 Uw2 L2 B Uw2 F U' Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw B2 Rw2 D' Uw' B' Uw' Rw' Dw Lw2 Uw' D Rw Fw Rw Dw Rw D'

8. Rw2 F2 Bw2 D Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 R F2 L' Rw' Lw' R2 F Dw2 B U D' Lw2 Rw R' L Fw Rw' F Lw F2 Rw2 D' Rw F Fw2 Uw' B Bw' Rw L' Dw F D U B' F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Lw U Fw2 F2 R B' L B R2 Lw' Dw'

9. Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw Uw' B R Rw' Fw' L Uw R2 F' Dw' Rw Lw2 D Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw Dw2 D2 Lw Uw2 Lw R' Rw F2 L' Uw2 Dw' L Rw2 U B2 Lw' Uw2 L' Rw Dw' Fw L' F Lw' F' Uw2 U D Fw U2 Lw' Bw U' D2 Uw L2 Bw2 Rw' F'

10. Lw2 B Uw Fw Dw' U' Lw' L' Dw2 R2 Rw' Fw' R' B Lw2 R' Bw' Rw B2 Uw' Lw U2 R' D' B' Rw2 U' B2 F Uw' Bw R2 B' Lw2 F2 D' U' Dw B Rw R Bw' D B D2 F' Uw2 Bw L2 Bw' U2 B Bw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Lw Bw' U' Dw'

11. F Uw' R' Lw F' Uw Fw2 Rw' F' Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw' D Uw' L' Rw U2 D2 Lw Bw' Dw' Rw Lw' Dw' D B' R2 F' Rw Uw F' Fw2 B' L' Uw2 Rw' L' Bw L Uw Rw Bw' Fw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Dw2 F2 B2 Dw2 L U' L2 Lw' B2 Lw' R Uw L'

12. Fw B2 Lw' L D Bw' L2 F2 U' R' Rw L2 Bw' Uw2 Fw' F L' U Uw' F Fw2 Uw2 B Rw' L Fw' D' Uw B' Lw B F' Fw Bw Lw' Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Dw D U' B' F Lw2 U Dw' Bw' Dw' D2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Bw' B2 Dw F L Bw2 Lw'



Good luck!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2:30
*Cube:* Valk 5 M
*Method:* Redux

*Times:
1.* 2:31.412
*2.* 2:30.411
*3.* 2:37.438
*4.* (2:51.268)
*5.* 2:40.148
*6.* 2:22.239
*7.* 2:20.618
*8.* 2:20.687
*9.* 2:07.521
*10.* 2:38.823
*11.* (1:46.506) (PB!)
*12.* 2:48.803

*Average:* 2:29.810 (2/3)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2020)

R136, sub 1:20
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-14
avg of 12: 1:25.558

Time List:
1:24.948, 1:28.357, 1:29.943, 1:28.404, 1:24.039, (1:10.402), 1:29.503, 1:26.370, (1:34.525), 1:18.144, 1:18.675, 1:27.197

Decent.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2020)

*End of round 136:*

Ben - sub 2:30 - 2:29.810 - 2/3
Ordway - sub 1:20 - 1:25.558 - 0/3

*Round 137:*


Spoiler



1. Bw' R2 L Dw' Fw2 Dw R2 L2 Fw D' Fw2 L Fw' Dw2 F' R Uw F' Fw' L Fw Rw L D F2 R' B' D Dw' F' D' U F Rw D2 Bw2 Dw2 L Dw R' L F2 Dw' Bw D L' D' U' Bw F2 Dw U Fw2 R L' B' U Rw2 Dw2 Fw

2. Lw' Fw' Dw Lw' R D U' Bw' Rw2 D' F2 Uw Bw' B D2 R2 F' R' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' R' D' B' D' F' U2 Fw' Lw' F' Bw' R' D2 Dw Rw D Rw2 Fw2 Dw Bw' F R Lw2 Fw R Uw U2 Fw' Bw2 U F Fw Uw B U' Bw Rw2 Fw L2

3. Lw2 L B Rw2 D' Rw B L' Uw' Bw B U2 F2 B D' Lw R' Bw2 Dw F' Uw D B2 Rw B2 F' Lw Rw B2 Bw' Lw B2 Rw L2 Dw2 R L' Rw B2 Dw2 Fw D Rw Lw2 Dw' L' Dw' R2 D2 L2 F R2 Fw2 R2 Fw Bw B Rw F2 U2

4. U2 Fw2 Dw B2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 U2 R Rw2 Uw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 L' Uw2 Lw F2 Rw D2 L2 U2 Uw' Fw Lw D Lw' Uw Fw Uw2 Dw F2 L' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Bw' R2 U Bw' F' Fw2 Dw D Fw2 L B' Rw2 Lw L Bw2 Rw' R2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2

5. Rw' Uw' Bw R' Dw2 D2 F Dw' R Dw Fw' Uw U' Bw' Dw' Bw B' Rw R2 B2 L Dw' Rw Bw2 D' Rw' D Bw2 Dw Rw' Fw Bw2 B' F2 Rw' D' Dw Lw2 Rw' U' Rw Dw Fw U R2 Rw2 Uw Dw2 Fw' L' R' Rw D2 Lw L2 U2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D'

6. Dw2 Bw2 Uw' L Fw' F D2 B R2 B L' U L2 R U' Lw Dw' Lw' U2 Dw2 L' R2 Uw' Dw2 U B' F' Rw Bw2 Uw Bw B' Fw Uw' F' Bw R2 L Bw' Rw' B2 Rw' Uw L2 U Uw D2 R Bw2 U Uw2 D' F' Dw2 D L D' Fw' Uw' R

7. Rw' Lw Dw2 Uw' D U R Lw' D U2 B2 R2 Rw2 L' B' Fw2 U2 Rw2 D Lw2 Fw' D Dw2 L' B2 D' Lw' F R2 F D U F2 B U B Dw Bw2 R Uw L2 Lw D' Rw' F' D B2 Fw Dw Bw2 D2 U Rw Bw2 B' F2 D' L Bw B

8. Uw2 F2 Bw L R Fw2 R2 Dw' D U' Rw' R2 D2 Uw Fw2 Dw Uw' U L' F' D' U R U2 Bw' U R Uw2 Dw' D R B F D' R U Rw' D Lw' D' U L Dw' F Lw2 Dw Bw Uw U' Fw L2 Fw' R Fw' U2 R F2 U B L2

9. Lw2 F2 B' D F Dw R Fw B2 Rw2 Lw' Fw Lw' Rw' Bw2 U' D2 Dw' F' Bw B' D Lw Uw' Lw2 D Uw2 R' F L2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B2 R2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 L' D L D F2 Dw' Lw Fw B U' L D2 R2 L' U' R Bw2 B' D2 Rw' B2 Uw'

10. Uw Dw' Fw Rw2 B Rw F2 R' B U Rw Dw2 R' D' L Fw' R D Uw R Rw' F2 B Fw Bw2 Lw' U' Dw' B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Dw Bw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 B F' Fw' Lw2 L' Rw R' Dw B D' Rw2 Fw R B Lw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 R' L U Dw'

11. Uw2 R' Uw2 L Uw Rw2 Lw2 D Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 B Dw' Uw' B' U Lw2 L Rw' Bw Uw Lw F D R Bw R Bw2 F U2 Dw' R2 Uw Bw' D U' Uw Bw2 R' Bw F2 Uw' Bw D2 Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' Fw Rw2 F' B' Bw2 Dw2 R2 Uw' F2 R2 U' Bw

12. F B2 Uw' Lw B' Lw2 Uw2 R' Bw' F Uw2 Dw' Fw F D2 Rw B' Fw F' Bw' Dw' U2 B L' R2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 Lw D L2 U' R2 Dw U Bw' D B' R Uw' R' Rw' Lw2 L' B Dw' B' D2 Fw' L' Bw' B2 Dw' Uw Lw' B D Bw' L2



Good luck!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 15, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2:30
*Cube:* Valk 5 M
*Method:* Redux

*Time List:
1.* 2:20.028
*2.* 2:13.183
*3.* 2:14.594
*4.* 2:19.989
*5.* 2:17.204
*6.* (2:10.767)
*7.* 2:38.650
*8.* 2:26.560
*9.* (2:53.647)
*10.* 2:19.342
*11.* 2:20.156
*12.* 2:49.373
*Average:* 2:23.908 (3/3)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2020)

r137, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-17
avg of 12: 1:19.435

Time List:
1:15.474, (1:08.545), 1:14.509, 1:16.768, 1:16.048, 1:29.344, 1:19.572, 1:23.072+, (1:31.869), 1:10.125, 1:28.349, 1:21.087

wow, PB single mo3, Ao5 and Ao12, plus second best single.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 23, 2020)

*End of round 137:*

Ben - sub 2:30 - 2:23.908 - 3/3!!!!
me - sub 1:20 - 1:19.435 - 1/3

*Round 138:*


Spoiler



1. L2 D' Fw L2 Fw Dw2 U2 Fw' B' R' Rw' B Lw L R2 F' Bw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 L Dw2 D' F2 Dw2 Rw' R Lw' B U' Uw D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 R D Fw D2 U Bw Rw2 R U' F2 L Bw D' L2 Rw Lw' B Dw L' Lw' Fw2 D R L' Rw

2. Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' U Dw' F2 Fw' U Dw' Fw Lw' L2 F2 U Rw R Bw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw' Uw2 F2 R2 Lw L2 F Rw D' Rw2 Lw' R' F' L2 Fw Uw2 L Dw Bw Uw D L' Rw' Lw R D2 Fw U' D2 B Fw' L2 Uw2 B Uw L'

3. Dw D F U' Rw' U2 R' U' R' L D2 Bw2 Uw' Fw B Dw Bw' R' B2 R2 Lw' Bw' R Dw' Lw' F' D Lw Dw Fw' Rw L B' U' Bw D Uw F U R2 B F' Lw' Dw Bw F' Fw Dw' Lw D L' F2 Uw D2 Rw' L R Fw' D Fw

4. B Lw' R Uw Rw' B' Bw Lw Uw2 Dw2 Rw Lw U' Rw2 Lw R' U Bw2 R' U2 Lw' Rw Uw Lw D' B' Rw' Bw' F' L B' F D2 U R' U' F' Uw' L' D' Fw L Lw' R2 F Uw' Rw2 U Lw Rw Dw D Lw L B' L' Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw2

5. Uw2 Rw Lw' U Bw2 Uw2 F Rw2 L D Bw' Lw' L2 F' Dw' L2 Lw Dw' Uw2 L' Bw2 R2 D Fw2 Lw2 B2 D2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Lw Dw' R2 L2 Dw' Lw2 Dw Fw' R' Bw Rw' Dw2 Lw Fw2 U2 Uw F2 B' R' Bw' Uw' L' Rw U2 Rw U D' Bw' Lw2 D2

6. U' Uw' Dw Fw' D F' L Dw' Lw F Fw Lw U2 B2 Rw2 D' Bw2 F Rw' B' Rw' Dw2 F2 L2 Lw2 D2 U2 Fw D' Uw' Rw2 F' B R2 Lw' Rw L Fw2 Rw B2 D' R' Uw2 Dw' B2 D Dw2 L Dw B2 Lw2 R' Uw2 D L F Fw Uw R2 Bw

7. Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 D2 L2 B Bw' Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw L2 Dw Lw2 B U Dw2 Fw2 F B2 Rw' Fw Bw F D2 Rw' F' Bw2 Rw' F2 Uw R2 B Fw2 U2 Rw' B' Bw2 Uw2 D L' D' L' F B' Fw R2 F' U' F2 Uw' R2 Uw Fw' D2 B2 L2 F2 U

8. F Uw Lw' D U' Dw' Fw' U2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Bw R' F2 D L Lw2 U2 Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 R2 Dw Rw Lw' U2 Rw2 Fw R' Fw' Lw U' R' D2 F2 U2 Dw' Uw B Bw2 L Dw' Uw R B Fw D L' Fw2 L' Uw' D2 Dw' U Fw' U2

9. Dw' Bw2 Fw R Dw Bw2 Fw Rw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 D' Bw' Uw2 D' R Lw' Uw2 Bw' L Rw' U2 Fw Bw Rw Fw' D' B Rw U2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 R Uw' R2 Lw' Rw2 U' F2 U2 L B2 Dw2 F R Dw R2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 L' Dw2 B' D

10. Fw2 Rw' R' Fw' Dw B' F D L2 Lw2 R2 U B Fw D2 R Fw2 Uw' U Dw2 F B' D2 B Lw' Dw F' Rw Lw' Uw Lw2 B' Fw Bw2 R2 D2 R' F' L' Rw2 D Lw' R' Bw U' Lw2 D' R' B2 Rw2 F L2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw' R2 Dw D' F

11. Dw2 F2 R2 Fw Dw' Uw Rw' Lw' D' B L2 Dw2 U2 Rw' U' F2 Dw' Uw F2 Lw2 L F2 Uw' F' Bw2 L2 U' D2 Bw' L U Dw' D' F2 L Lw' F L' F U Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 D Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 B' Bw2 F2 Fw' Uw B2 R D' Rw' F

12. R L' Lw' B' Dw2 Uw B2 U' L Lw F2 R Dw2 B L2 Bw2 D Rw2 Uw2 D2 R U Fw Bw Rw2 Uw' Bw' Rw Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 D Rw U' D Uw2 B' Rw2 D' Rw' Uw2 R' U' Bw' Dw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw B D' Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw Dw Lw Dw2 Uw2



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2020)

R138, sub 1:20 (hoya, Valk 5M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-30
avg of 12: *1:27.861*

Time List:
1:31.894, 1:28.082, 1:22.910, 1:22.516, 1:24.955, (1:36.230), 1:31.314, 1:32.847, (1:18.757), 1:22.642, 1:27.180, 1:34.272

Bad bad bad. out of practice.
Also, I'll extend this round to sunday.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2020)

*End of round 138:*

me - sub 1:20 - 1:27.86 - 0/3

*Round 139:*



Spoiler



1. Lw Rw2 Dw R' Uw' D' R' Uw R2 Rw' U2 L B' Rw' F2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Rw L2 Dw L Lw2 D' F U' Dw' Fw' L U' R' U' Rw D2 Rw' L2 B Uw2 Bw Dw2 B U' R Fw2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw B' Uw R2 D' L Uw Dw2 Fw Uw' Lw2 F D

2. Uw' Fw F U2 Uw R Bw2 Rw Dw Lw Fw' Rw' F2 D' R Uw Bw2 L2 Dw B D Rw Bw2 Fw2 F2 R2 U D2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Fw' D' Dw Uw' L2 D R2 Dw' B D Rw U' Fw2 U' Uw2 F Bw Dw D Bw2 B' Dw2 F L' Lw D' Bw F2 R'

3. Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 F Rw U' Rw F Dw L2 Rw2 D' L' R2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 R' Rw Dw U2 Bw' Uw' B2 R' D F' Dw F' L2 Lw B' Bw2 Rw' L B Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw Bw2 R' U' D Bw Uw' F' B' Dw' Bw Lw2 R' F Fw' Bw B U'

4. Lw' R' F' Bw2 U' L B' F2 D' F' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Lw Bw D B L' D2 Rw' D2 Rw' R2 Fw F R Bw' U' Rw2 F2 B2 Uw D' R2 Lw' Dw2 F B2 Bw' U' R B' L2 Dw' Fw' R Fw2 Lw2 Uw' L2 R2 Bw D2 Bw' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D'

5. Fw F R Uw Bw D2 U Bw' F2 R2 F2 Dw U2 Bw' Dw Bw B U' Dw2 Fw D U B U' B' F' Dw Fw B2 U Uw L' Uw Dw' Bw D Bw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 U F2 Rw Lw' F2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 R2 F' Dw2 R Bw2 Dw' D' Rw Bw L Dw'

6. B2 L D R Rw' D' F Uw U2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Bw' Lw2 L2 Bw' Fw' R' Lw' D2 Bw' F2 Lw2 Uw Dw' Fw F Lw Dw2 L2 F' D' U Fw F Bw' Dw2 U L2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw R2 D Dw L U Bw R U Lw L' U2 R2 D R U2 Uw' Lw

7. B U B' R' L' Dw' L2 U Rw B D2 R' Uw Fw2 Dw Uw Bw Dw U F' Dw' D' U' L' F U B' Uw Bw F' Lw2 Uw' Lw R2 F' R D Dw' Rw' Lw B2 Rw Uw2 Dw L' Lw B' F U D2 Bw2 U' Fw Rw' L2 Bw' Fw' U2 Lw2 D'

8. Dw Lw F2 R Fw2 Uw' L2 Bw Dw Fw2 Lw2 F Rw Dw' R Uw' D' Bw' R' Lw Dw Uw' B2 Lw Uw' D2 R' L2 Dw2 B2 R2 U' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw' B2 D' U Rw' F Bw' D2 Dw2 R Uw2 Fw D' R' Rw2 Bw' F2 D Lw2 L' D2 L2 Lw Fw Rw

9. R2 Dw Rw' Uw D' Fw Uw' D' Bw2 B' R2 D Bw B' D R' Dw' Fw' B L' U' D2 Fw2 Lw' Uw Fw Dw B Dw L' Dw2 D2 Uw F Dw' R' Lw F' Fw' D2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw L Uw' Rw Dw2 B2 R2 Bw2 U2 R2 Rw Uw2 D2 Rw'

10. B' Lw' L2 R' D2 Fw' B2 Uw' U' D Lw2 Uw' F D U2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' D2 Uw Lw Fw2 B D Fw R2 Dw' L2 D' Uw' Rw2 U' D Bw Uw F Lw2 Dw' L2 R2 Bw2 D' U Uw2 Dw' Lw D2 Dw' Bw B2 Lw L2 Fw' Dw' Uw U' B' Fw'

11. F Lw' B' Fw2 Dw' Rw' Bw B2 Rw Uw' L F' D R' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 Uw' B' D' B U' Rw2 Uw B2 U D' B Lw' Dw' Fw' Rw' B' U B2 R2 B' R' L D2 U R' Rw' D2 Bw2 D2 Bw' Dw R' Uw D' R' Fw Bw' U2 Dw D Rw

12. Dw' F' D' B Rw D' B Bw' R' Lw2 L B2 R' F2 Dw F' D R2 B2 L2 Rw' Dw' Rw' D Lw2 R L' D Uw Dw L2 Rw' Dw Uw' Bw R' U B' Rw2 Fw Dw' F U' D' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw L2 R' Bw' D2 Bw2 B F2 Uw Rw Fw D2 Lw2



Good luck!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Im Going to do an Ao5 bc i think Ao12 Takes too long


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Round 139
Goal Sub 2:30
2:29.94
2:32.96
2:18.42
2:44.77
2:43.85
Avg: 2:35.58
Today i switched to Yau5 so im inconsistent


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry for not updating these, not been doing much cubing lately
also I'll allow Ao5 for this thread, but Ao12 is encouraged for those who average under 2 minutes.

End of round 139:
nico - sub 2:30 - 2:35.58 - 0/3

Round 140:


Spoiler



1. Rw R B Lw' B' Uw2 U' Bw Uw2 R Dw' D' Fw2 F' Lw' Uw L' Bw' Lw2 U2 R U Dw Bw R2 D Rw Fw2 F' U R' Dw Bw' D' Bw' Rw B2 Rw Dw' L2 Fw2 U2 Uw Dw2 D R' F2 U' Bw Rw Fw2 R2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 D2 F' B' Fw' Rw

2. R B2 D' Uw' Bw L' Fw' F' R' Lw' U Fw R2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw F2 B Lw U2 Rw2 L2 Lw' Bw D2 U2 Rw2 U' Bw' D2 Bw L' Dw' D Uw2 Bw' B' Uw2 D2 B' Bw' Lw2 Dw' R2 Rw L2 Uw Fw2 Dw' B F R2 Bw B R Dw2 Lw' Uw B2

3. F2 Bw2 L R Bw F2 Rw Uw F2 Fw' B2 Lw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 B' Uw Rw2 B2 Dw Bw' U Fw' Dw R2 L B U R' Dw2 B R F2 Bw2 D B' D' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw R' Uw2 F R2 Dw' D2 Rw B L2 Uw Bw F L' Rw2 Bw2 Rw'

4. R B' R' B R' B F2 D' Dw2 Uw Lw2 R Uw Lw L2 U2 B D B D2 Uw' B U' B2 Rw2 Dw B Dw Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 B Fw R2 F2 Dw2 Uw D2 B2 U' L Dw2 B' Fw' Uw2 D Lw L' R' Dw2 Lw' B2 R' Bw' D' Dw U Bw F2 Dw

5. L2 D2 R Uw' F Rw B2 R Uw' U F2 Dw2 Uw D' Lw2 F2 Fw Uw' Bw B' Lw' Rw2 R Uw' F2 L Rw' Uw' F' Rw2 B D Bw2 Lw2 F B R' F Dw' F2 L Uw B' Dw' Bw2 R2 Lw L Dw2 U' Fw' B' Bw Uw' L' Uw2 D2 R' B' D

6. Dw2 B Lw' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw' L R2 Uw' D2 Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw2 B' Dw2 R2 Bw' R B2 L' Bw Rw' Lw2 Uw L Uw' Lw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 F Uw' Rw B2 R U' B' Dw2 D U Uw F R' B2 Rw' U' Fw2 R Dw R2 B Bw' U Fw Rw2 Bw2 B Dw

7. Lw' L2 D' Uw Dw2 Bw2 L2 Fw' Lw' B2 U R Lw Fw B Uw' Rw2 Lw2 R' F' Lw' L' Uw Bw B' F Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 R Lw Fw B2 Lw2 D Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw L2 Uw2 F2 U2 Lw' D' R' Fw R Bw2 L' R' D U B2 Lw' R2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Bw2

8. L' Dw2 F2 D B2 Dw2 Fw B U' R Uw2 D2 Lw2 L2 F' B' D2 Rw2 D2 R' B' F2 D Rw' L2 D' F B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 F' Lw' Uw2 R' Bw D' F2 B2 Lw Dw Fw2 R2 B' Dw' F Uw' Dw Lw Rw Dw U Uw Rw Uw' Bw2 R' Lw' L Rw2

9. F2 L Uw' Bw' F Fw Uw' D' Lw2 F Uw L B' F2 R Dw' F U' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Bw' D2 Fw Lw' Rw F Rw2 Fw' D Rw D L D2 L' B Fw D' L2 B L' F L2 U Bw' R F Dw2 B' Dw' R2 D' Lw U B2 L2 Rw2 Dw Fw'

10. Uw' Rw' R D Fw2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 U' L' R2 Lw B2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw' Dw' L2 F2 Uw2 L Dw2 U' Fw' B F D' B Rw Lw Dw R2 Uw' Lw2 Dw L Rw' Bw F' R2 D B Rw' D2 Uw2 U' B' F' D' L' D2 Uw2 R2 U' R Lw2 Uw2 B

11. Rw R L Lw' Uw Lw2 Dw2 L' F' Uw' D' Rw2 Fw Uw F2 Uw Bw2 Rw' L' B2 F2 Uw F' D' Lw2 R U D' Bw' R Rw' Dw F R2 D' F' Lw' B U' Fw2 Uw Fw' R' Dw2 U B Lw2 D2 F L' Dw F' Fw2 L B Bw Lw2 U' Dw2 R'

12. Fw2 Bw2 R Lw2 D L' Fw' Uw' Lw' B R2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' U' F2 U2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' U Bw' Dw L' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' D Fw U Dw2 Uw2 Fw Bw D2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' Uw' D Dw F Lw' Fw R Bw2 B Fw2 Uw' Dw' L' D' Lw2 U' F' D' L' Rw2



Good luck!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for doing that though im the only one participating


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 1, 2020)

R140, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-01
avg of 12: *1:23.360*

Time List:
(1:14.743), 1:17.670+, 1:24.906, 1:21.714, 1:28.390, 1:18.064, 1:33.992, 1:22.339, 1:16.865, 1:18.586, (DNF(1:29.672)), 1:31.077

some bad solves ruined it.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 1, 2020)

I wanna Set my Goal lower, so forget Sub 2:30.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 6, 2020)

Goal Sub 2
1.2:02.12
2.2:14.76
3.1:55.20
4.1:52.60
5. 1:59.98

avg:1:59.10 wow, didnt expect i do it lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 8, 2020)

@nico_german_cuber because it's been a month and you're a lot faster I'll allow you to change your goal.

*End of round 140:*

Nico - sub 2:00 - 1:59.10 - 1/3
Gnome - sub 1:40 - 1:48.60 - 0/3
Me sub 1:20 - 1:23.360 - 0/3

*Round 141:*


Spoiler



1. Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' Lw L' B' Uw B' Uw' U' Lw' Uw Dw' Fw' D2 F Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' L' U' R2 U2 Rw' R Lw2 B2 R2 F Bw2 Uw' Rw2 F Dw Lw2 Rw L2 U2 B' Lw2 D2 R' Uw' D2 Rw D Fw R Uw F Bw' B' L Fw L' Fw2 D Dw'

2. D' U2 Uw' Dw2 L F Bw' Lw2 Uw' Bw F' D' Uw' Bw R2 F R2 Lw Uw2 Dw D Lw2 U2 R2 Dw2 R2 U R Lw' U2 Uw F' Uw D Lw L' Dw Rw Dw' D2 Fw D' R2 L2 U' Bw' Dw' B Rw' R Dw' Uw2 Fw' Bw Uw' D' Rw' Lw2 U' R2

3. Rw F' Lw2 Bw' B' F Fw' L2 B2 L D B2 Bw' Rw2 R' U2 B U' Rw2 B' F2 Fw Rw F2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw F' Rw U Rw F Bw' Rw D Fw' B U Rw2 L2 Fw2 Lw Fw L' Dw2 R F2 Rw2 Lw' F' Lw2 B Uw2 Rw2 F2 Bw' L Uw2 B Lw2

4. Fw2 Lw F' Uw2 Bw' F U2 F' Fw2 R L Rw' F Dw L' Dw F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Uw L Dw Rw2 Bw2 D' U2 Dw2 F' B R' Fw B' F U2 Uw2 R2 Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 D' Rw' R2 Dw R D' F' Rw' Uw Fw2 D L' Lw' D U R2 Dw2 Fw

5. R F2 L' Rw2 F2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' F L D2 Uw2 L Fw2 L' F2 Fw D' B Bw2 D Lw L Bw2 Lw' F2 Fw Bw2 L' Rw2 Lw Dw R Bw2 Fw L U F' Fw2 Lw2 U Dw2 Rw2 R Dw' U' Fw F D' Fw Lw2 U D F Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw Lw

6. Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' Dw U B' D' Fw B2 F2 U R2 D' U2 Rw R2 F2 R Bw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F' R U L' D L2 F2 B U' R Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' Dw2 R' L' B R2 B R2 Lw' Bw2 B F2 Rw L Fw' B Lw2 B' R' D' Rw' L2 F' Lw

7. D2 U' R D2 F' D2 Lw U' Rw' Uw2 Dw' Bw' Rw Dw' R2 B' Bw L' R Bw2 F' Rw' R' U' Lw D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 F Bw D' B Bw' F' U L2 Rw2 R2 Fw Bw' Dw' D F2 B Bw U' F R U Bw' B' Uw' R' B' Lw

8. D' Bw2 Rw' Bw U' L2 Rw Uw2 Rw Bw2 Dw' B2 Lw U2 F2 R U Uw2 B2 D' B2 R2 Rw Uw' Dw' L' Rw2 R Bw R2 D' U Lw Uw Fw' Bw Dw B' Dw' F Uw U Bw2 R B2 Rw2 U' Lw2 U F' Rw B U' B2 Bw' D2 F Dw' Bw Fw'

9. Fw' R' Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 Dw' F2 U' B2 Rw Lw Uw' U2 B2 L' Fw' Dw' B2 Uw' U Dw F2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' U' Fw2 U2 Uw L2 Uw2 Fw R2 L D Fw Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F Lw2 F D F2 Rw Dw2 Rw F2 R2 F' D2 Dw U2 L2 Bw2 Fw2

10. Dw L2 B2 R' Dw U' F2 Rw2 F Bw D R2 L2 Uw2 D2 F2 Dw D2 U' R2 Lw2 Dw' U L2 U' Uw Rw' F Bw' L Bw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 L' B2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 B' L' U2 Fw L2 D2 Dw R Lw' L2 Uw2 Fw Bw Lw' D2 Rw' B R'

11. L2 Lw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 U' L U2 L2 R' Dw2 F2 L2 Bw' L2 Lw Uw2 Rw' F' Fw2 Rw' L B2 F D2 R Bw Fw2 Dw2 Fw' B' Dw Rw2 Lw2 L2 R Fw2 U' Rw2 U D2 L2 Uw L2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Uw' F2 Bw' Fw U2 D' Bw R Uw L' F' U Dw'

12. Bw' Fw2 B2 Lw' D R Dw' Lw' U' Dw2 F2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Bw' R' Bw2 Lw Fw' Bw L Dw Lw Fw2 B Uw' U2 L2 Rw' Dw R' U2 Lw2 U' R2 U2 F' Rw' R2 Lw D' U Rw2 B' U Rw' F2 Lw F2 Fw' L' U' Bw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Bw Lw Uw' F'



Good luck!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 13, 2020)

Im too Lazy for an Ao12, so here ist my Ao5
Goal: Sub 2
1:55.71
1:38.41 Pb Single
1:53.85
1:53.83
1:56.99
Ao5: 1:54.46
Very Happy with this


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 15, 2020)

*End of round 141:*
Gnome - sub 1:40 - 1:45.127
nico - sub 2:00 - 1:54.46 - 2/3

Round 142:



Spoiler



1. Rw2 B' D2 Rw' Fw F' Lw2 Bw' L B R2 Uw' L F' R2 B R2 Rw2 F' Uw' L' U2 Fw' D' Lw' B' Fw D2 L2 B' D R' Dw' Fw' Dw' B U2 Dw2 F B' Rw' Fw' Rw' L Lw2 R' U R2 Dw L2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 Uw2 D2 R2 D2 Fw'

2. Bw' D B2 F D U' Rw2 F U2 B L F D Uw' Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' Bw2 R Rw' D2 Fw2 U2 D' F' L Uw B2 U2 Dw Fw Bw2 Lw R Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' R' D' F2 U' Bw' Uw2 Dw' B2 R' Dw2 R2 F Dw2 F' D Rw2 R F' Lw2 R2

3. R B2 U Fw2 F2 Dw2 U2 Fw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' R2 U' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 L2 F' Uw2 Bw2 F U Fw2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L Fw' Uw2 R' Rw2 Dw U Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' L' U' F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Dw' F2 B2 L2 Bw' Dw' F Dw2 F2 Lw' U2 Dw

4. Fw2 D' Lw' D2 R2 Bw' Dw Fw' B2 U' Rw' Fw2 L' Lw Rw2 F D' Dw Lw' Fw2 F' D Rw R L Bw2 R' L Rw2 D U2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 Bw' Dw Rw Dw2 Rw' Lw' U' Rw R2 D Uw Rw2 R D' B D F2 B2 L B U' D' L2 Dw' F'

5. R Fw F2 L' Fw R2 Rw' B' L2 U' Uw2 Dw' Bw' Rw R2 Lw2 Uw' D' Lw2 B' Rw2 U2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Bw' R Lw B' L2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' R2 Bw' U2 B2 Rw' Uw2 F B Bw2 Lw' Uw' L2 Bw Rw2 B R Uw Rw R B' R Uw D' L2 U Lw'

6. R Rw Dw Lw' B2 Rw' R2 F D2 Fw Dw' F B2 D Uw' Rw' Dw B' Uw2 F2 Dw F2 Rw F Uw U' B' D' F Dw2 Lw2 Bw Fw' R2 Uw' Lw' Fw' D2 L' D Bw' F' Uw2 B' Dw' L' R' B Uw Lw R2 B' Uw U' Dw' Rw2 Bw Lw' Uw' B2

7. R' Bw U2 Uw2 D2 Dw' Bw' Fw Rw' D Lw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 L2 D' L F' Bw' U2 Uw Lw F2 L' Dw2 F' Fw' Bw Lw Bw2 Fw2 D Uw Dw' Bw2 B2 F Rw B Rw2 Fw' Dw' Bw F' B D' Dw Fw2 F' Bw' B Uw' D U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 Rw2 Lw'

8. R F Bw B2 Uw U2 D' Lw U2 Fw' Bw D' F2 Uw' Dw Fw' U2 D Fw U2 L D B' U2 Fw2 B F2 Dw U Uw2 F2 Dw' D' R2 U Bw B2 Fw Lw D2 U R' Dw Uw2 Bw Fw' Rw' Uw' Dw' R' Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Bw' R' B2 D Dw'

9. Rw' Lw' Uw' U' R2 F' Rw F2 B' Rw2 B' F U2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' D B' Uw' L' Uw' U2 D' R D' Fw' Bw R' B' Bw Rw Fw2 U' B' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw' B Lw2 B' Rw' Dw2 Lw' Fw' R' Bw' Fw' B' L' B2 D' Bw2 F' Dw2 U' Lw2 Uw'

10. R Lw' D' B Fw F Lw R Rw' Uw B U2 R Uw Rw Dw Bw2 R2 B' U L' D' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Rw D' B Dw D' F2 D' U' Rw' R2 B' L' B Bw2 D Dw Uw R2 Fw L D2 Fw R' U Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw B' Rw' Uw Bw' L'

11. F Bw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F Lw Bw Dw2 F L Uw2 R' D Rw Fw' D2 L Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw' B2 U2 B Fw Lw2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' B Dw' Fw' F Uw' D2 Bw2 Rw Bw2 U' Dw Rw2 Fw' R Rw2 Lw2 Dw D Lw Bw' B2 Fw2 Lw D' F2 D2 U2

12. L2 R2 D Lw2 F' Uw Rw2 B2 R Lw Uw' Rw Bw Uw' R L Fw Dw2 Fw Bw2 L Bw L2 D' Lw' Dw2 R' U Bw Dw U' D L B2 Dw F2 Fw L U' Lw2 F2 B2 Bw' U' D2 Uw' B2 R' B2 Bw2 D2 U Lw2 U2 F' Uw2 F Fw R' Lw



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2020)

R142, sub 1:20 (Hoya, Valk 5M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-22
avg of 12: *1:23.696*

Time List:
1:27.079, 1:16.925, 1:18.685, 1:27.296, 1:20.150, 1:24.803+, 1:20.888, 1:21.715, 1:29.929, (1:15.756), 1:29.486, (1:32.917)

Ending ruined it.


*End of round 142:*
Me - sub 1:20 - 1:23.696 - 0/3
Gnome - sub 1:40 - 1:49.137 - 0/3

*Round 143:*


Spoiler



1. Dw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Fw Uw' R2 Lw B' Dw Lw' Rw Dw' Fw' B2 Bw Dw D R L Dw' F' Lw2 F2 Uw2 L2 U' Fw' Lw D2 Bw D2 R' Rw Lw Dw2 D' Bw' L' Uw B' U D B Lw' U Rw2 D F Uw Rw Dw R2 Lw' U' F Dw2 R2 Rw Uw2

2. Uw U' F U' Bw2 B' Rw U' Dw Bw2 Dw' B' Rw' R' Fw' L Bw' Rw2 Uw2 R' F Uw' L' Bw' F' Uw2 Bw R' L2 Uw2 Rw U Dw Lw B' Lw U D R2 Rw' D' Uw B' Bw Fw2 R2 Lw Bw L2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw Uw L' Dw U' Bw R D2

3. L' Rw2 Bw Lw' Uw' Fw2 Uw Lw' U2 Fw B Lw2 Dw' Rw L' U Bw B2 D' L B' D' B' R' B2 Bw Rw B U Lw B' Lw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 U R2 L2 F R' B Fw' Rw' B Lw2 Dw' R Rw U B' D B2 L' D' Bw' Fw L' D' F Lw2

4. F' D2 Bw2 R2 U' Lw L' D2 B2 Rw R F U2 D R2 Fw2 Lw' L2 B2 Uw2 R Bw' U Rw2 F2 R2 Dw' Lw2 B' Lw' D U' B2 L' Rw' Fw2 Dw' B2 F' L Uw2 U B R2 B F' Rw2 Bw' B2 Rw2 D' Fw' L Bw2 L Uw U L' U' Rw2

5. Rw2 U' Lw Bw' D' R2 Bw Uw' Rw2 D2 U' Dw Lw Uw2 Fw L Rw' D2 Rw2 D U' L' B' L' R' Uw Lw2 Bw2 U' R' D2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw F D Lw Uw' Dw' Bw' R D' Rw' D2 R Bw Lw' B' Dw R2 Lw' Fw' Lw' B R2

6. Fw2 B Dw2 U2 Rw2 L B' Lw2 D B Lw D' Lw' F Fw' Dw' F' L Bw' Lw R2 D2 Bw B Rw Lw' Bw' D L' D U' Uw2 Bw' Dw' D' L2 D2 R' Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 D2 F2 B' L' Dw2 D Rw2 R' L' F' R Bw' Uw' F B' U' Dw' Rw2

7. Bw' B2 Lw L' Bw2 F' Rw' Bw' Fw R Dw Fw' R L' U' Uw F2 Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' U2 B2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw R2 Lw' Fw' D' L' R' B' R Uw R F' U Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 U2 Rw D' B' Lw2 D' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Lw Fw2 U2 F2 Lw D' Rw' F2

8. U' R' Lw Bw Fw2 U2 Dw' Uw R2 Lw B Fw' Dw Lw2 L2 Rw' Fw L U Fw Rw2 F' R Dw B Fw Rw' Dw2 R U' L R' Bw' R D' Uw2 U F2 Lw' F2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D Bw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Dw Rw Dw' R B2 Fw2 D Dw' Fw

9. D Fw' F U2 F' L2 R2 D Fw' Bw2 R L Dw2 R Bw R' Rw2 Lw2 L' Bw2 D2 U' Fw B2 R' L' Uw L2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 U' Fw D F Bw L Bw R B' R D' B' Dw' Uw L Bw' Lw2 B2 Rw' Lw L' Uw' Dw2 F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 U2 L'

10. Uw2 F Lw R Bw2 Uw Bw2 Dw Rw F' Dw' R F Uw2 D B2 Fw U Bw D2 Dw Fw' R2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw L Rw2 F U' L' Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw' D Bw Uw D F' L' Uw R Bw' Dw' F' Uw B' D2 Lw Fw' Lw' Bw2 L2 F Bw2 D' Uw Fw'

11. Lw Rw' Uw B2 Rw' B2 R2 F' R Rw2 Fw2 R Rw Dw2 Bw' L2 D R2 D' L2 B' D' L' Rw2 Lw2 D2 R Bw2 R2 Lw' Fw D L2 Fw2 U2 B2 U' F2 Uw B2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 F' L Lw B2 F' Rw2 Dw' U B2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 F2 Fw'

12. D2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw U B' Fw' F Dw R2 Lw Fw Lw' F' Rw' F2 Fw D2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Lw' B2 Rw2 B Lw2 Bw Dw' D L D' U' Dw' Bw2 Dw' F2 Dw' Fw Bw2 D2 U' Bw U2 Rw' Lw R2 F D2 B' F Fw Dw2 B2 Dw L Rw D B2 L



Good luck!


----------



## João Santos (Sep 23, 2020)

*Round 143

Goal:* Sub 1:18
*Method:* Hoya
*Cube: *Valk 5 M
*Average:* 1:19.14 (0/3)

*Times:*
1:17.83, 1:15.98, 1:23.33, 1:17.37, 1:21.29, 1:23.12, 1:20.72, (1:26.72), (1:08.68), 1:17.92, 1:19.47, 1:14.41


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 3, 2020)

Sorry for being late

*End of round 143:*

Joao - sub 1:18 - 1:19.14 - 0/3
Gnome - sub 1:40 - 1:39.168 - 0/3

Also Joao, you can race to sub 1:18 if you want, but sub-1:15 or 1:20 would be preferable.

*Round 144:*


Spoiler



1. Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw' F2 U' Dw' F2 Dw' U2 Fw' D' F' U2 Dw' Uw Lw' R' D' U' Bw U B2 U2 Fw2 Bw Dw F2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' L Dw Rw F2 B' U Rw2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L' Uw' U Rw L Uw R2 B' Bw F' Dw2 B' Lw' Rw D' B'

2. Fw' Dw2 F' Fw R' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw F Bw2 Rw B' Fw' U2 Bw D F2 Uw2 Fw' Lw L2 R' Fw' Uw L' R2 F Dw2 Rw2 U L Dw' U Fw' Dw Fw2 R2 Lw2 D' B2 Lw B Dw' D F2 U' F' Fw R2 Dw' Lw Uw F Bw R2 Rw Dw Fw Bw

3. Bw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 R Dw2 F2 Rw' D Uw2 Rw2 L' Lw2 Bw L Lw2 F R' U D Fw U B' R2 Uw2 F Bw U' B U2 D F2 Fw Dw' Rw' F Uw Bw' F2 Fw Dw2 L Uw2 Dw2 Bw U2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 B2 D' Dw' U F2 Fw Rw D R

4. Bw' L' Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw F2 R U2 F' B D' Lw' D2 Dw L' U2 L2 Dw2 D2 Rw Lw' B L2 Lw2 R Rw U' Lw2 Bw' U' Dw' F2 D R2 Lw2 L U' Bw Rw2 Dw L Rw' Dw2 Bw2 R Lw B' Fw2 F2 Dw' L2 B D Dw' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Lw2

5. Uw' Rw' U L' D' F B Bw' L' Uw Bw' Uw Bw U2 R2 Lw' B Uw2 D F L B2 U2 D2 Uw B' Fw' Lw2 B L2 Dw D' Lw Fw2 Lw' Fw D2 Rw' Lw D' Rw2 U' B D' Uw' Rw F D Uw' U2 Lw Rw L' R' Bw R2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' B

6. F L Bw Dw2 Fw R' Fw2 Dw Lw U Uw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw' Rw' D2 Dw B' Dw D2 Uw2 Lw Bw F2 R' Fw' F2 Bw L Uw D2 Rw' F' L R' Uw' Dw Bw' L2 Lw' D2 F' L Lw B Lw B Uw B2 Bw F' Rw Bw' D2 Rw2 B Lw' Rw'

7. Rw' Dw2 Rw' U' B' R' L Lw' D' Rw F' L Fw' Bw R D' Fw' Lw' Bw' L' Fw' Uw' U D' Dw2 L' Rw2 Lw Uw2 L Bw Lw' D2 Lw F' Uw' B' Fw F' D L2 Fw' Uw' Lw' L' Bw2 U2 F2 U F' Bw2 R U2 F2 D F' Rw2 D F2 U'

8. R Bw' B2 R Lw Fw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 F' L' R2 Rw' D L F B' U Bw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' U' D2 L2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 R' Uw Bw2 D R B2 Lw F2 Bw' Rw B2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 F R' Rw D Lw Fw' F2 Uw2 U L Dw2 U2 F Uw' L B2 Lw'

9. Lw Rw2 Bw2 Lw B' Uw' D2 Fw2 F2 L U' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L Lw' Rw' U Lw' F2 R' Bw2 U' B Dw2 B' R' L2 Rw2 U' D Dw' F Fw2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 Rw2 B Lw' Rw' R' Dw' D Bw Dw2 Rw' Dw' D' L D U2 Lw D Lw L2 R2 Dw Bw2

10. Fw L2 F Uw2 R D' R2 Fw' F2 B' Rw2 L' B' R2 U' Dw Rw Fw' Bw U' B' Uw2 L' Lw2 F2 D2 L2 Fw' F L D Fw' F' Lw2 Rw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' U' D' Bw' Rw2 Uw B2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 U R' Lw2 D L Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw' Rw

11. Fw Lw' Rw L' Uw2 Lw' L R Bw' B D B' Dw' Lw D' B' Dw2 Uw L' U2 Fw Rw2 B Rw F Lw' Fw Rw2 Fw' B' Bw2 Lw' Fw' D' Rw2 Fw L' Lw' R Fw' D2 L2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Bw B Dw2 F2 Lw' D2 B' Dw D2 Uw' L' D Rw U' B

12. Fw2 Lw2 L R' Bw2 B R Bw' F' Lw2 Uw D2 R Bw Rw' U Rw' Uw D' Bw2 B' F Dw Bw' L U F' L D' L Rw F L' U2 Lw' Dw2 F2 Dw' R2 U2 Lw' L R F Dw2 Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 Uw Dw' Fw Bw' Lw2 F2 D U F Uw2 B'



Good luck!


does anybody want me to revive the 4x4 sub?


----------

